# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Blue Star Chios [Νήσος Χίος - Nissos Chios]

## Paralia

Η Hellenic Seaways A.N.E. ανακοινώνει την έκδοση κοινού ομολογιακού δανείου ύψους 30.000.000 ευρώ για τη χρηματοδότηση της ναυπήγησης του Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίου ‘’ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ’’.
Το ομολογιακό δάνειο αφορά όχι μόνο την περίοδο ναυπήγησης του πλοίου αλλά εκτείνεται και σε περίοδο 10 ετών μετά την παράδοσή του. Το ποσό της έκδοσης καλύφθηκε εξ’ ολοκλήρου από τη Γαλλική Τράπεζα NATEXIS BANQUES POPULAIRES, ενώ εκπρόσωπος των ομολογιούχων στην Ελλάδα ανέλαβε η FIRST BUSINESS BANK.
Η ναυπήγηση του πλοίου προχωρά σύμφωνα με το προβλεπόμενο χρονοδιάγραμμα στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας από την τεχνική εταιρεία ΜΑΡΕΝΚΟ Ε.Π.Ε. (η οποία ολοκλήρωσε και το αδελφό πλοίο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ). Η καθέλκυσή του προβλέπεται εντός του επόμενου μήνα ενώ η παράδοσή του αναμένεται τον Ιούνιο του 2007.
Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ θα είναι ένα υπερσύγχρονο Επιβατηγό-Οχηματαγωγό πλοίο μήκους 141 μέτρων, χωρητικότητας 1.800 επιβατών, 418 Ι.Χ. οχημάτων και υπηρεσιακής ταχύτητας 26 κόμβων. Η σχεδίαση του πλοίου περιλαμβάνει 272 κλίνες σε πολυτελείς καμπίνες, 640 καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου, πολυτελή σαλόνια, εστιατόριο, self-service και 4 κυλικεία (Bar). 
Η ένταξή του στο στόλο της εταιρείας το επόμενο καλοκαίρι αναμένεται να έχει ανάλογη επιτυχία με αυτήν του αδελφού πλοίου ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, το οποίο κατά τον πρώτο χρόνο λειτουργίας του δημιούργησε νέα δεδομένα πολυτέλειας και ταχύτητας στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη υπερβαίνοντας τις προσδοκίες μας όσον αφορά στην εμπορική εκμετάλλευσή του.
Μετά την επιτυχή χρηματοδότηση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, η κάλυψη του ομολογιακού δανείου του ‘’ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ’’ αποδεικνύει έμπρακτα την εμπιστοσύνη της τραπεζικής αγοράς στο πρόγραμμα ανανέωσης του συμβατικού στόλου της εταιρίας μας και ιδιαίτερα στη ναυπήγηση πλοίων σε Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία.

www.hellenicseaways.gr

----------


## delta pi

Ωραίο προβλέπεται να γίνει και το Νήσος Χίος,μακάρι όμως να μπορούσε να γίνει πιο γρήγορα.¶ραγε θα ακολουθήσει άλλο ''Νήσος''...

----------


## parianos

Αν παει καλα η εταιρεια με τα δυο καινουργια της πλοια,ναι,υπαρχει δυνοτητα να κατασκευασουνε κι αλλο "Νησος", ετσι τα εμαθα εγω απο καποιον γνωστο μου.

----------


## Azzos

> Αν παει καλα η εταιρεια με τα δυο καινουργια της πλοια,ναι,υπαρχει δυνοτητα να κατασκευασουνε κι αλλο "Νησος", ετσι τα εμαθα εγω απο καποιον γνωστο μου.


pantos den nomizo na dosei thn eu8ini se texnika grafeia ksana opos ekane kai sta 2 Nisos...poles ka8isterisis xoris logo...den nomizo na ksekinisi kai alo tetio typou pliou (Nisos) akoma... 8a teliosoun to telefteo Nisos Xios kai meta blepoun...

----------


## chrb

> pantos den nomizo na dosei thn eu8ini se texnika grafeia ksana opos ekane kai sta 2 Nisos...poles ka8isterisis xoris logo...


Το δεύτερο δεν φαίνεται να αργεί...Το πρώτο , συμφωνώ , καθυστέρησε αλλά δεν ήταν ο λόγος τα τεχνικά γραφεία.

----------


## delta pi

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι.Το Νήσος Χίος θέλει για να κατασκευαστεί στην Ελλάδα 1 χρόνο και 3 με 4 μήνες.Πόσο θα ήθελε για να ανεγερθεί σε ποιο ανεπτυγμένα ναυπηγεία ας πούμε στη Κορέα ή ακόμα καλύτερα στην Ιαπωνία;

----------


## chrb

Ίδιο χρόνο θα ήθελε και σε άλλα ναυπηγεια.. Αν όμως κατασκευαζόταν στην Κορέα ή στην Ιαπωνία θα έπρεπε να υπολογίσουμε και γύρω στον ένα μήνα επιπλέον για τη μεταφορά του στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Paralia

επιπλέον θα χρειαζόταν σημαντικός χρόνος και κόστος για τη μεταφορά των υλικών στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## Kyriakos

> επιπλέον θα χρειαζόταν σημαντικός χρόνος και κόστος για τη μεταφορά των υλικών στο εξωτερικό.


Για ποιά υλικά μιλάμε?

----------


## Paralia

Για τις «πρώτες ύλες» του πλοίου (μέταλλα, μηχανές κλπ) που μεταφέρθηκαν από τα ναυπηγία Σκαραμαγκά, στα ναυπηγία Ελευσίνας.
Στις 15/11 θα γίνει η τελετή καθέλκυσης του πλοίου.

----------


## chrb

Η ναυπηγηση αρχικά θα γινόταν στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά.

----------


## delta pi

> Η ναυπηγηση αρχικά θα γινόταν στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά.


Έχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο λόγο που ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ελευσίνα,γιατί το Μύκονος  είχε ναυπηγηθεί στο Σκαραμαγκά εκτός κι αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Kai ta dyo ksekinisan sto Skaramanga. Meta tin akyrosi tis paraggelias ta ploia poulithikan sto nafpigeio. Kai i Hellenic ta agorase apo ayto.To prwto (Myconos) oloklhrwthike sto Skaramanga afou eixe ksekinisei i anegersi, alla me ergolavous ektos nafpigeiou kai tous tomeis tou defterou (Xios) toys metefere sthn Elefsina gia tin anegersi. Profanws o logos einai pio symferousa prosfora...

Syggnwmi gia ta Greenglish alla den mporw na xrisimopoiisw Ellinikous xaraktires.

----------


## delta pi

> Kai ta dyo ksekinisan sto Skaramanga. Meta tin akyrosi tis paraggelias ta ploia poulithikan sto nafpigeio. Kai i Hellenic ta agorase apo ayto.To prwto (Myconos) oloklhrwthike sto Skaramanga afou eixe ksekinisei i anegersi, alla me ergolavous ektos nafpigeiou kai tous tomeis tou defterou (Xios) toys metefere sthn Elefsina gia tin anegersi. Profanws o logos einai pio symferousa prosfora...
> 
> Syggnwmi gia ta Greenglish alla den mporw na xrisimopoiisw Ellinikous xaraktires.


Να σαι καλά ρε Γιώργο DDDD!!!!!

----------


## xiwtis81

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΙΤΕ ΤΗΣ ΧΕΛΕΝΙΚ   www.hellenicseaways.gr 


*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*

*ΚΑΘΕΛΚΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΟΤΕΥΚΤΟΥ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ HELLENIC SEAWAYS «ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ»*Η Hellenic Seaways A.N.E., με υπερηφάνεια και ικανοποίηση, ανακοινώνει ότι σήμερα Τετάρτη 15/11/2006 και ώρα 12.00 πραγματοποιήθηκε στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας Α.Ε. η καθέλκυση του υπό ναυπήγηση Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίου της «ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ» με πλήρη επιτυχία.
Το νεότευκτο «ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ» θα είναι ένα υπερσύγχρονο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο μήκους 141 μέτρων, χωρητικότητας 1.800 επιβατών, 418 Ι.Χ. οχημάτων και υπηρεσιακής ταχύτητας 26 κόμβων. Η σχεδίαση του πλοίου περιλαμβάνει 272 κλίνες σε πολυτελείς καμπίνες, 640 καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου, πολυτελή σαλόνια, εστιατόριο, self-service και 4 κυλικεία (Bar), άνετους και ευρύχωρους κοινόχρηστους χώρους, τεχνολογικό εξοπλισμό τελευταίας τεχνολογίας και γκαράζ με 5 καταστρώματα.  
Το νεότευκτο πλοίο «ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ», θα είναι το δεύτερο Ελληνικό Επιβατηγό/ Οχηματαγωγό Οικολογικό πλοίο, πιστοποιημένο με το ειδικό πιστοποιητικό «Green Star» από τον Ιταλικό Νηογνώμονα RINA.
Η ναυπήγηση του πλοίου από τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας και την τεχνική εταιρεία ΜΑΡΕΝΚΟ Ε.Π.Ε. (η οποία ολοκλήρωσε και το αδελφό πλοίο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ), αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί τον Ιούνιο του 2007.
Την τελετή τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κ. Μ. Κεφαλογιάννης, ο Υπουργός Αιγαίου κ. Α. Παυλίδης, ο Υφυπουργός Ανάπτυξης κ. Α. Νεράτζης, βουλευτές και εκπρόσωποι της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης, ο Αρχηγός του Λ.Σ. κ. Η. Σιωνίδης, ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Λιμένων & Λιμενικής Πολιτικής κ. Γ. Βλάχος, ο Πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών κ. Ν. Ευθυμίου, ο Πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Εφοπλιστών Ακτοπλοΐας κ. Σ. Σαρρής, ο Πρόεδρος κ. Κ. Κληρονόμος και τα μέλη του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της εταιρείας,  εκπρόσωποι των Ελληνικών Τραπεζών, των Πρεσβειών, εκπρόσωποι των Ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών και επιχειρήσεων και εκπρόσωποι των Μέσων Ενημέρωσης και Επικοινωνίας, πολλοί συνεργάτες και το προσωπικό της HELLENIC SEAWAYS.
Η εταιρεία αισθάνεται την ανάγκη να ευχαριστήσει  τα ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑΣ και την Τεχνική Εταιρία ΜΑΡΕΝΚΟ, τους εργολάβους και τους εκατοντάδες εργατοτεχνίτες της Επισκευαστικής Ζώνης.  
Επίσης, η εταιρεία ευχαριστεί την Γαλλική Τράπεζα «NATEXIS BANQUES POPULAIRES», καθώς και στην εταιρεία Τραπεζικών Συμβούλων «XRTC LTD» του γνωστού Τραπεζίτη κου Γιώργου Ξηραδάκη, που χρηματοδότησαν το κόστος ναυπήγησης του πλοίου. 
Η Hellenic Seaways δεσμεύεται πως θα συνεχίσει δυναμικά την ανανέωση του στόλου της, συμβάλλοντας με τον καλύτερο τρόπο στην προώθηση του τουρισμού και στην εξυπηρέτηση των κατοίκων των νησιών.

Πειραιάς, 15 Νοεμβρίου 2006

----------


## George

Έγινε λοιπόν σήμερα η περίφημη τελετή καθέλκυσης του πλοίου. Τη σαμπάνια έσπασε η σύζυγος του κ. Αλογοσκούφη. Το πλοίο έπεσε στο νερό στις 13:00 ακριβώς από όπου το παρέλαβαν ρυμουλκά και το έδεσαν λίγο πιο δίπλα για να συνεχιστούν οι εργασίες.
Το πλοίο είναι προς το παρόν είναι ολόιδιο με το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ με τη διαφορά ότι στο πάνω ντεκ δεν υπάρχει σαλόνι όπως στο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και είναι μόνο καμπίνες.

----------


## Paralia



----------


## delta pi

*ΟΥΑΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

Α και όταν κατασκευασθεί πλήρως θα σπάσουμε και σαμπάνιες!!!!!

----------


## George

Paralia από που είναι αυτή η φωτο; Από το site της HSW;

----------


## Paralia

από Nαυτεμπορική την πήρα, μετά είδα πως υπάρχει και στο site της HSW

----------


## gvaggelas

Όντως από την φωτό φαίνεται πολύ όμορφο σκαρί. Εύχομαι να συνεχίσει (όταν θα μπει στην γραμμή) την επιτυχία του Νήσος Μύκονος. Παρακάτω παραθέτω και άλλες φωτό από το site του ΥΕΝ (και την δήλωση του υπουργού)


_Πε 16/11/2006_ 
Παρουσία του ΥΕΝ Μανώλη Κ. Κεφαλογιάννη πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα το μεσημέρι στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας η καθέλκυση του νεότευκτου Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίου «ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ» της εταιρείας HELLENIC SEAWAYS το οποίο θα ενταχθεί σύντομα στη δύναμη του ελληνικού ακτοπλοϊκού στόλου.

Στην τελετή καθέλκυσης από το ΥΕΝ παρέστησαν επίσης και οι κ. Γενικός Γραμματέας ΥΕΝ καθηγητής Ιωάννης Τζωάννος, ο Αρχηγός Λ.Σ Αντιναύαρχος Σιωνίδης Ηλίας και άλλοι επίσημοι*.* 





*Ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας στο χαιρετισμό που απηύθυνε τόνισε τα ακόλουθα:* 
_«Ευχαριστώ θερμά τη HELLENIC SEAWAYS και τα ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑΣ για την πρόσκληση να παραστώ στην τελετή του νέου αποκτήματος της εταιρείας, του υπερσύγχρονου επιβατηγού οχηματαγωγού ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ._
_Θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό το γεγονός ότι το πιστοποιημένο για τις οικολογικές του επιδόσεις ‘ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ’ κατασκευάσθηκε στην Ελλάδα και καθελκύεται πριν τη συμπλήρωση 8 μηνών από την έναρξη των εργασιών. Το επίτευγμα αυτό των κατασκευαστών και όσων εργάσθηκαν στο πλοίο, στους οποίους αξίζουν θερμά συγχαρητήρια, αποδεικνύει ότι υπάρχει η τεχνογνωσία και το κατάλληλο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που μπορούν, με τη στήριξη της Πολιτείας και μετά από χρόνια, να δώσουν ξανά πνοή στη ναυπηγική βιομηχανία στη χώρα μας και τις συναφείς δραστηριότητες στην περιοχή της Ελευσίνας, του Περάματος και του Πειραιά. Οι δραστηριότητες αυτές θα ενταχθούν στην προσπάθεια της Κυβέρνησης για ανάδειξη του Πειραιά ως ναυτιλιακού κέντρου παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας (ενίσχυση του maritime cluster)._
_Συγχαίρω την εταιρεία για την απόφασή της να συνεχίσει να επενδύει σε έναν από τους πλέον ευαίσθητους, κλάδους της Ελληνικής Ναυτιλίας, την ακτοπλοΐα. Το νέο και πολυτελές αυτό πλοίο, υπηρεσιακής ταχύτητας 26 κόμβων, αποτελεί ό,τι πιο σύγχρονο υπάρχει στον τομέα των θαλασσίων μεταφορών και η ένταξή του στο στόλο της εταιρείας αναβαθμίζει τα επίπεδα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών, σε απόλυτη αρμονία με τις βασικές πολιτικές προτεραιότητες του ΥΕΝ._
___Ενέργειες όπως η αναμενόμενη ένταξη του ‘ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ’ στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα μας ενθαρρύνουν να συνεχίσουμε και να ολοκληρώσουμε το σύνολο των παρεμβάσεων που εξασφαλίζουν την απρόσκοπτη δραστηριοποίηση των ακτοπλοϊκών πλοίων μέσα σε ένα περιβάλλον υγιούς ανταγωνισμού. Ήδη προχωρήσαμε:_
_- στην απελευθέρωση των ακτοπλοϊκών συγκοινωνιών_
_- προκηρύξαμε 12ετείς συμβάσεις δημόσιας υπηρεσίας για τις άγονες γραμμές_
_- εξασφαλίσαμε τη χρηματοδότηση με προνομιακούς όρους της κατασκευής νέων πλοίων από την Ευρωπαϊκή Τράπεζα Επενδύσεων_
_- βρισκόμαστε σε συζητήσεις μα την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή για την επιδότηση του ξενοδοχειακού τμήματος της κατασκευής των νέων πλοίων_
_¶μεση προτεραιότητά μας συνεχίζει να αποτελεί η διαμόρφωση υποδομών με τη χρηματοδότηση που εξασφαλίσαμε από την Ευρωπαϊκή Τράπεζα Επενδύσεων για την αναβάθμιση των λιμανιών της χώρας._
_Μαζί με τα συγχαρητήρια μου άλλη μια φορά στην HELLENIC SEAWAYS και τα ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑΣ, εύχομαι στον Πλοίαρχο του ‘ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ’, τους Αξιωματικούς και όλους τους ναυτικούς που θα το στελεχώνουν, καλά ταξίδια, ήσυχες θάλασσες, επιτυχία στο έργο τους με ασφάλεια και προτεραιότητα στην εξυπηρέτηση του επιβάτη._
_Καλοτάξιδο το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ»._ 

Πηγή: ΥΕΝ, 15/11/2006

----------


## xiwtis81

Πανέμορφο,τέλειο,αυταρχίκο....Θα ρισκάρω μία πρόβλεψη...Θα έχει μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία κ απ το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ(περισσότερες καμπίνες+το όνομα!).Ευχαριστούμε για τίς φωτό συμπατριώτη!

EDIT

AΠΟ ΤΟ site ΤΗΣ ΤΟΠΙΚΗΣ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΄ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ΄΄


Aναφορικά τώρα με το «Nήσος Xίος», όπως είπε στο “Pάδιο – AΛHΘEIA”, ο πράκτορας της εταιρείας στη Xίο, Kώστας Mιχαλάκης, αποτελεί αδελφό πλοίο του «N. Mύκονος», έχει μεταφορική δυνατότητα 1600 επιβατών και 420 IX ή 44 φορτηγών, ενώ διαθέτει 280 κλίνες, τετραπλάσιο δηλαδή αριθμό από αυτές του «N. Mύκονος». 
Στην ουσία πρόκειται για βελτιωμένη έκδοση του «αδελφού» του. Eκτός των άλλων θα μπορεί να αναπτύσσει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα με στόχο να μειώσει σε χρόνο το ταξίδι Πειραιά – Xίου, από τις 6 ώρες που είναι σήμερα, στις 5 ώρες και 40 με 45 λεπτά. Eπίσης σε περιπτώσεις απαγορευτικών κ.λ.π. θα καλύπτεται συντομότερα η όποια καθυστέρηση, αλλά και όταν μεταφέρονται πολλοί επιβάτες η ταχύτητα που θα αναπτύσσει κατά το ταξίδι θα καλύπτει την όποια καθυστέρηση παρουσιάζεται στην φορτοεκφόρτωση. Παράλληλα τα καθίσματα στο «Nήσος Xίος» υπάρχει πρόβλεψη να είναι μεγαλύτερα, να έχουν μεγαλύτερη ανάκλιση, κάνοντας πιο αναπαυτικό το ταξίδι, έχουν γίνει βελτιώσεις στις σκάλες, στο γκαράζ κ.λ.π. και σε γενικές γραμμές –όπως τόνισε ο κ. Mιχαλάκης– αντιμετωπίστηκαν οι «παιδικές ασθένειες» που παρουσίασε το «N. Mύκονος». 


http://www.alithia.gr/newspaper/2006...006,17537.html

----------


## delta pi

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΗΔΑΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΤΗ ΚΑΘΕΛΚΥΣΕΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΛΟΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΥ ''ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ'' ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΠΛΕΟΝ ''ΠΑΤΗΣΕ'' ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΝΕΡΑ.ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ  :Smile:  ΕΝΝΟΩ ΒΑΨΙΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΤΣΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑΣ ΚΛΠ :Cool:

----------


## Paralia

πολλές φωτογραφίες από την καθέλκυση!!!!!

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index....127&news_id=97

----------


## delta pi

Να ρωτήσω κάτι αφού το πλοίο καθελκύστηκε σημαίνει οτί οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι έχουν κατασκευασθεί και τώρα μένει το περίβλημα...

----------


## shipfan

Τι εννοείς με το "περίβλημα"?
Πάντως το ότι ένα πλοίο καθελκύζεται δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι έχει ολοκληρωθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό. 
Το πλοίο πάντως τη στιγμή της καθέλκυσης είχε ολοκληρώσει το σύνολο σχεδόν της λαμαρινοδουλειάς του, αλλά ηλεκτρολογικά ήταν σχεδόν ανέπαφο...

----------


## delta pi

Να θέλω να πω το εξωτερικό μέρος του πλοίου εκεί που βαφονται τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας.Τώρα μένει να το βάψουνε και να τοποθετήσουνε και την τσιμινιέρα.Ο ξενοδοχειακός τομέας έχει κατασκευασθεί?εννοώ σαλόνια,καμπίνες κι οτιδήποτε άλλο όσον αφορά αυτόν τον τομέα.

----------


## George

Από ξενοδοχειακό δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτα από όσο ξέρω. Τουλάχιστον μέρχρι τη μέρα της καθέλκυσης.

----------


## shipfan

Επιβεβαιώνω τον George, στο πλοίο την μέρα της καθέλκυσης δεν υπήρχε τίποτα μέσα από ξενοδοχειακό

----------


## Giorgos_D

Το ξενοδοχειακό είναι το τελευταίο που πραγματοποιείται στην ανέγερση ενός πλοίου, αφού έχουν προηγηθεί ελασματουργικά, μηχανολογικά, σωληνουργικά, ηλεκτρολογικά. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να εχουν κατασκευαστεί π.χ. οι καμπίνες χωρίς να έχουν περάσει πρώτα οι σωλήνες, ή να μην έχουν ανοιχτεί παράθυρα στο περίβλημα του πλοίου!!!!!

----------


## gvaggelas

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Ο ξενοδοχειακός εξοπλισμός είναι το τελευταίο ΄κομμάτι που τοποθετείται σε ένα νέο πλοίο. ¶λλωστε δεν μπορείς να περνάς τα καλώδια και τις σωληνώσεις έχοντας γύρω σου καινούρια έπιπλα κτλ  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## xiwtis81

Παιδιά,έτυχε κανεις να δει πως και πόσο έχει προχωρήσει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ?? Ολοι μας το έχουμε δει στην τελετή καθέλκυσης αλλα απο κει κ περα δέν βρέθηκε καμια μετέπειτα φωτό του...

----------


## Νaval22

Σήμερα είδα το Νησος Χίος στην Ελευσίνα απο μακρία οι εργασιες δε φαίνεται να έχουν προχωρησει πολυ οπότε δύσκολα θα είναι έτοιμο μέχρι το καλοκαίρι

----------


## xiwtis81

Πιστευω πως προχωραει σταθερα εστω κ αν δεν φαινεται εντονα εξωτερικα.Παντως ακουσα,πως οι εργατες που δουλευουν μεσα,λενε πως θα ειναι ετοιμο μεχρι το καλοκαιρι.Να και μια πολυ καλη φωτο που πετυχα σημερα στο site του ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΥ(να ναι καλα!)
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p38688525.html

----------


## Apostolos

Το μόνο που φοβάμαι είναι μήν πλακωθούν τελευταία στιγμή και κάνουν προχειροδουλιές! Ένα πλοίο χρειάζετε ενα μήνα sea trials μέχρι να παραδωθεί! Τι θα το κάνουμε σάν το Μύκονος που το πλοίο έκανε trials και βάφανε ταυτόχρονα? Μακάρι να τελειώσει στην ώρα του και να το θαυμάσουμε στα όμορφα νερά του Αιγαίου! (και των ιδιαίτερων πατρίδων μας!)

----------


## Apostolos

Η τσιμινιέρα ήδη έχει τοποθετηθεί και τα συνεργεία τρέχουν να προλάβουν....

----------


## Paralia

Από την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη –Πέμπτη ξεκίνησαν δοκιμαστικά και οι ηλεκτρομηχανές του.

----------


## Sirius

Έρχεται το  «ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ»



23/3/2007  *Στις 26 Ιουνίου ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγιά του στη γραμμή  Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη το νέο πλοίο της Hellenic Seaways, «Νήσος Χίος». 
Με  αυτό το πλοίο η εταιρεία θέλει να σταθεροποιήσει τη θέση της στην κύρια γραμμή  του Βορείου Αιγαίου και να διευρύνει το τμήμα της αγοράς που ελέγχει.* 
 Το «Νήσος Χίος» έχει μεγαλύτερο αριθμό καμπινών από το «Νήσος Μύκονος» που  βρίσκεται σήμερα στη γραμμή, καθώς ο σχεδιασμός του έγινε με βάση τις ανάγκες  της γραμμής Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη. Καθελκύστηκε στις 15 Νοεμβρίου 2006 στα  Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Πρόκειται για ένα υπερσύγχρονο επιβατηγό και οχηματαγωγό  πλοίο μήκους 141 μέτρων, χωρητικότητας 1.800 επιβατών, 418 ιδιωτικής χρήσης  οχημάτων και υπηρεσιακής ταχύτητας 26 κόμβων. 
Η σχεδίαση του πλοίου  περιλαμβάνει 272 κλίνες σε πολυτελείς καμπίνες, 640 καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου,  πολυτελή σαλόνια, εστιατόριο, self-service και τέσσερα κυλικεία, άνετους και  ευρύχωρους κοινόχρηστους χώρους, τεχνολογικό εξοπλισμό τελευταίας τεχνολογίας  και γκαράζ με 5 καταστρώματα.  
*«Ελληνικό»*
Το «Νήσος Χίος», θα είναι το δεύτερο ελληνικό  επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό οικολογικό πλοίο, πιστοποιημένο με το ειδικό πιστοποιητικό  «Green Star» από τον Ιταλικό Νηογνώμονα RINA.
Η ναυπήγηση του πλοίου γίνεται  από τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας και την τεχνική εταιρεία ΜΑΡΕΝΚΟ Ε.Π.Ε. (η οποία  ολοκλήρωσε και το αδελφό πλοίο «Νήσος Μύκονος»).
Ας σημειωθεί, πάντως, ότι το  νέο πλοίο της Hellenic Seaways φέρει ένα βαρύ και θλιβερό όνομα. Όνομα που  καταδίκασε την πρώτη και μόνη απόπειρα των Χιωτών να μπουν και στο σκάκι της  ακτοπλοΐας κόντρα στη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Λέσβου, όταν είχαν δημιουργήσει τη  Nαυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Χίου. Το «Νήσος Χίος» της ΝΕΧ σάπισε τελικά, ενώ πολλοί  Χιώτες μικροεπενδυτές έχασαν τα χρήματά τους.



www.emprosnet.gr

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

Πως πανε οι εργασιες?
Τελικα θα ειναι ετοιμο μεχρι τις 26 που αρχιζει δρομολογια?
Εχουμε καμια καινουργια φωτο?????

----------


## gvaggelas

Στα δρομολόγια που έχει ανακοινώσει η εταιρεία, το Ν. Χίος θα μπει την 1η Ιουλίου και μέχρι τις 9 Σεπτεμβρίου θα έχει καθημερινές αναχωρήσεις στις 12.30 το μεσημέρι. Από 10 Σεπτεμβρίου θα εφαρμόζει τα χειμερινά δρομολόγια του Ν. Μύκονος.

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

καμια φωτο????????????????????????????????????? :Confused:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Στα δρομολόγια που έχει ανακοινώσει η εταιρεία, το Ν. Χίος θα μπει την 1η Ιουλίου και μέχρι τις 9 Σεπτεμβρίου θα έχει καθημερινές αναχωρήσεις στις 12.30 το μεσημέρι. Από 10 Σεπτεμβρίου θα εφαρμόζει τα χειμερινά δρομολόγια του Ν. Μύκονος.


κάτι ακούστηκε ότι θα δρομολογηθεί στις 01/09 γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα είναι δεν ισχύει.
Μου έκανε επίσης εντύπωση ότι ξεκίνησε διαφήμιση η εταιρεία για το δρομολόγιο Χίο Μυτιλήνη με το Νήσος Μύκονος.

----------


## gvaggelas

> κάτι ακούστηκε ότι θα δρομολογηθεί στις 01/09 γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα είναι δεν ισχύει.
> Μου έκανε επίσης εντύπωση ότι ξεκίνησε διαφήμιση η εταιρεία για το δρομολόγιο Χίο Μυτιλήνη με το Νήσος Μύκονος.


 
Κάτι ακούγεται για αυτό καθώς το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πιθανόν να μην είναι έτοιμο 1/7 ώστε να μπει στην γραμμή των Χανίων. Και παρότι υπάρχει επίσημη θέση της εταιρείας (στο site ανεφέρει ότι το Ν. Χίος θα μπει στην γραμμή των Χανίων από τις 26/6 - 1/7 και μετά θα έρθει στην γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης, οι ψίθυροι είναι αρκετοί.

----------


## Paralia

Πρώτο δοκιμαστικό χθες το απόγευμα!  :Smile: 
και η πρώτη φωτογραφία από το site του apostolou

----------


## delta pi

> Πρώτο δοκιμαστικό χθες το απόγευμα! 
> και η πρώτη φωτογραφία από το site του apostolou


Υπέρλαμπρο στολίδι της θάλασσας μόνο αυτό έχω να πω και ένα ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες απ'την ''παραλία'' και τον Απόστολο.Μου φαίνεται ότι σε αντίθεση με τα άλλα αδέλφια του αυτό θα έχει κΙ βάρκες στα πλάγιά του?

----------


## jumpman

Sta dromologia eida oti to nhssos Xios ksekina 12/7 dromologia gia Xania. arketes meres nwritera apo oti eixame akousei.

----------


## Paralia

Σε ποια δρομολόγια το είδες αυτό?  :Confused: 
Τίποτα δεν είναι ακόμα οριστικό, θα μάθουμε μόνο όταν ανοίξουν τα πλάνα.
Ελπίζω σύντομα!

----------


## Apostolos

Ελπίζψ σύντομα να το δούμε και ολοκληρωμένο! Πάντως εσωτερικά είναι κατα 90% έτοιμο. Εξωτερικά θέλει τα φινιρίσματα απο τα χρώματα και την τοποθέτηση των Σωσ. Λεμβών.

----------


## vassilisman

Yπεροχο πλοιο !!!   

Θελω να μαθω κατι ομως βρε παιδια.. Ειναι νομιμη η αντιγραφη των σχδιων των πλοιων απο ανταγωνιστρια 
<λεεεεεμε τωρα> εταιρια ?   το οτι ειναι κοπια των Blue Star Paro-Naxo-Ithaki     νομιζω ειναι κατι παραπανω απο εμφανές .. 
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Paralia

Τα σχέδια αυτών των πλοίων (Νήσος Μύκονος – Νήσος Χίος) είχαν εκπονηθεί από εταιρία του εξωτερικού (θα θυμηθώ κάποια στιγμή το όνομα και θα το γράψω) πολύ πριν γίνει η παραγγελία των Πάρος & Νάξος.

----------


## vassilisman

δλδ δεν τα καταχυρωνει η εταιρια ? κατι εχω ακουσει οτι στο εξωτερικο υπαρχει ρητρα που να απαγορευει την κατασκευη ομοιυ πολου για ανταγωνιστη.   Η ρητρα τωρα , αν ενεργοποιειται δεν ξερω..


Paralia, τα BS εχουν χτιστει στα Ναυπηγεια της Daewoo . Δεν ξερω αν η D. exei kai to copyright twn sxediwn

----------


## Giorgos_D

To ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ είχαν παραγγελθεί ως SUPERFERRY ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και ΧΙΟΣ αντιστοιχα από τη Strintis Lines, μερικούς μήνες μετά την παραγγελία του ΙΘΑΚΗ (SUPERFERRY κι αυτό τότε) στην Κορέα. Η μελέτη των σκαφών αυτών, όπως επίσης και των ΠΑΡΟΣ,ΝΑΞΟΣ και των SUPERFAST είχε γίνει από την ολλανδική Delta Marine. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα αντιγραφής ή κλεψιάς...

----------


## Paralia

Δεύτερο δοκιμαστικό σήμερα και τα συμπεράσματα από τη συμπεριφορά του πλοίου ήταν ιδιαίτερα θετικά!  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ξέρουμε πότε τελικά θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια και για πού ?

----------


## Paralia

Το πότε μπορεί να μην το ξέρουν ακόμα ούτε στην HSW. Όπως φαίνεται από τα πλάνα των άλλων πλοίων που έχουν ανοιχτεί, το πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει στο δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς – Χανιά μέχρι την αντικατάσταση του από το Αριάδνη.
Όταν δρομολογηθεί το Αριάδνη, το Νήσος Χίος θα πάει Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και το Νήσος Μύκονος στη Σύρο-Μύκονο-Σάμο-Ικαρία

----------


## Bari_Express

Παντως η 21 Ιουνιου που διατυμπανιζαν οτι θα βγει το πλοιο περασε. Οπως θα περασει και η 1η Ιουλιου που διαβασα οτι θα ναι στον Πειραια το πλοιο.

----------


## Paralia

Ο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος για να "μαντέψεις" πότε ένα πλοίο θα βγει δρομολόγια δεν είναι το τι ακούγεται ή γράφεται, αλλά το πότε ανοίγει τα πλάνα του. Συνεπώς αφού δρομολόγια για τα Χανιά έχουν ανοίξει μέχρι και 10 Ιουλίου με το Highspeed 5, το Νήσος Χίος δεν πρόκειται να βγει μέχρι τότε.

----------


## Paralia

Τελικά τα πλάνα άνοιξαν και το πλοίο ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγια του την 1η Αυγούστου. Προφανώς θα μείνει δρομολογημένο στη γραμμή Πειραιάς – Χανιά, μέχρι να αντικαταστεί από το Αριάδνη, η μετασκευή του οποίου δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα.

----------


## gvaggelas

Ωραίο προγρμματισμό έκαναν στην HSW. Διαφήμιαν όλο το χειμώνα το Ν. Χίος και το Αριάδνη και θα τα δούμε προς τα τέλη του καλοκαιριού. Το ίδιο βέβαια είχε συμβεί και με το Ν. Μύκονος το οποίο δεν είχε προλάβει την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο.

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Τι να πας και εγώ με τη σειρά μου. Σήμερα πάντως που πέρασα από το Πέραμα και το είδα το βαπόρι τρέχουν και δεν προλαβαίνουν. Φυσικά ανέβηκα και το είδα και μέσα και είναι φανταστικό. Αλλά ακόμα είναι εργοτάξιο (ειδικά το γκαράζ και ο χώρος με τις κοιλιόμενες σκάλες).
Από την άλλη μεριά όμως το Αριάνδη είναι ακόμα σε στάδιο βαψήματος. Η τσιμινιέρα μεν είναι βαμένη κόκκινη αλλά τα δελφίνα όχι. Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως με την μετασκευή που έκαναν στο Αριάνδη μοιάζει με το Νήσος Χϊος και Μύκονος.

----------


## Paralia

Απόψε στις 20:00 πραγματοποιούνται τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου, το οποίο μπορεί στο τέλος τις εβδομάδας να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του.

----------


## laskarina

μπορει καποιος να κλεισει εισητηριο για το πρωτο δρομολογιο απο τωρα?

----------


## laskarina

καλημερα, εγιναν τελικα τα εγκαινια του ''νησος χιος'' χθες?   πιστευετε οτι θα εχουμε καμμια φωτο να δουμε?

----------


## Azzos

Ego hmouna sta egkainia.....fotos 8a sas fero ayrio, mias pou den exo to kalodio apo thn mhxani gia na tis peraso......
Eftrapelo....fenete o papas otan ekane to agiasmo....8imotan to onoma Nissos Mikonos....kai to anefere sthn leitourgia...Meta apo ligo, afou xriastike na pei pali to onoma toy ploiou...to eipe sosta "Nissos Chios"

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ego hmouna sta egkainia.....fotos 8a sas fero ayrio, mias pou den exo to kalodio apo thn mhxani gia na tis peraso......
> Eftrapelo....fenete o papas otan ekane to agiasmo....8imotan to onoma Nissos Mikonos....kai to anefere sthn leitourgia...Meta apo ligo, afou xriastike na pei pali to onoma toy ploiou...to eipe sosta "Nissos Chios"


Να είσαι καλά για την ενημέρωση περιμένουμε φώτο  :Wink:

----------


## Paralia

Για το πρώτο του ταξίδι στα Χανιά ξεκίνησε σήμερα στις 16:00 το Νήσος Χίος. Καλές θάλασσες να έχει!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω λέγετε Delta Marine... αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε....

----------


## Giorgos_D

Αν εννοείς την εταιρία που έχει σχεδιάσει το βαπόρι (μαζί με όλο του το σόι, αδέλφια-ξαδέλφια) έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και πρέπει να έχει κλείσει αφού δεν μπορώ να βρω πια το site της στο internet.

----------


## jumpman

Taksidepsa xtes me to nissos Xios apo Xania gia Peiraia.Oi entupwseis mou arketa thetikes.To ploio exei polu wraia eswterikh sxediash me suxronh aisthitikh.Entona xrwmata pantou.To mono arnhtiko einai oti einai ligo stenes oi skales kathws kai mikros o xwros ths reception.Sto limani ths Soudas hrthe gemato i.x. kai mono 2 me 3 ntalikes prolava na dw na ksefortwnei.Arketo kosmo tha elega pws efere sta xania.Gia Peiraia pali den prepei na fortwse panw apo 5 forthga an eida kala kai pali htan gemato i.x.Pantws den prepei na metefere toso kosmo gia Peiraia oso gia Xania.Sto taksidi twra an kai den eixe polu anemo,gurw sta 5 bofor alla dutikos to karavi kounouse arketa xwris omws na duskoleutei idiaitera.para polu grhgoro me para polu dunates mhxanes.Entuposiako kai to theama apo ta aponera pou afhnan pisw oi propeles tou.Eftase akrivws sthn wra tou kai sta polu thetika h polu kalh enhmerwsh logo ths 5 lepths kathusterhshs pou uphrkse ston peiraia afou to prwi h kinhsh htan afksimenh.Epishs eftase prin to lissos ston Peiraia pragma pou deixnei oti to lissos exei gerasei arketa kai prepei na aposurthei.Pisteuw pws to nissos Xios einai polu kalo ploio, suxrwno se olous tous tomeis, alla den kanei gia tis grammes ths krhths.Logo oti taksideuw arketa gia krhth nomizw pws ta alla ploia kai kuriws ta palatia einai arketa polu anwtera gia autes tis grammes.

----------


## Paralia

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, το πλοίο δεν είναι το ιδανικότερο για τις γραμμές της Κρήτης, κυρίως λόγω του  μικρού γκαράζ που διαθέτει. Γι αυτό άλλωστε θα αντικατασταθεί με το Αριάδνη που έχει περίπου διπλάσιο μέγεθος γκαράζ και πολύ περισσότερα κρεβάτια.

----------


## gvaggelas

Σήμερα το πρώτο δρομολόγιο του Ν. Χίος για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη. ¶υτήν την στιγμή έχει ταχύτητα 25,9

----------


## rom

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ  ΠΟΥ  ΘΑ  ΠΑΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ?

----------


## gvaggelas

Σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό της εταιρείας πάει Ικαρία-Σάμο

----------


## gvaggelas

Επιστροφή Πρώτο ταξίδι χθες του «Νήσος Χίος» από τον Πειραιά για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη. Το πλοίο της HSW, που αντικαθιστά το αδελφό του «Νήσος Μύκονος», αποτελεί τη βελτιωμένη έκδοσή του.
Όπως δήλωσε από το “Ράδιο – ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ”, ο Δ/νων Σύμβουλος της εταιρείας, Γεράσιμος Στρίντζης, το «Νήσος Χίος» έχει περισσότερες καμπίνες και αναπτύσσει μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από το «N. Μύκονος». 
Έτσι, δεν αναμένεται πλέον να αποτελούν πρόβλημα οι καθυστερήσεις που υπήρχαν κυρίως στο «N. Μύκονος» στις περιόδους αιχμής, αφού το «N. Χίος» προβλέπεται να τηρεί το 6ωρο, ως  χρόνο δρομολογίου για  τη Χίο.
Κι αν το πλοίο στη γραμμή άλλαξε, όλα τα υπόλοιπα μένουν τα ίδια, δηλαδή ώρες και μέρες εκτέλεσης δρομολογίων, αλλά και τιμές των εισιτηρίων. Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Στρίντζη, οι τιμές στα εισιτήρια θα παραμείνουν αμετάβλητες μέχρι την επόμενη περίοδο, παρά την αύξηση της τιμής του πετρελαίου.

www.chiostimes.com

----------


## Apostolos

Και μία άερο του Νήσος Χίος ευγενική προσφορά του φωτογράφου!
ΑΝΩΘΕΝ.JPG

----------


## jumpman

nomizw sthn photo einai to mukonos kai oxi to xios giati loipon oi varkes

----------


## xiwtis81

Ειναι στο πρωτο του sea trial οπου δεν ειχε τις βαρκες.Επισης φαινονται τα 'σιδερα' που τις κρατουν κ οι 2 πισω αεραγωγοι στον καταπελτη που ειναι βαμμενοι γκρι ακομα! Εδω στη φωτο του Αποστολου http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p42272942.html φαινεται καλα αυτο που αναφερω.

----------


## jumpman

nai exeis dikio.Lathos mou.kai ta fougara tou einai akoma avafta

----------


## viramola

> Ειναι στο πρωτο του sea trial οπου δεν ειχε τις βαρκες.Επισης φαινονται τα 'σιδερα' που τις κρατουν κ οι 2 πισω αεραγωγοι στον καταπελτη που ειναι βαμμενοι γκρι ακομα! Εδω στη φωτο του Αποστολου http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p42272942.html φαινεται καλα αυτο που αναφερω.


XIWTI-XIWTI
Γιατι σιδερα?
ΚΑΠΟΝΙΑ

----------


## Apostolos

Και τότε γιατί δέν τα λέμε καλύτερα Επωτίδες?

----------


## viramola

> nai exeis dikio.Lathos mou.kai ta fougara tou einai akoma avafta


jumpman,
Το Βαπορι εχει ενα φουγαρο.
Ειναι κοκκινο-κ στη φωτογραφια.
Αβαφτες ειναι ακομα μονο οι εξαγωγες των Μηχανων.

----------


## geogre222

ΤΟ oreo nissos chios kata tin proti mera sto limani tis xiou     thaumaste to

----------


## gvaggelas

George222 καλησπέρα. Μάλλον ξέχασες να επισυνάψεις την φωτογραφία.

----------


## geogre222

pistebo na anebei tora
100_5493epeks  ergasia.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το καλύτερο πλοίο του 2007 σύμφωνα με την Lloyd’s List... Μα καλά την Αριάδνη δέν την είδανε? http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index....27&news_id=161

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μήπως σε αυτή την απονομή να συνυπολογίσουμε φίλε Απόστολε ότι το Νήσος Χίος είναι ένα νεότευκτο πλοίο (Αριάδνη 1996), ναυπηγημένο εξ ολοκλήρου στην Ελλάδα, και δρομολογήθηκε για πρώτη φορά μέσα στο 2007 ?
Χωρίς με αυτό βέβαια να διαφωνώ μαζί σου, κι εγώ ...Αριαδνόπληκτος είμαι.  :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λίγες ημέρες πριν την έλευση του 2008 ας ανεβάσουμε και δύο φωτογραφίες του *«ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑΣ 2007»*,κατά* Lloyd’s List* φυσικά. 

Το πλοίο μερικές ημέρες μόνο μετά την δρομολόγηση του στην γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χανιά, τον περασμένο Αύγουστο, ανοιχτά της Γλυφάδας εν πλω για Χανιά, και δεμένο στον Πειραιά στην θέση που πια δένει η Αριάδνη.

NISSOS CHIOS_1.jpg

NISSOS CHIOS_2.jpg

----------


## raflucgr

in Piraeus on 2/08/07

DSC_0034b.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

Χτες υπήρξε τηλεφώνημα για βόμβα στο πλοίο. Έπειτα από έλεγχο του λιμεναρχείου, το πλοίο αναχώρησε με καθυστέρηση μισής ώρας.

----------


## scoufgian

καποιος "εξυπνος" δεν θα προλαβαινε το πλοιο και πηρε τηλεφωνο για να το καθυστερησει.οπως λεει και ο φιλος μας ο τσακωνας ,κλασικη περιπτωση βλαβης

----------


## Nautikos II

Αν ηταν αυτο ελπιζω να ΜΗΝ το προλαβε!!!

----------


## gvaggelas

> καποιος "εξυπνος" δεν θα προλαβαινε το πλοιο και πηρε τηλεφωνο για να το καθυστερησει.οπως λεει και ο φιλος μας ο τσακωνας ,κλασικη περιπτωση βλαβης


 
και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω, κλασσική κίνηση ατόμου που χάνει το πλοίο.

----------


## Nautikos II

Αν εγινε κατι τετοιο πιστευω θα ειχε προβλημα κατα την ΕΠΙΒΙΒΑΣΗ του, λογικα θα ηταν ο μονος επιβατης που ΤΥΧΑΙΑ θα προλαβεναι το πλοιο!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φιλε Γιωργο απο εσενα δεν θελουμε μονο ενημερωση απετουμε να μας δειξεις και τα αποκρυφα τουα βαποριου.Γρηηηηγορα τη φωτογραφικη...


Φίλε μου Διονύση πολύ θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να σε ευχαριστήσω φωτογραφίζοντας τα ...απόκρυφα των βαποριών.

Είναι κάτι που και εγώ πολύ θα το ήθελα. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν έχω καθόλου άκρες ούτε γνωριμίες στο χώρο της ακτοπλοίας, ώστε να με διευκολύνει κάποιος να τραβήξω π.χ. τον δεξαμενισμό ενός πλοίου, και έτσι αρκούμαι να τραβάω συνηθισμένες φωτογραφίες ως επί το πλείστον σε λιμάνια, και αυτές πάλι μετά ...φόβου θεού και ...λιμενικού.  :Wink: 

Μια τέτοια φωτογραφία τράβηξα το περασμένο Σάββατο και στην αφιερώνω, μιας και σίγουρα θα σου θυμήσει καλοκαιρινά σου ταξίδια.  :Very Happy: 

NISSOS CHIOS_3.jpg

----------


## jumpman

Re paidia pws maurise to mpaloni tou Nissos Chios.Parathrw oti mono mia kokkinh grammh uparxei katw apo thn isalogrammh.Giati egine to ploio mauro?To thumamai katakokkino kai kuriws to mpaloni.

----------


## nautikos

Γιατι εχει πιασει πανω 2 δακτυλα ''μαλλι'' (πρασινο χρωμα) και αφου κανει σκια εκει φαινεται μαυρο. Οντως σαν να βρωμισε λιγο γρηγορα η γαστρα του. 

Φιλε Espresso αυτο που ειπες "...φόβου θεού και ...λιμενικού" εγραψε... Πολυ καλο, αλλωστε ειναι περα απο την πλακα ειναι και αληθινο (σε μεγαλο ποσοστο παντως).

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Γιωργο και σου εχω κανει αφιερωση στο thread του Πηγασου.Απλα θα ηθελα να δωσω μια ιστορικη φωτογραφια (Ιστορικη τη χαρακτηριζω γιατι δυσκολα θα το ξαναδουμε στα μερη μας:-()...Το Νησος Χιος στο παρθενικο του ταξιδι και στον πρωτο του καταπλου στη Σουδα στις 20/7/2007.Αν προσεξετε τη μπιλια εχει αρκετες μαυριλες και ας ηταν το παρθενικο ταξιδι.Δεν ξερω τι σημαινει αυτο ναυπηγικα,αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει και μεγαλη σημασια.

----------


## nautikos

> Re paidia pws maurise to mpaloni tou Nissos Chios.





> Αν προσεξετε τη μπιλια εχει αρκετες μαυριλες


Γιατι χρησιμοποιειται τις εκφρασεις _μπαλονι_ και _μπιλια_? Οκ, ο καθενας οπως θελει τα λεει, αλλα πιστευω πιο ταιριαστο και συνηθισμενο ειναι το _βολβος_ και μετα το _μπαλα_. Οσον αφορα τη βρωμια που πιανει ο βολβος και γενικα η γαστρα, παιζει αρκετα σημαντικο ρολο στις επιδοσεις του πλοιου, αφου μπορει να πιασει το πλοιο την επιθυμητη του ταχυτητα, αλλα θα χρειαστει περισσοτερη ισχυ αρα και καπως μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση, οχι και τοσο ασημαντο για τη λειτουργια ενος πλοιου.

----------


## Azzos

ti 8a kerdiso an katafero kai sas balo sto mixanostasio i deksameni tou Nissos Chios i Nissos Mykonos??

Den eimai o 8emos!!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Το θέμα ρύπανση γάστρας είναι ένα μεγάλο κεφάλαιο και κάτι που δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις μη σας κάνει εντύπωση το ότι γέμισε γρήγορα συνήθως απο τις πρώτες κιόλας εβδομάδες μετά το καθαρισμό της γάστρας παρατηρούνται τα πρώτα σημάδια ανάπτυξης χλωρίδας στη γάστρα του πλοίου και στη συνέχεια μετά απο αρκετά περισσότερο καιιρό αναπτύσσεται και η πανίδα δηλαδή τα στρείδια.
Τώρα όσον αφορά της επιδόσης του πλοίου αυτές συνήθως δεν επηρεάζονται όταν μιλάμε για μια λογική μικρής έκτασης ρύπανση διότι για αυτό το σκοπό λαμβάνονται μέτρα ήδη απο τη σχεδίαση του πλοίου,όσο όμως προχωράμε σε μεγάλες εικόνες ρύπανσης τα πράγματα γίνονται δύσκολα και όχι μόνο στο θέμα κατανάλωσης αλλά στο ότι το πλοίο δεν μπορεί να πιάσει ούτε κατά διάνυα τη ταχύτητα των προδιάγραφών του ακόμα και αν η μηχανή δουλέυει στο 100% της ισχύος 
Το πόσο γρήγορα θα ρυπανθεί η γάστρα εξαρτάται και απο τα υφαλοχρώματα,μάλιστα θυμάμαι ότι τα ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ/ΧΙΟΣ χαρακτηρίστηκαν απο τον RINA σαν οικολογικά πλοία δηλαδή χρησιμοποιούν νέες μορφές υφαλοχρωμάτων που ίσως επειδή είναι φιλικά στο περιβάλλον να μην είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικά ίσως και αυτό παίζει το ρόλο του

----------


## Azzos

http://www.vesseltracker.com/

----------


## nautikos

> ti 8a kerdiso an katafero kai sas balo sto mixanostasio i deksameni tou Nissos Chios i Nissos Mykonos??
> 
> Den eimai o 8emos!!!!!


Αστο, δεν αξιζει και πολλα. Μπηκαμε και το ειδαμε, πολυ στριμωξιδι επεσε στο E/R για να βγουνε τα υπογεια γκαραζακια.

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά! Σπαθάτη πλώρη!
CHIOS.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Πανέμορφη και -όπως ακριβώς λες- σπαθάτη! Μου θυμίζει αυτή των Superfast III & IV ...

----------


## Leo

> Σήμερα στον Πειραιά! Σπαθάτη πλώρη!
> ....


Του καραβιού ή του αυτοκινήτου (σου)  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Φύσικά και του καραβιού!!!!

----------


## gvaggelas

Βλέπω στο AIS ότι το Ν. Χίος επιστρέφει από Χίο. Δεν συμμετείχε σήμερα στην απεργία??

----------


## captain 83

Όσα είναι Πειραιά δεν τα αφήνουν να φύγουν για δρομολόγια. Όσα είναι εκτός του λιμανιού μπορούν να κάνουν τα ταξίδια τους ελεύθερα.

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν ο καταπέλτης και ο ντόκος γίναν ένα...
DSC_0092 (Large).jpg

----------


## xiwtis81

Ανέβηκε το Ν.Χίος Βόρεια Ευρώπη και κάνει δρομολόγια...?? :Very Happy: Πολύ όμορφη φωτό Απόστολε,σαν κάρτ ποστάλ!

----------


## JASON12345

> Όταν ο καταπέλτης και ο ντόκος γίναν ένα...



....Τότε γεννήθηκε το χιονισμένο Νήσος Μύκονος...

Αλήθεια πρώτη φορά στην ζωή του που βλέπει χιόνι.
Να τις εκατοστήσει.

----------


## geogre222

apostole eida apo to stratopedo pou exo internet ti photo kai einai teleia.....

----------


## jumpman

Twra teleutaia vlepw apo to ais oti to ploio den paei panw apo 24 milia th stigmh pou pio palia phgaine kai me 28 milia.Mallon de tou sumferei na to trexoun perissotero

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Twra teleutaia vlepw apo to ais oti to ploio den paei panw apo 24 milia th stigmh pou pio palia phgaine kai me 28 milia.Mallon de tou sumferei na to trexoun perissotero


Οσο ανεβαινει η τιμη του πετρελαιου,πεφτει η ταχυτητα.... :Smile:  Δεν το ξερεις αυτο?

----------


## gvaggelas

Μία ερώτηση. Μήπως μπορεί να οφείλετεαι στην κατάσταση των υφάλων του πλοίου? ¶λλωστε σε λίγες εβδομάδες θα βγει για δεξαμενισμό. Γνωρίζω ότι η κατάσταση των υφάλων ενός πλοίου μπορεί να μειώσει την ταχύτητά του αλλά δεν ξέρω αν στην περίπτωση του Χίος (γιατί η μείωση είναι αρκετά σημαντική) μπορεί να είναι ατή η κύρια αιτία. Πάντως σίγουρα έχει μειβθεί η ταχύτητά τυ. Χτες φύγαμε κανονικά από τον Πειραιά και φτάσαμε στη Χίο στις 19.05 περίπου αντί για τις 18.40.
Και μία φωτό με το χιόνι στο σκέπαστρο του πλοίου.

PHOT0037.jpg

----------


## 2nd mate

η ακινησια του πλοιου ξεκιναει σημερα?? Εχει προγραμματισει η εταιρεια καποιο αλλο να το αντικαταστησει?

----------


## gvaggelas

Πάντως και χτες το πλοίο ήταν απελπιστικά εκτός του ωραρίου των δρομολογίων του. Έφτασε Χίο περίπου στις 19.10 (αντί για 18. 40), ένώ το βράδυ έφτασε από Μυτιλήνη (με προορισμό Πειραιά) στις 02.00 (αντί για 00.00) και αναχώρησε στις 02.20. Λογικά πρέπει να έφτασε Πειραιά μετά τις 09.30. Είναι όντως ζήτημα καυσίμων η μείωση της ταχύτητας? Όι περισσότεροι επιβάτες χτες έβριζαν Θεούς και δαίμονες για την καθυστέρηση. Αν η μείωση της ταχύτητας γίνεται για εξοικονόμηση καυσίμων, μπορεί να κερδίζει η εταιρεία αλλά από την άλλη δυσαρεστεί το επιβατικό κοινό.

----------


## noulos

Αν υπήρχε σοβαρός ανταγωνισμός στην γραμμή θα γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο;
Εγώ το αποκλείω!

----------


## MYTILENE

Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ έκανε και βολτίτσα από Σύρο σήμερα!!!Ο λόγος?Ξέρει κανείς?Είχε να πάρει επιβάτες από Σύρο λένε.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Δεν ξέρω ακτιβώς τον λόγο, όμως κατά καιρούς υπάρχουν γρούπς που πάνε εκδρομές σε προορισμούς που δεν εξυπηρτούνται με κατευθείαν σύνδεση. Προσωπικά έχω πάει Πειραιά Τήνο με το Νήσος Μύκονος, ενώ τις ίδιες μέρες και το Μυτιλήνη έκανε 2 δρομολόγια. Πιστεύω κάτι τέτοιο να συμβαίνει. Φαντάζομαι κάποιος φίλος θα μας πεί τον λόγο.

----------


## giannisk88

> Οσο ανεβαινει η τιμη του πετρελαιου,πεφτει η ταχυτητα.... Δεν το ξερεις αυτο?


Ε ναι, εγώ πιστεύω αυτό που λέει ο Μάικ.Δε νομίζω να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το πλοίο για να πηγαίνει "κομμένο"..Ισως για οικονομία..

----------


## Kalloni

Πολυ σωστη αποψη. Το Χιος να κανει οικονομια για να τα καιει το Μυκονος. Που παει και σε ποιο πολλα λιμανια. Απολυτως σωστο μου ακουγεται.

----------


## mastrokostas

Σημερα .

----------


## mastrokostas

Και άλλη !

----------


## gvaggelas

Βλάβη στη 1 απ’ τις 4 μηχανές του και όχι οικονομία καυσίμων προκάλεσε την καθυστέρηση στα δρομολόγια του «Ν. ΧΙΟΣ»
Αυτό απάντησε στέλεχος της HSW, με αφορμή δημοσίευμα της «ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑΣ» για την καθυστέρηση εδώ και περίπου 2 μήνες του δρομολογίου του «Ν. ΧΙΟΣ» απ’ τον Πειραιά στο νησί μας κατά μία ώρα.
Από τις 23 Φεβρουαρίου, είπε το ίδιο στέλεχος, το «Νήσος Χίος» εκτελεί κανονικά – χωρίς καθυστέρηση- τα δρομολόγια, ενώ μέχρι τις 10 Μαρτίου αναμένεται η εταιρεία να ανακοινώσει το πρόγραμμά τους από την 1η Απριλίου και έπειτα, χωρίς να είναι ακόμη γνωστό εάν θα υπάρξουν και αυξήσεις στις τιμές των εισιτηρίων.

www.chiostimes.com

----------


## viramola

Το Φανταζεστε ΠαροΝαξια τον Καραβαρο?

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν θα μας χάλαγε....

----------


## gvaggelas

> Δέν θα μας χάλαγε....


 
Συγνώμη Απόστολε, αλλά θα χάλαγε εμένα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## xiwtis81

Επισης θα χαλαγε και εμενα.....Αλλωστε οι 'Πυργουσηδες'(τουλαχιστον 2 στο forum... :Razz: ) και κατ επεκταση ολοι οι Χιωτες στηριζουμε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ! Απο το http://pyrgi.blogspot.com/  :Very Happy:

----------


## KABODETHS

Ακούγεται πολύ έντονα τις τελευταίες μέρες

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να και τα εντυπωσιακα απονερα του βαποριου...Δυο φωτογραφιες στο ταξιδι απο Πειραια για Χανια στις 18/8/2007.

Nissos_Chios_aponera_1.JPG

Nissos_Chios_aponera_2.JPG

----------


## STRATHGOS

:!:εχτεσ παρασκευη εφτασε στο λιμανι τησ μυτιληνης με μια ωρα και δεκαπεντε λεπτα καθυστεριση λογο;! ακομα δεν ξερω! αλλα το μονο σιγουρο οτι ηρθε στης 01:45.και ακουγεται οτι το καλοκαιρι θα βαλουν στη θεση του χιοσ το μυκονος...

----------


## KABODETHS

Η αιτία της καθυστέρησης ήταν τα 20+ ξεκοτσάριστα φορτηγά που είχε από Πειραιά προς Χίο. Εφθασε 22.45 και αναχώρησε 23.35 προς Μυτιλήνη. Γενικά τις τελευταίες ημέρες καθυστερεί λόγω φορτοεκφόρτωσης (πολλά ξεκοτσάριστα) αφού όπως γνωρίζετε το λιμάνι της Χίου είναι απαράδεκτο. Αν δεν έδειχνε υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο το πλήρωμα, οι καθυστερήσεις θα ήταν ακόμα μεγαλύτερες.

----------


## Apostolos

Χωρίς να θέλω να σας θίξω βρεθήκανε 2 σελίδες με Post που αφορούν τον ex Κεντέρη νυν Alalouahad I στο θέμα του Χίος. Σας παρακαλώ να προσέχετε το που πάει η κουβέντα και να την μεταφέρετε στο ανάλογο θέμα πρίν πάρει έκταση. Όπως καταλάβατε τα μηνύματα αυτά μεταφέρθηκανε εδώ

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 1597.jpg

Εικόνα 1600.jpg

Εικόνα 1607.jpg

Εικόνα 1617.jpg

στις 15/3/2008 αναχωρώντας από τον Πειραιά
μία κυρία ενώ είχε επιβιβαστεί,κατέβηκε για ένα λεπτό για να αποχαιρετίσει τον...χμ..φίλο της....ακόμα τρέχει να το προλάβει!!!

----------


## scoufgian

μιας και σημερα δεν ειχαμε δουλεια να κανουμε,ανεβασαμε ενα videaki της σημερινης αναχωρησης του πλoιου απο το λιμανι του Πειραια.Youtube

----------


## kalypso

πολύ καλό...καλή αρχή στο youtube scoufgian

----------


## scoufgian

> πολύ καλό...καλή αρχή στο youtube scoufgian


σ ευχαριστω kalypso.δεν πολυασχολουμαι με τα βιντεακια απ οτι καταλαβες και το τραβηξα μονο και μονο για ενα φιλο που εχει κολλησει με τη μανουβρα.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

> σ ευχαριστω kalypso.δεν πολυασχολουμαι με τα βιντεακια απ οτι καταλαβες και το τραβηξα μονο και μονο για ενα φιλο που εχει κολλησει με τη μανουβρα..


Φοβερό βιντεάκι φίλε μου πάντως!!
Αυτά τα αδερφάκια Χίος, Μύκονος (και συγχωρέστε με αν το έχουμε ξαναπεί) έχουν είπαμε sternthruster ή το βγάζει με προσανάποδα? (να'σαι καλά φίλε Λεό που μου έμαθες πώς ακριβώς γίνετε το τελευταίο  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Νaval22

Και μια φώτο απο τη σημερινή του αναχώρηση

100_4761.jpg

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχουν sternthruster giannisk88...

----------


## scoufgian

τελικα επιστρεφει ,στη θεση που υπαρχει ,διπλα απο το νησος μυκονος ,για να φορτωσει επιβατες και οχηματα

----------


## gvaggelas

Από ότι βλέπω έδεσε στην κορυφή της προβλήτας. Δεν είναι η συνηθισμένη του θέση. Συν τοις άλλοις το Ν. Μύκονος πήγε στη γνωστή του θέση. Γιατί το Ν. Χίος δεν πάει μπροστά από το Φαιστός?

----------


## xiwtis81

Ισως επειδη η παραμονη του θα ειναι μονο για περιπου 2 ωρες(4.30 αναχωρηση)και επισης θα γλιτωσει και την αναποδη μανουβρα που του τρωει ενα 3λεπτο..Βεβαια μπορει να του εδωσε εντολες και το λιμεναρχειο να δεσει εκει για δικου του λογους..

----------


## gvaggelas

Οκ σύμφωνοι. Όμως το AIS δείχνει ότι το πλοίο έδεσε εκεί το πρωί που ήρθε από Χίο-Μυτιλήνη. Λογικά θα πρέπει να ξεφόρτωσε κόσμο και οχήματα στα ροδίτικα. ¶ρα έμεινε εκεί για ένα 6ωρο. Πιθανόν επειδή το Μύκονος είχε πιάσει την θέση του. Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## El Greco

to plio den eitane apo to proi eki.

stis 13.10 eitane prosta sto Knossos, ektos kai an eitane to Mykonos.

Ayto den to proseksa...

----------


## gvaggelas

Με βάση το AIS μπροστά από το Palace ήταν το Μύκονος. Σκάντζαρε θέση περίπου στις 11.30.

----------


## El Greco

13.10 eimai 100% sigouros oti eitane ena apo ta dio Nissos prosta sto Festos kai tora pou to skeftome kalitera prepi na eitane to Chios, tha to eixa proseksi an eixe desi eki to mykonos. 

kapios na mas fotisi.

----------


## scoufgian

> 13.10 eimai 100% sigouros oti eitane ena apo ta dio Nissos prosta sto Festos kai tora pou to skeftome kalitera prepi na eitane to Chios, tha to eixa proseksi an eixe desi eki to mykonos. 
> 
> kapios na mas fotisi.


oxi φιλε el greco.το νησος μυκονος ηταν

----------


## El Greco

e tote i skantza den egine 11.30 kai mallon ginotane ekini tin ora giati ontos kapnize arketa.

----------


## cmitsos

file m shmera gurisa me to xios.de parkarame sthn sunh8ismenh 8esh epeidh ginontai ergasies apo to limani...kai parkarame ligo pio panw! thnx gia tis fotos :-)

----------


## parianos

Συμφωνα με το ais τωρα το Ν. Χιος πηγαινει μεσω στο στενο της Τηνου, ειναι η πρωτη φορα ή το εχει ξανακανει;

----------


## Leo

Αυτό φίλε παριανέ γίνεται όταν ό πλοίαρχος το κρίνει απαραίτητο για να βελτιώσει την ποιότητα του ταξιδιού (σήμερα λογω νοτιαδούρας). Φυσικά και έχει ξανα΄γινει από όλα τα πλοία της γραμμής Χίου-Μυτιλήνης αλλά καί Ιραρίας-Σάμου.

----------


## Nautikos II

Δυο προσφατες φωτο του βαποραρου

----------


## cmitsos

aporw tis karavares mas gt de tis evgalan me alla onomata k dialexsan ta nhsia ths mukono k xiou. Entaxsei h gia th xio to katalavainw...uparxei enas logos..logw enisxushs tou ais8hmatos entopiothtas alla gia th mukono? ?  Ena onoma omhros h kapws alliws de 8a htan kalutero?

----------


## marioskef

Έχω την εντύπωση πως τα πρώτα σχέδια για τη δρομολόγησή του Μύκονος έλεγαν πως είτε από Ραφήνα είτε από Πειραιά θα έχει προορισμό τη Μύκονο κι όχι Σάμο Ικαρία... Για αυτό και είναι ουσιαστικά χτισμένο ως ημερόπλοιο...
Παρά την αλλάγη προορισμού όμως το όνομα του έμεινε

----------


## cmitsos

to xios vasei tou ais gurnaei pros ta pisw phge mexri to steno tou kafhrea kai twra gurnaei pisw?

----------


## scoufgian

> to xios vasei tou ais gurnaei pros ta pisw phge mexri to steno tou kafhrea kai twra gurnaei pisw?


δεν νομιζω φιλε μου να εγινε κατι τετοιο.το πλοιο εφυγε κανονικα το μεσημερι,πηγε χιο μυτιληνη και ξαναγυριζει πισω για πειραια

----------


## incubogr

Την Τετάρτη που ταξίδεψα με το Χίος, κόλλησε η άγκυρα στον βυθό του λιμανιού του Πειραιά και επί 1 ώρα το πλοίο πήγαινε μπρος - πίσω.

----------


## cmitsos

σοβαρα? αυτα είναι τα κουφα ! μια ωρα παντως?? κριμα...

----------


## cmitsos

πότε μπαίνει για ετήσια το καράβι γνωρίζουμε? και όταν μπεί ποιο θα το αντικαταστήσει στη γραμμή?

----------


## MYTILENE

> πότε μπαίνει για ετήσια το καράβι γνωρίζουμε? και όταν μπεί ποιο θα το αντικαταστήσει στη γραμμή?


Ξέρω ότι κάνει το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο σήμερα και ξαναμπαίνει τη Πέμπτη 03/04 στη γραμΜή.Για ποιό λόγο δεν ξέρω,να λέγεται ετησία αυτό :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Paralia

Το πλοίο ξεκίνησε 20 Αυγούστου, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει ετήσια τώρα. Προφανώς βγαίνει για λίγο καθάρισμα/σουλούπωμα για να είναι έτοιμο για τη high season.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Το πλοίο ξεκίνησε* 20 Αυγούστου*, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει ετήσια τώρα. Προφανώς βγαίνει για λίγο καθάρισμα/σουλούπωμα για να είναι έτοιμο για τη high season.


Μια μικρη διορθωση.Το βαπορι ξεκινησε για Χανια *20 Ιουλιου.* Οι φωτογραφιες παρακατω ειναι απο τον πρωτο καταπλου στη Σουδα.

----------


## incubogr

VIP class είναι οι φωτογραφίες αυτές;

----------


## STRATHGOS

> VIP class είναι οι φωτογραφίες αυτές;


ναι φιλε μου!!! και 2 απο εκει ειναι!! :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Στην μεγάλη του Περάματος για δεξαμενισμό ανεβαίνει το πλοίο σε λίγο.

----------


## MYTILENE

Αρχίζει το πάρτυ-προσκύνημα :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

> Την Τετάρτη που ταξίδεψα με το Χίος, κόλλησε η άγκυρα στον βυθό του λιμανιού του Πειραιά και επί 1 ώρα το πλοίο πήγαινε μπρος - πίσω.


καλησπέρα

Στο ίδιο δρομολόγιο του Νήσος Χίος ήμουν και εγώ στον δρόμο για Χίο. Δεν κόλλησε η άγκυρα στο βυθό, έμπλεξε με του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ γιαυτό και οι συνεχείς ελιγμοί. Έντύπωση πάντως έκανε η έλλειψη αντίδρασης από το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ παρόλες τις κλήσεις που του έγιναν.

Γιώργος

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Δεν κόλλησε η άγκυρα στο βυθό, έμπλεξε με του *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ*...


Φίλε μου gtogias είσαι σίγουρος ότι ήταν το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ???

Από ότι ξέρω το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ειναι ακινητοποιημένο κάνα δίμηνο τώρα στο ντοκ 3, και σε θέση που μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο να έμπλεξε την άγκυρα του το ΧΙΟΣ.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## gtogias

> Φίλε μου gtogias είσαι σίγουρος ότι ήταν το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ???
> 
> Από ότι ξέρω το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ειναι ακινητοποιημένο κάνα δίμηνο τώρα στο ντοκ 3, και σε θέση που μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο να έμπλεξε την άγκυρα του το ΧΙΟΣ.


Αυτο τουλάχιστον ακουγόταν από το VHF και παράλληλα φαινόταν η καδένα του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ να χορεύει σε κάθε ελιγμό. 

Από καλό φίλο επίσης έμαθα ότι όταν ήρθε το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ να δέσει έριξε την άγκυρα από του Κανέλλου.

Γιώργος

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στην μεγάλη του Περάματος για δεξαμενισμό ανεβαίνει το πλοίο σε λίγο.


¶σχημη ημέρα για φωτοκαραβολάτρες - δεξαμενοπαθούντες - εργαζόμενους  :Sad: , διάλεξε το παπόρι.

¶ντε να περιμένεις μέχρι το Σάββατο, και σιγά μην μας περιμένει....

Κανένας φίλος συμπάσχων που έχει την ευχέρεια αύριο - μεθαύριο να κάνει κάμμια βόλτα με την κατευθεία ???

*Φώτο* *Τσέντζο* ακούς ????????????  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

> *Φώτο* *Τσέντζο* ακούς ????????????


Ακουω φιλε Γιωργο, αλλα λιγο δυσκολο για αυριο, ας ελπισουμαι οτι καποιος θα καταφερει να παει, να δουμαι το θηριο στη δεξαμανη:-D

----------


## scoufgian

σακη δωρακι ............

----------


## Nautikos II

> σακη δωρακι ............


Ρε θηριο ποτε προλαβες;  :Confused: πανεμορφη φωτογραφια, Ευχαριστω για το δωρακι:-D

----------


## polykas

Ωραίος ο *scoufgian*,τον ευχαριστούμε.Πραγματικά βαπόραρος.Κανένας καμμία φωτό και από πρύμα;

----------


## Νaval22

> Κανένας καμμία φωτό και από πρύμα;


Φυσικά εδώ

----------


## Nautikos II

Ωραια πραματα, Ζορικες φωτο Scoufgian και Stefanos :Wink:

----------


## Kalloni

Ευχαριστουμε για τη μοναδικη φωτο. Και το εννοω οχι σαν τις αλλες που τις εχουμε δει χιλιες φορες και με ορισμενους εδω που δεν καταλαβαινουνε θα τις βλεπουμε μεχρι να πεθανουμε :twisted:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειρηνη στο forum παρακαλω ειρηνη.Paz που το λενε και στα ισπανικα paz. :Smile:

----------


## Nautikos II

> Ευχαριστουμε για τη μοναδικη φωτο. Και το εννοω οχι σαν τις αλλες που τις εχουμε δει χιλιες φορες και με ορισμενους εδω που δεν καταλαβαινουνε θα τις βλεπουμε μεχρι να πεθανουμε :twisted:


Οπως; δυο δικες μου που ειχα σβησει και τις ανεβασα εκ νεου πριν 3 μερες;

----------


## jumpman

Πολύ λερωμένο ρε παιδιά το πλοίο και δεν έχει κλείσει χρόνο στη θάλασσα και παρόλο που ταξιδεύει συνέχεια.Μάλλον τα νέα χρώματα που έχει βαφτεί είναι όντως οικολογικά.Καλό αυτό για το περιβάλλον.

----------


## Leo

> Ευχαριστουμε για τη μοναδικη φωτο. Και το εννοω οχι σαν τις αλλες που τις εχουμε δει χιλιες φορες και με ορισμενους εδω που δεν καταλαβαινουνε θα τις βλεπουμε μεχρι να πεθανουμε :twisted:


Γιατί πρέπει να είμαστε πικρόχολοι? Γιατί πρέπει να πετάμε καρφάκια? Όποιος δεν θέλει να βλέπει αυτές ή άλλες φωτογραφίες ας μην τις βλέπει και ας αφήσει τους υπόλοιπους ήσυχους. Ας κρατήσουμε επιτέλους ένα επίπεδο... όχι άλλες εξυπνάδες παρακαλώ.

----------


## polykas

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και τον *stefano p.*Κάτι παραπάνω από καταπληκτική φωτό.

----------


## Nautikos II

Το πλοιο δενει διπλα στην Dimitroula

----------


## Nautikos II

Πρεπει να βγηκε για δοκιμαστικο, τωρα ξαναμπαινει Πειραια.
Εκανε μια μεγαλη αποσταση και γυρισε, πατωντας στο Show Vessels Truck την εμφανιζει

----------


## captain 83

Από σήμερα 03-04 και πάλι στα δρομολόγια.

----------


## cmitsos

ekane thn ethsia tou??

----------


## scoufgian

> ekane thn ethsia tou??


απο τη δευτερα ηταν στο περαμα!

----------


## MYTILENE

Πρόβλημα στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και επιστροφή στο Πειραιά!Όποιος μπορει ας μας δώσει πληροφορίες για τη Βλάβη.

----------


## cmitsos

twra deixnei to ais oti efuge apo peiraia kamia wra!!! enhmerwste mas giati to vrady taxsideuoume kai 8eloume na xseroume!!

----------


## cmitsos

telika eixe provlhma o katapelths!!! giauto arghse!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Πρόβλημα στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και επιστροφή στο Πειραιά!Όποιος μπορει ας μας δώσει πληροφορίες για τη Βλάβη.


ημουνα στο ταξιδι  ληπον η ωρα ητανε 12 31 και το πλοιο εβγενε απο την μπουκα του πειραια και εγω φυσικα τραβαγα με το κινητο μου  βιντεο και εκει που κοντευε να κλειση ο μεγαλος ακοσα ενε δινατο [κρακ] και κιταξα αμεσος τον καταπελτι πεταγοτουσαν λαδια και με τον αερα ερχον πανο στο dek.το πλοιο φυσικα επεστρεψε στο λιμανι του πειραια και επισκευασαν τεχνικη την εταιριας στης 13 15 ειτανε ετημο. αλα λεει οτη δεν τους αφηνε το λιμεναρχειο να φυγουμε [βλακειες] και αναχωρησαμε στης 14 35...εχω και σχετικο βιντεακη απο το κινητο.... :Very Happy:  και ωρα αφιξεις σην μυτιληνη 23 45!!!

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου ΔΕΛΗΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία, που μας έλυσε και την απορία γιατί επέστρεψε στο λίμανι το πλοίο χθές αμέσως μετα την αναχώριση του.

----------


## cmitsos

entaxei to perimename sth xio stis 2.00 kai telika hr8e 2.20 kapou ekei to vrady...entaxsei to taxsidi hmastan ston peiraia kanonika sthn wra mas kai kanena provlhma me ton katapelth...to limenarxeio ontws de tous afhne...

----------


## gvaggelas

Νομίζω είναι η δεύτερη φορά που παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα με τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου. Τον ίδιο καταπέλτη φοράει και το Ν. Μύκονος και δεν νομίζω να έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Νομίζω είναι η δεύτερη φορά που παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα με τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου. Τον ίδιο καταπέλτη φοράει και το Ν. Μύκονος και δεν νομίζω να έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα.


ναι..σωστα

----------


## cmitsos

Απο το chiosnet.gr 

Συμμαχία ΝΕΛ- ANEK - Hellenic Seaways: κίνδυνος να αποσυρθεί από Χίο- Μυτιλήνη το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ;

Τρ 15/4/2008 
Ιδιαίτερα επίκαιρο γίνεται το κάλεσμα της Επιτροπής αγώνα για κινητοποίηση στις 6.00 το απόγευμα της Τετάρτης, 16 Απριλίου, στην προκυμαία κατά την άφιξη του πλοίου ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ με τα σενάρια που θέλουν συμμαχία των εταιρειών ΝΕΛ- ΑΝΕΚ και Hellenic Seaways.
Σε άρθρο του στην εφημερίδα ΕΜΠΡΟΣ της Λέσβου ο δημοσιογράφος ΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΑΝΑΒΗΣ αναλύει πως έχει διαμορφωθεί η κατάσταση και καταλήγει:
"...Σε ό,τι αφορά στη Λέσβο και τη Χίο, που εξυπηρετούνται από τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ και της Hellenic Seaways, η συνεργασία Βεντούρη- Βαρδινογιάννη φέρνει πιο κοντά το ενδεχόμενο της αποδρομολόγησης του &#171;Νήσος Χίος&#187; από τη γραμμή, ή τη μείωση του ανταγωνισμού μεταξύ των δύο εταιρειών για τη γραμμή
Μια τέτοια εξέλιξη σίγουρα δεν είναι επιθυμητή για το επιβατικό κοινό, εκτός κι αν η απομάκρυνση του &#171;Νήσος Χίος&#187; έχει ως αποτέλεσμα η ΝΕΛ να δρομολογήσει ένα γρήγορο συμβατικό πλοίο με περισσότερες καμπίνες...".
Στη συνέχεια αναδημοσιεύουμε το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του ΕΜΠΡΟΣ

ΣΥΜΜΑΧΙΑ ΝΕΛ- ANEK - Hellenic Seaways
Γράφει ο ΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΑΝΑΒΗΣ
12/4/2008 
Επιβεβαιώνεται η εκτίμηση που έκανε το &#171;Ε&#187; πριν από μια εβδομάδα ότι η συνεργασία του Γιάννη Βαρδινογιάννη και Απόστολου Βεντούρη θα είναι στενή. Στο φύλλο της 4ης Απριλίου κάναμε λόγο &#171;για γενική συμφωνία Βεντούρη - Βαρδινογιάννη&#187;. Χθες, λίγο μετά το μεσημέρι, η ΝΕΛ με ανακοίνωση επιβεβαίωσε τις πληροφορίες που ανέφεραν ότι ο Γιάννης Βαρδινογιάννης θα συμμετάσχει στην αύξηση κεφαλαίου της ΝΕΛ με πέντε εκατομμύρια ευρώ.
H ανακοίνωση της ΝΕΛ αναφέρει τα εξής: &#171;Σε απάντηση της από 11 Απριλίου 2008 επιστολής επιστολών της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς και του Χρηματιστηρίου Αθηνών, η NEL LINES γνωστοποιεί στο επενδυτικό κοινό ότι έχει εκφραστεί ενδιαφέρον για το ενδεχόμενο συμμετοχής του κ. Γιάννη Βαρδινογιάννη ή και εταιρειών συμφερόντων του (εκτός της ΑΝΕΚ), ύψους περίπου πέντε εκατομμυρίων ευρώ, στα αδιάθετα της αύξησης μετοχικού κεφαλαίου της ΝΕΛ, η οποία βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη. Η συμμετοχή αυτή έχει καθαρά επενδυτικό χαρακτήρα&#187;.
Από την παραπάνω διατύπωση γίνεται φανερό ότι στην αύξηση του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου της ΝΕΛ θα συμμετάσχει η κυπριακή εταιρεία Sea Star, η οποία ελέγχεται από τον κ. Βαρδινογιάννη. Η αγορά μετοχών από τον κ. Βαρδινογιάννη θα πρέπει να θεωρείται βέβαιη, καθώς πρακτικά είναι αδύνατο όλοι οι μικρομέτοχοι της ΝΕΛ να ασκήσουν το δικαίωμα προτίμησης στην αύξηση κεφαλαίου της εταιρείας που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη. 
Αν καλυφθεί πλήρως η αύξηση του κεφαλαίου, τότε το σύνολο των μετοχών της ΝΕΛ θα ανέλθει στις 165.427.272. Με τα πέντε εκατομμύρια ευρώ που θα επενδύσει ο κ. Βαρδινογιάννης, θα αποκτήσει 7.142.857 μετοχές, δηλαδή θα κατέχει ποσοστό 4,317&#37; του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου της ΝΕΛ, στην περίπτωση που δεν καλυφθεί πλήρως η αύξηση του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου της εταιρείας. Το ποσοστό αυτό δεν δίνει τη δυνατότητα στον κ. Βαρδινογιάννη να ελέγξει την ΝΕΛ, ωστόσο, είναι αρκετό για να τον κατατάξει μεταξύ των μεγαλομετόχων της εταιρείας.
Οι κύριοι μέτοχοι της ΝΕΛ, ως σήμερα είναι η εταιρεία Edgewater Holding Inc με 19,18%, που ανήκει στον κ. Βεντούρη. Ο κ. Ιωάννης Αρβανίτης με 8,85%, η εταιρεία Dresdner Kleinwort Securities με 8,42% και ο Απόστολος Βεντούρης (ως φυσικό πρόσωπο με 1,21%). 
Η συμμετοχή του κ. Βεντούρη στο μετοχικό κεφάλαιο της εταιρείας αναμένεται να αυξηθεί, ενώ θα πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη ότι ένα σημαντικό αριθμό μετοχών έχει αγοράσει της τελευταίες ημέρες η σύζυγος του κ. Βεντούρη. 
Αλλαγές στο χάρτη της ακτοπλοΐας
Η είσοδος του κ. Βαρδινογιάννη στο μετοχικό κεφάλαιο της ΝΕΛ μέσω της εταιρείας Sea Star, οδηγεί σε ουσιαστικές αλλαγές στο χώρο της ακτοπλοΐας. Κι αυτό γιατί ο κ. Βαρδινογιάννης είναι ήδη μεγαλομέτοχος στις εταιρείες Hellenic Seaways και ΑΝΕΚ. Ακόμη και αν οι τρεις παραπάνω εταιρείες δεν λειτουργήσουν ως όμιλος, είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν θα κονταροχτυπιούνται όπως τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, καθώς το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα ξεκαθαρίσουν τις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις και θα λειτουργούν η μία συμπληρωματικά στην άλλη. 
Σε ό,τι αφορά στη Λέσβο και τη Χίο, που εξυπηρετούνται από τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ και της Hellenic Seaways, η συνεργασία Βεντούρη Βαρδινογιάννη φέρνει πιο κοντά το ενδεχόμενο της αποδρομολόγησης του &#171;Νήσος Χίος&#187; από τη γραμμή, ή τη μείωση του ανταγωνισμού μεταξύ των δύο εταιρειών για τη γραμμή.
Μια τέτοια εξέλιξη σίγουρα δεν είναι επιθυμητή για το επιβατικό κοινό, εκτός κι αν η απομάκρυνση του &#171;Νήσος Χίος&#187; έχει ως αποτέλεσμα η ΝΕΛ να δρομολογήσει ένα γρήγορο συμβατικό πλοίο με περισσότερες καμπίνες. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η συνεργασία Βεντούρη - Βαρδινογιάννη θα οδηγήσει σε αναδιάταξη του σκηνικού στην ακτοπλοΐα τόσο στο Βόρειο, όσο και στο Νότιο Αιγαίο.

----------


## Markos

Δεν θελω να αποσυρθει η HSW απο το δρομολογιο! Τα πλοια της ΝΕΛ δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου... :Sad:

----------


## cmitsos

ευχαριστώ λεο και καλλονή για τα καλά σας λόγια ότι νέο μαθαίνουμε θα σας το φέρνουμε...

----------


## cmitsos

http://www.alithia.gr/newspaper/2008...008,25603.html

δεν ξερω τι να πω για αυτα τα γεγονότα...εσεις?

----------


## cmitsos

κόσμος πολύς αυτές τις μέρες???? λυπάμαι το πλήρωμα τι τραβάει.....με τον καταπέλτη όλα καλα????

----------


## Nautikos II

Για την ωρα δεν εχει ακουστει κατι σχετικα με τον καταπελτη

----------


## Nautikos II

Και για να ξεφυγουμαι λιγο,  μια πλωρατη

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Απο οτι βλέπω το μπαλόνι του πλοίου επανήλθε στο φυσιολογικό χρώμα του μετά την ετήσια του.

----------


## cmitsos

άργησε να φύγει σημερα απο το λιμάνι της χίου λόγω συνωστισμού στο λιμάνι....ήταν ο εξκαφέας το μυτιληνη το οποίο ταλαιπωρήθηκε και αυτο...χαμός!!!! έτσι μου ανέφεραν οι πηγές μου γτ εγω είμαι αθήνα λόγω εορτών

----------


## Nautikos II

> Απο οτι βλέπω το μπαλόνι του πλοίου επανήλθε στο φυσιολογικό χρώμα του μετά την ετήσια του.


Ειναι πραχματικα σε αριστη κατασταση

----------


## gvaggelas

> άργησε να φύγει σημερα απο το λιμάνι της χίου λόγω συνωστισμού στο λιμάνι....ήταν ο εξκαφέας το μυτιληνη το οποίο ταλαιπωρήθηκε και αυτο...χαμός!!!! έτσι μου ανέφεραν οι πηγές μου γτ εγω είμαι αθήνα λόγω εορτών


Όντως εκείνη την ημέρα υπήρξε καθυστέρηση. Το Μυτιλήνη έκανε περίπου μισή ώρα να δέσει και καθυστέρσε και το Ν. Χίος.

----------


## cmitsos

με τις απεργίες όλα καλά? τι συνέβη?

----------


## MYTILENE

Όλα ψιλοκαλά,έφυγε 00:00 το βράδυ αντί για 12:30 το πρωί χθές από Πειραιά και ήρθε Μυτιλήνη γύρω στις 08:00.Έφυγε κατά τις 09:30 πάλι για Χίο-Πειραιά.Καλυμένος?:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

και περασε το κοκκινο του Πειραια γυρω στις 6 το απογευμα............αν ειδα καλα πρεπει να λεγε ωρα αναχωρησης 21:00 στο καταπελτη

----------


## cmitsos

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά

----------


## cmitsos

άλλο ένα ταξιδι απόψε με την καραβάρα μας...λίγο εκνευρισμένο είδα το προσωπικο σήμερα....είχαμε κα8υστέρηση και μισή ώρα...κατα ταλλα γεματο φουυυυυυυλ :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Φούλ και στις Κυκλάδες????
Στη Σάμο???

----------


## cmitsos

πως είπατε? :Sad:

----------


## koukou

από την αναχώρηση του 16/05/08

----------


## Nautikos II

Και απο την αφιξη του σημερα 17/4/2008

----------


## cmitsos

Δυστυχως....χτες άκουσα μία φήμη την οποία την άκουγα καιρό...αλλα δε θέλω να την πιστέψω... :cry: Μου είπαν ότι την περίοδο του φθινοπώρου το Χίος θα βγεί απο τη γραμμή....:cry::cry::cry: οι πηγές θεωρούνται έγκυρες...αλλά ΄΄εω και ΠΑΛΙ αλλά εγώ το θεωρώ σενάριο...μετα και τις χτεσινές αποφάσεις και τη νέα σύνθεση του διοικητικού Συμβουλίου...τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει γραμμή...

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν στο είπα δεν με πίστεψες  :Smile:

----------


## Markos

Και σε ποια γραμμη να παει δηλαδη?

----------


## cmitsos

> Όταν στο είπα δεν με πίστεψες


δεν είναι οτι δε σε πίστεψα φίλε μου...δεν ήθελα να σε πιστεψω....:cry:

----------


## mandiam

H HSW παραταει τελειως τη γραμμη ΧΙΟΥ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ??πολυ περιεγες οι εξελιξεις παντως

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καθόλου μα καθόλου περίεργες φίλε μου.  :Wink: 
Λίγο προσεκτικά αν έχεις παρακολουθήσει το υπό διαμόρφωση τοπίο στην Ακτοπλοία, δεν θα πρέπει να παραξενεύεσαι. 

Το μόνο που (προσωπικά) θα με παραξένευε τώρα πια, με όσα έχουμε δει τον τελευταίο καιρό, θα ήταν το να παράταγε η ...ΑΝΕΚ τις γραμμές Πειραιά - Κρήτη !!!  :Surprised: 

Τίποτα -μα εντελώς τίποτα- άλλο.  :Wink:

----------


## mandiam

Συμφωνω οτι το τοπιο στην ακτοπλοια ειναι''θολο'',αλλα με παραξενευει πως ενα στολιδι οπως το ΧΙΟΣ που απο οτι βλεπουμε γεμιζει ικανοποιιτικα καθημερινα,δε γινεται ξαφνικα να μαθαινουμε οτι αποσυρεται το φθινοπωρο.Ας περιμενουμε ολοι φιλοι μου γιατι κ για το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ετσι ελεγαν αρχικα οτι θα αποσυρθει απο τη ΣΑΜΟ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ αλλα μιας που ειμαι κ Σαμιωτης μαθαινω πως μονο για την ετησια του θα αποχαιρετα τη Σαμο κ την Ικαρια

----------


## koukou

Η αγορά είναι ανοιχτή,και όλα είναι πιθανα!
Το θέμα είναι οτι η HSW ειναι ευάλωτη σε κάποιες γραμμές και θέλει να είναι εντός του ανταγωνισμού!αραγε που θα πάει ο βαπόραρος?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα καλέ μου φίλε *mandiam,* στη Σάμο και την Ικαρία δεν δραστηριοποιείται η ...ΝΕΛ.  :Wink: 

(Είπαμε, λίγη προσεκτική ανάγνωση, και εύκολα μπορεί να ξεθολώσει το τοπίο !!!)  :Wink:

----------


## marioskef

Καλά ο Βαρδινογιάννης/ Sea Star τι ποσοστό κατέχει πλέον στην ΝΕΛ? Πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο γιατι διαφορετικά δεν εξηγείται κάποια τέτοια κίνηση. Πιο λογικό θα μου φαινόταν ενα joint venture ωστε και να μην υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός και να δουν όλοι να αυξάνονται τα κέρδη τους

----------


## cmitsos

φίλοι μου συμμετέχει με ένα τουλάχιστον 20 % ποσοστό και έδωσε πολυ ρευστό τώρα στον βεντουρη που το χρειαζόνταν με την αύξηση του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου της νελ... Φίλε μου σαμιώτη αλλό η δικιά σας η γραμμή... συνεχίζω να θλίβομαι:cry:...και για το μόνο που θα συμφωνήσω θα είναι αυτο με τον venetsia που λέει για ανεκ κρητη :Razz:

----------


## Paralia

> φίλοι μου συμμετέχει με ένα τουλάχιστον 20 % ποσοστό και έδωσε πολυ ρευστό τώρα στον βεντουρη


 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
Από πού προκύπτει αυτό??? το ποσοστό του είναι μικρότερο του 5% για αυτό άλλωστε δε χρειάζεται να το κοινοποιήσει… μη γράφουμε ότι θέλουμε!

----------


## marioskef

Ναι δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο μεγάλο. Ίσως να ήταν το 20% της αύξησης αλλά στο σύνολο πρέπει να είναι πολύ μικρότερο.
Για ένα τόσο μικρό ποσοστό λοιπόν σκέφτεται να βγει απο τη Χιο Μυτιληνη? Δεν μπορώ να το κατανοήσω. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι να πάνε σε ένα αμοιβαία προσοδοφόρο μονοπώλειο...

----------


## cmitsos

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=4456

διαβασε και θα καταλάβεις...

----------


## cmitsos

συγγνώμη έκανα λάθος...νόμιζα ότι είναι τόσο το ποσοστό...αλλα και πάλι. Αυτό που λένε και τα παιδιά. σκεφτείται? συμφέρει περισσότερο να παίρνει τα κέρδη απο το ποσοστό του στην νελ και παράλληλα τα κέρδη σε μία ανταγωνιστική γραμμή με άλλους προορισμούς Ή η τωρινή κατάσταση?? νομίζω ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ το πρώτο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Για ένα τόσο μικρό ποσοστό λοιπόν σκέφτεται *να βγει* απο τη Χιο Μυτιληνη? ...


Έ όχι και να βγεί. Αυτό θα ήταν εντελώς παράλογο. Δεν νομίζω να είπε κανείς κάτι τέτοιο.

Αλλά το να ...αντικατασταθεί από κάποιο άλλο πλοίο περισσότερων ...Μαίων  :Razz: , βάσει συμμαχιών και απώτερων οφελών, δεν το βρίσκω διόλου μα διόλου παράλογο, από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που το Ν. Χίος θα μπορούσε να μπει σε κάποια πιό ...φιλετική και μάχιμη γραμμή !!!  :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

άλλο ένα ταξίδι μαζί με το χίος χτες το βράδυ!! όλα καλά, μια χαρά το ταξίδι και στις ώρες του κατι παραπάνω απο συνεπές. Θα είναι κρίμα να φύγει αυτο το παλάτι απο τη γραμμή μας... :Confused:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Pithanotita na to doume stis Kyklades 
(SYRO-TINO-MYKONO/PARO-NAXO)
me diplo dromologio kai antikatastasi tou apo to *PREVELIS* ?

----------


## parianos

Το ελπιζω, το ελπιζω να ερθει στην Παροναξια και θα χαρω παρα πολυ......

----------


## STRATHGOS

> άλλο ένα ταξίδι μαζί με το χίος χτες το βράδυ!! όλα καλά, μια χαρά το ταξίδι και στις ώρες του κατι παραπάνω απο συνεπές. Θα είναι κρίμα να φύγει αυτο το παλάτι απο τη γραμμή μας...


μαλον συνταξιδευαμε μαζι!!! :Wink:  αλλα οχι και συνεπες στην ωρα του. απο μυτιληνη εφυγε στης 22.15 και στον πειραια εφτασε ατις στης 6.50 την ωρα που ερχεταν και το μυτιληνη!!! δεν βλεπω που θενα συνεπεια σε καμια απο της 2 εταιριες!!! μου θμηζει τα καλα που μας εκανε και το κεντερη!!! 6 λεγανε 6 μιση εκανε!!! και βαλε!!!

----------


## Paralia

Σε ένα ταξίδι 18 ωρών, τα 20 λεπτά καθυστέρηση θεωρούνται ασυνέπεια;

----------


## 2nd mate

ε οχι και 18 ωρων ταξιδι το Πειραια-Χιο-Μυτιληνη,το Νησος Χιος το βγαζει σε 9 ωρες και τις Νελ σε 12,5-13. Ωστοσο συμφωνο οτι τα 20 λεπτα καθυστερηση δεν ειναι τιποτα ποσο μαλιστα οταν τα βαπορια περναν απο χιο η οποια ειναι ενα πολυ απροβλεπτο λιμανι.

----------


## Paralia

Μόνος σου το είπες, το ταξίδι Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Πειραιάς είναι ακριβώς 18 ώρες και τα 20 λεπτά καθυστέρηση (κατά τη δική μου τουλάχιστον γνώμη) δεν μπορούν να χαρακτηρισθούν ως ασυνέπεια.

----------


## Apostolos

Ασε που παίζει και να το καθυστέρησε η κίνηση του πρωινού Πειραιά. Ας μήν συζητάμε για ασυνέπεια στα πλοία της HSW γιατι θα μας κοροηδέυουν...

----------


## STRATHGOS

DEN ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ.. ΑΛΑ ΟΤΑν μου λες οτι στης 6 αντε 6 και 10 θα ειναι πειραια και στης 7.30 ΕΧΩ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΤΙ ΝΑΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ???ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΗς 6.50 ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ!!

----------


## Apostolos

Στρατη με βαπόρι πας και όχι με τρένο! Με ΝΕΛ δεν ξέρεις τι ωρα θα φτάσεις... Όχι πως εμένα με νοιάζει...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Στρατη με βαπόρι πας και όχι με τρένο! Με ΝΕΛ δεν ξέρεις τι ωρα θα φτάσεις... Όχι πως εμένα με νοιάζει...


KALA GIA NEL ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΑΖΩ!!! ΧΙ ΧΙ.. :Smile:  ΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΣ 2 ΤΑ ΕΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!

----------


## Paralia

> DEN ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ.. ΑΛΑ ΟΤΑν μου λες οτι στης 6 αντε 6 και 10 θα ειναι πειραια και στης 7.30 ΕΧΩ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΤΙ ΝΑΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ???ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΗς 6.50 ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ!!


Η ώρα προγραμματισμένη ώρα άφιξης δεν είναι ούτε 6:00 ούτε 6:10 αλλά 6:30. Συνεπώς όπως γράψαμε και πιο πάνω, η καθυστέρηση είναι 20 λεπτών.

----------


## cmitsos

> μαλον συνταξιδευαμε μαζι!!! αλλα οχι και συνεπες στην ωρα του. απο μυτιληνη εφυγε στης 22.15 και στον πειραια εφτασε ατις στης 6.50 την ωρα που ερχεταν και το μυτιληνη!!! δεν βλεπω που θενα συνεπεια σε καμια απο της 2 εταιριες!!! μου θμηζει τα καλα που μας εκανε και το κεντερη!!! 6 λεγανε 6 μιση εκανε!!! και βαλε!!!



Κοίτα φίλε μου στρατή άλλη φορά να γνωριστούμε κίολας!!  :Razz:  χιο έφυγε γύρω στη 1 και... ενώ ήταν προγραμματισμένο να φύγει στις 12.30 οπότε για μένα δεν υπήρξε καμμία καθυστέρηση και θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά πως ήμουν στο λεωφορείο του ΟΛΠ και το μυτιλήνη δεν είχε κατεβάσει ακόμα την μπουκαπόρτα του.....ΜΗ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ  :Mad:

----------


## Kalloni

Γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι Μητσος και Στρατηγος ειναι το ιδιο προσωπο και μας κανει πλακιτσα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι Μητσος και Στρατηγος ειναι το ιδιο προσωπο και μας κανει πλακιτσα


φιλε kalloni ,δεν ξερω απο που εβγαλες το συμπερασμα σου αλλα επειδη γνωριζω και τα 2 ατομα ,δυστυχως κανεις ενα μικρο λαθακι......... :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι Μητσος και Στρατηγος ειναι το ιδιο προσωπο και μας κανει πλακιτσα


ΚΑΤΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΗΤΣΟΣ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!

----------


## cmitsos

εγώ ρε στρατηγέ.! Φίλε μου καλλονή όχι δεν έχουμε καμμία σχέση!! ας γυρίσουμε στο προηγούμενο πόστ μου όμως...είδες τι έγραψα για το μυτιλήνη?

----------


## 2nd mate

> Pithanotita na to doume stis Kyklades 
> (SYRO-TINO-MYKONO/PARO-NAXO)
> me diplo dromologio kai antikatastasi tou apo to *PREVELIS* ?


παντως αν ισχυσει κατι τετοιο σημαινει οτι δεν θα υπαρχει καθημερινο δρομολογιο για Χιο-Μυτιληνη, σωστα?

----------


## cmitsos

δυστυχώς όχι φίλε μου! Χτες επέστρεψα χίο με το καράβι...κούνησε λίγο...αλλα επειδή την έπεσα δεν έχω και πολλά να σας πώ εκτος απο την ευγένεια του πληρώματος!! έχω και φώτος θα τις ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή!

----------


## cmitsos

> δυστυχώς όχι φίλε μου! Χτες επέστρεψα χίο με το καράβι...κούνησε λίγο...αλλα επειδή την έπεσα δεν έχω και πολλά να σας πώ εκτος απο την ευγένεια του πληρώματος!! έχω και φώτος θα τις ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή!


ξέχασα να πώ ότι μάλλον μετά την τελευταία αύξηση και μετά απο μια σειρά συνεχόμενων αυξήσεων ίσως ήταν το τελευταίο μου ταξίδι με το χίος... :Sad:

----------


## Paralia

Για να το λες αυτό, προφανώς δεν έχεις δει τις τιμές της ΝΕΛ για το καλοκαίρι….

----------


## MYTILENE

Έχει δίκιο ο φίλος paralia  Μήτσο.Κάτσε εκεί γιατί οι άλλοι (ΝΕΛ) νομίζουν οτι μας κυκλοφορούν με κρουαζιερόπλοια και βάζουν 70ευρω τη 4κλινη. :Confused:  :Confused: !!!Αλλά μη ξεχνάμε οτι για οοοοοοοοολά φταίει το πετρέλαιο :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## cmitsos

> Έχει δίκιο ο φίλος paralia  Μήτσο.Κάτσε εκεί γιατί οι άλλοι (ΝΕΛ) νομίζουν οτι μας κυκλοφορούν με κρουαζιερόπλοια και βάζουν 70ευρω τη 4κλινη.!!!Αλλά μη ξεχνάμε οτι για οοοοοοοοολά φταίει το πετρέλαιο


ναι ρε φίλε έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο....είναι αστείο αυτο π συμβαίνει όμως...

----------


## jumpman

Το Νήσος Χίος τώρα βρίσκεται κοντά στο στενό Τήνου Μυκόνου.Γιατί πάει από εκεί;Έχει αλλάξει τα δρομολόγιά του τώρα τελευταία, γιατί μου φαίνεται πως καθυστερεί αρκετά τις τελευταίες μέρες.

----------


## Paralia

Η απάντηση σου βρίσκεται εδώ!

----------


## NAXOS

Moνο να μη  του γινη συνηθεια  και πηγαινει συνεχεια απο  κει :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

:Razz: 


> Moνο να μη του γινη συνηθεια και πηγαινει συνεχεια απο κει


O ποιητής εμίλησε.... για να δούμε για να δούμε... :Razz:

----------


## gvaggelas

Αναχώρηση σήμερα με 10 λεπτά καθυστέρηση από την Χίο. Φόρτωσε 15 αυτοκίνητα, 8 φορτηγά και 7 δίκυκλα. 

Σε ότι αφορά την περίπτωση αποχώρησης του πλοίου δυστυχώς θλίβομαι μόνο που το διαβάζω. Εντάξει.... Υπάρχει το νέο τοπίο στην ακτοπλοΐα, αλλά δεν μπορεί μία γραμμή με την κίνηση της Χίου-Μυτιλήνης να μένει με πλοία μαθουσάλες. Καλή η καραβολατρική άποψη του ζητήματος αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να βλέπουμε και το ζήτημα της εξυπηρέτησης των επιβατών. Θα διαφωνίσω με την άποψη ότι μπορούν οι δύο εταιρείες να φτιάξουν μία συμμαχία και να κανονίζουν από κοινού τις τιμές. Μεγάλος χαμένος θα είναι ο επιβάτης. Αν επαληθευτούν αυτές οι φήμες περί αποχώρησης του πλοίου τότε θα είναι φανερό ότι υπάρχει συμφωνία κάτω από το τραπέζι, επιτρέψτε μου να πω, εις βάρος των επιβατών. Γιατί αν μπει το Πρέβελης στην γραμμή τότε ξαναγυρίζουμε στην πρότερη κατάσταση και αυτό δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ανάπτυξη και βελτίωση των συνθηκών ακτοπλοΐκής σύνδεσης.

----------


## stelios

paizei i pliroforia polu entona apo evdomada to dromologio tou nisos chios na  allaksei k na ginei pireas-syros-tinos-mukonos-chios..
makari na min isxusei!

----------


## gvaggelas

Όντως την ίδια πληροφορία διάβασα και σε τοπική διαδικτυακή εφημερίδα. Πολύ έντονα ακούγεται το σενάριο!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Η αλήθεια είναι πως ακούγεται το σενάριο να μπεί το πρέβελης με τα σινιάλα της hellenic,αν γίνει θα έχουμε ένα τρομερό πισογύρισμα που θα είναι πολύ άσχημο και για τα δύο νήσια

----------


## Speedkiller

Αν και κολλημένος με το θεόφιλο δε θέλω να φύγει το Νήσος Χιος απ τη γραμμή!!!Ενα καινούριο βαπόρι είναι πάντα καλό για όλους!Δεν πρέπει να το βγάλουν!!!Τα χάλια της Νελ κάποιος πρέπει να τα συμαζέψει...Και αφού από μόνη της δε μπορεί ας Βοηθήσει η Hellenic με το νήσος Χίος στη γραμμή!!!Κ όσον αφορα αυτά που είχε γραψει ο gvaggelas (αν κάνω λάθος ζητώ συγγνώμη) αν οι δυο εταιρείες συνεργάζονται γενικώς,είτε με το νήσος Χίος  στη γραμμή είτε χωρίς κερδίσμένες θα βγουν αυτές και όχι ο επιβάτης...Είτε με συμμαχία είτε με αποχώρηση του νήσος Χίος οι επιβάτες είναι αυτοί που θα ζημιωθούν!!!

----------


## gvaggelas

> Μεγάλος χαμένος θα είναι ο επιβάτης.


Φίλε Speedkiller συμφωνώ με την άποψή σου. Όπως βλέπεις άλλωστε το ίδιο είχα τονίσει και στο προηγούμενό μου post.

----------


## MYTILENE

Παίζει πάντως το ενδεχόμενο να μην αλλάξει τίποτα και να συνεχίσει κανονικά.Ακούγεται βέβαια έντονα πλέον και εδώ στη *Μυτιλήνη* ότι θα φύγει και οι αντιδράσεις είναι έντονες.Μακάρι να μείνει.
*ΣΗΜ*:Δε ξέρω αν πρέπει να χαίρονται :Razz:  ή να λυπούνται :Sad:  οι φίλοι Χιώτες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!

----------


## gvaggelas

Να χαίρονται ότι δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα ή να χαίρονται που θα φύγει??? Για το πρώτο ξέρω ότι *ΠΡΕΠΕΙ* να χαίρονται. Για το δεύτερο σενάριο μάλλον θα πρέπει να λυπούνται. Δεβν νομίζω ότι θα βρεθεί Χιώτης που θα σου πει ότι δεν θέλει το πλοίο στην γραμμή. Βέβαια δεν είμαι εκφραστής της Χιακής κοινωνίας, οπότε μπορεί να ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω....

----------


## cmitsos

σόρυ παιδιά λείπω αυτό το διάστημα λόγω πολλών ταξιδιών και έρευνας με το πανεπιστήμιο! Λοιπόν έχω να σας πώ πως φύγαμε την πέμπτη το βράδυ απο χίο μια παρα εικοσι και φτασαμε πειραια 6.20 και δέσαμε καθυστερημένα συμφωνα με τα καλοκαιρινα κολπα του ΥΕΝ περι μειωμενης ταχυτητας...:?
 Τωρα αν γινει αυτο το δρομολογιο που λέτε θα φτάνουμε του χρόνου στη χίο! Και αμα έρθει το πρέβελη ε ρε γέλιο που έχει να πέσει...Το ότι το σκέφτονται είναι σίγουρο πάντως! μου λείψατε όλοι απο εδω!

----------


## Leo

cmitsos να είσαι καλά κι εμάς μας έλειψες.... αλλά έχουμε υπομονή και σε περιμένουμε. Μια διευκρίνιση, η μειωμένη ταχύτητα του κανονισμού λιμένα Πειραιά είναι όλο τον χρόνο, για όλα τα πλοία που υποχρεούνται να ταξιδεύουν με 15 κόμβους το τελευταίο κομάτι του ταξιδιού τους, απο το τέλος του VTS μέχρι την κίτρινη ή την μπούκα. Φυσικά Νταλιάνα/Μιλένα με 14,5 κόμβους δεν υπόκεινται στον κανονισμό ... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> σόρυ παιδιά λείπω αυτό το διάστημα λόγω πολλών ταξιδιών και έρευνας με το πανεπιστήμιο! μου λείψατε όλοι απο εδω!


Να είσαι καλά και σε περιμένουμε να επιστρέψεις μετο καλό ξανά στην θαλλασινή παρέα μας.

----------


## cmitsos

γυρίσαμε χίο χτες με τη καραβάρα μας...να αναφέρω πια πως αν προσπαθήσεις να πας να κάνεις κάποια βόλτα στην πρώτη θέση σου ζητάνε το εισιτήριο! ακόμα να βελτιώσουν λίγο το φαγητό στο εστιατόριο  :Smile:  

μια ερώτηση γιατι το χίος παει εξωτερικά απο τις οινούσες με κατεύθυνση προς τη μυτιλήνη ενω τα καράβια της νελ απο το εσωτερικό των νησιών?

----------


## scoufgian

να δουμε και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ,σε μια μακρινη ληψη,στα διεθνη υδατα ,μεταξυ Χιου και Λεσβου ,λιγο πριν περασει απο τις Οινουσσες
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7869

----------


## gasim

Εμένα μου δίνουν την εντύπωση τα δύο Νήσος ότι η καμινάδα τους είναι αρκετά μεγάλη σε σχέση με το μέγεθος του πλοίου.  
Ειδικά αν τα παρατηρούμε από μακρυά.
Είμαι ο μόνος σε αυτό;

----------


## Leo

Είναι σωστή η παρατήρηση σου φίλε gasim, αυτό όμως στα δικά μου μάτια είναι ωραίο και δίνει στύλ  στο πλοίο.

----------


## gasim

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου σε ό,τι αφορά στο αισθητικό.  Από αεροδυναμικής απόψεως όμως;

----------


## gvaggelas

Υπάρχει κάποια εξέλιξη στο θέμα της δρομολόγησης του πλοίου στην γραμμή Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο Χίο? Ξέρει κάποιος κατά πόσο θα αυξηθεί ο χρόνος ταξιδιού μέχρι την Χίο?

----------


## marsant

Αν τελικα πηγαινει Χιο μεσω συροτηνομυκονιας(που κατα 90&#37; ναι) θα κανει επιπλεον κανα 2ωρο σιγουρα..

----------


## gvaggelas

Κρίμα, είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο δηλαδή. Πάντως και σήμερα το πλοίο είχε απίστευτη κίνηση. Ήρθε από Πειραιά στις 18.50 και αναχώρησε στις 19.40. Αξιοσημείωτο το ότι φόρτωσε τουλάχιστον 20 νταλίκες και φορτηγά με προορισμό την Μυτιλήνη. Εντάξει, πιθανόν να υπάρχει μυστική συμφωνία ΝΕΛ - HSW ή να θέλει η HSW να χτυπήσει την Blue Star στις Κυκλάδες, αλλά με καθαρά επιχειρηματικά κριτήρια η αλλαγή των δρομολογίων του πλοίου είναι καθαρή αυτοκτονία. Φεύγει από μία γραμμή στην οποία μέσα σε ένα χρόνο απέσπασε το 50% της κίνησης. Οι πληρότητες είναι ικανοποιητικές τις περισσότερες ημέρες της εβδομάδας. Η HSW θα ζητήσει κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον να ξαναεμπιστεφτούμε κάποιο πλοίο της? Οι αντιδράσεις εδώ στην Χίο είναι ήδη έντονες στην προοπτική αλλαγής των δρομολογίων.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Κρίμα, είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο δηλαδή. Πάντως και σήμερα το πλοίο είχε απίστευτη κίνηση. Ήρθε από Πειραιά στις 18.50 και αναχώρησε στις 19.40. Αξιοσημείωτο το ότι φόρτωσε τουλάχιστον 20 νταλίκες και φορτηγά με προορισμό την Μυτιλήνη. Εντάξει, πιθανόν να υπάρχει μυστική συμφωνία ΝΕΛ - HSW ή να θέλει η HSW να χτυπήσει την Blue Star στις Κυκλάδες, αλλά με καθαρά επιχειρηματικά κριτήρια η αλλαγή των δρομολογίων του πλοίου είναι καθαρή αυτοκτονία. Φεύγει από μία γραμμή στην οποία μέσα σε ένα χρόνο απέσπασε το 50% της κίνησης. Οι πληρότητες είναι ικανοποιητικές τις περισσότερες ημέρες της εβδομάδας. Η HSW θα ζητήσει κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον να ξαναεμπιστεφτούμε κάποιο πλοίο της? Οι αντιδράσεις εδώ στην Χίο είναι ήδη έντονες στην προοπτική αλλαγής των δρομολογίων.


Φίλε gvaggelas να ξέρεις ότι το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ όταν έρχεται από Πειραία ξεφορτώνει στη Χίο τα Χιώτικα και φορτώνει τα Χίωτικα που πάνε Πειραιά,τα βολτάρει μέχρι τη Μυτιλήνη έτσι 'ωστε στην επιστροφή να μην καθυστερεί αλλά και να μην κατεβάζει στις 12+ τους οδηγούς :Wink: !
2.Από αυτά που ακούω ΑΝ φύγει θα φύγει τέλη Σεπτέβρη αρχές Νοέμβρη.

----------


## gvaggelas

> Φίλε gvaggelas να ξέρεις ότι το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ όταν έρχεται από Πειραία ξεφορτώνει στη Χίο τα Χιώτικα και φορτώνει τα Χίωτικα που πάνε Πειραιά,τα βολτάρει μέχρι τη Μυτιλήνη έτσι 'ωστε στην επιστροφή να μην καθυστερεί αλλά και να μην κατεβάζει στις 12+ τους οδηγούς!
> 2.Από αυτά που ακούω ΑΝ φύγει θα φύγει τέλη Σεπτέβρη αρχές Νοέμβρη.


Φίλε Μυτιλήνη καλήσπέρα. Ειλικρινά αυτό που μου είπες δεν το ήξερα και ομολογώ ότι δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει. Όσο για το δεύτερο έύχομαι να έχεις δίκιο. Τουλάχιστον ας βγάλει την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο για να μην κρεμάσει και τον τουρισμό.

----------


## KABODETHS

καθότι οδηγός μετά τις 12 σημαίνει τουλάχιστον 30 Ευρώ για τον μεταφορέα..

----------


## cmitsos

> Φίλε gvaggelas να ξέρεις ότι το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ όταν έρχεται από Πειραία ξεφορτώνει στη Χίο τα Χιώτικα και φορτώνει τα Χίωτικα που πάνε Πειραιά,τα βολτάρει μέχρι τη Μυτιλήνη έτσι 'ωστε στην επιστροφή να μην καθυστερεί αλλά και να μην κατεβάζει στις 12+ τους οδηγούς!
> 2.Από αυτά που ακούω ΑΝ φύγει θα φύγει τέλη Σεπτέβρη αρχές Νοέμβρη.


καποιες πληροφοριες εδω χιο μου είπαν οτι το σκέφτονται στην hsw για να μην φύγει απο τη γραμμή...

----------


## Leo

> Φίλε gvaggelas ................................
> 2.Από αυτά που ακούω ΑΝ φύγει θα φύγει τέλη Σεπτέβρη αρχές Νοέμβρη.


Αυτό, πονηρά σκεπτόμενος, μπορώ να το συνδέσω με την άφιξη του Blue Star 1 το Σεπτέμβριο? Να δούμε που θα το βάλουνε και μετά να ενεργήσουμε? Λένε δηλαδή οι HSW (ANEK), ας κάνουμε μια κρούση να δούμε τι ψάρια πίανουμε τώρα, ώστε να είμαστε έτοιμοι τότε? 

Κατα την δική γνώμη βέβαια το δρομολόγιο Σύρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο, Χίο είναι ανεγκέφαλο. Αυτό με μαθηματική ακρίβεια πάει για "φούντο". Δεν θα πίασει το τελευταίο κομάτι "Χίος". Πάνω που συνήθισαν οι Χιώτες να πηγαίνουν γρήγορα στο νησί θα τους πάει τελευταίους? Δεν έχει λογική δηλαδή. Η μόνη λογική που έχει είναι: πάμε έτσι στην αρχή και στο επόμενο ΣΑΣ ζητάμε να κόψουμε την Χίο γιατί δεν έχει κόσμο (και φυσικά δεν θα έχει), ώστε να μας μείνει το γνωστό καλό φιλετάκι της Συροτηνομυκονίας... μετα. 
Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τις εξελήξεις.

----------


## Νaval22

Εγώ δεν ανυσηχώ αν φύγει η hellenic κάποιος άλλος θα βρεθεί να φέρει ένα αξιόλογο καράβι η γραμμή είναι χρυσάφι και ας λενε κάποιοι το αντίθετο και αφού με τη ΝΕΛ το έχουμε πάρει απόφαση ότι δεν θα δούμε τπτ καινούργιο και αξιόλογο γιατί να μην πάει η blue star ας πούμε

----------


## Leo

> Εγώ δεν ανυσηχώ αν φύγει η hellenic κάποιος άλλος θα βρεθεί να φέρει ένα αξιόλογο καράβι η γραμμή είναι χρυσάφι και ας λενε κάποιοι το αντίθετο και αφού με τη ΝΕΛ το έχουμε πάρει απόφαση ότι δεν θα δούμε τπτ καινούργιο και αξιόλογο γιατί να μην πάει η blue star ας πούμε


Θα θέλατε πολύ ένα Blue φίλε μου Στέφανε αλλά έχετε ένα καλό καράβι... που πιθανολογείται ότι φεέυγει, το Νήσος Χίος δεν φτάνει? Μόνο δύο τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν όταν ένα πλοίο φεύγει από μια γραμμή:

1. Το πλοίο δεν απολαμβάνει εκτίμησης και άρα δέν έχει κόσμο και οχήματα. Δηλαδή δε βγαίνει... (εξ άλλου λές ότι δεν ανησυχείτε που φεύγει κάποιο άλλο αξιόλογο θα έρθει. Το τεφαρίκι έχετε, το νεότερο ποστάλι της ακτοπλοϊας και το αφήνετε να σας το πάρουν? Αξιόλογα καράβια δεν ακούστηκαν της κλάσης του Νήσος Χίος. Ακούτηκαν για την γραμμή χρυσάφι ο Πρέβελης ή/και η Ανθή Μαρίνα.

2. Έχουν πέσει σχετικές κόντρες, αλισβερίσια, συνομοταξίες,  μαχαιρώματα και συμμαχίες ένθεν και ένθεν μεταξύ των κινούντων τα νήματα στην ακτοπλοϊα. Οι τελευταίες εξελήξεις δείχνουν κάτι... βγάζουν μάτι :roll::roll:. Ο νοοών νοείτο!!! Ποιός νοιάστηκε για τον τουρίστα, τον επιβάτη, τον τόπο και την πατρίδα.... 

αρκετά μέχρι εδώ.... δεν έχει και νόημα για περισσότερα άλλωστε.

----------


## Paralia

> Η μόνη λογική που έχει είναι: πάμε έτσι στην αρχή και στο επόμενο ΣΑΣ ζητάμε να κόψουμε την Χίο γιατί δεν έχει κόσμο (και φυσικά δεν θα έχει), ώστε να μας μείνει το γνωστό καλό φιλετάκι της Συροτηνομυκονίας... μετα.


 
Η δρομολόγηση ενός πλοίου είναι πλέον ελεύθερη. Δεν υπάρχουν γραμμές κορμοί, ούτε υποχρεωτικές προσεγγίσεις. Αρκεί οι ώρες αναχώρησης, να μην πέφτουν ακριβώς πάνω σε κάποιο άλλο πλοίο που είναι ήδη στη γραμμή. Όποιος λοιπόν θέλει να δρομολογήσει ένα πλοίο, δεν χρειάζεται παρά να δηλώσει το δρομολόγιο που ακριβώς θέλει. Συνεπώς δεν έχει λογική αυτό που αναφέρεις σχετικά με τη Χίο, αν δεν τη ήθελαν απλά δεν θα τη δήλωναν.

Η έγκριση της τροποποίησης των δρομολογίων που απαιτείται τώρα  είναι απαραίτητη γιατί για την περίοδο αυτή η HSW είχε ήδη εγκεκριμένα δρομολόγια. Από τη νέα δρομολογιακή περίοδο όμως, μπορεί να δρομολογήσει το πλοίο όπου θέλει.

----------


## Leo

> Η δρομολόγηση ενός πλοίου είναι πλέον ελεύθερη. .....................


Αυτό δεν το ήξερα, δεν το διάβασα πουθενά... Αντίθετα κατά καιρούς διαβάζουμε οτι ο κρατικός παρεμβατισμός δεν αφήνει τον υγιή ανατγωνισμό να δουλέψει... άρα λοιπόν που είναι η αλήθεια?

----------


## Paralia

Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχουν γίνει βήματα προς την απελευθέρωση του κλάδου από τον κρατικό παρεμβατισμό (παράδειγμα: τιμές και δρομολόγια καθορίζονται ελεύθερα) αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλα θέματα στα οποία ακόμα παρεμβαίνει το κράτος (παράδειγμα: διάρκεια δρομολόγησης/επάνδρωσης πλοίων, συνθέσεις πληρωμάτων κλπ).

----------


## cmitsos

> Θα θέλατε πολύ ένα Blue φίλε μου Στέφανε αλλά έχετε ένα καλό καράβι... που πιθανολογείται ότι φεέυγει, το Νήσος Χίος δεν φτάνει? Μόνο δύο τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν όταν ένα πλοίο φεύγει από μια γραμμή:
> 
> 1. Το πλοίο δεν απολαμβάνει εκτίμησης και άρα δέν έχει κόσμο και οχήματα. Δηλαδή δε βγαίνει... (εξ άλλου λές ότι δεν ανησυχείτε που φεύγει κάποιο άλλο αξιόλογο θα έρθει. Το τεφαρίκι έχετε, το νεότερο ποστάλι της ακτοπλοϊας και το αφήνετε να σας το πάρουν? Αξιόλογα καράβια δεν ακούστηκαν της κλάσης του Νήσος Χίος. Ακούτηκαν για την γραμμή χρυσάφι ο Πρέβελης ή/και η Ανθή Μαρίνα.
> 
> 2. Έχουν πέσει σχετικές κόντρες, αλισβερίσια, συνομοταξίες,  μαχαιρώματα και συμμαχίες ένθεν και ένθεν μεταξύ των κινούντων τα νήματα στην ακτοπλοϊα. Οι τελευταίες εξελήξεις δείχνουν κάτι... βγάζουν μάτι :roll::roll:. Ο νοοών νοείτο!!! Ποιός νοιάστηκε για τον τουρίστα, τον επιβάτη, τον τόπο και την πατρίδα.... 
> 
> αρκετά μέχρι εδώ.... δεν έχει και νόημα για περισσότερα άλλωστε.


ΠΟΣΟ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ Ο ΛΕΟ!!!! πάντως το λιμάνι είναι έτοιμο για το blue star αν θέλει να έρθει

----------


## MYTILENE

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ σε ένα από τα τελευταία του μεσημεριανά ταξίδια Κυριακής,από Μυτιλήνη.σάρωση0002.jpg

----------


## Markos

Το εβγαλε και το Marinews.

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5005

----------


## El Greco

apo to arthro ego katalaveno oti oli ayti sizitisi ginete gia na mporesi na anevasi tis times tou dromologiou i nea Hellenic SeaStarways.

Marinews: Όμως στελέχη της HSW υποστηρίζουν ότι εάν δεν τροποποιηθεί τα δρομολόγιο θα αναγκαστεί η εταιρεία να αυξήσει την τιμή του εισιτηρίου λόγο μεγάλου κόστους.

----------


## cmitsos

τι να πώ το καράβι ικανοποιητική κίνηση έχει....ας πάει κυκλάδες...να ηρεμήσουν οι κύριοι...απλά να ξέρει ο κόσμος οτι κανένας δε τους νοιάζεται ...δυστυχως...

----------


## Paralia

> apo to arthro ego katalaveno oti oli ayti sizitisi ginete gia na mporesi na anevasi tis times tou dromologiou i nea Hellenic SeaStarways.


 
Οι τιμές των ναύλων έχουν απελευθερωθεί και η κάθε εταιρεία μπορεί να εφαρμόσει οποιαδήποτε αύξηση κρίνει ως απαραίτητη χωρίς να χρειάζεται τεχνάσματα και δικαιολογίες.

----------


## El Greco

nai ala den mpori na diplasiasi tis times xoris na ksesikothi o kosmos.......

ego pistevo oti ayti i kinisi ginete mono gia na min fai trello kraksimo apo tous epivates.

----------


## Paralia

Η ΝΕΛ έκανε αυξήσεις πάνω από 30%, το ίδιο και η GA Ferries, είδες να αντιμετώπισαν κάποιο πρόβλημα; 

Όταν εταιρείες με πλοία 30 ετών κάνουν τέτοιες αυξήσεις, λες να χρειάζεται άλλοθι το νεότερο πλοίο της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας για τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων του;

----------


## cmitsos

αν γίνει το δρομολόγιο αυτό τον κόσμο απο τη χίο τον έχασε πάντως...μίλαγα με κόσμο χτες για το συγκεκριμένο...8 ώρες για χίο με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς...δε παίζει...μας στέλνει στα καράβια της νελ. ¶ρα είναι κατα κάποιο τρόπο ένα σταδιο  πριν την ολοκληρωτική φυγή του πλοίου απο το νησί....

----------


## Speedkiller

Σ'αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο φίλε cmitsos αφού το Μυτιλήνη κάνει περίπου 9...Δεν είναι κ μεγάλη διαφορά!Κ αν υπάρχει σεβαστή διαφορά στο εισητήριο (που πιστεύω πως θα υπάρχει) είναι γεγονός πως πολλοί θα διαλέξουν ΝΕΛ...Και δεν το λέω υπέρ της...

----------


## geogre222

vriskomai entos tou nissos chios kai os sinithos ploio kai eksipiretisi prosopikou einai stin entelia.iposxomai na trabikso kai kamia photo en plo kai na tin stilo se ligo mias kai exei kalo kairo simera gia taksidaki..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτα μου αρεσουν. Σε λιγο καιρο θα εχουμε και Live ανταποκρισεις και βιντεο. GEORGE222 Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## geogre222

anaxorisi apo pirea 25-6-2008 (h photo exei anebei me ti voitheia tou internet apo to ploio en polo)
A kai me plati to theofilo....... :Wink: 

DSC00261.jpg

----------


## Leo

¶ξιος φίλε geogre222, ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Αυτό θα πεί αμεσώτητα!!!!Απο τη "παραγωγή" στη "κατανάλωση"!!!
Πολύ καλός φίλε!!

----------


## gvaggelas

Αναχώρηση του ΄Ν. Χίος από το λιμάνι της Χίου. 25 λεπτά καθυστέρηση στην αναχώρησή του κυρίως λόγω του αριθμού των επιβατών και οχημάτων που φορτώθηκαν. Περίπου 8 δίκυκλα, 20 αυτοκίνητα και 13 νταλίκες.

----------


## dimitris!

Εχω κλείσει εισιτήρια αρχές Αυγούστου με Ν. Χίος για Χίο.Αν περάσει το αίτημα για άμεση αποδρομολόγηση τι θα συμβεί μετα εισιτήρια αυτά???Και γενικά τι γίνετε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις??

----------


## cmitsos

μπορείς να πάρεις τα τηλέφωνα της εταιρείας να ρωτήσεις...αν θες τη γνώμη μου το καράβι μάλλον θα φύγει τον οκτώβρη...

----------


## kingminos

> μπορείς να πάρεις τα τηλέφωνα της εταιρείας να ρωτήσεις...αν θες τη γνώμη μου το καράβι μάλλον θα φύγει τον οκτώβρη...


Και που θα πάει;

----------


## gvaggelas

Ακόμη δεν έχει αποσαφηνιστεί. Πάντως αν ρίξεις μια ματιά στα προηγούμενα posts θα διαβάσεις για τις φήμες που κυκλοφορούν.

----------


## gvaggelas

¶φιξη πριν από 10 λεπτά. Πολλοί επιβάτες αποβιβάσθηκαν. Το γκαράζ ήταν γεμάτο μέχρι τον καταπέλτη. Την ίδια ώρα στο λιμάνι και το Σαμοθράκη για Μυτιλήνη.

PHOT0037.jpg

PHOT0039.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

Άφιξη από Μυτιλήνη στις 00.50 για τον αγαπημένο μου βάπορα. Φόρτωσε συνολικά 7 δίκυκλα, 10 νταλίκες και 53! ΙΧ. Επίσης πολλοί οι επιβάτες μιας και έφυγαν πολλοί φοιτητές. Επισυνάπτω και ορισμένες εικόνες. Το πλοίο τελικά αναχώρησε στις 01.15 με 45 λεπτά καθυστέρηση. Μάλιστα βιάζονταν τόσο να αναχωρήσουν που δεν κατέβασαν καν την σκάλα των επιβατών, αλλά τους έβαλαν από το γκαράζ. Ταυτόχρονα βέβαια γίνονταν και η φόρτωση των ΙΧ. Δυστυχώς τέτοιες πρακτικές εγκυμονούν κινδύνους.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μάλιστα βιάζονταν τόσο να αναχωρήσουν που δεν κατέβασαν καν την σκάλα των επιβατών, αλλά τους έβαλαν από το γκαράζ. Ταυτόχρονα βέβαια γίνονταν και η φόρτωση των ΙΧ. Δυστυχώς τέτοιες πρακτικές εγκυμονούν κινδύνους.


Γιωργο ,ευστοχη, η παρατηρηση σου!!Συνηθως οι λιμενικοι, κοβουν κ........ σε τετοια λεπτα ζητηματα........Δεν ειναι υπευθυνοι, μονο για τις ωρες αφιξης και αναχωρησης των πλοιων ,αλλα και για την σωστη διακινηση των επιβατων και οχηματων ,απο και προς τα πλοια.

----------


## KABODETHS

μήπως δεν φόρτωναν φορτηγά ή οχήματα  ταυτόχρονα με τα ΙΧ?

----------


## cmitsos

> ¶φιξη από Μυτιλήνη στις 00.50 για τον αγαπημένο μου βάπορα. Φόρτωσε συνολικά 7 δίκυκλα, 10 νταλίκες και 53! ΙΧ. Επίσης πολλοί οι επιβάτες μιας και έφυγαν πολλοί φοιτητές. Επισυνάπτω και ορισμένες εικόνες. Το πλοίο τελικά αναχώρησε στις 01.15 με 45 λεπτά καθυστέρηση. Μάλιστα βιάζονταν τόσο να αναχωρήσουν που δεν κατέβασαν καν την σκάλα των επιβατών, αλλά τους έβαλαν από το γκαράζ. Ταυτόχρονα βέβαια γίνονταν και η φόρτωση των ΙΧ. Δυστυχώς τέτοιες πρακτικές εγκυμονούν κινδύνους.



λοιπόν επέστρεψα αθήνα με το εν λόγω δρομολόγιο και πλοίο...φίλε βάγγο εχει χαλάσει απο μέσα ο καταπέλτης επιβατών γιαυτό μπαίνουμε απο το γκαράζ αν και κανονικά λειτουργεί ο αριστερός καταπέλτης.. Εχω να πω ένα απο τα χειρότερα ταξίδια με το χιος. Φτασαμε πειραια στις 6.40 το πρωι κανονικα και το επιχειρησιακό κέντρο του ΟΛΠ μας άφησε να μπούμε στις 8.00 με αποτέλεσμα να δέσουμε στις 8.11!!! Τη στιγμή που ανακοίνωνε η κοπέλα την είσοδο μας στο λιμάνι μετα απο 1.30 ώρα επεσαν χειροκροτηματα σφυριγματα και γελασε δεν κρατήθηκε η ρεσεψιονιστ! Το θέμα είναι το προσωπικό ήταν εξυπηρετικότατοι αλλα ο ΟΛΠ ΟΧΙ!! επιπλέον ταξιδεύαμε ολοι οιφοιτητες της χίου και της μυτιληνης!!! οποτε καταλαβαίνετε οτι το καράβι ήταν φίσκα...μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία. 
 Είχα πάρει καμπίνα και στο κρεββατι που μου αντιστοιχουσε κοιμόνταν ένας τύπος απο μυτιλήνη και του λεει ο υπάλληλος να δω το εισιτηριο σας και λεει ειναι απαραίτητο να αλλάξω κρεββατι..λες και εγω που ζήτησα χαμηλο κρεββατι είμαι βλακας...τέλοσπαντων τι να πω είμαστε ζουγκλα και το βλεπω καθημερινά αυτό. :Sad:

----------


## 2nd mate

τελικα το ερωτημα αν θα φυγει το πλοιο απο την Μυτιληνη ερχεται να μας το απαντησει η ιδια η εταιρεια....
Απο διαφημιση της HSW σε εφημεριδα παρατηρησα οτι στους προορισμους που διαφημιζει λειπει η Μυτιλήνη....
σάρωση.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Mε την ιδια διαφημιση εχει γεμισει και τους δρομους της Αττικης!

----------


## cmitsos

> λοιπόν επέστρεψα αθήνα με το εν λόγω δρομολόγιο και πλοίο...φίλε βάγγο εχει χαλάσει απο μέσα ο καταπέλτης επιβατών γιαυτό μπαίνουμε απο το γκαράζ αν και κανονικά λειτουργεί ο αριστερός καταπέλτης.. Εχω να πω ένα απο τα χειρότερα ταξίδια με το χιος. Φτασαμε πειραια στις 6.40 το πρωι κανονικα και το επιχειρησιακό κέντρο του ΟΛΠ μας άφησε να μπούμε στις 8.00 με αποτέλεσμα να δέσουμε στις 8.11!!! Τη στιγμή που ανακοίνωνε η κοπέλα την είσοδο μας στο λιμάνι μετα απο 1.30 ώρα επεσαν χειροκροτηματα σφυριγματα και γελασε δεν κρατήθηκε η ρεσεψιονιστ! Το θέμα είναι το προσωπικό ήταν εξυπηρετικότατοι αλλα ο ΟΛΠ ΟΧΙ!! επιπλέον ταξιδεύαμε ολοι οιφοιτητες της χίου και της μυτιληνης!!! οποτε καταλαβαίνετε οτι το καράβι ήταν φίσκα...μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία. 
>  Είχα πάρει καμπίνα και στο κρεββατι που μου αντιστοιχουσε κοιμόνταν ένας τύπος απο μυτιλήνη και του λεει ο υπάλληλος να δω το εισιτηριο σας και λεει ειναι απαραίτητο να αλλάξω κρεββατι..λες και εγω που ζήτησα χαμηλο κρεββατι είμαι βλακας...τέλοσπαντων τι να πω είμαστε ζουγκλα και το βλεπω καθημερινά αυτό.


ακόμα έχω να πω πως το πλήρωμα μπροστά σε όλη αυτή τη ταλαιπωρία ήταν πολυ εξυπηρετικοί. ευτυχώς.

----------


## gvaggelas

Είδα ότι πήγαν να κατεβάσουν τον αριστερό καταπέλτη επιβατών αλλά τελικά δεν το έκαναν. Με την διάταξη της προβλήτας και τον τρόπο είσόδου των οχημάτων στο πλοίο, αν κατέβαζαν τον αριστερό καταπέλτη τότε τα οχήματα θα φορτώνονταν στο πλοίο μόλις τελείωνε η επιβίβαση των επιβατών γεγονός που θα αύξανε την καθυστέρηση.

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο έφθασε στον Πειραιά στις 07.50 και μπήκε στο λιμάνι στις 08.00 ακολουθόντας την Αριάδνη. Το λεφούσι με τις κεραίες, κάμερες και τα μικρόφωνα περίμαναν να πιάσουν τα λαυράκια. Έφυγα να μην συγχιστώ πρωί πρωί.

----------


## cmitsos

μαζί ταξιδεύαμε λεο? :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Όχι φίλε μου, απλά είμουν στο λιμάνι το πρωί, όμως δεν εχω αποδεικτικό.. :Very Happy: . Κάτι δεν πήγε καλά κι έχασα τους κόπους μου σήμερα  :Wink: ... Ο rocianante που είμαστε μαζί θα σε δημοσιεύσει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

> Όχι φίλε μου, απλά είμουν στο λιμάνι το πρωί, όμως δεν εχω αποδεικτικό... Κάτι δεν πήγε καλά κι έχασα τους κόπους μου σήμερα ... Ο rocianante που είμαστε μαζί θα σε δημοσιεύσει


Εφτασεεεε...
Μανουβρα μπροστα μας. Αν και καλυτερα να εκανε κανα ζογγλερικο και να σηκωσει κυμα μπας και πεταγε στη θαλασσα τα Τηλεκορακια που ηταν παραταγμενα να δουν τους ναυαγους...

Νησος Χιος.JPG

----------


## gvaggelas

Τελικά υπάρχει κάποια εξέλιξη για την φημολογούμενη διαφοροποίηση των δρομολογίων του πλοίου? δεν ήταν να παρθεί απόφαση στο ΣΑΣ της Τετάρτης που μας πέρασε?

----------


## marsant

Την Τριτη θα παρθει η αποφαση του ΣΑΣ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Πάντως μετά την απώλεια του Θεόφιλου πιστεύω πως με τίποτα δεν γίνεται άμεση αποδρομολόγηση!!!Το Μυτιλήνη μόνο να βγάλει την γραμμή δεν γίνεται!!!Ούτε κ σε συνεργασία με τον Ταξιάρχη!

----------


## marsant

Μην το λες φιλε speedkiller, βλεπω να τριβει τα χερια του ο Αγουδημος και να ανηφορισει κανενα Μαρινα στην γραμμη.

----------


## Paralia

Το Νήσος Χίος δεν πρόκειται να φύγει από τη γραμμή.

----------


## gvaggelas

> Μην το λες φιλε speedkiller, βλεπω να τριβει τα χερια του ο Αγουδημος και να ανηφορισει κανενα Μαρινα στην γραμμη.


Όπως λένε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις: Τα πιάσαμε τα φράγκα μας.

----------


## zamas

> Μην το λες φιλε speedkiller, βλεπω να τριβει τα χερια του ο Αγουδημος και να ανηφορισει κανενα Μαρινα στην γραμμη.




*ΣΧΟΛΙΟ*


> Όπως λένε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις: Τα πιάσαμε τα φράγκα μας.


*Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου*

----------


## gvaggelas

Άφιξη σήμερα για το πλοίο από Μυτιλήνη στις 00.45.΄Εκφορτώθηκαν 3 δίκυκλα και 14 ΙΧ. Φορτώθηκαν για Πειραιά 21 δίκυκλα, 7 νταλίκες και 40 ΙΧ. Επίσης το πλοίο πήρε πάρα πολλούς επιβάτες. Στο τέλος από ότι είδα το γκαράζ ήταν γεμάτο, γεγονός αναμενόμενο μιας και πήρε και την κίνηση του Θεόφιλου που κανονικά είχε δρομολόγιο σήμερα. Το πρόβλημα με τον δεξιό πρυμνιό καταπέλτη επιβατών συνεχίζει να υπάρχει μιας και ούτε σήμερα κατέβηκε. Μάλλον το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι σοβαρό, αλλιώς θα είχε επιδιορθωθεί. Σήμερα κατέβασαν τον αριστερό καταπέλτη, ο οποίος δεν πρέπει να ανοίγει συχνά, καθώς έτριζε ολόκληρος. Μάλιστα ένα μέλος του πληρώματος πηδούσε πάνω στο νύχι του καταπέλτη για να το κατεβάσει. Πάντως η χρήση του αρστερού καταπέλτη δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην φόρτωση του πλοίου καθώς στην Χίο τα οχήματα σταθμεύουν αριστερά του πλοίου. Οπότε κατά την διάρκεια της επιβίβασης, οι επιβάτες διακόπτουν την φόρτωση των οχημάτων. Τελικά το πλοίο αναχώρησε στις 01.00 με μισή ώρα καθυστέρηση.

----------


## kingminos

Στην περίπτωση που δεν το προσέξατε αυτό το θέμα τον τελευταίο καιρό το έχουμε γεμίσει.

----------


## STRATHGOS

:shock:


> Μην το λες φιλε speedkiller, βλεπω να τριβει τα χερια του ο Αγουδημος και να ανηφορισει κανενα Μαρινα στην γραμμη.


προτιμω να παο με ταξιαρχη παρα μα μαρινα!! μπιαξ!!

----------


## cmitsos

> ¶φιξη σήμερα για το πλοίο από Μυτιλήνη στις 00.45.΄Εκφορτώθηκαν 3 δίκυκλα και 14 ΙΧ. Φορτώθηκαν για Πειραιά 21 δίκυκλα, 7 νταλίκες και 40 ΙΧ. Επίσης το πλοίο πήρε πάρα πολλούς επιβάτες. Στο τέλος από ότι είδα το γκαράζ ήταν γεμάτο, γεγονός αναμενόμενο μιας και πήρε και την κίνηση του Θεόφιλου που κανονικά είχε δρομολόγιο σήμερα. Το πρόβλημα με τον δεξιό πρυμνιό καταπέλτη επιβατών συνεχίζει να υπάρχει μιας και ούτε σήμερα κατέβηκε. Μάλλον το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι σοβαρό, αλλιώς θα είχε επιδιορθωθεί. Σήμερα κατέβασαν τον αριστερό καταπέλτη, ο οποίος δεν πρέπει να ανοίγει συχνά, καθώς έτριζε ολόκληρος. Μάλιστα ένα μέλος του πληρώματος πηδούσε πάνω στο νύχι του καταπέλτη για να το κατεβάσει. Πάντως η χρήση του αρστερού καταπέλτη δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην φόρτωση του πλοίου καθώς στην Χίο τα οχήματα σταθμεύουν αριστερά του πλοίου. Οπότε κατά την διάρκεια της επιβίβασης, οι επιβάτες διακόπτουν την φόρτωση των οχημάτων. Τελικά το πλοίο αναχώρησε στις 01.00 με μισή ώρα καθυστέρηση.


φίλε μου στο είπα και την προηγούμενη φορά...ο δεξιος καταπέλτης επιβατών είναι χαλασμένος απο μέσα έχουν βάλει μία κουρτίνα και το επιδιορθώνουν. θα αργήσει μάλλον. Στα υπόλοιπα περι ασφάλειας επιβατών συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ μαζί σου. Εκει στο μπαλκονάκι πανω απο την καφετερια μενεις?  :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

> φίλε βάγγο εχει χαλάσει απο μέσα ο καταπέλτης επιβατών γιαυτό μπαίνουμε απο το γκαράζ αν και κανονικά λειτουργεί ο αριστερός καταπέλτης..


Βασικά φίλε μου δεν μου είπες ότι τον επιδιορθώνουν. Απλά ότι έχει χαλάσει. Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πλοίο δεν θα χρειαστεί να πάει για επισκευές και να βγει από την γραμμή.

----------


## cmitsos

> Βασικά φίλε μου δεν μου είπες ότι τον επιδιορθώνουν. Απλά ότι έχει χαλάσει. Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πλοίο δεν θα χρειαστεί να πάει για επισκευές και να βγει από την γραμμή.



ναι έχεις δίκιο! δε μου απάντησες όμως εκει στο μπαλκονάκι πάνω απο τη καφετέρια μένει? :Smile:

----------


## gvaggelas

Σήμερα το Ν. Χίος ήταν από τις λίγες φορές που για να δέσει έκανε δεξιόστροφη. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα φωτογραφική μαζί μου.

----------


## marsant

> :shock:
> προτιμω να παο με ταξιαρχη παρα μα μαρινα!! μπιαξ!!


 
Πιαδια εγω μια εκτιμηση εκανα,οτι ο Αγουδημος τετοιες ευκαιριες ψαχνει.Δεν ειπα οτι θα βαλει συγκεκριμενα το Μαρινα.Απλα ειπα κανενα Μαρινα δηλαδη οπιοδηποτε πλοιο,μπορει να ειναι και το Ανθη.Φυσικα και δεν τιθεται θεμα συγκριση στα πλοια του με το Νησος Χιος.Παντως εγω την ΝΕΛ την κατατασω στο ιδιο επιπεδο με την G.A.Oσο αφορα για τον Ταξιαρχη φιλε Στρατηγε μην τρελαθουμε κιολας οτι ειναι καλυτερο απο το Μαρινα...Σε καμια περιπτωση!Ο Ταξιαρχης αντε να πολυ λιγο καλυτερο δρομο,αλλα και αυτο ακομη παιζεται..Καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν πολλες εταιριες παρα μονοπωλιο.Τωρα αν δεν σας αρεσει(αν μπει τελικα η GA FERRIES) πολυ απλα γυριστε της την πλατη.Δεν ειπα εγω σε καμια περιπτωση οτι οπιοδηποτε πλοιο του Αγουδημου ειναι αξιος αντικαταστατης του Νησος Χιος.Απλα καποιο μελος τονισε οτι θα μεινει με ενα πλοιο η γραμμη και απαντησα οτι τριβει τα χερια του Αγουδημος.

----------


## gvaggelas

Είσοδος του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Χίου πριν από δύο μέρες.

----------


## sylver23

κατι ασχετο.η καφετερια που φαινετε αριστερα στις 2 φωτο λειτουργει ακομα??

----------


## cmitsos

φυσικα  :Very Happy:  και είναι η καλύτερη στη χιο

----------


## gvaggelas

Και η καλύτερη για να βγάλεις φωτογραφίες!!!.

----------


## gvaggelas

Και δύο φωτογραφίες από την χτεσινή του άφιξη από Πειραιά. Το γκαράζ ήταν γεμάτο, ενώ υπήρχαν και πάρα πολλοί επιβάτες.
DSC00036.jpg

DSC00037.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νήσος Χίος, σήμερα το πρωί. Περιμένοντας να ...παρκάρει το μεγαθήριο Celebrity Summit, και βάζοντας πλώρη για το έμπα του λιμανιού.

NISSOS_CHIOS_1.jpg

NISSOS_CHIOS_2.jpg

----------


## geogre222

ταξιδακι αυριο για χιο με το πλοιο και οπως παντα θα στειλω φωτο απο το πλοιο  για ολους τους fun   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## cmitsos

περιμένω αφιέρωση γιώργο?? είδες που φτιαξανε βαγγο το δεξι καταπέλτη και είχες λυσσάξει :Very Happy:

----------


## alcaeos

> ταξιδακι αυριο για χιο με το πλοιο και οπως παντα θα στειλω φωτο απο το πλοιο  για ολους τους fun


  καλο ταξιδι φιλε και περιμενουμε φοτο σου

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Πιαδια εγω μια εκτιμηση εκανα,οτι ο Αγουδημος τετοιες ευκαιριες ψαχνει.Δεν ειπα οτι θα βαλει συγκεκριμενα το Μαρινα.Απλα ειπα κανενα Μαρινα δηλαδη οπιοδηποτε πλοιο,μπορει να ειναι και το Ανθη.Φυσικα και δεν τιθεται θεμα συγκριση στα πλοια του με το Νησος Χιος.Παντως εγω την ΝΕΛ την κατατασω στο ιδιο επιπεδο με την G.A.Oσο αφορα για τον Ταξιαρχη φιλε Στρατηγε μην τρελαθουμε κιολας οτι ειναι καλυτερο απο το Μαρινα...Σε καμια περιπτωση!Ο Ταξιαρχης αντε να πολυ λιγο καλυτερο δρομο,αλλα και αυτο ακομη παιζεται..Καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν πολλες εταιριες παρα μονοπωλιο.Τωρα αν δεν σας αρεσει(αν μπει τελικα η GA FERRIES) πολυ απλα γυριστε της την πλατη.Δεν ειπα εγω σε καμια περιπτωση οτι οπιοδηποτε πλοιο του Αγουδημου ειναι αξιος αντικαταστατης του Νησος Χιος.Απλα καποιο μελος τονισε οτι θα μεινει με ενα πλοιο η γραμμη και απαντησα οτι τριβει τα χερια του Αγουδημος.


Κανενα πλοιο της G A ΔΕΝ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ η G A το ποιο καινουργιο πλοιο που εχει ειναι 40 χρονον οποτε μην συκρινουμε ενο η ΝΕΛ εχει ποιο μεγαλο 36 χρονον και ποιο καινουργιο 7 χρονον δεν θυμαμαι να εχει κανενα κατο απο 20 χρονον ενο η ΝΕΛ εχει τα διαμαντια τους εολους ενον η G A ΕΧΕΙ ΟΠΟΣ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΗ ΤΟ ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ!!!:shock:

----------


## Νaval22

Οκ Στρατή και εμείς αγαπάμε τη ΝΕΛ αλλά κάνε λίγο κράτη κανένα πλοίο του αγούδημου δεν είναι 40 χρονών όχι πως έχει τα καλύτερα βαπόρια αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε ο θεόφιλος και ο Ταξμαν δεν διαφέρουν και πολύ απο τα πλοία της GA

----------


## Leo

Παρακαλώ να μην ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα. Εδώ συζητάμε το Νήσος Χίος, ούτε την GA Ferries, ούτε την ΝΕΛ.

----------


## marsant

> Κανενα πλοιο της G A ΔΕΝ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ η G A το ποιο καινουργιο πλοιο που εχει ειναι 40 χρονον οποτε μην συκρινουμε ενο η ΝΕΛ εχει ποιο μεγαλο 36 χρονον και ποιο καινουργιο 7 χρονον δεν θυμαμαι να εχει κανενα κατο απο 20 χρονον ενο η ΝΕΛ εχει τα διαμαντια τους εολους ενον η G A ΕΧΕΙ ΟΠΟΣ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΗ ΤΟ ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ!!!:shock:


Συγνωμη δηλαδη για να καταλαβω γιατι μαλλον εγω ζω σε αλλον πλανητη της ΝΕΛ μηπως ειναι και νεοτευκτα?Εχει το Μυτιληνη που ειναι πολυ καλο βαπορι που ειναι 1 χρονο μεγαλυτερο απο το αδερφο του το Ροδανθη και εχει και το Θεοφιλος που και αυτο παρα πολυ καλο καραβι αλλα προχωρημενης ηλικιας και αυτο.Εγω δεν κατηγορησα την ΝΕΛ ουτε τα Πλοια της!Απλα ειπα οτι ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ειναι στο ιδιο επιπεδο με την G,A FERRIES.Δεν μπορει να συγκριθει ουτε με την ΑΝΕΚ ουτε με ΜΙΝΟΑΝ,ΒLUE STAR FERRIES.Αλλη φορα σε παρακαλω να διαβαζεις πιο προσεκτικα το μηνυμα μου.Εκανες αναφορα στο οτι προτειμας το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ 1000 φορες απο το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και σου απαντησα οτι τις κατατασω στο ιδιο μηκος τις εταιριες αυτες.Ας μην υπερβαλουμε λοιπον...

----------


## geogre222

η εικονα πανω απο το nissos chios *ΤΩΡΑ για ολους εσας............*

----------


## geogre222

το πλοιο εχει παρα πολλη κοσμο.......αντε ξεκιναει το καλοκαιρι φαινετε...
ΚΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟ... :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

> το πλοιο εχει παρα πολλη κοσμο.......αντε ξεκιναει το καλοκαιρι φαινετε...
> ΚΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟ...


Καλό ταξίδι φίλε!!!Αυτό πάντως να μας ξεσηκώνεις τη διάθεση για διακοπές κάθε φορά με τις live φωτογραφίες σου δε θα στο συγχωρήσω ποτέ!!!! :Smile: 
Να'σαι καλά φιλε μου!!!Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## geogre222

> Καλό ταξίδι φίλε!!!Αυτό πάντως να μας ξεσηκώνεις τη διάθεση για διακοπές κάθε φορά με τις live φωτογραφίες σου δε θα στο συγχωρήσω ποτέ!!!!
> Να'σαι καλά φιλε μου!!!Ευχαριστούμε!!!


ΣΤΑ επομενα ταξιδια θα παρω καμερα και θα σας εχω και live το  ταξιδι ολο μεσα απο  MSN  (αυτη τη στιγμη λυσαμε καβους)

----------


## geogre222

τωρα θα σας ξερανω ολους!!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Χαχαχα!!!Εσυ θες να μας βασανίσεις κανονικά!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## geogre222

τωρα θα σας ξερανω ολους!!!!
ΣΟΡΥ για την καθυστεριση της φωτο αλλα το ιντερνετ μου σερνετε απο ταχυτητα

----------


## JASON12345

Ευχαριστούμε ανταποκριτά μας!
Καλή φάση αυτό που κάνεις φίλε.Έσυ μπορείς  μπεις και στο ΑΙΣ βλέπεις που βρίσκεσαι,τα πλοιά που είναι κοντά σου κτλπ...

----------


## gvaggelas

> περιμένω αφιέρωση γιώργο?? είδες που φτιαξανε βαγγο το δεξι καταπέλτη και είχες λυσσάξει


 
ναι ναι το είδα.  :Very Happy:  Τώρα ηρέμησα :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Αφιερωμένο στους δημοσιογράφους και σε όσους έβγαιναν στα κανάλια και έλεγαν πως μόνο η ΝΕΛ περνάει από το στενό ΧΙΟΥ - ΟΙΝΟΥΣΩΝ για να κερδίσει χρόνο... μόλις τώρα περνάει και το ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ...

----------


## cmitsos

> ναι ναι το είδα.  Τώρα ηρέμησα



άντε περιμένω αφιερώσεις

----------


## DELTAMARIN

> Αν εννοείς την εταιρία που έχει σχεδιάσει το βαπόρι (μαζί με όλο του το σόι, αδέλφια-ξαδέλφια) έχεις δίκιο.





> Νομίζω λέγετε Delta Marine... αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε....





> Και πρέπει να έχει κλείσει αφού δεν μπορώ να βρω πια το site της στο internet.






> To ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ είχαν παραγγελθεί ως SUPERFERRY ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και ΧΙΟΣ αντιστοιχα από τη Strintis Lines, μερικούς μήνες μετά την παραγγελία του ΙΘΑΚΗ (SUPERFERRY κι αυτό τότε) στην Κορέα. Η μελέτη των σκαφών αυτών, όπως επίσης και των ΠΑΡΟΣ,ΝΑΞΟΣ και των SUPERFAST είχε γίνει από την ολλανδική Delta Marine. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα αντιγραφής ή κλεψιάς...


Καλοί φίλοι και φίλες του Nautilia.gr Καλησπέρα από Φιλανδία,

Κατ'αρχήν μπράβο για την ιστοσελίδα και τον χρόνο που αφιερώνετε όλοι και όλες για την Ναυτιλία, τους ανθρώπους και τα καράβια της.

Σας γράφω για να διευκρινίσω ότι το όνομα της εταιρείας που σχεδίασε το πλοίο ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και το αδελφό του άλλα και τα άλλα πλοία που αναφέρετε είναι *DELTAMARIN*, είναι *Φιλανδική* και προς Θεού δεν έκλεισε ποτέ.

Είμαι Ερευνητής/Σχεδιαστής Ναυπηγός/Ναυτικός Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός και εργάζομαι στο Concept Development/R&D Department της εταιρείας.

H Deltamarin είναι ένα από τα πλέον κορυφαία Ναυπηγικά/Ναυτικά Μηχανολογικά Ερευνητικά και Σχεδιαστικά γραφεία στον κόσμο ειδικά στον τομέα των Κρουαζιεροπλοίων και ΕΓ/ΟΓ πλοίων ενώ παράλληλα δραστηριοποιείται και σε άλλους τύπους πλοίων (και τώρα πλέον και πλατφορμών) - (offshore platforms) - που απαιτούν απαιτητικό σχεδιασμό αλλά και ποιότητα κατασκευής.

Η ιστοσελίδα της είναι η *www.deltamarin.com

*(Προφανώς επειδή εχουμε υπ' όψην μας την λέξη marine με e στο τέλος μπερδευόμαστε λίγο  :Wink: ).

Μπαίνοντας στην ιστοσελίδα μπορείτε να δείτε κάποια από τα πολλά references της εταιρείας, μέσα σε αυτά είναι και πλοία των γνωστών Ελληνικών εταιρειών.

Μερικά direct links :

http://www.deltamarin.com/references...issos-mykonos/
http://www.deltamarin.com/references...e-star-ithaki/
http://www.deltamarin.com/references...perfast-i-xii/

Έυχομαι σε όλους και όλες καλή συνέχεια για οτιδήποτε κάνετε !

I will try to stay also in touch !

----------


## konigi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQOJD...eature=related
ΔΩΡΑΚΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aegina

8a ei8ela na pw oti arxika to BLUE STAR ITHAKI itan na ftiextei sta naypigeia tis RAUMA YARDS gyrw sta 1996 i 97 alla i tote etaireia pou ta parigille apesyre tin agora ( elliniki etaireia itan nomizw).Oso gia ti DELTAMARIN  nai einai Filandiki mia xwra me megali paradosi sta epivatiga ploia.Paradeigmata polla...Sti xwra ekeini yparxoun swsta naupigia &Aring;KER prwin W&Auml;RTSIL&Auml;, RAUMA YARDS, W&Auml;RTIL&Auml; DIESEL asxeta an twra einai stin ITALIA kai fysika ABB MARINES.Teleutaio epiteugma tis:GENESIS... :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

Αν πάει το Πρέβελη Χίο Μυτιλήνη το Νίσσος χίος θα αλλάξει γραμμή;Γιατί η ΑΝΕΚ και η HELLENIC SEAWAYS έχουνε κοινό μεγαλομέτοχο.

----------


## marsant

Σιγουρα θα αλλαξει γραμμη το Χιος ειτε ανεβει καποιο πλοιο της Ανεκ ειτε δεν ανεβει.

----------


## dimitris

Πιστευω συντομα να ταξιδεψω και μαζι σου "Νησσος Χιος" ...
Ευχαριστω τον Χρηστο και την Ευη για τις φωτογραφιες μεσα απο το πλοιο!

----------


## giorgosss

Δημήτρη καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!

----------


## dimitris

giorgosss Ευχαριστω! να ειναι καλα τα παιδια που τις εβγαλαν και μου τις προσφεραν!

----------


## cmitsos

> Σιγουρα θα αλλαξει γραμμη το Χιος ειτε ανεβει καποιο πλοιο της Ανεκ ειτε δεν ανεβει.


μαρέσει που είσαι και σίγουρος φίλε μου :Smile:

----------


## MYTILENE

Χθές βράδυ έφτασε από Πειραιά γεμάτο από κόσμο και αυτοκίνητα.Σκεφτείται οτι έβγαλε μόνο 3 φορτηγά και το υπόλοιπο γκαράζ ήταν ΙΧ

----------


## kastro

Τότε το Λισσός που χρειάζεται αμά αυτό χωράει όλων τον κόσμο;

----------


## marioskef

Από που συμπέρανες οτι πήρε όλο το κόσμο...
Ίσα ισα που δείχνει οτι το Χίος δεν μπορεί να πάρει όλο το κόσμο...
Αλλά και να τον έπαιρνε, τα φορτηγα πως θα ταξιδέψουν?

----------


## MYTILENE

> Τότε το Λισσός που χρειάζεται αμά αυτό χωράει όλων τον κόσμο;


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .............

----------


## cmitsos

χρειάζεται και δευτερο καράβι το καλοκαίρι σίγουρα γιαυτό μπήκε και το λισσός. Εχει πολλά λεφτά η γραμμή. Το θέμα είναι μετα τον σεπτέβρη τι θα γίνει με το χίος...Πάντως οι χιώτες μόλις άκουσαν ότι η hsw θέλει να το βάλει στη γραμμή πειραιά-σύρο-τήνο-χίο τα πήραν λίγο ....:twisted:

----------


## MYTILENE

Να σου πώ κάτι φίλε,από τη μια καλά να πάθουν και οι φίλοι κατα τ'άλλα *Χιώτες* αλλά και ο κόσμος από *Μυτιλήνη* γιατί όταν ήρθε γυρίσανε τη πλάτη ΟΛΟΙ στην άλλη εταιρεία :Wink:  και την βρίζανε.Τώρα όμως από Σεπτέμβρη-Οκτώβρη θα την αγαπάνε οι μισοί και οι άλλοι μισοί θα τη βρίζουνε επειδή και καλά θα λένε οτι έδιωξε το *ΧΙΟΣ Ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ*.Τώρα της γυρνάνε τη πλάτη και πάνε και μου βάζουνε πχ 2  :Surprised:  φορτηγά στο *ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ.* Λοιπόν τα λέμε το χειμώνα

----------


## mandiam

Φιλε μου ΜΥΤΙΛΕΝΕ συμφωνω απολυτα σε οσα λες.ειμαι απο τη Σαμο και καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι γινεται με τα πλοια,τη γραμμη και τους κατοικους του νησιου!ειναι λαθος να γυρναμε τη πλατη σε πλοια και σε εταιρειες που εχουν εξυπηρετησει τα νησια για χρονια ολοκληρα χωρις σταματημο.ομως για ελα λιγο και σκεψου εναν επιβατη,οχι καραβολατρη ο οποιος ταξιδευει μια 20ετια με ΝΕΛ και τωρα ηρθε η ωρα να διαλεξει την αλλη επιλογη οπου μπορει να παει γρηρορα στον προορισμο του.λογικο ειναι λοιπον να βριζει την αλλη εταιρεια και να μη θελει ουτε καν να βλεπει τα πλοια της!το λαθος ομως κατα τη γνωμη μου προερχεται απο τη ΝΕΛ.αν δεν ηθελε να χασει τους επιβατες της θα επρεπε να ειχε αντικαταστησει ενα εκ των ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με καποιο αλλο συμβατικο.οχι τυπου ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ,εστω να πηγαινει με 2 μιλια παραπανω απο τα παλια,ετσι ωστε να μην ερθει ο κορεσμος στα ματια του επιβατη.δες εδω με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ,στα χανια τοσα χροναι βαρεθηκαν να το βλεπουν και τωρα στη ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΝΗ το εχουν λατρεψει.χιωτες φιλοι μου μου ειπαν ''καλα τετοια καραβαρα στα μερη μας???''καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω ετσι?ακομα πολλοι κατοικοι των 2 νησιων αυτων τα εχουν βαλει χρονια με την εταιρεια,κυριως περυσι οπου εβλεπαν το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 να πηγαινει καθημερινα Ρεθυμνο και στα νησια τους ουτε απ'εξω δεν περνουσε...οποτε δεν εχουν και τοσο αδικο,αμα το δεις σαν καθαρος επιβατης και οχι σαν καραβολατρης!

----------


## MYTILENE

Να σου πώ κάτι?Είναι πολύ σωστά αυτά που λές και μπράβο σου.Για μένα είναι δικαολογημένα πολλά παράπονα για τη ΝΕΛ και φταίει η ΝΕΛ όπως είπες,από την άλλη ο τροχός γυρίζει και πολύ φοβάμαι οτι μερικοί θα περάσουν δύσκολο χειμώνα :Wink: !!!!!!!
Δε θα ξεχάσω όταν ερχόταν το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 1 τότε που όλοι έλεγαν με το παραμικρό:τι είναι αυτό το πλοίο?σε κάθε καθυστέρηση έστω και 30λεπτη βρίζανε μετά όταν ήρθε το μεγάλο *ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ* μέχρι και για το κυματισμό το βρίζανε, μέχρι και για την ώρα που ερχότανε γιατί άλλο να πώ?Για τις ώρες που έρχοτανε και έφευγε βρίζανε, τώρα μπήκε το ΧΙΟΣ με τις ίδιες ώρες και όλα καλά.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ?????

----------


## mandiam

Νταξει,να σου πω την αληθεια δεν το πολυπιστευω..η ΝΕΛ δε προκειται να κανει αντιπεινα στους επιβατες της..μπροστα στο χρημα και στα εσοδα που μπορει να εχει το βαπορι σε ενα ταξιδι του.ασε που ολα γινονται για ενα σκοπο(περισσοτερες εισπραξεις)δεν υπαρχει πια κυριως το χειμωνα αυτο που λεμε-εξυπηρετηση κοινου-ολα ειναι για τα συμφεροντα πια.οποτε αν φυγει το ΧΙΟΣ απο τη γραμμη θα υπαρξει κατι αλλο..η θα γυρισουμε στα παλια καθημερινα δρομολογια,μια μερα το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ μια το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ

----------


## MYTILENE

> Νταξει,να σου πω την αληθεια δεν το πολυπιστευω..η ΝΕΛ δε προκειται να κανει αντιπεινα στους επιβατες της..μπροστα στο χρημα και στα εσοδα που μπορει να εχει το βαπορι σε ενα ταξιδι του.ασε που ολα γινονται για ενα σκοπο(περισσοτερες εισπραξεις)δεν υπαρχει πια κυριως το χειμωνα αυτο που λεμε-εξυπηρετηση κοινου-ολα ειναι για τα συμφεροντα πια.οποτε αν φυγει το ΧΙΟΣ απο τη γραμμη θα υπαρξει κατι αλλο..η θα γυρισουμε στα παλια καθημερινα δρομολογια,μια μερα το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ μια το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ


Και ένα άλλο................. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Πάντα υπήρχε έχθρα απο τους κατοίκους της χίου αλλά και της μυτιλήνης για τη ΝΕΛ που κατα τη γνώμη μου ξεκινούσε απο τα ακριβά εισητήρια μιας και ήταν η μόνη εταιρεία που δεν έκανε ποτέ προσφορές,εγώ όλα τα καλοκαίρια στο νησί μια φορά ένα καλό λόγο για τη ΝΕΛ δεν άκουσα,πάρα μόνο αρνητικά

----------


## mandiam

Ισως τα βαζανε με το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ γιατι η τιμη του ηταν τσουχτερη,και τωρα με το ΧΙΟΣ ειναι σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα υποτιθεται για την ωρα που σε παει στο νησι.τι να πω ?δε ξερω..περιμενουμε τις εξελιξεις κ θα βγαλουμε τα συμπερασματα μας

----------


## 2nd mate

τι φυσιολογικες ρε παιδια? αυτοκινητο πηγα να βγαλω και μου ειπαν 142 ευρω για μυτιληνη στο νησος χιος και 98 στο μυτιληνη.Μιλαμε για 44 ευρω διαφορα οχι για 5 η 10 ευρω.

----------


## Speedkiller

60 ευρώ αεροπορική για Μυτιλήνη από Πειραιά:shock:...Το αεροπλάνο αν το κλείσεις λιγο νωρίς τα ιδια θα σου ρθει...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ναι αλλά το αεροπλάνο ούτε ...βαρδιόλες έχει, ούτε ανοικτά καταστρώματα. (Τώρα θα μου πεις, ''γιατί, έχει το Νήσσος Χίος'' ???) :lol:

¶σε που για να νοιώσεις την ...αρμύρα της θάλασσας, θα πρέπει την άλλη μέρα να σε γράφουν οι εφημερίδες ως αποδημήσαντα. :twisted:

----------


## sylver23

ναι αλλα κ 60 ευρω??ελεος.

----------


## Speedkiller

Τότε να πάρω Θεόφιλο φίλε Espresso!!!Να το φχαριστηθώ και παραπάνω!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και βέβαια Κώστα μου !!!

Εδώ με ολόκληρο νησί (Οινούσσες) τράκαρε ο Θεόφιλος και μύτη δεν άνοιξε.  :Wink: 

Φαντάζεσαι να τράκαρε αεροπλάνο με νησί ???

Συμπέρασμα : ''Κάλιο Θεόφιλος και ...12 ώρες, ή Νήσος Χίος (μιας και είμαστε στο θέμα του και ο φίλος μας ο Leo ...καραδοκεί  :Very Happy: ) και 6 ώρες, παρά αεροπλάνο με 1 ώρα αλλά χωρίς ...βαρδιόλες.  :Razz:

----------


## marsant

Πλακα πλακα παντως παιδια τα αεροπλανα ζουν στιγμες δοξας με τις τιμες που εχουν τα πλοια,και οχι αδικα παντως αφου και το βαπορι εχει γινει ειδος πολυτελειας.

----------


## Speedkiller

Μόνο μια διόρθωση φίλε Espresso... :Smile: Εννέα ώρες είναι με το νήσσος Χιος!!!

----------


## cmitsos

και άλλη μία διόρθωση θεόφιλος 13,5 ωρες

----------


## sylver23

> Μόνο μια διόρθωση φίλε Espresso...Εννέα ώρες είναι με το νήσσος Χιος!!!


για χιο ειναι 6 .για λεσβο 9

----------


## gtogias

καλησπέρα

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής κοντεύω να ξεχάσω τι είναι πια φυσιολογικό και τι όχι όσον αφορά τις τιμές.

Αυτό όμως που θυμάμαι είναι ότι την εποχή που για να πας στη Χίο (και Μυτιλήνη) μπορούσες να διαλέξεις μόνο μεταξύ πλοίων της ΝΕΛ οι τιμές είχαν πάρει τρελή ανηφόρα.

Τον Αύγουστο του 2005 πλήρωσα 96 Ευρώ (εισιτήριο που είχα αγοράσει μήνες πριν) για ΙΧ αυτοκίνητο Χίο-Πειραιά με τον Κεντέρη. Διάρκεια ταξιδιού 6 ώρες και κάτι ψιλά.

Εφέτος για την ίδια διαδρομή, ίδιων διαστάσεων ΙΧ και ίδια περίοδο πλήρωσα 90 Ευρώ με το Νήσος Χίος με ανάλογη διάρκεια ταξιδιού

Και να μη μιλήσουνε για τη γνωστή και φιλική εξηπηρέτηση της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## gvaggelas

> Να σου πώ κάτι φίλε,από τη μια καλά να πάθουν και οι φίλοι κατα τ'άλλα *Χιώτες* αλλά και ο κόσμος από *Μυτιλήνη* γιατί όταν ήρθε γυρίσανε τη πλάτη ΟΛΟΙ στην άλλη εταιρεία και την βρίζανε.Τώρα όμως από Σεπτέμβρη-Οκτώβρη θα την αγαπάνε οι μισοί και οι άλλοι μισοί θα τη βρίζουνε επειδή και καλά θα λένε οτι έδιωξε το *ΧΙΟΣ Ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ*.Τώρα της γυρνάνε τη πλάτη και πάνε και μου βάζουνε πχ 2  φορτηγά στο *ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ.* Λοιπόν τα λέμε το χειμώνα


 
Καλά να πάθουνε για ποιο λόγο? Είναι επιλογή τυ επιβάτη με ποια εταιρεία θα ταξιδέψει.  Θα σου μιλήσω για το τι έχω πράξει εγώ. Προσωπικά από την ημέρα που μπήκε το Ν. Μύκονος και μετέπειτα το Ν. Χίος δεν ξαναταξίδεψα με ΝΕΛ. Ο λόγος είναι ότι είχα περισσότερη άνεση, πολύ καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση από το προσωπικό και φυσικά 3 ώρες λιγότερο ταξίδι. Να μην αναφέρω την ώρα άφιξης των πλοίων της ΝΕΛ, 04.00 το πρωί, είναι πολύ βάρβαρη ώρα. Και καλά εγώ μένω στην πόλη. Μπορείς να μου πεις ο τουρίστας ή ο κάτοικος του χωριού τί μπορεί να κάνει στις 4 τα ξημερώματα? Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι το πλοίο αυτό έθεσε νέα στάνταρτ στην γραμμή. Αν φύγει σίγουρα θα χάσουν τα δύο νησιά και η ίδια η εταιρεία η οποία έχει καλά έσοδα από την γραμμή. Προσωπικά αν το πλοίο φύγει από την γραμμή θα φροντίσω να προγραμματίζω καλύτερα τα ταξίδια μου ώστε να ταξιδεύω με αεροπλάνο. 
Να ξέρεις ότι εταιρεία που δεν αλλάζει και δεν αντιλαμβάνεται το περιβάλλον στο οποίο δραστηριοποιείται είναι χαμένη από χέρι.
Η ΝΕΛ είχε το μονοπώλιο στην γραμμή για πολλά χρόνια. Και τί έκανε φίλε μου??? Έχτισε τρία ταχύπλοα και ζήτημα αν ταξίδεψαν τρία καλοκαίρια στην γραμμή. Μετά??? Θεόφιλος και Μυτιλήνη. Δεν λέω προσέφεραν στην γραμμή αλλά έως πότε θα προσφέρουν? Μέχρι να αποκαλύψει η σκουριά τους νομείς τους? Ας κάνει κάτι και η ΝΕΛ αν θέλει το επιβατικό κοινό να μην της γυρνάει την πλάτη και να αποκτήσει μία σταθερή πελατειακή βάση. Γιατί το να ρίχνουμε το φταίξιμο στους επιβάτες είναι τουλάχιστον άστοχο. Για εμένα φταίει η εταιρεία και μόνο.

----------


## gvaggelas

Και ένα πέρασμα του βάπορα από το στενό του νοτιότερου άκρου της Χίου και της νησίδας Βενέτικο.

IMG_0652.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

και δύο τελευταίες

IMG_0655.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> και δύο τελευταίες


Τέτοια κάνεις,βγάζεις το ΧΙΟΣ να περνάει από τα στενά- και θα σε πάρουν χαμπάρι τα κανάλια και ποιός τους ακούει μετά Τους τηλεκαπεταναίους. :Razz: 
ΥΓ Ωραίες φώτο γείτονα :Wink:

----------


## gvaggelas

Και που να μάθουν ότι πάντα περνάει από εκεί. Και κάτι άλλο που διαπίστωσα με τις φωτό. Χρειάζομαι καινούρια ψηφιακή:???:.

----------


## Leo

Ας το μάθει η οικουμένη όλη, είναι πλεύσιμα νερά και όχι απαγορευμένα... μην αγχώνεστε... Επέλεξα δυό απο τις πολλές Γιώργο για να φανεί η δουλειά σου... :Wink: . Συγχαρητήρια και καλή αρχή.

----------


## gvaggelas

Με βάθη που φτάνουν μέχρι τα 180 μέτρα.

----------


## KABODETHS

σήμερα τηρώντας το έθιμο-πλέον, παραμονή της Αγ.Παρασκευής στη Χίο, το πλοίο πέρασε κοντά στην εκκλησία στον Βροντάδο και κάνοντας μία στροφή 360 απέδωσε χαιρετισμό

----------


## Leo

Φανταστικό !! μακάρι να υπάρχει μια φωτογραφία να δούμε... :Smile:

----------


## nautikos

> Φανταστικό !! μακάρι να υπάρχει μια φωτογραφία να δούμε...


Φωτο μπορει να μην παιζει αυτη τη στιγμη, αλλα εχουμε βιντεακι απο καποιο αλλο καραβολατρη.

----------


## esperos

Nαυτικέ  συγκινήθηκα  με  το βιντεάκι! Μου  θύμησε  άλλες  εποχές  τότε  που  συναντιόντουσαν  τα  πλοία  και  αντήλλαζαν  χαιρετισμούς  σφυρίζοντας,  κάτι  που  σήμερα  είναι  σπάνιο.

----------


## dimitris

Οντος το βιντεο ειναι πολυ καλο κι ευχαριστουμε!Φιλε esperos να πω κατι πανω σε αυτο που λες και το ειδα χθες με τα ματια μου και το ακουσα με τ'αυτια μου,
νεο λιμανι Μυκονου χαιρετισμος μεταξυ Νησος Μυκονος και Κορσικα Εξπρες 3 και στο λιμανι της Τηνου highspeed 4 με το Θεολογος Π.
βεβαια τα τελευταια χρονια αυτο καπου εχει χαθει και τα πραγματα εχουν γινει ποιο απροσωπα δυστυχως.

----------


## giannisk88

Μα γιατί όμως ρε παιδιά το έχουν ψηλοκαταργήσει το σφύριγμα? :Sad: 
Θυμάμαι παλιότερα και όποτε ερχόνταν ή εφευγε ενα πλοίο δημιουργόνταν μια φανταστική ατμόσφαιρα στα λιμάνια απο τα σφυρίγματα μεταξύ των πλοίων.Τωρα γιατι το έχουν κόψει?
Εχει σχέση με τα συμφέροντα μεταφύ εταιριών, με τη βιασίνη των πλοιάρχων να μπουν να αποβιβάσουν-επιβιβάσουν και να φύγουν ή υπάρχει κάποιος νόμος που να το απαγορεύει??
Συγχωρήστε με για το off topic αλλα αυτά τα πράγματα πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να λέγονται.

----------


## STRATHGOS

*Απο εφημ.ΕΜΠΡΟΣ αποκομα  Για τη ΝΕΛ*
Ο. Βεντούρης προσπάθησε να υποβαθμίσει την αποχώρηση του «Νήσος Χίος» από τη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη, λέγοντας ότι δεν είναι ένα θέμα που απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα τη ΝΕΛ. Διέψευσε, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, ότι υπάρχει μυστική συμφωνία με τον κ. Βαρδινογιάννη κι απέδωσε την κίνηση της «Hellenic Seaways» στο υπερβολικό οικονομικό κόστος.
Το ενδιαφέρον της ΝΕΛ για απόκτηση νέου πλοίου συνεχίζει να είναι ισχυρό, ωστόσο, οι τελευταίες εξελίξεις με τη μεγάλη αύξηση της τιμής του πετρελαίου δεν βοηθούν στην ανάπτυξη των επενδυτικών σχεδίων της. Η εταιρεία θα εξετάσει το θέμα αυτό το Σεπτέμβρη ανάλογα με τη στάση της κυβέρνησης. Αυτή την εβδομάδα θα ξεκινήσει το «Θεόφιλος» δρομολόγια από Μυτιλήνη προς Θεσσαλονίκη μέσω Λήμνου κάθε Κυριακή. Τα δρομολόγια αυτά θα εκτελούνται τους μήνες Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο.
Τίποτα νεότερο δεν ακούστηκε στη συνέλευση της ΝΕΛ για τις ατασθαλίες του παρελθόντος που είχε καταγγείλει ο κ. Βεντούρης ένα χρόνο πριν. Στη συνέντευξη τύπου που έδωσε, δήλωσε πάντως ότι συνεχίζεται η διερεύνηση του θέματος.:???:

----------


## STRATHGOS

Περιεργα πραχματα ΛΕΣ... :???:
Μεχρι και της 28 σεπ. δινει δρομολογεια απο μυτιληνη για πειραια... γιατη αραγες;??

----------


## 2nd mate

> Φωτο μπορει να μην παιζει αυτη τη στιγμη, αλλα εχουμε βιντεακι απο καποιο αλλο καραβολατρη.


καταπληκτικο μπραβο!!!τελικα ειναι ωραιο πραγμα να μη ξεχναμε τις παραδοσεις γιατι η ναυτιλια στην ελλαδα ειναι αμεσα συνδεδεμενη με την θρησκεια (με την βαθυτερη εννοια της θρησκειας βεβαια και οχι οτι βγαινει προς τα εξω απο τους παπαδες)

----------


## Leo

> καταπληκτικο μπραβο!!!τελικα ειναι ωραιο πραγμα να μη ξεχναμε τις παραδοσεις γιατι η ναυτιλια στην ελλαδα ειναι αμεσα συνδεδεμενη με την θρησκεια (με την βαθυτερη εννοια της θρησκειας βεβαια και οχι οτι βγαινει προς τα εξω απο τους παπαδες)


2nd Mate για να μην βγούμε εκτός θέματος με απλά λόγια θα σου πώ μπράβο για το σχόλιο σου.

----------


## cmitsos

άρα μέχρι 28 σεπτεβρίου θα μείνει??

----------


## Leo

Προλαβαίνεις δεν προλαβαίνεις να πας ταξίδι cmitsos  :Razz:   :Very Happy: ...

----------


## cmitsos

ε ναι έχω εξεταστική σεπτεβρίου για το μεταπτυ. και 8ελω να ξέρω οπωσδήποτε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  κρίμα για το νησι αν φύγει όπως και για την αγαπημένη μου μυτιλήνη

----------


## dark_vts

...μια φωτογραφια κ απο έμενα τραβηγμενη απο την πλωρη του ''Μυτιληνη'' προχτες 28/07. Το ''Νησος'' μολις εχει βγει απο το περιβοητο στενο των Οινουσσων κ κατευθυνεται για Μυτιληνη...

----------


## Speedkiller

Απλάνα πω πως είμουν μέσα στο πλοιο όταν έκανε τρην στροφή...Πλάκα είχε!!!Επίσης να πω πως συναντησαμε μια τουρκικη φρεγάτα πριν μπουμε στη χίο και πως ίσως και εξαιτιάς της στροφής το πλοιο αργησε να φτασει μυτιλήνη!!!Όσο για σφυριγματα απλά να πω πως μου πήραν τα αυτιά... :Smile:

----------


## dark_vts

Η αληθεια ειναι πως μου εκανε ιδιαιτερη εντυπωση το γεγονος οτι το ''νησος'' δεν βγηκε απ το στενο στην ωρα του κ αυτο δικαιολογειται μαλλον απο τα λεγομενα σου σχετικα με την φρεγατα. Αυτο βεβαια εδωσε την ευκαιρια να περασει κ το ''Μυτιληνη'' απο το στενο κ να μην παει απ'εξω οπως γινεται αλλες φορες που προκειται να συναντηθουν δυο πλοια στο συγκεκριμμενο σημειο. Επισης μπορει  να τα λεω κ λαθος.....:neutral:

----------


## Νaval22

Γνωρίζει κανείς τον τύπο των μηχανών του Νήσος Χίος?

EDIT
Απορια ελυθει wartsila 12V38

----------


## mastrovasilis

φίλε stefanep είναι wartsila 12v38 ισχύς 31680 kw.  το λέει και εδώ

----------


## Orion_v

Σημερα το μεσημερι στον Πειραια 

P8090770.JPG


P8090777.JPG


P8090779.JPG

----------


## Orion_v

P8090783.JPG

P8090784.JPG

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα,ελάχιστα λεπτά πριν αναχωρήσει...

----------


## vinman



----------


## boukou

η εισοδος του νησος χιος στο λiμανι της χιου

----------


## jvrou

Στις 20/7 ώρα 07:10 μέσα απ'το highspeed 5 έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------


## eliasaslan

Βλέπω ότι ανεβάζετε πάρα πολλές φωτογραφίες του Ν. Χιος... Καινούργιο το αγόρασε η HELLENIC SEAWAYS??

----------


## Trakman

6/8/08 Πειραιάς

----------


## kastro

Τελικά θα μετακομάσει σε άλλη γραμμή τον Σεπτέμβριο ακούστηκε τίποτα;

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14259

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14260

----------


## manolis m.

file eliaslan ???? ma apoperatothike gia logariasmo tis hellenik seaways file mou

----------


## Speedkiller

Ακούω γνώμες...(Μονο απο Νελίτες :Razz: )

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14277

----------


## sylver23

δεν ειμαι νελιτες αλλα θα πω κατι

Ο ΝΗΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΡΒΕΛΙΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ.(αστειακι ε)

----------


## scoufgian

μ αρεσει speedkiller..........για προχωρα στην υλοποιηση της ιδεας σου αμεσα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

egw tha kanw akrivws to idip asteiaki me ton filo sylver23...!! eustoxa topothetimeno !!

----------


## Speedkiller

Δε διαφώνησα πουθενά...Πλάκα κάνουμε παιδιά!!!Να και μια ημιτελής μορφή του... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14431

----------


## sylver23

βαλε τα γραμματα ΝΕL LINES  πιο μικρα κ ανεβασε τα λιγο πιο πανω απο την ισαλο.κ κανε μπλε την γραμμη την μαυρη στα παραθυρα να κολλαει με τα αλλα μπλε.

----------


## Speedkiller

Αντε ρε ζηλιάρηδες... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: Για πλάκα το έκανα παιδιά!Για να γίνει σωστό θέλει δουλειά!!!

----------


## sylver23

ναι ρε συ.καλα εκανες .απλα κανε αμα μπορεις αυτα που σου πα για να το δω καλυτερα με ασπρα χρωματα

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ορίστε μια παραλλαγή!

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Ορίστε μια παραλλαγή!


KALO FENETE ALLA DEN TERGIAZI TI FOUGARO GIA NEL ΘELEI ALO!! ΠΑΝΤOS MPRABO!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt_Hiotis

Ωραίο!!! Τα συγχαρητήρια μου. Βέβαια εμένα μου αρκεί να μείνει στην γραμμή μας ως έχει....

----------


## eliasaslan

> file eliaslan ???? ma apoperatothike gia logariasmo tis hellenik seaways file mou


Να σαι καλά φίλε Μανόλις Μ!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :x:mrgreen:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Thanks!!! :Smile:

----------


## erwdios

άκουσα ότι θα κόψει τη Μυτιλήνη από το πρόγραμμά του...

----------


## cpt_Hiotis

Εννοείς ότι θα κάνει Πειραιά - Χίο μόνο; Γιατί αλλιώς το κόψιμο της Μυτιλήνης συζητείτε από τον Ιούνιο, μάλιστα λίγο καιρό πριν από το ατύχημα του Θεόφιλου η HSW είχε καταθέσει αίτημα για αλλαγή δρομολογίων στα πλοία Νήσος Χίος, Νήσος Μύκονος στο Σ.Α.Σ. τα οποία δεν προχώρησαν εξαιτίας του ατυχήματος. Πιθανώς η εταιρεία να επανέλθει αργότερα. Το πιο πιθανό νέο του δρομολόγιο θα είναι Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Τήνος - Μύκονος - Χίος.

----------


## erwdios

Όπως τα λες, με κάλυψες.

----------


## cmitsos

λοιπόν πηγα 3μερο κατω στο νησι και μιλησα και με τα παιδια του πληρώματος που γνωρίζω προσωπικα.... Αρχικά το καράβι δε πάει πουθενά. Δε φεύγει απο τη γραμμή. Άλλωστε είναι φουλ κάθε βράδυ όταν επιστρέφει απο χιο!!! Ούτε το δρομολόγιο συρου-μυκουνου-χίου ισχύει. Κατα τάλλα μάλλον δε ξαναταξιδέυω με το χίος στα νυχτερινά του δρομολόγια καθώς δε θέλω να φτάνω στον πειραιά με 1.30 ώρα καθυστέρηση...είναι τραγικό και μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία...Ακόμα, οι τιμές έχουν αυξηθεί τόσο που η ιστορία είναι 2 φορές τραγικότερη...Το μόνο ότι το πλήρωμα είναι εξαίρετο. Μου έλειψαν τα καθίσματα των μινωικών παλατιών...Δυστυχώς στα χίος-μυκονος αν και καινούργια δε βολεύουν καθόλου...πιάνεσαι απίστευτα....φώτος δεν έβγαλα αλλά θα βάλω κάποιες π είχα τραβήξει ιούνη με τ βενετικο και τα υπόλοιπα  :Very Happy:  αυτά προς το παρόν σε 4 μέρες ξαναπάω και έρχομαι...ελπίζω να έχει λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία και γερους :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

σημερινη αναχωρηση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14561

----------


## dimitris

Γιαννη πολυ ομορφη και ειδικα το φοντο πισω :Wink: 
και ο κοκκινος αδειος :Razz:

----------


## cmitsos

μια που κατέβηκες γιαννη δεν ερχοσουν να με πάρεις κιολας απο το λιμάνι?? αυτά που έγραψα τα είδες?? εχεις να πεις κάτι επαυτων?

----------


## scoufgian

> μια που κατέβηκες γιαννη δεν ερχοσουν να με πάρεις κιολας απο το λιμάνι??


οταν αγορασω taxi θα σε ειδοποιησω.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 



> αυτά που έγραψα τα είδες?? εχεις να πεις κάτι επαυτων?


οσο γι αυτα που ανεφερες πιστευω πως το πλοιο θα μετακινηθει και θα φτανει μεχρι Χιο.Το πληρωμα με το οποιο μιλησες ειναι ο τελευταιος κομπος της υποθεσης.Αυτοι οπου τους πουν θα πανε.Τα μεγαλα κεφαλια κανονιζουν.Οσο για τη τιμη του εισιτηριου συμφωνω μαζι σου.Δεν παω να παρω καλυτερα αεροπλανο........

----------


## cmitsos

θα με χρέωνες κιολας?? γιαννη? πίστεψε με δε φεύγει το πλοιο απο τη γραμμή...το θέμα είναι ότι ούτε τησυρο μυκονο τηνο βλεπω στο πρόγραμμα,,...

----------


## laz94

> σημερινη αναχωρηση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14561


Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο scoufgian! Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!! και πάλι μπράβο :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο scoufgian! Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!! και πάλι μπράβο


merci λαζαρε

----------


## dimitris!

Ακόμη και χτές 4 Σεπτεμβρίου ένας ξαδερφος μου που γύριζε με το εν λόγω πλοίο μου είπε οι ήταν γεμάτο και δεν εβρισκε ούτε ένα κρεβάτι απο Χίο προς Πειραιά.Το πλοίο απο όσο βλέπω πάει πολύ καλά στη γραμμή...

----------


## GiannisV

Γνωριζει κανεις αν το πλοιο θα κανει το δρομολογιο Πειραιας-Συρος-Χιος??Και αν ναι ποτε μπαινει?Ευχαριστω

----------


## Speedkiller

Μια βραδυνή στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14722

Στον φίλο STRATHGO...

----------


## cmitsos

εμένα καμμία αφιέρωση?? :Confused:  το πλοίο φίλε μου 8α κάνει το δρομολόγιο χίο μυτιλήνη...

----------


## kastro

> Γνωριζει κανεις αν το πλοιο θα κανει το δρομολογιο Πειραιας-Συρος-Χιος??Και αν ναι ποτε μπαινει?Ευχαριστω


Θα πηγαίνει μέχρι την Χίο και δεν θα συνεχίζει για Μυτιλήνη είναι λίγο απίθανο.

----------


## Speedkiller

> εμένα καμμία αφιέρωση?? το πλοίο φίλε μου 8α κάνει το δρομολόγιο χίο μυτιλήνη...


Στον φίλο cmitso να μην μου παραπονιεται... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14791


25/8/2007 στον Πειραία!(Μόλις είχε ξεκινήσει για Χανιά...)

----------


## Νaval22

Μακάρι το χίος να μη παέι πουθενά,θα γίνει αυτό το καράβι μας,τώρα που χάνεται η ΝΕΛ και μακάρι η hellenic να μην είχε αγοραστεί απο τη sea star και να έβαζε άλλο ένα τέτοιο πλοίο να δίπλωνε το χίος είναι η φιλοσοφία βαποριού που τεριάζει γάντι στα νησιά και ειδικά η βραδυνή αναχώρηση απο μυτιλήνη

----------


## manolis m.

File stefane exeis apolito dikio...alla fovamai pws apo ton neo xrono kai meta to nisos xio allazei limeria kai kateuthinetai pros kentriko aigaio.!!

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε speedkiller μην βγάζεις φότο ανταγωνιστές και όλοι οι ΝΕΛίτες χαχααχ :Wink: 
χωρίς πλάκα πάντως μακάρι το πλοίο να συνεχίσει στην γραμμή του

----------


## cmitsos

> Στον φίλο cmitso να μην μου παραπονιεται...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14791
> 
> 
> 25/8/2007 στον Πειραία!(Μόλις είχε ξεκινήσει για Χανιά...)



ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑΣ  :Very Happy:   επαναλαμβάνω...ότι κεντρικό αιγαίο ακόμα δε το βλέπω...για επισκευη σε κανα μήνα ίσως λενε οι πληροφορίες μου. Μέχρι τότε δε πάει πουθενα!

----------


## Speedkiller

Απόνερα από Νήσος Χιος μαζί με τη γαλανόλευκη...Τι ωραία που ήταν εκείνη η μέρα ρε παιδια... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: Δε θα την ξεχάσω ποτε!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14819

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> File stefane exeis apolito dikio...alla fovamai pws apo ton neo xrono kai meta to nisos xio allazei limeria kai kateuthinetai pros kentriko aigaio.!!


Τι εννοείς όταν λές κεντρικό Αιγαίο?

----------


## Rocinante

Κατα τη σημερινη του αναχωρηση...

nc6908.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χτές το μεσημέρι πηγαίνοντας για Χίο στον Κάβο Ντόρο δυστυχώς ο δρόμος δεν ήταν καλός με αποτέλεσμα να καθυστερήσω και να μην προλάβω να το τραβήξω πιο κοντά.

nhsos xios.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Ευτυχώς όμως τα καλά παιδιά της δεύτερης φωτογραφίας μου έστειλαν αυτή για να μου φύγει ο καημός* 
*Το απίστευτο είναι ότι τραβηγμένη στο ίδιο σημείο με την δικη μου ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στα παιδιά της δευτερης φώτο που μοιράζονται μαζί μας τέτοιες Μοναδικές φωτογραφίες.*
*DSC_1197.jpg*

*fwto1.jpg*

----------


## .voyager

Μπράβο για τον κόπο. Κι αυτή πάλι όμορφη είναι. 
Έχω φάει κάτι καιρούς στον κάβο με τον πατέρα μου, τέλειους, μ΄απαγορευτικά για τα επιβατηγά...

----------


## cmitsos

φανταστική φωτογραφία  :Very Happy:  ευχαριστούμε

----------


## manolis m.

Ennow pws iperxei pERIPTWSI NA PAEI TO mykonos kYKLADES  kai to XIOS kyklades- Samo-Ikaria!!

----------


## cmitsos

αυτό σίγουρα όχι.......μάλλον αυτή τη φορά δε ταξιδέυω με το χίος ούτε θάρθω μιας και οι τιμές είναι φοβερές και φοιτητής είμαι....δεν έχω τόσα χρήματα έλεος...80 ευρω να πάω και να έρθω :Sad:  κρίμα......οπότε νέα μου αναφορά για ταξίδι με το χίος στο τέλος του μήνα

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Χμμμμμμ....δλδ το ένα Παροναξία και το άλλο λίγο πιο πάνω και Ικαρία.....ή το αντίστροφο.....δεν θα ήταν άσχημο......

----------


## cmitsos

αφιερωμένη σε speedkiller , Leo, Στρατηγό και Δημήτρη!!! πηγαίνοντας προς χίο έχοντας περάσει το βενέτικο

----------


## Leo

cmitsos σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ... απο τις φωτογραφίες που δνε βλέπουμε τακτικά.... Το ζικ ζακ στο βάθος το βλέπεις? χμμμμ.... ρεύματα ή παρατιμονιές? :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

ακριβώς και γω αυτό παρατήρησα...! :Very Happy:  μάλλον ρεύματα...έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω τουλάχιστον!

----------


## STRATHGOS

> ακριβώς και γω αυτό παρατήρησα...! μάλλον ρεύματα...έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω τουλάχιστον!


 Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Έκτακτη εμφάνιση του πλοίου στην Τήνου σήμερα .Ο δαιμόνιος* Lakis* ξανακτύπησε.... :Very Happy: Το πλοίο θα ξαναπροσεγγίσει το άλλο Σάββατο πάλι αγαπητοί μου όπου λογικά θα βρίσκεται στην Τήνο και το Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος οπότε υπομονή για φωτό πολύ δυνατές.... :Wink: 


P9200333.jpg







P9200334.jpg








P9200336.jpg










P9200341.jpg











P9200349.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Φανταστικες

----------


## vinman

Υπέροχες!!

----------


## sylver23

γιατι αυτο το εκτακτο?

----------


## Rocinante

> γιατι αυτο το εκτακτο?


Κανει προβα για του χρονου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris

ειχε ξανακανει φετος προς Τηνο
εκδρομη απο Μυτιληνη!

----------


## laz94

Ανεπανάλυπτες....

----------


## Leo

> Κανει προβα για του χρονου


Χαίρομαι που συνειδητοποιείς οτι ο Ηorsa, τα horses γιατί τα είδες τα μάυρα (σκούρα άλογα) πως μουκάρανε σήμερα? Με την πρώτη αριστερή και δυντή μανούβρα.... Φοβού τους Δαναούς  :Cool:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Με ολα οσα εχετε κανει με γεμισατε υποχρεωση.Δικες σας λοιπον οι φωτογραφιες του εσωτερικου του βαποριου απο τον παρθενικο καταπλου του Νησος Χιος στη Σουδα περυσι στις 20/7/2007.

Nissos_Chios_aEsoteriko_Mpalkoni_Dexia_tis_Ypodohis_Souda_20_7_2007.JPG

Nissos_Chios_aples_aeroporikes_pryma_20_7_2007.JPG

Nissos_Chios_aples_aeroporikes_sto_meso_tou_ploiou_20_7_2007.JPG

Nissos_Chios_Aristera_Piso_Apo_to_Self_Service_Souda_20_7_2007.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μερικες ακομα...

Nissos_Chios_Diakekrimeni.JPG

Nissos_Chios_Self_Service_Aristera_Souda_20_7_2007.JPG

Nissos_Chios_sxedon_plorio_saloni_Souda_20_7_2007.JPG

----------


## Nautikos II

> Με ολα οσα εχετε κανει με γεμισατε υποχρεωση.Δικες σας λοιπον οι φωτογραφιες του εσωτερικου του βαποριου απο τον παρθενικο καταπλου του Νησος Χιος στη Σουδα περυσι στις 20/7/2007.
> 
> Nissos_Chios_aEsoteriko_Mpalkoni_Dexia_tis_Ypodohis_Souda_20_7_2007.JPG
> 
> Nissos_Chios_aples_aeroporikes_pryma_20_7_2007.JPG
> 
> Nissos_Chios_aples_aeroporikes_sto_meso_tou_ploiou_20_7_2007.JPG
> 
> Nissos_Chios_Aristera_Piso_Apo_to_Self_Service_Souda_20_7_2007.JPG


Επιτελους *και* εσωτερικες *και* πανεμορφες

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Διονύση σήμερα βλέπω ότι είναι η δική σου σειρά να μας τρελάνεις!!
Κάθε μέρα και κάτι διαφορετικό απο αυτήν την όμορφη παρέα!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Με ολα οσα εχετε κανει με γεμισατε υποχρεωση.Δικες σας λοιπον οι φωτογραφιες του εσωτερικου του βαποριου απο τον παρθενικο καταπλου του Νησος Χιος στη Σουδα περυσι στις 20/7/2007.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16929
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16930
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16931
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16932





> Μερικες ακομα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16938
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16939
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16940


Και είναι πρωί ακόμα... Κατάλαβα πως θα κυλήσει η μέρα πάλι σήμερα!!! Εξαιρετικές φίλε Nionio!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τις ειχα ξεχασμεμες αυτες απο περυσι και λεω για να δω εχουν βαλει καμια απο το εσωτερικο;Δεν βρηκα και... ολες δικες σας. Μπορω να κανω και αλλιως;

----------


## eliasaslan

συγχαρητήρια φίλε captain nionios, καταπληκτικές

----------


## laz94

> Μερικες ακομα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16938
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16939
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16940


ΟΥΑΑΑΑΟΥ!!! πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες Νιονιο. Σκεφτηκες να τις στείλεις στην εταιρία?????? Δεν έχει και κόσμο...μια χαρά θα τους βολέψει για τα φιλλάδια :Wink: . Με το που είδα εσωτερικούς χώρους έπαθα ένα ψιλο-σοκ μιας και τρελένομαι για φωτογραφίες εσωτερικών χώρων στα πλοία. Και άμα είναι ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες........ευτυχώς που δεν είμαι σε ηίκία για κανένα έμφραγμα:lol::lol:......

----------


## leonidas

και εγω εμεινα με το στομα ανοιχτο.φιλε νιονιο εγραψες.
απιστευτες φοτο.συγχαριτηρια! :Wink: 
οι εσωτερικες φοτο ειναι το κατι αλλο.δειχνει την εσωτερικη ομορφια του πλοιου.οπως λεμε κ στον ανθρωπο... :Razz: 
σκετη χλιδη ειναι το χιος!
μακαρι καποτε να μπω σ'αυτο το αριστουργημα!!! :Cool:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε παιδια με κανετε υπερευτυχισμενο.Αν ηξερα οτι θα σας αρεσαν τοσο θα προσπαθουσα να βγαζω πιο συχνα εσωτερικες.Εκεινη τη μερα ηταν ο παρθενικος καταπλους του στη Σουδα και ζητησα να ανεβω.Με αφησαν αμεσως και να το αποτελεσμα...Μαλιστα με ρωτησαν:"Εισαι δημοσιογραφος;". Οχι λεω, τρελος μονο. :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> Ρε παιδια με κανετε υπερευτυχισμενο.Αν ηξερα οτι θα σας αρεσαν τοσο θα προσπαθουσα να βγαζω πιο συχνα εσωτερικες.Εκεινη τη μερα ηταν ο παρθενικος καταπλους του στη Σουδα και ζητησα να ανεβω.Με αφησαν αμεσως και να το αποτελεσμα...Μαλιστα με ρωτησαν:"Εισαι δημοσιογραφος;". Οχι λεω, τρελος μονο.


χαχαχα..............:lol:

----------


## sylver23

mprabo  ρε διονυση.απο οτι βλεπω καποια σαλονια ειναι ιδια με το αδερφακι του αλλα διαφερει λιγο στα τραπεζακια διπλα στα παραθυρα και επισης  καποια σημεια ειναι πιο πολυτελη απο το μυκονος

----------


## marsant

Φιλε captain nionio ουτε δημοσιαγραφος να ησουν μπραβο!Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες εβγαλες και απο ωραιες γωνιες μαλιστα.:wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Μερικες ακομα...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16938
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16939
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16940





> Έκτακτη εμφάνιση του πλοίου στην Τήνου σήμερα .Ο δαιμόνιος* Lakis* ξανακτύπησε....Το πλοίο θα ξαναπροσεγγίσει το άλλο Σάββατο πάλι αγαπητοί μου όπου λογικά θα βρίσκεται στην Τήνο και το Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος οπότε υπομονή για φωτό πολύ δυνατές....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16793
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16794
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16795
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16796
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16797


Είσαστε καταπληκτικοί. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο ρε Διονυση μπραβο. Εκπληκτικες "μπομπες" φωτογραφιες δοσμενες την καταληλη στιγμη
Υπεροχοι χωροι πολυτελεια σιγουρα θα χαιρετε κανεις να ταξιδευει με αυτο υο πλοιο.
Τραπεζακι ομως στα γουστα μου δεν ειδα...

----------


## dimitris

επειδη και Τηνο να το βαλουνε θα φευγει απο Πειραια εσυ πας απο Ραφηνα γι αυτο δεν βαλανε τραπεζακι... :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Καλοοοοοοοοοο  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ... τάπα. σους :Cool:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Μπραβο ρε Διονυση μπραβο. Εκπληκτικες "μπομπες" φωτογραφιες δοσμενες την καταληλη στιγμη
> * Υπεροχοι χωροι πολυτελεια σιγουρα θα χαιρετε κανεις να ταξιδευει με αυτο υο πλοιο.*
> Τραπεζακι ομως στα γουστα μου δεν ειδα...


Σε ευχαριστω φιλε Αντωνη και θελω να σου πω οτι αυτο που λες ισχυει.Ειναι παρα πολυ προσεγμενο εσωτερικα με ομορφη νεανικη διακοσμηση, ομως σαν την μπαλαρινα μας, αλλα και τις αλλες παλαιες κυριες του Αιγαιου δεν σε ταξιδευει, πιστεψε με...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Νομίζω είναι η δεύτερη φορά που παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα με τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου. Τον ίδιο καταπέλτη φοράει και το Ν. Μύκονος και δεν νομίζω να έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα.


NAI TO SXETIKO BINTEO!! PAIH KAIROS ALA DEN PIRAZI EDO EINAAI TIN DEYTERI FORA POY XALASE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDV9HQ0881Y:lol:

----------


## sylver23

το -αμαν- :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  μαρεσε...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> το -αμαν- μαρεσε...


pantos den eitan diko moy to aman!! xi ix :Smile:

----------


## cmitsos

καλησπέρα φίλοι μου όλοι απο το φόρουμ μου έχετε λείψει οι επαγγελματικές μου υποχρεώσεις μέχρι αρχές δεκέβρη 8α περιορίζουν τη δυνατότητα μου για σχολιασμό εδώ :Sad:  :Sad:  Λοιπόν το Σάββατο πάω χίο και μετα λύπης μου είδα ότι κάνει στάση στη χίο και μία ώρα και δέκα λετά παραπάνω , για να μη πώ μιάμιση ώρα θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα πάει τήνο?

----------


## Nautikos II

Δυο πρωινες φωτο απο 9/9/2008
NISSOS CHIOS [24].JPG

NISSOS CHIOS [25].JPG

----------


## vinman

Πανέμορφες!!!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Me kalipse oVinman...

----------


## cmitsos

εμένα δε με κάλυψε κανεις  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Leo

> καλησπέρα φίλοι μου όλοι απο το φόρουμ μου έχετε λείψει οι επαγγελματικές μου υποχρεώσεις μέχρι αρχές δεκέβρη 8α περιορίζουν τη δυνατότητα μου για σχολιασμό εδώ Λοιπόν το Σάββατο πάω χίο και μετα λύπης μου είδα ότι κάνει στάση στη χίο και μία ώρα και δέκα λετά παραπάνω , για να μη πώ μιάμιση ώρα θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα πάει τήνο?


Δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που πάει Τήνο.... Πάει εκδρομείς /προσκηνητές απο τα νησιά του Βορείου Αιγαίου και μετά μια εβδομάδα τους γυρίζει πίσω. Γίνεται 2-3 φορές τον χρόνο διαφορετικές εποχές. Παλαιότερα και η ΝΕΛ έκανε κάτι αντίστοιχο τις ίδιες χρονικές πςεριόδους. Ελπίζω καλυφθήκες ε?  :Very Happy:

----------


## cmitsos

πλήρως!!!!!!! θα τα ξαναπούμε φίλοι μου δε σας ξεχνώ!

----------


## manolis m.

> Δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που πάει Τήνο.... Πάει εκδρομείς /προσκηνητές απο τα νησιά του Βορείου Αιγαίου και μετά μια εβδομάδα τους γυρίζει πίσω. Γίνεται 2-3 φορές τον χρόνο διαφορετικές εποχές. Παλαιότερα και η ΝΕΛ έκανε κάτι αντίστοιχο τις ίδιες χρονικές πςεριόδους. Ελπίζω καλυφθήκες ε?


Omologw pws den to eixa ksanakousei..

----------


## konigi

καλησπέρα σε όλοθς,και αύριο το πλοίο θα ξαναπάει Τήνο...οι εκδρομές που γίνονται τις διοργανώνει ένα ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο της μυτηλήνης με σκόπο να πάνε προσκυνητές το πρωι στην τήνο και να γυρίσουν το βράδυ.. :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*Σωστός ο Konigi αύριο το πλοίο θα αφιχθεί πάλι στην Τήνο με προσκυνητές και θα ξαναπεράσει το βράδυ να τους πάρει..*

----------


## cmitsos

πωωω έλεος θα μας πρήξουν

----------


## giannisk88

Εχετε δίκιο πριν λίγο αφήχθει και κοιτάξτε κόσμο που έχει στα πισω καταστρώματα.

νισοσ χιος.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Mερικές εικόνες σημερινές του πλοίου κατά την άφιξη του στην Τήνο.*

*Copyright Lakis*

23 (1).jpg






23 (2).jpg






23.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> *Mερικές εικόνες σημερινές του πλοίου κατά την άφιξη του στην Τήνο.*
> 
> *Copyright Lakis*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Φιλε polyka παλι ζωγραφισες :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> *Mερικές εικόνες σημερινές του πλοίου κατά την άφιξη του στην Τήνο.*


Εξαιρετικές!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Markos

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες! Μπραβο!!

----------


## notias

ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ POLYKA
100_2606.JPG

100_2608.JPG

100_2612.JPG

100_2614.JPG

100_2631.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό σου φίλε notia. Μπράβο σου. :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ POLYKA


Bingo!!!!! Αυτη την πρωτη φωτογραφια περιμενα να δω τοσες μερες. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.
Οι μονιμοι πλεον ανταποκριτες τις Τηνου προβλεπω να μας αναστατωνουν το χειμωνα.

----------


## polykas

> ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ POLYKA
> 100_2606.JPG
> 
> 100_2608.JPG
> 
> 100_2612.JPG
> 
> 100_2614.JPG
> 
> 100_2631.JPG


*Σε ευχαριστούμε notia για το καταπληκτικό φωτορεπορτάζ σου.Να είσαι καλά...*

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΑΠΟ ΕΓΚΥΡΗ ΠΗΓΗ ΜΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΔΡΟ.ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΛΕΣΒΟ Η ΧΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΚΥΝΗΜΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ.!!!.  :Surprised:

----------


## STRATHGOS

Λενε για δρομολογειο απο πειραια συρο~μυκονο χιο~μυτιληνη αλλα κολλησαν στα συνδικατα επειδη λεει απαιτουσαν διπλα πληροματα και η εταιρια λεει δεν βαζει! η το αλλο ειναι να γινη  Ημεροπλοιο για να χτυπηση την μπλου σταρ και στο συρο τινο μυκονο απο πειραια το Ν χιος υπηρεσιακη 27 και το ιθακι 22 με 23 !! :Very Happy:

----------


## cmitsos

λοιπόν εσείς με τις φώτο και γώ live ανταπόκριση απο μέσα...δυστυχώς ταξίδεψα το σάββατο για χίο με αυτό το δρομολόγιο....η ταλαιπωρία ήταν απίστευτη....και δυστυχώς καταγγέλω την παράνομη κίνηση των υπεραριθμων εισιτηρίων...το εστιατόριο ηταν γεματό με επιβάτες όχι που ήθελαν να φάνε αλλά να κάτσουν...ένας τρελός πανικός. Φτάσαμε τήνο στις 10 η ώρα το βράδυ και χίο στις 1.20 ακριβώς...η ταλαιπωρία μεγάλη. Νέο απο το πρωινό δρομολόγιο του σαββάτου που πήγαινε κόσμο στη χίο: ήθελε κάποιος να μπεί α θέση με το έτσι θέλω το παιδί στην είσοδο δεν τον άφησε και εκείνο χτύπησε βάναυσα τον παιδί του πληρώματος και τον τραυμάτισε. Κατα τη διάρκεια της στασης στη χίο το παιδί πήγε στο νοσοκομείο χίου και ο εν λόγω επιβάτης στο αστυνομικό τμήμα ... σε κάτι τέτοια ταξίδια σκέφτομαι πόσο ζώα μπορούν να είναι κάποιοι άνθρωποι.... :Sad: . Επέστρεψα τη δευτέρα βράδυ απο χίο, όπου όλα καλά. Αν γίνει αυτό που λες στρατηγέ κανενας επιβάτης που θέλει να πάει χιο ή μυτιλήνη δε θα παίρνει το εν λόγω δρομολόγιο...ακουω τις παρατηρήσεις σας

----------


## MYTILENE

Και ο κύριος που χτύπησε το παληκάρι το παίζει και μεγαλοπαράγοντας τοπικής ομάδος της Λέσβου,μάλλον επείδη ανέβηκε κατηγορία και ΄΄βγήκε΄΄ επιτέλους από το νησί νομίζει οτι θα δέρνει-χτυπάει τον καθένα ταλαιπωρημένο και εξαντλημένο άνθρωπο που θαλλασοδέρνετε χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, το βλαχαδερό!!!!Κάτι τετοιοι μας κάνουν ρεζίλι στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.Μπράβο τους λοιπόν. :Mad:

----------


## apollonas

to ploio simera epiase kai andro gavrio kai katebase athlites apo xio kai lesvo afixi 4.40 pm kai anaxorisi 05.05 pm epese o mithos pou elege oti 140 m ploia den xorane sto gavrio kai idios to mykonos kai chios afixi ston peiraia stis 7.45 pm tha xanaerthei tin deytera to mesimeri na tous parei piso

----------


## scoufgian

> to ploio simera epiase kai andro gavrio kai katebase athlites apo xio kai lesvo afixi 4.40 pm kai anaxorisi 05.05 pm epese o mithos pou elege oti 140 m ploia den xorane sto gavrio kai idios to mykonos kai chios afixi ston peiraia stis 7.45 pm tha xanaerthei tin deytera to mesimeri na tous parei piso


ευχαριστουμε το φιλο apollona για την ενημερωση!!!!

----------


## cmitsos

εμείς σου κάναμε ολόκληρο ρεπορτάζ ρε γιαννη και δε μας είπες τπτ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> εμείς σου κάναμε ολόκληρο ρεπορτάζ ρε γιαννη και δε μας είπες τπτ


εσενα ελα να σου δωσω μια καραμελα επειδη σε ξεχασα....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cmitsos

ε μα τι να πω τόσο συχνό ανταποκριτή μέσα απο το καράβι κιολας δεν έχεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

*19 αυγουστου .ωρα 7 περιπου το πρωι .φωτο απο το μυκονος.


*

----------


## manolis m.

Wraia fasi gia fwtografia sylver! Mpravo !

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Παίδες....έχει κανένα πρόβλημα το βαπόρι? Αυτή την στιγμή από το Syros Observer είναι στα βόρια της άνδρου και πηγαίνει με 16,9 μίλια. Συμβαίνει κάτι ή είναι κόλλημα του site? Εδώ και ένα 20άλεπτο φαίνεται έτσι......
Αυτή την στιγμή είναι σε ένα κόλπο της Άνδρου κοντ'α στην περιοχή Υδρούσες με 8,1 μίλια και πλησιάζει και το Πηνελόπη Α και είναι στο κατόπη του και το Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ.......

----------


## Leo

'Εχει αφήσει κόσμο και πιάνει ¶νδρο να τουσ πάρει πίσω. Εκδρομείς... διάβασε προηγούμενα πόστς.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Okie.....συγγνώμη...

----------


## Mixalhs_13



----------


## apollonas

stis 15.30 yrthe sto gavrio kai stis 15.45 efyge pire gyro stous 200 athlites apo xio kai lesvo kai kapoious memenomenous efkeria gia ekdromh ston agio rafahl ola kala kanena problhma me to ploio

nisos chios 024.jpg

nisos chios 025.jpg

nisos chios 032.jpg

nisos chios 039.jpg

nisos chios 045.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Wraies fwto mono kai mono epeidi deixnei ploia pragmat8ka stolidia gia tis thallases mas...Eksairetikes phwto kai panemrfo topio...!!

----------


## konigi

Logika olp kai kapoios tha vriskotan ekei na vgalei kapoia foto!!!tha to mathoume se ligo Afto!!!!Ouden kripton Ipo ton Ilio pou legan kai ok arxaioi imon....

----------


## MYTILENE

Φανταστικές φώτο φίλε apollon και ολοκάθαρες!!!!!Χίλια μπράβο είναι πολύ ωραίες

----------


## parianos

Σε 3 ωρες εφτασε στην Ανδρο?????? Ενω τα πλοια της Ραφηνας πανε 2 ωρες, πολυ παραξενο αυτο.....

----------


## cmitsos

κανονικά κάνει πειραιά σούνιο 1,5 ώρα...

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες φιλε apollona,Μπραβο

----------


## apollonas

eyxaristo poly to ploio ekane 2.40 einai 65 milia h pereklisi tou sto dromologio einai 8 milia kai me to mpes bges peripou 30 lepta pantos fantastiko ploio alla apedixa ston kyrio makh kai stous arxikapetaneous tis hellenic oti to mykonos poy den hrthe sthn rafina den htan oti den xorage sto gavrio alla kati allo....

----------


## apollonas

kai akoma kapoies kai h filoi pou hrthan to kalokeri mazi me ton niko sto gavrio tous thimithika kai elega na pao epenanti alla bariomoun

nisos chios 033.jpg

nisos chios 043.jpg

nisos chios 049.jpg

nisos chios 056.jpg

nisos chios 061.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> kai akoma kapoies kai h filoi pou hrthan to kalokeri mazi me ton niko sto gavrio tous thimithika kai elega na pao epenanti alla bariomoun


απολλωνα μην στεναχωριεσαι για την επισκεψη μας το καλοκαιρι.ηταν ημερησιο ταξιδι και μπορουσαμε να μιλησουμε για πολυ λιγο.Σιγουρα θα σε ξαναεπισκεφτουμε και θα τα πουμε απο κοντα.Εντουτοις συνεχισε τις πολυ καλες φωτογραφιες απο το Γαυριο. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

παρα πολυ ωραιες φωτο.ευχαριστουμε για το (φωτο)ρεπορταζ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πατρίδα σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το φωτο ρεπορταζ  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Apollonas πολύ καλές οι φωτογραφίες σου!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καλλιτέχνης με την κυριολεκτική σημασία της λέξεως. :Wink:  Εύγε. :Wink:

----------


## citcoc

αχ πραγματικα εκπληκτικες φωτογραφιες....!!!! μακαρι αυτο το θεαμα να το βλεπαμε καθε μερα.....!!!!! αχ αυτη η ραφηνα παντα ''ριγμενη'' θα ειναι.....!!!!  :Sad: !!! ποσο της λειπουν τετοια ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ αλλα συμφεροντα ειναι αυτα δυστυχως!

----------


## apollonas

kai omos o agonas synexizete ayto htan mia arxh epete synexeia an boithisoun kai h xiotes kai h mytilinoi nomizo oti to ploio prepei na kanei kai kapoia dromologia apo gavrio etsi gia thn kalyterh ploirotita kai epidi eimaste kai pano sto dromo tou  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> kai omos o agonas synexizete ayto htan mia arxh epete synexeia an boithisoun kai h xiotes kai h mytilinoi nomizo oti to ploio prepei na kanei kai kapoia dromologia apo gavrio etsi gia thn kalyterh ploirotita kai epidi eimaste kai pano sto dromo tou


Πατρίδα το εύχομαι παραγματικά, εσύ έχεις προσωπική εμπειρία στο θέμα μιας και έχεις βιώσει αντίστοιχες στιγμές κατα το παρελθόν  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Isws tha itan mia kali idea to na pernaiei apo Gavrio to ploio...

----------


## Speedkiller

Προσωπικά να μην περνάει...Αν συμβεί αυτό τοτε θα χάσει πληρότητα απο αυτούς για μυτιλήνη χιο διοτι αν είναι να πληρώσω σχεδόν διπλά απ το Λισσός πχ η το Μυτιλήνη και να πάω στην ίδια περίπου ώρα δεν θα το σκεφτώ και καθόλου στην επιλογή μου και φυσικά δε θα ναι το νήσος Χιος...

----------


## apollonas

> Προσωπικά να μην περνάει...Αν συμβεί αυτό τοτε θα χάσει πληρότητα απο αυτούς για μυτιλήνη χιο διοτι αν είναι να πληρώσω σχεδόν διπλά απ το Λισσός πχ η το Μυτιλήνη και να πάω στην ίδια περίπου ώρα δεν θα το σκεφτώ και καθόλου στην επιλογή μου και φυσικά δε θα ναι το νήσος Χιος...


akou leo anti na paei syro-mykono xio-lesvo 230 nm mipos to kanane andro-xio-lesvo 210 nm h parakampsi einai 8 milia ara 20 lepta kai tha einai kai protoporiako tha ginei proth fora h syndesh me b.aigaio kai min xexnas oti h lesvos kai h andros einai apo ta kalitera proskinimata tou thriskeftikou tourismou

----------


## Nick_Pet

Θα ήταν πολύ καλό για την ¶νδρο να συνδεθεί και με τον Πειραιά, θα βολέψει πολύ και ταξιδιώτες που δε θέλουν να πάρουν αυτοκίνητο. Η Ραφήνα είναι πιο άβολη ως προς αυτό. Και η χρονική επιβάρυνση για το πλοίο δε θα είναι μεγάλη. Ωστόσο δε νομίζω κι εγώ ότι είναι πιθανό τέτοιο δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Speedkiller

Δν θέλω να στεναχωρήσω τους φίλους απ την Ανδρο αλλά το λπλοίο κάνει για πειραιά χιο Μυτιλήνη 9.30-10 ωρες και φτάνει Λέσβο στις 10.30-11 το βραδυ..ας αφήσουμε τι λεέι η Hellenic seaways...Αυτή είναι η πραγματικοτητα!Απο κει κ πέρα αν είναι να παει και άνδρο καταλαβαίνετε πως τα περιθώρια στενεύουν...Θα προλαβαίνει πχ να παεί παλί για πειραιά?το καραβι συνήθως φεύγει στις 10.30 το βράδυ απο Μυτιλήνη δηλάδή μόλις φτάσει...Μεχρι να φτάσει,να ξεφορτώσει,να ξαναφορτώσει...Καλά κρασιά...Είμαι 100% σίγουρος πως όσο κόσμο πάρει απο και για άνδρο άλλο τόσο ίσως και περισσότερο θα χάσει για μυτιλήνη...Τέλος πάντων αυτό το πλοίο έπιασε στη γραμμή λόγω της ταχύτητας εκτέλεσης του δρομολογίου σε σχέση με τη ΝΕΛ!Αν αυτή η πρωτοπορία χαθεί τότε και το πλοίο θα χάσει τα όποια πλεονεκτήματα σε σχέση με τους ανταγωνιστές!Αυτά τα δρομολόγια αν ποτε δικιμαστούν θα αποτυχουν...Αν δραστηριοποιηθεί σε άλλη γραμμή τότε με γεια του με χαρά του...

----------


## apollonas

ti les tote gia tin dromologisi tou lian syntomos apo syro-tino-xio-lesvo tha einai kalytera gia tous mytilinious

----------


## Speedkiller

> ti les tote gia tin dromologisi tou lian syntomos apo syro-tino-xio-lesvo tha einai kalytera gia tous mytilinious



Αυτό που είπα και πριν αλλά μάλλον δεν ήταν απολύτως σαφές είναι πως το δρομολόγιο αυτό είναι απλά ακυρο για μυτιληνιούς και παιζεται να είναι άκυρο και για πολλούς Χίωτες!!!Με αλλα λόγια τα 2 τελευταία νησιά βγαίνουν εκτος λίγο πολύ και το πλοίο θα είναι πλέον λύση ανάγκης και όχι προτίμηση γι αυτά!

----------


## apollonas

ara kalytera anti aytou h andros

----------


## Speedkiller

Ισως...(Προσωπικά μου είναι το ίδιο)

----------


## STRATHGOS

kitaxte 8a itane kalo kai gia ta 2 nisia to plio na prosegkizi kai ena akoma limani gia ikolnomikous logous kai ton nision ala kai tis eterias alla na min bgeni kai apo tin poria tou ante to poli na kani na pai stin lesvo mia ora argotera! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nick_Pet

Θα μπορούσαν να το δοκιμάσουν ίσως για 1 χρονιά και αν δουν ότι τα μειονεκτήματα είναι περισσότερα από τα πλεονεκτήματα να επιστρέψουν στο κλασσικό δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.:?:

----------


## eliasaslan

καλύτερα ένα 6μηνο

----------


## kastro

> kitaxte 8a itane kalo kai gia ta 2 nisia to plio na prosegkizi kai ena akoma limani gia ikolnomikous logous kai ton nision ala kai tis eterias alla na min bgeni kai apo tin poria tou ante to poli na kani na pai stin lesvo mia ora argotera!


Για τον χειμώνα καλό είναι ώμος το καλοκαίρι αυτά τα δύο νησιά έχουν πολλή επιβατική κίνηση που όλες οι θέσεις επιβατών και γκαράζ καλύπτονται.

----------


## Speedkiller

Κατ αρχάς να πω πως δεν έχω κάτι προσωπικό με εσας παιδια μην νομίζετε πως τα βάζω μαζί σας!Αυτό που έω είναι πως ο λόγος Χρηματα/χρονος ήδη βαραίνει λιγο το πλοίο κια ένα τετοιο δρομολόγιο θα το βαρύνει περισσοτερο...Επίσης κατα τη γνώμη μου καλύετρα να χάσω ένα βράδυ με ΝΕΛ η ΑΝΕΚ παρά μια ολοκληρη μέρα με το Νησος Χιος...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Κατ αρχάς να πω πως δεν έχω κάτι προσωπικό με εσας παιδια μην νομίζετε πως τα βάζω μαζί σας!Αυτό που έω είναι πως ο λόγος Χρηματα/χρονος ήδη βαραίνει λιγο το πλοίο κια ένα τετοιο δρομολόγιο θα το βαρύνει περισσοτερο...Επίσης κατα τη γνώμη μου καλύετρα να χάσω ένα βράδυ με ΝΕΛ η ΑΝΕΚ παρά μια ολοκληρη μέρα με το Νησος Χιος...


ontos einai kai ayto!!
ama exoun tis idies times kai pai kai apo allo nisi = KA8ISTERISI GIA TI NA MIN PAO ME NEL !!OPOTE EINAI MPERDEMA I DOYLIA GIA KIALO NISI

----------


## apollonas

mipos den exete katalabei oti to xios allazei kai ora anaxoriseis apo peiraia ginete 18.30 kai ti nomizete oti tha exei kai kathe mera stis 19.00 nel h anek kapoia tha tin kanei

----------


## STRATHGOS

> mipos den exete katalabei oti to xios allazei kai ora anaxoriseis apo peiraia ginete 18.30 kai ti nomizete oti tha exei kai kathe mera stis 19.00 nel h anek kapoia tha tin kanei


E TOTES EINAI POY 8A EINAI TO IDIO ITE ME NEL ITE ME XIOS H ME ANEK TI DILADI NA PAO ME XIOS KAI TI ORA 8A EIMAI STIN LESVO TO XARAMA

----------


## gvaggelas

Προσωπικά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Speedkiller. Το βασικό πλεονέκτημα του πλοίου είναι η ταχύτητά του και η μείωση του χρόνου΄ταξιδίου κατά 1/3 περίπου σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό. Οποιοδήποτε λιμάνι και αν πιάσει στο ενδιάμεσο θα μειώσει την ανταγωνιστικότητά του και άρα την ζήτηση. και όπως πολύ σωστά ειπώθηκε το εισιτήριο είναι ήδη ακριβό αλλά γίνεται λίγο πιο ανεκτό εξαιτίας της ταχύτητας.

----------


## Speedkiller

> mipos den exete katalabei oti to xios allazei kai ora anaxoriseis apo peiraia ginete 18.30 kai ti nomizete oti tha exei kai kathe mera stis 19.00 nel h anek kapoia tha tin kanei


Ας παέι στο καλό τότε γιατι έτσι ούτως ή αλλως κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν μας εξυπηρετεί...Προς το παρόν καμμία δεν την "κάνει" και σε περίπτωση που αυτό συμβεί όλο και κάτι θα βάλει η ΑΝΕΚ...Σιγά μη χάσει ευκαιρία...

----------


## Speedkiller

Στον εορτάζοντα της Παρέας Sylver23!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19725


Leo σε αντιγράφω.... :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλά αυτή ήταν η χαριστική τώρα ! Ζωγράφισες !  :Surprised:

----------


## manolis m.

Telika to ploio tha dierxetai kai apo Syro!

----------


## cpt_Hiotis

ΣΑΣ μήπως ξέρουμε πότε θα γίνει;;;

----------


## sylver23

> Στον εορτάζοντα της Παρέας Sylver23!!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19725
> 
> 
> Leo σε αντιγράφω....


αμα σου πω οτι την ειδα τωρα??συγνωμη ε και ευχαριστω πολυ .παρα πολυ ωραια και πολυ ωραιο φοντο το φωτισμενο ρολοι του πειραια.

----------


## lissos

*Νήσος Χίος ξημερώματα δευτέρας...








*

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Νησος Χιος!!!!!!

DSC00611.jpg

----------


## cmitsos

> Δν θέλω να στεναχωρήσω τους φίλους απ την Ανδρο αλλά το λπλοίο κάνει για πειραιά χιο Μυτιλήνη 9.30-10 ωρες και φτάνει Λέσβο στις 10.30-11 το βραδυ..ας αφήσουμε τι λεέι η Hellenic seaways...Αυτή είναι η πραγματικοτητα!Απο κει κ πέρα αν είναι να παει και άνδρο καταλαβαίνετε πως τα περιθώρια στενεύουν...Θα προλαβαίνει πχ να παεί παλί για πειραιά?το καραβι συνήθως φεύγει στις 10.30 το βράδυ απο Μυτιλήνη δηλάδή μόλις φτάσει...Μεχρι να φτάσει,να ξεφορτώσει,να ξαναφορτώσει...Καλά κρασιά...Είμαι 100% σίγουρος πως όσο κόσμο πάρει απο και για άνδρο άλλο τόσο ίσως και περισσότερο θα χάσει για μυτιλήνη...Τέλος πάντων αυτό το πλοίο έπιασε στη γραμμή λόγω της ταχύτητας εκτέλεσης του δρομολογίου σε σχέση με τη ΝΕΛ!Αν αυτή η πρωτοπορία χαθεί τότε και το πλοίο θα χάσει τα όποια πλεονεκτήματα σε σχέση με τους ανταγωνιστές!Αυτά τα δρομολόγια αν ποτε δικιμαστούν θα αποτυχουν...Αν δραστηριοποιηθεί σε άλλη γραμμή τότε με γεια του με χαρά του...


αυτό που λες δε παιζει για χιο κανει 6 ώρες και 10 λεπτά και για μυτιλήνη κανει 8 ώρες και 40 λεπτά το πολύ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε cmitsos αυτό έζησα εγώ και αυτο ζουν κ έμπιστοι φίλοι που το χουν ταξιδέψει το πλοίο πολύ περισσότερο!!!Οι 8.5 ωρες για μυτιλήνη δεν υπάρχουν ποτέ...Αυτά είναι μόνο για διαφημιστικούς λόγους...

----------


## cmitsos

και σου απαντώ εγώ φίλε μου που ούτε κέρδος έχω ούτε τπτ άλλο απο την hsw, αλλά προς αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας λέω πως εγώ ο ίδιος που ταξίδευα επι 2 συναπτά έτη προς μυτιλήνη με το χίος και το μυκονος αντίστοιχα,αλλά και 1 χρόνο που ταξιδεύω περίπου κάθε εβδομάδα προς χιο τα δρομολόγια είναι ακριβή ως προς την ώρα τους.

----------


## gvaggelas

Η δική μου εμπειρία από το Ν. Χίος καθώς ταξιδεύω και εγώ συχνά είναι ότι την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο οι καθυστερήσεις είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο στο σκέλος Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Πειραιά, αλλά τον χειμών και τουλάχιστον για την Χίο οι ώρες άφιξης και αναχώρησης τηρούνται.

----------


## konigi

kalispera,ti kanete?epeidi parakolouthisa ligo tin sizitisi sas,sas leo oti to ploio ftanei stun xio apo peiraia tin kathorismeni ora afiksis!!!apo ekei kai PEra xalaei ligo to orario kai Afro dioti einai lathe mera fortomeno mexri katapelti!!ante na vgoun,ante na mpoun,ante na Parei alla 25 me 30 fortiga ek tonopoion ta 20 to ligotero ksekotsarista,ante orismenoi so ton eso pou pera vrexei,na pos kathisterei!!!kai min fantasteite poli!!!misaoro!!!skefteite loipon to ti tha epakolouthisei apo arxes noemvriou pou tha pianei kai siro mikono...

----------


## kastro

Σύρο και Μύκονο θα πιάνει επειδή τα Highspeed δένουνε,το καλοκαίρι λογικά θα ξανακάνει το Χίος-Μυτιλήνη απευθείας.

----------


## Speedkiller

Το καλοκαίρι οι νησιώτες πρέπει να του ρίξουν "κόκκινη" όπως είπε και ο Paroskayak αλλά έλα που τα νησιά θα έχουν κίνηση και θα αναγκαστούν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν...

----------


## Νaval22

μήπως έχω χάσει επισόδεια? αποφασιστηκε τελικα να αλλάξει το δρομολόγιο?πότε ξεκινάει?

----------


## gvaggelas

Λογικά από 1η Νοεμβρίου που ξεκινάει η νέα δρομολογιακή περίοδος (με ισχύ μέχρι Οκτώμβριο 2009).

----------


## cmitsos

κρίμα μόνο αυτό έχω να πώ. Θυμάμαι εκίνο το ταξίδι μέχρι την τήνο και ήταν τρελή ταλαιπωρία...οπότε φαντάζομαι με 2 ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς τι έχει να γίνει.

----------


## Speedkiller

Cmitsos μάλλον δεν ξέρεις να μετράς καλά... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: Για χιο έχεις Σύρο-Τήνο-Μυκονο!!Κολυμπώντας πιο γρήγορα θα πας...:twisted:

----------


## cmitsos

α τότε θα ναι πολύ δύσκολα τα πράγματα για το δρομολογιο.....και για μας

----------


## Leo

> Cmitsos μάλλον δεν ξέρεις να μετράς καλά...Για χιο έχεις Σύρο-Τήνο-Μυκονο!!Κολυμπώντας πιο γρήγορα θα πας...:twisted:


Speedkiller... μήπως δεν μας χονεύεις τους Συριανο-Τηνο-Μυκονιάτες???

----------


## Speedkiller

Οχι ρε παιδιά προς θεού!!!Και γω θα χαιρόμουν στη θέση σας!!!Στην θέση μου όμως μονο :twisted::twisted::twisted: μπορώ να είμαι!!! :Very Happy: Και για να μαι ειλικρινής αυτό που με τσαντίζει περισσοτερο είναι αυτο το χιο-Μυτιλήνη στο τέλος...Το θεωρώ ειρωνικο και προκλητικο...Αν θέλουν να το βάλουν το καράβι μέχρι Μύκονο άντε Χιο...Δηλαδή τι μας περνάνε???Μα...κες????

----------


## stelios

den tha pianei tino to xios..
syro mukono xio mutilini

----------


## Νaval22

Ναι δεν είναι γιάννης είναι γιαννάκης speedkiller καλά τα λές!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

kai mipos ξeri kaneis posi ora 8a kani apo ton peiraia mexri tin lesvo ston teliko sta8mo E.. kai meta isitiria 8a ta miosoun i mpa.. pantos apo ti ema8a idi meriki odigi ξekinisan sta palea limeria kai bgazoun me nel prin kala kala ξekini sou ta nea dromologia tou xios... opote as etimazete i NEL na mpi sto palio kalo rifmo . . . . :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

Η εκδίκηση είναι ένα πιάτο που τρώγεται κρύο παιδιά :Wink:  :Wink: !!!!Αν σκεφτείς οτι σήμερα έφυγε με 1 ολόκληρη ώρα καθυστέρηση από Μυτιλήνη φαντάσου τι θα γίνετε το χειμώνα με το........σιδηρόδρομο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!!!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

Νέο "χτύπημα" από την 1η Νοεμβρίου στο νησί μας. Η Hellenic Seaways κατάφερε να “περάσει” από το ΣΑΣ το αίτημά της για την αλλαγή του δρομολογίου του “Νήσος Χίος” από τον Πειραιά προς Χίο - Μυτιλήνη, με νέους ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς στα λιμάνια της Σύρου και της Μυκόνου. Αν και αρχικά το ΥΕΝ είχε απορρίψει το αίτημα, την Τετάρτη τέθηκε στην συνεδρίαση του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών (ΣΑΣ) και αποφασίστηκε να ισχύσουν τα νέα δρομολόγια από την 1η Νοεμβρίου. 
Αυτή η εξέλιξη θα πλήξει σε μεγάλο βαθμό την Λέσβο, αφού το δρομολόγιο του “Νήσος Χίος” από τον Πειραιά που μέχρι σήμερα διαρκούσε 8,5 ώρες, τώρα με τους ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς στην Σύρο και στην Μύκονο θα ξεπερνά τις 11 ώρες. Επιπλέον οι ώρες άφιξης του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης μας γυρίζουν δεκαετίες πίσω. Κι αυτό επειδή το πλοίο που θα φθάνει στην πόλη μας στις 4 και 5 τα ξημερώματα. Οι αντιδράσεις των τοπικών φορέων και παραγόντων είναι έντονες, αφού το Υπουργείο τους είχε καθησυχάσει ότι δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί καμία αλλαγή στα υφιστάμενα δρομολόγια. Ωστόσο!“Έκανε πίσω” το ΥΕΝ δεν επέμεινε στην αρχική αρνητική απόφαση που είχε πάρει για το θέμα, παρ’ όλες τις διαβεβαιώσεις που είχε δώσει στους τοπικούς φορείς ότι τα δρομολόγια θα παραμείνουν ως έχουν. 
Οι επιπτώσεις
 Με το νέο πρόγραμμα που θα εφαρμόσει σε λίγες μέρες η Hellenic, το “Νήσος Χίος” θα αναχωρεί καθημερινά από τον Πειραιά στις 6 το απόγευμα και αφού θα περνά από τα λιμάνια της Σύρου, της Μυκόνου και της Χίου, θα φθάνει στην Μυτιλήνη γύρω στις 5 τα ξημερώματα. Μέχρι σήμερα το πλοίο έφθανε στο νησί μας από την Δευτέρα μέχρι την Πέμπτη στις 9 το βράδυ και την Παρασκευή και το Σάββατο στις 5.30 το απόγευμα. Όπως γίνεται εύκολα αντιληπτό η νέα ώρα άφιξης, που αφορά όλα τα δρομολόγια της εβδομάδας, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τις ώρες που ίσχυαν μέχρι τώρα και θα δημιουργεί πολλά προβλήματα ιδιαίτερα στους επισκέπτες της πόλης.

Ο Πρόεδρος της ΤΕΔΚ
 Σχολιάζοντας την απόφαση του ΣΑΣ να κάνει δεκτό το αίτημα της Hellenic, ο Πρόεδρος της ΤΕΔΚ, Σωτήρης Ζαμτράκης, δήλωσε οργισμένος: &#171;Πάμε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος σ’ αυτή την απόφαση που μόνο προβλήματα θα δημιουργήσει στην εξυπηρέτηση των κατοίκων και των επισκεπτών του νησιού μας.

Ο Δήμαρχος Μυτιλήνης
 &#171;Αυτές οι δυσμενείς εξελίξεις μας γυρίζουν πολλά χρόνια πίσω&#187;, δήλωσε για το θέμα ο Δήμαρχος Μυτιλήνης, Νάσος Γιακαλής και συνέχισε: &#171;Δεν είναι γραμμές αυτές για την εξυπηρέτηση του νησιού μας και απορώ πώς ελήφθη μια τέτοια απόφαση από το ΣΑΣ&#187;.

Ο Πρόεδρος του Επιμελητηρίου
 Ο Πρόεδρος του Επιμελητηρίου, Γιώργος Ορφανός, υπογράμμισε μεταξύ άλλων: &#171;Είναι απαράδεκτη αυτή η απόφαση και είναι εις βάρος των κατοίκων και των επισκεπτών μας. Πώς θα αναπτύξουμε τον τουρισμό μας με τέτοια δρομολόγια και με τέτοιες ώρες άφιξης; Αντί να βελτιώνονται οι συγκοινωνίες μας, δυστυχώς, πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο&#187;.
Ο Γ.Γ. του ΥΕΝ

 Από την πλευρά του ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Χρήστος Κουρούσης, δήλωσε για το θέμα: &#171;Το αίτημα της Hellenic συζητήθηκε διεξοδικά στην συνεδρίαση του ΣΑΣ και ακούστηκαν όλες οι απόψεις. Δεν πρόκειται για επιδοτούμενο δρομολόγιο ώστε να μπορούμε να επιβάλλουμε τις θέσεις μας. Πέραν αυτού υπάρχουν και θετικά στοιχεία αφού με την εκτέλεση της νέας γραμμής θα συνδέονται περισσότερα νησιά μεταξύ τους. Ζητήσαμε από την εταιρεία να επανεξετάσει τις ώρες άφιξης και αναχώρησης, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση πρωταρχικός μας στόχος είναι να παραμένουν ασφαλή και γρήγορα πλοία σε τέτοιες γραμμές και όλες οι ενέργειές μας κινούνται προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση&#187;:???:

aiolika nea

----------


## STRATHGOS

ος»     

 *Γράφει ο ΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΑΝΑΒΗΣ*
 	24/10/2008  *Δύο με τρεις ώρες μεγαλύτερο θα είναι το ταξίδι από τον Πειραιά προς τη Μυτιλήνη με το «Νήσος Χίος», μετά την απρόσμενη απόφαση που πήρε το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών να κάνει δεκτό το αίτημα τροποποίησης του δρομολογίου του. Η απόφαση λήφθηκε κατά πλειοψηφία. Σύμφωνα με την απόφαση του ΣΑΣ, το «Νήσος Χίος» πριν φθάσει στη Μυτιλήνη θα περνάει από τα λιμάνια της Σύρου, της Τήνου, της Μυκόνου και της Χίου. Έτσι, αν το πλοίο συνεχίζει να ξεκινά το ταξίδι του από τον Πειραιά στις 12:30 το μεσημέρι, θα φθάνει στη Μυτιλήνη λίγο πριν ή λίγο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα. Κι αυτό στην περίπτωση που στα άλλα λιμάνια δεν υπάρχει μεγάλος αριθμός φορτηγών και Ι.Χ. για φόρτωμα και ξεφόρτωμα. Αν συνυπολογιστούν, δε, οι καθυστερήσεις στην πρόσδεση του πλοίου και τον απόπλου του λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών ή λόγω αυξημένης κίνησης στα λιμάνια των Κυκλάδων, τότε το πλοίο θα έρχεται στη Μυτιλήνη τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες.*
 Στην ουσία, δηλαδή, η Hellenic Seaways δείχνει ότι δεν την ενδιαφέρει η γραμμή Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Πειραιάς και ιδιαίτερα η Λέσβος. Αφήνει λοιπόν τη γραμμή της Λέσβου να την εκμεταλλευτούν το «Μυτιλήνη» της ΝΕΛ και το «Λισσός» της ΑΝΕΚ, αφού ο χρόνος του ταξιδιού θα είναι σχεδόν ο ίδιος και για τα τρία πλοία. 
*Το πάλεψαν αλλά…*
Από τους πρώτους που αντέδρασαν στην παραπάνω απόφαση ήταν η εταιρεία Blue Star, που φαίνεται ότι γνώριζε πριν τη συνεδρίαση ότι αυτή επρόκειτο να ληφθεί. Επειδή διαπίστωσε, όμως, ότι δεν μπορούσε να ανατρέψει την απόφαση του Συμβουλίου, ζήτησε να τηρηθούν τα όσα προβλέπονται ως τώρα. Δηλαδή το «Νήσος Χίος» να ξεκινάει μία ώρα πριν ή μισή ώρα μετά τα πλοία της Blue Star που προσεγγίζουν τα λιμάνια της Σύρου, της Τήνου και της Μυκόνου. Ο μόνος που τάχθηκε κατά του αιτήματος της Hellenic Seaways ήταν ο νομάρχης Λέσβου, Παύλος Βογιατζής, μειοψηφώντας στην ψηφοφορία που έγινε. Με παρέμβαση του κ. Βογιατζή, ο δήμαρχος Σύρου ψήφισε στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα λευκό.
Δεν κατέστη δυνατό χθες να επικοινωνήσουμε με το γενικό γραμματέα του ΥΕΝ και πρόεδρο του ΣΑΣ, Γιάννη Τζωάννο, καθώς ταξίδευε για το εξωτερικό. Το σκεπτικό, με το οποίο έγινε δεκτό το αίτημα της Hellenic Seaways, ήταν ότι το υπουργείο δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί σε ένα πλοίο να προσεγγίζει σε περισσότερα λιμάνια.  
Τις επόμενες ημέρες αναμένεται να γίνουν γνωστά τα νέα δρομολόγια του «Νήσος Χίος» και οι ώρες άφιξης και αναχώρησής του από τη Μυτιλήνη. Ας σημειωθεί ότι με την τροποποίηση μειώνονται και τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου. 
Το μόνο ευχάριστο στοιχείο από την αλλαγή των δρομολογίων του «Νήσος Χίος» είναι ότι για πρώτη φορά τα νησιά του βορείου Αιγαίου αποκτούν απευθείας σύνδεση με τις Κυκλάδες. Έτσι θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα στους κατοίκους της Λέσβου και της Χίου να κάνουν διακοπές στις Κυκλάδες. Κάτι που ως σήμερα ήταν δύσκολο, λόγω του διπλού μεταφορικού κόστους και της μεγάλης απόστασης. 


*pigi*

empros

----------


## Speedkiller

Σε όλους του Μυτιληνιούς!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21186


είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας...

----------


## Rocinante

Σατανικο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ελα ρε συ Speedkiller πως κανεις ετσι; Θα σας στειλουμε για ανταλλαγη ενα δικο μας.
Το Aqua Jewel ισως ; :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Μου αρέσει να γίνομαι κακός!!!:twisted: :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί είναι τόσο κακό να σταματάει σε Σύρο και Μύκονο.

----------


## eliasaslan

Νομίζω (και ίσως να μην έπρεπε να πεταχτώ τώρα) ότι ο Speedkiller το είπε καθαρά αστειεύοντας.... Δε χρειάζετει όλα να τα παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά ρε παιδιά, πόσο μάλλον Παρασκευή βράδυ.....

----------


## Speedkiller

Αν εσύ Κάστρο πας με έλυρο Χανιά μέσω Ιου-θήρας-Σαντορίνης ενώ πρώτα πηγαιες απευθείας θα καταλάβεις το γιατι...(τα νησία τα αναφέρω τελειως ενδεικτικά!το λεώ μην μου την πέσει κανείς!!! :Wink: Δεν έχω κάτι εναντιον κανενός!!!)

----------


## Rocinante

> Αν εσύ Κάστρο πας με έλυρο Χανιά μέσω Ιου-θήρας-Σαντορίνης ενώ πρώτα πηγαιες απευθείας θα καταλάβεις το γιατι...(τα νησία τα αναφέρω τελειως ενδεικτικά!το λεώ μην μου την πέσει κανείς!!!Δεν έχω κάτι εναντιον κανενός!!!)


Εγω παντως δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα να παει ο φιλος Kastro με το Ελυρος μεσω Συρου Τηνου Μυκονου  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Σε όλους του Μυτιληνιούς!!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21186
> 
> 
> είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας...


Καλά δεν παίζεσαι!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Εγω παντως δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα να παει ο φιλος Kastro με το Ελυρος μεσω Συρου Τηνου Μυκονου


Είπα να μην το παρακάνω αλλά rocinante είσαι μες το μυαλό μου... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Εγω παντως δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα να παει ο φιλος Kastro με το Ελυρος μεσω Συρου Τηνου Μυκονου


 
 :Very Happy: Kύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο-Χανιά :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cmitsos

στο ΣΑΣ γνωρίζουμε την ιδιότητα των μελών που το απαρτίζουμε? όταν μου δώσετε αυτή την απάντηση που γνωρίζω τότε θα συνεχίσω το συλλογισμό μου. Είναι ξεκάθαρο οτι ο βαρδινογιάννης θέλει να πάρει κομμάτι της πίτας των κυκλάδων που έχουν εδω και πολλά χρόνια οι γραμμές της blue star. Το χιος-μυτιλήνη είναι απλά για ξεκάρφωμα... :Sad:  θλίβομαι βαθύτατα για ένα πλοιό το αγαπημένο μου τα τελευταία δύο χρονια...τωρα θα αρχίσω να σκέφτομαι με ποιο τρόπο να πάω στη χίο. Θα ξεκινά τα δρομολόγιά του στις 6 το απόγεμα?

----------


## dimitris!

Για τους φανατικους καραβολάτρες υπάρχει και ένα θετικό=3-4 ώρες παραπάνω ταξίδι και παραμονή στο πλοίο(Μη βαράτε απλώς είπα να βρώ και ένα θετικό στην όλη κατάσταση...)

----------


## Leo

Πάντως είστε άπαιχτοι όλοι, έχετε χιούμορ.... :Very Happy:  και καλά κάνετε, τα είπατε όλα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## cpt_Hiotis

Και μετά από αυτά, μακάρι η Blue Star να κινηθεί προς Χίο - Μυτιλήνη...

----------


## M.D.I

ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ,ΕΙΧΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΕΙ ΤΗ ΧΙΟ,ΠΡΟΦΑΣΙΖΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ''ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙ'' ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ.ΤΩΡΑ ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΣΚΕΦΤΟΥΝ?ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ,ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΑΘΥΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το BLUE STAR 1 εχει μεγαλυτερο max. βυθισμα απο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το BLUE STAR 1 εχει μεγαλυτερο max. βυθισμα απο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ?


Πως είπατε παρακαλώ?????

----------


## gvaggelas

Πάντως είναι ευκαιρία για την Blue Star να βάλει τώρα ένα πλοίο στην γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης. Και ως ανταπόδοση στην κίνηση της HSW αλλά και για να εκμεταλλευτεί το κενό που δημιουργείται.

----------


## kastro

> Πάντως είναι ευκαιρία για την Blue Star να βάλει τώρα ένα πλοίο στην γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης. Και ως ανταπόδοση στην κίνηση της HSW αλλά και για να εκμεταλλευτεί το κενό που δημιουργείται.


Αυτό θα είναι καταστροφικό για την Νελ,και δεν υπάρχει κανένα κενό αυτήν την στιγμή το Λισσός είναι το καράβι που χρειάζεται στην γραμμή.

----------


## gvaggelas

> Αυτό θα είναι καταστροφικό για την Νελ,και δεν υπάρχει κανένα κενό αυτήν την στιγμή το Λισσός είναι το καράβι που χρειάζεται στην γραμμή.


 
Για το αν θα είναι καταστροφικό για την ΝΕΛ θα σου πω απλά "Ας πρόσεχαν". Για το αν υπάρχει κενό στην γραμμή, θα σου πω ότι η κατάσταση με Μυτιλήνη και Λισσός είναι χειρότερη από αυτήν που προυπήρχε με το Ν. Χίος στην γραμμή. Λόγω της απόστασης τα δύο αυτά νησιά χρειάζονται ένα γρήγορο πλοίο (δες την κίνηση που απέσπασε το Ν. Χίος από την ΝΕΛ). Το Λισσός που μου αναφέρεις δεν προσφέρει το πλεονέκτημα της ταχύτητας άρα υπάρχει χώρος να δραστηριοποιηθεί και ένα πιο γρήγορο πλοίο.

----------


## Νaval22

> το Λισσός είναι το καράβι που χρειάζεται στην γραμμή.


και εγώ πιστεύω πως στα χανιά χρειάζεται το Λατώ τι να τον κάνετε τον ΕΛΥΡΟ μια λατώ θέλει η γραμμή για πάντα  :Wink:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> και εγώ πιστεύω πως στα χανιά χρειάζεται το Λατώ τι να τον κάνετε τον ΕΛΥΡΟ μια λατώ θέλει η γραμμή για πάντα


Ego 8a elega kai to LISOS prepi na ξanampi stin grami!! gia kriti..
giati apo ti eme8a stin xio kai stin lesvo den kani kai pola praxmata!!TRITOerxete

----------


## Νaval22

γνωρίζει κανείς την ισχύ του bow thuster στο νησος χιος?είναι επείγον

----------


## manolis m.

Exei 2 KaMeWa me isxu ekasto 1.000 Kw!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ηρέμησες Στέφανε????????? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

Ναι ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

pedes ta nea ir8a ta nea to sabato 
ta nea dromologia apo pirea stiw 6 k 45 to proi gia siro tini mikono xio mitilini . 
pantos den 8a mpeni ψixi!! krimas ta petrelea. . .xi xi kai den pistebo na kratisi kai gia poli an einai etsi;-):lol:. .

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Για τους Συριανούς, Τηνιακούς (αν πιάνει Τήνο) και Μυκονιάτες είναι καλή η ώρα αναχώρησης από Πειραιά στις 06.45. Θα φτάνει στα 3 νησιά (ή στα 2, ανάλογα) πριν το Blue Star Ithaki και σίγουρα θα πάει καλά από πλευράς επιβατών και οχημάτων. 
Για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη σίγουρα θα υπάρχει σημαντική καθυστέρηση (και κατανοητό είναι οι άνθρωποι να δυσφορούν) αλλά από την άλλη θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα υπάρχει πρωινό δρομολόγιο για τα νησιά του ανατολικού Αιγαίου, έστω και με την καθυστέρηση, λόγω της προσέγγισης στη Σύρο και Μύκονο (ίσως και Τήνο).

Χαιρετώ όλους τους γράφοντες στο forum. Βρίσκω πολύ χρήσιμα θέματα και απόψεις και γι' αυτό αποφάσισα να γίνω μέλος κι εγώ.
Σας χαιρετώ από το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης, όπου μεγάλωσα και (μετά από κάποια χρόνια απουσίας) επέστρεψα.

----------


## Leo

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας... Δεν θα μπορούσε παρά να σε καλωσορίσει ένας Συριανός  :Very Happy: ... Καλή συνέχεια μαζί μας!!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα, συμπατριώτη Leo. 

Να δούμε τελικά σε ποιά δρομολόγια θα καταλήξει η HSW για το Νήσος Χίος. 


Θα έχει ανακατατάξεις πάντως η νέα δρομολογιακή σεζόν. Π.χ. πού θα πάει το Blue Star 1 (λένε ότι θα διπλώσει το "2" και θα κάνει Σαντορίνη - Κω - Ρόδο) αλλά και πού θα πάει ο Διαγόρας (αν μπει το Blue Star 1 στα Δωδεκάνησα). Κάποιο λένε ότι θα κάνει Θεσ/νίκη - Κυκλάδες - Ηράκλειο. Θα έχουμε εκπλήξεις πάντως.

----------


## laz94

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Δηλαδή το Νήσος Χίος θα έχει μόνο πρωινά δρομολόγια?

----------


## Leo

Θα επαναλάβω εδώ μιλάμε για το Νήσος Χίος και δεν κάνουμε ανάλυση τών γραμμών του βορείου Αιγαίου και τις καλές ή κακές επιλογές των εταιρειών. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να αρχίσουμε πάλι από την αρχή σε λάθος θέμα λάθος συζητήσεις. Τα άσχετα με το Νήσος Χίος μεταφέρθηκαν *εδώ*.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ηρεμηστε , ναυτολατρες  :Cool:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Ηρεμηστε , ναυτολατρες


Kala ego exo ma8i oti 8a einai proina ala mexri tin tetarti 8a exoun bgi!! opoios ma8i na to graψi prota edo e:lol: kai meta ta kotsompolia sta kinita xi xi e ok?? :Razz:

----------


## apollonas

ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΕΝΕΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΣΕΙΣ
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 18.30 ΣΥΡΟ 21.35-21.50 ΜΥΚΟΝΟ 22.35-22.50 ΧΙΟΣ 01.35-02.00 ΛΕΣΒΟ 04.10
ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ
ΛΕΣΒΟ 06.45 ΧΙΟΣ 08.50-09.15 ΜΥΚΟΝΟ 12.05-12.20 ΣΥΡΟ 13.05-13.20 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 16.25

----------


## MYTILENE

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε,λυθήκανε οι απορίες πολλών,.Εγώ πάντως το κόβω χλωμό να προλαβαίνει.........θα φάνε μπινελίκια τα παιδιάααααα :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## stelios

ta dromologia pou anaferei o apollonas einai ta sosta.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΕΝΕΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΣΕΙΣ
> ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 18.30 ΣΥΡΟ 21.35-21.50 ΜΥΚΟΝΟ 22.35-22.50 ΧΙΟΣ 01.35-02.00 ΛΕΣΒΟ 04.10
> ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ
> ΛΕΣΒΟ 06.45 ΧΙΟΣ 08.50-09.15 ΜΥΚΟΝΟ 12.05-12.20 ΣΥΡΟ 13.05-13.20 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 16.25


Ρε παιδιά το Νήσος Μύκονος (που έχει ίδια ταχύτητα με το Χίος) κάνει Πειραιά Σύρο 3 ώρες και 30 λεπτά. Φεύγει 13.00 (καθημερινές) και φτάνει 16.30 περίπου στη Σύρο.

Πώς τώρα το Χίος κάνει για Σύρο 3 ώρες και 5 λεπτά (18.30 - 21.35); Μήπως θα φεύγει στις 18.00 από Πειραιά;

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν ξέρω αν αποτελεί σοβαρό λόγο αλλά το νησος Μυκονος συνήθως το πάνε με 25 και κάτι ψιλά ενώ το χιος από 25.5 με 26.5.Θέλω να πω πως το τρέχουν λιγάκι περισσότερο το Χιος!

----------


## STRATHGOS

kala ena dro,ologio ama xasi meta xasane kai tin mpala!! ante na bgalis akri!! pola limania poles fourtounes!! giauto 8a pao me to sigouro kai telos!! manon i teleytea fora pou 8a taxideyso me to xios 8a einai tin tetarti ante kai ena me ta nea dromologia kai meta!! antio:-?

----------


## Speedkiller

Πρόβλημα τους...Οχι δικό μας!!!:twisted:Στρατηγέ άμα ταξιδέψεις με το πλοιο στα νέα δρομολόγια θέλουμε χρονομέτρηση και τιμή εισητηρίου... :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

Θα ταξιδέψω εγώ την άλλη εβδομάδα οπότε θα σας έχω κλασσικά ενήμερους :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Καλά τα λες cmitsos και προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ για την προθυμία αλλά θέλουμε και προς μυτιλήνη τιμές-ώρες!!!Να έχουμε μια πλήρη και πραγματική εικόνα!!!

----------


## cmitsos

κανένα πρόβλημα τπτ φίλε μου. εγω για χιο 8α στα πω.

----------


## kastro

> ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΕΝΕΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΣΕΙΣ
> ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 18.30 ΣΥΡΟ 21.35-21.50 ΜΥΚΟΝΟ 22.35-22.50 ΧΙΟΣ 01.35-02.00 ΛΕΣΒΟ 04.10
> ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ
> ΛΕΣΒΟ 06.45 ΧΙΟΣ 08.50-09.15 ΜΥΚΟΝΟ 12.05-12.20 ΣΥΡΟ 13.05-13.20 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 16.25


Μία μέρα ρεπό δεν θα παίρνει;
Πότε αρχίζει;

----------


## AegeanIslands

o *I.L.O* εγγρινει τετοια ωραρια?
Greekland forever

----------


## M.D.I

> o *I.L.O* εγγρινει τετοια ωραρια?
> 
> 
> Greekland forever


Πες μας κι αλλα,κι αλλα....

----------


## AegeanIslands

Αφου λοιπον Εγκρινονται τετοια δρομολογια χωρις αντιλογο απο αυτους που τα εγκρινουν,ας πουμε λοιπον αφου για αυτο ειμαστε εδω.
Οι ωρες Εργασιας και Αναπαυσης συναδει με την Διεθνη Συμβαση/Νομοθεσια?
Το Πλοιο θα μπορει να πραγματοποιει τα υποχρεωτικα απο τον Διεθνη Κανονισμο/Συμβαση Γυμνασια / Ασκησεις?
Το πληρωμα θα ειναι σε θεση να ανταποκρινεται στις εργασιες συντηρησης,ακομα και καθαρισμου του πλοιου?
Το μισθολογιο αραγε θα ειναι διαφοροποιημενο η μηπως ευθυγραμμισμενο με τα υπολοιπα πλοια ,αλλα ας μην προτρεχω ας περιμενουμε κ ρωταμε μετα.
Χωραει πολυ κουβεντα το θεμα ας μην μονοπωλω ομως...

----------


## STRATHGOS

x8esini anaxorisi apo Μυτιλινη!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

2. συνέχεια

----------


## STRATHGOS

3


:lol:

----------


## parianos

> ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΕΝΕΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΣΕΙΣ
> ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 18.30 ΣΥΡΟ 21.35-21.50 ΜΥΚΟΝΟ 22.35-22.50 ΧΙΟΣ 01.35-02.00 ΛΕΣΒΟ 04.10
> ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ
> ΛΕΣΒΟ 06.45 ΧΙΟΣ 08.50-09.15 ΜΥΚΟΝΟ 12.05-12.20 ΣΥΡΟ 13.05-13.20 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 16.25


Φιλε apollonas, απο που εμαθες τα δρομολογια; αφου ουτε το openseas δεν λεει τιποτα και ουτε καμια ανακοινωση της hsw στο σαϊτ δεν βγηκε ακομη.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Φιλε apollonas, απο που εμαθες τα δρομολογια; αφου ουτε το openseas δεν λεει τιποτα και ουτε καμια ανακοινωση της hsw στο σαϊτ δεν βγηκε ακομη.


kiomos auto prepi na einai

----------


## Paralia

Μα εσύ μόλις προχθές μας είχες πει εντελώς διαφορετικά δρομολόγια με προσέγγιση στην Τήνο και  διαφορετικά ωράρια… και τα είχες και για σίγουρα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



> ta nea dromologia apo pirea stiw 6 k 45 to proi gia siro tini mikono xio mitilini .  
> pantos den 8a mpeni ψixi!! krimas ta petrelea. . .xi xi kai den pistebo na kratisi kai gia poli an einai etsi;-):lol:. .


Για αυτό καλό θα είναι να είμαστε πιο προσεκτικοί σε αυτά που γράφουμε, όχι τόσο για να μην εκτιθέμεθα, αλλά για να μη χάνει την αξιοπιστία του το forum. 
Υ.Γ. Επίσης τώρα που υπάρχει το photo gallery ποιος ο λόγος να γεμίζει το forum με φωτογραφίες που ούτε δείχνουν κάτι το ιδιαίτερο/αξιοπρόσεκτο, ούτε έχουν καλή ανάλυση;  :Confused:

----------


## stelios

repo tha exei triti k kuriaki. tis alles meres 18.30 apo pirea

----------


## parianos

> repo tha exei triti k kuriaki. tis alles meres 18.30 apo pirea


Δεν πιστευω να κανει ρεπο τις Κυριακες...

----------


## konigi

kiriaki kai triti peiraia kai tetarti I pempti mitilini

----------


## STRATHGOS

το πλοιο αναχωρησε απο την χιο με 3 μηχανες επαθε βλαβη στη 1 απο τις 4

----------


## heraklion

Επίσης έσπασε το νύχι στον καταπέλτη των επιβατών.

----------


## jvrou

Κάποιοι μάλλον το γλωσσόφαγαν.. :Very Happy: χεχε!! Γνωστός μου που πήγε Χίο με το καράβι για το τετραήμερο αν και δεν είχε ξεκινήσει να περνάει ακόμα από Σύρο-Μύκονο μου είπε ότι λένε και οι φίλοι εδώ. Πως δηλαδή ήταν η τελευταία φορά και από εδώ και πέρα θα πηγαίνει με το Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## sylver23

για το οτι θα πηγαινετε με το μυτιληνη μην περνετε και ορκο

----------


## STRATHGOS

> για το οτι θα πηγαινετε με το μυτιληνη μην περνετε και ορκο


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΙΛΕ!!
 ΤΟ ΛΕΣ, ΞΕΡΕΙΣ
 ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΣ!! Ε :lol:

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακλούσα στο φόρουμ να μην το κάνουμε chat. Να λέμε τις απόψεις μας και να αφήνουμε και άλλους να λένε την δική τους.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Φοβάμαι ρε παιδιά ότι δύσκολα θα "περπατήσει" το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Μυκονος - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη. Ιδίως αν είναι απογευματινό (18.00) από Πειραιά. Διάβασα μάλιστα ότι η Σύρος (προφανώς και η Μύκονος) θα μπουν δοκιμαστικά για ένα μήνα. Αν δει η εταιρία ότι "δε βγαίνει", θα κόψει τη Σύρο και τη Μύκονο.

Και εξηγώ γιατί: Αν το πλοίο αναχωρεί στις 18.00, θα φτάνει γύρω στις 02.00 στη Χίο και γύρω στις 5 στη Λέσβο. Ποιός ο λόγος να πληρώσει κανείς ακριβότερα (λόγω νεότευκτου) για να φτάσει περίπου την ώρα που φτάνει και το Μυτιλήνη ή το Λισσός; Αρα θα αναγκαστεί η εταιρία να κόψει τη Σύρο και τη Μύκονο (και να αλλάξει και πάλι τις ώρες αναχώρησης, γιατί θα φτάνει Λέσβο γύρω στις 3 το πρωί). Η πρωινή επιστροφή από Λέσβο για Χίο, Μύκονο, Σύρο, Πειραιά θα είναι μια νέα πρόταση για τη Λέσβο και Χίο ενώ και στο μεσημεριανό πέρασμα από Μύκονο και Σύρο θα βάλει κόσμο που θέλει να αποφύγει να στριμωχτεί στο Ιθάκη στις 14.15 και 16.00 αντίστοιχα. 

Ισως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να φεύγει το Χίος πρωί - πρωί από Πειραιά για Σύρο - Μύκονο - Χίο - Λέσβο, με το εξής σκεπτικό: 
Χτυπάει φλέβα με το πρωινό για Σύρο και Μύκονο (η κίνηση είναι φουλ χειμώμα - καλοκαίρι και σίγουρα θα βάλει πολύ κόσμο).
Παράλληλα προσφέρει για πρώτη φορά πρωινό δρομολόγιο για Χίο και Λέσβο που θα βολέψει αυτούς που δε γουστάρουν νύχτα και καμπίνα (με τα ανάλογα έξοδα) και είναι μια εναλλακτική πρόταση στα βραδυνά καμπινάτα δρομολόγια των Μυτιλήνη και Λισσός. Στην επιστροφή τώρα, τη νύχτα από Λέσβο για Χίο - Μύκονο - Σύρο και Πειραιά θα έχει να ανταγωνιστεί τα αργά (Μυτιλήνη ή Λισσός) και για να τους πάρει κόσμο και να σταθεί στη γραμμή θα πρέπει να έχει ανταγωνιστικές τιμές στα κρεββάτια.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ενδιαφερον Σκεπτικο!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Στην επιστροφή τώρα, τη νύχτα από Λέσβο για Χίο - Μύκονο - Σύρο και Πειραιά θα έχει να ανταγωνιστεί τα αργά (Μυτιλήνη ή Λισσός) και για να τους πάρει κόσμο και να σταθεί στη γραμμή θα πρέπει να έχει ανταγωνιστικές τιμές στα κρεββάτια.


Στα αλήθεια πιστευεις φίλε μου πως θα ανταγωνιστεί Μυτιλήνη Λισσός στις τιμές καμπινών ενώ ως τώρα δεν τα ανταγωνιζοταν ούτε στις θέσεις κατασρώματος με 1,5-2 φορές ακριβότερα εισητήρια από αυτά???Προσωπικά δεν το πιστεύω αλλά μακάρι!!!

----------


## kastro

> Στα αλήθεια πιστευεις φίλε μου πως θα ανταγωνιστεί Μυτιλήνη Λισσός στις τιμές καμπινών ενώ ως τώρα δεν τα ανταγωνιζοταν ούτε στις θέσεις κατασρώματος με 1,5-2 φορές ακριβότερα εισητήρια από αυτά???Προσωπικά δεν το πιστεύω αλλά μακάρι!!!


Και να ανταγωνιστούν τι νόημα θα έχει αφού κάνουν τα δρομολόγια διαφορετικές μέρες.

----------


## Speedkiller

Μα όποτε κ αν γυρναει το νησος Χιος απο Μυτιλήνη θα υπάρχει κάποιο ανίστοιχο (Μυτιλήνη η Λισσός) να το ανταγωνιστει!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Φοβάμαι ρε παιδιά ότι δύσκολα θα "περπατήσει" το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Μυκονος - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη. Ιδίως αν είναι απογευματινό (18.00) από Πειραιά. Διάβασα μάλιστα ότι η Σύρος (προφανώς και η Μύκονος) θα μπουν δοκιμαστικά για ένα μήνα. Αν δει η εταιρία ότι "δε βγαίνει", θα κόψει τη Σύρο και τη Μύκονο.
> 
> Και εξηγώ γιατί: Αν το πλοίο αναχωρεί στις 18.00, θα φτάνει γύρω στις 02.00 στη Χίο και γύρω στις 5 στη Λέσβο. Ποιός ο λόγος να πληρώσει κανείς ακριβότερα (λόγω νεότευκτου) για να φτάσει περίπου την ώρα που φτάνει και το Μυτιλήνη ή το Λισσός; Αρα θα αναγκαστεί η εταιρία να κόψει τη Σύρο και τη Μύκονο (και να αλλάξει και πάλι τις ώρες αναχώρησης, γιατί θα φτάνει Λέσβο γύρω στις 3 το πρωί). Η πρωινή επιστροφή από Λέσβο για Χίο, Μύκονο, Σύρο, Πειραιά θα είναι μια νέα πρόταση για τη Λέσβο και Χίο ενώ και στο μεσημεριανό πέρασμα από Μύκονο και Σύρο θα βάλει κόσμο που θέλει να αποφύγει να στριμωχτεί στο Ιθάκη στις 14.15 και 16.00 αντίστοιχα. 
> 
> Ισως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να φεύγει το Χίος πρωί - πρωί από Πειραιά για Σύρο - Μύκονο - Χίο - Λέσβο, με το εξής σκεπτικό: 
> Χτυπάει φλέβα με το πρωινό για Σύρο και Μύκονο (η κίνηση είναι φουλ χειμώμα - καλοκαίρι και σίγουρα θα βάλει πολύ κόσμο).
> Παράλληλα προσφέρει για πρώτη φορά πρωινό δρομολόγιο για Χίο και Λέσβο που θα βολέψει αυτούς που δε γουστάρουν νύχτα και καμπίνα (με τα ανάλογα έξοδα) και είναι μια εναλλακτική πρόταση στα βραδυνά καμπινάτα δρομολόγια των Μυτιλήνη και Λισσός. Στην επιστροφή τώρα, τη νύχτα από Λέσβο για Χίο - Μύκονο - Σύρο και Πειραιά θα έχει να ανταγωνιστεί τα αργά (Μυτιλήνη ή Λισσός) και για να τους πάρει κόσμο και να σταθεί στη γραμμή θα πρέπει να έχει ανταγωνιστικές τιμές στα κρεββάτια.


Πολύ σωστός!!!

----------


## gtogias

Πάντως οι πρώτες αντιδράσεις των τοπικών κοινωνιών (Χίου και Λέσβου) δύσκολα θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηριστούν θετικές:

Αντιγράφω από την τοπική εφημερίδα "Αλήθεια" της Χίου:

http://www.alithia.gr/newspaper/2008...008,28580.html

29/10/2008
ΤΑ ΝΕΑ «ΑΓΟΝΑ» ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΚΥΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΧΙΟΣ – ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 
Απ’ τη HSW στις ΝΕΛ – ΑΝΕΚ με πολλή αγάπη...
_ΧΩΡΙΣ «Ν. ΧΙΟΣ» 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ, ΠΟΥ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ_

Μπορεί η προσθήκη Σύρου και Μυκόνου στη γραμμή «Πειραιά – Χίου – Μυτιλήνης» της HSW να έχει διπλή ανάγνωση αφού μερικοί υποστηρίζουν ότι μπορεί να φέρει και καλά, ειδικά το καλοκαίρι (αν και δεν ξέρουμε τι μποφόρ θα έχει το καλοκαίρι η HSW...) αλλά η γνωστοποίηση πλέον των ίδιων των δρομολογίων (δίπλα) δυστυχώς έχουν μία ανάγνωση... 
Τέτοια που δείχνει ξεκάθαρα ότι οι «ανταγωνίστριες εταιρείες» συνεννοήθηκαν μια χαρά να μοιράσουν την πίτα, όχι μόνο παναιγαιακά αλλά και στη γραμμή μας. 
Αν δούμε λίγο προσεκτικά τα δρομολόγια του «ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ», παρατηρούμε δύο πράγματα: 
Πρώτον, δεν έχει, πλέον, πλοίο 2 φορές την εβδομάδα, οπότε με μια αφαίρεση μίας μέρας ακόμα (αγάλι – αγάλι...) το δρομολόγιο της HSW γίνεται μέρα παρά μέρα! 
Δεύτερον η γραμμή Χίου – Πειραιά χαρίστηκε στην ουσία σε ΝΕΛ και ΑΝΕΚ εκτός αν βρεθεί χιώτης, που θα ταξιδεύει μέρα στο καταχείμωνο και μετά από 8 ώρες (ή μήπως πιστεύει κανείς ότι το πλοίο θα μένει σε Σύρο – Μύκονο από 15’ λες και είναι τρένο) στην καρέκλα, θα φτάνει στον Πειραιά το βράδυ, θα μένει σε ξενοδοχείο για να κάνει τη δουλειά του την επομένη το πρωί! 
Είναι λοιπόν φανερό ότι η προσθήκη Σύρου και Μυκόνου δεν είναι στην ουσία μόνη της. 
Κάνει το δρομολόγιο της HSW 5νθήμερο και καταργεί στην πράξη το «ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ» απ’ τη γραμμή Χίου – Πειραιά. 
Όσο για τη Μυτιλήνη δεν το συζητάμε, χαρίζεται στη ΝΕΛ ολοκληρωτικά.

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτά που λεω τόσον καιρό εδω κ λένε κ άλλοι που γνωρίζουν καλά τη γραμμή...

----------


## stelios

alloi pali to vlepoun thetika.. einai polu kalutera na fevgeis apogema apo pirea k na ftaneis ksimeromata mytilini para na xaneis oli tin mera s sto karavi opos einai tora ta dromologia tou chios

----------


## Speedkiller

> alloi pali to vlepoun thetika.. einai polu kalutera na fevgeis apogema apo pirea k na ftaneis ksimeromata mytilini para na xaneis oli tin mera s sto karavi opos einai tora ta dromologia tou chios


Το βλέπεις καλύτερο να φτανεις χαράματα 4-5 η ωρα μυτιλήνη κάνοντας τον γυρο του θριαμβου με τιμές σημαντικά μεγαλυτερες απο ΝΕL-ANEK?Φυσικά ο καθένας εχει τις δικές του προτιμησεις κ αναγκες κ κάνει τις ανάλογες επιλογές!

----------


## Nick_Pet

> alloi pali to vlepoun thetika.. einai polu kalutera na fevgeis apogema apo pirea k na ftaneis ksimeromata mytilini para na xaneis oli tin mera s sto karavi opos einai tora ta dromologia tou chios





> Το βλέπεις καλύτερο να φτανεις χαράματα 4-5 η ωρα μυτιλήνη κάνοντας τον γυρο του θριαμβου με τιμές σημαντικά μεγαλυτερες απο ΝΕL-ANEK?Φυσικά ο καθένας εχει τις δικές του προτιμησεις κ αναγκες κ κάνει τις ανάλογες επιλογές!


Πάντως, ανεξαρτήτως προτιμήσεων, η μόνη ασφαλής αξιολόγηση θα γίνει εκ του αποτελέσματος, δηλαδή την κίνηση που θα έχουν ή δε θα έχουν τα δρομολόγια. :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πάντως, ανεξαρτήτως προτιμήσεων, η μόνη ασφαλής αξιολόγηση θα γίνει εκ του αποτελέσματος, δηλαδή την κίνηση που θα έχουν ή δε θα έχουν τα δρομολόγια.



Συμφωνώ αλλά να δούμε τι θα υπαρχει για χιο και μυτιλήνη...Εκει θα είναι το ενδιαφερον κομμάτι!!!Τα άλλα νησιά δεν έχουν να χάσουν κάτι προτιμώντας το πλοίο οποτε όσον αφορα αυτα μπορεί να πιάσει!

----------


## Nick_Pet

> Συμφωνώ αλλά να δούμε τι θα υπαρχει για χιο και μυτιλήνη...Εκει θα είναι το ενδιαφερον κομμάτι!!!Τα άλλα νησιά δεν έχουν να χάσουν κάτι προτιμώντας το πλοίο οποτε όσον αφορα αυτα μπορεί να πιάσει!


 Σωστά, αλλά δε φαντάζομαι να πολυενδιαφέρονται οι εταιρείες για αυτό. Και με την κρίση που υπάρχει, θα κοιτάξουν πρώτα την τσέπη τους (περισσότερο απ' ότι μέχρι τώρα).

----------


## cmitsos

κρίμα γτ θελω να φύγω τη τρίτη και δε ξέρω τα δρομολόγια... :Sad:  ουτε για το γυρισμό!!!!!!

----------


## ντεμης 13

> κρίμα γτ θελω να φύγω τη τρίτη και δε ξέρω τα δρομολόγια... ουτε για το γυρισμό!!!!!!


Επιτελους βαλανε τα δρομολογια... 18.30 απο Πειραια αφιξη 01.40 Χιο και 04.10 Μυτιλινη

----------


## ndimitr93

> Επιτελους βαλανε τα δρομολογια... 18.30 απο Πειραια αφιξη 01.40 Χιο και 04.10 Μυτιλινη


Με πρόλαβες..και εγώ αυτό έγραφα..τώρα που περνάει το Χιος από Σύρο-Μύκονο, περνάει το Μύκονος από Πάρο-Νάξο...

----------


## cmitsos

ευχαριστω παίδες για την ενημέρωση &#168 :Wink:  :Very Happy:  H απογοήτευση είναι μεγάλη μάλλον με λισσός θα φύγω τα δρομολόγια δε βολεύουν καθόλου το νησί της χιου ουτε της μυτιληνης αυτό είναι δεδομένο

----------


## heraklion

Τα δρομολόγια του ΝΙΣΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ από σήμερα. Σε αποκλειστικότητα απο το nautilia.gr

----------


## kastro

Κάθε Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Πέμπτη-Πααρασκευή-Σάββατο θα ξεκινάει από Πειραιά ώπος έχει ανακοινώσει η εταιρεία.

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index.asp?a_id=125

----------


## jdrs17

> ουτε της μυτιληνης αυτό είναι δεδομένο


Μια ερώτηση, αν και εκτός θ ενότητας γιατί μου κάνει εντύπωση εδώ και καιρό και το βλέπω και στους πίνακες ανακοινώσεων του λιμανιού και των πλοίων Γιατι το λέμε νησί της Μυτιλήνης ενώ δεν ισχύει; Η Μυτιλήνη είναι απλά η πρωτέυουσα, ενώ το νήσι έίναι η Λέσβος.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μια ερώτηση, αν και εκτός θ ενότητας γιατί μου κάνει εντύπωση εδώ και καιρό και το βλέπω και στους πίνακες ανακοινώσεων του λιμανιού και των πλοίων Γιατι το λέμε νησί της Μυτιλήνης ενώ δεν ισχύει; Η Μυτιλήνη είναι απλά η πρωτέυουσα, ενώ το νήσι έίναι η Λέσβος.


Κανείς δεν το αποκάλεσε νησί της Μυτιλήνης!Λεσβος λέγεται το νησί!Η εταιρεία λέει Μυτιλήνη γιατι προφανώς ανφέρεται στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!Τωρα οι υπόλοιποι τουλάχιστον εγώ λέω το νησί Μυτιλήνη γιατί ετσι το έμαθα από μικρός να το λέω όπως και οι περισσότεροι με καταγωγή απ το νησί!

----------


## sylver23

να στο εξηγησω εγω αν και δεν ειμαι λεσβιος..(σορυ για το οff topic)

το νησι λεγεται λεσβος.μυτιληνη οπως ειπατε ειναι η πρωτευουσα.το ονομα λεσβος κατηντησε να ειναι υποτιμιτικο.επειδη η σαπφω η λεσβια (σε καταγωγη)ηταν ομοφυλοφιλοι επικρατησε να λενε τις ομοφυλοφιλες γυναικες λεσβιες οχι μονο στην Ελλαδα αλλα και στο εξωτερικο (lesbian).οποτε ιδιαιτερα οι γυναικες τις λεσβου εχουν προβλημα οταν της ρωτας να λενε οτι ειναι λέσβιες διοτι παραπεμπει αλλου.
αυτα τα ακουσα σε εκπομπη στην τηλεοραση απο ντοπιους οπου μαλιστα θα απευθυνθουν στο ευρωπαικο δικαστηριο ωστε να αλλαξει αυτος ο ορος δηλ 
λεσβια=ομοφυλοφιλη.
τωρα αν συντρεχει καποιος αλλος λογος δεν το ξερω.εγω ειπα απλα αυτα που ακουσα απο ντοπιους

----------


## cmitsos

δεν με πειράζει άλλωστε μια ώρα παραπάνω θα κάνει για χίο. Αυτό π με πειράζει είναι η αλλαγή ώρας δρομολογίων ουτως ώστε να βοηθά μόνο όσους έχουν προορισμό μύκονο και σύρο αυτό είναι τραγικό και ανεπίτρεπτο.ΣΥΝ οτι βγάλανε την τρίτη και κυριακή :Sad:  Γιαυτό παιδιά στις εκλογές προσέξτε τι ψηφίζετε και μη μενετε ομηροι των κομματικών υποσχέσεων των 2 κομμάτων. Ελεος σε αυτό το ΣΑΣ γράψανε όλο το κόσμο πάλι :Sad:

----------


## Leo

> δεν με πειράζει άλλωστε μια ώρα παραπάνω θα κάνει για χίο. Αυτό π με πειράζει είναι η αλλαγή ώρας δρομολογίων ουτως ώστε να βοηθά μόνο όσους έχουν προορισμό μύκονο και σύρο αυτό είναι τραγικό και ανεπίτρεπτο.ΣΥΝ οτι βγάλανε την τρίτη και κυριακή Γιαυτό παιδιά στις εκλογές προσέξτε τι ψηφίζετε και μη μενετε ομηροι των κομματικών υποσχέσεων των 2 κομμάτων. Ελεος σε αυτό το ΣΑΣ γράψανε όλο το κόσμο πάλι


Να μην το γυρίζουμε στην πολιτικοποίηση το θέμα παιδιά... το φόρουμ δεν είναι χώρος κομμάτων ούτε και θα γίνει. Άρα λοιπόν προς τι οι παραινέσεις μέσω του φόρουμ?

----------


## stelios

to stoixima nomizo einai gia ploio kai etaireia an ontos to xios tha kanei 3h k 5m gia suro kai 4h k 5m gia mukono..diladi taxutites highspeed me times kata 40% kato apo afta..
opote simera prepei na doume tous xronous sto ais

----------


## parianos

Το θεμα ειναι οπως εγραψα πριν λιγο στο thread του Νησος Μυκονος πως θα πανε εκει οι Συρομυκονιατες; με τα ποδια; αποκλειεται, ειναι μακρια απο τα λεωφορεια και ηλεκτρικο...

----------


## stelios

me to leoforeiou tou olp opos oi xiotes kai oi mutilinioi..

----------


## cmitsos

> Να μην το γυρίζουμε στην πολιτικοποίηση το θέμα παιδιά... το φόρουμ δεν είναι χώρος κομμάτων ούτε και θα γίνει. ¶ρα λοιπόν προς τι οι παραινέσεις μέσω του φόρουμ?


φίλε μου λεο τα πάντα έχουν να κάνουν με τις πολιτικές επιλογές...δε μπορουμε να διαμαρτυρόμαστε για τις επιχειρηματικές επιλογές τόσο όσο για τις πολιτικές γιατι οι πολιτικοί που είναι και μέλη του ΣΑΣ είναι μέλη αιρετά απο το λαό..... :Confused:

----------


## gvaggelas

Πάντως παιδιά 7 ώρες και 10 λεπτά από Χίο για Πειραιά με δύο ενδιάμεσε στάσεις μου μοιάζει για σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας όταν τώρα στο απευθείας κάνει 6 ώρες και 10 λεπτά.

----------


## Speedkiller

Και γω αυτό πιστεύω αλλά θα δούμε...Θα παρουν σήμερα την πρωτη κρυάδα στο πλοίο...:twisted:

----------


## Νaval22

> να στο εξηγησω εγω αν και δεν ειμαι λεσβιος..(σορυ για το οff topic)
> το νησι λεγεται λεσβος.μυτιληνη οπως ειπατε ειναι η πρωτευουσα.το ονομα λεσβος κατηντησε να ειναι υποτιμιτικο.επειδη η σαπφω η λεσβια (σε καταγωγη)ηταν ομοφυλοφιλοι επικρατησε να λενε τις ομοφυλοφιλες γυναικες λεσβιες οχι μονο στην Ελλαδα αλλα και στο εξωτερικο (


αμαν ρε sylver και εσύ πως είσαι τόσο βέβαιος ότι η σαπφώ ήταν αυτό μήπως ζούσες τότε?  :Very Happy: η αλήθεια είναι πως αυτό έχει επικρατήσει αλλά κάποιες μελέτες που έχουν αναλύσει σε βάθος τα λίγα ποιήματα της Σαπφούς που σώζονται λένε πως παρεξηγηθηκε απο το έντονο συναίσθημα της,αυτά γιατί δεν είμαι και τις θεωρητικής  :Mad:

----------


## gvaggelas

και δύο φωτό από το τελευταίο (απευθείας) δρομολόγιο προς Χίο.

----------


## sylver23

> αμαν ρε sylver και εσύ πως είσαι τόσο βέβαιος ότι η σαπφώ ήταν αυτό μήπως ζούσες τότε? η αλήθεια είναι πως αυτό έχει επικρατήσει αλλά κάποιες μελέτες που έχουν αναλύσει σε βάθος τα λίγα ποιήματα της Σαπφούς που σώζονται λένε πως παρεξηγηθηκε απο το έντονο συναίσθημα της,αυτά γιατί δεν είμαι και τις θεωρητικής


ρε στεφανε θα με τρελλανεις??το λεω και στο ποστ που εκανα οτι ολα αυτα τα ακουσα απο εκπομπη με λεσβιους ντοπιους.οι ιδιοι το λενε.να παω κοντρα δηλαδη??

----------


## Speedkiller

Σημερινή αναχώρηση,η πρωτη με το νέο δρομολόγιο...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21790

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

18:30 έτσι δεν είναι ? Σύρος Μύκονος Χίος και Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## Speedkiller

> 18:30 έτσι δεν είναι ? Σύρος Μύκονος Χίος και Μυτιλήνη.


Ναι σωστα!

----------


## stelios

τωρα το χιος φτανει στην συρο, ξερουμε τι ωρα εφυγε απο πειραια για να υπολογιζουμε χρονο? το ais ανεφερει ωρα αναχωρησης 18.44, ειναι σωστο?

----------


## Speedkiller

Η φωτογραφιά τραβήχτηκε 18.32 αν αυτό σου κάνει...

----------


## stelios

ευχαριστω..οποτε συμπεραινω οτι το ais αρχιζει να μετραει απο το κοκκινο

----------


## konigi

Ora afiksis stin siro 22:02 akrivos!!!kalispera se olous!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Κατσε να δέσει κιόλας...Παντως προβλέπω ξενυχτια σήμερα πάνω απ το ais... :Very Happy:

----------


## konigi

22:03 erikse katapelti!!

----------


## konigi

22:06 anaxorisi gia mykono!!!vre lete?

----------


## Speedkiller

Στο ais to δειχνει ακομα να κινειται παντως...

----------


## Speedkiller

Κατι μου λεει πως παει άδειο....:twisted:

----------


## konigi

Distixos I eutixos mono tis xiou kai tis mitilinis exei!!kai kosmo gia siro k mikono kathara 45 me 50 atoma!!!5 I.x eixe gia siro 1 mixanaki gia mikono kai ola ta alla,giro sta 18 fortiga kai 27 I.x gia ta palia kala limeria tou

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λογικό δεν είναι πρώτο δρομολόγιο είναι ο κόσμος δεν το γνώριζε τι περιμέναμε να έχει κίνηση απο το πρώτο δρομολόγιο του .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πόση ώρα έκανε γνωρίζει κανείς Πειραιάς Σύρος ?

----------


## kastro

Το είδα σήμερα δεμένο πλώρη με πλώρη με το Festos palace ήτανε σε μέγεθος αρκετά μικρότερο και μου κόλλησε η περγιέργεια αν πηγαίνει δεξαμενή Πέραμα η Ελευσίνα.

----------


## konigi

Pros theou file Niko,exeis dikio!!min ksexname omos kai tin parimia ton arxaion imon progonon pos I arxi einai to imisi tou pantos...ekane 3 ores kai 32 lepta akrivos

----------


## Leo

Ασ απαντήσω εγώ .... Παρόλω που δεν περιμένω πολλά και είμαι επιφυλακτικός, νομίζω ότι στισ 15 μέρες πρέπει να το κουβεντιάσουμε πάλι.

----------


## konigi

afiksi stin mikono 23:00 akrivos anaxorisi 23:04

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ευχαρσιτούμε φίλε konigi ενδιαφέρον θα έχει να δούμε και την άφιξη στην Χίο Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## stelios

μυκονο ειχε προγραμματισμενη αναχωρηση 22.50 και εφυγε 23.04.. πολυ καλα αν φανταστουμε οτι το χιος σημερα δεν γκαζωσε αφου δεν ξεπερασε τα 25,8 οταν στα αλλα ταξιδια του παει απο 26 και πανω..ισως γκαζωσει τωρα προς χιο μυτιληνη.(το μυκονος ειναι παντως on time ακριβως μιας και παει με ασυνηθιστες για αυτο ταχυτητες ανω των 26).
λογικο που δεν ειχε κοσμο για συρο μυκονο αφου εχθες απογευμα ανοιξανε τα πλανα,..

----------


## stelios

ξερουμε ωρα αφιξης σε χιο,μυτιληνη?

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Πάντως παιδιά 7 ώρες και 10 λεπτά από Χίο για Πειραιά με δύο ενδιάμεσε στάσεις μου μοιάζει για σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας όταν τώρα στο απευθείας κάνει 6 ώρες και 10 λεπτά.


 Nai kala siga min kani mia ora parapano!! poio nomizoun oti exoun to eolo kenteri  i kanena higsppreed. . .xi xi :lol:
xoris na 8elo na prosbalo to ploio e!

----------


## gvaggelas

Χτες το βράδυ άφησα αρκετό κόσμο για τα δεδομένα της ημέρας (Κυριακή ξημερώματα) στην Χίο. Η άφιξή του ήταν περίπου στις 01.50.

----------


## cmitsos

αύριο θα έχετε άμεση ανταπόκριση απο μένα, μέσα απο το πλοίο!

----------


## laz94

> αύριο θα έχετε άμεση ανταπόκριση απο μένα, μέσα απο το πλοίο!


Περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία φίλε μου!!! :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

βέβαια είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τραβήξω τρελή ταλαιπωρία...γτ την προηγούμενη φορά με έναν μόνο ενδιάμεσο σταθμό (τήνος) και όλος ο κόσμος ήταν ταλαιπωρημένος...τώρα π θα έχει δύο ενδιάμεσους... :Confused:  τπτ φίλε μου πάντως είμαι στην υπηρεσία του nautilia.gr :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

Αρχίσαμεεεε.... Προγραμματισμένη ώρα άφιξης σήμερα στην Χίο 01.40, ώρα άφιξης 02.30. Προγραμματισμένη ώρα αναχώρησης 02.00. Πραγματική ώρα αναχώρησης 02.58.

----------


## cmitsos

μόλις μπήκα σπίτι... λοιπόν σύρο φτάσαμε 10 η ώρα και κατέβηκε αρκετός κόσμος- όλη η πρώτη θέση ήταν γεμάτη...στη μύκονο παίζει να κάτσαμε και 4 λεπτά!!! στις 11 η ώρα φτάσαμε στη μύκονο. Δυστυχώς στη  χίο φτάσαμε στις 2.30 αλλά μέχρι να κατέβουμε χαμός...είχε πολύ κόσμο για χίο.. αλλά και για μυτιλήνη...το θέμα είναι ότι ακόμα και το ίδιο το πλήρωμα νιώθει κάπως με αυτή την αλλαγή αλλα είναι δεδομένο ότι η κίνηση αυτή εκ μέρους της hsw όπως συζήταγα με κόσμο στο πλοίο δείχνει ότι η γραμμή δεν ήταν κερδοφόρα και ψάχνει τρόπους να έχει κέρδος...το χειρότερο για μένα είναι η ώρα άφιξης όχι τόσο οι ενδιάμεσοι σταθμοί...το βενέτικο ήταν ανοιχτό μόνο το μπαλκόνι πίσω ήταν κλειστό γιατί ήταν φρεσκοβαμμένο.! τι άλλο θέλετε να μάθετε? :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

> μόνο το μπαλκόνι πίσω ήταν κλειστό γιατί ήταν φρεσκοβαμμένο.! τι άλλο θέλετε να μάθετε?


Ποιό είναι αυτό το μπαλκόνι;

----------


## waterman

τις παλιές καλές εποχές στο λιμάνι Μυτιλήνης...μόλις 4 Οκτ'08! με τα νέα δεδομένα δρομολογίων και πιθανώς πλοίων, οι συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες θα αποτελούν αναμνήσεις του πρόσφατου παρελθόντος...

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ωραιες φωτο και με πολυ καλη αποψη

----------


## giannisk88

Η πρώτη ειδικά είναι απίστευτη.

----------


## waterman

...και μια άλλη άποψη του βολβού του Ν.Χίος (Μυτιλήνη 4 Οκτ '08)

----------


## cmitsos

> Ποιό είναι αυτό το μπαλκόνι;


την πρύμνη εννοω φίλε μου :Very Happy:  πάντως σας κάλυψε το ρεπορτάζ μου δεν έχετε απορίες μαλλον ε?

----------


## hatzibileus

Μήπως παίζει ρόλο και ο "ανταγωνισμός" το νήσος παίρνει θα έλεγα τη πλειονότητα του κόσμου ενώ κατά κοινή ομολογία τα φορτηγά έχουν μείνει σταθερά στη ΝΕΛ βέβαια τα δεδομένα έχουν αλλάξει καθώς και η ΑΝΕΚ έχει μπει στο παιχνίδι. Πάντως πιστεύω ότι ο λόγος πραγματοποίησης του νέου δρομολογίου είναι μήπως πάρουν μερίδο αγοράς από τα οχήματα στα δύο νησιά Σύρο - Μύκονο.
Οξύμορο της υπόθεσης έφυγε το Νήσος Μύκονος για να έχει προορισμό και Μύκονο το δρομολόγιο.
Τέλος ταξίδεψα το πρώτο Σάββατο για Πειραιά από Χίο μου αρέσε η θάλασσα λάδι, το λιμάνι της Μυκόνου δε λέει τίποτα αλλά της Σύρου είναι άλλο πράγμα έχει θέμα τα πλοία δίπλα όπου είδα και μάλλον το Νήσος Μύκονος στο Νεώριο με την τσιμινιέρα να είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που διέκοπτε το γαλάζιο του ανοιχτού ουρανού. Μετά απο αυτή την παρένθεση ο λόγος που αναφέρω ότι ταξίδεξα είναι ότι τα εκδοτήρια δεν κατάφεραν να εκδόσουν εισιτήριο παρά αργά το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής ενώ φυσικά ούτε το e-ticket λειτουργούσε ενώ και τα δρομολόγια δεν έχουν αναρτηθεί στο site πολλά κακά για ένα οραίο και νέο πλοίο.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> κατά κοινή ομολογία τα φορτηγά έχουν μείνει σταθερά στη ΝΕΛ 
> ...........
> είδα και μάλλον το Νήσος Μύκονος στο Νεώριο




Δυό φορές που κατέβηκα στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης για να δώ το Χίος (ως καραβολάτρης που είμαι), είδα το γκαράζ του *γεμάτο φορτηγά* για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη (μέχρι έξω). 
Χθές το βράδυ επίσης που ερχόταν από Μυτιλήνη - Χίο - Μύκονο, έβαλε πάρα πολύ κόσμο στη Σύρο (είχε χαλάσει και το Superferry II). To γκαράζ του ήταν πάλι μέχρι έξω γεμάτο. Την ίδια περίπυ ώρα έπεσε δίπλα του και το Blue Star Paros (που ανέβαινε από Σαντορίνη - Ιο - Ναξο - Πάρο για Πειραιά) και έβαλε και αυτό αρκετό κόσμο (λιγότερο από το Χίος όμως).


Στο Νεώριο δεν βρισκόταν το Νήσος Μύκονος αλλά το Blue Star 2 (στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή) και το Blue Star Naxos στο μέσα ντόκο (δίπλα στη μικρή δεξαμενή). Το Νήσος Μύκονος ταξιδεύει κανονικά αυτήν την εποχή (για Πάρο, Νάξο, Εύδηλο, Καρλόβασι, Βαθύ) και την ετήσια συντήρησή του δεν την κάνει στο Νεώριο της Σύρου αλλά σε άλλο ναυπηγείο.

----------


## cmitsos

σημερα που γυρισα απο χίο για αθήνα βέβαια κουραστικό και πολύωρο το ταξίδι. Είχε δέκα φορτηγά απο χίο...κόσμο ανεβάζει και κατεβάζει απο τη σύρο

----------


## Notis

Δρομολόγιο 07/11/08
Αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά με μία ώρα καθυστέρηση, Μύκονο 23.55, Χίο 03.00, Μυτιλήνη 06.05, αλλά αναχώρηση εξπρές 06.48
ένα δρομολόγιο με πολύ κόσμο, ένα άνετο πλοίο, 
καμία σχέση με ΑΝΕΚ στην ποιότητα των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών!

----------


## stelios

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΙΟΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΣΥΡΟ? ΓΙΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΣ

----------


## Notis

Σύμφωνα με τη στήλη Αναμενόμενες Αφίξεις στο ΑΙS, αναμένεται στη Σύρο στις 21.53, αν και απο την θέση του το κόβω για 22.15!

----------


## stelios

ΕΧΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΣ

----------


## Notis

Όντως πήγε πολύ βόρεια και μετά άρχισε να κατεβαίνει. Σήμερα τα μεσάνυχτα επέστρεψα απο Μυτιλήνη. Η θάλασσα απο Μύκονο για Σύρο πολύ ταραγμένη, φύσαγε ασταμάτητα. Σε κάποια στιγμή άρχισαν να φεύγουν κάτι πλαστικά κομμάτια απο την σκεπή του πάνω καταστρώματος! Πάντως ένα γενικά καλοτάξιδο σκαρί!

----------


## Ergis

απο το ταξιδι μου πριν μια εβδομαδα με το αδελφακι του..

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μπραβο , καλες φωτο εβγαλες  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Mια μικρή αφιέρωση στον μεγάλο φωτογράφο Eliasaslan...Πάντα τέτοια Ηλία!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

να σαι καλά φίλε !!! Πανέμορφη η φωτο

----------


## Vortigern

*Kai 3 φωτο απο εμενα.....*

----------


## Nick_Pet

> *Kai 3 φωτο απο εμενα.....*


Και οι 3 φωτο πολύ ωραίες, αλλά η πρώτη μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα. Ευχαριστούμε! :Very Happy:

----------


## johny18

Σήμερα διάβασα σε μια εφημερίδα ότι θα κόψουν κάποιες μέρες το Νήσος Χίος από Μύκονο . Ευσταθεί αυτό που λένε ;;;;

----------


## MYTILENE

Nα πώ κάτι?Καλύτερα να το πάρουνε και να φύγει από δώ παρά να μας δουλεύουνε κάθε λίγο.¶ντε σιγά σιγά γιατί αρκετά μας δουλέυουνε και δε λέει :Mad:

----------


## incubogr

Ξανασκέφτεται η ΗSW το να πιάνει Σύρο και Μύκονο το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.
Με νέο αίτημα προς το ΥΕΝ ζητά από 17/11 έως 20/1 *να μην* προσεγγίζει το &#171;ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ&#187; τη Μύκονο, την Πέμπτη και την Παρασκευή από Χίο προς Πειραιά, και το Σάββατο από Πειραιά προς Χίο. 

 ΠΗΓΗ: ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ

----------


## heraklion

Πότε θα πάει στην δεξαμενή? Όταν θα βγεί ο αδερφός του?

----------


## Nick_Pet

> Ξανασκέφτεται η ΗSW το να πιάνει Σύρο και Μύκονο το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.
> Με νέο αίτημα προς το ΥΕΝ ζητά από 17/11 έως 20/1 *να μην* προσεγγίζει το «ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ» τη Μύκονο, την Πέμπτη και την Παρασκευή από Χίο προς Πειραιά, και το Σάββατο από Πειραιά προς Χίο. 
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ: ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ


Πώς και άλλαξαν τόσο γρήγορα γνώμη?? Πολύ σύντομα δεν είναι??

----------


## Leo

Να είστε βέβαιοι ότι αν ήταν καλοκαίρι θα ζητούσαν κι άλλες προσεγγίσεις... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Η Μύκονος τον χειμώνα δεν έχει κίνηση γενικότερα μιας και προσεγγίζουν εκεί πολλά πλοία.

----------


## parianos

Συντομα θα παει στην ετησια συντηρηση του, ετσι δεν ειναι; Ποιο πλοιο θα παρει τη θεση του στα δρομολογια του; Το Εξπρες Πηγασος;

----------


## heraklion

> Συντομα θα παει στην ετησια συντηρηση του, ετσι δεν ειναι; Ποιο πλοιο θα παρει τη θεση του στα δρομολογια του; Το Εξπρες Πηγασος;


Μάλλον το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και το EXPRESS PEGASUS θα σηνεχίσει ΣΑΜΟ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ μέχρι να τελειώσει και ο δεξαμενισμός του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, τουλάχιστον όπως τα βλέπω εγώ τα πράγματα. :Razz:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Βλέπω στο openseas ότι τις *Πέμπτες* και τις *Παρασκευές* στο "κατέβασμά" του το "Νήσος Χίος" προς Πειραιά, *δεν πιάνει πλέον τη Μύκονο*. Δηλ. ξεκινάει 06.45 από Μυτιλήνη και πάει Χίο - Σύρο - Πειραιά (αφ. 16.15). 

Στα υπόλοιπα δρομολόγια (και στο ανέβα αλλά και στο κατέβα) πιάνει κανονικά τη Μύκονο.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό συμβαίνει μετά απο αίτηση/έκριση που ζήτησε και πήρε η εταιρεία στο τελευταίο *ΣΑΣ* του ΥΕΝ.

----------


## Ergis

Οι εσωτερικη διαμορφωση και διακοσμηση του Χιος ειναι ιδια με του Μυκονος;

----------


## scoufgian

> Οι εσωτερικη διαμορφωση και διακοσμηση του Χιος ειναι ιδια με του Μυκονος;


περιπου ναι.διδυμο αδερφακι εστι

----------


## Ergis

βασικα ρωταω επειδη απο φωτογραφιες που εχω δει το μυκονος ειναι πιο λιτο..

----------


## Νaval22

εξαρτάται πως το βλέπει κανείς,το μύκονος έχει πιο πολλά αεροπορικά που είναι σπαστικό,αλλά έχει πιο ζεστά χρώματα σε σχέση με το χίος,η διαμόρφωση των χώρων είναι ίδια με καποιες μικροδιαφορές κυρίως λόγω των περίσσοτερων καμπινών που έχει

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Για μενα , τα δυο πλοια ειναι υπεροχα ασχετα με τις διαφορες που λετε  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

σιγουρα ειναι και τα 2 υπεροχα απλα ειδα φωτογραφιες του χιος μεσα και ειδα μεγαλη διαφορα με το μυκονος..

----------


## minoan7

Μια που πήρα φόρα...Το Νήσος Χίος χθες λίγο μετά τις 20:30
Chios.jpg

----------


## sylver23

καινουργι ταλεντο βλεπω στο φορουμ!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> Μια που πήρα φόρα...Το Νήσος Χίος χθες λίγο μετά τις 20:30


 
Και πολύ καλά κάνεις και παίρνεις φόρα!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Καταπλκτική φωτογραφία!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ανεκτέλεστο το δρομολόγιο για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη σήμερα από το πλοίο λογικά λόγω απαγορευτικού(??? :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ανεκτέλεστο το δρομολόγιο για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη σήμερα από το πλοίο λογικά λόγω απαγορευτικού(???)


Εκδόθηκε απαγορευτικό απόπλου πλοίων;;;

----------


## captain 83

Γενικό απαγορευτικό από Πειραιά. Δες και στο σχετικό thread.

----------


## Leo

Καθυστέρηση απόλπου απο τις 18.30, λόγω τηλεφωνήματος για "βόμβα" στο πλοίο. Το πλοίο εκκενώθηκε και γίνονται έρευνες απο τους αρμίδους. Οι επιβάτες στον ντόκο " τυχεροί ευτυχώς δεν βρέχει" περινμένουν τα νέα για να αναχωρήσουν κάποια στιγμή.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

τι λεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεει :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: βομβα;;τι λες τωρα....εχουμε κανενα νεο για το αν οντως υπηρχε;;;

----------


## ndimitr93

> τι λεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεειβομβα;;τι λες τωρα....εχουμε κανενα νεο για το αν οντως υπηρχε;;;


Λες να υπάρχει βόμβα??? Ας γελάσω!!! Επ' ουδενεί.. είναι φάρσα. Και ώς συνήθως κάποιος θα το έχανε το πλοίο.................................

----------


## sylver23

εχθες το δρομολογιο απο οτι καταλαβα ακυρωθηκε.σημερα τηλεφωνημα για βομβα.τι θα γινει θα το αφησουν να ταξιδεψει καμμια φορα? :Razz:  :Razz: 

υ.γ το χιος εχει αποπλευσει κανινικα και βρισκεται ηδη κοντα στα στενα κεας -κυθνου

----------


## johny18

ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΥΡΙΑΝΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ???

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΥΡΙΑΝΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ???


Μην αγχώνεσαι...όλα θα είναι στην ώρα τους...αρκεί να το πατήσουν λίγο (αυτό είναι σπόντα για τον konigi!!!)

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Νησος Χιος στο μεγαλο λιμανι!!!!!

DSC00708.jpg

DSC00711.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Κατακλυσμός φωτογραφιών από τον f/b Kefalonia :shock: ! Μπράβο Φίλε μου ! Πολύ καλή δουλειά !  :Very Happy: 
Εγώ απαντάω εδώ στο κουκλί των Ελληνικών ναυπηγείων !  :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου!!!Να σαι καλα!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Φιλε f/b kefalonia συγχαρητηρια για τις πανεμορφες φωτο που ανεβασες!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Mία απόπειρα για τo φίλο Στέφανο που το ζήτησε... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24600

----------


## Νaval22

Μπράβο speed σε ευχαριστώ,πανέμορφο είναι το άτοιμο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  του πάει το άσπρο μπλέ

----------


## mitilinios

> Μπράβο speed σε ευχαριστώ,πανέμορφο είναι το άτοιμο του πάει το άσπρο μπλέ



Θα συμφωνήσω με το Στέφανο. Του πηγαίνουν αυτά τα χρώματα. Μακάρι να άνηκε στη ΝΕΛ...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Θα συμφωνήσω με το Στέφανο. Του πηγαίνουν αυτά τα χρώματα. Μακάρι να άνηκε στη ΝΕΛ...


Μακάρι να μην είχαν γίνει πράγματα και μακάρι να υπήρχαν άλλα μυαλά...Θα είχαμε άλλα τύπου Νήσος Χίος ή έστω αντάξια...Να πω την αλήθεια θα μου φανεί πολύ περίεργο να το δω μπροστά μου με τέτοια χρώματα...Προσωπικά ως Νel θα μου άρεσε με βάψιμο κεντέρηδων....

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο σας βρε... ωραίο γούστο έχετε.... :shock: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: . Όταν δεν θα πιάνει Σύρο κάντε το ότι θέλετε. Τώρα έχουμε πήξει στα λευκά εκεί και μας χρειάζεται το σκούρο μπλέ και τα δελφινάκια σε φόντο κόκκινο. Από την άλλη αντιγράφετε τα "κουτιά" τα ....??? Εν πάσει περιπτώσei, speedkiller πέρα απο την καλόπιστη πλάκα, θα χρειαζόνταν ακόμη ένα ζωνάρι μάυρο ή μπλέ σε όλο το μήκος της πλευράς. Έτσι δείχνει πολύ μπούγιο... σχεδόν θυμίζει Έλυρο.

----------


## Trakman

> Μπράβο σας βρε... ωραίο γούστο έχετε.... . Όταν δεν θα πιάνει Σύρο κάντε το ότι θέλετε. Τώρα έχουμε πήξει στα λευκά εκεί και μας χρειάζεται το σκούρο μπλέ και τα δελφινάκια σε φόντο κόκκινο. Από την άλλη αντιγράφετε τα "κουτιά" τα ....??? Εν πάσει περιπτώσei, speedkiller πέρα απο την καλόπιστη πλάκα, θα χρειαζόνταν ακόμη ένα ζωνάρι μάυρο ή μπλέ σε όλο το μήκος της πλευράς. Έτσι δείχνει πολύ μπούγιο... σχεδόν θυμίζει Έλυρο.



Είναι μπούγιο το Έλυρος?!?!?!?!?:evil: :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Να πως θα μου άρεσε εμένα...
Για τον Leo... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24717

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Mία απόπειρα για τo φίλο Στέφανο που το ζήτησε...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24600


Αυτο μου αρεσει πολυυυ  :Razz: 
Ετσι ολα ασπρα ρε παιδια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Να πως θα μου άρεσε εμένα...
> Για τον Leo...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24717


Έτσι είναι καλύτερο... εσύ που το δουλεύεις σίγουρα έχεις δεί και άλλες απόψεις.. Αντε με τό  καλό αν αποκτήσετε κι εσείς, οι πικραμένοι, καμιά 10αριά τέτοια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## giorgosss

Όντως τα σινιάλα της NEL του πάνε περισσότερο.
Καλή προσπάθεια!

----------


## Ergis

απο εμενα παντως μην περιμενετε να συμφωνησω.... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## heraklion

Ούτε και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω. Δεν το προτιμώ με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ. :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

Το χίος στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης,καθηλωμένο λόγω του απαγορευτικού 
nissoschios.jpg

----------


## Ergis

τα νησος εχουν δωρεαν ιντερνετ μεσα το ξερετε;;στο μυκονος την δευτερα που ταξιδεψα μπηκα με το pc μου και ημουν σε ολο το ταξιδι σχεδον...

----------


## ndimitr93

> τα νησος εχουν δωρεαν ιντερνετ μεσα το ξερετε;;στο μυκονος την δευτερα που ταξιδεψα μπηκα με το pc μου και ημουν σε ολο το ταξιδι σχεδον...


Δεν έχουν δωρεάν...αλλά επειδή τα πλοία έχουν δορυφορικό ιντερνετ και το pc σου έχει ενσωματωμένο WiFi για ασύρματο ιντερνετ έπισες θύρα από τις θύρες του πλοίου εφόσον αυτές δεν είναι κλειδωμένες!!!

----------


## giorgosss

off-topic,
αλλά φίλε νίκο άλλο το δορυφορικό internet και άλλο το wifi
Πολλά πλοία έχουν όντως hot-spots για ασύρματη δωρεάν σύνδεση με τον nternet

----------


## giannisk88

> off-topic,
> αλλά φίλε νίκο άλλο το δορυφορικό internet και άλλο το wifi
> Πολλά πλοία έχουν όντως hot-spots για ασύρματη δωρεάν σύνδεση με τον nternet


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα.
Αν κάποιος χώρος δεν έχει hot-spot για δωρεάν ασύρματη σύνδεση δε πιάνεις δίκτυο με το wi-fi.
Αρα το on-topic συμπέρασμα είναι οτι το πλοίο παρέχει δωρεάν ασύρματη σύνδεση για τους επιβάτες.

----------


## Νικόλας

κατά την σημερινή του άφιξη 
(πρώτη απόπειρα με την νέα μηχανή θέλει χρόνο να την ψάξω :Very Happy: )
PC220065.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και η συνέχεια

----------


## Νικόλας

σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

ας δουμε ενα βιντεακι του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ να ξεσυρταρωνεται απο τη προβλητα.γιατι για συρταρωμα εχουμε ακουσει,για ξεσυρταρωμα οχι....... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## kapas

ωραιο βιντεο!! με τι χαρη γυρισε!!! ταλεντακι ο καπετανιος :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

> Mία απόπειρα για τo φίλο Στέφανο που το ζήτησε...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24600



επειδή σε ξέρω φίλε μου, σου προτείνω να σβήσεις αυτο το ποστ γιατι είναι λόγος για να σε μηνύσουν... :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

> επειδή σε ξέρω φίλε μου, σου προτείνω να σβήσεις αυτο το ποστ γιατι είναι λόγος για να σε μηνύσουν...


Δεν βλέπω γιατί να το κάνουν απ την στιγμή που το μόνο που έκανα είναι να επξεργαστώ μια *δική μου* φώτο μόνο και μόνο για να υλοποιήσω *σε χιουμοριστικό πλαίσιο* αυτό που κάποιοι προσπαθούμε να σχηματίσουμε στο νου μας...  :Confused:

----------


## cmitsos

> Δεν βλέπω γιατί να το κάνουν απ την στιγμή που το μόνο που έκανα είναι να επξεργαστώ μια *δική μου* φώτο μόνο και μόνο για να υλοποιήσω *σε χιουμοριστικό πλαίσιο* αυτό που κάποιοι προσπαθούμε να σχηματίσουμε στο νου μας...


γτ ρε συ προσβάλεις αρ8ρο 57 Ακ. την προσωπικοτητα της εταιρείας, όπως και κάθε στοιχείο (το καράβι δηλαδή) που προσδιορίζει την hsW...ΣΤΟ λεω ως φίλος χωρις παρεξήγηση...για τον ίδιο λόγο μπορεί να σε μηνυσει και η νελ... :Sad: . Φαντάσου οτι ο ολυμπιακός είχε μηνυσει περιοδικο που είχε ντύσει στα ερυθρόλευκα παίχτη άλλης ομάδας...

----------


## Apostolos

Speedkiller αστους να λένε! Εμείς ώς μόνιμοι εραστές του γαλανού ΝΕΛ θα ονειρευόμαστε να ειχε αποκτήσει η εταιρίας μας τέτοια πλοία... Είναι κακό να ονοιρεύεσαι??

----------


## cmitsos

εντάξει εγω σαν φιλος όλων και του φορουμ αλλά και σαν νομικός όφειλα να σας ειδοποιήσω τωρα απο κει και πέρα κάντε ότι θέλετε

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν βλέπω κάτι προσβλητικό όσον αφορά καμμία από τις 2 εταιρείες όμως!Δεν υπάρχει κάτι κακόβουλο ως προς κανέναν νομίζω!Αυτό που προσπαθούσα να σχηματίσω στο μυαλό μου προσπαθησα να του δώσω μια υπόσταση!Τέλος πάντων...Ας κρίνουν οι moderators και ας πράξουν αναλόγως!Δεν έιχε κανένα προσβλητικό σκοπό η "απόπειρα" αυτή!Κ οκ δεν το πήρα στραβά!Απλως δεν το γνωριζα κιόλας! :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

καλώς, καλες γιορτες καλα χριστουγεννα ευχομαι σε όλο το παρεακι στο φορουμ :Very Happy:  και καλά ταξίδια

----------


## Nautikos II

Εν πλω 
NISSOS CHIOS [19].JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Εν πλω 
> NISSOS CHIOS [19].JPG


Ναυτικε ΙΙ η φωτογραφια ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!Μπραβο για ακομα μια φορα!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

μπραβο Σακη!!!

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Χρόνια σας πολλά παιδιά! Με υγεία! Καλά τέλεια η φωτό καταπλικτική μακράν το καλύτερο φέρρυ του αιγαίου! !

----------


## sylver23

σημερα πηγα πειραια να παρω εναν φιλο μου που ερχονταν απο λεσβο.10 ωρες εκανε το χιος με μυκονο συρο μεσα.
ειχε αρκετο κοσμο και περα απο αυτο ειχε αμεση αναχωρηση.
τα χρωματα σημερα στον πειραια ηταν πολυ ωραια λογω της συννεφιας
ας το δουμε να ερχετε φωτογραφημενο απο τον κοκκινο

φωτο 1
φωτο 2
φωτο 3

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> σημερα πηγα πειραια να παρω εναν φιλο μου που ερχονταν απο λεσβο.10 ωρες εκανε το χιος με μυκονο συρο μεσα.
> ειχε αρκετο κοσμο και περα απο αυτο ειχε αμεση αναχωρηση.
> τα χρωματα σημερα στον πειραια ηταν πολυ ωραια λογω της συννεφιας
> ας το δουμε να ερχετε φωτογραφημενο απο τον κοκκινο
> 
> φωτο 1
> φωτο 2
> φωτο 3


*Συλβερ απαιχτες οι φωτογραφιες σου...5 αστερακια απο εμενα σε ολες!!!!!

*

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> σημερα πηγα πειραια να παρω εναν φιλο μου που ερχονταν απο λεσβο.10 ωρες εκανε το χιος με μυκονο συρο μεσα.
> ειχε αρκετο κοσμο και περα απο αυτο ειχε αμεση αναχωρηση.
> τα χρωματα σημερα στον πειραια ηταν πολυ ωραια λογω της συννεφιας
> ας το δουμε να ερχετε φωτογραφημενο απο τον κοκκινο
> 
> φωτο 1
> φωτο 2
> φωτο 3


H τριτη φωτο τα σπαει φιλε sylver,να εισαι καλα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

και καποιες ακομα...παρεα με το λισσος.
2 πλοια που οι λεσβιοι δεν τα εχουν δει με πολυ καλο ματι!

*και επισης περα απο αυτες, μια πλωρατη και 2 απο πρυμη.η δευτερη με το χαμο που γινονταν με την αμεση απο-επιβιβαση*


PC272756.jpg

PC272760.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> και καποιες ακομα...παρεα με το λισσος.
> 2 πλοια που οι λεσβιοι δεν τα εχουν δει με πολυ καλο ματι!
> 
> *και επισης περα απο αυτες, μια πλωρατη και 2 απο πρυμη.η δευτερη με το χαμο που γινονταν με την αμεση απο-επιβιβαση*
> 
> 
> PC272756.jpg
> 
> PC272760.jpg


*Συλβερ ολες οι φωτο ειναι τελειες αλλα οι δευτερη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!!Να εισαι παντα καλα!!!*

----------


## leonidas

Αντε παλι... :Very Happy: 
Τι να πω ??? :shock:
Δεν λεω...τα λογια ειναι περιττα !
Μπραβοοο!!!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> 2 πλοια που οι λεσβιοι δεν τα εχουν δει με πολυ καλο ματι!



Οπως το δει κανείς...Βασικά είναι πιο πολύ θέμα εταιρείας και πολιτικής της παρά του ίδιου του πλοίου... :Wink:

----------


## mitilinios

Ένα μικρό πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισε σήμερα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ. Κατά την αναχώρηση του από τη Χίο μπλέχτηκε η άγκυρα με τον βολβό του πλοίου.:shock: Ευτυχώς μόλις βγήκε από το λιμάνι ο αέρας βοήθησε και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ένα μικρό πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισε σήμερα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ. Κατά την αναχώρηση του από τη Χίο μπλέχτηκε η άγκυρα με τον βολβό του πλοίου.:shock: Ευτυχώς μόλις βγήκε από το λιμάνι ο αέρας βοήθησε και *λύθηκε το πρόβλημα*.


*Η άγκυρα λύθηκε*!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## konigi

thelete merikes foto apo to Nissos XIos?an nai,deite edo... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

Πηγή: Hellenic Seaways
Φωτογραφίες: Γιώργος Γιαννακής

----------


## konigi

kai merikes akoma..


Πηγή: Hellenic Seaways
Φωτογραφίες: Γιώργος Γιαννακής

----------


## ndimitr93

> thelete merikes foto apo to Nissos XIos?an nai,deite edo...


Κάτσε ρε Κώστα ακόμα δεν γύρισες...σιγά-σιγά!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> kai merikes akoma..



Ωραίες οι φώτο Konigi αλλά μήπως θα έπρεπε να αναφέρεις που τις βρήκες?Γιατί κάπου τις έχει ξαναπάρει το μάτι μου... :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Tis eixe mesa ena cd mou edose enas gnostos mou o opoios erotithike prin anevoun oi foto..

----------


## manolis m.

Mallon sto site tou Giwrgou Giannaki tis vrike o filos s Konigi ! Kalo einai mias kai einai kai eponimou nautofwtografou na anaferete to onoma tou !

----------


## konigi

File manoli exeis apolito dikio!!!eilikrina omos den iksera tinos einai oi foto!!!zitao signomi apo to forum!!

----------


## manolis m.

Den exei na kanei file mou me to na paradexteis to lathos sou ka na zitiseis signwmi apla genikws oloi prepei na eimaste prosextikoi se auto to thema epeidi afora pneumatiki idioktisia tritou atomou !  :Wink:

----------


## konigi

ok,katalava!!!apolitos antilipton!!!

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακλέσω να έιναι και απολύτως Ελληνικόν το γράψιμο εδώ.... Μην λέμε τα ίδια πράγματα συνέχεια.
Στο θέμα το φωτογραφιών είπαμε πάντοτε την Πηγή. Κάνοντας στο πόστ Επεξεργασία μπορείτε να διορθώσετε γράφοντας την πηγή.

----------


## Rocinante

Ειχαμε που ειχαμε τις γκρινιες τους προηγουμενους μηνες με την αλλαγη του δρομολογιου και την καθυστερηση αφιξης του πλοιου στα βορεια, να δω τωρα τι ωρα θα φτασει με τη χαραξη μιας ασυνηθηστης πορειας μαλλον λογω του καιρου σε στυλ Καγκουρο  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

ενα βιντεακι με την αφιξη του χιος το προηγουμενο σαββατο  στον συννεφιασμενο πειραια

----------


## leonidas

Nice video!
Αρκετα γρηγορα δεν μπαινει η μου φαινεται;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω.!
οχι κανονικα οπως παντα.ισως φαινεται ετσι επειδη το ακολουθω με την καμερα

----------


## scoufgian

επειδη ο φιλος vortigern με ενθουσιασε με τα επιτευγματα του,ας του αφιερωσω μια αναχωρηση του NISSOS CHIOS........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26106

----------


## Vortigern

> επειδη ο φιλος vortigern με ενθουσιασε με τα επιτευγματα του,ας του αφιερωσω μια αναχωρηση του NISSOS CHIOS........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26106


Σιγα την αναχωρηση...σκοτωθηκες παλι....βρικες εκει μια αναχωρησει απο το καλοκαιρι και μου την πασαρες ετσι κρυα

Να εισαι καλα Γιαννη....και σιγουρα θα ανταπωδωσο ισαξια....
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> επειδη ο φιλος vortigern με ενθουσιασε με τα επιτευγματα του,ας του αφιερωσω μια αναχωρηση του NISSOS CHIOS........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26106


Καταπληκτικη φωτο  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

> επειδη ο φιλος vortigern με ενθουσιασε με τα επιτευγματα του,ας του αφιερωσω μια αναχωρηση του NISSOS CHIOS........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26106


Πολυ ωραια φωτο Γιαννη... :Very Happy: 
Απο που αναχωρει;

----------


## scoufgian

> Πολυ ωραια φωτο Γιαννη...
> Απο που αναχωρει;


απο το Μεγαλο Λιμανι,στο βαθος Σαλαμινα

----------


## leonidas

> απο το Μεγαλο Λιμανι,στο βαθος Σαλαμινα


Ευχαριστω Γιαννη για τη συντομη απαντηση σου... :Very Happy: 
Δεν ηξερα γιατι βλεπω φοντο νησι ψηλο και λεω που ειναι αυτο τωρα;;; :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Mia phwto afierwmeni se *Sylver23,Mastropanago,Vortigern,Kapas,Leo,Roi,Poly  kas, Rocinante* kai* Kaka22* !
P1020148.jpg

----------


## mitilinios

Σύμφωνα με τα σημερινά δεδομένα του ΟΛΠ το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ θα ανέβει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Περάματος από 19/02 μέχρι 21/02. :Cool:  Αυτό που μένει να απαντηθεί είναι ποιο πλοίο θα το αντικαταστήσει  :Confused:  με πιθανότερο τον ΠΗΓΑΣΟ.

----------


## moutsokwstas

μη μου πεις οτι το πηγασος θα ανεβαινει χιο-μυτιληνη...

----------


## scoufgian

εχω την εντυπωση πως στο περσινο δεξαμενισμο δεν αντικατασταθηκε απο αλλο πλοιο........

----------


## konigi

Αρε βαπόραρε!!!περασμένα μεγαλεία... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Ergis

καθολου περασμενα μεγαλεια.....και τρανο παραδειγμα το αγιος γεωργιος που εστω και στα 37 του κανει καταπληκτηκη πορεια....

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αρε βαπόραρε!!!περασμένα μεγαλεία...


Σιγά μωρέ...καλά πέρασες και σε αυτό...πήγαινε και πουθενά αλλού....Αλλά πάντως είναι πολύ όμορφο πλοίο και εξωτερικά αλλά περισσότερο εσωτερικά...Είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του όταν ήταν εδώ στα Χανιά και μου άρεσε πολύ....ήμουν στα καθίσματα διακεκριμένης θέσης πλώρα και για να ξαναμπώ, αν τύχαινε να βγώ,μου ζήταγαν το εισιτήριο μου!!! Δεν βαριόντουσαν να το ζητάνε;; Πηγαινοερχόμουν πολλές φορές και κάθε φορά που έφτανα στην πόρτα: "Εισιτήριο παρακαλώ"!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cmitsos

> Mia phwto afierwmeni se *Sylver23,Mastropanago,Vortigern,Kapas,Leo,Roi,Poly  kas, Rocinante* kai* Kaka22* !
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26142


εμάς ρε μανώλη π είναι και το αγαπημένο μας στην απέξω?

----------


## pariklaki

Καλημέρα σας...σας παραθέτω μια όμορφη φωτό του Νήσσος Χίος την Τρίτη 06/01/09,στο λιμάνι της Χίου, όπου και ζορίστηκε στην μανούβρα λόγω των βορείων ανέμων.

----------


## manolis m.

Gia esena file CMitsos extra afierwmeni logw pou se ksexasa prin mia phwto apo mia alli optiki gwnia...! 

P1020175.jpg

----------


## hsw

πότε πάει το πλοίο για την ετήσιά του;

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Καλημέρα σας...σας παραθέτω μια όμορφη φωτό του Νήσσος Χίος την Τρίτη 06/01/09,στο λιμάνι της Χίου, όπου και ζορίστηκε στην μανούβρα λόγω των βορείων ανέμων.


Ισως για μερικους να ακουγεται αυστηρο, ομως _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ_ και να ζοριζεται σε ρεμετζο στη Χιο δεν δικαιολογειται αν δεν υπαρχει μηχ.προβλημα, την ιδια εποχη που στο ιδιο λιμανι προσεγγιζει το _L15505_...

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Καλημέρα σας...σας παραθέτω μια όμορφη φωτό του Νήσσος Χίος την Τρίτη 06/01/09,στο λιμάνι της Χίου, όπου και ζορίστηκε στην μανούβρα λόγω των βορείων ανέμων.


δεν ξερω αν ζοριστηκε λογω του βορια, αν ειναι ομως ετσι, φαντασου τι θα γινοταν αν πισω δεν υπηρχαν τα βουνα να κοψουν καπως τον αερα. ειναι και το λιμανι της χιου, να μην πω...επιτελους και μια φωτο τωρινη απο χιο!  καιρος ηταν.

----------


## Naias II

> πότε πάει το πλοίο για την ετήσιά του;


Ακούγεται κατά τις 20 Ιανουαρίου. Όμως έκανα και μια αναζήτηση στο site της εταιρείας και στο online booking κλείνει εισητήριο με το Ν.Χίος μέχρι και τις 20 από εκεί και πέρα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα διαθέσιμο.

----------


## hsw

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση Naias II. όντως... ούτε στο open seas δεν δίνει τίποτα από 20/01 και μετά

----------


## Naias II

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι δεν πρέπει να έχει αποφασιστεί ακόμη ποιο πλοίο θα κάνει την αντικατάσταση. Τώρα για το Πήγασος το βλέπω χλωμό :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hsw

αφού ο δεξαμενισμός θα είναι 2-3 μέρες (έτσι διάβασα κάπου στο Forum) τότε η εταιρία μπορεί να μην βάλει άλλο πλοίο να το αντικαταστήσει. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, φεύγει Δευτέρα, Τρίτη δεν κάνει δρομολόγιο και στην καλύτερη πιστεύω την Παρασκεύη που είναι ο πολύς κόσμος, μπορεί να το προλάβει. Στο κάτω κάτω και να βάλει τον Πήγασο η εταιρία, το πολύ 3 δρομολόγια να κάνει... (άμα έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος σχετικά με τις μέρες που χρειάζεται το πλοίο να φύγει από τη γραμμή, συγχωρέστε με... είμαι άσχετος. Απλά υποθέσεις κάνω)

----------


## sylver23

βασικα προφανως θα κατσει και αλλες μερες εκτος.διοτι περα απο τον δεξαμενισμο θελει και καποιες μερες (ετσι νομιζω τουλαχιστον) για την ετησια επισκευη.τωρα ενα σεναριο ανικαταστασης μπορει να ειναι το μυκονος.και στην θεση αυτου το πηγασσος

----------


## Ergis

ελπιζω πως οχι...... :Confused:

----------


## Naias II

Μάλλον το σενάριο του hsw παίζει περισσότερο. Το Ν.Μύκονος από ότι φαίνεται έχει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή κανονικά δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## hsw

όντως... άλλα και πάλι... δεν το θεωρώ σωστό να μην υπάρχει σταθερότητα στη γραμμή του Ν. Μύκονος (δεν γίνεται να φεύγει, να γυρνάει και μετά από ένα μήνα να ξαναφεύγει). Δεν είναι σωστό για τους μόνιμους ταξιδιώτες, οι οποίοι δεν θα μπορούν να τους εμπιστευτούν πια αφού συνέχεια θα πηγαινοέρχεται το πλοίο στη γραμμή (αν με καταλαβαίνετε...)!

----------


## livanistiri

Πολυ σωστος ο hsw. To MYKONOS δεν φευγει απο τη γραμμη και στη θεση του ΧΙΟΣ δεν θα παει κανενα .

----------


## hsw

εκπληκτικό το Νήσος Χίος σήμερα! Ενώ έφυγε χθες με 3,5 ώρες καθυστέρηση λόγω απαγορευτικού, κατάφερε και τη μείωσε φτάνοντας σήμερα στον Πειραιά 2,5 ώρες αργότερα από την προγραμματισμένη άφιξή του! Και αναχώρηση εξπρές... σε μία ώρα είχε φύγει για το δρομολόγιό του. τώρα είναι με καθυστέρηση 1,5 ώρα! μέσα σε μία μέρα κάλυψε τις 2 ώρες σε ένα δρομολόγιο τσίμα τσίμα  :Smile:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Λογικό μου φαίνεται να καταφέρει να καλύψει ότι μπορεί......ταχύτητα έχει δόξα το θεό.....το θέμα θα ήταν να μην το κάνει  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Eμενα δν μου φαινετε εντυπωσιακο,νεο πλοιο ειναι αυτο ελειπε να μην μπορουσε να να καλυψει χαμενες ωρες.Θα εντυπωσιαζομουν αν εβλεπα ενα τυπου Αγιος Γεωργιος η κανα Αγουδημοπλοιο η εστω το Πηγασος και το Σαντορινακη να εκαναν κατι τετοιο,παρομοιο δηλαδη.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Σωστό και αυτό που είπε ο Vortigern......κάπως έτσι το εννοούσα κι εγώ με αυτό που είπα.....

----------


## Ergis

εχω την εντυπωση οτι υπαρχει μια ταση να μειωνουμε τις δυνατοτητες των αδελφων "νησος" της hsw :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

> εχω την εντυπωση οτι υπαρχει μια ταση να μειωνουμε τις δυνατοτητες των αδελφων "νησος" της hsw


Δν ειναι ετσι Εργη...εχεται μια ταση να ανεβαζετε αυτα τα 2 πλοια ως τα κορυφαια που υπαρχουν στην Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια...

----------


## Ergis

εχουν βγει και τα 2....το χιος περισυ και το μυκονος προπερσι :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## dimitris

> εχουν βγει και τα 2....το χιος περισυ και το μυκονος προπερσι


Και πρεπει να το ακουμε για παντα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα το λαμβανουμε υποψην μας. :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Naias II

Εγώ χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα για αυτά τα πλοία επειδή φτιάχτηκαν στην Ελλάδα. Ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί έτσι να έχουμε περισσότερα πλοία από τη πατρίδα μας παρά να γίνεται το αντίθετο. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν μας αρέσουν τα ξένα κάθε άλλο.
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι είναι λίγοι οι Έλληνες που γνωρίζουν ότι έχει φτιαχτεί στην Ελλάδα πλοίο. Με τους φίλους μου που δεν είναι καραβολάτρες σε συζήτηση τους δείχνω φωτογραφίες: Τα βλέπετε αυτά τα πλοία είναι ελληνικά. Απάντηση: "Πλάκα κάνεις; Φτιάχνουμε πλοία;" Και γι' αυτό φταίνε τα κανάλια που σπάνια τα προβάλλουν αυτά. Προβάλλουν μόνο τα άσχημα της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας μας.

----------


## apollo_express

Πώς και δεν έχουν βάλει κάποια πλακέτα που να γράφει σε ποιο ναυπηγειο έσει κατασκευαστεί;

Έτσι θα ήταν εύκολο στον καθένα να δει πού είναι κατασκευασμένο το πλοίο.

----------


## Ergis

ηταν και ενας παραπανω λογος για να βγει πλοιο της χρονιας για το 2007 :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

Μόλις ξεκίνησε το πλοίο από Μυτιλήνη :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

και το παρος ξεκινησε το πρωι απο σαντορινη αλλα επεστρψε....δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα συνεχισει το χιος το δρομολογιο του... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## GiannisV

ξερει κανεις ποτε το νησος χιος παει για επισκευη?ακουσα κατι για 2 φλεβαρη αν ναι θα μπει αλλο πλοιο στη θεση του?

----------


## hsw

Γιατί το πλοίο πλέει με τόσο μειωμένη ταχύτητα; (17,4)

----------


## MARGARITIS24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvkmP5rwyF8
ο πρωτος αποπλους για τα χανια πριν 1,5χρονο

----------


## Ergis

εχει και πισψ προπελακι το εργαλειο;;;γιατι βλεπω τολυ αφρο κατω απο το Η....

----------


## Speedkiller

> εχει και πισψ προπελακι το εργαλειο;;;γιατι βλεπω τολυ αφρο κατω απο το Η....


Δεν εχει Εργη!!!

----------


## hayabusa

πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση. όλος αυτός ο αφρός από τι δημιουργείται αν δεν δημιουργείται από κάποιο προπελάκι;

----------


## Ergis

παιδια σιγουρα εχει...δεν γινεται στο αναποδα οι αγρου να πεταγονται ετσι τοσο πολυ και τοσο καθετα...για να το ψαξουμε λιγο το θεμα....

----------


## Ergis

οι αφροι εννοω

----------


## giannisk88

Οταν είχε πρωτοανέβει το βίντεο αυτό είχα και εγώ την ίδια απορία.
Ομως η απάντηση ήταν οτι δεν έχει stern thruster ο βάπορας.

Αλλωστε τα σύγχρονα πλοία όταν έχουν stern thruster το δηλώνουν στη πρύμνη του πλοίου με σχηματάκι αντίστοιχο του bow thruster.

Ενα τελευταίο edit, οι τόσοι αφροί είναι λόγω του δυνατού προσανάποδα που κάνει το πλοίο και λόγω του οτι φεύγει με ταχύτητα απο το μώλο.

----------


## Speedkiller

> παιδια σιγουρα εχει...δεν γινεται στο αναποδα οι αγρου να πεταγονται ετσι τοσο πολυ και τοσο καθετα...για να το ψαξουμε λιγο το θεμα....


Ρε μαγκες το ειπαμε πως δεν εχει...Τι να κανουμε τωρα για να σας πεισουμε???Περαν απ το σηματακι που λεει ο Γιαννης (το οποιο ας πουμε δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να υπαρχει) το γνωριζω κ σας διαβεβαιω...Οπως και στο θεμα της Πηνελόπης Α που παιρνει τις στροφες έγινε το ιδο ερωτημα η απαντηση ηταν η ιδια!Προσοναποδα!μια προπελλα προσω η αλλη αναποδα!Αυτό δημιουργεί αυτο το αποτέλεσμα!Εξαλλου εργη θα πρεπε να το γνωριζεις πως μανουβραρουν τοσο καλα τα βαπορια της εταιρειας σου... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Γεια σου Speedkiller, πες τα πες τα. Επιβεβαιώνω όσα γράφει ό Κωστής, είναι απολύτως σωστά.

----------


## Ergis

τον γνωριζω πολυ καλα τον τροπο γιατι τον χρησημοποιω κιολας στο ship simulator.απλα μου εκανε εντυποση που οι αφροι εβγαιναν τοσο καθετα.περιμενα να πηγαινουν πιο μπροστα οπως εχω δει στις περισσοτερες μανουβρες των καραβιων

----------


## hayabusa

ισως για αυτό να ευθύνεται το σχήμα της γάστρας του πλοίου.

----------


## Leo

Σωστός ο Μυκωνιάτης  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## moutsokwstas

απο εγκυρες πληροφοριες που εχω απο ανθρωπο στο νησι της μυτιληνης, απο τοτε που μπηκαν τα προσθετα λιμανια στο δρομολογιο, η κινηση ειναι πεσμενη και ειναι παραπανω απο αισθητη κι αυτο οσον αφορα τη μυτιληνη. μιλησε για λαθος και αδιαφορια για την παρουσα κατασταση, αλλα ποιος τον/τους ακουει?

----------


## hsw

Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό... Αφού ακόμα κάνει λιγότερη ώρα από τα Λισσός και Μυτιλήνη, οι τιμές είναι χαμηλότερες και είναι πιο σύγχρονο και πολυτελές από τα υπόλοιπα!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό... Αφού ακόμα κάνει λιγότερη ώρα από τα Λισσός και Μυτιλήνη, οι τιμές είναι χαμηλότερες και είναι πιο σύγχρονο και πολυτελές από τα υπόλοιπα!!


Hταν το αναμενόμενο με τις ωρες που θα φτανει μυτιλήνη...Οπως και να το κανουμε περισσοτερα λιμανια=μεγαλυτερη ταλαιπωρια για τον επιβατη(πχ δε μπορει να κοιμηθει)!!!Επισης Hsw απ τη στιγμή που η εταιρεια γυρισε την πλατη της στους Μυτιληνιους γιατί να μην της γυρισουν και αυτοι την πλατη??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Επρεπε να αφησουν κ τα παλια εισητηρια να δεις τι θα "επαιρναν" απ τους Μυτιληνιους...χε χε:razz: :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό... Αφού ακόμα κάνει λιγότερη ώρα από τα Λισσός και Μυτιλήνη, οι τιμές είναι χαμηλότερες και είναι πιο σύγχρονο και πολυτελές από τα υπόλοιπα!!


δεν αρκει μονο αυτο, ειναι και οι ωρες αφιξοαναχωρησης, μιλαμε  για αρκετα μεγαλη πτωση, αυτο το εμαθα απο εγκυροτατη πηγη στη μυτιληνη.

----------


## hsw

ως προς τις ώρες αφιξοαναχώρησης συμφωνώ μαζί σας. Πάντως για Πειραιά οι ώρες δεν είναι τόσο τραγικές, ειδικά Τρίτη και Κυριακή και ο επιβάτης δεν χρειάζεται να κοιμηθεί αφού το δρομολόγιο είναι ημερήσιο. Η πρόσθεση της Σύρου και της ΄Μυκόνου στο δρομολόγιο έγινε επειδή δεν υπήρχε αρκετός αριθμός επιβατών για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ή επειδή έφυγε από εκεί το Μύκονος και δεν θέλανε να χάσουν τους επιβάτες;

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Θα κάνω μια εκτενή (προσωπική) ανάλυση, μακροσκελή:shock: αλλά, ελπίζω, ενδιαφέρουσα :Very Happy:  για το θέμα της *εξυπηρέτησης* ή μη της *Λέσβου* και της *Χίου* από το "_Νήσος Χίος_", μετά την προσθήκη των ενδιάμεσων λιμανιών (Σύρου και Μυκόνου). 

Πράγματι το *Νήσος Χίος,* ακόμη και με τις προσεγγίσεις σε Σύρο και Μύκονο, παραμένει πιο *γρήγορο* από το Μυτιλήνη. *10* ώρες και ένα τέταρτο για Μυτιλήνη το Νήσος Χίος και *12* ώρες (πάλι για Μυτιλήνη) το "Μυτιλήνη". *Γρηγορότερο* λοιπόν είναι σίγουρα το "Χίος". Στις επιστροφές μάλιστα, τις Πέμπτες και τις Παρασκευές, που δεν πιάνει Μύκονο, κάνει το ταξίδι Λέσβος - Σύρος - Πειραιάς σε 9μιση περίπου ώρες.

Πιο σύγχρονο και πολυτελές πάλι το "Χίος" είναι, αν και στα μακρινά λιμάνια, όπως η Μυτιλήνη εκείνο που μετράει είναι η *καλή καμπίνα (σε προσιτή τιμή)* ή οι καλοί καναπέδες.
Ας δούμε όμως τις τιμές, όπως τις βρήκα στα site των εταιριών (αν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με):
1) Πειραιάς - Λέσβος σε τετράκλινη εσωτερική: *59* ευρώ με το *"Νήσος Χίος".* Και το αυτοκίνητο *99* ευρώ. 
2) Πειραιάς - Λέσβος σε τετράκλινη εσωτερική: *49* ευρώ με το "*Μυτιλήνη*". Και το αυτοκίνητο *98* ευρώ. 
Συνεπώς η Nel είναι φθηνότερη κατά 10 ευρώ το άτομο (στο ΙΧ ουσιαστικά δεν έχουμε διαφορά). Μικρή διαφορά, αν μιλάμε για ένα άτομο αλλά - σε περίπτωση οικογένειας - ίσως είναι αξιοπρόσεκτο ποσό. Από την άλλη βέβαια, το νεότατο και γρήγορο Νήσος Χίος αξίζει, νομίζω, τη μικρή διαφορά των 10 ευρώ, δεδομένου ότι είναι και αρκετά συνεπές στα δρομολόγιά του, παρά τα επιπλέον λιμάνια. Το βλέπω εδώ στη Σύρο πάντα στην ώρα του, ακόμη και στις επιστροφές (δηλ. στο Λέσβο - Χίο - Μύκονο - Σύρο - Πειραιά). 

Πάμε τώρα να δούμε αν το δρομολόγιο του Νήσος Χίος* "βολεύει" τους Μυτιληνιούς.* Στο "πήγαινε" φεύγει μισή ώρα νωρίτερα από το "Μυτιλήνη" ή το "Λισσός" και φτάνει στις 04.45. Κάπως άσχημη και *άβολη* η ώρα άφιξής του στη Λέσβο. Ουσιαστικά φτάνει στη μαύρη νύχτα. Και καμπίνα να έχει πάρει κάποιος (πληρώνοντάς την αρκετά ακριβά μάλιστα) θα τον "χαλάσει" αυτό το "γερμανικό" ξύπνημα στις 5 τα χαράματα. Είναι κάτι σαν να είναι φαντάρος. Και τί να το κάνω εγώ το πολυτελές πλοίο, όταν με ξυπνάνε με την άγρια νύχτα και μάλιστα με βιασύνη, αφού το πλοίο έχει άμεση αναχώρηση στις 06.45 το πρωί :shock: Θα σκεφτώ λοιπόν ότι είναι *προτιμότερο* να πάρω το "Μυτιλήνη", που ναι μεν είναι μιάμιση ώρα πιο αργό αλλά είναι φθηνότερο και κυρίως πολύ πιο "*βολικό*" στην ώρα άφιξης, αφού φτάνω και ξυπνάω σε μια πολύ πιο "*ανθρώπινη*" ώρα. 

Με βάση τα παραπάνω, έχω τη αίσθηση ότι η *Λέσβος* δεν είναι *ωφελημένη* ουσιαστικά από το Νήσος Χίος. Δεν κερδίζει στην ουσία τίποτε αξιόλογο από τη "νεότητα" και την ταχύτητα του πλοίου.  

Η *Χίος*, αντίθετα, φαίνεται να παραμένει *κερδισμένη* (στο "πήγαινε" μιλάω) γιατί το μεν Νήσος Χίος φτάνει εκεί στις *02.10* ενώ το Μυτιλήνη στις *03.30.* Οπότε, με δεδομένο ότι και τα δύο φτάνουν στο νησί σε "δύσκολες" ώρες, πιο καλό φαίνεται αυτό που φτάνει *νωρίτερα*. Δηλ. ο Χιώτης λέει: _Πιο καλά να φτάσω στις 2.10 και μετά να πάω να συνεχίσω τον ύπνο μου στο σπίτι μου, παρά να φτάσω στις 03.30 και να μου μείνει λιγότερος χρόνο για ύπνο_. Ούτως ή άλλως, αν είναι να ξυπνήσεις μέσα στη νύχτα, δεν αξίζει να πληρώνεις καμπίνα. Οπότε, όσο *γρηγορότερα*, τόσο *καλύτερα*. Και γι' αυτό η Χίος, νομίζω ότι έχει λόγο να προτιμά το ομώνυμο καράβι, έστω και με τις νέες προσεγγίσεις. 

Πάμε το Κεφάλαιο "*επιστροφές*" τώρα. *Από Λέσβο και Χίο για Πειραιά.* Είναι όλες ημερήσιες. Τρίτη - Κυριακή φεύγει 13.30 από Λέσβο ενώ Τετάρτη - Πέμπτη - Παρασκευή - Σάββατο φεύγει 06.45 από Λέσβο. Το ημερήσιο ταξίδι είναι μια πρωτοτυπία (για το βορειοανατολικό αιγαίο) και βολεύει αυτούς που θέλουν να ταξιδεύουν μέρα και να μην πληρώνουν καμπίνα. Αρκεί όμως να έχουν ... υπομονή. Γιατί το να κάθεσαι (ή έστω να κάνεις "περατζάδα") στο πλοίο επί 10 ώρες είναι λίγο ζόρικο. Εμείς, ας πούμε, οι Συριανοί μια χαρά μας έχει "κάτσει" το Νήσος Χίος στο "ανέβασμα" για Πειραιά. Περνάει 12.50 (ή 13.25 το Σάββατο ή 20.15 τις Τρίτες/Κυριακές) και ώσπου να το καλοσκεφτούμε και να πιούμε έναν καφέ, σε 3.30 ώρες είναι στον Πειραιά. Για τους Συριανούς είναι "λουκούμι". Και το βλέπω πόσο πολύ κόσμο βάζει στη Σύρο για Πειραιά αλλά και στο κατέβασμα. Το ίδιο και η Μύκονος πιστεύω.* Η Λέσβος και η Χίος όμως;* Οι *Χιώτες* ίσως να έχουν ένα λόγο να το προτιμήσουν. 8 περίπου ώρες ημερήσιο ταξίδι (σε αεροπορικό κάθισμα μάλιστα) είναι (έστω και οριακά) ανεκτό. Αλλά οι ώρες από *Λέσβο* για Πειραιά είναι, νομίζω, πολλές για ημερήσιο ταξίδι, πάντα. Εκεί ο επιβάτης αρχίζει να σκέφτεται σοβαρά το *αεροπλάνο* και σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις το αεροπλάνο ανταγωνίζεται στα ίσια το πλοίο και του "κλέβει" μπόλικη πελατεία.

 Μένει βέβαια το θέμα "*φορτηγά*". Αν το πλοίο βάζει μπόλικα φορτηγά για Λέσβο και Χίο, τότε θα βγάζει τα πετρέλαιά του μια χαρά. Και αυτό είναι σημαντικό. Στη Σύρο, όπως είπα, βάζει πολύ κόσμο (και έχει κοντράρει πολύ τη Blue Star). Στη Μύκονο ακούω ότι επίσης βάζει κόσμο (και το καλοκαίρι θα φουλάρει). Μένει όμως το θέμα με τα HighSpeed το καλοκαίρι. Υπάρχει ένα θέμα εδώ. Και Highspeed και Νήσος Χίος το καλοκαίρι στις Κυκλάδες; Ισως συμπίπτουν οι ώρες. Π.χ. 12.00 το HighSpeed 4 Σύρο - Πειραιά και 12.50 το Νησός Χίος για την ίδια διαδρομή. Ισως έχουμε αλλαγές. 

Τέλος πάντων. Αυτές είναι οι σκέψεις μου. Δεκτή κάθε επισήμανση, διαφωνία ή σχόλιο. 

Ευχαριστώ όσους διάβασαν την άποψή μου.

----------


## Speedkiller

> .Η πρόσθεση της Σύρου και της ΄Μυκόνου στο δρομολόγιο έγινε επειδή δεν υπήρχε αρκετός αριθμός επιβατών για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ή επειδή έφυγε από εκεί το Μύκονος και δεν θέλανε να χάσουν τους επιβάτες;


Εγω 2 εκδοχες μπορω να κανω για το γιατι...
Πρωτον τα θελει ολα δικα της...Να παιρνει και τους προηγουμενους επιβατες για χιο Μυτιληνη και πλεον για συρο Μυκονο (πραγμα αδυνατο)...
Δευτερον θελει να κοψει Λεσβο και ισως και χιο απ το δρομολογιο με αυτο τον "υπουλο" τροπο...

----------


## hsw

πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό που έγραψες φίλε αιγαιοπλόε. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου στα περισσότερα, αλλά πρέπει να σου πω πως διαφωνώ για τα ημερήσια δρομολόγια τα οποία όπως υποστήριξες είναι κουραστικά για τους επιβάτες. Και πέρσι με τα παλιά δρομολόγια (12:30 από πειραιά) το δρομολόγιο ήταν 8,5 ώρες για Μυτιλήνη (λίγο περισσότερο απ'ότι είναι τώρα για Χίο) και δεν είχαν πρόβλημα μεγάλο οι επιβάτες. Τώρα δηλαδή γιατί ξαφνικά έγινε βαρετό;; Ίσα ίσα που κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι πιο ενδιαφέρον με τη Σύρο και τη Μύκονο, αφού μπορούν να κάτσουν έξω και να "χαζέψουν" το νησί αλλά και τη φορτοεκφόρτωση. Όσο για τις τιμές, άλλες υπηρεσίες προσφέρει ένα πλοίο 2 ετών και άλλες ένα 30 ετών, ασχετά με τις ώρες. 

όσο για σένα Speedkiller, θεωρώ πως η εταιρεία λογικό είναι να κοιτάει το συμφέρον της και όχι τη γνώμη των επιβατών (αν και θα έπρεπε). Αν δούνε πως είναι πιο κερδοφόρο το Πειραιάς-Σύρος-Μύκονος-Χίος και μια-δυο μέρες Μυτιλήνη, τότε σίγουρα θα το προτιμήσουν...

----------


## Speedkiller

> όσο για σένα Speedkiller, θεωρώ πως η εταιρεία λογικό είναι να κοιτάει το συμφέρον της και όχι τη γνώμη των επιβατών (αν και θα έπρεπε). Αν δούνε πως είναι πιο κερδοφόρο το Πειραιάς-Σύρος-Μύκονος-Χίος και μια-δυο μέρες Μυτιλήνη, τότε σίγουρα θα το προτιμήσουν...



Απ τους επιβατες φιλε μου θα βγαλει τα λεφτα...και αν καταλαβα καλα αυτα που ειπε ο αιαιοπλοος 10 ωρες ημερησιο ειναι πολυ...Καντο κ μονος σου να το διαπιστωσεις... :Very Happy:

----------


## hsw

χωρίς καμία επιθετική διάθεση, σου λέω πως έχω πάει 21 ώρες ταξίδι με το Superfast 6 φορές Πάτρα-Ανκώνα. Πάντως όντως για έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος πάει για δουλειά στην Αθήνα οι 10 ώρες είναι πολλές! Αλλά δεν γίνεται να έχουν και το καλό πλοίο και τις τέλειες ώρες (συνέχεια βραδινά)! Αλλά τι 8,5 τι 10 για κάποιον μόνιμο κάτοικο που έχει συνηθίσει... Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω πως το ημερήσιο και το βραδινό δρομολόγιο έχει το καθένα τα καλά του και τα κακά του. Δεν γίνεται να υπάρχουν και τα δύο, το ένα να βολεύει τη Σύρο και τη Μύκονο και το άλλο τη Χίο και Μυτιλήνη!

----------


## Speedkiller

> χωρίς καμία επιθετική διάθεση, σου λέω πως έχω πάει 21 ώρες ταξίδι με το Superfast 6 φορές Πάτρα-Ανκώνα. Πάντως όντως για έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος πάει για δουλειά στην Αθήνα οι 10 ώρες είναι πολλές! Αλλά δεν γίνεται να έχουν και το καλό πλοίο και τις τέλειες ώρες (συνέχεια βραδινά)! Αλλά τι 8,5 τι 10 για κάποιον μόνιμο κάτοικο που έχει συνηθίσει... Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω πως το ημερήσιο και το βραδινό δρομολόγιο έχει το καθένα τα καλά του και τα κακά του. Δεν γίνεται να υπάρχουν και τα δύο, το ένα να βολεύει τη Σύρο και τη Μύκονο και το άλλο τη Χίο και Μυτιλήνη!


Χαρα στο κουραγιο σου.... :Very Happy: Οι 10 ωρες ημερησιο φιλε μου ειναι πολλες οπως και να το κανεις...κ δεν ειναι πατρα αγκωνα...Το πλοιο το προτιμησαν ωστε να φτανουν αυθημερον στο νησι και οχι για μια απο τα ιδια (βλεπε Μυτιληνη-Λισσος)!Aπ τη στιγμη που η εταιρεια το υποβαθμιζει σε αυτες τις κατηγοριες θα λαβει κ τα αναλογα...Και σορρυ κιολας αλλα ψιλοσκασιλα μου αν θα κατσω 10 ωρες στη χλιδατη πολυθρονα του χιος η αν θα κατσω 12 στα απλα και παλαια καθισματα του Μυτιληνη...Εκει θα κριθει η διαθεσιμοτητα σε εισητηρια και οι ωρες αναχωρησης...Καλα τα Λουσα αλλα θελουμε κ ταχυτητα...Γι αυτο επιασε το πλοιο στις γραμμή χιου Μυτιληνης...

----------


## hsw

εγώ πάντως όπως είπα και προηγουμένως πιστεύω πως ο καθένας προτιμάει διαφορετικές ώρες και ελπίζω πως η εταιρία διαμορφώνει τα δρομολόγια με σκοπό να βολεύουν την πλειοψηφία... Τέλος πάντων, εγώ λέω να σταματήσει εδώ αυτή η "διαφωνία". Τις αποφάσεις θα τις πάρει η εταιρία και ευελπιστώ πως θα είναι για το καλύτερό της (ακόμα κι αν αύτό θα είναι να φύγει από τις βορειοανατολικές και να στραφεί αλλού προς όφελός της). Γιατί δεν γίνεται να έχουμε και ανταγωνισμό στην παροναξία και ευχαριστημένους τους επιβάτες Σύρου, Μυκόνου, Ικαρίας, Σάμου, Χίου, Μυτιλήνης, Πάρου και Νάξου! όπως και να το κάνουμε κάποιοι θα βγούνε κερδισμένοι και κάποιοι χαμένοι. Εκτός κι αν τις μισές μέρες έκανε βολικό το δρομολόγιο για τους μισούς και τις υπόλοιπες για τους άλλους! :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> όπως και να το κάνουμε κάποιοι θα βγούνε κερδισμένοι και κάποιοι χαμένοι. Εκτός κι αν τις μισές μέρες έκανε βολικό το δρομολόγιο για τους μισούς και τις υπόλοιπες για τους άλλους!



Eδω θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου!!!Αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο!!!Αυτο που προσπαθω να σου δειξω ειναι το πως σκεφτεται ενας νησιωτης (τουλαχιστον) απο Μυτιληνη... :Wink: Και δεν κρινει με βαση τα κερδη της εταιρειας αλλα της εξυπηρετησης του!!!Το τι θα κανουν φυσικα αυτοι τι ξερουν...

----------


## moutsokwstas

οτι και να υποστηριζει και να γραφει ο καθενας μας, ακομα και να ειναι σωστο που συμφωνω κι εγω με τις αποψεις, το θεμα ειναι πως συμπεριφερεται ο κοσμος και τι προτιμηση δειχνει. μερικες φορες τα ποσοστα πτωσης μιλανε απο μονα τους κι αναφερομαι σε μεγαλο ποσοστο που εμαθα ιτι ειναι και δεν ειναι σωστο να το γραψω. να θυμισω επισης ο,τι οταν πρωτομπηκε το μυκονος και μετεπειτα το χιος στη γραμμη, ειχε ειπωθει οτι αυτα εξυπηρετουσαν τους χιωτες ως επι το πλειστον για τις ωρες προσεγγισης στο λιμανι της χιου.

----------


## GiannisV

Καλημέρα στο φόρουμ το πλοίο θα πάει για προγραματισμένο δεξαμενισμό απο 2-19 Φεβρουάριου γνωρίζει κανείς αν το αντικαταστήσει άλλο πλοίο?

----------


## leonidas

Συμφωνα με τον Εφοπλιστη Φεβρουαριου δεν θα γινει αντικατασταση με αλλο πλοιο. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hsw

αλλαγή και στο δρομολόγιο του Νήσος Χίος (βλ Νήσος Μύκονος) σύμφωνα με το site της εταιρίας μόνο για τη Δευτέρα 2 Μαρτίου. Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά στις 21:00 για Σύρο (00:05-00:20)(σιγά μην προλάβει να πάει Σύρο σε 3 ώρες!), Μύκονο (01:05-01:20), Χίο (04:10-04:30) και Μυτιλήνη άφιξη στις 06:40. Επιστροφή την Τρίτη όπως κάθε Τρίτη και Κυριακή.

----------


## captain 83

Ένεκα της Καθαράς Δευτέρας και αυτή η αλλαγή.

----------


## Speedkiller

Αλλαγή βαρδιας με εξπρες Πηγασο αυτη τη στιγμή??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αλλαγή βαρδιας με εξπρες Πηγασο αυτη τη στιγμή???


*Κωστα το Νησος Χιος βρισκεται στο Νεο Μωλο Δραπετσονας και ο Πηγασσος δενει αυτη την στιγμη στην θεση του Νησος Χιος!!!*

----------


## Speedkiller

Το είδα...Αυτό σχολιάζω!Προκειται όντως για αντικατάσταση εν όψη δεξαμενισμού κλπ???

----------


## johny18

ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΕΣΤΗΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΧΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΗΓΑΣΟ , ΤΙ ΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ??? ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΡΓΟ ???

----------


## sylver23

καπου εχει αναφερθει ή το διαβασα στην ναυτεμπορικη μαλλον οτι απλα αδειασε η θεση στον νμδ για να παει το χιος.δεν αναφερονταν κατι για αντικατασταση

----------


## .voyager

"Κόπιασε να σε φιλήσω, θυγατέρα μου"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Σ ένα νέο μέλος του nautilia.gr, τον φίλο *Mixalis_Syros*, μικρό σε ηλικία αλλά παλιό καραβολάτρη (*γεννημένο καραβολάτρη* θα έλεγα), αφιερώνω την *φωτογραφία*του νεότερου φέρυ της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας, γιατί στο Νήσος Χίος είναι καπετάνιος o Λούσσας (Συριανός)... :Wink: . Επίσης φαίνετα η ΑΕΝ Σύρου στην οποία μαθαίνω σκέφτεται να φοιτήσει... Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι Μιχάλη...  :Very Happy: .

----------


## raflucgr

On her morning arrival from Mytilene, Chios on 30/07/08. 

Enjoy!

----------


## Leo

Στην δεξαμενή του Περάματος βρίσκεται το καράβι.

----------


## polykas

_Για να δούμε θα έχουμε φωτογραφική ανταπόκριση;_

----------


## polykas

_Το Πλοίο έπεσε από την δεξαμενή..._

----------


## Ergis

ο βαπορας πριν μιση ωρα(10.15)επεστρεψε στην παλια του γνωριμη θεση.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
καλα του ταξιδια λοιπον...

----------


## dimitris

Δοκιμαστικο εκτελεσε το "Νησος Χιος" και επιστρεφει στο λιμανι του Πειραια.

----------


## Naias II

Το *ελληνικό αίμα* στη γνωστή θέση. Στη συγκεκριμένη ήταν και ένα βρ...σκυλο που μου γαύγιζε κάθε φορά που τράβαγα φωτογραφία.:mrgreen:

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερα εχουμε μαχη με το BS 2!!!

----------


## Naias II

Η ........ αρχοντιά του Νήσος Χίος  :Very Happy: 

18-02-09 010.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

ΑΝΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΤΟ σήμερα το δρομολόγιο λόγω απαγορευτικού :Wink: !!!Πρωτοτυπήσανε πάλι............. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris

> ΑΝΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΤΟ σήμερα το δρομολόγιο λόγω απαγορευτικού!!!Πρωτοτυπήσανε πάλι.............


 Σταυρο το Αγ.Γεωργιος το γυρισανε πισω μολις ειχε φυγει εχει 8-9 μποφωρ, και σε συνομιλια καπεταναιων το ιδιο ειπανε... οχι ΕΜΥ

----------


## vinman

...όταν είχε γυρίσει απο τον δεξαμενισμό του πρίν λίγες ημέρες...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30589

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωραια φωτο, επιστρεφοντας απο το φρεσκαρισμα του, το χιος! ξερουμε αν θα παραμεινουν και για ποσο οι προσθηκες στο δρομολογιο του κι αν θα επιστρεψει στο αρχικο δρομολογιο χιου-μυτιληνης, εν οψει της θερινης σεζον?

----------


## Speedkiller

> ωραια φωτο, επιστρεφοντας απο το φρεσκαρισμα του, το χιος! ξερουμε αν θα παραμεινουν και για ποσο οι προσθηκες στο δρομολογιο του κι αν θα επιστρεψει στο αρχικο δρομολογιο χιου-μυτιληνης, εν οψει της θερινης σεζον?



Γιατί μήπως το γνωριζουν κ στην εταιρεία? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hsw

πάντως μπορεί να σταματήσουν γιατί
α) για Σύρο-Μύκονο θα έχει highspeed 
β) για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη θα έχει μεγαλύτερη κίνηση και θα γεμίζει ευκολότερα

αυτά είναι δικές μου θεωρίες. όχι φήμες!

----------


## agira

> πάντως μπορεί να σταματήσουν γιατί
> α) για Σύρο-Μύκονο θα έχει highspeed 
> β) για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη θα έχει μεγαλύτερη κίνηση και θα γεμίζει ευκολότερα
> 
> αυτά είναι δικές μου θεωρίες. όχι φήμες!


Και για Πάρο-Νάξο έχει highspeed αλλά δεν φευγει το NISSOS MYKONOS.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Και για Πάρο-Νάξο έχει highspeed αλλά δεν φευγει το NISSOS MYKONOS.


Ποιος το είπε αυτό???

----------


## hsw

> Και για Πάρο-Νάξο έχει highspeed αλλά δεν φευγει το NISSOS MYKONOS.


ναι αλλά εκεί υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός και μεγαλύτερη κίνηση! και επίσης μικρότερα highspeed (λίγο άσχετο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## sylver23

μην ξεχνατε ομως οτι αμα φυγουν τα χιος/μυκονος για τις παλιες γραμμες ,η εταιρια μπορει να εχει τα ταχυπλοα αλλα δεν θα εχει συμβατικα πλοια...αρα τα βλεπω να μενουν!

----------


## johny18

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ AIS ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ .

----------


## hsw

για να προλάβει να αναπληρώσει το χαμένο χρόνο. Αναχώρησε χθες στις 12 το βράδυ (5,5 ώρες καθυστέρηση) λόγω απαγορευτικού και προσπαθεί να προλάβει το απογευματινό όσο μπορεί. Προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση για Σύρο-Μύκονο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη στις 22:30 αντί για 18:30.

Μπορείς να δεις και εδώ τη σχετική συζήτηση

----------


## moutsokwstas

αλλο η παροναξια κι αλλο η γραμμη του βορειοανατολικου αιγαιου. ας μην ξεχναμε οτι το πλοιο και αυτο αλλα και το μυκονος, οταν μπηκαν στη γραμμη χιου-μυτιληνης εξυπηρετουσαν πρωτιστως τους χιωτες και οσους πηγαινοερχονταν χιο.  αν αφησουν το πλοιο να δουλεψει οπως παλια πριν την προσθηκη, θα φερει παλι χρηματα, ερχεται καλοκαιρι και σιγουρα καποιοι θα το προτιμησουν.

----------


## Νaval22

το καλοκαίρι που δεν θα βρήσκουν εισητήρια ούτε με τη σκούνα του παντελή :Very Happy:  θα το προτιμήσουν ακόμα και αν τα δρομολόγια του μοιάζουν με του ΟΣΕ

----------


## scoufgian

καποιος βρυκολακιαζε χτες στην Ερμουπολη και μου βγαζε φωτο ,στις 1 τα ξημερωματα,το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.Τη ταληρουμπα τη πηρε ,αλλα αμα δεν μου φερει το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ στο ταψι,θα καλοπερασει.......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## hsw

το πλοίο πάει καλά από κίνηση για Σύρο και Μύκονο; Θυμάμαι που η εταιρία ήθελε να τα κρατήσει αυτά τα δύο λιμάνια όταν έφυγε το Μύκονος επειδή όπως έλεγε, δεν ήθελε να χάσει την αυξημένη επιβατική κίνηση...

----------


## Charlie Haas

Το χιος χτες βραδυ ειχε αρκετο κοσμο και αυτοκινητα για Συρο , αυτο ειναι πλεονεκτημα να μεινει στην γραμμη

----------


## prutanis

Σημερινη αναχωρηση του "Νησος Χιος" για ολους τους fun του :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Πραγματικά ζωγράφισες  :Cool:

----------


## Nikos_V

Αφιξη του Νησος Χιος στην *Συρο*,και μια *πελαγησια*,για ολους εσας!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Ωραίος ο Νίκοs V, όπως πάντα..._

----------


## hsw

ξεκίνησε το Νήσος Χίος από Χίο στις 20:00 και τώρα κατευθύνεται προς Σύρο και Πειραιά. Το πλοίο βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι της Χίου από τις 09:00, που είχε φτάσει και του είχε απαγορευτεί η αναχώρησή του λόγω απαγορευτικού. Προγραμματισμένη άφιξη στη Σύρο στις 23:20 και στον Πειραιά στις 03:00.  Το σημερινό του δρομολόγιο (18:30 για Σύρο-Μύκονο- Χίο και Μυτιλήνη) θα παραμείνει ανεκτέλεστο.

----------


## Naias II

Το _Νήσος Χίος_ ένα απογευματινό

----------


## johny18

ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ . ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ .

----------


## prutanis

Απογευματινη αφιξη του στο λιμανι του Πειραια!

----------


## Ergis

μεσα απο το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ....
DSC02238.jpg

DSC02248.jpg

DSC02251.jpg

DSC02253.jpg

----------


## gpav

Στη Μυτιλήνη, 6 το πρωί, περιμένωντας το Express Pegasus





Είχα και φωτογραφία που είναι και τα 2 μαζί στο λιμάνι(μεγάλη στιγμη...) αλλα είπαμε...κινητό είναι δεν ξέρεις τι αποτέλεσμα θα δώσει στο pc...

Αυτά να τα βλέπει η Νελ που της έχει φάει η HSW τις γραμμές και πολυ καλα έκανε κατα τη γνώμη μου, τέτοιοι που είναι...

----------


## dimitris

Στην ακρη μπιπ μπιπ :Very Happy: 
nissos chios.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> Στην ακρη μπιπ μπιπ
> nissos chios.jpg


Ωραίος ο πρωινός !!!!Δεμένο το κρατήσανε τα μποφώρια σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης :Wink: !!!!Βλέπανε να φευγεί το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ για Χίο-Σάμο μερικοί ''έξυπνοι''  :Mad:  επιβάτες και αρχίσανε να ουρλιάζουνε γιατί δε φεύγει και το ΧΙΟΣ!!!!¶ντε να τους εξηγήσεις τώρα.Αρε ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ αθάνατη:sad:

----------


## dimitris

Γιατι δεν το αφηνανε να φυγει και μετα να παρακαλανε να δεσει καπου:lol: ασε που με την τιμη του ενος θα παιρνανε δυο... και τσαμπα λουνα παρκ :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Γιατι δεν το αφηνανε να φυγει και μετα να παρακαλανε να δεσει καπου:lol: ασε που με την τιμη του ενος θα παιρνανε δυο... και τσαμπα λουνα παρκ


 Και το κλασικό ξέρεις ποιό είναι έ?Αυτοί που φωνάζουνε και βρίζουνε επείδη δε φεύγει το πλοίο,ΑΝ-λέω ΑΝ- φύγει με μποφωράκια και άστατο καιρό, θα είναι οι πρώτοι που θα ουρλιάζουνε οτι κόντεψε να τους πνίξει με τέτοιο καιρό που έφυγε κλπ κλπ κλπ!!!Δεν τους πιάνεις με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ φίλε μου άστο

----------


## ndimitr93

Το πλοίο προχτές στην Μυτιλήνη μαζί με το "Μυτιλήνη" πάνω από το Λισσός.....Η φωτογραφία είναι του KOKAKIS.......

Χίος-Μυτιλήνη.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

Σημερινή *άφιξη* στον *Πειραιά..*

IMG_2330.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Σημερινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά..


Να είσαι καλά φίλε Γιώργο  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Eν πλω... :Smile:

----------


## Nikos_V

Ας δουμε *εδω* βραδυνη αφιξη στη Συρο!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Δυο ακομη φωτο του Νησος Χιος *εδω* και *εδω*!!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Λόγω της βλάβης του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΥ το πλοίο αναμενεται για σήμερα να προσθέσει το ΒΑΘΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ στο δρομολόγιο του.

----------


## nickosps

Φωτογραφία χτες κατά την αναχώρησή του...

----------


## AegeanIslands

Να αναφερουμε πως εδω και δεκα περιπου ημερες χρεη Πλοιαρχου εχει αναλαβει ο Καπτ.Νικος ΧΑΛΑΡΗΣ  στη Θεση του Καπτ.Μ.ΛΟΥΣΣΑ.

----------


## polykas

_Περνώντας από το νησί της Τήνου , με προορισμό την Σύρο..._

2.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> _Περνώντας από το νησί της Τήνου , με προορισμό την Σύρο..._
> 
> 2.jpg


 5 stars from me! :Very Happy:  Bravo φίλε

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> 5 stars from me! Bravo φίλε


ήτανε να μην ξεκινήσει ήρθε με πλούσιο και μοναδικό υλικό απο την όμορφη Τήνο  :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Αμαν, ο Polykas ξαναχτυπά!!!
Εχεις εξφεντονίσει κάτι φωτογραφίες πάλι φίλε μου σε διάφορα θέματα που δε παίζονται!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

*Εν πλω* λιγο μετα την αναχωρηση του απο Συρο!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Ευχαριστω πολυ f/b kefalonia!!Και ακομη μια του πολυ ομορφου *Νησος Χιος*

----------


## vinman

Γεμάτο το Χίος σήμερα..!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37252


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37253


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37254


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37255


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37256

----------


## MYTILENE

Πρωτόκολλο το πλοίο χθές βράδυ-30/04- από Πειραιά λόγω και του 3ημέρου αλλά και του προσκυνήματος στο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ(Μανταμάδου) που είναι αυτό το τριήμερο :Wink: .
ΥΓ:Αν μπορούσανε να ήταν και ποιο ευγενικοί οι υπάλληλοι στα εκδοτήρια της εταιρείας-στο Πειραιά-θα ήταν καλύτερα πιστεύω :Wink:  :Mad:

----------


## Leo

Για τους φίλους της HSW και τους φίλους του Νήσος Χίος. Πρωτομαγιάτικη έκδοση ανάμεσα στις νησίδες Γάϊδαρος και Διδύμη με προορισμό την Σύρο. 

P11607811.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά στις 23-04-09........
P4234313.JPG

P4234314.JPG

P4234318.JPG

P4234327.JPG

P4234329.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Και οι τελευταίες.....
P4234336.JPG

P4234339.JPG

P4234341.JPG

P4234342.JPG

P4234348.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Νησσος Χιος στην *Ερμουπολη* και *εν πλω*!!!

----------


## konigi

XΘεσινή αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος με 5 λεπτά καθυστέρηση!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> XΘεσινή αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος με 5 λεπτά καθυστέρηση!!!


Όταν ήμουν εγώ στη θέση σου έφυγε κανονικότατα!!!!! Πρώτα εγώ μετά εσύ!!!! Καλά πάμε!!! :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## kohili1

ΡΕΜΕΝΤΖΟ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Vas.%20&%20St.%20Prasinos/Pictures/2009-05-08/175.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## moutsokwstas

> XΘεσινή αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος με 5 λεπτά καθυστέρηση!!!


 φοβερος χρονος τα 5 λεπτα....μια αιωνιοτητα και μια μερα! οταν εμεις οι ιδιοι προκαλουμε τις καθυστερησεις δεν συμβαινει τιποτα, ολα καλα σαν να μην συμβαινει τιποτα!

----------


## ndimitr93

Αφήνοντας τον Πειραιά στις 23-04-09!!! :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νησος Χιος γεφυρα και φεγγαραδαIMG_2654.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS CHIOS μια ιδιαιτερη φωτο στη μυκονοIMG_2841.JPG

----------


## nkr

Αυτη ειναι η στροφη με ολη την σημασια της λεξεως μπραβο φιλε μου. :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Βλέπω αυτές τις μανούβρες και σκέφτομαι πόσο θά θελα να έμενα στις Κυκλάδες.....να βλέπω τέτοιες υπέροχες εικόνες και μετά να τις μοιράζομαι μαζί σας.....πραγματικά αυτή η φώτο μου έφερε πολλά στο μυαλό μου.....συγχαρητήρια BEN.... :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια απο μεσα αυτη τη φορα.Ξερει κανεις να βγαλει αυτο το ασπρο πραγμα απο τη μεση αξιοπιστα αραγε?IMG_2905.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αλλη μια απο μεσα αυτη τη φορα.Ξερει κανεις να βγαλει αυτο το ασπρο πραγμα απο τη μεση αξιοπιστα αραγε?Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38850


Το κάγκελο??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το καγκελο σωστα!

----------


## Rocinante

> Αλλη μια απο μεσα αυτη τη φορα.Ξερει κανεις να βγαλει αυτο το ασπρο πραγμα απο τη μεση αξιοπιστα αραγε?


Ειναι παρα πολυ ευκολο αλλα δεν νομιζω να επιτερψουν σε καποιον να το κοψει με τροχο  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Φιλε BEN BRUCE θα προσπαθησω με την φωτο και αν ειναι ικανοποιητικο το αποτελεσμα θα σε ειδοποιησω με πμ

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερα!! Την επόμενη φορά να πεις στην θάλασσα να μην κάνει τέτοιους τόνους του μπλε!!! :Wink: :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## polykas

_Cpt ο Τήνιος Βαγγέλης Αράθυμος..._

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα λέγαμε ότι φυσικά θα πάει στην άγονη με το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ. Προχθές κυκλοφορούσε στο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ, σήμερα μαθαίνουμε ότι τελικά απόφάσισε να πάει στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ :Confused:  :Surprised: .

----------


## Speedkiller

Πλάκα μας κάνεις??? :Confused:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Γιατί θεωρείς ότι σας κάνω πλάκα;

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν είναι πως θέλω να σε ειρωνευτώ αλλα το Νήσος Χίος στην άγονη??? :Confused: Χιο-Μυτιλήνη γεμάτο πηγαινοερχόταν...Μετά βάλλαν συρο-μυκονο δήθεν για πληρότητες!Τώρα στην άγονη???

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Το θεωρουμε γτ δεν νομιζω το ΧΙΟΣ να αφησει χιο-μυτιληνη και συρο μυκονο να παει αγονη κυκλαδων.Εκτος αν το κανει σε συνδυασμο με δρομολογια και απο Πειραια ........(λεμε τορα)

----------


## Akis Dionisis

As στείλουν και το Νήσος Χίος στη Θεσσαλονίκη και αυτό, τουλάχιστον να έχουν ποικιλία οι Θεσσαλονικείς.. :mrgreen:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

A!!!! Κατάλαβα τι έγινε και έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. Sorry  :Wink: .
Δεν αναφερόμουν στο βαπόρι ότι θα πάει στην άγονη. Αναφερόμουν στο μήνυμα του φίλου Polykas. Για τον Αράθυμο λέω και όχι για το Νήσος Χίος.
You see  :Wink:  ???

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> A!!!! Κατάλαβα τι έγινε και έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. Sorry .
> Δεν αναφερόμουν στο βαπόρι ότι θα πάει στην άγονη. Αναφερόμουν στο μήνυμα του φίλου Polykas. Για τον Αράθυμο λέω και όχι για το Νήσος Χίος.
> You see  ???


Ωχ συγνωμη δν το προσεξα

----------


## Speedkiller

> A!!!! Κατάλαβα τι έγινε και έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. Sorry .
> Δεν αναφερόμουν στο βαπόρι ότι θα πάει στην άγονη. Αναφερόμουν στο μήνυμα του φίλου Polykas. Για τον Αράθυμο λέω και όχι για το Νήσος Χίος.
> You see  ???



Δεν είχες κάνει παράθεση κ μπερδεύτηκα!!:mrgreen:Συγγνώμη...Γράψε λάθος!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Χμμμμμ!!! 

Πάντως η δική μου λογική και σύμφωνα με το γνωστό α=β & β=γ τότε α=γ , λέει το εξής:

α= όλο το πλήρωμα του ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ αρχικά θα πάει στην αγονη (τάδε έφη η εταιρεία)
β= ο πλοίαρχος του ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ βρέθηκε στο Ν.ΧΙΟΣ
γ= το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ πάει Πειραιά-Σύρο-Μύκονο-Χιο-Μυτιλήνη 

ΑΡΑ:

η γραμμή Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Μύκονος - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη είναι *ΑΓΟΝΗ*!!!!

Ε;;; Καλά δεν το σκέφτηκα;

----------


## ndimitr93

> Χμμμμμ!!! 
> 
> Πάντως η δική μου λογική και σύμφωνα με το γνωστό α=β & β=γ τότε α=γ , λέει το εξής:
> 
> α= όλο το πλήρωμα του ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ αρχικά θα πάει στην αγονη (τάδε έφη η εταιρεία)
> β= ο πλοίαρχος του ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ βρέθηκε στο Ν.ΧΙΟΣ
> γ= το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ πάει Πειραιά-Σύρο-Μύκονο-Χιο-Μυτιλήνη 
> 
> ΑΡΑ:
> ...


Ποιός είπαμε ότι σου έκανε άλγεβρα???:mrgreen::mrgreen: Εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα από την αρχή είναι ότι ο πλοίρχος θα πήγαινε με το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ στην άγονη αλλά τελικά πήγε στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.... :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νissos chios εξοδος απο το λιμανι της ερμουπολης

IMG_2875.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

> NISSOS CHIOS μια ιδιαιτερη φωτο στη μυκονοΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 38812


Φιλε *ΒΕΝ* αυτο το πλοιο μονο ετσι πρεπει να πηγαινει.
Οι ελικτικες του δυνατοτητες ειναι ανεξαντλητες και στα χερια του Καπτ.Νικου ΧΑΛΑΡΗ επιτελους φανηκαν!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝISSOS CHIOS λοιπον στη μυκονο

IMG_2846.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Δυο φωτο του *Νησος Χιος* εν πλω.Να ευχαριστησουμε τον καπτα Μαριο και τον καπτα Νικο;-)Καλη ξεκουραση καπτα Νικο και συντομα κοντα μας!!;-)

P5110150_resize.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λεω να κανουμε ενα flash back και να θυμηθουμε στιγμες απο την καθελκυση μια και απο οτι ειδα δεν υπαρχουν και πολλες

IMG_1669.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

αψογος o ΒΕΝ όπως πάντα   :Very Happy:

----------


## japan

Ζωντανή και φρέσκια φωτό.

----------


## laz94

Πρωτομαγιά, στις 4.15 το μεσημέρι
Από το λιοντάρι....

Σε όσους αρέσει αυτός ο βάπορας. (όπως και εμένα)..... :Wink: 
100_0720.jpg
100_0721.jpg
100_0724.jpg
100_0725.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφες οι φωτο σου φιλε Laz94, ομορφο και το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ!

----------


## laz94

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON!! Να 'σαι καλά! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Το  Νήσος Χίος μπαίνοντας σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Χίου

----------


## DimitrisT

Ξεκινώντας την μανούβρα για να δέσει

----------


## DimitrisT

τελευταίες κινήσεις πριν να δέσει

----------


## DimitrisT

έχωντας δέσει στο λιμάνι

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες από το μπούρτζι με το Χίος να αναχωρεί σιγά σιγά.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Χίος αφήνει σιγά σιγά το λιμάνι και την Χίο .Τραβηγμένες από το μπούρτζι.

----------


## ndimitr93

Βλέπω σήμερα είχαμε μπαταρίες!! Μπράβο Δημήτρη!! :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το Χίος αφήνει σιγά σιγά το λιμάνι και την Χίο .Τραβηγμένες από το μπούρτζι.


Να είσαι καλά φίλε dimitrisT για το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ, καλό είναι κάποιες να τις δούμε και στην Gallery μας  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

χαίρομαι που σας άρεσαν οι φωτο μου.Θα ανεβάσω κάποιες φωτο φίλε Νίκο ,αν θέλεις κάποιες συγκεκριμένες στείλε μου ενα πμ .

----------


## laz94

Δημήτρη τέλειες η φωτογραφίες σου! :Very Happy: :wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Μια κατάπλωρη φωτο του Χίος .

----------


## DimitrisT

Το  Νήσος Χίος στην Χίο δείτε εδώ

DSCF0161.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Νήσος Χίος*, αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά 4 Ιουνίου 2009...

nhsos chios 001.jpg

nhsos chios 002.jpg

nhsos chios 003.jpg

nhsos chios 004.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*ώρα είναι να αρχίσει να χτυπάει και ο ΒΕΝ BRUCE και να μεταφερθεί ο "πόλεμος" σε αυτό το θέμα βραδιάτικα...


Επιστροφή από Μύκονο με αυτό το βαπόρι αύριο το μεσημέρι. (κανα βύσμα για την γέφυρα έχουμε ; :lol:  )
Πρώτη φορά ταξιδεύω με αυτό αλλά πιστεύω πως θα δικαιολογήσει στο έπακρο τις άριστες εντυπώσεις που μου έχει δημιουργήσει.
*

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του Χίος από τη Χίο
DSCF0180.jpg

DSCF0182.jpg

DSCF0183.jpg

----------


## hsw

> *ώρα είναι να αρχίσει να χτυπάει και ο ΒΕΝ BRUCE και να μεταφερθεί ο "πόλεμος" σε αυτό το θέμα βραδιάτικα...
> 
> 
> Επιστροφή από Μύκονο με αυτό το βαπόρι αύριο το μεσημέρι. (κανα βύσμα για την γέφυρα έχουμε ; :lol:  )
> Πρώτη φορά ταξιδεύω με αυτό αλλά πιστεύω πως θα δικαιολογήσει στο έπακρο τις άριστες εντυπώσεις που μου έχει δημιουργήσει.
> *


Περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις και σχόλια φίλε hayabusa! Ούτε εγώ έχω ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο αλλά θέλω πολύ να μάθω εντυπώσεις!

----------


## hayabusa

*το πλοίο και το πλήρωμα πραγματικα μου άφησαν εξαιρετικές εντυπώσεις. συνδυάζει άνεση,πολυτέλεια και ταχύτητα με την ευγένεια και την προθυμεία αλλά και το χαμόγελο στα χείλη σε κάθε στιγμή από το πλήρωμα. 

Οι χώροι μέσα ήταν άψογοι και πλούσιοι τόσο ώστε να μη αισθάνεσε στριμωγμένος και ακόμη περισσότερο να έχεις την αίσθηση ότι δεν μπαίνεις μέσα απλά για να πας Πειραιά αλλά για να ταξιδέψεις με άνεση. 

Έξω μια από τα ίδια. Καθαριότητα παντού και προσοχή στην λεπτομέρεια ώστε ο επιβάτης να μην φύγει με αρνητικές εντυπώσεις. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που παρατήρησα έξω ήταν στο σημείο όπου βρισκόταν ο ιστός της ελληινκής σημαιας το σχοινί της οποίας δεν είναι δεμένο αλλα τυλιγμένο με αποτέλεσμα κάποια στιγμη να πέσει και τρέχει ένα μέλος του πληρώματος να την ξαναβάλει στη θέση της. 

Μια μικρή εντύπωση είναι η αλήθεια πως μου προκάλεσαν τα απόνερα του και συγκεκριμένα το πώς δημιουργούνται αλλά καθώς δεν είμαι ειδικό επ'αυτών δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω σωστά τις όποιες σκέψεις και εικόνες μου έχουν μείνει. 

Στα αρνητικά θεωρώ πως θα πρέπει να μπει το απίστευτα έντονο τρίξιμο στα καταστρώματα της πρύμης όταν το βαπόρι έκοψε ταχύτητα λίγο πριν τον Πειραιά. Για αρκετή ώρα έτριζε τόσο πολύ που θα έλεγες ότι σέρνεται στο βυθό. 

Εν τέλει, πιστεύω πως αν και δεν έχει τα καραβολατρικά καταστρώματα που έχει το Superferry II ή η Πηνελόπη είναι ένα βαπόρι το οποίο αξίζει να προτιμήσει κανείς έναντι του Ιθάκη πχ (δεν πάω παραπάνω σε στυλ BS 2 γιατι δεν εχω γνώση) και να δώσει το κάτι παραπάνω στο εισιτήριο καθώς η διαφορά στην ποιότητα του ταξιδιού είναι αισθητή.


Τώρα αν με ρωτήσετε με ποιο θα προτιμούσα να ταξιδέψω (SF II / N. Chios) η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα με βάζατε σε δίλλημα 
*

----------


## nikosnasia

> *το πλοίο και το πλήρωμα πραγματικα μου άφησαν εξαιρετικές εντυπώσεις. συνδυάζει άνεση,πολυτέλεια και ταχύτητα με την ευγένεια και την προθυμεία αλλά και το χαμόγελο στα χείλη σε κάθε στιγμή από το πλήρωμα. 
> 
> Οι χώροι μέσα ήταν άψογοι και πλούσιοι τόσο ώστε να μη αισθάνεσε στριμωγμένος και ακόμη περισσότερο να έχεις την αίσθηση ότι δεν μπαίνεις μέσα απλά για να πας Πειραιά αλλά για να ταξιδέψεις με άνεση. 
> 
> Έξω μια από τα ίδια. Καθαριότητα παντού και προσοχή στην λεπτομέρεια ώστε ο επιβάτης να μην φύγει με αρνητικές εντυπώσεις. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που παρατήρησα έξω ήταν στο σημείο όπου βρισκόταν ο ιστός της ελληινκής σημαιας το σχοινί της οποίας δεν είναι δεμένο αλλα τυλιγμένο με αποτέλεσμα κάποια στιγμη να πέσει και τρέχει ένα μέλος του πληρώματος να την ξαναβάλει στη θέση της. 
> 
> Μια μικρή εντύπωση είναι η αλήθεια πως μου προκάλεσαν τα απόνερα του και συγκεκριμένα το πώς δημιουργούνται αλλά καθώς δεν είμαι ειδικό επ'αυτών δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω σωστά τις όποιες σκέψεις και εικόνες μου έχουν μείνει. 
> 
> Στα αρνητικά θεωρώ πως θα πρέπει να μπει το απίστευτα έντονο τρίξιμο στα καταστρώματα της πρύμης όταν το βαπόρι έκοψε ταχύτητα λίγο πριν τον Πειραιά. Για αρκετή ώρα έτριζε τόσο πολύ που θα έλεγες ότι σέρνεται στο βυθό. 
> ...


ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΜΠΟΦΩΡ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΞ ΜΠΟΦΩΡ. ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΟ SF II ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.

----------


## hayabusa

*η αλήθεια είναι πως η θάλασσα ήταν λάδι αλλά θεωρώ πως το SFII είναι αυτό που δεν τα πάει και πολύ καλά με καιρό...γνώμες βέβαια είναι αυτές και αν δεν το δει κανείς από κοντά δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει
*

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή αναχώρηση από τη Χίο

----------


## Νaval22

> *Μια μικρή εντύπωση είναι η αλήθεια πως μου προκάλεσαν τα απόνερα του και συγκεκριμένα το πώς δημιουργούνται αλλά καθώς δεν είμαι ειδικό επ'αυτών δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω σωστά τις όποιες σκέψεις και εικόνες μου έχουν μείνει.*


αν θές εξέφρασε τις σκέψεις σου εδώ είμαστε για τις αναλύσουμε




> *Στα αρνητικά θεωρώ πως θα πρέπει να μπει το απίστευτα έντονο τρίξιμο στα καταστρώματα της πρύμης όταν το βαπόρι έκοψε ταχύτητα λίγο πριν τον Πειραιά. Για αρκετή ώρα έτριζε τόσο πολύ που θα έλεγες ότι σέρνεται στο βυθό.*


αυτό όντως συμβαίνει είναι πάρα πολύ έντονο το vibration προφανώς δημιουργείται κάποιος συντονισμός σε κάποιο σημείο στροφών τών μηχανών




> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΜΠΟΦΩΡ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΞ ΜΠΟΦΩΡ. ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΟ SF II ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.


το νήσος χίος όπως και κάθε άλλο πλοίο νέας τεχνολογίας αυτού του τύπου είναι απόλυτα λογικό να μην έχει την ιδανική συμπερίφορα στη θάλασσα,μίλαμε για πλοία τα οποία πρώτα από όλα έχουν απαίτησεις υπερβολικής ευστάθειας (βλ stockholm agreement κλπ) αυτό μεταφράζεται σε γρήγορες επαναφορές και ταλαντώσεις

επίσης ο σχεδιασμός τη γάστρας του είναι τέτοιος ώστε να μπορέσει να πετύχει υψηλές επιδόσεις και ταχύτητες,τέτοιοι σχεδιασμοί όμως έρχονται σε σύγκρουση με τη καλή συμπεριφορά στους κυματισμούς 

σύγκριση με το SF2 δεν υφίσταται γιατί μιλάμε για μία τελείως διαφορετική σχεδιάση σε μια εποχή με άλλες απαιτήσεις 

δυστυχώς όσο και να προχωρά η ναυπηγική τεχνολογία ακόμα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να πετύχει ένα σχέδιο πλοίου που να αναπτύσει μεγάλες ταχύτητες,να έχει καλή συμπεριφορά στη θάλασσα,να έχει μεγάλο δείκτη επιβιωσιμότητας και ασφάλειας,και να συνδυάζει και την ομορφιά και φινέτσα που επιδείκνυαν τα παλιά σκαριά

----------


## Speedkiller

Λίγο έξω από Μυτιλήνη...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42827

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχώρηση από τη Χίο στις 31/5 
Μερικές σημερινές φωτο από διαφορετικό σημείο λήψης από οτι σας έχω συνηθίσει .Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες τις επόμενες μέρες :wink:.
μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι
DSCF0237.jpg 
παρέα μ'ένα ιστιοφόρο
DSCF0244.jpg 
μακρινές λήψεις
DSCF0254.jpg
DSCF0258.jpg 
αναχώρηση
DSCF0266.jpg

----------


## laz94

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε!!
Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου!! :Very Happy: 
Να 'σαι καλα!!:wink:

----------


## Νaval22

εξαιρετικές :Wink:  σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ....!

----------


## DimitrisT

Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου φωτο2 
Αναχώρηση και φωτο έχοντας βγει από το λιμάνι. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες από το λιμενοβραχίονα που βρίσκεται ο κόκκινος φάρος.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ από το λιμάνι της Χίου.Να 'σαι καλά!*

----------


## DimitrisT

8/6 είσοδος του πλοίου στο λιμάνι .Ξεκινάει σιγά σιγά για αναχώρηση

----------


## Leo

Για τον Dimitris T.... *άφιξη* στην Σύρο!

----------


## DimitrisT

> Για τον Dimitris T.... *άφιξη* στην Σύρο!


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Λεο,να σαι καλά.Ενα 5ακι το αξίζεις.

----------


## DimitrisT

Δευτέρα 8/6 το Νήσος Χίος εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο που δεν έκανε την Κυριακή.
Είσοδος στο λιμάνι 
DSCF0240.jpg
DSCF0241.jpg

Λίγο πριν δέσει φωτο από το λιμενοβραχίωνα που βρίσκεται ο κόκκινος φάρος.
DSCF0243.jpg
DSCF0245.jpg
DSCF0249.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Χίος δεμένο στο λιμάνι φωτο από το λιμενοβραχίωνα 
DSCF0250.jpg

DSCF0251.jpg

DSCF0252.jpg

DSCF0253.jpg

DSCF0254.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

DSCF0255.jpg

DSCF0256.jpg

DSCF0257.jpg

DSCF0259.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο αναχωρεί 
DSCF0261.jpg

DSCF0262.jpg

DSCF0264.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Έχοντας μώλις βγει από το λιμάνι
DSCF0267.jpg

DSCF0269.jpg

DSCF0270.jpg

DSCF0271.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Για τον Dimitris T.... *άφιξη* στην Σύρο!


Sorry που ρωταω, αλλα στο παλιο πλοιο, δεν αναφερομαστε?

----------


## STRATHGOS

*Λίγοι ίσως θυμούνται από πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι, την περίοδο που η τιμή του αργού πετρελαίου είχε φθάσει στα 140 δολλάρια, ότι η Hellenic Seaways είχε κινήσει τη διαδικασία για να αποδρομολογήσει το «Νήσος Χίος» από τη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη. Το ναυτικό ατύχημα του «Θεόφιλος» είχε παγώσει το σενάριο αυτό, αλλά λίγους μήνες αργότερα στο δρομολόγιο του πλοίου προστέθηκαν και άλλοι προορισμοί στις Κυκλάδες (Σύρος και Μύκονος). Η απόφαση αυτή της εταιρείας αποδοκιμάστηκε από τις τοπικές κοινωνίες της Λέσβου και της Χίου ως υποβάθμιση της ποιότητας των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρονται στα νησιά μας. Το μεταπτυχιακό Τμήμα του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου διεξήγαγε έρευνα, ώστε να διαπιστωθεί μέσα από ερωτηματολόγια, συλλογή στατιστικών στοιχείων και ανάλυση, η επίδραση που θα έχουν στην προτίμηση του επιβατικού κοινού τα νέα δρομολόγια του «Νήσος Χίος».*

Η έρευνα αυτή είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή την περίοδο, καθώς ο Ιούλιος και ο Αύγουστος είναι η περίοδος που έχουμε το μεγαλύτερο όγκο μεταφοράς επιβατών από τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας.
Η έρευνα πραγματοποιήθηκε από τους μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές Ίωνα Κουκουλέτσο, Σταύρο Ηλιάδη και Φώτη Κάρλη και δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό «Εφοπλιστής».

*Συμπεράσματα…*
Το πρώτο συμπέρασμα είναι ότι το νέο δρομολόγιο του «Νήσος Χίος» δεν έχει την απήχηση που θα ήθελε η εταιρεία. Παρατηρήθηκε μια μείωση των μετακινηθέντων οχημάτων και επιβατών προς τα νησιά της Χίου και της Λέσβου.
Τα στοιχεία δείχνουν ότι το 31,6% των επιβατών είναι αδιάφορο για αυτή την αλλαγή, ενώ το 43,2% τείνει στην αλλαγή εταιρείας λόγω άνεσης. Το 21,4% των επιβατών θεωρεί την τιμή του εισιτηρίου αδιάφορη και το 24,1% συμφωνεί απόλυτα στην αλλαγή εταιρείας λόγω κόστους, ενώ το 32,1% είναι λίγο ή πολύ σύμφωνο. Τέλος, το 72% λέει ότι οι ενδιάμεσες στάσεις είναι κουραστικές και θα προτιμήσουν άλλη εταιρεία.
Πάντως οι επιβάτες του «Νήσος Χίος» δηλώνουν ότι είναι ικανοποιημένοι από τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες του πλοίου και το εμπιστεύονται σε θέματα ασφάλειας. Ωστόσο θεωρούν ότι το κόστος του εισιτηρίου σε σχέση με τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού είναι υψηλό. Επίσης πολλοί είναι εκείνοι που αντιδρούν στην ώρα αναχώρησης του πλοίου από τα λιμάνια του Πειραιά, της Χίου και της Μυτιλήνης. Πιθανότατα αυτά τα στοιχεία λήφθηκαν υπόψη από την Hellenic Seaways και γι’ αυτό ανακοινώθηκε ότι από τις 16 Ιουνίου το «Νήσος Χίος» θα πραγματοποιεί κάθε Παρασκευή ένα δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Χίο με απόπλου από τον Πειραιά στις 8:00 το βράδυ.
Ένα ακόμη στοιχείο της έρευνας αυτής είναι ότι οι επιβάτες της γραμμής Πειραιάς - Μυτιλήνη είναι δυσαρεστημένοι από όλες τις εταιρείες για τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού.

*Νέοι δρόμοι, αλλά…*
Από την άλλη πλευρά, η σύνδεση των νησιών του Βορείου Αιγαίου με τις Κυκλάδες ανοίγει νέους δρόμους τουριστικής ανάπτυξης για τα νησιά του Βορείου Αιγαίου και νέους εμπορικούς προορισμούς για τα προϊόντα των τοπικών επιχειρήσεων. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ένα σημαντικό μέρος των τουριστών που θέλει να επισκεφθεί τα ελληνικά νησιά, δε θέλει να πάει μόνο σε ένα. Αν λοιπόν κάποια νησιά δε συνδέονται συγκοινωνιακά με άλλα, τότε χάνουν ένα μεγάλο μέρος της τουριστικής κίνησης. Επίσης, η απευθείας σύνδεσης των νησιών του Βορείου Αιγαίου με τις Κυκλάδες μειώνει το κόστος μεταφοράς των προϊόντων που προορίζονται για αυτές τις αγορές. Διότι ως τώρα τα προϊόντα πρέπει να μεταφερθούν από τα νησιά μας προς τον Πειραιά κι από εκεί να μπουν σε νέα φορτηγά κι αυτά σε νέα πλοία, για να καταλήξουν στις Κυκλάδες.

*Η πρόταση*
Οι μελετητές προτείνουν να μη διακοπεί η σύνδεση με τη Σύρο, θεωρούν όμως ότι η προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου κατά τους χειμερινούς μήνες δημιουργεί επιπλέον καθυστέρηση μισής ώρας τουλάχιστον.
Προτείνεται το «Νήσος Χίος» να ξεκινάει είτε στις 12:30 το μεσημέρι από τον Πειραιά, ή μετά τις 9 το βράδυ, ώστε να έχει ώρα άφιξης στη Χίο στις 4:30 το πρωί και στη Μυτιλήνη στις 6:30 το πρωί. Για να είναι όμως αποδοτικό το δρομολόγιο, θα πρέπει να τροποποιηθούν παράλληλα και οι ώρες αναχώρησης των άλλων πλοίων που δραστηριοποιούνται στη γραμμήnisos_hios.jpg
αποkoma apo efimerida empros lesvou!

----------


## Leo

> Sorry που ρωταω, αλλα στο παλιο πλοιο, δεν αναφερομαστε?


Εσείς κύριε Finnpartner_1966, πως από εδώ  :Razz:  :Very Happy: .. Συγγνώμη για το μπέρδεμα... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Έχοντας μώλις βγει από το λιμάνι
> DSCF0267.jpg
> 
> DSCF0269.jpg
> 
> DSCF0270.jpg
> 
> DSCF0271.jpg


Φίλε Δημήτρη είσαι πολύ τυχερός που έχεις αυτό το πλοίο κοντά σου..... :Wink:  Αχ...να ξαναρχότανε....

Leo δεν μιλάω για την φώτο σου....μόνο αστεράκια!!!! Πάντα οι φωτογραφίες σου έχουν κάτι το μοναδικό!!!
Σας ευχαριστούμε.....! :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Φίλε Δημήτρη είσαι πολύ τυχερός που έχεις αυτό το πλοίο κοντά σου..... Αχ...να ξαναρχότανε....


Φίλε ndimitr93 είμαστε τυχεροί που το βλέπουμε στη Χίο αλλά δυστυχώς με το δρομολόγιο που κάνει δεν το χαιρόμαστε και τόσο πολύ.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εγώ πάντως δεν το καταλαβαίνω από την άλλη τόση αντίδραση......και πάλι με Σύρο και Μύκονο στο δρομολόγιο του (έτσι θεωρεί η εταιρεία ότι είναι κερδοφόρο κι έτσι πράττει) πάλι πιό γρήγορα φθάνει και σε Χίο και σε Μυτηλήνη......αν δεν σας αρέσει κάντε παράπονα στην εταιρεία να το βγάλει από την γραμμή. Πιστέψτε με υπάρχουν γραμμές που το χρειάζονται το βαπόρι.....

----------


## Speedkiller

> Εγώ πάντως δεν το καταλαβαίνω από την άλλη τόση αντίδραση......και πάλι με Σύρο και Μύκονο στο δρομολόγιο του (έτσι θεωρεί η εταιρεία ότι είναι κερδοφόρο κι έτσι πράττει) πάλι πιό γρήγορα φθάνει και σε Χίο και σε Μυτηλήνη......αν δεν σας αρέσει κάντε παράπονα στην εταιρεία να το βγάλει από την γραμμή. Πιστέψτε με υπάρχουν γραμμές που το χρειάζονται το βαπόρι.....


Δυστυχώς δεν είσαι σε θέση να γνωρίζεις το γιατί γιατί απλώς δεν είσαι απ τα νησιά αυτα που παραπονιούνται!Κ γω αν ήμουν απο Σύρο ή Μύκονο μια χαρά θα μουν!!!Η κερδοφορία της εταιρείας δεν βλέπω γιατί θα πρεπε να νοιάζει έναν ταξιδιώτη και όχι η δική του τσέπη και η ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών σε σχέση με την τιμή :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....Δε βλέπω γιατί να μην ενοχλούν τον νησιώτη τα παιχνίδια της κάθε εταιρείας που το μονο που κοιταέι είναι πως θα κονομήσει περισσότερα εις βάρος του....Ας το βγάλουν το βαπόρι αν θέλουν...Στο καλό!!!!Κ να μη μας γραφει ούτε το βαπόρι ούτε η ANEK seaways.... :Cool:

----------


## nkr

Φιλε μου εδω εχεις αδικο γιατι μια χαρα ακτοπλοιηκη κινηση εχει η Χιος και η Μυτιληνη και διαμαρτυρεται και απο πανω αλλα νησια που εχουν λιγο εως καθολου τι να πουν.

----------


## Speedkiller

Τι έχει???Ναι οκ...Ότι πεις...Στο εξής και με βάρκες να μας πηγαίνουν θα πρέπει να λέμε ευχαριστώ επειδή και οι βάρκες απ το κολύμπι καλύτερες είναι... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: Κάποιο δίκιο έχεις....

----------


## nkr

Σιγουρα η εταιρεια θελει το κερδος αλλα εξυπηρετει ολα τα νησια με αξιοπιστια.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ρε παίδες έλεος......για να καταλάβω......πόσο παραπάνω κάνει για Χίο Μυτηλήνη το καράβι? 2ώρες? Δλδ στο σύνολο πόσο πάνε 9? Θέλετε να μου πείτε δλδ ότι σας εξυπηρετέι πολύ καλύτερα το Μυτηλήνη και το Λισσός που κάνουν 13+ ώρες σχεδόν και πάνω κάτω πιστέυω έχουν ίδια τιμή στο εισητήριο? Έτσι και αλλίως Speedkiller την ΑΝΕΚ θα την έχεις στον σβέρκο σου και πιστέυω για πάρα πολλά χρόνια ακόμα καθώς είναι το Λισσός στην γραμμή....άντε αν βγεί off κανένα Μυτυλήνη η ο συμπαθέστατος ΤΕΟ να σου βάλουν και το Πρέβελη για να ολοκληρωθεί το show και αν μη τι άλλο η εταιρεία (κάτω από οποιαδήποτε σκέπη και αν είναι είτε λέγετε ΑΝΕΚ,είτε ΜΙΝΟΑΝ είτε οτηδήποτε) είναι από τις πιο αξιόπιστες στην ακτοπλοϊα μας αυτή την στιγμη.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ρε παίδες έλεος......για να καταλάβω......πόσο παραπάνω κάνει για Χίο Μυτηλήνη το καράβι? 2ώρες? Δλδ στο σύνολο πόσο πάνε 9? Θέλετε να μου πείτε δλδ ότι σας εξυπηρετέι πολύ καλύτερα το Μυτηλήνη και το Λισσός που κάνουν 13+ ώρες σχεδόν και πάνω κάτω *πιστέυω* έχουν ίδια τιμή στο εισητήριο? Έτσι και αλλίως Speedkiller την ΑΝΕΚ θα την έχεις στον σβέρκο σου και πιστέυω για πάρα πολλά χρόνια ακόμα καθώς είναι το Λισσός στην γραμμή....άντε αν βγεί off κανένα Μυτυλήνη η ο συμπαθέστατος ΤΕΟ να σου βάλουν και το Πρέβελη για να ολοκληρωθεί το show και αν μη τι άλλο η εταιρεία (κάτω από οποιαδήποτε σκέπη και αν είναι είτε λέγετε ΑΝΕΚ,είτε ΜΙΝΟΑΝ είτε οτηδήποτε) είναι από τις πιο αξιόπιστες στην ακτοπλοϊα μας αυτή την στιγμη.



9.30 ώρες ήταν με απεθείας δρομολόγια!Τώρα κάνει κάτι λιγότερο από το Μυτιλήνη και με πολύ πιο άβολες ώρες άφιξης αγαπητέ Γιώργο!!!Όσο για τη λέξη σου που έκανα bold θα ήθελα να κοιταξεις πρώτα τις τιμές και να μου βγάλεις τη χρηματική διαφορά για 4μελή οικογένεια και αυτοκίνητο σε σχέση με Λισσος-Μυτιλήνη και τότε πες μου αν είναι σημαντική ή ασήμαντη!Το οτι θα μου κάτσει θα μου κάτσει!Αλλά δε βλεπω γιατί θα πρέπει να κοιτάω τη βολή της κάθε εταιρείας και όχι την τσέπη μου και τη δική μου βολη(τα παράπονα των νησιών στα οποία αναφέρθηκες)... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Αμα θεωρείς καλό απο μέρος σου να σου πληρώνεις porsche για ταχύτητες Nissan τι να πω?Οκ!Απλά δεν συμφωνούμε!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Τι να πώ.....πάω πάσο......άποψη σου άποψη μου. Δεν μπορούμε να συμφωνούμε όλοι για όλα.

----------


## DimitrisT

Ενας λόγος που δεν επιλέγουμε το Χίος ειναι η τιμή και το γεγονός οτι με τα 2 επιπλέον λιμάνια κανει πάνω κάτω την ίδια ώραμε τα άλλα.Ενα από τους κυριότερους λόγους είναι οτι αρχικά το πλοίο έφευγε 12.30 και φτάναμε Χίο 18.45 ενώ τώρα πάλι φτάνουμε ξημερώματα .Συμφωνώ με την τελευταία σου πρόταση φίλε speedkiller

----------


## gtogias

Να διαφωνήσουμε, και βέβαια να διαφωνήσουμε αλλά τουλάχιστον να καταλάβουμε και το γιατί.

Καταρχήν να αναφέρω ότι δεν εργάζομαι, ούτε είμαι μέτοχος σε καμμιά ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία.

Στα χρόνια του Αίολου Κεντέρη (του original) όποιος ήθελε να πάει στην Χίο (που πηγαίνω αρκετές φορές κάθε χρόνο) είχες δύο επιλογές. Την γρήγορη και πιο ακριβή αλλά με καλύτερη ώρα άφιξης και την πιο αργή και πιο φθηνή αλλά με δύσκολη ώρα άφιξης.

Η επιστροφή ανάλογη. Ημερήσιο αργά το πρωί από Χίο ή το κλασσικό βραδυνό στις 22 με άφιξη το πρωί στον Πειραιά.

Mε την έλευση της  HSW το φθινόπωρο του 2005, πρώτα με το Νήσος Μύκονος και από το 2007 με το Νήσος Χίος, υπήρξε μια ακόμη βελτίωση, με αναχωρήσεις στις 12 το μεσημέρι από Πειραιά και άφιξη στην Χίο γύρω στις 7 το απόγευμα. 
Όπως ίσως να μην είναι γνωστό σε πολλούς, η Χίος δεν είναι μόνο η πόλη/λιμάνι, γνωστή και ως χώρα. Όταν λοιπόν έχεις να μετακινηθείς εκτός της πόλης δεν θέλει και πολύ να καταλάβει κανείς την ευκολία του να φτάσεις 18.30 -19.30 ιδιαίτερα τον χειμώνα.

Η αναχώρηση όμως από Χίο, επί HSW, ήταν πιο δύσκολη, λίγο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, με άφιξη στον Πειραιά νωρίς το πρωί.

Και ξαφνικά όλα άλλαξαν. Οι Λασκαρίδης και σία, παρά τους όρκους και τις μεγαλοδηλώσεις, πούλησαν τη συμμετοχή τους στον υπό δημιουργία νέο πόλο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας, μέσω Κύπρου. Αυτός με τη σειρά αποφάσισε ότι το Βόρειο Αιγαίο δεν αξίζει τη "porsche" της νέας του θυγατρικής, αντίθετα πρέπει να τη ρίξει στη μάχη των Κυκλάδων παρέα με την άλλη "porsche" που και αυτή είχε αλλάξει τα δεδομένα στην Ικαροσαμία. Η προηγούμενη προσπάθεια με το Πρέβελη προφανώς δεν κρίθηκε και πολύ επιτυχημένο.

Για άλλοθι αποφασίστηκε να προωθηθεί το σενάριο της νέας σύνδεσης του Βορείου Αιγαίου με το διοικητικό κέντρο στην Σύρο και για το καλοκαίρι της πιθανής κοσμοσυρροής από τίς Κυκλάδες για το Βόρειο Αιγαίο. Ασχέτως που δεν ταιριάζουν τα δρομολόγια για κάτι τέτοιο.

Το τίμημα για τους ταξιδιώτες της Χίου: Πολύ δύσκολη ώρα άφιξης και επίσης άσχημη ώρα αναχώρησης. Και όλα αυτά σε πιο ακριβές τιμές από πέρσι και ας είναι και τα καύσιμα στη μισή περσινή τιμή.

Βάλε και στην εξίσωση τη στραβή με τον Θεόφιλο και τα βάσιμα ή μη "σενάρια" συνεργασίας της παραδοσιακής ναυτιλιακής του Βορείου Αιγαίου με το νέο πόλο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας και τα ξαναλέμε για το εάν όλα αυτά σημαίνουν αναβάθμιση ή όχι της γραμμής.

Ε, όχι και να χρωστάμε και ευγνωμοσύνη.

Τώρα τι κάνουν οι ανεξάρτητοι και μη φορείς για το υπό δημιουργία μονοπώλειο στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο? Η απάντηση είναι φυσικά ανάλογη με την πολιτική (και πιθανόν γηπεδική) αντίληψη του καθενός.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Όπως τα παραθέτει ο φίλος gtogias μπορώ να πώ ότι εν μέρη συμφωνώ. Αλλά σαν ταξιδιώτης προσωπικά εγώ θα προτημούσα το πιό νέο (με ότι συνεπάγετε από αυτά που ειπώθηκαν, δλδ τις δυσκολίες στην ώρα αφηξης και τιμές) παρά τα υπόλοιπα τις γραμμής που είναι 35+..........
Βέβαια από την άλλη αυτό που μάλλον πάει να γίνει είναι ότι η εταιρεία πλέον έχει βλέψεις στο βόρειο αιγαίο αλλά μάλλον με πλοία της μητρηκής και όχι τις θυγατρικής, οπότε μάλλον προσπαθεί να διώξει με κάποιο τρόπο και το Χίος και το Μύκονος απο Χίο-Μυτηλήνη και Ικαροσαμία για να διπλαρώσει κάποια γραμμή των Κυκλάδων....

----------


## sylver23

Φυσικα και το χιος /μυκονος ειναι πιο πολυτελειας στο ξενοδοχειακο απο οτι τα παλαιοτερα της γραμμης.Αλλα τα παλαιοτερα ειναι σχετικα περιποιημενα και καθαρα οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι θα κοιταξω ποτε την οποια διαφορα υπαρχει στο ξενοδοχειακο διοτι πολυ απλα εγω δεν βλεπω καποια διαφορα.
Το να κατσω στην αεροπορικη του 2008 αντι της αεροπορικης του 1975 ποσος με ενδιαφερει.Το να φαω σαντουιτσακι στα εβερεστ παρα στην καντινα του πλοιου το ιδιο.
Το θεμα μας εδω ειναι οτι μπηκαν δυο νεα πλοια στις γραμμες βορειοανατολικου αιγαιου και μεσα σε ενα χρονο αυξησαν κατα 2 εως 4 ωρες το ταξιδι.
Ας παρουμε σαν δεδομενο οτι δεν εβγαιναν τα πλοια μονο με ικαροσαμια και χιο/λεσβο.
Μετα χαρας να κανω καποιες ωρες παραπανω αλλα ΟΧΙ με το τοσο ακριβο εισητηριο.
Με τα προηγουμενα δρομολογια ελεγες -ας παει το παλιαμπελο να τα δωσω τα λεφτα να γλυτωσω καποιες ωρες.
Τωρα ομως το θεωρω εντελως χαζο να σκασω τοσα λεφτα για να κανω ιδιες ωρες με τα υπολοιπα παλαια πλοια.

Το οτι μας εκαναν χαρη που μας συνδεσαν με κυκλαδονησια το θεωρω γελοιο.
Μετρηστε ποσους επιβατες και οχηματα θα παρει απο κυκλαδες για του βορειοανατολικου αιγαιου τα νησια..

Το ολο θεμα ηταν να χτυπησουν την blue star.Αν και δεν υποστηριζω καμμια εταιρια μπορω να πω οτι η blue star ειναι μια εταιρια που ποτε της δεν αφησε γραμμη και παντα ηταν και ειναι συνεπεστατη και με τετοιες κινησεις η hsw δεν θα καταφερει κατι.
Ο κοσμος θελει συνεπεια.Η hsw μας εχει συνηθισει σε αυτες τις αλλαγες οποτε μεθαυριο μπορει να θεωρησει οτι ουτε με συρομυκονια και παροναξια βγαινει και να αλλαξει και παλι δρομολογια.

Φυσικα υπαρχει η νοοτροπια του ελληνα τουριστα που οταν παει σε ενα τουριστικο γραφειο λεει -θελω να παω με το γρηγορο...
Ασχετα αμα το γρηγορο κανει ιδιες ωρες.Τετοια βλακεια μας δερνει για αυτο και αυτες οι εταιριες σου αφηνουν το εισητηριο ιδιο.

----------


## gtogias

> Όπως τα παραθέτει ο φίλος gtogias μπορώ να πώ ότι εν μέρη συμφωνώ. Αλλά σαν ταξιδιώτης προσωπικά εγώ θα προτημούσα το πιό νέο (με ότι συνεπάγετε από αυτά που ειπώθηκαν, δλδ τις δυσκολίες στην ώρα αφηξης και τιμές) παρά τα υπόλοιπα τις γραμμής που είναι 35+..........
> Βέβαια από την άλλη αυτό που μάλλον πάει να γίνει είναι ότι η εταιρεία πλέον έχει βλέψεις στο βόρειο αιγαίο αλλά μάλλον με πλοία της μητρηκής και όχι τις θυγατρικής, οπότε μάλλον προσπαθεί να διώξει με κάποιο τρόπο και το Χίος και το Μύκονος απο Χίο-Μυτηλήνη και Ικαροσαμία για να διπλαρώσει κάποια γραμμή των Κυκλάδων....


Για να είμαι ειλικρινής πέρα από το όποιο συμφέρον είχα να παραμείνει το Νήσος Χίος στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο, είχα και την απορία για το αν είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή εκμετάλλευση η Συρομυκονία. Και τις τόσες καμπίνες τι θα τις κάνει? Εκτός αν τις ξηλώσει και τα κάνει όλα σαλόνια.

Σχετικά με τις προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες, ναι πολλοί και για διαφορετικούς λόγους θα προτιμήσουν το "γρήγορο". Μεταξύ αυτών η ασχετοσύνη, όπως σωστά αναφέρει ο sylver, η επαναλαμβανόμενη αδυναμία να βρει κανείς καμπίνα τις περιόδους αιχμής στο Μυτιλήνη, η πολύ κακή φήμη/δημοσιότητα που ακολουθεί το Μυτιλήνη από τα ομόσταυλα Ταξιάρχης και Θεόφιλος, παρόλο που ποτέ δεν έδωσε αφορμή για το παραμικρό, το image του νεότευκτου που κουβαλά δικαίως το Νήσος Χίος κλπ κλπ κλπ.

Το ρεζουμέ όμως είναι ένα. Η έλευση της ΑΝΕΚ και των εταιρικών δεσμών της, φανερών και μη, έστειλε τις ακτοπλοϊκές υπηρεσίες του Βορείου Αιγαίου στα sixties.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω σε πολλά αλλά είπα εγώ τι θα προτιμούσα....(είναι καθαρά προσωπικό το θέμα) από την άλλη δεν νομίζω η ΑΝΕΚ να πολυκοιτάζει Συροτηνομυκονία.......μάλλον να διπλαρώσει Παροναξία θέλει καθώς δεν έχει καταφέρει να σταθεί εκέι......

----------


## gtogias

> Δεν θα διαφωνήσω σε πολλά αλλά είπα εγώ τι θα προτιμούσα....(είναι καθαρά προσωπικό το θέμα) από την άλλη δεν νομίζω η ΑΝΕΚ να πολυκοιτάζει Συροτηνομυκονία.......μάλλον να διπλαρώσει Παροναξία θέλει καθώς δεν έχει καταφέρει να σταθεί εκέι......


Δεν τα έχει καταφέρει στα συμβατικά. Εξάλλου μόνο με το Πρέβελη δοκίμασε.

Και τα παλαιότερα της HSW κυριάρχησαν στα χρόνια τους και τα vodaphone (κατά ένα φίλο) έχουν το κοινό τους και ας μην αρέσουν σε πολλούς. Σήμερα, μετά και την απουσία της G.A. τα πράγματα είναι πιο εύκολα για όλους.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ
DSCN4523.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Έκτακτη προσέγγιση του πλοίου αύριο στην Τήνο με προσκυνητές._

----------


## DimitrisT

Νυχτερινή φωτο του πλοίου στη Χίο

----------


## leonidas

Αυτη τη στιγμη εισερχται στο λιμανι της Τηνου!
Πολυκα , Λακη η οποισδηποτε  :Razz:  ας βγαλει καμια φωτο. :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> Αυτη τη στιγμη εισερχται στο λιμανι της Τηνου!
> Πολυκα , Λακη η οποισδηποτε  ας βγαλει καμια φωτο.


 
_Oρίστε leonida...._

_Copyright Lakis._

1.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλησπέρα, σε όλους. Συγχαρητήρια στον Λάκη και τον Γιώργο. Έκανα μια μικρή παρέμβαση στην φωτογραφία. Απλά ίσιωσα τον ορίζοντα για να δούμε τι σημαίνει μπαίνουμε με τα χίλια στη Τήνο και με τις μπάντες για να γίνει σωστά η αριστερή στροφή. Φυσικά εδώ η επίδραση του αερικού στην μπαταρισιά είναι ολοφάνερη.
Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι

----------


## leonidas

> _Oρίστε leonida...._
> 
> _Copyright Lakis._
> 
> 1.jpg


Σε ποιον να πω μπραβο στον Γιωργο η στο Λακη??? :Razz: 
Πλακα κανω,παιδια μπραβο καταπληκτικη ληψη μανουβρας!
Να σαι καλα γιωργο.! :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_Λοιπόν Leo ,θα ανταποδόσω τις ωραίες σου φωτογραφίες του arberia, με το ρεμέντζο του Ν.Χίος σήμερα στην Τήνο...._

_Copyright Lakis.
_
P6130004 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Συνέχεια 1_----

2.jpg

1.jpg

6.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Συνέχεια 2---_

4.jpg

7.jpg

3.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε polykas να σαι καλά σε ευχαριστώ.

2 νυχτερινές από την χτεσινή άφιξη στη Χίο

DSCF0407.jpg

DSCF0408.jpg

----------


## Leo

Dimitris T, εγώ νόμιζαότι θα είσαι μέσα στο βαπόρι στη μανούβρα της Τήνου αλλά έμεινες πιστός στο πίσω στο νησί έ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Dimitris T, εγώ νόμιζαότι θα είσαι μέσα στο βαπόρι στη μανούβρα της Τήνου αλλά έμεινες πιστός στο πίσω στο νησί έ?


Πιστός στον τόπο μου φίλε Leo και εκτός αυτού με έχετε ονομάσει ανταποκριτή  στη Χίο δεν ήθελα να πάρω τη δουλειά άλλου φίλου στηΤήνο   :Wink:   :Very Happy: :lol:

----------


## DimitrisT

Μπορεί να μην πήγα Τήνο φίλε Leo αλλά θα σε αποζημιώσω  με σημερινές φωτο από τη Χίο.
Πλησίαζοντας το λιμάνι 
DSCF0449.jpg

DSCF0450.jpg

DSCF0451.jpg

DSCF0452.jpg

Μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι
DSCF0454.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Είσοδος στο λιμάνι 
DSCF0455.jpg

DSCF0456.jpg

DSCF0457.jpg

DSCF0458.jpg

DSCF0459.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Ξεκινώντας τις μανούβρες 
DSCF0460.jpg

DSCF0461.jpg

DSCF0462.jpg

DSCF0464.jpg

DSCF0465.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

DSCF0466.jpg

DSCF0468.jpg

DSCF0471.jpg

DSCF0472.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Μαζί με ένα ιστιοφόρο  DSCF0474.jpg

DSCF0475.jpg
DSCF0477.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Ούτε βίντεο να βλέπαμε!!! Εύγε!!!!!

----------


## leonidas

Συγχαριτηρια και στους 2 ανταποκριτες μας απο Τηνο και Χιο για το πληρες ρεπορταζ του ''Χιος'' :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

Είσοδος στο λιμάνι .Λίγο πριν αρχίσει τις μανούβρες

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Χίου

----------


## DimitrisT

Μαζί μ' ένα ιστιοφόρο στο λιμάνι

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Βλέπω στα δρομολόγια της HSW ότι το Νήσος Χίος κάθε Παρασκευή κόβει τη Σύρο (και τη Μύκονο) και ταξιδεύει από Πειραιά κατευθείαν για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη. Και ερωρώ τώρα; Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό; 
Προφανώς το πλοίο γεμίζει ικανοποιητικά τις Παρασκευές με επιβάτες για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη και δε συντέχει λόγος να περνάει και από τη Σύρο. Τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες όμως (Δε, Τρ, Τε, Πε, Σα), που η κίνηση είναι πιο χαλαρή το πλοίο περνάει κανονικά από τη Σύρο. 
Δηλ. το ερώτημά μου είναι: Η Σύρος είναι "καλή" όταν τη χρειαζόμαστε και την "κόβουμε" όταν γεμίζουμε με τους άλλους; 
Και το λέω αυτό ως λάτρης του Νήσος Χίος και θέλω να επισημάνω στους ιθύνοντες της εταιρίας ότι η Σύρος έχει ένα βασικό χαρακτηριστικό στις προτιμήσεις της. Στηρίζει τα πλοία που έχουν ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ όλο το χρόνο. Γι' αυτό και έχει τιμήσει δεόντως τα Blue Star (Ithaki, 2, Paros, Naxos), που έχουν σταθερή ώρα αναχώρησης και "πιάνουν" Σύρο χειμώνα - καλοκαίρι και όχι όποτε τους συμφέρει. 
Ελπίζω να είναι σαφής.

----------


## Leo

Σαφέστατος φίλε αιγαιοπλόε, μαζί σου και εγώ, Πρόσθεσε ακόμη ότι και τα Blue Star 1 & 2 εξυπηρετούν με σταθερότητα και ταχύτητα το νησί και επίσης τιμώνται δεόντως απο τους Συριανούς. Διότι τις Παρασκευές μπορεί να χρειαστεί ένας επιβάτης 20+ λεπτα για αποβίβαση στη Σύρο! Βγάζει βγάζει, βγάζει.....τελειωμό δεν έχει.

----------


## douzoune

Είναι η πολιτική της εταιρείας. Γκρινιάζουν Μυτιληνιοί και Χιώτες για την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού και την τιμή του εισιτηρίου. Από την άλλη θέλει και την Σύρο και την Μύκονο καθώς είναι συμφέροντες προορισμοί. Προσπαθεί να τους βολέψει όλους πιστεύω...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Είναι η πολιτική της εταιρείας. Γκρινιάζουν Μυτιληνιοί και Χιώτες για την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού και την τιμή του εισιτηρίου. Από την άλλη θέλει και την Σύρο και την Μύκονο καθώς είναι συμφέροντες προορισμοί. Προσπαθεί να τους βολέψει όλους πιστεύω...


Την τσέπη της εννοείς μαλλόν.... :Wink: :twisted:

----------


## douzoune

> Την τσέπη της εννοείς μαλλόν....:twisted:


Ε φυσικά την τσέπη της Κώστα. Τί άλλο...Η τσέπη της βολεύεται αν τους βολέψει και τους ικανοποιεί όλους.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ε φυσικά την τσέπη της Κώστα. Τί άλλο...Η τσέπη της βολεύεται αν τους βολέψει και τους ικανοποιεί όλους.


Εν μερει σωστό!!!Εχεις δίκιο.... :Smile:

----------


## hsw

> Βλέπω στα δρομολόγια της HSW ότι το Νήσος Χίος κάθε Παρασκευή κόβει τη Σύρο (και τη Μύκονο) και ταξιδεύει από Πειραιά κατευθείαν για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη. Και ερωρώ τώρα; Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό; 
> Προφανώς το πλοίο γεμίζει ικανοποιητικά τις Παρασκευές με επιβάτες για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη και δε συντέχει λόγος να περνάει και από τη Σύρο. Τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες όμως (Δε, Τρ, Τε, Πε, Σα), που η κίνηση είναι πιο χαλαρή το πλοίο περνάει κανονικά από τη Σύρο. 
> Δηλ. το ερώτημά μου είναι: Η Σύρος είναι "καλή" όταν τη χρειαζόμαστε και την "κόβουμε" όταν γεμίζουμε με τους άλλους; 
> Και το λέω αυτό ως λάτρης του Νήσος Χίος και θέλω να επισημάνω στους ιθύνοντες της εταιρίας ότι η Σύρος έχει ένα βασικό χαρακτηριστικό στις προτιμήσεις της. Στηρίζει τα πλοία που έχουν ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ όλο το χρόνο. Γι' αυτό και έχει τιμήσει δεόντως τα Blue Star (Ithaki, 2, Paros, Naxos), που έχουν σταθερή ώρα αναχώρησης και "πιάνουν" Σύρο χειμώνα - καλοκαίρι και όχι όποτε τους συμφέρει. 
> Ελπίζω να είναι σαφής.


Η Hellenic Seaways όντως αυτήν την περίοδο δεν έχει σταθερά δρομολόγια για το Νήσος Μύκονος και το Νήσος Χίος (στις άλλες γραμμές είναι μια χαρά). Αλλά το ότι κόβει τη Σύρο (και τη Μύκονο) την Παρασκευή δεν νομίζω πως το κάνει επειδή γεμίζει για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη. Γιατί αλλιώς και στην επιστροφή την Κυριακή θα έκοβε και πάλι τη Σύρο, ενώ δεν το κάνει.

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε hsw το δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής το κάνει μήπως ξανακερδίσει τους χιώτες και τους μυτιληνιούς .

----------


## KABODETHS

Δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί να ξανακερδίσει τους Χιώτες φέρνοντας τους τα χαράματα στη Χίο.

----------


## Leo

> Δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί να ξανακερδίσει τους Χιώτες φέρνοντας τους τα χαράματα στη Χίο.


Σ αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά αυτό το διάστημα δεν καίγεται για Χιώτες, έχει τουρίστες... ¶μα χειμωνιάσει ποιός ζεί και ποιος πεθαίνει... Έχει ΣΑΣ και νέους ορίζντες, δεν θέλω να πω τι βάζει το μυαλό μου γιατί ο ανταγωνισμός φουντώνει στο Αιγαίο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hsw

> Δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί να ξανακερδίσει τους Χιώτες φέρνοντας τους τα χαράματα στη Χίο.


Γιατί τα άλλα πλοία που θα προτιμήσουν οι Χιώτες έχουν καλύτερες ώρες? Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας. Λέτε όλοι πως φτάνει πολύ άβολες ώρες στη Χίο, ενώ και τα άλλα δύο, φτάνουν σχεδόν ίδιες ώρες. To Λισσός 4:00 (Τρίτη-Κυριακή) ή 2:00 (Πέμπτη) και το Μυτιλήνη 3:30 (Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή), ενώ το Νήσος Χίος τις Παρασκευή 2:00, τις Δευτέρα-Τρίτη-Πέμπτη 3:00 και Τετάρτη-Σάββατο 03:40.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Γιατί τα άλλα πλοία που θα προτιμήσουν οι Χιώτες έχουν καλύτερες ώρες? Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας. Λέτε όλοι πως φτάνει πολύ άβολες ώρες στη Χίο, ενώ και τα άλλα δύο, φτάνουν σχεδόν ίδιες ώρες. To Λισσός 4:00 (Τρίτη-Κυριακή) ή 2:00 (Πέμπτη) και το Μυτιλήνη 3:30 (Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή), ενώ το Νήσος Χίος τις Παρασκευή 2:00, τις Δευτέρα-Τρίτη-Πέμπτη 3:00 και Τετάρτη-Σάββατο 03:40.



Η διαφορά είναι στα χρήματα από κει κ πέρα και η απογοήτευση του κόσμου για τα νέα δρομολόγια...

----------


## hsw

> Η διαφορά είναι στα χρήματα από κει κ πέρα και η απογοήτευση του κόσμου για τα νέα δρομολόγια...


Αυτό είναι ένα άλλο θέμα και συμφωνώ πως οι τιμές θα μπορούσαν να είναι καλύτερες. Αλλά εγώ μίλησα μόνο για τις ώρες γιατί οι περισσότεροι μιλούσαν για τα ωράρια και όχι για τις τιμές. Παντώς κατά τη γνώμη μου, το δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής είναι πολύ καλό ειδικά για τους Χιώτες.

----------


## gtogias

> Αυτό είναι ένα άλλο θέμα και συμφωνώ πως οι τιμές θα μπορούσαν να είναι καλύτερες. Αλλά εγώ μίλησα μόνο για τις ώρες γιατί οι περισσότεροι μιλούσαν για τα ωράρια και όχι για τις τιμές. Παντώς κατά τη γνώμη μου, το δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής είναι πολύ καλό ειδικά για τους Χιώτες.


Το ξέρω ότι επαναλαμβάνοντας τα ίδια και τα ίδια καταντώ κουραστικός αλλά να αναφέρω πάλι την εκτίμηση μου για την συμπεριφορά και μεταχείριση που μας (στους Χίωτες) επιφύλαξε η ενσωμάτωση της HSW στην ΑΝΕΚ:

Να διαφωνήσουμε, και βέβαια να διαφωνήσουμε αλλά τουλάχιστον να καταλάβουμε και το γιατί.

Καταρχήν να αναφέρω ότι δεν εργάζομαι, ούτε είμαι μέτοχος σε καμμιά ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία.

Στα χρόνια του Αίολου Κεντέρη (του original) όποιος ήθελε να πάει στην Χίο (που πηγαίνω αρκετές φορές κάθε χρόνο) είχες δύο επιλογές. Την γρήγορη και πιο ακριβή αλλά με καλύτερη ώρα άφιξης και την πιο αργή και πιο φθηνή αλλά με δύσκολη ώρα άφιξης.

Η επιστροφή ανάλογη. Ημερήσιο αργά το πρωί από Χίο ή το κλασσικό βραδυνό στις 22 με άφιξη το πρωί στον Πειραιά.

Mε την έλευση της HSW το φθινόπωρο του 2005, πρώτα με το Νήσος Μύκονος και από το 2007 με το Νήσος Χίος, υπήρξε μια ακόμη βελτίωση, με αναχωρήσεις στις 12 το μεσημέρι από Πειραιά και άφιξη στην Χίο γύρω στις 7 το απόγευμα. 
Όπως ίσως να μην είναι γνωστό σε πολλούς, η Χίος δεν είναι μόνο η πόλη/λιμάνι, γνωστή και ως χώρα. Όταν λοιπόν έχεις να μετακινηθείς εκτός της πόλης δεν θέλει και πολύ να καταλάβει κανείς την ευκολία του να φτάσεις 18.30 -19.30 ιδιαίτερα τον χειμώνα.

Η αναχώρηση όμως από Χίο, επί HSW, ήταν πιο δύσκολη, λίγο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, με άφιξη στον Πειραιά νωρίς το πρωί.

Και ξαφνικά όλα άλλαξαν. Οι Λασκαρίδης και σία, παρά τους όρκους και τις μεγαλοδηλώσεις, πούλησαν τη συμμετοχή τους στον υπό δημιουργία νέο πόλο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας, μέσω Κύπρου. Αυτός με τη σειρά αποφάσισε ότι το Βόρειο Αιγαίο δεν αξίζει τη "porsche" της νέας του θυγατρικής, αντίθετα πρέπει να τη ρίξει στη μάχη των Κυκλάδων παρέα με την άλλη "porsche" που και αυτή είχε αλλάξει τα δεδομένα στην Ικαροσαμία. Η προηγούμενη προσπάθεια με το Πρέβελη προφανώς δεν κρίθηκε και πολύ επιτυχημένο.

Για άλλοθι αποφασίστηκε να προωθηθεί το σενάριο της νέας σύνδεσης του Βορείου Αιγαίου με το διοικητικό κέντρο στην Σύρο και για το καλοκαίρι της πιθανής κοσμοσυρροής από τίς Κυκλάδες για το Βόρειο Αιγαίο. Ασχέτως που δεν ταιριάζουν τα δρομολόγια για κάτι τέτοιο.

Το τίμημα για τους ταξιδιώτες της Χίου: Πολύ δύσκολη ώρα άφιξης και επίσης άσχημη ώρα αναχώρησης. Και όλα αυτά σε πιο ακριβές τιμές από πέρσι και ας είναι και τα καύσιμα στη μισή περσινή τιμή.

Βάλε και στην εξίσωση τη στραβή με τον Θεόφιλο και τα βάσιμα ή μη "σενάρια" συνεργασίας της παραδοσιακής ναυτιλιακής του Βορείου Αιγαίου με το νέο πόλο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας και τα ξαναλέμε για το εάν όλα αυτά σημαίνουν αναβάθμιση ή όχι της γραμμής.

Ε, όχι και να χρωστάμε και ευγνωμοσύνη.

Τώρα τι κάνουν οι ανεξάρτητοι και μη φορείς για το υπό δημιουργία μονοπώλειο στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο? Η απάντηση είναι φυσικά ανάλογη με την πολιτική (και πιθανόν γηπεδική) αντίληψη του καθενός. 

Είναι το Post:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...postcount=1086

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Πάντως η HSW από παλιά "έκοβε" τη Σύρο τα καλοκαίρια και την ... ξαναθυμόταν το φθινόπωρο. Θυμάστε τον Πήγασο που αναχωρούσε όλο το χρόνο Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη, Παρασκευή ώρα 17.00 για Σύρο - Μύκονο - Εύδηλο - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ; Το καλοκαίρι έκοβε τη Σύρο (και τη Μύκονο) και πήγαινε κατευθείαν Εύδηλο - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ. Και έβαζε τα Highspeed για Σύρο - Μύκονο (και Τήνο). 

Και επί τη ευκαιρία, γιατί τα Highspeed ανέβασαν τις τιμές τους τις Παρασκευές και τα Σάββατα; *Μήπως γι' αυτό το Νήσος Χίος έκοψε τη Σύρο και τη Μύκονο τις Παρασκευές;* Για να δουλέψει καλύτερα το (ακριβότερο) Highspeed; Για σκεφτείτε το...

Και το ξαναλέω. Μιλάω ως λάτρης του Νήσος Χίος. Και είμαι περήφανος που το καράβι χτίστηκε από ελληνικά χέρια. Και το χαίρομαι στις μανούβρες του, ιδίως αυτές που έκανε ο φίλος μου καπτα - Νίκος Χάλαρης τις μέρες του Πάσχα. Και πρόσφατα "πετάχτηκα" με αυτό στη Χίο και το καλοκαίρι θα (ξανα)πάω και στη αγαπημένη μου Λέσβο. 

Αλλά συγνώμη κύριοι της HSW, τις Παρασκευές που μου κόψατε το Χίος, θα επέλεγα σαφώς το Blue Star 1/2. 

Και μια προτροπή προς την εταιρία: Σκεφτείτε και καταλήξτε στα δρομολόγια *οριστικά*. Φτιάξτε πιστό κοινό και χαράξτε πορεία στη συνήθεια του κόσμου. Και η αναχώρηση ώρα 20.00 δε θα δουλέψει (κατ' εμέ). Μπορεί να βολεύει στο να δουλέψει το απογευματινό Highspeed 4 (αναχ. ώρα 17.15) και γι' αυτό απομακρύνθηκε η αναχώρηση του Χίος, αλλά η αναχώρηση στις 20.00 για τους Συρο-Μυκονιάτες δεν είναι και πολύ βολική, θεωρώ.

----------


## vinman

Σημερινή αναχώρηση για τους φίλους Leo,Trakman,Hayabusa,mastrokostas και Voyager!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44276

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44277

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44278

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44279

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44281

----------


## hayabusa

*εξαιρετικό το φωτορεπορτάζ από τα αδελφά Νησια. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιερωση*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *εξαιρετικό το φωτορεπορτάζ από τα αδελφά Νησια. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιερωση*


Είναι να μην κατέβει ο Μανώλης Πειραιά....αλλιώς......!!!!! :Razz:  :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Πολύ καλές φωτο φίλε vinman να σαι καλά.
Συμφωνώ με τους φίλους kaboveths & Leo οτι δεν πρόκειται να ξανακερδίσει τον κόσμο.Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους φίλους αιγαιοπλόος και gtogias που περιγράφουν τέλεια την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Νήσος Χίος σήμερα τα ξημερώματα στη Χίο .Δυστυχώς η ποιότητα δεν είναι και η καλύτερη.
DSCF0573.jpg

DSCF0581.jpg

Αναχώρηση 
DSCF0583.jpg

DSCF0584.jpg

DSCF0585.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

DSCF0586.jpg

DSCF0587.jpg

DSCF0588.jpg

DSCF0589.jpg

DSCF0590.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Μωρε μπράβο!!!!! Πρωινό ξύπνημα!!!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## DimitrisT

> Μωρε μπράβο!!!!! Πρωινό ξύπνημα!!!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε!


  Αυπνίες θα τα έλεγα :lol:   :Razz:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Αυτο και το αδερφο του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ειναι η αποδειξη οτι η Ελληνες εκτος απο ποιοτικες και αριστες μετασκευες μπορουν να ναυπηγουν και πολυ καλα συγχρονα καραβια.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο μπαίνοντας  και  βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## opelmanos

Από τη γέφυρα του Ν.ΧΙΟΣ εν πλώ για ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.Στο βάθος η Σύρος.Και μια από τη πρύμη
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45081

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45082

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45084

----------


## konigi

Ξέρουμε μήπως ποιός ειναι ο Πλοίαρχος και οι Αξιωματικοί Γέφυρας του Παπόραρου?

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Νήσος Χίος στη Χίο λίγο πριν δέσει ,αφιερωμένη στους Leo, Laz94, Polykas, Ndimitr93 και φυσικά σε όλο το φορουμ.

----------


## DimitrisT

Η πρύμη του Χίος καθώς κλείνει ο καταπέλτης.

----------


## Trakman

Αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος από Πειραιά.

Αφιερωμένη στον DimitrisT!

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε Trakman για την ωραιότατη φωτογραφία και για την αφιέρωση,να σαι κάλα.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Νήσος Χίος λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι.

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου.
Ιονία (α θεση)
DSCF0691.jpg

DSCF0692.jpg

Κάμπος 
DSCF0693.jpg

DSCF0694.jpg

----------


## leonidas

> Φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου.
> Ιονία (α θεση)
> DSCF0691.jpg
> 
> DSCF0692.jpg
> 
> Κάμπος 
> DSCF0693.jpg
> 
> DSCF0694.jpg


Ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ! :Very Happy: 
Δεν μοιαζει και πολυ ομως με το αδερφο του εκτος της Α' Θεσης.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Νήσος Χίος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 
DSCF0671.jpg

DSCF0672.jpg

DSCF0674.jpg

DSCF0677.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Aναχώρηση απο Μυτιλήνη πρίν λίγο.Φωτό από το Χάλικα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46266

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή είσοδος του Χίος στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF0799.jpg

DSCF0800.jpg

DSCF0801.jpg

DSCF0803.jpg

DSCF0805.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

DSCF0806.jpg

DSCF0808.jpg

DSCF0809.jpg

DSCF0810.jpg

DSCF0811.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Κάνοντας μανούβρες για να δέσει.
DSCF0812.jpg

DSCF0813.jpg

DSCF0814.jpg

DSCF0815.jpg

DSCF0816.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

DSCF0817.jpg

DSCF0818.jpg

DSCF0819.jpg

DSCF0820.jpg

DSCF0821.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι σήμερα στη Χίο.
DSCF0826.jpg

DSCF0827.jpg

DSCF0828.jpg

DSCF0830.jpg

DSCF0831.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Εχοντας βγει από το λιμάνι
DSCF0832.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πωπω καλυτερο κ απο βιντεο μπραβο πολυ ομορφες οι φωτο σου :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο Δημήτρη... 

Σ' αυτό το σημείο ήθελα να σημειώσω το εξής. Σίγουρα όλοι μας όταν φωτογραφίζουμε ένα πλοίο το φωτογραφίζουμε σε πολλά στιγμιότυπα ! Καλό θα είναι λοιπόν να επιλέγουμε μία, δύο φωτογραφίες που αξίζουν και να μην ανεβάζουμε τόσες πολλές. Αρχικά επειδή επιβαρύνουν το forum, αργούν να ανοίξουν όταν κάποιος διαθέτει αργή σύνδεση και τέλος κουράζουν. Μην ξεχνάμε και την gallery όπου εκεί μπορούμε να θαυμάζουμε τις φωτογραφίες μας πολύ πιο εύκολα, χωρίς να χαλάμε την ροή των συζητήσεων.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κατανόηση !

----------


## vinman

Και μετά τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες του Δημήτρη και τις σωστές επισημάνσεις του Θανάση ας το δούμε σήμερα το πρωί δεμένο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι πάνω απο το Superfsat XII..!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46531

----------


## DimitrisT

Χαιρόμαι που σας αρέσουν οι φωτο μου . Πολύ  καλή και η φωτο σου φίλε vinman,να σαι καλά.

----------


## leonidas

Η καμιναδα ενος εργοστασιου της Hellenic Sea Ways στον Πειραια  :Razz:  :lol:
DSCN2445.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα :Very Happy:  :Surprised:  :Very Happy: :lol:

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο στον Πειραιά στις  26/6 .

----------


## Naias II

Αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος από Σύρο 10-06-2009

Εικόνα 121.jpg

Εικόνα 127.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ναιας ΙΙ για τις ωραίες φωτο.

Φωτο1 η πλώρη του Χίος (Πειραιάς 26/6)
φωτο2 Το Χίος λίγο πριν μπει στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## DimitrisT

Αφήνοντας το λιμάνι τη Χίου. Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Thanasis89, Vinman,diagoras & Leo.

----------


## vinman

> Αφήνοντας το λιμάνι τη Χίου. Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Thanasis89, Vinman,diagoras & Leo.


Πολύ όμορφη!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## diagoras

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια

----------


## DimitrisT

Επειδή τον τελευτίο καιρό το έχω παρακάνει με τις φωτο του Χίος σήμερα έβγαλα μόνο 2. Σημερινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά.
DSCF0903.jpg

DSCF0904.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Μας ειχες κακομαθει τοσο καιρο και δεν μπορω να βλεπω μονο δυο φωτογραφιες απο σενα.Παντως πολυ ωραιες. :Wink:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

σκοπευω να ταξιδεψω με αυτο το πλοιο γαι μυτιληνη. θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τι παιζει απο σαλονια κ αν θα βρω θεση να κατσω η αν ειναι καλυτερα ν κλεισω αεροπορικα καθισματα? και αν ναι ποια αιθουσα κατα τι γνωμη σας ειναι καλυτερη για τ αεροπορικα εκτοσ vip? αν βεβαια θ εχω την επιλογη να επιλεξω γιατι μπορει να ειναι ολες κλεισμενες!

----------


## DimitrisT

> σκοπευω να ταξιδεψω με αυτο το πλοιο γαι μυτιληνη. θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τι παιζει απο σαλονια κ αν θα βρω θεση να κατσω η αν ειναι καλυτερα ν κλεισω αεροπορικα καθισματα? και αν ναι ποια αιθουσα κατα τι γνωμη σας ειναι καλυτερη για τ αεροπορικα εκτοσ vip? αν βεβαια θ εχω την επιλογη να επιλεξω γιατι μπορει να ειναι ολες κλεισμενες!


Φίλε minoan.festos_palace οι θέσεις του Χίος είναι είτε κατάστρωμα,είτε αεροπορικού (Κάμπος και Βενέτικο (β' θέση) και Ιονία (α' θέση)).Αν δεν πάρεις αεροπορικά καθίσματα  ή καμπίνα μένει το κατάστρωμα που έχει πλαστικές καρέκλες αλλά επειδή το πλοίο φεύγει 20.00 και επειδή τρέχει έχει τρομερή υγρασία και κρυο οπότε δεν συμφέρει. Το σαλόνι Βενέτικο είναι στην πρύμη και έχει πιο πολές θέσεις  ενώ το Κάμπος είναι στη μέση του πλοίου και έχει πιο λίγες.

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

ευχαριστω πολυ!! να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο, σε περιπτωση δλδ που παρω καμπινα, η θα ειμαι ολη την ωρα σε αυτην η θα ειμαι εξω στο καταστρωμα? κανα σαλονι τυπου blue star με καναπεδες δεν παιζει? :Confused:

----------


## DimitrisT

> ευχαριστω πολυ!! να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο, σε περιπτωση δλδ που παρω καμπινα, η θα ειμαι ολη την ωρα σε αυτην η θα ειμαι εξω στο καταστρωμα? κανα σαλονι τυπου blue star με καναπεδες δεν παιζει?


Δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ καμπίνα αλλά νομίζω ότι έχεις πρόσβαση στην α' θέση που έχει ένα σαλόνι .¶λλα σαλόνια δεν έχει το πλοίο.Απλά όσο πιο γρήγορα πας για εισητήρια τόσο καλύτερα ειδικά αν ταξιδεύεις Παρασκευή που πιάνει μόνο Χίο - Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

οκ! σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση!! :Cool:

----------


## DimitrisT

> οκ! σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση!!


τίποτα φίλε μου  :Wink: ,τελικά έχει και άλλο σαλόνι.

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή αναχώρηση από Χίο.
DSCF1189.jpg

DSCF1190.jpg

DSCF1195.jpg

----------


## marsant

Ωραιες οι φωτο σου φιλε, βλεποντας τις παντως και εστιαζοντας στα καταστρωματα του βαποριου πρεπει να μπαινει σολαρια μεσα μετα την Συρο-Μυκονο.Δεν βλεπω να το προτιμανε και πολυ στην Χιο και στην Μυτιληνη.

----------


## gtogias

> Ωραιες οι φωτο σου φιλε, βλεποντας τις παντως και εστιαζοντας στα καταστρωματα του βαποριου πρεπει να μπαινει σολαρια μεσα μετα την Συρο-Μυκονο.Δεν βλεπω να το προτιμανε και πολυ στην Χιο και στην Μυτιληνη.


Με τέτοια ωράρια είναι δύσκολο και για τα δύο νησιά.

----------


## DimitrisT

Σήμερα δεν είδα πόσο κόσμο πήρε  γιατι έφτασα στο λιμάνι μώλις έφευγε.2 Παρασκευές που πάει μόνο Χίο -Μυτιλήνη (26/6 & 3/7) που ταξίδεψα από Πειραιά είχε πάρα πολύ κόσμο ειδικά στις 3/7 υπήρχαν μόνο έλαχιστες άδειες θέσεις στη ά θέση .

----------


## High1

> κανα σαλονι τυπου blue star με καναπεδες δεν παιζει?


Επειδή βλέπω ότι θέλεις να ταξιδέψεις με άνεση που προσφέρουν οι καναπέδες :Wink: , να σου πώ ότι εκτός απο τις αεροπορικές θέσεις που σου ανέφεραν, υπάρχουν και καναπέδες!
Μόλις μπαίνεις στο πλοίο, θα συναντήσεις την Reception. Αμέσως μόλις την περάσεις, είναι οι καναπέδες, μπροστά απο το μαγαζί του πλοίου! 
Καλό σου ταξίδι

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> Επειδή βλέπω ότι θέλεις να ταξιδέψεις με άνεση που προσφέρουν οι καναπέδες, να σου πώ ότι εκτός απο τις αεροπορικές θέσεις που σου ανέφεραν, υπάρχουν και καναπέδες!
> Μόλις μπαίνεις στο πλοίο, θα συναντήσεις την Reception. Αμέσως μόλις την περάσεις, είναι οι καναπέδες, μπροστά απο το μαγαζί του πλοίου! 
> Καλό σου ταξίδι


σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε για τν ενημερωση! :Very Happy:  βασικα δν εχω ιδιαιτερο προβλημα οσο αφορα στις αριθμενες θεσεις,πολλες φορες ειναι κ καλυτερα, γτ σαν γνησιοι ελληνες νομιζουμε οτι τ καραβι μας ανηκει κ καθοντα 2 ατομα σε θεσεις για 10, μ αποτελεσμα ν μν εχει θεσεισ για τους υπολοιπους! αλλα αν παρω καμπινα μην τ βγαλω 10 ωρες κλεισμενος μεσα!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## t54g05

25/07/09 ξημερώματα ενώ ετοιμάζεται για αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτογραφίες του Ν. Χίος από τον σημερινό κατάπλου στη Χίο.
DSCF1351.jpg

DSCF1361.jpg

----------


## hsw

Αλλάζουν και τα δρομολόγια του Νήσος Χίος από 07/09 και γίνονται περίπου όπως τα προηγούμενα. Αναχώρηση καθημερινά εκτός Κυριακής στις 18:30 από Πειραιά για Σύρο-Μύκονο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και κάθε Σάββατο χωρίς τη Μύκονο. Από Μυτιλήνη, αναχώρηση καθημερινά εκτός Κυριακής και Δευτέρας στις 06:45 για Χίο-Μύκονο-Πειραιά και κάθε Τρίτη, Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή χωρίς τη Μύκονο. Κάθε Κυριακή 13:30 από Μυτιλήνη για Χίο-Μύκονο-Σύρο-Πειραιά. ¶φιξη στον Πειραιά στις 23:40. Δε νομίζω πως είναι και πολύ καλά τα δρομολόγια. Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με τη γραμμή της Χίου-Μυτιλήνης. Ή να μπει άλλο πλοίο και το Χίος να πάει Σύρο-(Μύκονο)-Ικαρία-Σάμο (και το Μύκονος Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη) ή να μπει κατευθείαν Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και κάποιες μέρες Σύρο. Η Μύκονος, ειδικά το χειμώνα, δε χρειάζεται. Καθυστερεί το δρομολόγιο.

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/drom2009/chisep.pdf

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

κατι ειχα ακουσει οτι η hellenic θα αγορασει συμβατικο αλλα δεν ξερω σιγουρα αν ισχυει...μπορει αν γινει κατι τετοιο να βαλει κατευθειαν για χιο...ιδωμεν..

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Ν. Χίος καθώς γυρίζει για να δέσει  και αναχωρώντας από τη Χίο

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Αλλάζουν και τα δρομολόγια του Νήσος Χίος από 07/09 και γίνονται περίπου όπως τα προηγούμενα. Αναχώρηση καθημερινά εκτός Κυριακής στις 18:30 από Πειραιά για Σύρο-Μύκονο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και κάθε Σάββατο χωρίς τη Μύκονο. Από Μυτιλήνη, αναχώρηση καθημερινά εκτός Κυριακής και Δευτέρας στις 06:45 για Χίο-Μύκονο-Πειραιά και κάθε Τρίτη, Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή χωρίς τη Μύκονο. Κάθε Κυριακή 13:30 από Μυτιλήνη για Χίο-Μύκονο-Σύρο-Πειραιά. ¶φιξη στον Πειραιά στις 23:40. Δε νομίζω πως είναι και πολύ καλά τα δρομολόγια. Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με τη γραμμή της Χίου-Μυτιλήνης. Ή να μπει άλλο πλοίο και το Χίος να πάει Σύρο-(Μύκονο)-Ικαρία-Σάμο (και το Μύκονος Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη) ή να μπει κατευθείαν Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και κάποιες μέρες Σύρο. Η Μύκονος, ειδικά το χειμώνα, δε χρειάζεται. Καθυστερεί το δρομολόγιο.


Εμ, είδανε ότι αναχωρώντας στις 20.00 δε βάζουνε κόσμο για Σύρο (αφού ο κόσμος φεύγει στις 19.00 με το Blue Star 2 Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή) και θα το ξανακάνουνε 18.30. 
Αλλά όταν αλλάζεις τα δρομολόγια και πειραματίζεσαι, τον Συριανό επιβάτη τον χάνεις. Γι' αυτό η Blue Star έχει χρόνια τώρα σταθερή πελατεία.

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου καιμια κατάπλωρη φωτο.Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Thanasis89 & Leo και φυσικά σε όλο το φόρουμ.

----------


## diagoras

Αναχωριση για Χανια το 2007.Στον Dimitri T...
Nissos_Chios[2].jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε diagora ,να σαι καλά,πολύ καλή φωτο.

----------


## Leo

Από τον rocinante κι εμένα για όλους μια σημερινή φωτογραφία του Νήσος Χίος από το Δίσβατο. Ευχαρσιτούμε τους sylver23 και polykas για την μέσω ais ενημέρωση... Τα καλύτερα έρχονται μέσω της gallery μετά την επιστροφή μας.

P1200910DIS.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Από τον rocinante κι εμένα για όλους μια σημερινή φωτογραφία του Νήσος Χίος από το Δίσβατο. Ευχαρσιτούμε τους sylver23 και polykas για την μέσω ais ενημέρωση... Τα καλύτερα έρχονται μέσω της gallery μετά την επιστροφή μας.
> 
> P1200910DIS.jpg


Α ρε captain....καλά να περνάς!!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

> Από τον rocinante κι εμένα για όλους μια σημερινή φωτογραφία του Νήσος Χίος από το Δίσβατο. Ευχαρσιτούμε τους sylver23 και polykas για την μέσω ais ενημέρωση... Τα καλύτερα έρχονται μέσω της gallery μετά την επιστροφή μας.
> 
> P1200910DIS.jpg


 Πολυ ωραια φωτο!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ο ροσινάντε διαθέτει και αεροφωτογραφίες καθώς για λίγα λεπτά τον είχε πάρει ο αέρας :Smile:  :Smile: 

Να σαι καλα Λεο και Αντώνη που τρέχεται στους χωματόδρομους για να μας χαρίσεται τετοιες φωτο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο παιδιά ! Και αναρωτιέμαι τώρα εγω : "Μα καλά δεν τον κράτησε η άγκυρα ;"  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

Χαιρομαι που εσεις τα καταφερατε αυτη την φορα...!!

----------


## polykas

> Από τον rocinante κι εμένα για όλους μια σημερινή φωτογραφία του Νήσος Χίος από το Δίσβατο. Ευχαρσιτούμε τους sylver23 και polykas για την μέσω ais ενημέρωση... Τα καλύτερα έρχονται μέσω της gallery μετά την επιστροφή μας.
> 
> P1200910DIS.jpg



_Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την όμορφη φωτό..._

----------


## DimitrisT

Πολύ καλή η φωτο Leo,να σαι καλά,σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## polykas

_Περνώντας από την Τήνο..._


P7280002 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> Από τον rocinante κι εμένα για όλους μια σημερινή φωτογραφία του Νήσος Χίος από το Δίσβατο. Ευχαρσιτούμε τους sylver23 και polykas για την μέσω ais ενημέρωση... Τα καλύτερα έρχονται μέσω της gallery μετά την επιστροφή μας.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51178


Κατεβηκατε εκει κατω θηρια? Θελουμε φωτο και απο το φαρο κτλ τκλ

----------


## captain

Νήσος Χίος, *αφ' υψηλού* , μεταξύ Μυκόνου & Τήνου

DSCN1016.jpg

----------


## captain

Ναι. Και το κακό ήταν ότι τράβηξα και άλλες αλλά αρκετα κουνημένες :Sad: . Σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα άντε να στήσεις μηχανή. Το βλέπεις και σε δευτερόλεπτα το χάνεις το άτιμο :Mad: .. :Very Happy: 

- *Laz thakns* για το σχόλιο :-D!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Εδώ το πλοίο στον Πειραιά.Οταν έκανε Πειραιά -Χανια


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51756

----------


## dokimakos21

Συντομα φωτογραφιες του πλοιου απο το χθεσινο περασμα απο το στενο Ανδρου-Τηνου...!!!Τα καταφερα..... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

Για τους Polykas και Dokimakos21.
Να ευχαριστησω τον Leo που με πηγε ως εκει γιατι ο Rocinante θα εμενε στα πρωτα 100 μετρα. Να σε καλα Captain.
Ο φιλος Leo ξεχασε ομως να αναφερθει και στην βοηθεια της φιλης Αφροδιτης που μας βοηθησε να φτασουμε στο σωστο σημειο. Την ευχαριστουμε πολυ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


P7311008.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

H xθεσινη αφιξη του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ
DSC00029.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Μετά τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Μπάμπη απ'τα 2 αδερφά, η σημερινή αναχώρηση πρίν λίγο απ'το λιμάνι

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51953

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51954

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51955

----------


## nikosnasia

> Μετά τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Μπάμπη απ'τα 2 αδερφά, η σημερινή αναχώρηση πρίν λίγο απ'το λιμάνι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51953
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51954
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51955


ΒΟΥΤΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΠΛΟΚΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ;

----------


## opelmanos

> ΒΟΥΤΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΠΛΟΚΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ;


Oxi ακριβώς γιατί δεν είχα το μαγιό μαζι

----------


## cpt babis

Και αλλη μια
DSC00032.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Συντομα φωτογραφιες του πλοιου απο το χθεσινο περασμα απο το στενο Ανδρου-Τηνου...!!!Τα καταφερα.....


 Πατριδα πατριδα
Που εισαι πατριδα?
Τις Φωτο Φωτηηηηη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Επειδή αρκετοί περιμένουν το πλοίο στο Δίσβατο συνεχίζω με αυτήν

----------


## nickosps

Ωραία φωτογραφία αρχηγέ!

----------


## Rocinante

Και εδω καθως μας αφηνει πισω του.

P7310989.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και εσεις φιλοι Leo και rocinante με τα καλουδια που ανεβαζετε μας αφηνετε αφωνους!

----------


## dokimakos21

Καλησπερα σε ολους...!!Θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη απο ολους σε αυτο εδω το θεμα κ ιδιαιτερα στους leo,roci που περιμεναν τισ φωτογραφιες μου...!!Δυστυχως το προγραμμα στον υ/π χαλασε:twisted::twisted: κ δεν μπορω να αλλαξω αναλυση...!!Κ παλι συγνωμη...!!Οποτε τα καταφερω 8α τισ μοιραστω μαζι σας...!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Καλησπερα σε ολους...!!Θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη απο ολους σε αυτο εδω το θεμα κ ιδιαιτερα στους leo,roci που περιμεναν τισ φωτογραφιες μου...!!Δυστυχως το προγραμμα στον υ/π χαλασε:twisted::twisted: κ δεν μπορω να αλλαξω αναλυση...!!Κ παλι συγνωμη...!!Οποτε τα καταφερω 8α τισ μοιραστω μαζι σας...!!


Δεν πειραζει Φωτη μου.
Θανατος στο σατανικο προγραμμα :Very Happy: 
Εδω ειμαστε εμεις και οταν αποκατασταθει το προβλημα θα μας τις δειξεις. Αλλοστε φωτογραφιες απο το στενο ειναι σπανιες και θα εχουν παντα μια αλλη σημασια.
Αλλα δεν μου λες ρε Φωτη? Στο στενο με το αμαξι σου πηγες, γιατι απ οτι ξερω δεν ειναι ειδικων δυνατοτητων. Εδω του Leo που ψιλοειναι και με ειχε βαλει μπροστα να του βγαζω τις μεγαλες κοτρωνες (βρηκε τον Κακιασβιλι....) και κορναριζε κιολας για να κανω πιο γρηγορα :twisted:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Δεν πειραζει Φωτη μου.
> Θανατος στο σατανικο προγραμμα
> Εδω ειμαστε εμεις και οταν αποκατασταθει το προβλημα θα μας τις δειξεις. Αλλοστε φωτογραφιες απο το στενο ειναι σπανιες και θα εχουν παντα μια αλλη σημασια.
> Αλλα δεν μου λες ρε Φωτη? Στο στενο με το αμαξι σου πηγες, γιατι απ οτι ξερω δεν ειναι ειδικων δυνατοτητων. Εδω του Leo που ψιλοειναι και με ειχε βαλει μπροστα να του βγαζω τις μεγαλες κοτρωνες (βρηκε τον Κακιασβιλι....) και κορναριζε κιολας για να κανω πιο γρηγορα :twisted:


 
χαχαχαχα...Φιλε roci μεχρι ενα σημειο με το αυτοκινητο γιατι μετα θα το επερνα στα χερια μου:-D...!!Μετα απιστρατευσα τα ποδαρακια μου κ περπατησα μεχρι ενα σημειο...!!

----------


## Rocinante

> χαχαχαχα...Φιλε roci μεχρι ενα σημειο με το αυτοκινητο γιατι μετα θα το επερνα στα χερια μου:-D...!!Μετα απιστρατευσα τα ποδαρακια μου κ περπατησα μεχρι ενα σημειο...!!


Καταλαβα. Λογικα θα πρεπει να σταματησες σε μια διασταυρωση που επρεπε να διαλεξεις η το δρομο με την τεραστια ανηφορα η τον αλλο με την τεραστια κατηφορα  :Confused:  :Confused: .
Τα βλεπεις Leo ο ανθρωπος περπατησε οχι σαν εσενα που φωτογραφησες το Νησος Χιος ακουμποντας στην αριστερη πλευρα του αμαξιου για να μην σε ενοχλει και ο αερας.
Και μην το διαψευσεις υπαρχουν ντοκουμεντα... :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

Ετσι ακριβως..!!Διαλεξα την ανηφορα μετα απο εκει ειχε μια τεραστια κατηφορα με περιπου ενα μετρο χαντακι...:twisted:Οσο για τον αερα αλλο τπτ...!!Τελικα αναγκαστηκα να κατσω στον δρομο :Surprised:  για να μην βγουν κουνημενες...!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη στη Χίο,αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Leo & rocinante και φυσικά σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.
DSCF1855.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Νήσος Χίος - Περνοντας απο το Δισβατο 07/08/2009...!!*
*Αφιερωμενη στους LEO,ROCINANTE,POLYKA,TSS APOLLON...!!*

*Ν.Χίος--Δύσβατο..jpg*

*Ευχαριστω πολυ τον φιλο polyka που μου εφτιαξε την φωτογραφια..!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια! Eυχαριστω τον  φιλο dokimako 21 για την αφιερωση.

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ έχω σχόλιο καλέ μου φίλε dokimakos21. Πρώτα ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και μετά σχολιάζω ότι ο roci κι εγώ ταξιδέψαμε μέχρι κάτω στον υποσταθμό της ΔΕΗ. Δύσκολος δρόμος αλλά η τρέλα στο αποκορύφωμα της  :Very Happy: .

----------


## opelmanos

> *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Νήσος Χίος - Περνοντας απο το Δισβατο 07/08/2009...!!*
> *Αφιερωμενη στους LEO,ROCINANTE,POLYKA,TSS APOLLON...!!*
> 
> *Ν.Χίος--Δύσβατο..jpg*
> 
> *Ευχαριστω πολυ τον φιλο polyka που μου εφτιαξε την φωτογραφια..!!*


Πανέμορφη φωτό ευχαριστούμε.Να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι?Δεν πέρασε από Σύρο-Μύκονο εκείνη την ημέρα και πήγε α'το ΄Δίσβατο?

----------


## Leo

Τις Παρασκευές δεν περνάει από Μύκονο και Σύρο. Απο την Χίο πάει κατευθείαν στον Πειραιά μέσω του Δίσβατου (στενό Τήνου - ¶νδρου).

----------


## Rocinante

Dimitris T. πραγματικα υπεροχη η φωτογραφια σου σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
Φωτη ειδες που μολις ειχες προβλημα σου στειλαμε ανθρωπο για βοηθεια.
Ελπιζω να μην σε ξεποδαριασε σημερα  :Wink:

----------


## Notis

Κάποιες εσωτερικές φωτογραφίες, απο το πρόσφατο ταξιδάκι μου...
S5001216X.jpg

S5001214X.jpg

S5001219X.jpg

αλλά και εξωτερικές...

S5001124X.jpg

S5001071X.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλoι Leo,rocinante & dokimakos21 καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες από το Δύσβατο,σας ευχαριστούμε,να είστε καλά.

13/8 Το Νήσος Χίος μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## DimitrisT

11.10 το Νήσος Χίος αναχωρεί από τη Χίο .
DSCF1897.jpg

DSCF1903.jpg

----------


## notias

*ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΝΟ ΤΗΝΟΥ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ* :Wink: 

100_4177.JPG

Αφιερωμενη στον Cpt Βαγγέλη Αράθυμο

----------


## dokimakos21

> *ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΝΟ ΤΗΝΟΥ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ*
> 
> 100_4177.JPG
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στον Cpt Βαγγέλη Αράθυμο


 
Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια φιλε Νοτιας...!!Το νησι μας δινει ρεσιταλ..!! :Razz:

----------


## notias

*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ* 
*(ΔΕΝ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ* ) :Razz: 
100_4179.JPG

100_4188.JPG

100_4189.JPG
_LEO ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΟΥΤΡΑ_  :Wink: 
ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ .... Ο ΤΖΙΤΖΙΚΑΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε notias  καταπληκτικες φωτο!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> *ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ* 
> *(ΔΕΝ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ* )


ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ, ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ, ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΕΣ !!!!!
Αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να ειναι απο Πορτο ψηλα ? Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ



> _LEO ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΟΥΤΡΑ_ 
> ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ .... Ο ΤΖΙΤΖΙΚΑΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ???


 Ασε με ρε Notias δεν ξερεις τι τραβηξα. Μου τον εστειλε με κουριερ στον Τριανταρο μαζι με 10 ευρω για να τον ταιζω λεει....
(Καλα εντελως εκτος θεματος........)

----------


## vinman

> *ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ* 
> *(ΔΕΝ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ* )
> 100_4179.JPG
> 
> 100_4188.JPG
> 
> 100_4189.JPG


 
Εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε notias!!

----------


## Leo

Νοτιά, εγώ σας ευχαριστώ που ήρθατε, επίσης για τις φωτογραφίες σου, που έχεις μπερδέψει τον ρόσι. Ο τζίτζικας εεε...  :Very Happy:  (αυτοί δεν ζούν πολύ μόλις δύο 24ωρα ή κάπως έτσι, τώρα είναι χειμώνας στα Λουτρά :mrgreen:.

----------


## gtogias

> *ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΝΟ ΤΗΝΟΥ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ*
> 
> 100_4177.JPG
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στον Cpt Βαγγέλη Αράθυμο


Καλημέρα

Ήμουν μέσα στο πλοίο στο πέρασμα αυτό. Παρόλο τον καιρό τα πήγε μια χαρά, σχεδόν κανείς δε ζορίστηκε. Βέβαια η διάθεση κακή μιας και επιστρέφαμε από διακοπές.

----------


## Leo

Διακαιούσαι το κανονικό μέγθος των φωτογρφιών, μιας και είσαι καραβολάτρης με την όλη σημασία της λέξης, για λόγους συναισθηματικούς και κυρίως της νέας γεννιάς που σε ακολουθεί κατά πόδας. Νοτιά ακούς? κάνε το πρέπον  :Very Happy: .

----------


## gtogias

Μέσα στην ασημένια θάλασσα το Νήσος Χίος έχει βάλει ρότα για τη Χίο, έξω από τον Βροντάδο:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53276

----------


## dokimakos21

*Νησος Χιος -Αναχωριση απο Τηνο*
*Copyright:G.Patzopoylos*

*FOTO 1 077.jpg*

----------


## laz94

> *Νησος Χιος -Αναχωριση απο Τηνο*
> *Copyright:G.Patzopoylos*
> 
> *FOTO 1 077.jpg*


Απίστευτη φωτογραφία!!

Οι επόμενες για τους Dimitris T και dokimakos21...
Αναχώριση από Πειραια για το δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευης 31-7-09...
100_1466.JPG
100_1467.JPG
100_1468.JPG
100_1469.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

> Απίστευτη φωτογραφία!!
> 
> Οι επόμενες για τους Dimitris T και dokimakos21...
> Αναχώριση από Πειραια για το δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευης 31-7-09...
> 100_1466.JPG
> 100_1467.JPG
> 100_1468.JPG
> 100_1469.JPG


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ κ ανταποδιδω...!!
*Νήσος Χίος Αναχωριση απο Τηνο*
*Copyright:G.Patzopoulos*

*FOTO 1 078.jpg*

----------


## laz94

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ κ ανταποδιδω...!!
> *Νήσος Χίος Αναχωριση απο Τηνο*
> *Copyright:G.Patzopoulos*
> 
> *FOTO 1 078.jpg*


Θαυμάσια! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Να 'σαι καλά!! :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Λάζαρε,να σαι καλά.
Αναχώρηση από τη Χίο.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους  Laz94 & gtogias.
DSCF1900.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Λάζαρε,να σαι καλά.
> Αναχώρηση από τη Χίο.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Laz94 & gtogias.
> DSCF1900.jpg


Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Μια πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία από την πανέμορφη Χίο :Wink:

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ



----------


## dokimakos21

*Αλλη μια φωτογραφια του* *Νησος Χιος* *απο την Τηνο..!!*
*Χαρισμενη στους laz94,dimitris t.,skorpios,polyka,rocinante*

----------


## gtogias

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Λάζαρε,να σαι καλά.
> Αναχώρηση από τη Χίο.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Laz94 & gtogias.
> DSCF1900.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε DimitrisT.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Νήσος Χίος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 24/7/2009.Φωτογραφία πάνω από το Λατώ!
*P7240330.jpg
*Αφιερωμένη στους laz94,dokimakos21,polykas,rocinante και ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ.*

----------


## dokimakos21

> *Το Νήσος Χίος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 24/7/2009.Φωτογραφία πάνω από το Λατώ!*
> P7240330.jpg
> *Αφιερωμένη στους laz94,dokimakos21,polykas,rocinante και ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ.*


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Γιαννη...!! :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

> *Αλλη μια φωτογραφια του* *Νησος Χιος* *απο την Τηνο..!!*
> *Χαρισμενη στους laz94,dimitris t.,skorpios,polyka,rocinante*


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε dokimakos21,να σαι καλά.Πολύ καλή η φωτο συ.

----------


## laz94

Φίλοι μου dokimakos21 και nissos mykonοs σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις σας! Να 'στε καλά! Οι φωτογραφίες ειναι υπέροχες με ωραία έντονα χρώματα!! :Razz:

----------


## douzoune

Μια αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος από Μυτιλήνη-φωτό τραβηγμένη από το Λισσός-για τον Dimitri T. 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53871

----------


## DimitrisT

καταπληκτική φωτο φίλε douzoune σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση ,να σαι καλά.

----------


## douzoune

> καταπληκτική φωτο φίλε douzoune σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση ,να σαι καλά.


Αφού σου άρεσε, σου αφιερώνω και την προχθεσινή αναχώρηση αλλά από άλλη οπτική γωνία....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53968

----------


## DimitrisT

Πάρα πολύ καλή και αυτή ,να σαι καλά για την αφιέρωση φίλε douzoune.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κι ανταποδίδω και γω με μια είσοδο του πλοίυ στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF1858.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ *Νήσος Χίος*
*Στο στενο ¶νδρου-Τήνου 07.08.09*

*P8070495.JPG*

*Χαπισμένη στους Leo,rocinante,tss apollon,polykas,nissos myconos.!*

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Το ομορφότερο φέρρυ της ακτοπλοίας μας μακράν! ! ούτε τα υπό κατασκευή μπλου σταρ δεν είναι τόσο όμορφα.......Ελπίζω να μπορέσει ως τότε νατα ανταγωνιστεί!.Η να ακολουθήσουν κι άλλα νήσος.......Ευχή! !

----------


## opelmanos

Είχαμε και ανχώρηση του Ν.ΧΙΟΣ το πρωί.Αξιζε η βόλτα στο λιμάνι.Αφιερώνεται στους DimitrisT,Nissos Chios ,douzoune και στον Κάπταιν-Leo.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55059

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55060

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55061

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55062

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55063

----------


## laz94

> Είχαμε και ανχώρηση του Ν.ΧΙΟΣ το πρωί.Αξιζε η βόλτα στο λιμάνι.Αφιερώνεται στους DimitrisT,Nissos Chios ,douzoune και στον Κάπταιν-Leo.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55059
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55060
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55061
> 
> ...


Μάνο οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι φαντασικές! Μπράβο!!

----------


## gtogias

> Είχαμε και ανχώρηση του Ν.ΧΙΟΣ το πρωί.Αξιζε η βόλτα στο λιμάνι.Αφιερώνεται στους DimitrisT,Nissos Chios ,douzoune και στον Κάπταιν-Leo.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55059
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55060
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55061
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε για τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες. Είναι όμως και εργαλείο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχες φωτο απο τον φιλο opelmanos ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## douzoune

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Opelmanos!!! Ανταποδίδω με αυτή την φωτό...αφιερωμένη επίσης στον DimitrisT.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55087

----------


## DimitrisT

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες,σας ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλοι μου opelmanos & douzoune,να στε καλά.Σας ανταποδίδω την αφιέρωση .
DSCF2109.jpg

----------


## nkr

Το NISSOS CHIOS μπανει στο μεγαλο λιμανι.Αφιερωμενη στους Dimitris T,Opelmanos,Leo,Douzoune.

----------


## KABODETHS

ΧΙΟΣ BAR ΜΠΟΥΡΤΖΙ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 2009
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgAtxS8Jd4E

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε nkr για την αφιέρωση ,να σαι καλά.Να σαι καλά φίλε  kabodeths για το ωραίο βιντεο,σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## polykas

_Στις 19/9 και στις 26/9 το πλοίο θα προσεγγίσει εκτάκτως το νησί της Τήνου._

----------


## ndimitr93

> _Στις 19/9 και στις 26/9 το πλοίο θα προσεγγίσει εκτάκτως το νησί της Τήνου._


Να θυμάσαι τις ημερομηνίες Γιώργο!!!! κανόνισε να ξεχαστείς!!!!! :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Nissos Chios

:Smile:  Όντως άξιζε! Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ "opelmanos" πολύ ζωντανές οι photo, άψογος!

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε Nissos Chios στην παρέα του Ναυτιλία.



> _Στις 19/9 και στις 26/9 το πλοίο θα προσεγγίσει εκτάκτως το νησί της Τήνου._


Στην Τήνο προσκυνητές θα πάει ή για κάποιο άλλο λόγο ?Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Από 6 οκτωβρίου παροναξία-ικαρία σάμο! ! Σε αντικατάσταση του νήσσος μύκονος.Για ένα μήνα περίπου.....

----------


## Speedkiller

> Από 6 οκτωβρίου παροναξία-ικαρία σάμο! ! Σε αντικατάσταση του νήσσος μύκονος.Για ένα μήνα περίπου.....



K στο πειραιάς χιος Μυτιλήνη???Μονο Μυτιλήνη και Λισσός?

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

P9190291.JPG

P9190293.JPG

P9190294.JPG

----------


## aris A

Το Ν ΧΙΟΣ στον πειραια 5/8/09

----------


## aris A

Το Ν Χιος στη Χιο 6/8/09

----------


## aris A

Το Ν Χιος στη Μυτιληνη 6/8/09

----------


## vinman

Τήνος 19 Σεπτεμβρίου!
Για την ''Τηνιακή παρέα''....!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57504

----------


## vinman

Έξω απο την Tήνο, μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι το Σάββατο 19-09!

----------


## vinman

Eν πλώ για Σύρο βράδυ Παρασκευής 18-09!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57680



Μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Τήνου,Σάββατο 19-09!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57681

----------


## leonidas

NISSOS CHIOS 

SYROS PORT  8/8/09  :Very Happy: 

DSCN1135.jpg

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Και μόνο για τα καταστρώματά του και την ωραία "περατζάδα" του, το έχω μέσα στην καρδιά μου το Νήσος Χίος. 
Πολύ καλό πλοίο και εξαιρετικά συνεπές στα δρομολόγιά του, παρά το μεγάλο δρομολόγιό του. Και όταν λέμε μεγάλο εννοούμε ότι το πλοίο δουλεύει σχεδόν 18 ώρες το 24ωρα (τις περισσότερες μέρες της εβδομάδας).

----------


## DimitrisT

Τη βροχερή Παρασκευή 11/9 μισή ώρα μετά τον απόπλου από τον Πειραιά. Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους  αιγαιοπλόος & vinman.
DSCF2435.jpg

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους Αιγαιοπλόος και Dimitris T....
Eίσοδος στο λιμάνι της Τήνου,Σάββατο 19 Σεπτέμβρη!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57848

----------


## polykas

_Μανώλη εσύ στο πέρασμα σου τα σάρωσες ΟΛΑ.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ..._

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε vinman για την αφιέρωση και την υπέροχη κατάπλωρη φωτογραφία,να σαι καλά.

----------


## vinman

Για τον φίλο Nissos Mykonos....μία φωτογραφία με το αδερφάκι του αγαπημένου του πλοίου στην Τήνο...!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57890

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Για τους φίλους Αιγαιοπλόος και Dimitris T....
> Eίσοδος στο λιμάνι της Τήνου,Σάββατο 19 Σεπτέμβρη!


Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση, φίλε Vinman. 
Μακάρι στο μέλλον να φτιαχτούν κι άλλα τέτοια βαπόρια από ελληνικά χέρια.

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα.Σύμφωνα με το κεντρικό πακτορείο της HSW στη Χίο από 7/10 το Ν. Χίος πάει για την ετήσια του για περίπου 3 βδομάδες και δεν θα υπάρξει αντικατάσταση από κάποιο άλλο πλοίο :sad:

----------


## KABODETHS

Λόγω δεξαμενισμού άλλου πλοίου (Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ) βγαίνει
Το ίδιο θα κάνει τον δεξαμενισμό του αργότερα

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τη Χίο.

----------


## polykas

_Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη με τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες σου από την Χίο.Νομίζω ότι πιάνει εκτάκτως και την Τήνο σήμερα..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νησος Χιος*..._στην Μυκονο._
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan018.jpg

----------


## vinman

Έξω απο τον Πειραιά,μεσημέρι Παρασκευής 25-09!
Για τους φίλους Laz94,ndimitr93,diagoras,Dimitris T και dokimakos21!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58434

----------


## laz94

> Έξω απο τον Πειραιά,μεσημέρι Παρασκευής 25-09!
> Για τους φίλους Laz94,ndimitr93,diagoras,Dimitris T και dokimakos21!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58434


Φανταστική! Μπράβο Μάνο! Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση! :Wink: 
Και το πλοίο όμορφο όπως πάντα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Φοβερή πόζα του πλοίου!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μανώλη!!!!! :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φιλε vinman για την αφιέρωση,να σαι καλά.Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία,μπράβο!!

----------


## opelmanos

Tο πλοίο χτες το βράδυ στην Τήνο.Καθώς το περίμενα να το πάρω για επιστροφή:Για τους φαν του πλοίου:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58459

----------


## Rocinante

> Tο πλοίο χτες το βράδυ στην Τήνο.Καθώς το περίμενα να το πάρω για επιστροφή:Για τους φαν του πλοίου:


 Μωρε εγω φαν του πλοιου δεν ειμαι αλλα η φωτογραφια ειναι αψογη!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Μωρε εγω φαν του πλοιου δεν ειμαι αλλα η φωτογραφια ειναι αψογη!!


Μην νομίσεις ούτε εγώ είμαι αλλά άξιζε χτές η μέρα στο όμορφό νησί.Πέρασα υπέροχα.Οσο για την φωτό η καινούργια μου ψηφιακή με έχει απογοητεύσει στις νυχτερινές λήψεις Αντώνη :Sad:

----------


## diagoras

> Έξω απο τον Πειραιά,μεσημέρι Παρασκευής 25-09!
> Για τους φίλους Laz94,ndimitr93,diagoras,Dimitris T και dokimakos21!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58434


 Υπεροχη φιλε Μανωλη.Ευχαριστω πολυ και για την αφιερωση

----------


## vinman

Στην Τήνο,Σάββατο 19 Σεπτεμβρίου!
Για τον φίλο Opelmanos!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58544

----------


## leonidas

NISSOS CHIOS 

SYROS PORT 8/8/09   :Very Happy: 


φευγοντας μαζι με ενα αγαπημενο προσωπο... :Cool: 



DSCN1161.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Στην Τήνο,Σάββατο 19 Σεπτεμβρίου!
> Για τον φίλο Opelmanos!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58544


Είσαι πρώτος συνονόματε.Αν το έχεις και προχτές που ήμουν μέσα θα σε κάνω χρυσό :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> Είσαι πρώτος συνονόματε.Αν το έχεις και προχτές που ήμουν μέσα θα σε κάνω χρυσό


 Ο Μανωλης προχτες ηταν σε κρουαζιερα με το Ιεραπετρα  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

7 του μηνου το νησος χιος αλλαζει λημερια...9 πιθανον να ταξιδεψω μαζι του:grin::grin::grin::grin:...για να δουμε.....

----------


## Speedkiller

Nήσος Χίος στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...

(φαίνεται κ ο βοηθός μου στη φωτο.... :Wink:  :Smile: )


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59428

----------


## konigi

> 7 του μηνου το νησος χιος αλλαζει λημερια...9 πιθανον να ταξιδεψω μαζι του:grin::grin::grin::grin:...για να δουμε.....


Τι εννοέις αλλάζει λημέρια?

----------


## cpt babis

> Τι εννοέις αλλάζει λημέρια?


θα αντικαταστησει το Μυκονος για την ετησια του :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> θα αντικαταστησει το Μυκονος για την ετησια του


Εγώ προσωπικά θα ήθελα να έρθει και λίγο το Ν.Μύκονος στο νησί μου να το φωτογραφίσω  το πεθύμησα πάρα πολύ

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο την Τήνο...!*
*Για τον Polykas!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59483

----------


## Speedkiller

Tα καζάνια της κολάσεως είναι αυτα??
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59623

----------


## opelmanos

> Tα καζάνια της κολάσεως είναι αυτα??
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59623


Τί είναι αυτό Κώστα?

----------


## Speedkiller

Στοιχείο της διακόσμησης του Νήσος Χίος... :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

> Στοιχείο της διακόσμησης του Νήσος Χίος...


Μου αρέσει το 666 που γράψαν :Cool:

----------


## vinman

*Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Τήνου!!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλη την ''Τηνιακή'' παρέα!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59760

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Απο σήμερα το nissos_chios μπαίνει στην θέση του nissos_mykonos........... ξέρει κανείς το λογο? τι θα γινει με χιο-μυτιληνη?

----------


## Ergis

> Απο σήμερα το nissos_chios μπαίνει στην θέση του nissos_mykonos........... ξέρει κανείς το λογο? τι θα γινει με χιο-μυτιληνη?


προς αντικατασταση του μυκονος για την ετησια του υποθετω.το βραδυ θα παω να στηθω στο λιμανι.απορω αν κανει τοσο θορυβο οσο το μυκονος......

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ειναι καπως πιο αθορυβο

----------


## DimitrisT

> τι θα γινει με χιο-μυτιληνη?


Φίλε Nissos Mykonos θα περιμένουμε να επιστρέψει το Νήσος Χίος  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  γιατί δεν θα αντικατασταθεί από κάποιο άλλο :sad:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> προς αντικατασταση του μυκονος για την ετησια του υποθετω.το βραδυ θα παω να στηθω στο λιμανι.απορω αν κανει τοσο θορυβο οσο το μυκονος......


για δες........πάντος απαράδεκτο να βγει τωρα... τον δεκεμβριο ειναι η εποχη,, ακομα ο κοσμος ταξιδευει........απ οτι βλεπω η χιος-μυτιληνη μενουν με παλια πλοια αλλα και η μυκονος δεν εχει απογευματινο δρομολογιο,,,

To nissos_chios ηταν καλο γιατι ειχε συνδεση με την χιο και μυτιλήνη αλλα και με την μυκονο που τωρα που δεν εχει highspeed(παρα μονο τα σαββατοκυριακα) θα υπαρξει προβλημα..και περσυ ειχε βγει ναι αλλα οχι και οκτωβριο.... ακομα εχει κοσμο............

----------


## nikosnasia

Χίλια "ΜΠΡΑΒΟ" στην HSW γιά την σοβαρή αντιμετώπιση του επιβατικού κοινού της Χίου και της Λέσβου. Στο τέλος αυτοί οι εφοπλιστάδες θα μας επιβάλλουν να πηγαίνουμε στον Πειραιά κολυμπώντας. Ξέρετε τι ώρα μπήκε στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης σήμερα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ; 08:40. Ξέρετε τι ώρα είχε φύγει από Πειραιά;
19:00. Πιό γρήγορα θα φθάναμε κολυμπώντας.

----------


## tolis milos

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα παει το Σαντορινι στη θεση του Χιος... με καθα επιφιλαξη...

----------


## DimitrisT

> Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα παει το Σαντορινι στη θεση του Χιος... με καθα επιφιλαξη...


Στο σύστημα κρατήσεων δεν εμφανίζεται κανένα δροολόγιο και στο κεντρικό πρακτορείο της Χίου μου είπαν πως δεν θα αντικατασταθεί .

----------


## Speedkiller

> Χίλια "ΜΠΡΑΒΟ" στην HSW γιά την σοβαρή αντιμετώπιση του επιβατικού κοινού της Χίου και της Λέσβου. Στο τέλος αυτοί οι εφοπλιστάδες θα μας επιβάλλουν να πηγαίνουμε στον Πειραιά κολυμπώντας. Ξέρετε τι ώρα μπήκε στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης σήμερα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ; 08:40. Ξέρετε τι ώρα είχε φύγει από Πειραιά;
> 19:00. Πιό γρήγορα θα φθάναμε κολυμπώντας.



Eίναι προφανές πως μας έχουν γράψει στα @....@ τους...δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση βεβαια....Πήραμε μια γεύση από Σύρο-Μύκονο ήδη....Αν δεν μπει ανταγωνισμός θα κολυμπάμε σε λίγο όντως... :Mad: :evil:
Και κάτι ακόμα...Το πλοίο τρίζει ελεινά όταν κόβει ταχύτητα κοντά στα λιμάνια...Ούτε ανάποδα να έκανε...

----------


## Νaval22

παίδες μη τρελένεστε πάρτε αεροπλανάκι να τελιώνει όπως κάνουν όλοι οι μυτιληνιοί πλέον :Wink:  εξάλλου το ίδιο με το χίος σου έρχεται πάνω κάτω..

----------


## nissos_mykonos

pantos kati prepei na kanoun............ eeee den ginetai olo ton oktobrio na min exei i mykonos apogeymatino dromologio apo peiraia......... alla kai gia xio-mytilini na exoume to lissos kai to mytilene.........?????? as baloun ena highspeed na pigainei (pou ko8ontai sto peiraia) gia na e3ipireti8ei o kosmos.......as min skeftontai mono tin tsepi tous...

----------


## gtogias

Ο σύντεκνος έδειξε από πέρσυ πόσο υπολογίζει/σέβεται/εκτιμά την πελατεία του στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο. 
Γύρισε τα δρομολόγια στα sixties (αν είχε βάλει και τα παράλια της Μικράς Ασίας θα είμασταν στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα), άλλαξε τις ώρες ώστε να ταιριάζουν στις ανάγκες/ανταγωνισμό των Κυκλαδων, μας έφερε ένα πλοίο που πήγαινε για πέταμα μιας και οι Χανιώτες δεν ήθελαν ούτε να το βλέπουν κλπ.
Τώρα τι περιμένετε. Χωρίς ανταγωνισμό στη γραμμή δεν έχει λόγο να προσφέρει κάτι καλύτερο. Δεν είναι Ηράκλειο το Βόρειο Αιγαίο.

Παρεπιπτόντως το αεροπλάνο δεν είναι πάντα λύση. Δε μένουνε όλοι κοντά στο λιμάνι, χρειάζονται κάποιοι το αμάξι τους κ.ά.

----------


## sylver23

Εγώ πιστεύω οτι τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν σε 1 με 2 χρόνια ,οταν έρθουν τα καινούργια bs.
Το πάω και στοίχημα οτι θα επεκταθεί η bs σε νέες γραμμές με πρώτη την Χιο-Λεσβο..
Τότε θα πέσει το γέλιο...

----------


## opelmanos

> Εγώ πιστεύω οτι τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν σε 1 με 2 χρόνια ,οταν έρθουν τα καινούργια bs.
> Το πάω και στοίχημα οτι θα επεκταθεί η bs σε νέες γραμμές με πρώτη την Χιο-Λεσβο..
> Τότε θα πέσει το γέλιο...


Μακάρι φίλε μου να είναι έτσι όπως τα λές να δούμε και λίγο Μπλού Στάρ στη γραμμή μας

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Σιγουρα θα υπαρξει ανταγωνισμος αλλα μεχρι το 2011 τουλαχιστον η hsw θα εχει το μονοπολιο...........οποτε μεχρι τοτες υπομονη....

----------


## hsw

Επαναφορά του Νήσος Χίος στη γραμμή του στις 06/11/2009 μέχρι 25/03/2010 σίγουρα, με αυτά τα δρομολόγια

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Το nissos_chios ποτε θα βγει για την ετησια του?????

----------


## DimitrisT

> Επαναφορά του Νήσος Χίος στη γραμμή του στις 06/11/2009 μέχρι 25/03/2010 σίγουρα, με αυτά τα δρομολόγια


 Καλησπέρα. Του Αγ.Βαλεντίνου γιατί δεν εκτελείται το δρομολόγιο  :Confused:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καλησπέρα. Του Αγ.Βαλεντίνου γιατί δεν εκτελείται το δρομολόγιο


Έχει ραντεβού με το αμόρε!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## NAXOS

AΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΗ ΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΗΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ 
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΡΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ

IMG_2681-1.JPG

IMG_2683-1.JPG

IMG_2684-1.JPG

IMG_2690-1.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Naxos για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες,να σαι καλά.

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Καλημέρα παιδιά ωραίες οι φωτό της αναχώρησης! ! Αν κ υποψιάζομαι από ποιον......Ωραίο βαπόρι το χιος! μετά ολα του σπάνια νατο δεις να ταξιδεύει κάτω απο 26 κόμβους.Το καλυτερότερο!Δεν παίζεται.ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα απο την ετήσια του κ είναι ταχύτατο!Η μπλου σταρ δεν είναι πανάκεια παιδιά! Έχει κάνει ρεύμα τώρα εννιά χρόνια στις κυκλάδες δεν είναι κ τόσο εύκολο να διασπαστεί!.......με λίγη προσοχή στο ξενοδοχειακό της η χελλένικ θα τα καταφέρει κ με συνέπεια στα δρομολόγια της.έπρεπε να αντικατασταθεί το ν.μύκονος για να υπάρξει αυτή η συνέπεια.(Το ν μύκονος θα αλλάξει στα πίσω ντεκ τον εξοπλισμό του όπως και διαφορετικούς προσκρουστήρες στο φλαπ).¶λλοστε το έχει περισσότερο ανάγκη η σαμοικαρία παρά η χίο μυτιληνη.τώρα πια ίδια εταιρία ειναι μετην ανέκ οπότε έχουν κ πιθανοτητες για αριάδνη εκεί πάνω! ! Το οποίο αριάδνη τα επισκιάζει όλα! !οπότε δεν θα είναι κ τόσο εύκολα για την μπλου σταρ.......αν πάει εκεί πάνω...από το φιάσκο του ηρακλείου έχει μαζέψει τα φτερά της.....

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Καλημέρα παιδιά ωραίες οι φωτό της αναχώρησης! ! Αν κ υποψιάζομαι από ποιον......Ωραίο βαπόρι το χιος! μετά ολα του σπάνια νατο δεις να ταξιδεύει κάτω απο 26 κόμβους.Το καλυτερότερο!Δεν παίζεται.ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα απο την ετήσια του κ είναι ταχύτατο!Η μπλου σταρ δεν είναι πανάκεια παιδιά! Έχει κάνει ρεύμα τώρα εννιά χρόνια στις κυκλάδες δεν είναι κ τόσο εύκολο να διασπαστεί!.......με λίγη προσοχή στο ξενοδοχειακό της η χελλένικ θα τα καταφέρει κ με συνέπεια στα δρομολόγια της.έπρεπε να αντικατασταθεί το ν.μύκονος για να υπάρξει αυτή η συνέπεια.αλλοστε το έχει περισσότερο ανάγκη η σαμοικαρία παρά η χίο μυτιληνη.τώρα πια ίδια εταιρία ειναι μετην ανέκ οπότε έχουν κ πιθανοτητες για αριάδνη εκεί πάνω! ! Το οποίο αριάδνη τα επισκιάζει όλα! !οπότε δεν θα είναι κ τόσο εύκολα για την μπλου σταρ.......αν πάει εκεί πάνω...από το φιάσκο του ηρακλείου έχει μαζέψει τα φτερά της.....


Μα το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ αντικαταστάθηκε απο το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ .Δέν σταματουν τα δρομολόγια στην ικαροσαμια ..

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Ξερει κανεις ποτε θα βγει για την ετήσια του το νησος χιος????????????????

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Μετά το ν μύκονος θα μπει μέσα.όχι ένα μήνα όμως,λιγότερο.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Μετά το ν μύκονος θα μπει μέσα.όχι ένα μήνα όμως,λιγότερο.


NAI AΛΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ 6/11/2009-25/03/2009........???? ΤΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙ ΕΞΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΗ....

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΟΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ " ΞΕΚΟΛΥΜΜΑ" ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΤΟΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΩΣΤΑ Γ ΜΗΧ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙ ( ? ) ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ

IMG_2635.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μετά το ν μύκονος θα μπει μέσα.όχι ένα μήνα όμως,λιγότερο.



sorry για το άσχετο quote αλλά θέλω να σε ρωτήσω εάν γνωρίζεις φυσικά!Γιατι όταν κόβει το πλοίο έξω απ τα λιμάνια τρίζει και ταλαντώνεται τόσο άσχημα?:?

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ολα τα πλοια τριζουν κ ταλαντωνονται οταν κοβουν η ρεμετζαρουν γιατι οι προπελες δεν στελνουν τα νερα εξω απο το κυτος του πλοιου οποτε δημιουργειται αυτο το τριξιμο απο την δυναμη του νερου πανω στο πλοιο

----------


## Speedkiller

> ολα τα πλοια τριζουν κ ταλαντωνονται οταν κοβουν η ρεμετζαρουν γιατι οι προπελες δεν στελνουν τα νερα εξω απο το κυτος του πλοιου οποτε δημιουργειται αυτο το τριξιμο απο την δυναμη του νερου πανω στο πλοιο



Για τα ρεμέτζα το ξέρω!Απλά στο κόψιμο ταχύτητας μόνο στο νήσος έχω δει να τρίζει έτσι!

----------


## Rocinante

> Για τα ρεμέτζα το ξέρω!Απλά στο κόψιμο ταχύτητας μόνο στο νήσος έχω δει να τρίζει έτσι!


 Κωστα παμε μια βολτα με το Horsa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κωστα παμε μια βολτα με το Horsa


Χα χα χα χα!οκ!Οτι πέιτε ρε παιδιά!Δεν είπα πως ξέρω για όλα τα πλοία! :Very Happy:

----------


## douzoune

Πριν από λίγες μέρες στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης....
Για τον Speedkiller,τον DimitrisT και τον opelmanos
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59970

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Πετάει σήμερα πάλι το νήσσος χίος! ! 26,6 μόλις με πορεία προς τάμελο.

----------


## DimitrisT

> Πριν από λίγες μέρες στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης....
> Για τον Speedkiller,τον DimitrisT και τον opelmanos


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε douzoune γιατην αφιέρωση,να σαι καλά.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Πετάει σήμερα πάλι το νήσσος χίος! ! 26,6 μόλις με πορεία προς τάμελο.



με 26,5 λενε οτι ειναι η υπηρεσιακη του ταχυτητα.......βεβαια σπανια να πηγαινει πανω απο 26........... συνηθως 25-25,5............

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο (Έργη) αν νομίζεις ότι στο τελευταίο μου ταξίδι στην Σύρο 1.10.09 σε ξέχασα, κάνεις λάθος...  :Very Happy: . Για σένα

P1230867.jpg

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Οι προδιαγραφές του πλοίου είναι 26,5.Λόγω διαφορετικής σχεδίασης σε βολβό και πρύμνη! Αυτή είναι και η διαφορά τους με το ν μύκονος κάτω απτην ίσαλο.τώρα υπάρχουν και τα ρεύματα και άλλα....που διαφοροποιούν την υπηρεσιακή.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Οι προδιαγραφές του πλοίου είναι 26,5.Λόγω διαφορετικής σχεδίασης σε βολβό και πρύμνη! Αυτή είναι και η διαφορά τους με το ν μύκονος κάτω απτην ίσαλο.τώρα υπάρχουν και τα ρεύματα και άλλα....που διαφοροποιούν την υπηρεσιακή.


ο βολβος τι ακριβως ειναι??

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ μέσω αυτού του θέματος θα ευχηθώ Χρόνια Πολλά στον Συλβέστρο με την αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος από τον Πειραιά...Χρόνια Πολλά Συλβέστρο... :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Σε ευχαριστώ Νίκο!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

> Γιώργο (Έργη) αν νομίζεις ότι στο τελευταίο μου ταξίδι στην Σύρο 1.10.09 σε ξέχασα, κάνεις λάθος... . Για σένα
> 
> P1230867.jpg


σευχαριστω πολυ καπτεν. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
εχω επιστρεψει με πολυ υλικο...... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Εν πλώ για Σύρο,Παρασκευή 18 Σεπτεμβρίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60445


*¶φιξη στην Τήνο,Σάββατο 19 Σεπτεμβρίου!* 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60446


*Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους gtogias,TSS APOLLON,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Rocinante,Polykas,Nikos V,Dimitris T και Sylver1245!!!*

----------


## diagoras

> *Εν πλώ για Σύρο,Παρασκευή 18 Σεπτεμβρίου!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60445
> 
> 
> *¶φιξη στην Τήνο,Σάββατο 19 Σεπτεμβρίου!* 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60446
> 
> ...


 Ευχαριστω πολυ Μανωλη

----------


## nissos_mykonos

τι διαφορα εχουν στους βολβους το μυκονος με το χιος??

----------


## Apostolos

To Χίος έχει λίγο μεγαλύτερο και διαφορετικό σχήμα

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πιστεύω οτι αν η ΑΝΕΚ δρομολογήσει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μόνιμα ή προσωρινά στην Χίο-Μυτιλήνη θα πάρει τον κόσμο που παίρνει το Νήσος Χίος...

----------


## Naias II

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα εφόσον δεν υπάρχει ο ανταγωνισμός, όταν ΑΝΕΚ και HSW ειναι ίδια εταιρεία...

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Πιστεύω οτι αν η ΑΝΕΚ δρομολογήσει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μόνιμα ή προσωρινά στην Χίο-Μυτιλήνη θα πάρει τον κόσμο που παίρνει το Νήσος Χίος...


Να ρίξω εγώ μια καλή ιδέα στην ΑΝΕΚ; 
Να βάλει στη θέση του Λατώ στα Χανιά το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, το οποίο είναι άριστο για τη γραμμή των Χανιών και θα κάνει τέλειο δίδυμο με το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.
Και το Λατώ να το βάλει στη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης, για να "διπλώσει" το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, οπότε θα προσφέρει 6 φορές την εβδομάδα δρομολόγια από και προς Χίο - Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## Apostolos

Είμαστε off topic αλλα για τον αιγιοπλοό θα πώ τα εξής: Ας είμαστε στην πραγματικότητα και μην βλέπουμε τα πράματα όως θα θέλαμε να τα βλέπαμε ή όπως μας συμφαίρει! Το Λατώ δέν μπαίνει στη Χίο και είναι δύσκολο στην Μυτιλήνη. Πλοίο με μπαταριστές μηχανές, χωρίς δυνατά προπελάκια με βύθισμα 7 μέτρα και με χαβαλέ είναι εκτός απο αδύνατον, και επικίνδυνο! Γιατι η Χίο Μυτιλήνη να έχει πλοία που εξυπηρετούσαν την Κρήτη εδώ και 15 χρόνια και όχι κάτι καλύτερο, γρηγοροτερο και ιδανικότερο???

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> To Χίος έχει λίγο μεγαλύτερο και διαφορετικό σχήμα


αυτο το βοηθαει σε τι? εκτος απο ταχυτητα που ειναι λιγο πιο γρηγορο απο το μυκονος...σε ευσταθεια?

----------


## πειρατικος

Το Νησος Χιος στο λιμανι του Βαθιου Σαμου στις 11/10/09

----------


## leonidas

NISSOS CHIOS

MYKONOS PORT 12/8/09  :Very Happy: 

DSCN1528.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νησος Χιος*..._στην Μυκονο._
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan038.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια καταπληκτικη φωτο του μεγαλου καραβολατρη των κυκλαδων ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ θα μπορουσα να πω. :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

Καλησπερίζω όλο το φορουμ μετα απο απουσία ενός έτους !!!!!! ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ?? speedkiller? apostole? sylvester? δηλώνω απίστευτα νευριασμένος...είναι δυνατόν να μένει χιος μυτιλήνη χωρίς νήσος Χίος????? ΕΛΕΟΣ! :cry: :Mad:  μας έχουν γραμμένους το ξέρουμε χρόνια αλλά όχι και έτσι...

----------


## nissos_mykonos

καλησπερα ξερει κανεις ακριβως τις ημερομηνιες που θα κανει το χιος την ετησια του?????????

----------


## Speedkiller

> Καλησπερίζω όλο το φορουμ μετα απο απουσία ενός έτους !!!!!! ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ?? speedkiller? apostole? sylvester? δηλώνω απίστευτα νευριασμένος...είναι δυνατόν να μένει χιος μυτιλήνη χωρίς νήσος Χίος????? ΕΛΕΟΣ! :cry: μας έχουν γραμμένους το ξέρουμε χρόνια αλλά όχι και έτσι...



Καλώς τον!!!Δυστυχώς όντως χεσμένους μας έχουν...Τιποτε καινούριο! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Νήσος Χίος στο λιμάνι της Νάξου την Κύριακη λίγο πριν σαλπάρει  για Πειραιά...
Για τον φίλο NAXO
NHSOS XIOS 1001.jpg

----------


## cmitsos

τι κάνεις σπιντ ! τα νέα σας παιδιά! κοιτά κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συνταχθεί ένα καταναλωτικό κίνημα όπως είχαμε κάνει στο παρελθόν ως φοιτητές στα νησιά της χίου και της μυτιλήνης αλλά οι υπόλοιποι κοινωνικοί φορείς δεν συντάχθηκαν μαζί μας...και κάπου εκεί πίστεψα ότι τιποτα στην Ελλάδα δε θα αλλάξει και για κάποια παραπάνω ευρώ που θα έχει ένας θα ταλαιπωρούνται χιλιάδες...:cry:

----------


## Speedkiller

> οι υπόλοιποι κοινωνικοί φορείς δεν συντάχθηκαν μαζί μας...και κάπου εκεί πίστεψα ότι τιποτα στην Ελλάδα δε θα αλλάξει και για κάποια παραπάνω ευρώ που θα έχει ένας θα ταλαιπωρούνται χιλιάδες...:cry:


Η ελλάδα φίλε μου είναι "αθάνατη" από όποια πλευρά και να το δεις... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Το θέμα είναι πως να κονομάνε παραπάνω οι επιχειρήσεις ώστε να φέρνουν κέρδη για το κράτος  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  το οποίο θα φορολογήσει πάλι εσένα και εμένα και όχι αυτές.....Ειμαστε για κλωτσιές δυστυχώς.... :Cool:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Νήσος Χίος* λίγο πρίν αναχωρήσει για Πάρο Πειραιά, μακάρι να έμενε στην γραμμή μας μαζί με το Νήσος Μύκονος .
Για τον πολύ καλό φίλο μας *NAXOS, ΕΡΓΗΣ* και* sylver23.*
*nhsos xios 11013.jpg

nhsos xios 11014.jpg

nhsos xios 11038.jpg

nhsos xios 11056.jpg*

----------


## Naias II

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες. Μπορώ να πω η πρώτη είναι μοναδική όσον αφορά το διαφορετικό σημείο λήψης.
Ευχαριστούμε  :Cool:

----------


## Ergis

> *Νήσος Χίος* λίγο πρίν αναχωρήσει για Πάρο Πειραιά, μακάρι να έμενε στην γραμμή μας μαζί με το Νήσος Μύκονος .
> Για τον πολύ καλό φίλο μας *NAXOS, ΕΡΓΗΣ* και* sylver23.*
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61701
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61702
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61703
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61704*


σευχαριστω πολυ αρχηγε...μακαρι να αξιωθω και εγω να ανεβασω τις δικες μου... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## parianos

Απο Δευτερα 2 Νοεμβριου αλλαζει η ωρα αναχωρησης στις 18:00 αντι στις 18:30. Τωρα το ειδα στο openseas.gr.....

----------


## sg3

η κινηση αυτη γινεται για να χτυπησει την μπλου σταρ?

----------


## sylver23

Δεκεμβρη θα το πανε 5.30 και Ιανουαριο 5.00 κτλ???? :Razz: 

Τοσες μικρές αλλαγές στην ώρα του δρομολογίου της Ικαροσαμίας σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα....απορώ..!

----------


## DimitrisT

26/9 Αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος από Χίο.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Leo,Nikos Maroulis,Trakman,T.S.S.Apollon,vinman,naxos,ndimit  r93 και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> 26/9 Αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος από Χίο.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Leo,Nikos Maroulis,Trakman,T.S.S.Apollon,vinman,naxos,ndimit  r93 και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.


Να είσαι καλά φίλε Δημήτρη μακάρι να έμενε στην γραμμή μας το Νήσος Χίος...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> 26/9 Αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος από Χίο.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Leo,Nikos Maroulis,Trakman,T.S.S.Apollon,vinman,naxos,ndimit  r93 και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.


Φιλε Dimitris T σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση,  Ομορφη  γωνια  ληψης, υπεροχη φωτογραφια!

----------


## Leo

Χαρισμένη στον καλό μας φίλο DimitrisT που σήμερα γιορτάζει. Χρόνια Πολλά Δημήτρη!
Το πλοίο μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Σύρου προερχόμενο από την Μυτιλήνη και την Χίο την 06.06.09

P1180018.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Χαρισμένη στον καλό μας φίλο DimitrisT που σήμερα γιορτάζει. Χρόνια Πολλά Δημήτρη!
> Το πλοίο μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Χίου προερχόμενο από την Μυτιλήνη και την Χίο την 06.06.09
> 
> P1180018.jpg


Τι σου κάνει το τέρμα ζουμ και η ζέστη ε? :Cool:  Πολύ ωραία καπετάνιε..... :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Χαρισμένη στον καλό μας φίλο DimitrisT που σήμερα γιορτάζει. Χρόνια Πολλά Δημήτρη!
> Το πλοίο μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Χίου προερχόμενο από την Μυτιλήνη και την Χίο την 06.06.09


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ cpt Leo για τις ευχές και την αφιέρωση,να είσαι καλά. Υπέροχη φωτογραφία.

----------


## ndimitr93

Να ευχηθώ και από εδώ στον φίλο Δημήτρη από την Χίο και τον douzoune με την αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος, σήμα κατατεθέν πλέον της γραμμής, από τον Πειραιά... :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τον φίλο DimitrisT!!!*
*Δημήτρη Χρόνια σου Πολλά, ότι επιθυμείς, με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα!!!Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!*
*Για εσένα λοιπόν μία φωτογραφία του Νήσος Χίος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...*
*Χρόνια σου Πολλά και πάλι!!!!*
*P7240330_resize.JPG*

----------


## leonidas

Και εγω να πω με τη σειρα μου Χρονια Πολλα στον Δημητρη Τ !  :Razz: 
Οτι επιθυμεις φιλε!  :Very Happy: 

Μια πιο ασυνηθιστη φωτογραφια του Νησσος Χιος σημερα... :Wink: 

*Εν πλω απο Μυκονο προς Συρο 12/8/09* 

DSCN1581.jpg

----------


## douzoune

> Να ευχηθώ και από εδώ στον φίλο Δημήτρη από την Χίο και τον douzoune με την αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος, σήμα κατατεθέν πλέον της γραμμής, από τον Πειραιά...


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου. Να σαι πάντα καλά!!! Εξαιρετική η φωτό σου όπως όλες άλλωστε(ξεχωρίζω τις θαλασσινές εικόνες και τοπία βέβαια)

----------


## dokimakos21

Για τους φιλους dimtris t k douzoune χρονια πολλα κ μια φωτο του πλοιου απο το στενο Τηνου-Ανδρου στις 7/8/09....

P8070498.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλοι ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,leonidas,dokimakos21 σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σας,να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## douzoune

> Για τους φιλους dimtris t k douzoune χρονια πολλα κ μια φωτο του πλοιου απο το στενο Τηνου-Ανδρου στις 7/8/09....


Απίστευτη φωτογραφία Φώτη. Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ευκαιρία να ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά στον DimitrisT με μία φωτό στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης πάνω από τον Θεόφιλο. Χαρισμένη επίσης σε σένα Φώτη. 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62223

----------


## DimitrisT

> Ευκαιρία να ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά στον DimitrisT με μία φωτό στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης πάνω από τον Θεόφιλο. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62223


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ συνονόματε  :Wink: ,να σαι καλά.Υπέροχη φωτο.

----------


## Ergis

καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα στους εορταζοντες.
πριν απο λιγα λεπτα εφτασα στην ναξο με το νησος χιος.ειναι το δευτερο μου ταξιδι με το βαπορι και πρεπει να ομολογησω οτι δεν το χορταινω..ειναι το ωραιοτερο βαπορι που εχω μπει στην ζωη μου σε ολους τους τομεις.μακαρι να μεινει εδω.....

υλικο υπαρχει αλλα ποιος μικραινει τις φωτο....

----------


## johny18

TI EINAI AYTA TA ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ?? ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ?? ΓΙΑΤΙ?? ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΚΕΙ.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ειχε κανονικα δρομολογιο σημερααα προς συρο
http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/drom2009/myksep.pdf

----------


## sylver23

Είναι το δρομολόγιο της Τρίτης-προς Ικαροσαμία και Τετάρτης επιστροφή που έκανε το Μύκονος με προσέγγιση και στην Σύρο

----------


## apollo_express

Πώς και σημέρα δεν έχει δρομολογίο το Χίος;

----------


## dokimakos21

> Πώς και σημέρα δεν έχει δρομολογίο το Χίος;


Καθε Κυριακη το πλοιο διανυκτερευει στον Πειραια...Συν τις αλλης εχει κ απαγορευτικο...

----------


## sylver23

Φώτη..Σαββατο είναι.. :Razz: 
Οπως είπες έχει απαγορευτικο

----------


## dokimakos21

Συγνωμη Συλβεστρο...Εχω χασει τις μερες.... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## gtogias

Απογευματινή αναχώρηση από Πειραιά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63330

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Μεγάλη νίκη του *Νήσος Χίος* έναντι του *Blue Star Naxos*!!!!!!!! Έφτασε *πρώτο* στο λιμάνι της Πάρου

----------


## parianos

Πραγματι, απιστευτη κοντρα εγινε σημερα!!!!!

----------


## leonidas

Και τωρα δινουν μαχη για το ποιο θα φτασει πρωτο στο λιμανι της Ναξου! :Very Happy:

----------


## hsw

Νήσος Χίος στις 7 Αυγούστου στον Πειραιά. Διακρίνεται και δεξιά η πλώρη της Ροδάνθης που έχει μόλις φτάσει και κάνει μανούβρα. 

IMG_1350.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Έχουμε ξαναπεί πολλές φορές οτι δεν πρέπει να ασχολούμαστε με αυτές τις κατα φαντασία  κόντρες.
Δεν υπήρξε ανάμεσα στα 2 πλοία ούτε σήμερα ούτε σε άλλο δρομολόγιο κάποιας μορφής κόντρα.
Αλλη ταχύτητα έχει το ένα ,άλλη το άλλο.Διαφορετική ωρα ξεκινάει το ένα ,διαφορετική το άλλο.
Αυτά είναι δεδομένα.Πριν καν ξεκινήσουν απο τον Πειραιά το αποτέλεσμα το ξέρουμε.Απλά μαθηματικά.
Το αν θα μπει το ένα ή το άλλο πρώτο είναι θέμα ανευ ουσίας.
Παρακαλώ να μην ξαναεπιστρέψουμε στο θέμα ''κόντρες'' ούτε τώρα ,ούτε στο μέλλον

----------


## gtogias

Το καράβι που ταίριαξε στο όσο κανένα άλλο στο ομώνυμο νησί:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63454

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι η Χίος το έχει στηρίξει πολύ το βαπόρι. Και όχι γιατί έχει το όνομα του νησιού. Αλλά διότι ακόμα και με τη Σύρο και τη Μύκονο μέσα, βολεύει τους Χιώτες, αφού φτάνουν στη Χίο στις 2.10 το πρωί και όχι στις 04.00 (που φτάνει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ) ή στις 03.30 (που φτάνει το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ). Συνεπώς για κάποιον που δε θέλει να πληρώνει καμπίνα και να ξοδεύεται, είναι προτιμότερο να πάρει το Νήσος Χίος που φτάνει στο νησί πιο νωρίς.

----------


## opelmanos

> Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι η Χίος το έχει στηρίξει πολύ το βαπόρι. Και όχι γιατί έχει το όνομα του νησιού. Αλλά διότι ακόμα και με τη Σύρο και τη Μύκονο μέσα, βολεύει τους Χιώτες, αφού φτάνουν στη Χίο στις 2.10 το πρωί και όχι στις 04.00 (που φτάνει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ) ή στις 03.30 (που φτάνει το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ). Συνεπώς για κάποιον που δε θέλει να πληρώνει καμπίνα και να ξοδεύεται, είναι προτιμότερο να πάρει το Νήσος Χίος που φτάνει στο νησί πιο νωρίς.


Εντάξει φίλε μου καλά όλα αυτά αλλά  δε νομίζω όμως οτί είναι τόσο μεγάλη η διαφορα 2:10 με 04:00 .Αν το καλοσκεφτείς είτε με το ένα πλοίο είτε με το άλλο για να πάς στην Χίο πάλι θα ξενυχτήσεις εάν δεν πληρώσεις καμπίνα και θα ταλαιπωρηθείς ενω με τα παλιό δρομολόγιο σκέτο Χιο-Μυτηλήνη ήταν πολύ ποιό ξεκούραστο και βολικό γιατί έφευγες στις 12και 30 το μεσημέρι και στις 7 παρά είχες βγεί απ το πλοίο χωρίς καμία απολύτως ταλαιπωρία.Μακάρι να να επιστρέψει σε εκείνα τα  δρομολόγια τώρα τον Χειμώνα τουλάχιστον  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο σκάτζαρε σντόκο και πήγε στην θέση του SF

chios.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Αποστόλη το απόγευμα την έβγαλες την φωτό?

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστά!Με μιά μανούβρα πραγματικά με διαβήτη

----------


## nikosnasia

28/6/2009.
DSCN4740.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> 28/6/2009.


Αμα βλεπεις ποσταρισμα απο nikonasia μπαινεις στο θεμα και ξερεις το αποτελεσμα.
Εγγυηση...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS CHIOS μια ειδικη αφιερωση για τον μεγαλο καραβολατρη και συλλεκτη GIANNHSMANTZOURIS.Ειναι το πλοιο που τον εφερε απο το νησι του ξανα κοντα μας!


IMG_2832.JPG

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Πετάει αυτή την ώρα το χίος! ! 27,1 knots !.......

----------


## nkr

To NISSOS CHIOS κατα την προσπαθεια προσδεσης.

http://www.nautilia.gr/images/conten...6407112009.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αναχώρηση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στην Πάρο!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64363

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64364

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64365

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ αφηνει πισω του το Δυσβατο και παιρνει πορεια για Πειραια...*

*P8070502.JPG*

*Χαρισμενη στην παρεα τις Τηνου αλλα κ σε ολο το nautilia.gr*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nissos chios για τον τουρλο μυκονου


IMG_2832.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ - Αναχωριση απο Μυτιληνη χθες 10/11/09* 
*Χαρισμενη σε ολους εσας...*

PB101259.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Φώτη όλες οι φώτος σου είναι εντυπωσιακές!!! Ευχαριστούμε!!! :Wink:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ποτε το χιος θα κανει την ετησια του??????

----------


## stratoscy

> Αναχώρηση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στην Πάρο!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64363
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64364
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64365



Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες φίλε artmios sintihakis. :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

αυτο που εχω να προσθεσω, ειναι οτι το χιος μαζι με το αδερφακι του ειναι απο τα πιο ανταξια πλοια της ακτοπλοιας μας. ελπιζω και τα νεα blue star να βγουν καπως ετσι..

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Αναχωριση απο Μυτιληνη....*

*PB101262.JPG*

----------


## Thanasis89

Γράφεις Φώτη !

----------


## laz94

> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Αναχωριση απο Μυτιληνη....*
> 
> *PB101262.JPG*


Φανταστική!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Υπέροχες φωτοραφίες φίλοι μου,σας ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## diagoras

Αψογος φιλε Φωτη για αλλη μια φορα

----------


## stratoscy

Εξαιρετική

----------


## dokimakos21

*Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια...Γι αυτο σας χαριζω κ* *αυτην...*

PB101261.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερνή φωτογραφία του Νήσος Χίος να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Χίου. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## gtogias

> Σημερνή φωτογραφία του Νήσος Χίος να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Χίου. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε DimitrisT. Όμορφο πλοίο, όμορφο νησί.

----------


## opelmanos

> Ευχαριστούμε φίλε DimitrisT. Όμορφο πλοίο, όμορφο νησί.


Nα προσθέσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου 2 φωτό του πλοίου το πρωί στο λιμάνι.Αφιερωμένες στους 2 Χιώτες της παρέας΄(DimitrisT KAI gtogias)καθώς και στον dokimako21.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65088

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65089

----------


## gtogias

> Nα προσθέσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου 2 φωτό του πλοίου το πρωί στο λιμάνι.Αφιερωμένες στους 2 Χιώτες της παρέας΄(DimitrisT KAI gtogias)καθώς και στον dokimako21.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65088
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65089


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε opelmanos για τις πολύ καλές φωτό του Νήσος Χίος.

----------


## DimitrisT

Κυριακή 15/11 το Νήσος Χίος λίγο έξω από το λιμανι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στυς φίλους vinman,opelmanos,gtogias,dokimakos21,Nikos Maroulis,Leo,ben bruce,ndimitr93,giannis95 και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## dokimakos21

*Νησος Χιος-Μυτιληνη 17/11/09*

PB171338.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Αλλη μια ομορφη φωτο απο το Φιλο dokimakos 21  :Wink:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

καλησπερα  σε ολους θα ηθενα να ρωτησω : στο νησος χιος οι καμπινες στο 7ο καταστρωμα με αριθμο 701 κλπ δηλαδη οι μπροστινες κατω απο την γεφυρα ξερετε αν ειναι δικλινες? εχουν καμια διαφορα απο αυτες τις δικλινες του 5ου καταστρωματος???

----------


## konigi

Όλες οι πλωριές καμπίνες ειναι δίκλινες και είναι και όμοιες μεταξύ τους

----------


## opelmanos

> Όλες οι πλωριές καμπίνες ειναι δίκλινες και είναι και όμοιες μεταξύ τους


Φωτό του πλοίου το πρωί στο λιμάνι.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους :Ν .XIOS ,Konigi, douzoune .N.Mykonos .dokimakos21


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65813

----------


## Leo

Αφιξη στον Πειραιά 21.11.09 για τους φίλους Χιώτες, Μυτιληνιούς και όσους αγαπούν το πλοίο και τα χρώματα της τσιμινιέρας του (τον Έργη εννοώ)...

P1270342nc.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Αφιξη στον Πειραιά 21.11.09 για τους φίλους Χιώτες, Μυτιληνιούς και όσους αγαπούν το πλοίο και τα χρώματα της τσιμινιέρας του (τον Έργη εννοώ)...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65856


Πανέμορφη capten! 
Να 'σαι καλά!!! :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Καπταιν εγραψ και παλι.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## opelmanos

H σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι μας .Για όλους τους καλούς φίλους :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65874

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65875

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65876

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65877

----------


## DimitrisT

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τους φίλους Leo & opelmanos για τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες  :Very Happy: . Να αφιερώσω και γω σε όλους τους φίλους μια φωτο του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Χίου (15/11).
DSCF3611.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφες ληψεις απ τους φιλους opelmanos & dimitrisT ευχαριστουμε

----------


## opelmanos

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια !!!!Η φωτό για εσάς


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65889

----------


## ndimitr93

Δημήτρη και Μάνο σας δίνω συγχαρητήρια για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που έχετε ανεβάσει σήμερα......Να τα χαίρεστε τα βαπόρια γιατί εμείς όταν τα είχαμε καθόμασταν....... :Sad:  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Να τα χαίρεστε τα βαπόρια γιατί εμείς όταν τα είχαμε καθόμασταν.......


Αυτή τη φράση την έχω πεί και ε΄γώ φίλε μου δυστιχώς που δεν φωτογράφισα ποτέ το Σαπφώ :Sad:  τότε που ήταν μέσα στα χέρια μου και πήγαινα και το έβλεπα με το ποδήλατο στο λιμάνι.
Η φωτό δική σου
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65896

----------


## douzoune

Και η Τουρκία πίσω "καθρέφτης"!!! (1η φωτό του ποστ 1436) Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες από τους φίλους Leo, opelmanos και DimitrisT. Να είστε καλά!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αυτή τη φράση την έχω πεί και ε΄γώ φίλε μου δυστιχώς που δεν φωτογράφισα ποτέ το Σαπφώ τότε που ήταν μέσα στα χέρια μου και πήγαινα και το έβλεπα με το ποδήλατο στο λιμάνι.
> Η φωτό δική σου
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65896


Καταρχάς να σε ευχαριστήσω για την φώτο.....
Δεύτερον και εγώ όταν το είχα, ένα βίντεο έβγαλα και οξω από την πόρτα....βλέπεις τότε το ναυτιλία δεν είχε χτυπήσει την δική μου πόρτα....το ίδιο και με το μπλου σταρ και με το 5 και πολλά άλλα......πρέπει να κάτσω να φτιάξω το βίντεο του Νήσος Χίος....Ήταν καταπληκτικές στιγμές τότε..... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

> Αυτή τη φράση την έχω πεί και ε΄γώ φίλε μου δυστιχώς που δεν φωτογράφισα ποτέ το Σαπφώ τότε που ήταν μέσα στα χέρια μου και πήγαινα και το έβλεπα με το ποδήλατο στο λιμάνι.
> Η φωτό δική σου
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65896


 Αψογος ο φιλος Μανος και σημερα.Απιθανη

----------


## opelmanos

> Αψογος ο φιλος Μανος και σημερα.Απιθανη


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας σχόλια παιδιά .
Η φωτό δική σας.Αφιερωμένη και στον κ.Λεό

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65908

----------


## dokimakos21

*Νησος Χιος* 

*PB171331.JPG*

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο Τήνο Σάββατο 19 Σεπτεμβρίου!
Για τους φίλους opelmanos και Dimitris T..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66335

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-24/11/09 Αναχωριση απο Μυτιληνη..*
*Για τους opelmanos,vinman....*

PB241376.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-24/11/09 Αναχωριση απο Μυτιληνη..*
> *Για τους opelmanos,vinman....*
> 
> PB241376.JPG


Το όνομα στην πλώρη βλέπω είναι στραβά κολλημένο!!! :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

δεν είναι στραβά μάλλον είναι η κλίση της πλώρης που το κάνει να φαίνεται έτσι καλύτερα να ήταν πιο πίσω όπως στα περισσότερα νεότευκτα

----------


## ndimitr93

> δεν είναι στραβά μάλλον είναι η κλίση της πλώρης που το κάνει να φαίνεται έτσι καλύτερα να ήταν πιο πίσω όπως στα περισσότερα νεότευκτα


Αναφέρομαι στο NISS το οποίο είναι πιο κοντά στην ένωση του άσπρου με το μπλε...... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

¶φιξη στη Σούδα πριν από μερικά χρόνια......
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους..... :Wink: 
nischios.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Ενας ομορφος συνδιασμος.....
Η Χιος επισκευτηκε την Κρητη!!!  :Very Happy: 
Ποσο καιρο ηταν στη γραμμη το Χιος;

----------


## diagoras

> Ενας ομορφος συνδιασμος.....
> Η Χιος επισκευτηκε την Κρητη!!! 
> Ποσο καιρο ηταν στη γραμμη το Χιος;


 Μπαμπη το Χιος βρισκοταν περιπου ενα μηνα αν θυμαμαι στην γραμμη μεχρι να ερθει η κουκλα :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

Σε ευχαριστω Γιαννη  :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους τους φίλους για τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες.Φίλε vinman σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση,να είσαι καλά.
Το Νήσος Χίος εν πλω για Χίο.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSCF3595.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS CHIOS καθελκυση στα ναυπηγεια ελευσινος 15 νοεμβριου του 2006


IMG_1668.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικο ντοκουμεντο απο τον φιλο Ben  Bruce!

----------


## nkr

Αφιξη του NISSOS CHIOS στον Πειραια με παρακολουθηση απο το MSC SPLENDIDA.Αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce(φοβερο ντοκουμεντο)tss apollon,DimitrisT και aegeanspeedlines :Smile: .

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Αφιξη του NISSOS CHIOS στον Πειραια με παρακολουθηση απο το MSC SPLENDIDA.Αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce(φοβερο ντοκουμεντο)tss apollon,DimitrisT και aegeanspeedlines.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Φοβερή φωτό

----------


## nkr

Αφιξη του NISSOS CHIOS στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη του Ben Bruce,tss apollon,DimitrisT και aegeanspeedlines.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4HgiGs-zT8

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Αφιξη του NISSOS CHIOS στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη του Ben Bruce,tss apollon,DimitrisT και aegeanspeedlines.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4HgiGs-zT8


Ευχαριστούμε! Πολύ ωραίο βίντεο

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Νησος Χιος εν πλω.

PB210702_resize.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

καταπληκτικός μια από τις λίγες φώτο που έχω αποθήκευσει  :Very Happy:  πάντα τέτοια να βλέπουμε..... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το Νησος Χιος εν πλω.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67005


Καταπληκτική!!!!!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Cool:

----------


## sg3

ποτε θα γινει η *ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ?*

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ Εν Πλω...*

PB241385.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Νήσος Χίος εν πλω για Χίο.Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η καθελκυση εχει γινει και εμεις παμε κρυφα να δουμε το νεο βαπορι που μετραει λεπτα μεσα στην θαλασσα, να το σπρωχνουν τα ρυμουλκα για τον ντοκο που θα προχωρισουν οι εργασιες.


DSCN3956.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Νησος Χιος εχθες 08/12/09 στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης για τον BEN BRUCE :Very Happy: 

PC080971_resize.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ  ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 8/12/09....*

PC081580.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

O φιλος dokimakos21 καραβολατρης με Ηθος, Σεμνοτητα  και Μερακι, μας χαριζει παντα εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες Ευχαριστουμε Φωτη!

----------


## Tasos@@@

NISSOS CHIOS αφιξη στο μεγαλο λιμανι στις 10/12/09...αφιερωμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,TSS Apollon και ολους τους φιλους του βαποριου.

----------


## johny18

ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ . ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ ΣΤΙΣ 2 ΚΑΙ 10 ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΧΙΟ ΣΤΙΣ 1 ΚΑΙ ΜΙΣΗ ... ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ;;; ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε johny18 την Πέμπτη "πιάνει" Μύκονο για αυτό φτάνει 2.10  :Wink:

----------


## johny18

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ !!!

----------


## Leo

Φαντάρος, επιβάτης του πλοίου, μας ενημερώνει ότι με εντολή του ΚΛΠ το πλοίο εκκενώθηκε, λόγω απειλής για τοποθέτηση βόμβας και έλεγχο.... :shock:,

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ο παραπάνω φαντάρος-Moderator-Sylver ενημερώνει πως επρόκειτο για φάρσα και στις 18:00 άρχισε ξανά η επιβίβαση και στο Nήσος Χίος αλλά και στο Μυτιλήνη.*

----------


## diagoras

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στο λιμανι της Χιου

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστουμε ωραια φωτογραφια...

----------


## dokimakos21

*NISOS CHIOS-Αναχωριση απο την Μυτιληνη..*
*Για τον Cpt Βαγγελη....!!*

PB241377.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

Με απαγορευτικό στη Μυτιλήνη  το πλοίο αυτή τη στιγμή

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη του Νήσος Χίος στη Χίο.....
DSCF3964_782317122009.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους Trakman,Nikos Maroulis,Leo,dokimakos21,Nikos V,Tasos@@ και φυσικά σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## Thanasis89

Υπέροχη λήψη Δημήτρη !

----------


## hayabusa

παιδιά το πλοίο θα εκτελέσει το σημερινό του δρομόλόγιο;

----------


## diagoras

> Σημερινή άφιξη του Νήσος Χίος στη Χίο.....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69034
> Αφιερωμένη στους Trakman,Nikos Maroulis,Leo,dokimakos21,Nikos V,Tasos@@ και φυσικά σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


 Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια Δημητρη

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Σημερινή άφιξη του Νήσος Χίος στη Χίο.....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69034
> Αφιερωμένη στους Trakman,Nikos Maroulis,Leo,dokimakos21,Nikos V,Tasos@@ και φυσικά σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Να'σαι καλα φιλε Δημητρη πολυ ομορφη φωτο!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ αναχωρεί απο την Πάρο......στον DimitrisT,Tasos@@@ κ γενικα σε όλους τους Βορειοαιγαιοπελαγιτες που το χαίρονται!!!Απίστευτο πλοίο με τρελές ιπποδυνάμεις!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69067

----------


## Melis7

Θέλω επιτέλους να ταξιδέψω μ'αυτό το βαπόρι.......

----------


## MYTILENE

> παιδιά το πλοίο θα εκτελέσει το σημερινό του δρομόλόγιο;


Καλημέρα,επείδη απάντηση δε βλέπω να σου δίνει κανείς να σου πώ οτι έφυγε χθές από Πειραιά στις 23:59 έρχεται Μυτιλήνη με καθυστερησούλα-με βάση το πρόγραμμα-και φεύγει 10:00 για Πειραιά. :Wink: 
ΣΗΜ:Από τότε που έγινε ΑΝΕΚΑΚΙ τελείωσαν τα ανεκτέλεστα.....

----------


## hayabusa

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. το ειδα στο ΑΙΣ τελικά. ρώτησα γιατί θα ταξίδευε ο πατέρας μου και λέγαμε μήπως δεν μπορούσε λόγω της απεργίας.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ αναχωρεί απο την Πάρο......στον DimitrisT,Tasos@@@ κ γενικα σε όλους τους Βορειοαιγαιοπελαγιτες που το χαίρονται!!!Απίστευτο πλοίο με τρελές ιπποδυνάμεις!!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69067


Να'σαι καλα φιλε μου ευχαριστω για την ομορφη φωτο!

----------


## ορφεας

Το ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ λόγω απεργίας έφηγε απο τον Πειραιά στις 23:15 με αφιξοαναχωρίσεις στα λιμάνια:

Σύρο (03:00-03:20)Μύκονο (04:00-04:15)Χίο (07:00-07:30)Μυτηλίνη (09:35-10:10)Χίο (12:20-12:40)Σύρο (16:05-16:35)Πειραιάς (20:00-21:15)Σύρο (00:35-00:45)Μύκονο (01:30-01:50)Χίο (04:40-05:15)Μυτηλίνη (07:20-08:10)

----------


## Melis7

Εδώ το Νήσος Χίος και αριστερά το Blue Star 2 και δεξιά η πλώρη του Superfast XII

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

στενο Τηνου Μυκονου με τον σημερινο νοτια...                         PC180312.JPG

PC180314.JPG

PC180315.JPG

PC180322.JPG

PC180323.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες φιλε ΣΚΟΡΠΙΕ. :Very Happy: Να'σαι καλα.

----------


## Melis7

> στενο Τηνου Μυκονου με τον σημερινο νοτια...                         PC180312.JPG
> 
> PC180314.JPG
> 
> PC180315.JPG
> 
> PC180322.JPG
> 
> PC180323.JPG


Φίλε ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, φοβερές οι λήψεις σου...... Ειδικά, αυτές που βουτάει το πλοίο μέσα........

----------


## Nikos_V

> στενο Τηνου Μυκονου με τον σημερινο νοτια... PC180312.JPG
> 
> PC180314.JPG
> 
> PC180315.JPG
> 
> PC180322.JPG
> 
> PC180323.JPG


 Σκορπιε οπως παντα καταπληκτικες φωτο :Very Happy: .Ημουν και εγω στην αλλη πλευρα!!!Οι φωτο αλλη στιγμη!!

----------


## Leo

*Μ ο ν α δ ι κ ό ς* Σκορπιέ..... Ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## vinman

Έξοχες φωτογραφίες Σκορπιέ!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## diagoras

Σκορπιε σημερα εχεις γραψει πολυ.Εξαιρετικες οι φωτογραφιες σου σε ολα τα θεματα.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Nick_Pet

Πραγματικα υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από τον ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sg3

το νησος χιος για να πιασει συρο γιατι πηγε απο την τζια να περασει? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vinman

*Tήνος 19 Σεπτέμβρη!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Σκορπιός,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos 21,Nikos_V,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras και Leo!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69423

----------


## Rocinante

> *Tήνος 19 Σεπτέμβρη!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Σκορπιός,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos 21,Nikos_V,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras και Leo!*


 Σε ευχαριστω φιλε Μανωλη.
Και εγω το φωτογραφησα στην Τηνο αλλα εκει που πηγα παραλιγο να αφησω τα κοκκαλα μου. Και οχι τιποτα αλλο ομως να περνας τις τελευταιες σου στιγμες στην ακρη του πουθενα και να εχεις παρεα τον Leo... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Και παλι σε ευχαριστω

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστω να σαι καλα για την αφιερωση...

----------


## Nikos_V

Εχθες το απογευμα στο λιμανι της* Ερμουπολης* με αναχωρηση για Πειραια.

PC180868_resize.JPG

Και μετα απο το απαγορευτικο εχθες το βραδυ σημερα το πρωι αναχωρει για Χιο.

PC200923_resize.JPG

Αφιερωμενες στον vinman :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστώ Νικόλα για τις υπέροχες πανοραμικές λήψεις σου!!! :Wink:

----------


## johny18

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΖΗΣΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ... ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ 6 ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ... ΘΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΡΟ ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΣΤΙΣ 7 ΑΛΛΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΒΟΜΒΑ ... ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 8 ΠΑΡΑ ΔΕΚΑ ... ΦΤΑΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΣΥΡΟ ΣΤΙΣ 11 ΚΑΙ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΟΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟΥ ... ΔΙΑΝΥΚΤΕΡΕΥΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΤΙΣ 11 ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ... ΦΤΑΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΙΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΜΠΟΦΩΡ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ... ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΕΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΛΗΞΕ Η ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ ... ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΙΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΑΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ... Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ... Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ ... ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΨΩΝΙΣΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΛΗΣΙΑΣΤΕΣ ...

----------


## Melis7

Φοβερό το ρεπορτάζ σου Johny18, αν και να σου πω την αλήθεια, θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να ήμουν μέσα σ'αυτό το ταξίδι. Θα μου θύμιζε κάτι από Ιαλυσσός και Κάμειρος της Δ.Α.Ν.Ε........

----------


## sylver23

> *Ο παραπάνω φαντάρος-Moderator-Sylver ενημερώνει πως επρόκειτο για φάρσα και στις 18:00 άρχισε ξανά η επιβίβαση και στο Nήσος Χίος αλλά και στο Μυτιλήνη.*





> Φαντάρος, επιβάτης του πλοίου, μας ενημερώνει ότι με εντολή του ΚΛΠ το πλοίο εκκενώθηκε, λόγω απειλής για τοποθέτηση βόμβας και έλεγχο.... :shock:,





> ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΖΗΣΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ... ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ 6 ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ... ΘΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΡΟ ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΣΤΙΣ 7 ΑΛΛΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΒΟΜΒΑ ... Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ... Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ ... ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΨΩΝΙΣΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΛΗΣΙΑΣΤΕΣ ...


Τα τηλεφωνήματα για βομβα παραγινανε πολλά.

Οπως ενημέρωσε ο Λεο και ο Γιάννης τα ιδια έγιναν και την προηγουμενη εβδομάδα.
PC129596.jpg

Για τις τιμές τώρα και του Χιος και του Μύκονος στα Εβερεστ τα έχουμε ξαναπεί πολλές φορές.-ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΕΣ-

Τώρα για το απαγορευτικο.Αμα έμενε το πλοίο Πειραιά και δεν είχε καλύψει τις ώρες μέχρι την Σύρο αλλά αναχωρούσε με την αρση στο βορειο αιγαίο τα παράπονα θα ήταν μεγαλύτερα.
Το αν είχε απαγορευτικό νομιζω οτι  ο καπετάνιος το ήξερε καλύτερα απο τους επιβάτες αλλα και πάλι αυτά αλλάζουν απο ώρα σε ώρα...
Να παραπονιόμαστε αλλά οχι και όταν ''φταίει '' ο καιρός...

Το ανάποδο σκηνικό έγινε με το Λισσός.Αναχώρησε απο Λέσβο αλλά έδεσε μεχρι την άλλη μέρα στην Χίο.Θα άλλαζε κάτι άμα δεν είχε αναχωρήσει για Χίο??
Το μόνο που θα άλλαζε θα ήταν οτι θα το περιμέναμε κάμποσες ώρες ακόμα...

----------


## xcrash

Καλησπέρα!
Λυπάμαι για τις ταλαιπωρίες των επιβατών από το δρομολόγιο που περιγράφετε στο ποστ <ΜΙΑ ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΗ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑ>, θέλω να κάνω όμως κάποιες παρατηρήσεις.

1. Για τα απαγορευτικά. 

<Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ>

Το απαγορευτικό απόπλου (λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών) επιβάλλεται από τις ελληνικές λιμενικές Αρχές. Όχι από τους καπεταναίους. Η τακτική του "απόπλου κατά κρίση πλοιάρχου" δεν υπάρχει ύστερα από την τραγωδία με το "Ηράκλειον" του 1966. 

Υπάρχει όμως μια διαφορά που πρέπει να την καταλάβουν οι επιβάτες. 

Αυτοί διαλέγουν πότε να ταξιδέψουν. Υπάρχουν τηλ. και πηγές που μπορούν να πληροφορηθούν για τις καιρικές συνθήκες και αν τους προκαλεί δυσάρεστα το 8-ρι που δίνει η ΕΜΥ και με το οποίο οι αρμόδιοι αφήνουν κάποιο καράβι να ταξιδεύει, οι επιβάτες μπορούν να ακυρώσουν το ταξίδι τους.

Το πλήρωμα όμως δεν μπορεί. Είναι μονίμως μέσα στο πλοίο με τις ευθύνες για το επιβατικό κοινό.

Και το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι τέτοιες φωνές δεν του αξίζουν . 

2. Σχετικά με το παρακάτω
<ΦΤΑΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΙΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΜΠΟΦΩΡ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ... ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΕΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ>

Σας βάζω μερικές snap-shots από την webcam της Χίου για εκείνη την ημέρα. Η ώρα φαίνεται καθαρά σε κάθε φώτο και ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει την χρονομέτρηση. Δική μου η γνώμη βάσεις αυτών των γεγονότων είναι ότι ΠΑΡ¶ τις καιρικές συνθήκες το πλοίο έδεσε για ελάχιστα λεπτά.
Τα συγχαρητήριά μου.
--------------------

1. 2:53:30 PM (περνά τα φανάρια) , 2. 2:54:47 PM , 3. 2:55:59 PM , 4. 2:57:23 PM , 5. 2:58:34 PM , 6. 2:59:39 PM , 7. 3:00:56 PM , 8. 3:01:59 PM , 9. 3:03:07 PM , 10. 3:04:18 PM , 11. 3:05:34 PM , 12. 3:07:06 PM , 13. 3:08:18 PM , 14. 3:09:30 PM , 15. 3:10:45 PM , 16. 3:12:23 PM , 17. 3:13:43 PM , 18. 3:20:49 PM , 19. 3:23:59 PM ( έχει αναχωρήσει για Λέσβο )

----------


## Melis7

Φίλε xcrash, καλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας κι απ'ό,τι βλέπω μπήκες δυναμικά. Συγχαρητήρια, πολύ εμπεριστατωμένη η άποψή σου και πιστεύω ότι είναι και απόλυτα σωστή. Δεν έιχα πάρει θέση στο θέμα για να δω πρώτα τι θα αναφερθεί. Και πάλι μπράβο.... Ειδικά οι φώτο από τη webcam του νησιού.....

----------


## diagoras

> *Tήνος 19 Σεπτέμβρη!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Σκορπιός,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos 21,Nikos_V,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras και Leo!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69423


 Φιλε Μανωλη τωρα την ειδα :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:.Ευχαριστω πολυ.Υπεροχη.Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## xcrash

> Φίλε xcrash, καλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας κι απ'ό,τι βλέπω μπήκες δυναμικά. .....


Καλώς σας βρήκα! Φίλε Melis7, σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη θερμή υποδοχή!!

----------


## nikosnasia

> Καλησπέρα!
> Λυπάμαι για τις ταλαιπωρίες των επιβατών από το δρομολόγιο που περιγράφετε στο ποστ <ΜΙΑ ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΗ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑ>, θέλω να κάνω όμως κάποιες παρατηρήσεις.
> 
> 1. Για τα απαγορευτικά. 
> 
> <Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ>
> 
> Το απαγορευτικό απόπλου (λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών) επιβάλλεται από τις ελληνικές λιμενικές Αρχές. Όχι από τους καπεταναίους. Η τακτική του "απόπλου κατά κρίση πλοιάρχου" δεν υπάρχει ύστερα από την τραγωδία με το "Ηράκλειον" του 1966. 
> 
> ...


Πάνω σε όλα αυτά που γράφεις δυό τρεις  παρατηρήσεις μόνο.
1.Σαν επιβάτης δεν μπορείς να διαλέγεις πάντα το ταξίδι σου γιατί δεν είναι όλα τα ταξίδια για διακοπές.
2.Ο καπετάνιος σίγουρα ήξερε ότι θα βγει απαγορευτικό αλλά τι να κάνει είναι η εταιρία από πίσω και το κέρδος.
3.Ως πότε οι επιβάτες αντιμετωπίζονται σαν αντικείμενα και όχι σαν άνθρωποι;

----------


## opelmanos

*ΕΓ-ΟΓ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.*

 ΤΟ made in greece πλοίο μόλις σάλπαρε για ένα ακόμη ταξίδι πρίν από λίγο.Αφιερώνεται στον εξαιρετικό CPT LEO που με συγκίνησε πραγματικά με την χτεσινή συνομιλία που είχαμε και μου  ευχήθηκε για την γιορτή μου.Χρόνια Πολλά Καπετάνιε να σαι πάντα καλά ότι επιθυμείς και υγεία πάνω απ'όλα.
Υ.Γ CPT με συγχωρείς που δεν έχω υλικό από το αγαπημένο σου Superferry 2 να ανεβάσω.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70344

----------


## nikosnasia

> *ΕΓ-ΟΓ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.*
> 
>  ΤΟ made in greece πλοίο μόλις σάλπαρε για ένα ακόμη ταξίδι πρίν από λίγο.Αφιερώνεται στον εξαιρετικό CPT LEO που με συγκίνησε πραγματικά με την χτεσινή συνομιλία που είχαμε και μου  ευχήθηκε για την γιορτή μου.Χρόνια Πολλά Καπετάνιε να σαι πάντα καλά ότι επιθυμείς και υγεία πάνω απ'όλα.
> Υ.Γ CPT με συγχωρείς που δεν έχω υλικό από το αγαπημένο σου Superferry 2 να ανεβάσω.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70344


Α ρε Μάνο με τις γωνίες σου !!!!

----------


## vinman

*Αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos για τη γιορτή του...λίγο καθυστερημένα μιας και έλειπα...
Στον Πειραιά,Σάββατο 26 Δεκεμβρίου το πρωί!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70451

----------


## Ergis

> *Αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos για τη γιορτή του...λίγο καθυστερημένα μιας και έλειπα...
> Στον Πειραιά,Σάββατο 26 Δεκεμβρίου το πρωί!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70451


απιστευτη φωτογραφια,πραγματικα καταπληκτικα χρωματα.ισως η καλυτερη φωτογραφια που εχω δει......ευχαριστουμε πατριωτη :Smile:

----------


## opelmanos

> *Αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos για τη γιορτή του...λίγο καθυστερημένα μιας και έλειπα...*
> *Στον Πειραιά,Σάββατο 26 Δεκεμβρίου το πρωί!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70451


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70454Ευχαριστώ συνονόματε Χρόνια Πολλά και σε σένα να σαι πάντα καλά.Ανταποδίδω με αυτήν εδώ την φωτό από την χτεσινή αναχώρηση!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos



----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Για τους opelmanos k vinman...*

PC221765.JPG

----------


## vinman

> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Για τους opelmanos k vinman...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70584



*Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω με νυχτερινή άφιξη στην Σύρο,Κυριακή 27 Δεκεμβρίου..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70588

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ΧΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ......ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ SUPERFAST XII

----------


## diagoras

Αναχωρηση απο Πειραια στις 26 Δεκεμβριου 
PEIRAIAS 051.JPG 
Χαρισμενη στους vinman και opelmanos

----------


## Thanasis89

Κατάπλωρη ! Νήσος Χίος ! 

DSC02398.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Η mercedes της Hellenic, κάνει τη μανούβρα για να δέσει στο λιμάνι της Χίου σήμερα το απογευματάκι. Επιστροφή μαζί της (γράφω από μέσα) για Πειραιά. Τέρμα οι μικρές χειμωνιάτικες διακοπές:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70644

----------


## opelmanos

Γνωρίζουμε μήπως πότε θα ΄δεσει το πλοίο για ετήσια?

----------


## ορφεας

Απ' οτι άκουσα μέσα Φεβρουαρίου αλλα χωρίς βεβαιότητα.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

το πλοιο θα ανεβει στην δεξαμενη 16 εως 18 φεβρουαριου.......

----------


## MYTILENE

Και 03/01 γιατί κάνει δρομολόγιο και μετά σταματάει μέχρι 11/01 που επανέρχεται :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ?

----------


## nissos_mykonos

συμφωνα παντος  με τον ολπ το πλοιο θα ανεβει στην μεγαλη δεξαμενη του περαματος 16/02-18/02..μεχρι προχθες ειχε κανονικα τα δρομολογια και στο openseas και στο site της εταιρειας...

----------


## Leo

> Και 03/01 γιατί κάνει δρομολόγιο και μετά σταματάει μέχρι 11/01 που επανέρχεται?


Έλα ντέ? ¶κουσα κάτι πριν λίγο και μου 'φυγε το ακουστικό απο το χέρι. Πάει μια βόλτα στη Αν. Μεσόγειο και θα ξανάρθει? Δεν ξέρω ερώτηση κάνω να μας πουν οι έχοντες και κατέχοντες ?:shock:

----------


## opelmanos

Ρε παιδιά τί θα παέι να κάνει εκεί? :Confused: Εγώ έχω βγάλει εισητήρια να ταξιδέψω την Τρίτη και πέρνω στο πρακτορείο και δεν τους βγάζει το δρομολόγιο

----------


## xidianakis

> Ρε παιδιά τί θα παέι να κάνει εκεί?Εγώ έχω βγάλει εισητήρια να ταξιδέψω την Τρίτη και πέρνω στο πρακτορείο και δεν τους βγάζει το δρομολόγιο


λογικα Μανο θα πας με ΑΝΕΚ....

----------


## MYTILENE

Καλημέρα,από έγκυρη πηγή σήμερα το πρωί έμαθα οτι λόγω ενός προβλήματος στο σύστημα της εταιρείας έχει βγεί εκτός συστήματος δρομολογίων και επλίζουν να διορθωθεί το συντομότερο.

----------


## Apostolos

Μυστική αποστολή? Χάλασε το σύστημα??? Αλλά λόγια να αγαπιώμαστε...

----------


## MYTILENE

Ότι μαθαίνουμε-και πιστεύουμε οτι στέκει-το παραθέτουμε.....αλλιώς βάζουμε φώτο και ''ευχαριστώ''.... :Wink: !!!!

----------


## NAXOS

ME ΚΑΘΕ  ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΞΗ  ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ  ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ -ΚΥΠΡΟ-ΧΑΙΦΑ  ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ  ΗELLENIC  VOYAGER OTAN TΕΛΕΙΩΣΗ THN EΠIΣKEYH - METAΣKEYH TOY. ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩΜΕ 
ΜΕΧΡΙ Ν ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΘΗ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ

----------


## Leo

Αφού είναι περιοδικό και όχι μόνιμο, ας πάει και το παλιάμπελο. Από την άλλη είναι θετικό το γεγονός ότι ένα πλοίο σαν το Hellenic Voyager θα κάνει αυτή την γραμμή, προφανώς μεταφέροντας και επιβάτες. ¶ρα κατ αρχήν εδώ πάει αυτό που διαβάζουμε στις Εθνικές οδούς. Η ταλαιπωρία (για τον opelmanos) είναι προσωρινή, το έργο μόνιμο (η νέα γραμμή). Ελπίζω να μην βιάστηκα να σχολιάσω  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Apostolos

Ε όχι και ταλαιπωρία!!!
Θέλω να δώ τι θα κάνουν οι πιλότοι στη Χάιφα που δέν γουστάρουν να κάνουν οι καπεταναίοι ρεμέτζο και στα 25 μίλια απο τις ακτές του Ισραήλ πρέπει να έχεις max 15 κόμβους!
Θα μπουκώσουν οι wartsila...

----------


## Leo

Η ταλαιπωρία Απόστολε αφορούσε τους Νησιώτες που θα το στερηθούν απά την γραμμή τους μερικές ημέρες.

----------


## mastrokostas

Εγώ βλέπω όμορφη φάση με βαπόρι , από Πειραιά –Κύπρο!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Εγώ βλέπω όμορφη φάση με βαπόρι , από Πειραιά –Κύπρο!!!


Αν ονειρεύσαι ταξιδάκι, με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο κι εγώ μέσα (το Βόγιατζερ εννοώ)... :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Διαφήμηση δέν έχει πέσει και απορώ πώς η γραμμή θα πιάσει!

----------


## opelmanos

Θα πάει στην Κύπρο να αντικαταστήσει το voyager?Πότε φεύγει από Ελλάδα αύριο?Παιδιά συγνώμη αλλά μπορείτε να γίνετε λίγο ποιό συγκεκριμένοι γιατί προσπαθώ να καταλάβω από τα παραπάνω πόστ  αλλά δεν μπορώ:?

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια ειναι το ΧΙΟΣ καταλληλο για Κυπρο...???
Ενδιαφερονται επιβατες στα καλα καθουμενα η μηπως το ΧΙΟΣ φημιζεται για το τεραστιο γκαραζ του...???

Το VOYAGER σαν ro/ro θα παει στην γραμμη..???
Μου επεσαν οι τριχες....!!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

> Παιδια ειναι το ΧΙΟΣ καταλληλο για Κυπρο...???
> Ενδιαφερονται επιβατες στα καλα καθουμενα η μηπως το ΧΙΟΣ φημιζεται για το τεραστιο γκαραζ του...???
> 
> Το VOYAGER σαν ro/ro θα παει στην γραμμη..???
> Μου επεσαν οι τριχες....!!!!!


Πάνε οι τρίχες του Γιάννη....
Ας ευχηθούμε λοιπόν το καράβι να γυρίσει σύντομα στη βάση του και να είναι πάντα καλοτάξιδο!!! Αφιερωμένη σε όσους το αγαπάνε :Very Happy: ...
Νήσος Χίος στη...Σύρο!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Πάνε οι τρίχες του Γιάννη....
> Ας ευχηθούμε λοιπόν το καράβι να γυρίσει σύντομα στη βάση του και να είναι πάντα καλοτάξιδο!!! Αφιερωμένη σε όσους το αγαπάνε...
> Νήσος Χίος στη...Σύρο!!!


Γεια σου φανουλα με τις φωτο σου....!!!!
Μηπως να σε ψησω για Κυπρο μιας και δεν μας εκατσε η Ανκωνα????...Χαχαχα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> Γεια σου φανουλα με τις φωτο σου....!!!!
> Μηπως να σε ψησω για Κυπρο μιας και δεν μας εκατσε η Ανκωνα????...Χαχαχα


Χαχαχα, ούι Παναΐα μ, Παναΐα μ, δεν κατέω Κυπριακά κοπελούδι μ (απ το κοπέλι :Very Happy: )!!!
Πάρε όμως άλλη μία για να μην παραπονιέσαι :Razz: !!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φανούλα εισαι μεγάλη καπετάνισα!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Χαχαχα, ούι Παναΐα μ, Παναΐα μ, δεν κατέω Κυπριακά κοπελούδι μ (απ το κοπέλι)!!!
> Πάρε όμως άλλη μία για να μην παραπονιέσαι!!!


Η φωτο σου σε ξελασπωνουν για σημερα...!!!!

Φανταζεσαι να ειχες πιασει τελικα στο ΧΙΟΣ και να σε χαναμε.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink: ???

----------


## φανούλα

> Φανούλα εισαι μεγάλη καπετάνισα!!!!!


Μη βλέπεις το Χίος, εγώ έχω το μάστορα στα δεξιά :Very Happy: !!!




> Η φωτο σου σε ξελασπωνουν για σημερα...!!!!
> 
> Φανταζεσαι να ειχες πιασει τελικα στο ΧΙΟΣ και να σε χαναμε....???


Τίποτα δεν είναι απίθανο στη ζωή...αλλά εγώ να παρατήσω το βαπόρι μου γι άλλα??? Με τίποτα, θα ήταν προδοσία!!! Θα έπεφτε να με πλακώσει και καλά θα μου κανε!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Η φωτο σου σε ξελασπωνουν για σημερα...!!!!
> 
> Φανταζεσαι να ειχες πιασει τελικα στο ΧΙΟΣ και να σε χαναμε....???


Πότε θα ξεκινήσει για Κύπρο?Ο κακόμοιρος ήταν να ταξιδέψω την Τρίτη με αυτο :Sad:

----------


## opelmanos

Giovanaunt και Φανούλα δική σας

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71369

----------


## Giovanaut

> Giovanaunt και Φανούλα δική σας
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71369


Να εισαι καλα ρε Μανο κι ευχομαι να το προλαβεις το βαπορι....
Να δωσεις και τα χαιρετισματα μας... :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> Giovanaunt και Φανούλα δική σας
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71369


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!!! Να 'σαι καλά :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Πάντα τέτοια από την όμορφη Μυτιλήνη!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Συνάντηση στην Αθήνα Φανούλα :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Πότε θα ξεκινήσει για Κύπρο?Ο κακόμοιρος ήταν να ταξιδέψω την Τρίτη με αυτο


ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ.... :Razz: .....Αν και μόλις πρίν λίγη ώρα ΞΑΝΑΜΠΗΚΕ στο σύστημα κανονικά!!!!Οπότε τσάμπα κάναμε όνειρα!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ.........Αν και μόλις πρίν λίγη ώρα ΞΑΝΑΜΠΗΚΕ στο σύστημα κανονικά!!!!Οπότε τσάμπα κάναμε όνειρα!!!


Tό ξέρω το ξέρω !!!Έβγαλα και εισητήρια Ευτυχώς θα γλιτώσω το ξενύχτι για αύριο  :Razz:

----------


## olympiacos7

Tελικα θα παει η δεν θα παει???γιατι απο πληροφοριες τελευταιες που εχω ακουγεαι οτι θα φυγει και πολυ συντομα μαλιστα

----------


## Leo

> Tελικα θα παει η δεν θα παει???γιατι απο πληροφοριες τελευταιες που εχω ακουγεαι οτι θα φυγει και πολυ συντομα μαλιστα


Αφού εσύ ξέρεις γιατί μας ρωτάς? Το γοργόν και χάρην έχει.

----------


## KABODETHS

Δεν θα φύγει, θα πάει το ΒΟΓΙΑΤΖΕΡ.

----------


## Leo

Νάτο το νέο.... αντροπές!!!

----------


## gtogias

Εμένα πάντως το παράπονο μου έμεινε. Εδω και 32 posts αναφέρεστε σε κάποιο πιθανό ταξίδι, κάπου, για κάποιο λόγο, με κάποιες πιθανότητες, για κάποιο σκοπό κλπ και κανείς δε λέει τελικά για που και γιατί και το βασικότερο για πότε. Θα είναι φαίνεται διαβαθμισμένη πληροφορία.

----------


## Apostolos

Κάπου γράφτηκε αλλα μαλλόν απεσύρθει η δημοσίευση. Για Λεμεσσό Χάιφα μέχρι να τελειώσει η μετασκευή του Βόγιατζερ. Πιθανών να υπάρχει κάποια επιδότηση απο την Ε.Ε. ή μεταξύ των κρατών για την δρομολόγηση ΕΓ/ΟΓ και για να μην χαθεί η καταληκτική ημερομηνία να βάλουν το Χίος. Υποθέσεις κάνω και μόνο, αλλα η πρόθεση της δρομολόγησης ειναι υπαρκτή. Μέχρι να πραγματοποιηθεί όμως ίσως να τελειώσει ο άλλος βάπορας

----------


## Leo

> Εμένα πάντως το παράπονο μου έμεινε. Εδω και 32 posts αναφέρεστε σε κάποιο πιθανό ταξίδι, κάπου, για κάποιο λόγο, με κάποιες πιθανότητες, για κάποιο σκοπό κλπ και κανείς δε λέει τελικά για που και γιατί και το βασικότερο για πότε. Θα είναι φαίνεται διαβαθμισμένη πληροφορία.


 
Αφού ξέρεις Γιώργο οι πληροφορίες εδώ τρέχουν με τρελούς ρυθμούς. Μια υπόθεση φθάνει να γεμίσουμε 5-6 σελίδες σενάρια. *Εδώ* γράφτηκε 2-3 σελίδες πίσω. Δεν ήταν αυτή πληροφορία η διαβαθμισμένη  :Very Happy:

----------


## gtogias

> Αφού ξέρεις Γιώργο οι πληροφορίες εδώ τρέχουν με τρελούς ρυθμούς. Μια υπόθεση φθάνει να γεμίσουμε 5-6 σελίδες σενάρια. *Εδώ* γράφτηκε 2-3 σελίδες πίσω. Δεν ήταν αυτή πληροφορία η διαβαθμισμένη


Πράγματι από σενάρια καλά πάμε. Έχουμε και έχουμε διαβάσει. Καλά να είμαστε πάνω απόλα.

----------


## Melis7

Εγώ πάντως ξενέρωσα. Διάβαζα, διάβαζα τα post, χαιρόμουνα αλλά στο τέλος έμεινα με την χαρά. Το μόνο καλό είναι ότι θα συνεχίσουν τα ελληνικά νερά να χαίρονται αυτό το πλοίο όπως και οι Έλληνες.....

----------


## stratoscy

Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά θα γίνει μονιμη γραμμή?Να κάνω πάρτυ? :Very Happy:  ή βιάστικα να βγάλω συμπέρασμα?

----------


## Speedkiller

Ακόμα και να γίνει η γραμμή να κάνεις πάρτυ όταν ακούσεις τιμές... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diagoras

Χρονια πολλα Γιαννη(Νissos Mykonos).Η παρακατω φωτογραφια αφιερωμενη σε εσενα.Δυστυχως φωτογραφια του αγαπημενου σου βαποριου δεν εχω ελπιζω να σου κανει το αδερφο του.Αναχωρηση απο Πειραια 26-12-2009 
PEIRAIAS 050.JPG

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ξερει κανεις γιατι εκατσε μυκονο σημερα μια ωρα?

----------


## zozef

> ξερει κανεις γιατι εκατσε μυκονο σημερα μια ωρα?


Πολυ πιθανων λογο καιρου ,ειναι φορτσατος γαρμπης και δεν θα καθοτανε το πλοιο

----------


## johny18

ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ;;;;:|:|

----------


## Speedkiller

Λογικά κανένα!:|

----------


## KABODETHS

> Πολυ πιθανων λογο καιρου ,ειναι φορτσατος γαρμπης και δεν θα καθοτανε το πλοιο


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsHMFHCWAqg

----------


## gpap2006

7 Φεβρουρίου δενει για ετήσια. Δεν χρειάζεται αντικαταστάτη. ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ αρκούν για τέτοια εποχή..

----------


## gtogias

> 7 Φεβρουρίου δενει για ετήσια. Δεν χρειάζεται αντικαταστάτη. ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ αρκούν για τέτοια εποχή..


Λογικό είναι με τέτοια ωράρια και διαδρομή. Του οφείλουν πολλά οι αεροπορικές εταιρείες. Χάρη στην πολιτική δρομολογίων που εφαρμόζει γίνονται ανάρπαστες οι θέσεις τους.

----------


## sg3

λετε να δουμε το νησος χιος στα χρωματα της ανεκ μετα το δεξαμενισμο?
(δεν ξερω κατι, αποψη μου)

----------


## Speedkiller

Oχι δεν το λέμε! :Razz: Αυτό δεν παίζει!Τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.....

----------


## Melis7

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsHMFHCWAqg



Φοβερό το βίντεο...... Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σ'αυτούς που μας ταξιδεύουν........

----------


## KABODETHS

Συγχαρητήρια στο πλήρωμα

----------


## ορφεας

Μερικες φωτο απο την άφιξη του στην Μύκονο στις 22/07/2009.
ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ .JPG
ΝΗΣΣΟΣ  ΧΙΟΣ 1.JPG

----------


## konigi

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsHMFHCWAqg


 
Πανέμορφο βίντεο φιλε!!!
Συγχαρητήρια!!!
Πότε έγινε αυτο?

----------


## Nick_Pet

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsHMFHCWAqg


Καταπληκτικό το βίντεο και ενδεικτικό των "μικρών"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  δυσκολιών που αντιμετωπίζουν τα πλοία σε πολλά λιμάνια.

----------


## opelmanos

Το πλοίο κατα την σημερινή του αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73943

----------


## johny18

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΗ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ;;;

----------


## vinman

...έχει και λίγα μποφόρ σήμερα παντού.....

----------


## opelmanos

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΗ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ;;;


Γιατί είχε απαγορευτικό φίλε Γιάννη  :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα  σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.Σημερινή αναχώρηση του Ν. Χίος από το λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSCF4135.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Οpelmanos και DimitrisT εξαιρετικες οι φωτογραφιες σας

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Mάνο και Δημήτρη σας ευχαριστούμε για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες σας!Να είστε πάντα καλά!*

----------


## opelmanos

:Very Happy: Ευχαριστώ παιδιά !!Η φωτό για όλους εσάς 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74028

----------


## nissos_mykonos

το αγαπημενο μου νησος χιος στην χιο.........

----------


## nissos_mykonos

και μερικες ακομα απο πειραια!!!!!!!!

----------


## Melis7

Οι φώτο στη Χίο είναι για καρτ-ποστάλ. Πάντως, έχει αναβαθμιστεί πολύ η γραμμή μ'αυτό το πλοίο......

----------


## vinman

Λίγο πριν πάρει τη στροφή για το λιμάνι της Τήνου στις 19 Σεπτεμβρίου '09!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους opelmanos,Dimitris T,melis7,Tasos@@@,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,polykas,Rocinante,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Nissos Mykonos!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74078

----------


## Melis7

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε vinman.....!!!! Σκαριά κια πλώρες που διψάνε για θάλασσα.....

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ
ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΗ, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, HSW KAI OΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΕΙΣ

IMG_2685-1.JPG

IMG_2684-1.JPG

IMG_2667.JPG

----------


## Melis7

Και να φανταστώ φίλε NAXOS ότι σας έκανε κι εσάς να το ερωτευτείτε......

----------


## opelmanos

> Λίγο πριν πάρει τη στροφή για το λιμάνι της Τήνου στις 19 Σεπτεμβρίου '09!
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους opelmanos,Dimitris T,melis7,Tasos@@@,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,polykas,Rocinante,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Nissos Mykonos!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74078


Συγνώμη ρε Μανώλη πόσες φωτογραφίες το τράβηξες εκείνη την ημέρα ?Το γάζωσες για τα καλά Πάνω από 10 έχεις ανεβάσει !!!Ωραίες πάντως ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Ergis

> ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ
> ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΗ, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, HSW KAI OΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΕΙΣ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74121
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74122
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74123


το καλυτερο καραβι (κατα την γνωμη μου) της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας.πραγματικα με μαγεψε οταν μπηκα.σ'ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω



στις 18 οκτωβριου στη ναξο,οταν ειχε αντικαταστησει τον αδελφο....

----------


## diagoras

Αναχωρηση απο Πειραια στις 26-12-2009 
PEIRAIAS 046.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στον opelmanos

----------


## gnikles

Για τον opelmanos και τον diagoras!!!!
DSC00423.JPG
DSC00424.JPG
DSC00429.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σας :Very Happy: Να σας χαρισω και εγω δυο φωτο.....

PB210647.JPG

PC180915.JPG

----------


## zozef

Καλο σας βραδυ λιγο ΧΙΟΣ και απο μενα,*δικο σας*
P1030032NA.JPG

----------


## gtogias

Να βάλω και εγώ δύο καλλιτεχνικές, εξωτερικών τμημάτων του πλοίου. Αφιερωμένες σε όσους αγαπούν τη made in Greece μερσεντές του Αιγαίου:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74256

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74257

----------


## Nikos_V

> Να βάλω και εγώ δύο καλλιτεχνικές, εξωτερικών τμημάτων του πλοίου. Αφιερωμένες σε όσους αγαπούν τη made in Greece μερσεντές του Αιγαίου:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74256
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74257


Γιωργο δεν χρειζετε να σχολιασουμε την ποιοτητα των φωτογραφιων σου!!Ευχαριστουμε :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Να βάλω και εγώ δύο καλλιτεχνικές, εξωτερικών τμημάτων του πλοίου. Αφιερωμένες σε όσους αγαπούν τη made in Greece μερσεντές του Αιγαίου:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74256
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74257


Αμα η μηχανή είναι εργαλείο τετοια αποτελέσματα θα έχεις πάντα !!!

----------


## Speedkiller

*Για τον gtogias και Leo !*  :Smile: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74276

----------


## hsw

> ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ
> ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΗ, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, HSW KAI OΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΕΙΣ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74121
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74122
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74123


Εκπληκτικές όπως και όλες που ανεβάζεις!! Όπως πάντα πεντακάθαρες και πανέμορφες! Συγχαρητήρια! Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## opelmanos

> *Για τον gtogias και Leo !* 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74276


 Εγώ είχα ανέβει μέρα πάντως και μου την είπαν
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74279

----------


## Melis7

Φοβερές οι φώτο που έχουν ανέβει από το πλοίο..... Τελικά υπάρχει και καλλιτεχνική φλέβα στο forum μας!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## ορφεας

Το ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στο λιμάνι του Περαιά στις 5/11/2008.
NHΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ .JPG

----------


## Leo

> *Για τον gtogias και Leo !* 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74276


 
Χα χα!!! Πήρα το μήνυμα !!! Νυχτερινές περιπλανήσεις, εξερευνήσεις και καραβολατρικοί περίπατοι, στα σκοτεινά.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## douzoune

> Εγώ είχα ανέβει μέρα πάντως και μου την είπαν


Ε δεν είσαι ράμπο σαν τον Speedkiller.....!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gtogias

> *Για τον gtogias και Leo !* 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74276


Merci καλέ μου φίλε. Όταν είναι φωταγωγημένα, τρώγεται κανείς να τα γυρίσει.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

τελικα η ακινισια του πλοιου και ο δεξαμενισμος θα γινει απο 9/02/2010 εως 7/03/2010..........παει η καθαρα δευτερα...

----------


## nikosnasia

Αναχώρηση 25 Απριλίου 2009.
DSCN3104.JPG

----------


## olympiacos7

*Zητουνται οποιος διαθετει φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο της γεφυρας του Νησος Χιος η Νησος Μυκονος (kαι για καποιο λογο δεν θελει  να τις δηλοσιευσει) για τη δημιουργια μιας ρεαλιστικης γεφυρας στο μοντελο,να απαντησει με προσωπικο μηνυμα θα μας βοηθουσε παρα πολυ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ.*
*Δειτε εδω σεχτικα*
*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=74547&page=38*

----------


## helatros68

Αφιξη του πλοιου στον Πειραια στις 28.1.2010 απο μια διαφορετικη οπτικη γωνια.

nissos chios 28.1.2010.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

αυτα ειναι. όμορφη και κυρίως διαφορετική απο τις συνηθισμενες, μπράβο !

----------


## helatros68

Το Νησος Χιος σε μια μακρινη ληψη στον Σαρωνικο στις 29.1.2010.

nissos chios 29.1.2010.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Χτες κατα την εισοδο της στο λιμανι..
αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους...

----------


## GiannisV

Μια φώτο και απο εμένα....

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Σήμερα στον Σαρωνικο...!*
*Για ολους εσας..!!*
P1300185.JPG

----------


## laz94

> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Σήμερα στον Σαρωνικο...!*
> *Για ολους εσας..!!*
> P1300185.JPG


 
Μια υπέροχη φωτο με τον βάπορα να σκίζει τα νέρα του Σαρωνικού!
Μπράβο Φώτη! 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ! :Wink:

----------


## polykas

> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Σήμερα στον Σαρωνικο...!*
> *Για ολους εσας..!!*
> P1300185.JPG


_ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ..._

----------


## mitilinios

Φωτογραφία από τη σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης ενώ έβρεχε. Θα προσπαθήσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα να ανεβάσω φωτορεπορτάζ από την αναχώρηση της προηγούμενης Κυριακής. :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Για τον Leo τους Γιωργους(Trakman,Polykas)Θαναση και Μανο(vinman)*
P1300188.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλημέρα Φώτη ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ ρε φίλε για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία σου !

----------


## vinman

Καλό μήνα Φώτη...και καλές φωτογραφίσεις... :Wink: 
Υπέροχη,σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## GiannisV

Γνωρίζει κανείς για τυχόν αλλαγές στα δρομολόγια του πλοίου μετά της 25-03-2010?

----------


## Melis7

> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Σήμερα στον Σαρωνικο...!*
> *Για ολους εσας..!!*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75018


Καταπληκτική φώτο. Ήθελα κι εγώ να το βγάλω από την Πειραική, αλλά δεν ήταν καλή η ποιότητα......

----------


## GiannisV

> Γνωρίζει κανείς για τυχόν αλλαγές στα δρομολόγια του πλοίου μετά της 25-03-2010?


Μια απάντηση τουλάχιστον παιδιά...ευχαριστώ

----------


## gtogias

> Μια απάντηση τουλάχιστον παιδιά...ευχαριστώ


 
Νομίζω φίλε GiannisV ότι όλοι (οι ενδιαφερόμενοι) έχουμε την ίδια απορία.

----------


## Naias II

> Γνωρίζει κανείς για τυχόν αλλαγές στα δρομολόγια του πλοίου μετά της 25-03-2010?


Κοίτα στο σάιτ *εδώ*

----------


## GiannisV

> Κοίτα στο σάιτ *εδώ*


Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## ορφεας

Απο 7/2/2010 έως 8/3/2010 το πλοίο σταματά για την ετήσια ακινησία του.

----------


## Melis7

Δηλαδή πρέπει να το ξεχάσω το ταξίδι που ήθελα να κάνω για Χίο......  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## hsw

Κατά 20 λεπτά αναμένεται να μειωθεί το ταξίδι για Σύρο και Μύκονο, 30 λεπτά για Χίο και 35 για Μυτιλήνη με το πλοίο από 26/03 με τα "νέα" του δρομολόγια και ωράρια. Πώς ακριβώς θα το κάνει αυτό???

Επίσης, η Μύκονος θα είναι στο δρομολόγιο κάθε μέρα.

δρομολόγια

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Κατά 20 λεπτά αναμένεται να μειωθεί το ταξίδι για Σύρο και Μύκονο, 30 λεπτά για Χίο και 35 για Μυτιλήνη με το πλοίο από 26/03 με τα "νέα" του δρομολόγια και ωράρια. Πώς ακριβώς θα το κάνει αυτό???
> 
> Επίσης, η Μύκονος θα είναι στο δρομολόγιο κάθε μέρα.
> 
> δρομολόγια



δεν ξερω πως θα γινει αυτο αφου με τις ωρες που ειχε το εβγαζε τσιμα τσιμα το δρομολογιο........οσο για την μυκονο ειναι εκτακτο για την περιοδο του πασχα..και περσυ το ιδιο ειχε γινει..μετα τις 11/04 θα ειναι στα κανονικα του δρομολογια

----------


## opelmanos

> δεν ξερω πως θα γινει αυτο αφου με τις ωρες που ειχε το εβγαζε τσιμα τσιμα το δρομολογιο........οσο για την μυκονο ειναι εκτακτο για την περιοδο του πασχα..και περσυ το ιδιο ειχε γινει..μετα τις 11/04 θα ειναι στα κανονικα του δρομολογια


 όταν λές κανονικά δρομολόγια τί ενοείς ?Πειραιά -Χίο -Μυτιλήνη σκέτο?

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Εχθες το βραδυ στην Χιο...*
*Για ολους τους φιλους...*
P2020201.JPG

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> όταν λές κανονικά δρομολόγια τί ενοείς ?Πειραιά -Χίο -Μυτιλήνη σκέτο?


οχι εννοω τα δρομολογια που εχει τωρα..δηλαδη να πιανει μυκονο καθε δευτερα τεταρτη πεμπτη και παρασκευη απο πειραια και οχι καθε μερα..

----------


## Melis7

> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Εχθες το βραδυ στην Χιο...*
> *Για ολους τους φιλους...*
> P2020201.JPG


Α ρε dokimakos21, με μετέφερες στη Χίο, έστω κι από φωτογραφία..... Πολύ ωραία, να'σαι καλά........ Αντέ να βγει για την ετήσια και να επιστρέψει με το καλό.......

----------


## NAXOS

Το Ν ΧΙΟΣ τη προσεχη εβδομαδα και για 3 δρομολογια θ αντικαταστηση
το Ν ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στη Παροναξια Σαμο

IMG_2684-1.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Το Ν ΧΙΟΣ τη προσεχη εβδομαδα και για 3 δρομολογια θ αντικαταστηση
> το Ν ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στη Παροναξια Σαμο
> 
> IMG_2684-1.JPG


Πάλι? :Confused:

----------


## sparti

Παιδια ποτε παει για επισκευη ?

----------


## Ergis

> Το Ν ΧΙΟΣ τη προσεχη εβδομαδα και για 3 δρομολογια θ αντικαταστηση
> το Ν ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στη Παροναξια Σαμο
> 
> IMG_2684-1.JPG


δεν ηξερε να ειναι αυτη την εβδομαδα....αυριο ανεβαινω αθηνα

----------


## NAXOS

Eλα μη γκρινιαζεις. Θα γυρισεις μ αυτο.
Η φωτο για σενα

IMG_2685-1.JPG

----------


## ορφεας

> Παιδια ποτε παει για επισκευη ?


Apo 8/2 έως 7/3.

----------


## Melis7

To Νήσος Χίος κατά τη χθεσινή του άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.... Παρεπιπτόντως, η γάστρα του θέλει πολύ καθάρισμα όπως την είδα χθες.....

----------


## sparti

ΑΠΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΜΟ

----------


## KABODETHS

πιθανότατα το ερχόμενο ΠΣΚ θα κάνει δρομολόγιο στη γραμμή του(Π-Σ-Μ-Χ-Μ) ξανά.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ελεος....εγω ρωτησα στην ιδια την hellenic αν θα γινει το δρομολογιο και μου ειπαν οχιιιιι......μαλιστα ειναι να φυγω το επομενο σκ και εβγαλα εισιτηρια με το ithaki....ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα γινει?

----------


## KABODETHS

Αυριο το πρωι θα ξερουν σίγουρα

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΜΕΣΗ.....ΔΡΑΣΗ. AΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ

IMG_4105.JPG

IMG_4115.JPG

IMG_4121.JPG

IMG_4130.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> ΑΜΕΣΗ.....ΔΡΑΣΗ. AΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ
> 
> IMG_4105.JPG
> 
> IMG_4115.JPG
> 
> IMG_4121.JPG
> 
> IMG_4130.JPG


Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σας.Ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## vinman

Να 'σαι καλά φίλε NAXOS για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες απο το νησί.. :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

> ΑΜΕΣΗ.....ΔΡΑΣΗ. AΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ
> 
> IMG_4105.JPG
> 
> IMG_4115.JPG
> 
> IMG_4121.JPG
> 
> IMG_4130.JPG


Φίλε NAXOS ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το φωτορεπορτάζ...... Να'σαι καλά

----------


## konigi

17 Δεκεμβριου 2009
Μόλις έχει βγει απο το λιμάνι της Χίου με όλα του τα κέφια!! :Razz:

----------


## NAXOS

AΠΟ ΤΗ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ

IMG_4107.JPG

ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΜΑΣ

IMG_4152.JPG

----------


## Melis7

Συγχαρητήρια για τις πανέμορφες φώτο αυτού του υπέροχου πλοίου, που μην ξεχνάμε ότι φτιάχτηκε από ελληνικά χέρια.....

----------


## vinman

*Αφιερωμένη στον καλό μας φίλο NAXOS η χθεσινή άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76824

----------


## Thanasis89

Να σου την καρφώνει συχνότερα να τρέχεις στην Πειραϊκή και στα πέριξ γενικότερα !  :Wink: 
Τέλειες !

----------


## manoubras 33

Το nissos chios στο λιμάνι της Σύρου!

----------


## NAXOS

ΔΥΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ
Η ΠΟΡΤΑΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΑΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ HELLENIC

IMG_4104-1.JPG

----------


## harlek

Το είδα πριν λίγο στον Πειραιά κι εχουν σβήσει το όνομα του πλοίου πίσω αριστερά (για δεξιά δεν είδα)... γιατί άραγε;
Παρεμπιπτόντως αυτά τα θαλασσί φώτα κρεοπωλείου που φαίνονται και στη φωτο του Naxos γιατί τα βάζουν; Τι κιτς και αντιαισθητικό πράγμα είναι αυτό, νόμιζα ότι μόνο το Aqua τα είχε αλλά φαίνεται έχει γίνει μόδα....!

----------


## Naias II

Το ίδιο παρατήρησα και εγώ

DSC00742.JPG

----------


## nissos_mykonos

παιδια απο την αλλη μερια δεν το εχουν σβησει....και να η αποδειξη...

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους NAXOS,Nikos_V,Polykas,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Thanasis89,Dimitris T και Nikos Maroulis!!
Είσοδος στον Πειραιά στις 12 Φλεβάρη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77043

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Για τους φίλους NAXOS,Nikos_V,Polykas,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Thanasis89,Dimitris T και Nikos Maroulis!!
> Είσοδος στον Πειραιά στις 12 Φλεβάρη!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77043


Ευχαριστω πολυ Μανο υπεροχη ποζα :Very Happy: !!

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε Μανώλη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση ,να σαι καλά.Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε εσένα και τον φίλο Naxos για τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες σας.
Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου.........
DSCF3960.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους vinman,Naxos,Leo,Nikos Maroulis, Thanasis89, Nikos V ,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,TSS  APOLLON, Polykas, dokimakos21 ,Trakman και φυσικά σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## diagoras

Aναχωρηση στις 26 Δεκεμβριου.Αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα στους vinman,nissos mykonos,dimitrisT 
PEIRAIAS 055.JPG

----------


## Melis7

> ΔΥΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ
> Η ΠΟΡΤΑΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΑΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ HELLENIC
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76963


Αυτή κι αν είναι για κάρτ-ποστάλ......!!!!! Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Λίγο πριν την είσοδο του στον Πειραιά,Παρασκευή 12 Φλεβάρη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77111

----------


## nissos_mykonos

πλωρη με πλωρη με το φαιστος
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77323

----------


## polykas

_Στην Ελευσίνα για δεξαμενισμό..._

----------


## No Name

1.Φεύγει το *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ* απο *ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ* και δρομολογείται στη *ΣΑΜΟ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ* με 6 δρομολόγια/εβδομάδα.
-Τρία(3) επιδοτούμενα για *ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΑΓΙΟ ΚΗΡΥΚΟ-ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ-ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ-ΒΑΘΥ &*
-Τρία(3) για *ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΕΥΔΗΛΟ-ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ-ΒΑΘΥ* (Απο 15/6-15/9 κόβεται η ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΙΑ)..................  

Πηγή http://aegaio.blogspot.com/2010/02/blog-post_4797.html

Εχει και συνέχεια και για αλλα πλοια .........

Τι γίνεται εχει κάποιος άλλος τέτοιες πληροφορίες?

----------


## Highspeed 3

Αυτό είναι πλάκα ή πραργματικό;

----------


## nissos_mykonos

τι κεραμιδα ειναι αυτη???????εχω παθει πλακα.......αν οντως γινει αυτο θα φερει μεγαλες αλλαγες στο αιγαιο.............εεε ρε βραδιατικα τι μας κανετε.......

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτό είναι πλάκα ή πραργματικό;


 :shock:Kαλά έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου παίδες.Μακάρι να είναι έτσι και να μας ξαναρθει η Αριαδνάρα!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσει αυτο το project..........ΒΕΒΑΙΑ με την διαφορα οτι δεν θελω τα πλοια να αλλαξουν ονοματα και χρωματα....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Nissos Chios σήμερα περνόντας απο Πέραμα με κατεύθυνση τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας, όπου και γεννήθηκε, προφανώς για μπανάκι :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

Παιδιά αν είναι να έρθει πίσω  Αριάδνη μας τότε ας πάει Σαμο-Ικαρία το πλοίο... Διαφορετικά....... ούτε να το σκέφτομαι δεν θέλω...

----------


## hsw

Ένα πράγμα μόνο να ρωτήσω: Η Αριάδνη δεν έχει ναυλωθεί και φέτος το καλοκαίρι;;  :Confused:

----------


## Giovanaut

Εμεινα μ' αυτα που δαβασα....!!!

----------


## NAXOS

ΦΙΛΕ ΝΟ ΝΑΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΝΩ - ΚΑΤΩ. Ο ¨ΚΑΤΑΚΚΟΚΙΝΟΣ" ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ  ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΝΕΩΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ ΤΗΣ HSW???? ΓΙΑ ΜΑΘΕ, ΓΙΑ ΜΑΘΕ. ΑΝΤΕ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ . ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ!!!!!!!!
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΟΥ ...ΚΑΡΦΙΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΩΝ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ. ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΟ? ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΚΟ?? ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ. ΙΔΩΜΕΝ Η ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ.....
ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΤΗ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ

IMG_2508.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Συγνώμη δηλαδή αυτό το σενάριο λέει ότι και τα δύο νήσος των χειμώνα θα πηγαίνουν Σύρο - Μύκονο - Πάρο - Νάξο??????????????
Χμμμμ!!!!! και τι ακριβώς θα μεταφέρουν αέρα!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Mερικές ακόμη φωτο απο το πέρασμα του στη δίαυλο

----------


## dokimakos21

*NISSOS CHIOS-Στην Χιο...*
*P2020200.JPG*

----------


## KABODETHS

κάθε χρόνο λίγο πριν το καλοκαίρι φουντώνουν τα σενάρια περί αποχώρησης του πλοίου από τη Χίο αλλά το καλοκαιράκι πάντα με το ΧΙΟΣ πάμε στο νησί. Ετσι νομίζω θα γίνει και φέτος..

----------


## vinman

*...στον Πειραιά για τους φίλους dokimakos21,gtogias,opelmanos,DimitrisT,Giovanaut,  diagoras,Nissos Mykonos!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78053

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω πολυ Μανωλη για την αφιερωση.Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια

----------


## boukou

το πλοιο ποτε ξαναμπένει στην γραμμή???

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> το πλοιο ποτε ξαναμπένει στην γραμμή???


συμφωνα με την hsw ξεκιναει 8/03/2010.........ομως διαθεσιμα δρομολογια στα συστηματα κρατησεων προς το παρον ειναι απο 15/03/2010

----------


## Giovanaut

> *...στον Πειραιά για τους φίλους dokimakos21,gtogias,opelmanos,DimitrisT,Giovanaut,  diagoras,Nissos Mykonos!*


Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση με την υπεροχη πλωρατη φωτο του... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Είσοδος στον Πειραιά,αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Artmios sintihakis,Trakman,dokimakos21,TOM,Captain_nionios  ,Nikos_V και ελμεψη,που σήμερα μέσα απο τον φακό τους μας χάρισαν όλοι τους μοναδικές εικόνες!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78950

----------


## Trakman

Μάνο, ήρθες και μας αποτελείωσες...!!!! :Wink:  
Τι άλλο να πω?!?!?! Πάρα πάρα πολύ όμορφη, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> *Είσοδος στον Πειραιά,αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Artmios sintihakis,Trakman,dokimakos21,TOM,Captain_nionios  ,Nikos_V και ελμεψη,που σήμερα μέσα απο τον φακό τους μας χάρισαν όλοι τους μοναδικές εικόνες!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78950


 Αυτα είναιιιιι...σε ευχαριστώ Μάνο!!!!Ενα απο τα πλοία που είναι στο ΤΟΡ 10 μου!!!!Να 'σαι καλαααα.!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου ρε Μανο με τα ωραια σου. Να σαι καλα φιλε μου!!!

----------


## GiannisV

> συμφωνα με την hsw ξεκιναει 8/03/2010.........ομως διαθεσιμα δρομολογια στα συστηματα κρατησεων προς το παρον ειναι απο 15/03/2010


Γιατί να συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## GiannisV

> συμφωνα με την hsw ξεκιναει 8/03/2010.........ομως διαθεσιμα δρομολογια στα συστηματα κρατησεων προς το παρον ειναι απο 15/03/2010


Το πλοίο ξεκινάει δρομόλογια στις 12-03-2010 τελικά...

----------


## nissos_mykonos

το πλοιο πηγαινει αυτη την στιγμη και παλι στην ελευσινα.............

----------


## opelmanos

> Το πλοίο ξεκινάει δρομόλογια στις 12-03-2010 τελικά...


Όταν λές δρομολόγια για που ενοοείς?Αυτό το δρομολόγιο που έκανε ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΛΟ-ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ?/

----------


## GiannisV

Ο λόγος που πάει Ελευσίνα?

----------


## GiannisV

> Όταν λές δρομολόγια για που ενοοείς?Αυτό το δρομολόγιο που έκανε ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΛΟ-ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ?/


Ναι,μπορείς να το δείς και στο openseas αλλά και στα ταξιδιωτικά πρακτορεία.

----------


## opelmanos

Αρα περί ανέμων και υδάτων οι φήμες που είχαν ακουστεί οτί θα έφευγε από την γραμμή!!! :Mad: 
Γι 'αυτό παιδιά άλλη φορα καλύτερα να περιμένετε να ανακοινωθεί κάτι επίσημο σε όλα τα θέματα των πλοίων και όχι να πετάμε πληροφορίες τύπου:Μου πε κάποιος από την Εταιρεία η ακούσα από κάποιο μέλος του πληρώματος και διάφορα άλλα.Πρέπει επιτέλους να σταματήσει αυτό το ραδιοαρβύλα πόσες φορές ποια πρέπει να το πούμε?

Ας προσέχουμε τι λέμε και όχι ότι μας κατέβει, στο φινάλε κάποιοι άνθρωποι ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙΤΕ.
_Και σας παρακαλω ,αυτα που ακουτε απο τα πληρωματα ,να ειναι διασταυρωμενα γιατι πολλες φορες δημιουργουνται εντυπωσεις που οδηγουνε σε λανθασμενα συμπερασματα.σαςευχαριστω_

----------


## GiannisV

Πρέπει να διασταυρώνουμε τις πληροφορείες και να είναι απο έγκυρη πηγή.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αρα περί ανέμων και υδάτων οι φήμες που είχαν ακουστεί οτί θα έφευγε από την γραμμή!!!
> Γι 'αυτό παιδιά άλλη φορα καλύτερα να περιμένετε να ανακοινωθεί κάτι επίσημο σε όλα τα θέματα των πλοίων και όχι να πετάμε πληροφορίες τύπου:Μου πε κάποιος από την Εταιρεία η ακούσα από κάποιο μέλος του πληρώματος και διάφορα άλλα.Πρέπει επιτέλους να σταματήσει αυτό το ραδιοαρβύλα πόσες φορές ποια πρέπει να το πούμε?
> 
> Ας προσέχουμε τι λέμε και όχι ότι μας κατέβει, στο φινάλε κάποιοι άνθρωποι ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙΤΕ.
> _Και σας παρακαλω ,αυτα που ακουτε απο τα πληρωματα ,να ειναι διασταυρωμενα γιατι πολλες φορες δημιουργουνται εντυπωσεις που οδηγουνε σε λανθασμενα συμπερασματα.σαςευχαριστω_


*ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ.......ΟΠΩΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΤΕ!!!!Εσύ οτι γράφεις είναι ΔΙΑΣΤΑΥΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΚΥΡΟ ΔΛΔ?¶λλη φορά αν γράψουμε κάτι και δε επαληθευτεί παρακαλώ να μας κάνεις ΒΑΝ.*

----------


## polykas

_Το πλοίο έπεσε από την δεξαμενή και βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα στην ίδια θέση που ήτανε._

----------


## konigi

Μήπως υπάρχει φώτο εκ του δεξαμενισμού?

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Δοκιμαστικό πλου αυτη την ωρα για το νησος χιος........απο αυριο επιστρεφει στα κανονικα του δρομολογια........(καιρος του ηταν μας ελειψε...........)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Leo και Nikos V στην πατριδα σας, 14/4/2009!!!

Nissos_Chios_Syros_14_4_2009.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Nissos Mykonos 10.40 που πέρασα απο Ναυσι, τα συνεργεία του πλοίου βάζανε τις τελευταίες πινελιές, για να σας έρθει πίσω κουκλί :Wink:  

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 01 11-03-2010.jpg

----------


## leo85

> Φίλε Nissos Mykonos 10.40 που πέρασα απο Ναυσι, τα συνεργεία του πλοίου βάζανε τις τελευταίες πινελιές, για να σας έρθει πίσω κουκλί 
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 01 11-03-2010.jpg


 φιλε pantelis 2009 καλησπερα αντε με το καλο στα δρομολογια του :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dokimakos21

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Επεστρεψε στον Πειραια και αναμενει να ξεκινησει...!!
P3120151.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Επεστρεψε στον Πειραια και αναμενει να ξεκινησει...!!
> P3120151.jpg


λεγεται οτι θα διπλωσει το νησος μυκονος εδω στη ναξο .ξερουμε τιποτα τετοιο;

----------


## MYTILENE

> λεγεται οτι θα διπλωσει το νησος μυκονος εδω στη ναξο .ξερουμε τιποτα τετοιο;


 Πάντως στα δρομολόγια του είναι μέχρι 11/04 ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: !!!!!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Μα πότε θα ανοίξει πλάνα για δρομολόγια για μετά τις 11/4 επιτέλους;
12/3 έχουμε.
Πού ζούμε, ρε παιδιά; 
Δηλ. τί άλλο να πούμε;

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Μα πότε θα ανοίξει πλάνα για δρομολόγια για μετά τις 11/4 επιτέλους;
> 12/3 έχουμε.
> Πού ζούμε, ρε παιδιά; 
> Δηλ. τί άλλο να πούμε;


εδω δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις εισιτηριο για της 24/03 που αρχιζουν τα highspeed για ενα μηνα λες...........

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά εγώ πάντως έβγαλα σήμερα το απόγευμα εισητήριο και το σύστημα είναι μια χαρά

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Παιδιά εγώ πάντως έβγαλα σήμερα το απόγευμα εισητήριο και το σύστημα είναι μια χαρά


για που φιλε μανο και ποτε ομως?

----------


## opelmanos

Ορίστε φίλε μου :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Για μετά τις 11/4 μιλάνε Μάνο...Το εισητήριο σου είναι 18/3!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

εμεις λενε για τα δρομολογια μετα απο 11/4/2010....μεχρι εκει ολα ενταξει με νησος χιος-μυκονος........18/03/2010 φευγω εγω με το αδερφακι του στις 18.00 φιλε μανο .......

----------


## opelmanos

Δίκιο έχετε παίδες λάθος δικό μου !!!Φίλε Νήσος ελπίζω να σε δώ εκείνη την μέρα στο λιμάνι :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Πειραιάς 25 Σεπτέμβρη 2009,λίγο πριν την απογευματινή του είσοδο στο λιμάνι,πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα!
Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Dimitris T,opelmanos!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81667

----------


## Trakman

Βάλθηκες να μας τρελάνεις κυριακάτικα!!!! Εξαιρετικές ΟΛΕΣ!!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Πειραιάς 25 Σεπτέμβρη 2009,λίγο πριν την απογευματινή του είσοδο στο λιμάνι,πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα!
> Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Dimitris T,opelmanos!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81667


Μανο ευχαριστω πολυ ολες οι φωτο σου ειναι απιστευτες!!!
Η χθεσινη αναχωριση του Νησος Χιος για τους αιγαιοπλοο,vinman,Naias II,Trakman,opelmanos.......

P3130081.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Οι βόμβες από τη Σύρο συνεχίζουν να πέφτουν ανελέητα και το απολαμβάνουμε!!! 
Να'σαι καλά Νίκο!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Στον Σαρωνικο 30/1/2010...!!
Για τους Trakman,Vinman,Leo,Nikos V.,Thanasis89,φανουλα... :Wink: 
P1300180.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Στον Σαρωνικο 30/1/2010...!!
> Για τους Trakman,Vinman,Leo,Nikos V.,Thanasis89,φανουλα...
> P1300180.jpg


Τέτοιες φωτό πρέπει να μπαίνουν στην γκαλερύ.Ευχαριστούμε Φώτη όπως θα ευχαριστήσω τους Nikos v kai vinman για τις αφιερώσεις..

----------


## Thanasis89

Καταπληκτική ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Φώτη ! Να είσαι καλά !

----------


## vinman

Νικόλα και Φώτη πανέμορφες και ολοζώντανες φωτογραφίες!!
Σας ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις..!

----------


## DimitrisT

Μανώλη,Νίκο & Φώτη πανέμορφες και μαγευτικές φωτογραφίες!!!!!!Μπράβο σε όλους!!!!!!

----------


## GiannisV

> Μανο ευχαριστω πολυ ολες οι φωτο σου ειναι απιστευτες!!!
> Η χθεσινη αναχωριση του Νησος Χιος για τους αιγαιοπλοο,vinman,Naias II,Trakman,opelmanos.......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81703



Απο ποιό σημείο τραβήχτηκε??

----------


## kenteris

> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Στον Σαρωνικο 30/1/2010...!!
> Για τους Trakman,Vinman,Leo,Nikos V.,Thanasis89,φανουλα...
> P1300180.jpg


 τελεια φωτο συγχαρητηρια!!!!!

----------


## Trakman

> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Στον Σαρωνικο 30/1/2010...!!
> Για τους Trakman,Vinman,Leo,Nikos V.,Thanasis89,φανουλα...
> P1300180.jpg


Υπέροχη εν πλω φώτο!!!! Ευχαριστούμε Φώτη!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Mitni

Surf στα απόνερα του Χίος με σκάφος. (τυχαία εύρεση)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clFGj...ayer_embedded#

----------


## vinman

*Προσοχή:Παρακαλούνται οι φωτογράφοι όπως απομακρυνθούν απο την άκρη της προβλήτας....Το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο να τους καταπιεί...
...Τήνος 19 Σεπτεμβρίου...για όλη την παρέα του περασμένου Ιουλίου..*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81814

----------


## Rocinante

> *Προσοχή:Παρακαλούνται οι φωτογράφοι όπως απομακρυνθούν απο την άκρη της προβλήτας....Το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο να τους καταπιεί...*
> *...Τήνος 19 Σεπτεμβρίου...για όλη την παρέα του περασμένου Ιουλίου..*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81814


 Δεν εχει να παω πουθενα.
Γιατι ως γνωστον δεν τρωγομαι με τιποτα... :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

Είσοδος στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.Αφιερωμένη σε ολο το forum που είναι και πάλι κοντά μας.P1020183.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Η αγαπημένη τσιμινιέρα!!Αφιερωμένη στον Έργη και στον VINMAN
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82139

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους opelmanos,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Thanasis89,Φανούλα!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82155

----------


## φανούλα

> *Για τους φίλους opelmanos,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Thanasis89,Φανούλα!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82155


Πως με κατάλαβες βρε ότι σε παρακολουθώ από το πρωί :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ???

----------


## DimitrisT

16/3  Αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος από το λιμάνι της Χίου

----------


## Melis7

> Μανο ευχαριστω πολυ ολες οι φωτο σου ειναι απιστευτες!!!
> Η χθεσινη αναχωριση του Νησος Χιος για τους αιγαιοπλοο,vinman,Naias II,Trakman,opelmanos.......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81703


Πάντα όμως οι φώτο από τη Σύρο είναι τέλειες...... Ευχαριστούμε πολύ......

----------


## Melis7

> *Προσοχή:Παρακαλούνται οι φωτογράφοι όπως απομακρυνθούν απο την άκρη της προβλήτας....Το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο να τους καταπιεί...
> ...Τήνος 19 Σεπτεμβρίου...για όλη την παρέα του περασμένου Ιουλίου..*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81814


Πλώρη που διψάει για πολλά μίλια.......

----------


## vinman

*Λίγο πριν την είσοδο του στο λιμάνι..!!
Για όλη την παρέα της Τήνου αλλά και τον Nikos_V!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82494

----------


## opelmanos

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά ?Το πλοίο τις Παρασκευές απο Μυτιλήνη πρός Πειραιά δεν περνάει από΄Συρομυκονία?
Πάντως από Μυτιλήνη με τα πρωινά δρομολογια  έχει βολέψει πάρα πολύ κόσμο!!

----------


## vinman

*Πολύς κόσμος στην χθεσινοαπογευματινή αναχώρηση του..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82537

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*vinman  ευχαριστουμε ολες ειναι τελειες*

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά ?Το πλοίο τις Παρασκευές απο Μυτιλήνη πρός Πειραιά δεν περνάει από΄Συρομυκονία?
> Πάντως από Μυτιλήνη με τα πρωινά δρομολογια έχει βολέψει πάρα πολύ κόσμο!!


Κανονικά τις Παρασκευές στο δρομολόγιο Μυτιλήνη - Πειραιάς περνάει μόνο από τη Σύρο και όχι από τη Μύκονο. Δηλ. το πλοίο κάνει: Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Σύρος - Πειραιάς. 
Ειδικά για τις μέρες του Πάσχα όμως, το πλοίο πιάνει και Μύκονο στο "κατέβασμα" προς Πειραιά τις Παρασκευές. 

Χαίρομαι να μαθαίνω ότι οι Μυτιληνιοί το προτιμάνε, γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πλοίο θα παραμείνει στη γραμμή, αναβαθμίζοντάς μας όλους.

----------


## DeepBlue

Σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και οχι μόνο... P1020205.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Κανονικά τις Παρασκευές στο δρομολόγιο Μυτιλήνη - Πειραιάς περνάει μόνο από τη Σύρο και όχι από τη Μύκονο. Δηλ. το πλοίο κάνει: Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Σύρος - Πειραιάς. 
> Ειδικά για τις μέρες του Πάσχα όμως, το πλοίο πιάνει και Μύκονο στο "κατέβασμα" προς Πειραιά τις Παρασκευές. 
> 
> Χαίρομαι να μαθαίνω ότι οι Μυτιληνιοί το προτιμάνε, γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πλοίο θα παραμείνει στη γραμμή, αναβαθμίζοντάς μας όλους.


Πρωσωπικά εγώ αν και Νελίτης το προτιμάω χίλιες φορές απ ότι το Μυτιλήνη και το Λισσός γιατί αυτό που με νοιάζει είναι να γλυτώσω το ξενύχτι.Και είναι σχετικά καλή η τιμή του εισητηρίου(36,80)Το μόνο δύσκολο είναι το πρωϊνό ξύπνημα από κεί και πέρα ταξιδεύεις με απίστευτη άνεση και λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία  ,το μόνο που με χαλάει σε όλη την ιστορία είναι η Συρομυκονία.Πρέπει να την καταργήσουν και να πηγαίνει απευθείας ΧΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ,και να υπάρχει 2 φορές την εβδομάδα μεσημεριανό δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά όπως παλιά .

----------


## vinman

*Xθές το απόγευμα...για τους φίλους Nikos_V,opelmanos,Thanasis89,Trakman,Σκορπιος!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82694

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Νήσος Χίος σήμερα το μεσημέρι φωτογραφημένο από την Μαρίνα Ζέα..Αφιερωμένη στον vinman που αυτό το διήμερο μας έχει τρελάνει(με την καλή έννοια) με τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του!
*P40223371.jpg

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> ....το μόνο που με χαλάει σε όλη την ιστορία είναι η Συρομυκονία.Πρέπει να την καταργήσουν και να πηγαίνει απευθείας ΧΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ,και να υπάρχει 2 φορές την εβδομάδα μεσημεριανό δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά όπως παλιά .


Σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερο το "απευθείας από Πειραιά και απευθείας προς Πειραιά" για τους Χιώτες και τους Μυτιληνιούς αλλά το δοκίμασε η HSW με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ (που έφευγε 12.30 από Πειραιά για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη, θα θυμάσαι) και δεν το συνέχισε. 
Πάντως ακόμη και με τη Μύκονο και τη Σύρο μέσα στο δρομολόγιο, πάλι είναι πιο σύντομο το ταξίδι Λέσβος - Πειραιάς με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, σε σχέση με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Μακάρι να μπορούσε η Λέσβος και η Χίος να έχουν ένα καλό πλοίο, που να πηγαίνει "καρφί" Χίο - Λέσβο, κι ας μας το παίρνανε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ από τα νερά μας.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πάντως ακόμη και με τη Μύκονο και τη Σύρο μέσα στο δρομολόγιο, πάλι είναι πιο σύντομο το ταξίδι Λέσβος - Πειραιάς με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, σε σχέση με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.


Πιο γρήγορο είναι όντως αλλά είναι και ελαφρώς πιο ακριβό και ανεβαίνοντας προς Μυτιλήνη οι ώρες άφιξης είναι χάλια...

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Xθές το απόγευμα...για τους φίλους Nikos_V,opelmanos,Thanasis89,Trakman,Σκορπιος!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82694





> *Το Νήσος Χίος σήμερα το μεσημέρι φωτογραφημένο από την Μαρίνα Ζέα..Αφιερωμένη στον vinman που αυτό το διήμερο μας έχει τρελάνει(με την καλή έννοια) με τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του!
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82712


Ευχαριστουμε για ακομη μια φορα Μανο :Cool: 
Καλα το λεει ο Γιαννακης :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> ΔΥΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ
> Η ΠΟΡΤΑΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΑΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ HELLENIC
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76963


πολυ ομορφη φιλε Ναξος!

----------


## opelmanos

> Σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερο το "απευθείας από Πειραιά και απευθείας προς Πειραιά" για τους Χιώτες και τους Μυτιληνιούς αλλά το δοκίμασε η HSW με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ (που έφευγε 12.30 από Πειραιά για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη, θα θυμάσαι) και δεν το συνέχισε. 
> Πάντως ακόμη και με τη Μύκονο και τη Σύρο μέσα στο δρομολόγιο, πάλι είναι πιο σύντομο το ταξίδι Λέσβος - Πειραιάς με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, σε σχέση με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
> Μακάρι να μπορούσε η Λέσβος και η Χίος να έχουν ένα καλό πλοίο, που να πηγαίνει "καρφί" Χίο - Λέσβο, κι ας μας το παίρνανε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ από τα νερά μας.


Eνοοείται οτί είναι πολύ ποιό ωραίο από τα άλλα πλοία και έχει σώσει πολύ κόσμο αλλά βολεύει μόνο στον κατεβασμό από Μυτιλήνη ,στον ανεβασμό πάλι τρώς το ρημάδι το ξενύχτι.Πρέπει να βάλουν όπωσδήποτε 3 πρωϊνα την εβδομάδα από Πειραιά !Αυτό θα ήταν το ιδανικότερο

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> έχει σώσει πολύ κόσμο αλλά βολεύει μόνο στον κατεβασμό από Μυτιλήνη ,στον ανεβασμό πάλι τρώς το ρημάδι το ξενύχτι.


Σ' αυτό θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου. Και το πρόβλημα αφορά κυρίως τους Μυτιληνιούς, μιας και το πλοίο φτάνει σε εντελώς "κουφή" ώρα στη Λέσβο (04.45). Και με δεδομένο ότι έχει αναχώρηση από Λέσβο στις 06.45, είναι αδύνατο να επιτρέψει π.χ. την παραμονή των επιβατών στις καμπίνες μέχρι να ξημερώσει, όπως κάνουν άλλες εταιρίες (λ.χ. το Superfast II, αν και φτάνει στον Πειραιά στις 05.30, επιτρέπει στους επιβάτες να παραμείνουν στο πλοίο μέχρι τις 8 το πρωί). Ετσι, ο επιβάτης της Λέσβου που επιλέγει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, φτάνει σε εντελώς ακατάλληλη ώρα. Και καλά να μένει στη Μυτιλήνη, να πεις ότι παέι αμέσως στο σπίτι του. Αν π.χ. θέλει να πάει στον Μόλυβο ή στην Ερεσό, θα πρέπει να περιμένει μέσα στην άγρια νύχτα μέχρι να ξημερώσει, για να πάρει το ΚΤΕΛ. Κατά συνέπεια, είναι προτιμότερο (για τον κάτοικο της Λέσβου) να πάρει το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ή το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, μιας και θα φτάσει σε πολύ πιο βολική ώρα στον προορισμό του. Δηλ. στην πράξη η αυξημένη ταχύτητα του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ δε μεταφράζεται σε πλεονέκτημα για τη Λέσβο αλλά μάλλον είναι "μειονέκτημα".

----------


## vinman

*Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82791

----------


## opelmanos

> *Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82791


Vinman και Αιγαιόπλοος έστω και καθυστερημένα ανταποδίδω με αυτή την φωτό ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΧΑΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΑΣ.
Ο βάπορας σε στιγμές ξεκούρασης που τόσο ανάγκη την έχει..
Μακάρι για πολλά ακόμα χρόνια να τον έχουμε κοντά μας ..ΚΑΛΌ ΠΑΣΧΑ και καλά ταξίδια σε όλο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82935

----------


## opelmanos

Ο Βάπορας σήμερα στην γνώριμη του εδώ και δύο μέρες θέση,από αύριο στην δουλειά και πάλι .
Ειδική αφιέρωση στον φίλο Vinman . 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83015

----------


## GiannisV

Γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να φύγει το πλοίο απο τη γραμμή? το openseas έχει δρομολόγια μέχρι τής 12/4/2010.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Αγαπητέ Opelmanos ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. 
Κάθε τι που έχει σχέση με τη Λέσβο, μου λέει πολλά, γιατί το νησί το έχω στην καρδιά μου και κάθε φορά που έρχομαι πολύ το απολαμβάνω. Και δεν είναι μόνο οι συγγενείς και οι φίλοι που "ευθύνονται" για την αγάπη μου αλλά η ομορφιά και η αυθεντικότητα του τεράστιου νησιού.
Αμα παραμείνει το "Χίος" στη γραμμή, λέω να έρθω προς τα κει το καλοκαιράκι.

----------


## vinman

> Ο Βάπορας σήμερα στην γνώριμη του εδώ και δύο μέρες θέση,από αύριο στην δουλειά και πάλι .
> Ειδική αφιέρωση στον φίλο Vinman . 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83015


*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!
Για σένα αλλά και για τους φίλους Αιγαιοπλόος,Dimitris T,Nikos_V η αναχώρηση του την Μεγάλη Πέμπτη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83139

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!
> Για σένα αλλά και για τους φίλους Αιγαιοπλόος,Dimitris T,Nikos_V η αναχώρηση του την Μεγάλη Πέμπτη!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83139


Δεν υπαρχουν σχολια για τις φωτο σου Μανο :Cool: 
Η σημερινη αναχωριση του Νησος Χιος για εσενα και τους αιγαιοπλοο,GianniV,opelmanos,DimitrisT,zozef......  .... :Wink: 

P4050566.JPG

----------


## GiannisV

> Δεν υπαρχουν σχολια για τις φωτο σου Μανο
> Η σημερινη αναχωριση του Νησος Χιος για εσενα και τους αιγαιοπλοο,GianniV,opelmanos,DimitrisT,zozef......  ....
> 
> P4050566.JPG


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ...

----------


## DeepBlue

Σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου μια από τον Πειραιά... P1020535.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

απο το σημερινο μου ταξιδι με το νησος χιος εδω μερικες απο μυκονο..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83537

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83538

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83539

----------


## vinman

> Δεν υπαρχουν σχολια για τις φωτο σου Μανο
> Η σημερινη αναχωριση του Νησος Χιος για εσενα και τους αιγαιοπλοο,GianniV,opelmanos,DimitrisT,zozef......  ....
> 
> P4050566.JPG


*Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία Νικόλα!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83675

----------


## Thanasis89

Είσοδος... Που αλλού ; 

DSC02015.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Απο μακρια :Wink:  
TINOS 5 210.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

Έισοδος στο μεγάλο λιμάνι για τους giorgos.... pantelis2009,manos75,nkr,erenShip P1020831.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Μία εντυπωσιακή είσοδος του πλοίου στην Τήνο πέρυσι στις 19 Σεπτεμβρίου!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,TSS APOLLON,Φανούλα,Rocinante,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Trakman,Dimitris T,opelmanos,dokimakos21,Thanasis89,Nikos_V,Αιγαιοπ  λοος και στον Leo και ας μην του αρέσει το πλοίο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84318

----------


## diagoras

Εντυπωσιακη φωτογραφια Μανο.Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*vinman  ευχαριστουμε υπεροχη μανουβρα και κλιση του πλοιου...*

----------


## DimitrisT

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία φίλε Μανώλη.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση,να σαι καλά.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΒΟΛΤΟΥΛΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΥΡ ΓΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΟΥΛΑ

ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΗΣΙΟΤΕΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΧΑΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΜΑΓΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΣ

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ



----------


## vinman

*...για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84541

----------


## vinman

*...αναχώρηση απο Τήνο τον Σεπτέμβρη που πέρασε...
Για όλη την παρέα του νησιού του περασμένου Ιουλίου..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84923

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι καμπανάκι? Είπαμε θα το επαναλάβουμε  :Razz: , πριν απολυθεί ο sylver23 και όταν άλλοι έχουν πάει στα χωριά τους για μπάνια  :Razz: ..... ή μετά? έχω ένα θέμα εδώ  :Very Happy: .

----------


## opelmanos

> *...αναχώρηση απο Τήνο τον Σεπτέμβρη που πέρασε...*
> *Για όλη την παρέα του νησιού του περασμένου Ιουλίου..!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84923


 Μα είπα και εγώ σου τελείωσαν οι φωτογραφίες από εκείνη την ημέρα ? :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

> Αυτό είναι καμπανάκι? Είπαμε θα το επαναλάβουμε , *πριν απολυθεί ο sylver23* και όταν άλλοι έχουν πάει στα χωριά τους για μπάνια ..... ή μετά? έχω ένα θέμα εδώ .


Τετοια λέγε και μετά κανόνισε να μου δικαιολογήσεις την λιποταξία....

----------


## giorgos....

απογευματινή αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά.. για όλους εσάς..

P3310133.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> απογευματινή αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά.. για όλους εσάς..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85056


Πανεμορφη Γιωργη...... :Cool:

----------


## erenShip

έχει κανένας φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου?

----------


## DimitrisT

> έχει κανένας φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου?


 2 από τα 3 σαλόνια του πλοίου μπορείς να δείς εδώ

----------


## Stylianos

Υπέροχες όλες!!! υπάρχουν διαμαρτυρίες απο τους κατοίκους της βόρειας ελλάδας,γιατι πιάνει προτα Σύρο,και επομένως γίνεται πιο κουραστικό το ταξίδι,δεν νομίζω πάντως να αλλάξει κατι...

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Nikos_V και Dimitris T..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85367

----------


## kenteris

Eπειδη θελω να ταξιδεψω με το χιος στις 27/04 για μυτιληνη παρατηρησα οτι δεν υπαρχει δρομολογιο.ποιος ο λογος της διακοπης?

----------


## dokimakos21

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Στον Σαρωνικο...!!
Για ολους εσας...!
P1300190.jpg

----------


## erenShip

εγώ άκουσα ότι θα πάει στην γραμμή Ικαρία-Σάμο και στην θέση του θα μπει το Νήσος Μύκονος...λέτε να ισχύει?!

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Μανώλη για την αφιέρωση,άψογη φωτογραφία.
Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου.......
DSCF4110.jpg
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## opelmanos

> εγώ άκουσα ότι θα πάει στην γραμμή Ικαρία-Σάμο και στην θέση του θα μπει το Νήσος Μύκονος...λέτε να ισχύει?!


Δεν ισχύει απολύτως τίποτα απ ότι ακούγεται .Το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει για μια ακόμα σεζον και ας ελπίσουμε μόνιμα στο καθιερωμένο του δρομολόγιο. :Very Happy:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Eπειδη θελω να ταξιδεψω με το χιος στις 27/04 για μυτιληνη παρατηρησα οτι δεν υπαρχει δρομολογιο.ποιος ο λογος της διακοπης?


Διοτι 27/4 ειναι Τρίτη και συμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων δέν εχει δρομολόγιο τις Τρίτες απο Πειραιά όπως και την Κυριακή 
περισσότερα εδω http://www.hellenicseaways.gr//media...chi1204_gr.pdf

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Διοτι 27/4 ειναι Τρίτη και συμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων δέν εχει δρομολόγιο τις Τρίτες απο Πειραιά όπως και την Κυριακή 
> περισσότερα εδω http://www.hellenicseaways.gr//media...chi1204_gr.pdf


ο φιλος kenteris εχει δικιο γιατι δεν υπαρχουν δρομολογια στο συστημα απο 26/04/2010..ναι μεν δεν εχει δρομολογιο απο πειραια τριτη-κυριακη αλλα ουτε τις υπολοιπες μερες απο 26/04....

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Για τους φίλους Nikos_V και Dimitris T..!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85367


Ευχαριστω πολυ Μανο :Very Happy: 
Με τις φωτογραφιες σου εχεις κανει τον κοσμο να παραμιλαει!!!!
Για ολους τους φαν του πλοιου....

PB210705.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Αναχώριση Νήσος Χίος... Στους Leo, dokimakos, vinman, Nikos_V και DimitrisT...

DSC06145.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Μετά την εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του Θανάση μία είσοδος στον Πειραιά στις 12 Φεβρουαρίου!!
Φυσικά για τον Θανάση αλλά και τους Trakman,dokimakos21,Dimitris T,opelmanos,Nikos_V,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Laz94,TSS APOLLON,Φανούλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85735

----------


## NAXOS

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΣΥΡΙΑΝΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΧΑΙΡΟΝΤΑΙ

IMG_4108.JPG

----------


## laz94

> *Μετά την εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του Θανάση μία είσοδος στον Πειραιά στις 12 Φεβρουαρίου!!*
> *Φυσικά για τον Θανάση αλλά και τους Trakman,dokimakos21,Dimitris T,opelmanos,Nikos_V,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Laz94,TSS APOLLON,Φανούλα!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85735


ευχαριστώ πολύ! Πανέμορφη! :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Βγάλτε το πολλές φώτο από τις Κυκλάδες γιατί το κόβω να μη το βλέπετε τόσο συχνά όσο τώρα.........στο άμεσο μέλλον........ :Wink:  :Wink: !!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Aναχώρηση για Σύρο Μύκονο Χίο Μυτιλήνη!!! Για τους tasos@@@, vinman, NikosV, Nissos Mykonos, DimitrisT και σ' όλους τους Μυτιληνιούς!!!

IMG571.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για την Φανουλα που ανεβασε μια πολυ ομορφη αλλα και πολυ ιδιαιτερη φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Για την Φανουλα που ανεβασε μια πολυ ομορφη αλλα και πολυ ιδιαιτερη φωτογραφια!!!






WOW!!!Η φώτο σου φίλε  τα σπάει..... :Surprised: Να στην πειράξω λίγο να γίνει ακόμα πιο super?Ήδη όμως είναι απίστευτη...

----------


## Tasos@@@

> WOW!!!Η φίλε σου φώτο τα σπάει.....Να στην πειράξω λίγο να γίνει ακόμα πιο super?Ήδη όμως είναι απίστευτη...


Να'σαι καλα φιλε μου!Και δεν την πειραζεις?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Για την επική φώτο σου Τάσο...Ειλικρινα χίλια μπράβο!!! :Surprised:

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Αιγαιοπλόος,Sylver23,Thanasis89,dokimakos2  1,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Tasos@@@,TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85991

----------


## Tasos@@@

Speed η φωτο τα σπαει!!Nice job!!Φιλε Μανο εγραψες!!!Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Για την επική φώτο σου Τάσο...Ειλικρινα χίλια μπράβο!!!


Εκπληκτική !!  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## GiannisV

Δυστηχώς το πλοίο αλλάζει δρομολόγιο και γίνεται Πειραιάς-Χίο-Λέσβο διαμαρτήρομαι ήταν όμορφη γραμμή και δε βλέπω λόγο να αλλάξει το δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν πειράζει φίλε...Βλέπουν λόγο οι κάτοικοι των νησιών Χίου κ Λέσβου!

----------


## Leo

Πατριώτη GiannisV διαμαρτυρόμενοι ήταν οι Χιώτες και οι Μυτηλινιοί δικαιολογημένα γιατί πήγαιναν γύρω γύρω όλοι, όπως και οι ΙκαροΣαμιώτες. Εμείς θα έχουμε το αδελφό, άρα για μας δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, κι εκείνοι θα πηγαίνουν σβέλτα σπίτι τους χωρίς στάσεις.

----------


## opelmanos

> Δυστηχώς το πλοίο αλλάζει δρομολόγιο και γίνεται Πειραιάς-Χίο-Λέσβο διαμαρτήρομαι ήταν όμορφη γραμμή και δε βλέπω λόγο να αλλάξει το δρομολόγιο.


To ένα και μοναδικό μειονέκτημα σε όλη την ιστορία είναι οτί θα χάσουμε την σύνδεση με τις Κυκλάδες και θα πρέπει να κατεβαίνουμε Πειραιά για να πάρουμε πλοίο για εκεί.Αλλά δεν πειράζει ,μια φορά στα 5 χρόνια που πάμε Κυκλάδες καλά είναι.Από κεί και πέρα με καλά ωράρια αφιξοαναχωρήσεων το πλοίο θα σκίσει από θέμα κίνησης και πρωσοπικά μόνο με αυτό θα ταξιδεύω.

----------


## erenShip

> To ένα και μοναδικό μειονέκτημα σε όλη την ιστορία είναι οτί θα χάσουμε την σύνδεση με τις Κυκλάδες και θα πρέπει να κατεβαίνουμε Πειραιά για να πάρουμε πλοίο για εκεί.Αλλά δεν πειράζει ,μια φορά στα 5 χρόνια που πάμε Κυκλάδες καλά είναι.Από κεί και πέρα με καλά ωράρια αφιξοαναχωρήσεων το πλοίο θα σκίσει από θέμα κίνησης και πρωσοπικά μόνο με αυτό θα ταξιδεύω.


μου φαίνεται φίλε μανώλη πως το καλοκαίρι δεν θα σου έρθω με τον Θεόφιλο...θα φύγω από ικαρία με Μύονος και θα έρθω αμέσως μετά με το Χίος..... νομίζω θα απολαύσω ταξίδι! :Wink:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> μου φαίνεται φίλε μανώλη πως το καλοκαίρι δεν θα σου έρθω με τον Θεόφιλο...θα φύγω από ικαρία με Μύονος και θα έρθω αμέσως μετά με το Χίος..... νομίζω θα απολαύσω ταξίδι!


ετσι.....χρησιμη η αλλαγη αυτη......αντε να δουμε και λιγο το πλοιο μας στο νησι μας!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> μου φαίνεται φίλε μανώλη πως το καλοκαίρι δεν θα σου έρθω με τον Θεόφιλο...θα φύγω από ικαρία με Μύονος και θα έρθω αμέσως μετά με το Χίος..... νομίζω θα απολαύσω ταξίδι!


 Ευκαιρία να γνωρίσεις και το Χίος ώστε να δείς από κοντά τις διαφορές των δύο άδερφών.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Ευκαιρία να γνωρίσεις και το Χίος ώστε να δείς από κοντά τις διαφορές των δύο άδερφών.


οι οποιες ειναι και σημαντικες!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## erenShip

> οι οποιες ειναι και σημαντικες!!!!!!!!!!


μα συγνώμη τόσο άσχημες είναι οι αλλαγές?

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> μα συγνώμη τόσο άσχημες είναι οι αλλαγές?


οχι απλα ειναι πολλες......κατα την γνωμη μου το μυκονος ειναι πολυ καλυτερο και εχουν ριξει πιο πολλα χρηματα απο το χιος.......η μονη ιδια αιθουσα ειναι ειναι η venetiko(nissos_chios) με την aegean(nissos_mykonos)...

----------


## erenShip

> οχι απλα ειναι πολλες......κατα την γνωμη μου το μυκονος ειναι πολυ καλυτερο και εχουν ριξει πιο πολλα χρηματα απο το χιος.......η μονη ιδια αιθουσα ειναι ειναι η venetiko(nissos_chios) με την aegean(nissos_mykonos)...


.....α.....εντάξει δεν θα ήθελαν να τα κάνουν ίδια και από μέσα, έχουν διαφορετικό .."στιλ" ...λογικό είναι....εγώ νόμιζα διαφορές μηχανικές κ.ά.

----------


## Ergis

ανεπιτρεπτα πραγματα συμβαινουν πραγματικα.....με συμβατικη ταχυτητα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στην γραμμη χιος-μυτηληνη.....

----------


## nissos_mykonos

μπηκαν τα δρομολογια και για κρατηση.......ακριβως στα ιδια με αυτα που εχει τωρα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> ανεπιτρεπτα πραγματα συμβαινουν πραγματικα.....με συμβατικη ταχυτητα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στην γραμμη χιος-μυτηληνη.....


Δεν πρόκειται να πάει ποτέ καλά  αυτή η γραμμή!!Ενα βήμα μπροστά αντιστοιχεί με 2 βήματα πίσω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Δεν πρόκειται να πάει ποτέ καλά  αυτή η γραμμή!!Ενα βήμα μπροστά αντιστοιχεί με 2 βήματα πίσω


περιμενετε να δουμε αν ισχυει κατι απο ολα αυτα!!! το ενθετο λεει επισης οτι απο 26/04/2010 θα ισχυει αυτο αλλα τωρα μπηκαν κανονικα τα δρομολογια του νησος χιος για συρο-μυκονο-χιο-λεσβο

----------


## GiannisV

> Πατριώτη GiannisV διαμαρτυρόμενοι ήταν οι Χιώτες και οι Μυτηλινιοί δικαιολογημένα γιατί πήγαιναν γύρω γύρω όλοι, όπως και οι ΙκαροΣαμιώτες. Εμείς θα έχουμε το αδελφό, άρα για μας δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, κι εκείνοι θα πηγαίνουν σβέλτα σπίτι τους χωρίς στάσεις.


Φίλε Leo δε ξέρω αν το γνωρίζεις αλλά η Σύρος με τη Χίο είχανε πολλά κοινά απο τη καταστροφή της Σμύρνης,το διάστημα που γίνοταν το δρομολόγιο του Χίος εξυπηρετούσε πολλόυς Χιώτες ή Συριανούς ώστε να γνωρίσει το ένα νησί το άλλο και όχι μόνο,αλλά απο οτι φάνηκε δεν ήταν αρκετοί ώστε να παραμείνει το πλοίο στη γραμμή έλπιζω να ξαναενεργοποιηθεί με κάποιο τρόπο εξάλλου ήταν μια όμορφη γραμμή που σύνδεε τις κυκλάδες με το βόρειο αιγαίο.Όσο για το πιο σβέλτα δεν νομίζω επηδεί έκανε μια ώρα παραπάνω να ενοχλούσε αρκετούς ίσως πείραζε αυτούς που ήταν ενάντια στην πολιτική της εταιρίας.

----------


## gtogias

> Φίλε Leo δε ξέρω αν το γνωρίζεις αλλά η Σύρος με τη Χίο είχανε πολλά κοινά απο τη καταστροφή της Σμύρνης,το διάστημα που γίνοταν το δρομολόγιο του Χίος εξυπηρετούσε πολλόυς Χιώτες ή Συριανούς ώστε να γνωρίσει το ένα νησί το άλλο και όχι μόνο,αλλά απο οτι φάνηκε δεν ήταν αρκετοί ώστε να παραμείνει το πλοίο στη γραμμή έλπιζω να ξαναενεργοποιηθεί με κάποιο τρόπο εξάλλου ήταν μια όμορφη γραμμή που σύνδεε τις κυκλάδες με το βόρειο αιγαίο.Όσο για το πιο σβέλτα δεν νομίζω επηδεί έκανε μια ώρα παραπάνω να ενοχλούσε αρκετούς ίσως πείραζε αυτούς που ήταν ενάντια στην πολιτική της εταιρίας.


Πείραζε αρκετούς φίλε GiannisV,ιδιαίτερα δε τους Χιώτες. Καλή η σύνδεση με άλλα νησιά και πιο πολύ με την Σύρο.

Αλλά η σύνδεση αυτή από τη μια απομάκρυνε τη Χίο από τον Πειραιά, πιο πολύ λόγω των ωρών άφιξης στη Χίο, χώρια που δε βόλευε ούτε αυτούς που ήθελαν (κυρίως για το Εφετείο) να πάνε στην Σύρο.

Κατανοητή η λύπη για την (εφόσον τελικά γίνει) αποδρομολόγηση του Νήσος Χίος από τις Κυκλάδες αλλά όχι ότι το υπάρχον καθεστώς δρομολογίων βολεύει τους Χιώτες.

----------


## sylver23

Στα μακρινά νησιά που χρειάζεσαι πολλές ώρες να πας το μία ώρα παραπάνω δεν είναι κάτι αμελητέο.
Εδώ παλεύουν αμάν και πως μπας και κάνουν πιο γρήγορα.

Κάτι που ίσως κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν είναι το εξής.
Στον τουρίστα ένα ταξίδι άνω των 5-6 ωρών φαίνεται ατελείωτο με συνέπεια να μην προτιμάει αυτά τα νησιά.
πχ Πολλοί με ρωτάνε πόσες ώρες είναι η Ικαρία.
Απαντάω λίγο ανάποδα για να δω αντιδράσεις.
Συγκεκριμένα λέω :Προπερσι κάναμε γύρω στις 6 ώρες αλλα φέτος και πέρσυ 8.

Μόλις ακούνε το 8 απαντάνε κατευθείαν : Α είναι πολύ μακριά.Πολλές ώρες...

Αυτό δεν μου το έχουν πεί λίγα άτομα.
Σε κοντινά νησιά των κυκλάδων αμα βάλουνε πλοίο που κάνει 1 ωρα παραπάνω θα ακούσουν χιλια δυο αρνητικά για αυτήν την μία ωρα..

Αυτή η νοοτροπία για κάποια νησιά που δεν είχαν ποτέ ακτοπλοικη σύνδεση καλή οπότε ας μην έχουν και τώρα δεν μαρέσει..
Ολα για τις κυκλάδες δηλαδή??

----------


## GiannisV

> Στα μακρινά νησιά που χρειάζεσαι πολλές ώρες να πας το μία ώρα παραπάνω δεν είναι κάτι αμελητέο.
> Εδώ παλεύουν αμάν και πως μπας και κάνουν πιο γρήγορα.
> 
> Κάτι που ίσως κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν είναι το εξής.
> Στον τουρίστα ένα ταξίδι άνω των 5-6 ωρών φαίνεται ατελείωτο με συνέπεια να μην προτιμάει αυτά τα νησιά.
> πχ Πολλοί με ρωτάνε πόσες ώρες είναι η Ικαρία.
> Απαντάω λίγο ανάποδα για να δω αντιδράσεις.
> Συγκεκριμένα λέω :Προπερσι κάναμε γύρω στις 6 ώρες αλλα φέτος και πέρσυ 8.
> 
> ...


Σχετικά με τους τουριστες είναι ατυχές το παράδειγμα σου αφού για Κρήτη είναι 8-9 ώρες ταξίδι και  ξέρουμε όλοι τι τουρισμό έχει.

Όσο για την αποχώρηση του πλοίου απο τη γραμμή πιστεύω ακόμα οτι πήγαμε ένα βήμα πίσω προσωπική γνώμη πάντα,ήταν οτι καλύτερο η γραμμή για κυκλάδες και βόρειο αιγαίο όσους σύμφερε πάντα γιατί στη τελική δε νομίζω να υπήρχε μειωμένη κίνηση απο επιβάτες της Χίου και της Λέσβου άμα ήταν να ταξιδέψουν θα ταξίδευαν έτσι και αλλιώς.
Μια άλλη παράμετρος είναι και ο τουρισμός π.χ Χιώτες σίγουρα θα επέλεγαν τη Σύρο ή τη Μύκονο για τις διακοπές τους και το αντίστροφο βέβαια,τώρα το μόνο που απομένει είναι να πάνε Πειραιά και μετά να πάρουν άλλο πλοίο για κυκλάδες αν βρούν πλοίο να ανταποκρίνεται και δε περιμένουν αμέτρητες ώρες στο λιμάνι.

----------


## sylver23

Eγω μίλησα για παραδείγματα που μου έχουν συμβεί.
Προσωπικά το θεωρώ άκυρο το να απορρίψω ένα νησί επειδή είναι κάποιες ώρες παραπάνω.

Τσπ μένω στην αποψή μου οτι και η μία ώρα λιγότερο που μπορούν να κάνουν οι Χιώτες-Λέσβιοι δεν είναι κάτι αμελητέο.(Που στην πραγματικότητα ιδιαίτερα τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες δεν είναι μόνο μία ώρα).

Επίσης η πλειοψηφία των επιβατών για Χίο -Λέσβο ήταν απο Πειραιά και αντίστροφα το ίδιο και όχι απο Σύρο.Οπότε καλύτερα να εξυπηρετούνται αυτοί καλύτερα.

Ετσι και αλλιώς δεν νομίζω οτι ο σκοπος της εταιρείας ήταν να συνδέσει αυτά τα νησιάγ για την μεταξύ τους μετακίνηση επιβατών αλλά για να πιάσει τις γραμμές φιλέτα και να χτυπήσει ανταγωνιστικές εταιρίες (ή εταιρία καλύτερα)

Οπως και να το κάνουμε ,οπως εχουμε ξαναπεί οι εταιρίες κοιτάνε το κέρδος τους (λογικό) οπότε πάντοτε θα υπάρχουν ριγμένοι.
Απλά κοιτάω ποιοι ριγμένοι έχουν περισσότερη ανάγκη..

----------


## GiannisV

> Eγω μίλησα για παραδείγματα που μου έχουν συμβεί.
> Προσωπικά το θεωρώ άκυρο το να απορρίψω ένα νησί επειδή είναι κάποιες ώρες παραπάνω.
> 
> Τσπ μένω στην αποψή μου οτι και η μία ώρα λιγότερο που μπορούν να κάνουν οι Χιώτες-Λέσβιοι δεν είναι κάτι αμελητέο.(Που στην πραγματικότητα ιδιαίτερα τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες δεν είναι μόνο μία ώρα).
> 
> Επίσης η πλειοψηφία των επιβατών για Χίο -Λέσβο ήταν απο Πειραιά και αντίστροφα το ίδιο και όχι απο Σύρο.Οπότε καλύτερα να εξυπηρετούνται αυτοί καλύτερα.
> 
> Ετσι και αλλιώς δεν νομίζω οτι ο σκοπος της εταιρείας ήταν να συνδέσει αυτά τα νησιάγ για την μεταξύ τους μετακίνηση επιβατών αλλά για να πιάσει τις γραμμές φιλέτα και να χτυπήσει ανταγωνιστικές εταιρίες (ή εταιρία καλύτερα)
> 
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο η πλειοψηφία μετράει αλλά θα μπορούσε να βρεθεί λύση που να εξυπηρετεί και τη μειοψηφία όσο είναι αυτή αλλά την εταιρία δε την απασχολεί αυτό,τέλοσπαντων το θέμα είναι οτι η γραμμή αυτή αλλάζει και πιστεύω οτι θα παραμείνει με τα καινούρια δεδομένα μιας και αυτό συμφέρει την εταιρία.Αυτό που είναι άξιο απορίας είναι γιατί το αδερφάκι του Χίος δε κάνει το ίδιο δηλ. να πηγαίνει καρφί Ικαρία Σάμο και περνάει απο Μύκονο?

----------


## Leo

> ............Αυτό που είναι άξιο απορίας είναι γιατί το αδερφάκι του Χίος δε κάνει το ίδιο δηλ. να πηγαίνει καρφί Ικαρία Σάμο και περνάει απο Μύκονο?


Ε αυτό είναι εύκολο, θα το απαντήσω εγώ. Γιατί η Σύρος έχει μόνιμη κίνηση, όλο τον Χρόνο και η Μύκονος έχει τουρισμό. Αυτό που εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα να μην είναι και τώρα να συνδέει  την Χίο και την Μυτιλήνη με τη Σύρο και την Ικαροσαμία με την Παροναξία? ΑΝ πρέπει να το συνεχίσουμε ας πάμε να τα πούμε στις Γραμμές και όχι στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## GiannisV

> Ε αυτό είναι εύκολο, θα το απαντήσω εγώ. Γιατί η Σύρος έχει μόνιμη κίνηση, όλο τον Χρόνο και η Μύκονος έχει τουρισμό. Αυτό που εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα να μην είναι και τώρα να συνδέει  την Χίο και την Μυτιλήνη με τη Σύρο και την Ικαροσαμία με την Παροναξία? ΑΝ πρέπει να το συνεχίσουμε ας πάμε να τα πούμε στις Γραμμές και όχι στο θέμα του πλοίου.


Παραπονιόντουσαν οι Χιώτες και οι Μυτιληνιοί για το ότι κάνει το πλοίο μια ώρα παραπάνω λόγω του οτι περνάει απο Σύρο και Μύκονο τότε τι να πούν οι επιβάτες της Ικαρίας και της Σάμου?Πρέπει να είναι οι πιο αδικημένοι της όλης υπόθεσης.'Οσο για το ερώτημά σου πρεπει να μας απαντήσει η εταιρία της οποίας το σκεπτικό δε το καταλαβαίνω.    Αν ανοίξεις ένα θέμα μεταφερόμαστε εκεί

----------


## opelmanos

> Παραπονιόντουσαν οι Χιώτες και οι Μυτιληνιοί για το ότι κάνει το πλοίο μια ώρα παραπάνω λόγω του οτι περνάει απο Σύρο και Μύκονο τότε τι να πούν οι επιβάτες της Ικαρίας και της Σάμου?Πρέπει να είναι οι πιο αδικημένοι της όλης υπόθεσης.'Οσο για το ερώτημά σου πρεπει να μας απαντήσει η εταιρία της οποίας το σκεπτικό δε το καταλαβαίνω. Αν ανοίξεις ένα θέμα μεταφερόμαστε εκεί


Φίλε μου Γιάννη ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ αλλά και εδώ

----------


## thanos75

> Ε αυτό είναι εύκολο, θα το απαντήσω εγώ. Γιατί η Σύρος έχει μόνιμη κίνηση, όλο τον Χρόνο και η Μύκονος έχει τουρισμό. Αυτό που εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα να μην είναι και τώρα να συνδέει την Χίο και την Μυτιλήνη με τη Σύρο και την Ικαροσαμία με την Παροναξία? ΑΝ πρέπει να το συνεχίσουμε ας πάμε να τα πούμε στις Γραμμές και όχι στο θέμα του πλοίου.


Ακριβώς....:wink: Και επιπλέον  η Σύρος και η Μύκονος είναι ακριβώς πάνω στη ρότα για την Ικαρία και τη Σάμο.  Απεναντίας το να πας Ικαρία-Σάμο μέσω Παροναξίας είναι αρκετά πιο χρονοβόρο.  Είναι σα να κάνεις παράκαμψη

----------


## sylver23

Οπως είπε και ο Λεο ας μεταφερθούμε σε πιο σωστό θέμα γιατί επεκταθήκαμε και στις 2 γραμμές.
Παρόμοια συζήτηση έχουμε ανοίξει και στο θέμα της HEllenic seaways oπότε ας μεταφερθούμε εκεί για να συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα μας

----------


## nkos

αμα σταματισι συρο μικονο δεν θα περναει πανω απο τιν ανδρο αν γινει αυτο μιπος να σκευτουνε στιν ετεριατου να κανει κεμια στασι στιν ανδρο το λεο για να αποκτεισι σινδεσει με τον πειραια το νισι γιατι θα βουλεβε πολους

----------


## vinman

> αμα σταματισι συρο μικονο δεν θα περναει πανω απο τιν ανδρο αν γινει αυτο μιπος να σκευτουνε στιν ετεριατου να κανει κεμια στασι στιν ανδρο το λεο για να αποκτεισι σινδεσει με τον πειραια το νισι γιατι θα βουλεβε πολους


...να καταλαβαίναμε και τι ακριβώς γράφεις φίλε μου....

----------


## nkos

δεν ειπανε οτι θα σταματισι να πιανει συρο και μικονο και θα κανει κατευθειαν χιο, μιτιλινη αποπανο απο τιν ανδρο δε θα περναει για τι χιο λεο μιπος στιν εταιρια του σκεφτουνε να πιανει και ανδρο οπως περναει.Για να εχει και η ανδρος σινδεσει με τον πειραια

----------


## Thanasis89

Νήσος Χίος από την Πειραϊκή... Σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους !

DSC06008.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Νήσος Χίος από την Πειραϊκή... Σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους !
> 
> DSC06008.jpg


Ολοζωντανη Θανασακο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Ολοζωντανη Θανασακο!!


Σπαρταράει.... :Razz: 
Πανέμορφη... :Wink:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

με τα νεα δεδομένα ναι μεν απο 30/04 8α πιανει μονο χιο-μυτιληνη αλλα η ταχυτητα του θα μειωθει με αποτελεσμα στην χιο να φτανει και παλι στις 2.00 και λεσβο 5.20..αρα καμια ουσιαστικη αλλαγη για τους χιωτες-μυτιληνιους...

----------


## opelmanos

> με τα νεα δεδομένα ναι μεν απο 30/04 8α πιανει μονο χιο-μυτιληνη αλλα η ταχυτητα του θα μειωθει με αποτελεσμα στην χιο να φτανει και παλι στις 2.00 και λεσβο 5.20..αρα καμια ουσιαστικη αλλαγη για τους χιωτες-μυτιληνιους...


 Mα καμία μιλάμε!!Και σαν να μην φτάνουν όλα αυτά δε φτάνει που θα πέσει η ταχύτητα του πλοίου θα αυξηθεί και η τιμή του εισητήριου.Οπότε αυτό είναι ότι χειρότερο έχει γίνει ποτέ στην ιστορία της γραμμής .

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Αυτά μόνο στην Ελλάδα συμβαίνουν. 
Μέχρι τώρα το πλοίο αναχωρώντας στις 18:30 και πιάνοντας Σύρο - Μύκονο - Χίο, έφτανε στη Λέσβο στις 04.45.

Τώρα, μετά το "κόψιμο" της Σύρου και της Μυκόνου, μειώθηκε και η ταχύτητα ταξιδιού και, όπως βλέπω στο openseas, το πλοίο (αναχωρώντας και πάλι στις 18:30) φτάνει στη Λέσβο στις 05.20. Δηλ. στη Λέσβο θα φτάνει κανείς πιο αργά από ό,τι πριν που έπιανε Σύρο και Μύκονο. 

Για να ακριβολογούμε, ή ώρα άφιξης στη Χίο ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ. Την ίδια ώρα (02:35) φτάνει στη Χίο, με τη διαφορά όμως ότι θα ταξιδεύει με χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα, αφού δε θα πιάνει πλέον Σύρο και Μύκονο. 


Από τη Χίο έως τη Λέσβο, επίσης θα πλέει με μικρότερη ταχύτητα, διανύοντας την απόσταση σε 2 ώρες και 45 λεπτά, αντί για 2 ώρες και 10 λεπτά που έκανε πριν. Προφανώς αυτό γίνεται για να φτάνουν οι Μυτιληνιοί πιο κοντά προς το ξημέρωμα, δεδομένου μάλιστα ότι δε θα έχει πρωινή αναχώρηση από Λέσβο για Πειραιά αλλά απογευματινή. 

Το "ζουμί" πάντως είναι ότι η Χίος και η Λέσβος δεν ωφελούνται σχεδόν σε τίποτα από αυτήν την εξέλιξη, αφού θα κάνουν και πάλι τον ίδιο χρόνο ταξιδιού με πριν. Μάλλον χαμένοι πιστεύω ότι είναι, αφού δε θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να δεχτούν τουρισμό από Κυκλάδες αλλά ούτε και τη δυνατότητα να πάνε οι ίδιοι στις Κυκλάδες.


Ωστόσο, *ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ*: μία ημέρα την εβδομάδα (και μόνο στο "κατέβασμα" προς Πειραιά), *το Νήσος Χίος θα "πετάει".* Το Σάββατο, λοιπόν, όπως βλέπω στο openseas, θα αναχωρεί από Λέσβο στις 07:30 και θα φτάνει στον Πειραιά στις 16:00. Οπερ σημαίνει ότι θα κάνει Λέσβο - Πειραιά σε *οχτώμιση* ώρες και Χίο - Πειραιά σε *έξι*.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ετσι οπως τα λες.........και για να ακριβολογουμε ηθελεστα και παθεστα..δεν φωναζαν να μην πιανει το πλοιο συρο και μυκονο?οριστε τους το κανανε...

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτά μόνο στην Ελλάδα συμβαίνουν. 
> Μέχρι τώρα το πλοίο αναχωρώντας στις 18:30 και πιάνοντας Σύρο - Μύκονο - Χίο, έφτανε στη Λέσβο στις 04.45.
> 
> Τώρα, μετά το "κόψιμο" της Σύρου και της Μυκόνου, μειώθηκε και η ταχύτητα ταξιδιού και, όπως βλέπω στο openseas, το πλοίο (αναχωρώντας και πάλι στις 18:30) φτάνει στη Λέσβο στις 05.20. Δηλ. στη Λέσβο θα φτάνει κανείς πιο αργά από ό,τι πριν που έπιανε Σύρο και Μύκονο. 
> 
> Για να ακριβολογούμε, ή ώρα άφιξης στη Χίο ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ. Την ίδια ώρα (02:35) φτάνει στη Χίο, με τη διαφορά όμως ότι θα ταξιδεύει με χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα, αφού δε θα πιάνει πλέον Σύρο και Μύκονο. 
> 
> Από τη Χίο έως τη Λέσβο, επίσης θα πλέει με μικρότερη ταχύτητα, διανύοντας την απόσταση σε 2 ώρες και 45 λεπτά, αντί για 2 ώρες και 10 λεπτά που έκανε πριν. Προφανώς αυτό γίνεται για να φτάνουν οι Μυτιληνιοί πιο κοντά προς το ξημέρωμα, δεδομένου μάλιστα ότι δε θα έχει πρωινή αναχώρηση από Λέσβο για Πειραιά αλλά απογευματινή. 
> 
> Το "ζουμί" πάντως είναι ότι η Χίος και η Λέσβος δεν ωφελούνται σε τίποτα από αυτήν την εξέλιξη, αφού θα κάνουν και πάλι τον ίδιο χρόνο ταξιδιού με πριν. Μάλλον χαμένοι πιστεύω ότι είναι, αφού δε θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να δεχτούν τουρισμό από Κυκλάδες αλλά ούτε και τη δυνατότητα να πάνε οι ίδιοι στις Κυκλάδες.


 Εγώ προσωπικά (όπως και πολύς κόσμος φαντάζομαι) θα του βάλω ένα *Χ* και θα ταξιδεύω με το Λισσός  και στην μεγάλη ανάγκη με το Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## opelmanos

> ετσι οπως τα λες.........και για να ακριβολογουμε ηθελεστα και παθεστα..δεν φωναζαν να μην πιανει το πλοιο συρο και μυκονο?οριστε τους το κανανε...


Εδώ φίλε μου nissos mykonos πρέπει να σου πώ οτί είσαι *ΛΑΘΟΣ.*
Το πρόβλημα που έκοψε την Σύρο και την Μύκονο είναι *ΜΟΝΟ* *ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ* . Δεν έχουμε σύνδεση με τις Κυκλάδες και δεν θα έρχονται τουρίστες από Κυκλάδες στήν Χίο και την Μυτιλήνη΄,αλλά συγχρόνως βλάπτει και εμάς γιατί η Σύρος είναι μια καλή και φτηνή λύση για λίγες μέρες διακοπές.
Από κεί και πέρα το πλοίο πρέπει να εφαρμόσει τα παλιά του ωράρια που είχε και το αδελφάκι του το Μύκονος στην γραμμή αυτή όταν πρωτοήρθε και μόνο αυτά.Και αυτό να γίνει από το Σεπτέμβριο και μετά.Το καλοκαίρι ας υπάρχει η Σύρος και η Μύκονος δεν μας πειράζει ίσα ίσα.Αλλά αυτό που δε δέχομαι είναι να ταξιδεύει με 20 μίλια να φτάνει αχάραγα το πρωί στους προορισμούς του και να πληρώνω παραπάνω εισητήριο από τα άλλα πλοία της γραμμής και να μην μπορώ να αγγίξω τίποτα από το *μπάρ* και το *servise* λόγω των *εξωφρενικών τιμών* που υπάρχουν :Mad: ΄Και άντε να την παλέψεις μετά τόσες ώρες γιατί για καμπίνα ούτε με σφαίρες

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Εδώ φίλε μου nissos mykonos πρέπει να σου πώ οτί είσαι *ΛΑΘΟΣ.*
> Το πρόβλημα που έκοψε την Σύρο και την Μύκονο είναι *ΜΟΝΟ* *ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ* . Δεν έχουμε σύνδεση με τις Κυκλάδες και δεν θα έρχονται τουρίστες από Κυκλάδες στήν Χίο και την Μυτιλήνη΄,αλλά συγχρόνως βλάπτει και εμάς γιατί η Σύρος είναι μια καλή και φτηνή λύση για λίγες μέρες διακοπές.
> Από κεί και πέρα το πλοίο πρέπει να εφαρμόσει τα παλιά του ωράρια που είχε και το αδελφάκι του το Μύκονος στην γραμμή αυτή όταν πρωτοήρθε και μόνο αυτά.Και αυτό να γίνει από το Σεπτέμβριο και μετά.Το καλοκαίρι ας υπάρχει η Σύρος και η Μύκονος δεν μας πειράζει ίσα ίσα.Αλλά αυτό που δε δέχομαι είναι να ταξιδεύει με 20 μίλια να φτάνει αχάραγα το πρωί στους προορισμούς του και να πληρώνω παραπάνω εισητήριο από τα άλλα πλοία της γραμμής και να μην μπορώ να αγγίξω τίποτα από το *μπάρ* και το *servise* λόγω των *εξωφρενικών τιμών* που υπάρχουν΄Και άντε να την παλέψεις μετά τόσες ώρες γιατί για καμπίνα ούτε με σφαίρες


φιλε opelmanos εγω ειμαι αντιθετος με αυτο που εγινε δεν ειπα οτι συμφωνω.....απλα ειπα οτι ολη η γκρινια για να φυγει το χιος απο την γραμμη γινοταν απο χιο και μυτιλήνη...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Οπως έχει και ένα αρθρο πιο πισω στο θέμα το πλοιο μεχρι 17 Ιουνίου θα το κανει αυτο και τα δρομολογια . Απο 18 Ιουνίου θα επιστρέψει οπως γράφει το άρθρο που δημοσιευσε ο φιλος ΕΡΓΗΣ
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...postcount=1828

στα παλιά δρομολογια των 12.30 απο Πειραια

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Αναχωριση απο την Μυτιληνη...!*
PB101259.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ειναι που θα αλλαζε δρομολογιο...για κοιταξτε εδω αυριο που κανονικα για συρο-μυκονο θα ηταν το μυκονος ειναι κανονικα το χιος.

http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...15&Submit.y=13

----------


## GiannisV

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη λογική της εταιρίας κόβει το Χίος απο Σύρο Μύκονο για να πάει καρφί Χίο-Μυτιλήνη με συμβατική ταχύτητα και ίδια ώρα άφιξης στη Χίο?Δεν ευνοεί κανένα αυτό ούτε κυκλαδίτες ούτε βορειοαιγαίους θα το βρεί μπροστά της η εταιρία αυτό και ελπίζω να καταλάβει το λάθος της και να το διορθώσει.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ούτε το site της έχει ενημερώσει η HSW για τις αλλαγές. Πότε περιμένει να το κάνει;

----------


## GiannisV

Καλά αυτό άστο εντελώς ανημέρωτο το site έχει να ενημερωθεί κάτι μήνες πλήρες αδιαφορία.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Επειδη εχουμε χαθει λιγο τωρα τελευταια με το τι θα κανει το καραβι και η εταιρεια του...παμε να το δουμε σε μια εισοδο του στο μεγαλο λιμανι πριν καμποσο καιρο!
Αφιερωμενες στην φανουλα,τον Ben,τον Θανο,τον Leo,τον vinman,τον Γιαννη (Nissos Mykonos),τον roci και οσους ξεχνω...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο φίλος Tassos@@@ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι μεσα στο νησος χιος....και ρωτησα στην reception και μου ειπαν οτι μπορει και να μην αλλαξει δρομολογιο...δηλαδη να συνεχισει συρο-μυκονο..τουλαχιστον εως 17 ιουνιου

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλό ταξίδι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

> αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι μεσα στο νησος χιος....και ρωτησα στην reception και μου ειπαν οτι μπορει και να μην αλλαξει δρομολογιο...δηλαδη να συνεχισει συρο-μυκονο..τουλαχιστον εως 17 ιουνιου


Αν εισαι μεσα στο πλοιο Γιαννη, ξερεις σε ποιο topic πρεπει να ποσταρεις... :Wink:

----------


## GiannisV

> αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι μεσα στο νησος χιος....και ρωτησα στην reception και μου ειπαν οτι μπορει και να μην αλλαξει δρομολογιο...δηλαδη να συνεχισει συρο-μυκονο..τουλαχιστον εως 17 ιουνιου


Μην δίνεις τόσο βάση στα λεγόμενά τους και αυτοί δεν ξέρουν τι ακριβώς θα γίνει.

----------


## vinman

*Εν πλώ για Σύρο στις 18 Σεπτέμβρη 2009!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87442

----------


## nissos_mykonos

καλα μιλαμε ριχνει τρελο κουνημα....ιδιως μετα τον καβο ντορο τα διαλεισε ολα..λοιπον ο υπαρχος μου ειπε οριστικα οτι θα μπει κατευθειαν χιο-μυτιληνη απλα δεν ξερουν ακριβως πότε...μπορει απο την αλλη εβδομαδα η μπορει και απο την παραλη...το σιγουρο παντως ειναι οτι θα κοπει η συρος και η μυκονος

----------


## taxiarhis

Απο 1/5 εως 18/6 θα αναχωρει απο Πειραια καθε ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ-ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ-ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ στις 18.30 για ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ χωρις ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ.Και απο 19/6 θα αναχωρει απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ στις 12.30 παλι για ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο Τήνο στις 19 του περασμένου Σεπτέμβρη!
Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Dimitris T,opelmanos,douzoune,Aιγαιοπλόος!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87871

----------


## taxiarhis

Απο 5/5 το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ για ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΣΑΜΟ.Το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ και την Δευτερα 3/5 απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ για ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.Μετα δεν υπαρχει πουθενα.Η ΗSW δεν ανακοινωνει ακομα την δρομολογηση του στη γραμμη ΧΙΟΥ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ διοτι υπαρχει περιπτωση απο τα τρια δρομολογια που θα κανει καποιο να περνα απο ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ.

----------


## kenteris

Συμφωνα με την αποφαση του ΣΑΣ στο θεμα 23 λεει οτι γινεται τροποποιηση δπρομολογιων για το ε/γ ο/γ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ απο τη γραμμη ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ στη γραμμη ΧΙΟΥ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ με δρομολογηση απο 30-04-2010 εως 31-10-2010

----------


## kenteris

Το συστημα φυσικα της εταιριας δεν δινει δρομολογια οπως μας αναφερει ο φιλος TAXIARXIS οπως πολυ καλα το αναφερει!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου. Με πλοίαρχο το φίλο cpt Νίκο Χάλαρη.
Για τους Leo, Nikos V. και Vinman.

----------


## DimitrisT

Νήσος Χίος εν πλω για Χίο........
DSCF4449.jpg
αφιερωμένες στους φίλουςvinman,Leo, NikosV, opelmanos, douzoune, Aιγαιοπλόος,dokimakos 21,Thanasis89,Trakman &σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη ! Πολύ καλή λήψη ! Μπράβο !  :Wink:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

εδώ βλέπουμε τις καμπίνες του νήσος χίος με τα νούμερά τους..το μπλέ χρώμα δηλώνει τις δίκλινες εξωτερικές(Α2) ενώ το ρόζ τις τετράκλινες εσωτερικές/εξωτερικές(Α4-ΑΒ4) στο κατάστρωμα 7(deck7)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88493

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88494


αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους ΗIGHSPEED 4 LEO opelmanos pantelis2009 φανουλα Nissos Mykonos aegeanspeedlines και speedrunner

----------


## taxiarhis

> Συμφωνα με την αποφαση του ΣΑΣ στο θεμα 23 λεει οτι γινεται τροποποιηση δπρομολογιων για το ε/γ ο/γ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ απο τη γραμμη ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ στη γραμμη ΧΙΟΥ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ με δρομολογηση απο 30-04-2010 εως 31-10-2010


Συμφωνο παντως μεχρι 10/5 η HSW το εχει στο προγραμμα για ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.Αν και οποτε εφαρμοσει την αποφαση τουΣΑΣ τα δρομολογια θα ειναι.ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ-ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ-ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΩΡΑ 18:30 για ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ αφιξη ΧΙΟ στις 02.05 και ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στις 05.20 εως 18/6.Απο 19/6 εως 19/7 τα δρομολογια θα γινουν 6 ως εξεις.ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ-ΤΡΙΤΗ-ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ-ΠΕΜΠΤΗ απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ στις 12.30 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ-ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ στις 17.30.Και απο 19/7 εως 5/9 καθημερινα απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ στις 12.30.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ nissos_mykonos :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*...αφήνοντας πίσω το λιμάνι της Τήνου...!!!
Για όλους τους φίλους απο το όμορφο νησί...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88505

----------


## diagoras

Χειμωνα στον Πειραια 
103.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Πριν απο λιγο στον Πειραια...!!*
*Χαρισμενη στους Vinman,Εργη,Thanasis89,Nikos V,Leo,Trakaman...!*
P5051083.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Πριν απο λιγο στον Πειραια...!!*
> *Χαρισμενη στους Vinman,Εργη,Thanasis89,Nikos V,Leo,Trakaman...!*
> P5051083.jpg


απιστευτα χρωματα.:-o:-oΣευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Απο την σημερινη αφιξη για την φανουλα,τον Θανο,τον Εργη,τον Leo,τον Ben,τον vinman.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

αυτό που βλέπω στο ais είναι απερίγραπτο........το NISSOS_CHIOS να πηγαίνει με 20 κόμβους.....τι να πει κανείς!!!!!! έχουμε να δούμε ακόμα πολλά με τον καιρό...

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> αυτό που βλέπω στο ais είναι απερίγραπτο........το NISSOS_CHIOS να πηγαίνει με 20 κόμβους......


Πράγματι τώρα περνάει από το στενό Τήνου - Ανδρου με 20 κόμβους.
Κομμένη λοιπόν η Σύρος και η Μύκονος, κομμένη και η ταχύτητα. 
Λιτότης.
Αφιξη στη Χίο (χωρίς να περνάει από Σύρο - Μύκονο αλλά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα): *02:10*
Αφιξη στη Χίο με το προηγούμενο καθεστώς (δηλ. με Σύρο και Μύκονο μέσα και με κανονική - για τα δεδομένα του πλοίου - ταχύτητα): *02:10*
[Η σύγκριση των χρόνων ταξιδιού είναι βάσει του openseas).
Ποιό λοιπόν το κέρδος για τον Χιώτη και τον Μυτιληνιό; Κανένα απολύτως. Είτε με τη Σύρο - Μύκονο μέσα, είτε χωρίς, πάλι την ίδια ώρα φτάνει στον προορισμό του.
Με μια διαφορά όμως: Οτι τώρα δεν μπορούν να έρθουν στη Χίο και στη Λέσβο Κυκλαδίτες (κάτοικοι και τουρίστες). Ούτε και οι εκ Χίου - Λέσβου μπορούν να "κατέβουν" στις Κυκλάδες.

----------


## thanos75

> Πράγματι τώρα περνάει από το στενό Τήνου - Ανδρου με 20 κόμβους.
> Κομμένη λοιπόν η Σύρος και η Μύκονος, κομμένη και η ταχύτητα. 
> Λιτότης.
> Αφιξη στη Χίο (χωρίς να περνάει από Σύρο - Μύκονο αλλά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα): *02:10*
> Αφιξη στη Χίο με το προηγούμενο καθεστώς (δηλ. με Σύρο και Μύκονο μέσα και με κανονική - για τα δεδομένα του πλοίου - ταχύτητα): *02:10*
> [Η σύγκριση των χρόνων ταξιδιού είναι βάσει του openseas).
> Ποιό λοιπόν το κέρδος για τον Χιώτη και τον Μυτιληνιό; Κανένα απολύτως. Είτε με τη Σύρο - Μύκονο μέσα, είτε χωρίς, πάλι την ίδια ώρα φτάνει στον προορισμό του.
> Με μια διαφορά όμως: Οτι τώρα δεν μπορούν να έρθουν στη Χίο και στη Λέσβο Κυκλαδίτες (κάτοικοι και τουρίστες). Ούτε και οι εκ Χίου - Λέσβου μπορούν να "κατέβουν" στις Κυκλάδες.


Όντως κανένα.  Ευτυχώς τα μέσα Ιουνίου είναι κοντά και το πλοίο θα επανέλθει στα παλιά του μεσημεριανά δρομολόγια απευθείας για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη

----------


## Super Jet

οπως βλεπουμε εδω μέχρι τις 16 του μήνα στην επιστροφη θα περνάει απο Σύρο-Μύκονο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS CHIOS λιγα δευτερολεπτα πριν ερθει σε επαφη με το υγρο στοιχειο για πρωτη φορα πριν απο 3μιση χρονια

chios (60).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λιγα δευτερολεπτα μετα...

chios (114).JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*φοβερες φωτο  και οι δυο ευχαριστουμε νασαι καλα...*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΙSSOS CHIOS περυσι στη μυκονο αριστερη στροφη απο τον cpt Νικο Χαλαρη


chios (187).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σε αυτη τη ναυπηγικη κλινη γεννηθηκε το NISSOS CHIOS λιγες στιγμες αφου την αφησε.

chios (125).JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Εγραψες Κωστη!Ντοκουμεντα συγκλονιστικα οσο ελαχιστα...Θυμαμαι πριν 3,5 χρονια οπως αναφερεις ειχαμε επισκευτει με την σχολη τα ναυπηγεια για εκπαιδευτικους λογους και το Nissos Chios ηταν εκει στην διαδικασια της κατασκευης....δυστηχως δεν ειχα μηχανη μαζι μου...ευτυχως ειχες εσυ λιγο καιρο μετα... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Σημερινη Αναχωριση..!*
*P5121221.jpg*

----------


## erenShip

πρώτα από όλα!! πάρα πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες dokimakos21 και Ben Bruce :Smile: !!!!! δεύτερον είναι απίστευτο αυτό που συμβαίνει...η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που έπιασε ήταν 20,9 μίλια. δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτό το πράγμα, ένα νέο καράβι να πιάνει αυτές τις ταχύτητες! ποιο το όφελος?

----------


## φανούλα

> πρώτα από όλα!! πάρα πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες dokimakos21 και Ben Bruce!!!!! δεύτερον είναι απίστευτο αυτό που συμβαίνει...η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που έπιασε ήταν 20,9 μίλια. δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτό το πράγμα, ένα νέο καράβι να πιάνει αυτές τις ταχύτητες! ποιο το όφελος?


Όσο όμορφες είναι οι φώτος Ειρηνούλα μου, άλλο τόσο είναι και το όφελος :Wink: ....!!!!

----------


## erenShip

> Όσο όμορφες είναι οι φώτος Ειρηνούλα μου, άλλο τόσο είναι και το όφελος....!!!!


τι να πω βρε φανή! ο κόσμος τελικά αυτό πληρώνει, την ομορφιά...τίποτα άλλο..(όχι πως δεν είναι ωραίο.....πανέμορφο είναι το άτιμο!) αλλά ο κόσμος θέλει την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση και η εταιρία δεν βλέπω να είναι διατεθημένη να την δώσει...

----------


## opelmanos

> τι να πω βρε φανή! ο κόσμος τελικά αυτό πληρώνει, την ομορφιά...τίποτα άλλο..(όχι πως δεν είναι ωραίο.....πανέμορφο είναι το άτιμο!) αλλά ο κόσμος θέλει την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση και η εταιρία δεν βλέπω να είναι διατεθημένη να την δώσει...


As περιμένουν τώρα να΄δούν ποιός θα το προτιμήσει και τι κέρδος από επιβάτες θα έχει και μετά ας έρθουν να μας πούν οτί πάει καλα

----------


## φανούλα

> As περιμένουν τώρα να΄δούν ποιός θα το προτιμήσει και το κέρδος από επιβάτες θα έχει και μετά ας έρθουν να μας πούν οτί πάει καλα


Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος Μάνο μου, διότι δεν γνωρίζω καλά την κίνηση της γραμμής σας, αλλά δε νομίζω μία εταιρεία όπως η hellenic να το έκανε αυτό χωρίς να το σκεφτεί...κάτι θα υπάρχει behind...!

----------


## erenShip

> As περιμένουν τώρα να΄δούν ποιός θα το προτιμήσει και τι κέρδος από επιβάτες θα έχει και μετά ας έρθουν να μας πούν οτί πάει καλα


μάνο κοίτα, θα σκεφτώ ως τουρίστρια, που δεν έχει ιδέα από καράβια............. σε σύγκρισει με αυτά τα πλοία που έχει η γραμμή Χίος-Λέσβος  θα προτιμούσα αυτό........ άρα για το καλοκαίρι μην περιμένεις να έχεις τέτοια αποτελέσματα διότι και πάλι θα έχει κέρδος... από οκτώβριο και μετά... και συμφωνώ με την φανούλα!

----------


## opelmanos

> Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος Μάνο μου, διότι δεν γνωρίζω καλά την κίνηση της γραμμής σας, αλλά δε νομίζω μία εταιρεία όπως η hellenic να το έκανε αυτό χωρίς να το σκεφτεί...κάτι θα υπάρχει behind...!


Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει καμία απολύτως λογική στην κίνηση αυτή.Το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι καθαρά το συμφέρον τους και όχι η εξυπηρέτιση του επιβάτη.Εμείς ήμαστε υποβιβασμένοι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια,αλλά δεν θα τους κάνουμε την χάρη .Σιγά εγώ μην πληρώσω 40 ευρώ οικονομική για να κάτσω στους πολυτελείς καναπέδες.Ας ταξιδεύουν οι πλούσιοι με αυτό που έχουν και τα χρήματα για πολυτέλειες.Εγώ είμαι φτωχός Καλύτερα να ταξιδεύω ποιό φθηνά με το Μυτιλήνη και να πάω να την βγάλω στο φουγάρο παρά με το Χίος

----------


## erenShip

> Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει καμία απολύτως λογική στην κίνηση αυτή.Το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι καθαρά το συμφέρον τους και όχι η εξυπηρέτιση του επιβάτη.Εμείς ήμαστε υποβιβασμένοι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια,αλλά δεν θα τους κάνουμε την χάρη .Σιγά εγώ μην πληρώσω 40 ευρώ οικονομική για να κάτσω στους πολυτελείς καναπέδες.Ας ταξιδεύουν οι πλούσιοι με αυτό που έχουν και τα χρήματα για πολυτέλειες.Εγώ είμαι φτωχός Καλύτερα να ταξιδεύω ποιό φθηνά με το Μυτιλήνη και να πάω να την βγάλω στο φουγάρο παρά με το Χίος


τι να πω, έχεις δίκιο!!!! ο χρόνος θα δείξει τι θα γίνει..... βλέπεις δεν υπάρχει και κανένα άλλο πλοίο στην γραμμή τέτοιο ώστε να υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Σήμερα περάσανε από Σύρο προς Πειραιά και τα δύο.
12.20 το Νήσος Μύκονος (προερχόμενο από Σάμο - Ικαρία - Μύκονο)
13.25 το Νήσος Χίος (προερχόμενο από Λέσβο - Χίο - Μύκονο)
Περίεργα πράγματα...
Για δείτε http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...=23&Submit.y=7

----------


## opelmanos

> Σήμερα περάσανε από Σύρο προς Πειραιά και τα δύο.
> 12.20 το Νήσος Μύκονος (προερχόμενο από Σάμο - Ικαρία - Μύκονο)
> 13.25 το Νήσος Χίος (προερχόμενο από Λέσβο - Χίο - Μύκονο)
> Περίεργα πράγματα...
> Για δείτε http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...=23&Submit.y=7


Aυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν οτί στο χτεσινό δρομολόγιο και την άνοδο προς Χίο -Μυτιλήνη ο ταχογράφος του Αις έγραφε ανώτερη ταχύτητα 21.1.Μετά την Χίο αυξήθηκε στα 26.1!!Απίστευτα πράγματα από μια δήθεν λογική εταιρεία.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Χθεσινη αναχωριση ...!!*
P5121226.jpg

----------


## taxiarhis

> Aυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν οτί στο χτεσινό δρομολόγιο και την άνοδο προς Χίο -Μυτιλήνη ο ταχογράφος του Αις έγραφε ανώτερη ταχύτητα 21.1.Μετά την Χίο αυξήθηκε στα 26.1!!Απίστευτα πράγματα από μια δήθεν λογική εταιρεία.


Τοσο λογικη που δρομολογια δινη μεχρι αυριο ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 14/5.Η ταχυτητα του εως 18/6 θα ειναι τοση και ισως πεση και απο ΧΙΟ για ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με ωρα αφιξεις 5.30 αντι 4.45 που ερχεται τωρα.Και επειδη η εταιριες φαινετε πως μας περνανε για χαζους στην εφημεριδα της ΧΙΟΥ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ δημοσιευτηκε σημερα οτι η ΝΕΛ δρομολογει απο τον ΙΟΥΝΙΟ το European Expess ενα πλοιο 36 ετων που θα κανει ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΧΙΟ σε 6 ωρες.

----------


## raflucgr

Nissos sailing out of Piraeus on 12/04/2010.

----------


## erenShip

> Τοσο λογικη που δρομολογια δινη μεχρι αυριο ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 14/5.Η ταχυτητα του εως 18/6 θα ειναι τοση και ισως πεση και απο ΧΙΟ για ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με ωρα αφιξεις 5.30 αντι 4.45 που ερχεται τωρα.Και επειδη η εταιριες φαινετε πως μας περνανε για χαζους στην εφημεριδα της ΧΙΟΥ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ δημοσιευτηκε σημερα οτι η ΝΕΛ δρομολογει απο τον ΙΟΥΝΙΟ το European Expess ενα πλοιο 36 ετων που θα κανει ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΧΙΟ σε 6 ωρες.


άρα αν αληθεύει αυτό με την Nel..τότε έρχομαι στα χθεσινά μου λόγια και ξαναλέω, ότι θα υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός και έτσι για να έχει κέρδος η Hellenic θα ανεβάσει μίλια....

----------


## manos75

παρολο που το θεμα δεν με ενδιαφερει ιδιαιτερα διοτι με αυτα τα νησια δεν εχω σχεσεις θα πω την αποψη μου. τα πραγματα ειναι απλουστατα παιδια εχεις απο την μια νεα καραβια  πολυτελεστατα γρηγορα, και απο την αλλη υπαρχουν καραβια παλια αργα και(σαραβαλα). και ο τουριστας φυσικα κανει συγκριση και λεει παω με το καινουριο ,αν εξαιρεσεται εμας που ειμαστε καραβολατρες τους τουριστες λιγο τους νοιαζει με ποσο παει και ποσο χρονο κανει.παει στον πρακτορα και του λεει θελω πχ να παω χιο ποια εταιρεια εχει καινουριο καραβι, αυτη τοση τιμη παλιο τοση τιμη και δεν παω με το καινουριο.μονο που η νελ εφερε παλι (καινουριο) καραβι τα λεει ολα.ποιος ανταγωνισμος.:mrgreen:

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου... :Wink:  P1020832.jpg

----------


## taxiarhis

> άρα αν αληθεύει αυτό με την Nel..τότε έρχομαι στα χθεσινά μου λόγια και ξαναλέω, ότι θα υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός και έτσι για να έχει κέρδος η Hellenic θα ανεβάσει μίλια....


Ανταγωνισμος θα υπαρξει συγουρα με τεσσερα πλοια στη γραμμη.Τα μιλια του Ν. ΧΙΟΣ εως 18/6 θα ειναι μειωμενα ετσι θα κανει ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΧΙΟ σε 7,5 ωρες και ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ σε 2 ωρες και 50 λεπτα συνολο 11 ωρες με την φορτοεκφορτωση στη ΧΙΟ.Οσο για το κερδος οπως εχει γραφτει και απο αλλους με τα σημερινα οικονομικα μετρα ο κοσμος θα προτιμηση το φτηνο εισητηριο.Αρα για ολους εμας το συμφερων μας ειναι να υπαρξει ενας ανταγωνισμος τυπου ΚΡΗΤΗΣ διαφορετικα με τις σημερινες τιμες και τα τεσσερα πλοια θα πανε για φουντο.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

22,1 κόμβους αυτήν την ώρα για το Νήσος Χίος.

----------


## MYTILENE

Αλλαγή δρομολογίων για το πλοίο και μέχρι 31/05 έχουμε:

ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ:
-ΤΡΙΤΗ      αν1830-αφ0520
-ΠΕΜΠΤΗ   αν1830-αφ0520
-ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ  αν0700-αφ1540
-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ   αν1300-αφ2130

Όλα τα δρομολόγια χωρίς ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ!!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Αλλαγή δρομολογίων για το πλοίο και μέχρι 31/05 έχουμε:
> 
> ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ:
> -ΤΡΙΤΗ αν1830-αφ0520
> -ΠΕΜΠΤΗ αν1830-αφ0520
> -ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ αν0700-αφ1540
> -ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ αν1300-αφ2130
> 
> Όλα τα δρομολόγια χωρίς ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ!!


Αλλά σε χρόνο *ίδιο ακριβώς* με όταν έπιανε Σύρο - Μύκονο. 
Εξαίρεση αποτελεί το δρομολόγιο του Σαββάτου προς Πειραιά, όπου το πλοίο πλέει με υψηλή ταχύτητα, για να προλάβει να ξαναφύγει 18:30 για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη.

Επομένως (με εξαίρεση το "γρήγορα" δρομολόγιο του Σαββάτου και μόνο στη διαδρομή προς Πειραιά) κέρδος για τον Χιώτη και τον Μυτιληνιό δε βλέπω. Κι αν σκεφτείς ότι τώρα το πλοίο κάνει *4* δρομολόγια από και προς Χίο - Λέσβο ενώ πριν έκανε *5* δρομολόγια, θεωρώ ότι μιλάμε για υποβάθμιση της γραμμής.

----------


## Psarianos

Καμία υποβάθμιση δέν υπάρχει,όταν μιλάμε για το Νήσος Χίος.Τα δρομολόγια αυτά είναι πειραματικά και θα διαρκέσουν 4 εβδομάδες,απο τα μισά του Ιούνη το πλοίο θα έχει τα κλασσικά του καθημερινά δρομολόγια 12.30 απο Πειραιά και 22.30 απο Μυτιλήνη.

Μειώνεται και πάλι ο χρόνος ταξιδίου για τα νησιά του Β.Αιγαίου ενώ αυξάνεται και η διαθεσιμότητα αφού ολα τα εισητήρια θα διατίθονται ΜΟΝΟ για τα 2 νησιά.

Η εταιρία γύρισε το πλοίο στην γραμμή για την οποία είχε φτιαχτεί και εκεί που ξέρει οτι έχει υψηλή κίνηση ΟΛΟ τον χρόνο και όχι μόνο τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες.

----------


## GiannisV

> Καμία υποβάθμιση δέν υπάρχει,όταν μιλάμε για το Νήσος Χίος.Τα δρομολόγια αυτά είναι πειραματικά και θα διαρκέσουν 4 εβδομάδες,απο τα μισά του Ιούνη το πλοίο θα έχει τα κλασσικά του καθημερινά δρομολόγια 12.30 απο Πειραιά και 22.30 απο Μυτιλήνη.
> 
> Μειώνεται και πάλι ο χρόνος ταξιδίου για τα νησιά του Β.Αιγαίου ενώ αυξάνεται και η διαθεσιμότητα αφού ολα τα εισητήρια θα διατίθονται ΜΟΝΟ για τα 2 νησιά.
> 
> Η εταιρία γύρισε το πλοίο στην γραμμή για την οποία είχε φτιαχτεί και εκεί που ξέρει οτι έχει υψηλή κίνηση ΟΛΟ τον χρόνο και όχι μόνο τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες.


Φυσικά και μιλαμέ για υποβάθμιση της γραμμής έστω για τις 2 βδομάδες που ανέφερες η εταιρία δυστηχώς κοιτάει το συμφέρον της και μόνο να κάνει αυτό το δρομόλογιο τις ίδιες σχεδόν ώρες με πολύ παλιότερα πλοία σε υψηλές τιμές και μην αναφερθώ στο κόψιμο της Μυκόνου και Σύρου όπου εξυπηρετούσε αρκετούς βλ.τοπικές εφημερίδες των 2 νησιών για μένα το πλοίο έχει περάσει σε δεύτερη μοίρα ειδικά τώρα με την άφιξη ενός καινούριου πλοίου στη γραμμή.

----------


## dokimakos21

*Αναχωριση απο το μεγαλο λιμανι...!*
P5121225.jpg

----------


## taxiarhis

> Καμία υποβάθμιση δέν υπάρχει,όταν μιλάμε για το Νήσος Χίος.Τα δρομολόγια αυτά είναι πειραματικά και θα διαρκέσουν 4 εβδομάδες,απο τα μισά του Ιούνη το πλοίο θα έχει τα κλασσικά του καθημερινά δρομολόγια 12.30 απο Πειραιά και 22.30 απο Μυτιλήνη.
> 
> Μειώνεται και πάλι ο χρόνος ταξιδίου για τα νησιά του Β.Αιγαίου ενώ αυξάνεται και η διαθεσιμότητα αφού ολα τα εισητήρια θα διατίθονται ΜΟΝΟ για τα 2 νησιά.
> 
> Η εταιρία γύρισε το πλοίο στην γραμμή για την οποία είχε φτιαχτεί και εκεί που ξέρει οτι έχει υψηλή κίνηση ΟΛΟ τον χρόνο και όχι μόνο τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες.


H εταιρια ψαχνετε πραγματι αλλα οταν εισαι μια σοβαρη εταιρια που θελεις να παρης τον κοσμο με το μερος σου δεν αφηνης τα νησια χωρις πλοιο. Γνωριζαν οτι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ θα πηγαινε για δεξαμενησμο και αντι να βαλουν το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ στη θεση του προσωρινα προτιμησαν να το βαλουν απεναντι στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για να μοιρασουν π.χ 1000 επιβατες.Λεω για επιβατες γιατι ξεγναμαι οτι απεναντι στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για τα φορτηγα ειναι ο ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ και ετσι θα ειναι και οταν γυριση το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ το Ν,ΧΙΟΣ και ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για επιβατες ο ΑΡΓΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ για φορτηγα.Τα δρομολογια των 12.30 απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ καθημερινα εαν ηταν κερδοφορα για την εταιρια θα τα κρατουσε και δεν θα τα αλλαζε παλη απο 6/9 εως 31/10 γενικα πεφτει πολυ πειραμα μακαρι να του βρουνε το σωστο δρομολογιο.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

sto PIREA [May 18, 2010]

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Στον φίλο BEN BRUCE με τα Χρόνια Πολλά...! :Razz:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Σημερα λιγο εξω απο τον Πειραια...!!*
*Για τον Nikos V.*
P5241657.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Σημερα λιγο εξω απο τον Πειραια...!!*
> *Για τον Nikos V.*
> P5241657.jpg


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Φωτη!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νησος Χιος*...Σαρωνικος 24-5-2010.

DSCN1383.jpg

DSCN1387.jpg
_χαρισμενες στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@ και ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι τις περιμενα αυτες τις φωτο!Απιθανες κοντρα που θυμηζει κατι απο τα παλια.Δυο δυνατα πλοια τα βαζουν κατω ολα

----------


## basilis.m

ρε παιδια δεν καταλαβα το λογο που το βαπορι τις τελευταιες μερες παει με 21 μιλια! διαβασα και τις προηγουμενες σελιδες αλλα δεν καταλαβα το γιατι

----------


## chiotis

sto  limani tis xiou stis 6-4-2010

----------


## Super Jet

Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες φίλε chiti!

----------


## GiannisV

Απο οτι είδα στο openseas ορισμένες μέρες το πλοίο κάνει το Χίος Πειραιάς σε 6ώρες και άλλες μέρες 8.30 ώρες ξέρουμε το λόγο?

----------


## chiotis

> Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες φίλε chiti!


ευχαριστω.. :Surprised:

----------


## chiotis

> Απο οτι είδα στο openseas ορισμένες μέρες το πλοίο κάνει το Χίος Πειραιάς σε 6ώρες και άλλες μέρες 8.30 ώρες ξέρουμε το λόγο?


μαλλον κανει οικονομια και δεν εχει και παρα πολυ κοσμο .απο 18-6 θα  πηγαινει κανονικα.

----------


## GiannisV

> μαλλον κανει οικονομια και δεν εχει και παρα πολυ κοσμο .απο 18-6 θα  πηγαινει κανονικα.


Αυτός σίγουρα είναι ο λόγος αλλά για ποιό λόγο το openseas δίνει το πλοίο μια να κάνει αυτό το δρομολόγιο σε 6ώρες και μια σε 8.30 ώρες,το πλοίο αυτη τη στιγμή πόσες ώρες κάνει?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νησος Χιος*...Σαρωνικος 24-5-2010.

DSCN1391.jpg

----------


## GiannisV

Για ακόμη μια φορά ρεπορτάζ του τοπικού τύπου για το ''κόψιμο'' της Σύρου και της Μυκόνου στο δρομολόγιο του Χίος οι Συριανοί θα ξέρουν...

----------


## pantelis2009

Νήσος Χίος στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 28/05/2010. Για όλους τους φίλους του. 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 01 28-05-2010.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Χθεσινή αναχώρηση με φόντο το BRILLIANCE OF THE SEAS.Για τους φίλους pantelis2009,vinman,polykas,Nissos Mykonos και captain :Wink: P1030739.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue και ανταποδίδω με μια φωτο, όταν περνούσε απο τα μέρη μου στις 16/02/2010 :Wink:  

NISSOS CHIOS 10 16-02-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS CHIOS αναχωρηση απο την συρο.

chios (210).JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

5/6 Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF5008.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΕΙΣ.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UsfRyh0d_k

----------


## erenShip

> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΕΙΣ.....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UsfRyh0d_k


ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Γεια σου SEA_PILOT με τα ωραία σου!!Ένα ακόμα εξαιρετικό βιντεο όπως όλα που έχεις ανεβάσει!!!Μπράβο!!!!
Νήσος Χίος αναχώρηση από την Χίο στις 5/6,αφιερωμένη στους φίλους SEA_PILOT,Vinman,Trakman,T.S.S.Apollon,Pantelis200  9,Leo,dokimakos21,Deep Blue και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSCF5038.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογος οπως παντα ο φιλος DimitrisT. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Eυχαριστώ φίλε DimitrisT. τα λόγια είναι περιτά :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

Αυτή είναι η πρώτη μου φωτογραφία με την καινούργια μου ψηφιακή!!Την αφιερώνω στο φίλους vinman,SEA PILOT,erenship.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93039

----------


## DeepBlue

> Γεια σου SEA_PILOT με τα ωραία σου!!Ένα ακόμα εξαιρετικό βιντεο όπως όλα που έχεις ανεβάσει!!!Μπράβο!!!!
> Νήσος Χίος αναχώρηση από την Χίο στις 5/6,αφιερωμένη στους φίλους SEA_PILOT,Vinman,Trakman,T.S.S.Apollon,Pantelis200  9,Leo,dokimakos21,Deep Blue και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> DSCF5038.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ κι ανταποδίδω με αναχώρηση από Πειραιά :Wink: Επίσης για τους SEA PILOT,erenShip,pantelis2009 P1030897.jpg

P1030898.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Αυτή είναι η πρώτη μου φωτογραφία με την καινούργια μου ψηφιακή!!Την αφιερώνω στο φίλους vinman,SEA PILOT,erenship.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93039


Καλορίζικη και καλές λήψεις... :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστω και αναποδίδω φίλε DeepBlue με μία αναχώρηση του τον 06/2007. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz:  

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 16.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ. Από Μυτιλήνη γιά Χίο ταχύτητα 24,5. (Να προλάβουμε το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ να φορτώσουμε πρώτοι). Από Χίο για Πειραιά 19,6. (Τώρα φορτώσαμε ας πάνε και μιά ώρα αργότερα τα "φορτία" μας).
Μπράβο τους.
Μας δουλεύουνε ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε.

----------


## KABODETHS

Οι ταχύτητες που ακολουθεί το πλοίο είναι βάση των εγκερκιμμένων δρομολογίων και όταν κόβεις εισιτήριο ενημερώνεσαι για την ώρα άφιξης. Αρα δεν μας δουλεύουνε. 
Από την άλλη εβδομάδα επιστρέφει στα παλιά επιτυχημένα δρομολόγια 12.30 από Πειραιά προς Χίο σε 6 ώρες.

----------


## hayabusa

19.6...Έλεος...το σέρνουν το βαπόρι...

----------


## nikosnasia

> Οι ταχύτητες που ακολουθεί το πλοίο είναι βάση των εγκερκιμμένων δρομολογίων και όταν κόβεις εισιτήριο ενημερώνεσαι για την ώρα άφιξης. Αρα δεν μας δουλεύουνε. 
> Από την άλλη εβδομάδα επιστρέφει στα παλιά επιτυχημένα δρομολόγια 12.30 από Πειραιά προς Χίο σε 6 ώρες.


Έτσι είναι αν έτσι νομίζετε.

----------


## erenShip

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ κι ανταποδίδω με αναχώρηση από ΠειραιάΕπίσης για τους SEA PILOT,erenShip,pantelis2009 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93056
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93057


ευχαριστώ deepBlue και opelmanos! πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## MYTILENE

> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ. Από Μυτιλήνη γιά Χίο ταχύτητα 24,5. (Να προλάβουμε το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ να φορτώσουμε πρώτοι). Από Χίο για Πειραιά 19,6. (Τώρα φορτώσαμε ας πάνε και μιά ώρα αργότερα τα "φορτία" μας).
> Μπράβο τους.
> Μας δουλεύουνε ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε.


 Όσο και να τρέχει να φορτώσει τη φίλε nikosnasia??? 2 φορτηγά πήρε σήμερα από Μυτιλήνη και κάνα 45-50 άτομα;-) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!Οπότε ας μη το τρέχουν έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι ''μέσα'' με τα μπούνια..

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση σήμερα το απόγευμα απο τον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93232

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον VINMAN λίγο πρίν αναχωρήσει απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι.
nhsosxios1.jpg

----------


## erenShip

μα συγνώμη το Νήσος Ρόδος που είναι πιο μεγάλο καράβι σε ηλικία να πηγαίνει με 21,2 μίλια και το Νήσος Χίος να πηγαίνει με 20,2??!! μου φάινεται απαράδεκτο!!!

----------


## gpap2006

> μα συγνώμη το Νήσος Ρόδος που είναι πιο μεγάλο καράβι σε ηλικία να πηγαίνει με 21,2 μίλια και το Νήσος Χίος να πηγαίνει με 20,2??!! μου φάινεται απαράδεκτο!!!


 Υπομονή, σε 6 μέρες επιστρέφει στα γνώριμα παλιά του ωράρια. Ελπίζω για πάντα..

----------


## STRATHGOS

Nομίζετε παιζει ρολο η ηλικία σε αυτη την περιπτωση οχι.. οταν σου λενε οτι 2 φορτηγά πήρε σήμερα από Μυτιλήνη και κάνα 45-50 άτομα.   κατι  σαν τιν Περιπτωση του KENTERΙS EKANE 6 ωρες μετα 8 και μετα καμια Υπομονή.....Ο σεμπτεβρις Ερχετε! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

*Νήσος Χίος* στον *Πειραιά* *....27/11/2007* Μόλις ολίγων μηνών που αρχισε την καριερα του ....
Παίρνοντας πετρέλαια .... 
αυτο το μαυρο γύρω απο τον ισαλο τι είναι ?? αναρωτιεμαι απο τοτε ...
PB270016.jpg
φωτο του αδελφου μου

----------


## basilis.m

> *Νήσος Χίος* στον *Πειραιά* *....27/11/2007* Μόλις ολίγων μηνών που αρχισε την καριερα του ....
> Παίρνοντας πετρέλαια .... 
> αυτο το μαυρο γύρω απο τον ισαλο τι είναι ?? αναρωτιεμαι απο τοτε ...
> PB270016.jpg
> φωτο του αδελφου μου


χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος και αν θυμαμαι καλα κατι ειχε γινει με το χρωμα που ειχαν βαφτει τα υφαλα του πλοιου!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

OK Ευχαριστώ φίλε ...

----------


## opelmanos

Αυτό το Σάββατο (19/6/10) το Ν. Χίος κάνει την καθιερωμένη ημερήσια εκδρομή στην Τήνo.
Για Χίο ώρα αναχώρησης έχει 09:30, άφιξη 12:30 και αναχώρηση από Τήνο 21:05
Τιμές οι εξής (αρκετά τσιμπημένες για τρίωρο ταξίδι μπρος πίσω)
Κατάστρωμα: 58
Οικονομική: 64
VIP: 69
Καμπίνα ΑΧ2: 80
Αυτοκίνητο: 35

Στο δρομολόγιο δεν γίνονται εκπτώσεις. 
Η πλάκα είναι ότι άμα βγάλεις με κάποια έκπτωση εισιτήριο για Πειραιά σου βγαίνει αρκετά πιο φτηνά . Αλήθεια υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα αν στην Τήνο δείξεις εισιτήριο "Πειραιάς - Χίος"?

----------


## DimitrisT

5/6 Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF5006.jpg

----------


## GiannisV

> Αυτό το Σάββατο (19/6/10) το Ν. Χίος κάνει την καθιερωμένη ημερήσια εκδρομή στην Τήνo.
> Για Χίο ώρα αναχώρησης έχει 09:30, άφιξη 12:30 και αναχώρηση από Τήνο 21:05
> Τιμές οι εξής (αρκετά τσιμπημένες για τρίωρο ταξίδι μπρος πίσω)
> Κατάστρωμα: 58
> Οικονομική: 64
> VIP: 69
> Καμπίνα ΑΧ2: 80
> Αυτοκίνητο: 35
> 
> ...


Το αυτοκίνητο είναι τζάμπα αν αναλογιστείς οτι για Πειραιά έχει 87ευρώ και στο παλιό δρομολόγιο άμα ήθελες να πας απο Μυτιλήνη ή Χίο για Μύκονο ή Σύρο πλήρωνες όσο θα πλήρωνες να πας Πειραιά.

----------


## opelmanos

> Το αυτοκίνητο είναι τζάμπα αν αναλογιστείς οτι για Πειραιά έχει 87ευρώ και στο παλιό δρομολόγιο άμα ήθελες να πας απο Μυτιλήνη ή Χίο για Μύκονο ή Σύρο πλήρωνες όσο θα πλήρωνες να πας Πειραιά.


 E βέβαια λογικό αν αναλογιστείς οτί βαράνε τα ατομικά εισητήρια περισσότερο συνπεριλαμβάνεται και το αμάξι!!

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Pantelis2009,Dimitris T,opelmanos,erenship!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93865

----------


## erenShip

> *Για τους φίλους Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Pantelis2009,Dimitris T,opelmanos,erenship!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93865


υπέροχη φίλε vinman!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω. 13/08/2007, όταν είχα πάει Χανιά. Χαρισμένη σε *vinman,* *Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Dimitris T,opelmanos,erenship* 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 42.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> *Για τους φίλους Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Pantelis2009,Dimitris T,opelmanos,erenship!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93865


 Ευχαριστω Μανωλη.Εξαιρετικη

----------


## erenShip

> Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω. 13/08/2007, όταν είχα πάει Χανιά. Χαρισμένη σε *vinman,* *Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Dimitris T,opelmanos,erenship* 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93898


και πάλι ευχαριστώ παντελή!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

το Νησος Χιος στην Τηνο σημερα με εκδρομεις απο μυτιληνη P6190313.JPG

P6190317.JPG

P6190321.JPG

P6190324.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Λάκη.Υπέροχες..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη   η ανταποκριση του φιλου Σκορπιου απο την ομορφη Τηνο.
 Η    πρωτη φωτογραφια ειναι Καταπληκτικη!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ -Σημερα το μεσημερι στην Τηνο για να φερει τους ταξιδιωτες..!*
*Για ολους εσας.!*

P6192259.jpg

P6192264.jpg

P6192268.jpg

P6192275.jpg

P6192280.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικες!!! Αψογος ο φιλος dokimakos21

----------


## DimitrisT

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους φίλους Skorpios & dokimakos21 για την ανταπόκριση από την Τήνο.Σας ευχαριστούμε.
Αναχώρηση του Ν. Χίος από την Τήνο  :Wink: 
DSCF5487.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλοι ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, dokimakos21 & DimitrisT ευχαριστούμεεεεεεεεεεε :Razz:

----------


## diagoras

Καταπληκτικη η ανταποκριση απ την Τηνο.Ευχαριστουμε :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Καταπληκτικη η ανταποκριση απ την Τηνο.Ευχαριστουμε


Εκ των πραγμάτων μόνο εσύ Γιάννη κι εγώ λείπαμε  :Razz: !

----------


## vinman

*Στον Πειραιά την περασμένη Παρασκευή το μεσημεράκι πάνω απο το Κνωσός Παλάς!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,dokimakos21,Nikos_V,Αιγαιοπλόος,Εργης,Capt  ain,
erenShip,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,TSS APOLLON,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Pantelis2009!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94540

----------


## dokimakos21

*...ευχαριστω πολυ και ανταποδιδω...*
*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Αφιξη στην Τηνο*
*Για εσενα και τους TSS APOLLON,Leo,εργης,Nikos V.,Polykas,ben bruce,Thanasis89,Trakman,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ,diagora,Nissos Myconos,Dimitris T.!*
*P6192265.jpg*

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

vinman  και  dokimakos21  σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση υπεροχες...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικες γωνιες ληψης! Απιθανες φωτογραφιες! απο τους φιλους vinman και dokimakos21.

----------


## diagoras

Μανο και Φωτη σας ευχαριστω για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες σας

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε vinman. Υπέροχη φωτο  :Razz:

----------


## manos75

υπαρχουν φημες που λενε οτι το νησος χιος θα κατεβει χανια και θα κανει παρεα στο ελυρος. αυτο θα ηταν ευχαριστη εκπληξη διοτι το λατο δεν αντεχεται αλλο.αλλα δεν ξερω σε καμπινες αν εχει επαρκεια το χιος για την γραμμη των χανιων.τελος παντων πιστευω οτι επεται συνεχεια και μεγαλες κοντρες.

----------


## Ergis

> υπαρχουν φημες που λενε οτι το νησος χιος θα κατεβει χανια και θα κανει παρεα στο ελυρος. αυτο θα ηταν ευχαριστη εκπληξη διοτι το λατο δεν αντεχεται αλλο.αλλα δεν ξερω σε καμπινες αν εχει επαρκεια το χιος για την γραμμη των χανιων.τελος παντων πιστευω οτι επεται συνεχεια και μεγαλες κοντρες.


επιστροφη στα παλια λημέρια λοιπον....νομιζω οτι η ΑΝΕΚ το εχει παρακανει.αδικουσε που αδικουσε τους Χιώτες,τωρα ηρθε και εδεσε το γλυκο.3 καραβια στην γραμμη των χανιων.ειπαμε δα!!!!ΕΙΠΑΜΕ!!!!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## manos75

εκει στην χιο μην ανυσηχητε θα σας στειλουμε για αντικαταστατη το λατο  :Very Happy:  πλακα κανω.

----------


## Super Jet

Aντικαταστάτης του θα είναι το Κρήτη Ι ή ΙΙ.

----------


## Ergis

> Aντικαταστάτης του θα είναι το Κρήτη Ι ή ΙΙ.


και παλι,αλλο να πηγαινεις με 26 μιλια στην χιο-μυτηληνη και αλλο με 21 ειται αυτο λεγεται κρητη ειται νησος χιος.

----------


## opelmanos

> εκει στην χιο μην ανυσηχητε θα σας στειλουμε για αντικαταστατη το λατο  πλακα κανω.


Δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα το Λατώ στην Χίο.Όσο για τις φήμες  που κυκλοφόρησαν πέρι αποχώρησης του πλοίου από την γραμμή έχει αποδειχτεί επανελειμένα και στο παρελθόν οτί είναι μόνο φήμες !!

----------


## minoan

Το Νήσος Χίος με τί καμπίνες θα πάει στα Χανιά;;; Και άλλες κινήσεις πανικού είναι αυτές! Και στο Ηράκλειο τι θα μπει στην θέση του Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ;;

----------


## Thanasis89

Νομίζω πως αυτή τη χρονική στιγμή δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συζητάμε, όταν πρόκειται ειδικότερα για φήμες. Όταν θα έρθει το πλοίο στα Χανιά μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε ξανά και να πούμε τις κριτικές μας για την κάθε κίνηση.

----------


## johnny7b

> Το Νήσος Χίος με τί καμπίνες θα πάει στα Χανιά;;; Και άλλες κινήσεις πανικού είναι αυτές! Και στο Ηράκλειο τι θα μπει στην θέση του Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ;;


Προφανώς το Λατώ θα πάει Ηράκλειο, ελευθερώνοντας κάποιο από τα Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ. 

Όσο για τις περιορισμένες καμπίνες και μικρότερο γκαράζ, πρόβλημα σίγουρα θα υπάρξει αλλά λογικά δε θα είναι τόσο μεγάλο αν υπάρχουν καθημερινά ημερήσια δρομολόγια. Οπότε για το καλοκαίρι ψιλοβγαίνουν τα πράγματα, από το χειμώνα (που θα έχει επιστρέψει και η Αριάδνη από τη ναύλωση  :Wink: ) το ξανασυζητάμε.

----------


## Leo

Έγκυρες πηγές από την HSW διαψεύδουν αυτό το σενάριο για την μεταδρομολόγηση του πλοίου ή άλλη μετακίνηση πλοίων από άλλες γραμμές. Παρακαλώ λοιπόν η παραπληροφόρηση και τα σενάρια να σταματήσουν εδώ. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Μπορώ να πώ ότι θα συμφωνήσω με τον Λεο.......έχει τον τρόπο η ΑΝΕΚ εάν θέλει να διώξει την BSF από τα Χανιά.....το Τσάμπιον και το Σπίριτ! Γιατί να διώξει το Χίος και να το στείλει σε μια γραμμή που μάλλον δεν πρέπει να είναι επαρκής και να βάλει ένα από τα Κρήτη Χίο-Μυτυλίνη που κατ'εμέ δεν πρόκειτε να γεμίζουν τα αχανή γκαράζ τους..........

----------


## Sotiris1785

Και γιατι να μην το κανει η HSW παει καλα τωρα το βαπορι στην γραμμη που ειναι? τι κινηση εχει? ποσα φορτηγα κουβαλαει? και ποσους επιβατες?
οσο οτι διαψευδει η εταιρεια καλα κανει και ο Κοκκαλης στον Ολυμπιακο στηριζε τους προπονητες και την αλλη μερα τους απελυε... οταν εβγαλε το Νησος Μυκονος απο την Παροναξια κι εκοψε τις προσεγγισεις στο Νησος Χιος σε Συρο-Μυκονο ειχε βγει προς τα εξω? απλα το μαθαμε οταν κατεθεσε αιτησεις στις αρμοδιες αρχες... ετσι για να το δουμε και απο την αλλη πλευρα

----------


## MYTILENE

Nα πώ και γώ μια κουβέντα και να κλείσει το θέμα???Ε LEO :Razz: ???!!!Ακούγεται ΕΝΤΟΝΑ οτι κάτι θα αλλάξει,το τι????......... ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ..... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> Nα πώ και γώ μια κουβέντα και να κλείσει το θέμα???Ε LEO???!!!Ακούγεται ΕΝΤΟΝΑ οτι κάτι θα αλλάξει,το τι????......... ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ.....


οντως.... παντως στις κυκλαδες θα παραμεινει!  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Για τους φίλους Nissos Mykonos και diagoras

Trakakis_6181978.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο βρε Γιώργο...."χάλια" φωτογραφία όπως πάντα :shock:!

----------


## diagoras

> Για τους φίλους Nissos Mykonos και diagoras
> 
> Trakakis_6181978.jpg


 Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση της υπεροχης φωτογραφιας.Ομορφη γωνια ληψης και πολυ ομορφα χρωματα.Να σαι καλα

----------


## vinman

*Πειραιάς 18 Ιουνίου!
(Trakman που ήσουν και δεν σε είδα...)
Για σένα Γιώργο...!!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94988

----------


## Trakman

Κάπου εκεί, σοκαρισμένος ακόμα...!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Yπέροχη, σ'ευχαριστώ!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Mερικές απο το εσωτερικό του όταν πήγα τον 08/2007 στα Χανιά. Χαρισμένες σε Trakman, vinman, diagoras, Leo, xidianakis & όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz:  

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 20.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 21.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 22.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 23.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 26.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> Mερικές απο το εσωτερικό του όταν πήγα τον 08/2007 στα Χανιά. Χαρισμένες σε Trakman, vinman, diagoras, Leo, xidianakis & όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου 
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 20.jpg
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 21.jpg
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 22.jpg
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 23.jpg
> ...


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Νήσος Χίος-Εν πλώ*
*Για τους Leo,Trakaman,Vinman,pantelis2009,Thanasis89,Polyka  s,theofilos-ship.!*
P6252337.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Γεια σου ρε Φωτάρα με τα ωραία σου ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νησος Χιος*...καταπλους στο μεγαλο λιμανι 26-6-2010.

DSCN1688.jpg
_Ομορφο και Ταχυτατο_

----------


## vinman

*Aναχώρηση στις 11 Ιουνίου για τους φίλους TSS APOLLON,Nikos_V,erenShip,
Αιγαιοπλόος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,dokimakos21,Trakman,Captain,d  iagoras,Dimitris T!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95137

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστω vinman  για  την αφιερωση...

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

σημερινη αφιξη του πλοιου παλι με εκδρομεις απο χιο...                P6260028.JPG

P6260029.JPG

P6260030.JPG

P6260033.JPG

P6260038.JPG

----------


## johny18

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝΟ ; ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!!

----------


## mitilinios

> ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝΟ ; ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!!


Όχι,τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του πλοίου είναι Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη και επιστροφή. Οι προσεγγίσεις στην Τήνο ήταν έκτακτες λόγω εκδρομής. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Μια κατάπλωρη στην Τήνο..!*
*Για ολους εσας.!*

P6192276.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά Κ-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-ΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ. Ευχαριστούμε :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Μια κατάπλωρη στην Τήνο..!*
> *Για ολους εσας.!*
> 
> P6192276.jpg


πολυ δουλεια απο το bow thruster!

----------


## hayabusa

*Τα* bow thrusters για την ακρίβεια, δύο ειναι  :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Εχθές το απόγευμα 26-06-2010....και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ μόλις έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά μας κάνει μία επίδειξη....το τι εστί πραγματική ταχύτητααααα!!!
Για άλλη μία φορά έμεινα εκπληκτος!!!Πραγματικά το πλοίο τα ΣΠΑΕΙΙΙΙΙ!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95272

----------


## Thanasis89

Τρέλανέ μας ρε τρελοκρητικιέ !  :Very Happy: 
Σ' Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση ! Λέει αυτή η φώτο !

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Που να δεις κ κάτι άλλες..........;-)

----------


## marsant

Πραγματικο στολιδι,χαραμιζεται στην γραμμη που ειναι γιατι δεν εχει την ανταποκριση απο τον κοσμο που θα πρεπε,μιας και θελουν μονο μια συγκεκριμενη εταιρια.Πραγματικα κριμα και μακαρι να το δουμε ποτε απο εδω...(Σαντορινη).Ποιος ξερει...

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Αψογο βαπόρι ίσως για πολλούς ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί στο αιγαίο κ όχι μόνο....! ! κ ποια γραμμή δεν θα το ήθελε...? ? Αλλά.......

----------


## douzoune

> Πραγματικο στολιδι,χαραμιζεται στην γραμμη που ειναι γιατι δεν εχει την ανταποκριση απο τον κοσμο που θα πρεπε,μιας και θελουν μονο μια συγκεκριμενη εταιρια.Πραγματικα κριμα και μακαρι να το δουμε ποτε απο εδω...(Σαντορινη).Ποιος ξερει...


Εάν η εταιρεία δεν ξέρει να το αξιοποιήσει σωστά και να του βάλει σωστές ώρες δρομολογίων δεν φταίει ο κόσμος! Συμφωνώ όμως ότι υπάρχει η γενικότερη  τάση επιλογής της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## gtogias

> Εάν η εταιρεία δεν ξέρει να το αξιοποιήσει σωστά και να του βάλει σωστές ώρες δρομολογίων δεν φταίει ο κόσμος! Συμφωνώ όμως ότι υπάρχει η γενικότερη τάση επιλογής της ΝΕΛ.


Η τωρινή του γραμμή έχει δύο νησιά. Δεν ξέρω για τη Λέσβο αλλά από τη Χίο μαζεύει όλο τον κόσμο. Ιδιαίτερα δε με τα τωρινά δρομολόγια σαρώνει. Με τα προηγούμενα είχε ένα θεματάκι αλλά κακά τα ψέματα για όποιον ταξιδεύει για Χίο είναι η πρώτη επιλογή.

----------


## Orion_v

Μακαρι να υπηρχαν αλλα δυο τουλαχιστον ( εκτος απο Ν.Χιος - Ν. Μυκονος) και ανεξαρτητα απο το ποια εταιρια θα τα ειχε , να κανουν δρομολογια στο Αιγαιο.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Μακαρι να υπηρχαν αλλα δυο τουλαχιστον ( εκτος απο Ν.Χιος - Ν. Μυκονος) και ανεξαρτητα απο το ποια εταιρια θα τα ειχε , να κανουν δρομολογια στο Αιγαιο.


Ερχονται, σύντομα. Από την Κορέα, για τη Blue Star.
Blue Star Delos το πρώτο, άνοιξη του 2011.
Και το 2012 το άλλο. 
Κομμένα και ραμμένα για το Αιγαίο. 
Κάτι σε Blue Star Paros σε μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## manos75

εγω πιστευω οτι σε γραμμη παρο, ναξο ,ιο, σαντορινη το καραβι θα εκανε παρτι. διοτι ειναι τουριστικα νησια με πολλη κινηση, και το πλοιο εχει πολυ μεγαλη ταχυτητα και θα μειωνε και χρονο ταξιδιου, αλλα θα συνδιαζε και την πολυτελεια.και φυσικα και με καλες τιμες στα εισητηρια θα ηταν αχτυπητο.

----------


## douzoune

Μανουβράροντας πριν λίγες ώρες στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!
Για τους φίλους Leo, Apostolos, Giovanaut, Akis Dionysis, Opelmanos, dokimakos21, Thanasis89,vinman, artmios sintixakis, gtogias και όλους τους φαν του! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95658

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ douzoune κ ανταποδίδω!!!Το πλοίο είναι απλά πανεμορφοοοο!!Εδώ εν πλώ λίγο έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραια στις 26-06-2010,πάνω απο το FESTOS PALACE!!
Αφιερωμένη επίσης στην γνωστή παρέα!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95668

----------


## gtogias

> Μανουβράροντας πριν λίγες ώρες στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!
> Για τους φίλους Leo, Apostolos, Giovanaut, Akis Dionysis, Opelmanos, dokimakos21, Thanasis89,vinman, artmios sintixakis, gtogias και όλους τους φαν του! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95658


 
Εξαιρετική. Όμορφο πλοίο σε όμορφο νησί. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση, μακάρι η εταιρεία του να κατασταλάξει επιτέλους στην πολιτική της και να πάψει να κάνει καψόνια στο πλοίο.

----------


## Leo

douzoune σε ευχαριστώ, να είσαι καλά, δεν προλαβαίνω να ανταποδόσω, θα το κάνω όμως σύντομα σε άλλο θέμα  :Wink: . Αρτέμη αν κατάλαβα καλά με παίρνει και μένα η μπάλα και το ευχαριστώ ισχύει επίσης και γία σένα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νησος Χιος*...Πειραιας καταπλους 26-6-2010.
DSCN1686.jpg

DSCN1687.jpg

DSCN1689.jpg
_Για ολους τους φιλους_ _καραβολατρες_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νησος Χιος*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
DSCN1690.jpg

DSCN1691.jpg

DSCN1692.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μανουβράροντας πριν λίγες ώρες στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!
> Για τους φίλους Leo, Apostolos, Giovanaut, Akis Dionisis, Opelmanos, dokimakos21, Thanasis89,vinman, artmios sintixakis, gtogias και όλους τους φαν του! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95658


Να'σαι καλά φιλαράκι.. :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νησος Χιος*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου 26-6-2010.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
PLOIAAA004.jpg

PLOIAAA001.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νησος Χιος*...Πειραιας απογευματινος αποπλους 26-6-2010. 
DSCN1723.jpg

DSCN1724.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νησος Χιος*...και ο καταπλους στην Τηνο 26-6-2010.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
PLOIAAA008.jpg

PLOIAAA009.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> F/B *Νησος Χιος*...και ο καταπλους στην Τηνο 26-6-2010.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95921
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95923




Οι παραπανω εχουν κατι το πολυ ιδιαιτερο, ειναι ολοφρεσκιες αλλα ρετρο, με φιλμ αν δεν κανω λαθος. Το παρακατω βιντεο ειναι για να δουμε ολοι μας οτι το Νησος Χιος επιτελει κοινωνικο εργο!!! Μαγκας ο τυπας, ωραια θεα για τους επιβατες του βαποριου!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clFGj...eature=related

----------


## Orion_v

Μ' αρεσει αυτο το καραβι !!!  :Very Happy:  η δευτερη ειναι αφιερωμενη στο φορτηγατζη που εκοψε για τραβηξω και στα περιστερια που συνεργαστηκαν.:mrgreen:

P70638391.JPG


P70638782.JPG

----------


## Orion_v

Κι αλλες δυο .... 

P70638837.JPG


P70638893.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Nissos Chios εισοδος στο μεγαλο λιμανι για ολους τους φιλους...

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη είσοδο φίλε Tasos@@@. Ευχαριστούμε:-D

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το Νήσος Χίος τρέχοντας με τα 25 μίλια του σήμερα το απόγευμα..!
Για όλους εσάς.!*
P7102533.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> *Το Νήσος Χίος τρέχοντας με τα 25 μίλια του σήμερα το απόγευμα..!*
> 
> *Για όλους εσάς.!*
> 
> P7102533.jpg


 Aυτά είναι :Όταν ό άνθρωπος έχει λεφτά φαίνεται, όλο ταξίδια κάνει :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

> Aυτά είναι :Όταν ό άνθρωπος έχει λεφτά φαίνεται, όλο ταξίδια κάνει


Απλά ο άνθρωπος δουλεύει σκληρά...
Ξέρεις το παραμύθι του μέρμηγκα και του τζίτζικα?

----------


## diagoras

Και λιγο πριν το φωτογραφισει ο Φωτης :Wink:  
043.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.Νήσος Χίος λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSCF6306.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Νήσος Χίος-Στην Τήνο 19/6/2010*
*Για όλους εσάς.!*
P6192278.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Πριν λίγες ώρες...
Για τον Trakman και τον dokimakos21
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97634

----------


## Trakman

ΜΑΓΕΙΑ Δημήτρη!!!!!! Εκπληκτική!!!!! ¶ψογο κάδρο, πανέμορφο φόντο, πεντακάθαρη!!!! Συγχαρητήρια!!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Πριν λίγες ώρες...
> Για τον Trakman και τον dokimakos21
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97634


Τελικά βγήκε πολύ καλή Δημητρό !!!! :Wink: 
Εγώ όμως φωτογράφιζα από απέναντι
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97652

----------


## fistikovoutiro

Ας μου επιτρέψουν οι συμφορουμίτες να το αφιερώσω μια και το φωτογράφισαν κατά την αφιξή του εχθές το βραδάκι.

douzoune , opelmanos δικό σας.

----------


## thanos75

> *Νήσος Χίος-Στην Τήνο 19/6/2010*
> 
> *Για όλους εσάς.!*
> 
> P6192278.jpg


 Απίστευτη φωτο φίλε μου...Για κορνιζάρισμα, για screensaver, για δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι :Very Happy:   Κατά τη γνώμη μου ένα από τα ομορφότερα σκαριά που κυκλοφορούν στις ελληνικές θάλασσες αυτή τη στιγμή.  Μου αρέσει περισσότερο από το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ΄και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ και σχεδόν εξίσου με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ...

----------


## giannisk88

Όπως τα λές Θάνο.
Οι φωτό είναι τέλειες όπως και το πλοίο.
Θεωρώ ότι είναι μία πιο προσεγμένη και πιο πολυτελή έκδοση των αφών blue star paros/naxos/ithaki.Έχοντας βέβαια καμπίνες και περισσότερη ταχύτητα θυμίζει ότι αυτά τα δύο αδέρφια είναι για διαφορετικό σκοπό απο τα blueσταράκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος στις 13/07/2010 απο Πειραιά, με πολύ γρήγορο ξεκόλλημα απο το ντόκ και πολύ γρήγορη μανούβρα. Χαρισμένη σε Ιθάκη, opelmanos, giannisk88, thanos75, T.S.S. APOLLON, LEO, Trakman, diagoras, douzoune, dokimakos21, DimitrisT, Apostolos, dokimakos21 & όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy:  

NISSOS CHIOS 15 13-07-2010.jpg

NISSOS CHIOS 16 13-07-2010.jpg

NISSOS CHIOS 17 13-07-2010.jpg

NISSOS CHIOS 18 13-07-2010.jpg

NISSOS CHIOS 22 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ ωραίες εικόνες Παντελή!! Να'σαι καλά!!! :Wink:

----------


## sparti

Παιδια μηπος μπορητε να μου πειτε της ωρες αναχωρισης του πλοιου απο Πειραια και Μυτιληνη ?

----------


## Thanasis89

Μια μικρή βοήθεια για να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις...  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.Σημερινή άφιξη του Ν. Χίος στην Χίο,φωτογραφία από την ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας μου.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSCF6376.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Sylver23,Dimitris T,erenShip,diagoras και Εργης...στον Πειραιά το περασμένο Σάββατο το απόγευμα...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98127

----------


## sparti

> Μια μικρή βοήθεια για να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις...


 Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Και μια επιτοπου στο λιμανι

----------


## Ergis

> *Για τους φίλους Sylver23,Dimitris T,erenShip,diagoras και Εργης...στον Πειραιά το περασμένο Σάββατο το απόγευμα...!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98127


σευχαριστω πολυ Μανο

----------


## dokimakos21

*Νήσος Χίος-Πρωινό στον Σαρωνικό*
*Για όλους εσάς.!*
P7132649.jpg

----------


## gnikles

Για όλους τους φίλους.
DSC00890.JPG
DSC00892.JPG
DSC00896.JPG
DSC00900.JPG

----------


## hsw

Καλά νέα για τους επιβάτες για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη!! Ανακοινώθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για μετά την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο. Το πλοίο κάθε Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη και Πέμπτη θα αναχωρεί 12:30 για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και κάθε Παρασκευή-Σάββατο στις 17:30. Επιστροφή κάθε Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Πέμπτη-Κυριακή στις 22:00 από Μυτιλήνη και κάθε Σάββατο στις 07:00.

Όλα τα δρομολόγια θα εκτελούνται σε 6 ώρες για Χίο και 8.40 για Μυτιλήνη

----------


## diagoras

Ενα κοσμημα για το Αιγαιο αναχωρει ενα απογευμα.... 
039.JPG 
...με τον μελλοντικο του ανταγωνιστη να το παρατηρει :Wink:  
Αφιερωμενη στους Pantelis2009,dimitrisT,douzoune και σε ολους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε diagoras και ανταποδίδω με μία όταν πέρασε απο το δικό μου νησί. Δεν περνά συχνά!!! αλλά εγώ του την είχα στημένη :Very Happy:  :Razz:  

NISSOS CHIOS 11 16-02-2010.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

23/7 Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF6490.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους diagoras,dokimakos21,pantelis2009,Leo, Trakman, Nikos Maroulis,gnikles,opelmanos,Thanasis89,vinman,douzo  une,rocinante και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DimitrisT και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους φίλους αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Razz:  

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 10.jpg

----------


## KABODETHS

Ρεκόρ φόρτωσης πρέπει να έκανε χθες το βράδυ το πλοίο στη Χίο. ¨Εφτασε Χίο 12.20, φόρτωσε μέσα σε 20 λεπτά 21 φορτηγά, γύρω στα 55 ΙΧ και καμμιά 400αριά επιβάτες και αναχώρησε στην ώρα του 0040 προς Πειραιά!!Δεν παίζονται οι άνθρωποι

----------


## opelmanos

> Ρεκόρ φόρτωσης πρέπει να έκανε χθες το βράδυ το πλοίο στη Χίο. ¨Εφτασε Χίο 12.20, φόρτωσε μέσα σε 20 λεπτά 21 φορτηγά, γύρω στα 55 ΙΧ και καμμιά 400αριά επιβάτες και αναχώρησε στην ώρα του 0040 προς Πειραιά!!Δεν παίζονται οι άνθρωποι


Δεν γίνεται αυτό φίλε μου !!Το ένα ημιρυμουλκούμενο φορτηγό να μπεί και να ξεκοτσάρει ο τράκτορας θέλει το λιγότερο 4 λεπτά ΄πώς μπήκαν όλα αυτά τα φορτηγά και τα Ι.Χ σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα????.

----------


## pantelis2009

*F/B Nήσος Χίος. 13/07/2010.* Αναχώρηση απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Χαρισμένη για τους φίλους DimitrisT, diagoras,dokimakos21, opelmanos, Trakman, Nikos Maroulis, vinman,rocinante και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου:razz:. 

NISSOS CHIOS 24 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## KABODETHS

> Δεν γίνεται αυτό φίλε μου !!Το ένα ημιρυμουλκούμενο φορτηγό να μπεί και να ξεκοτσάρει ο τράκτορας θέλει το λιγότερο 4 λεπτά ΄πώς μπήκαν όλα αυτά τα φορτηγά και τα Ι.Χ σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα????.


 
Κι ομως γίνεται και απότι μου είπαν έχει ξαναγίνει. Δεν ήταν όλα ρυμουλκούμενα

----------


## DimitrisT

Νήσος Χίος εν πλω για Χίο.........
DSCF6732.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους diagoras,dokimakos21,pantelis2009,Leo, Trakman,  Nikos Maroulis,gnikles,opelmanos,Thanasis89,vinman,douzo  une,rocinante  και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## diagoras

> Νήσος Χίος εν πλω για Χίο.........
> DSCF6732.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους diagoras,dokimakos21,pantelis2009,Leo, Trakman, Nikos Maroulis,gnikles,opelmanos,Thanasis89,vinman,douzo  une,rocinante και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.


 Δημητρη εγραψες!!!Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DimitrisT, υπέροχη φωτο και ανταποδίδω με μία φωτο τραβηγμένη στις 13/08/2007 όταν με πήγαινε Χανιά. χαρισμένη σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 40.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Κι ομως γίνεται και απότι μου είπαν έχει ξαναγίνει. Δεν ήταν όλα ρυμουλκούμενα


 Tότε ο λοστρόμος και το πλήρωμα φίλε μου πρέπει να ήταν εξωγήινοι δεν εξηγήται αλλιώς! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harlek

Νήσος Χίος πάνω από το Κνωσός Παλάς.

DSCF4204.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι της Χίου,Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.
DSCF7083.jpg

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Βαπόραρος με τα όλα του! ! Δεν υπάρχει δεύτερο.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εξαιρετικό το πλοίο.Πιο πάνω από Βάπορας. Ταξίδεψα πρόσφατα και έχω τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις . Καθαρό , άνετο , ευρύχωρο. Και το πλήρωμα εξυπηρετικότατο....*

*Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το πρωινό της Τρίτης 10/8/2010. Χρόνια πολλά στον καπτα-Μάριο για χθες. Αφιερωμένες σε αυτόν και στους ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ,DimitrisT,harlek,pantelis2009.*

*100_1120.JPG*
100_1118.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν 3 χρόνια όταν με πήγε ... Χανιά. Χαρισμένη στο φίλο giorgos_249 και όσους αναφέρει :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 24.jpg

----------


## harlek

Δυο φωτο από την καθέλκυση του πλοίου. Βρέθηκαν στα χέρια μου μαζί με αρκετές ακόμα, σχεδόν τυχαία. Αγνοώ τον φωτογράφο, αν και υποψιάζομαι ότι έχουν τραβηχτεί για λογαριασμό της HSW. Αν έχουν ξαναμπεί στο παρελθόν, ζητώ συγγνώμη.

bb.jpg

st.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Γιώργο και Παντελή σας ευχαριστώγια τις αφιερώσεις και ανταποδίδω. Αφιερωμένη επίσης στους φίλους Leo,Nikos Maroulis,harlek,opelmanos,vinman, dokimakos21,douzoune,gnikles,Trakman,Thanasis89 και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.
Χτεσινή αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Χίου,tραβηγμένη από το Μπούρτζι  :Wink: 
DSC01362.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε DimitrisT. Ευχαριστώ :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> Γιώργο και Παντελή σας ευχαριστώγια τις αφιερώσεις και ανταποδίδω. Αφιερωμένη επίσης στους φίλους Leo,Nikos Maroulis,harlek,opelmanos,vinman, dokimakos21,douzoune,gnikles,Trakman,Thanasis89 και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.
> Χτεσινή αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Χίου,tραβηγμένη από το Μπούρτζι 
> DSC01362.jpg


Τέλειο πλοίο - τέλεια φωτογραφία... :Wink:

----------


## konigi

25.07.2010
Έξω απο τον Πειραιά.
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

DSC00830.JPG

DSC00833.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/Β Νησος Χιος...Εν πλω...27-8-2010._ 
DSCN5447.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> _F/Β Νησος Χιος...Εν πλω...27-8-2010._ 
> DSCN5447.jpg


Μοναδικά χρώματα σε μια εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

1/9 To Νήσος Χίος εν πλω για Χίο.......
DSCF7420.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Σημερινή μανούβρα στην Μυτιλήνη

Για τους φίλους Leo, Apostolos, Trakman, dokimakos21, Nissos Mykonos και Κάρολος
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105178

----------


## dokimakos21

*Φίλε Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω.!*
*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Εν πλω* 
*Για εσενα και ολους τους ποαναφερομενους.!*
DSC06454.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους...!!!! 1 φότο του *NISSOS CHIOS* στο μεγάλο λιμάνι....!!!! :Very Happy: 

nissos chios.gif

Χαρισμένη σε: *dokimakos21,douzoune,DimitrisT,Trakman,T.S.S. APOLLON,konigi,laz94,harlek,pantelis2009(ουφ!!!)* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε leo85 και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις.  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 15.jpg
Αναχώρηση απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 30/06/2007.

----------


## Ergis

αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι οταν εκανε το δρομολογιο πειραιας-χανια;

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Μάλλον,ναι.Εργαλείο όπως κ αν το δεις! ! Θα χει ενδιαφέρον όταν έρθει το δήλος....να δουμε! Ανάλογα κ τα δρομολόγια βέβαια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακριβώς φίλε Εργης. Ένα μήνα μετά με πήγε Χανιά. :Wink:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στον Πειραιά προς τα τέλη Αυγούστου...

P1020806.jpg

----------


## Karavostasis

Εκτακτη προσεγγιση του πλοιου στη Τηνο,σημερα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Νήσος Χίος* στις 13/09/2010 στον Πειραιά, τα προπελάκια μπαίνουν σε λειτουργία, σύντομα το πλοίο ξεκολλά απο το ντοκ και αρχίζει να απομακρύνετε. Χαρισμένες σε T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, DimitrisT, LEO, leo85, opelmanos, dokimakos21, douzoune, Trakman, konigi, Εργης ,laz94, sylver23, DeepBlue, ελμεψη & Chris_Chania :Wink:  :Surprised: . 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 59 13-09-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 61 13-09-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 62 13-09-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 63 13-09-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 64 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

> Το *Νήσος Χίος* στις 13/09/2010 στον Πειραιά, τα προπελάκια μπαίνουν σε λειτουργία, σύντομα το πλοίο ξεκολλά απο το ντοκ και αρχίζει να απομακρύνετε. Χαρισμένες σε T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, DimitrisT, LEO, leo85, opelmanos, dokimakos21, douzoune, Trakman, konigi, Εργης ,laz94, sylver23, DeepBlue, ελμεψη & Chris_Chania. 
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 59 13-09-2010.jpg
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 61 13-09-2010.jpg
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 62 13-09-2010.jpg
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 63 13-09-2010.jpg
> ...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ κι ανταποδίδω μαζί με την καλημέρα μου. :Wink:  P1040721.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Εν πλω για Μυτιληνη..!
Για τους Douzoune,opelmanos,NikosP,Vinman(ευχαριστω πολυ),Nikos_V,ελμεψη,Αιγαιοπλόος,mike_rodos(στην ειχα υποσχε8ει),captain,
Captain_nionios,Thanasis89,Leo,Trakman,leonidas,De epBlue,TSS APOLLON!
P9093766a.jpg*

----------


## mike_rodos

> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Εν πλω για Μυτιληνη..!*


Τέλεια φωτογραφία Φώτη...!Ευχαριστώ και για την αφιέρωση... Να σε καλά φιλαράκο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού ξεκόλλησε απο το ντοκ απομακρύνετε με γοργούς φυθμούς για την έξοδο του λιμανιού και την ελευθερία της ανοικτής θάλασσας :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 65 13-09-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 66 13-09-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 67 13-09-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 68 13-09-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 69 13-09-2010.jpg
Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue με την καλησπέρα μου και ανταποδίδω.

----------


## leonidas

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ* είσοδος στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά 15/4/10!

_Πάνω απ'το Λισσός..._

DSCN0032.jpg

----------


## notias

Χαρισμενες σε όλους που μου εχουν αφιερώσει κατά καιρους ....
και εγώ ούτε ένα ευχαριστώ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

100_5321.JPG

100_5323.JPG

100_5325.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

και μερικες βραδινες Τηνος 18-09-2010

P9180672.JPG

P9180673.JPG

P9180674.JPG

P9180677.JPG

P9180680.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B _Νησος Χιος_...στο λιμανι της Τηνου 25-9-2010.
DSCN6676.jpg

DSCN6678.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B _Νησος Χιος_...Τηνος 25-9-2010.
DSCN6675.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιες  φωτο φιλε TSS APOLLON. :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

23/9 ¶φιξη στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.
DSCF8037.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Δεκέμβριος 2009 φθάνει στον Πειραιά.
DSCN4080.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανες φωτο απο τους φίλους ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, T.S.S. APOLLON, DimitrisT & nikosnasia. Τους ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 01 22-09-2010.jpg
*Νήσος Χίος....22/09/2010.*

----------


## opelmanos

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ .....Tην περαμένη Κυριακή στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης σε μια διαφορετική από την συνηθησμένη θέση* 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109534

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS CHIOS εν πλω στο αιγαιο

c.JPG

Για τους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos , Proussos, dokimakos 21

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Πανέμορφο! κ ταχύτατο!

----------


## Apostolos

> και μερικες βραδινες Τηνος 18-09-2010
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106928
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106929
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106930
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106931
> ...


Αν το βαπόρι είναι μαϊτζέβελο σαν κομπολόι όλα φαντάζουν εύκολα και απλά!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Βράδυ στη Μυτιλήνη*

100_0980.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> *Βράδυ στη Μυτιλήνη*
> 
> 100_0980.JPG


 Φίλε μου πότε την τράβηξες αυτή τη φωτό?

----------


## Trakman

> *Βράδυ στη Μυτιλήνη*
> 
> 100_0980.JPG


Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία, μπράβο!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Φίλε μου πότε την τράβηξες αυτή τη φωτό?


*Από ότι βλέπω στις ιδιότητες της εικόνας τραβήχτηκε την Παρασκευή, ‎6 ‎Αυγούστου ‎2010 ( και ωρα ‏‎10:10:56 μμ.*  )



> Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία, μπράβο!!!


*Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.*

*Αυτή για εσάς τους δύο. Την τράβηξα 10 λεπτά πριν την αναχώρησή μου από το πανέμορφο νησί.*

100_1091.JPG

----------


## sparti

Πολυ ωραια η φωτογραφια σου φιλε μου.........................

----------


## opelmanos

Tην Δευτέρα στις 10 το βράδυ  θα ταξιδέψω πρώτα ο Θεός με το πλοίο για Αθήνα .Θα υπάρξουν και  φωτό από το εσωτερικό του αν δεν έχει κόσμο

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλό ταξίδι να έχει φίλε opelmanos, και αναμένουμε :Wink: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Δεκέμβριος 2009 φθάνει στον Πειραιά.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109437


Αυτη εδω ειναι απιθανη!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Παράλειψη:*

*Φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι μου προς Μυτιλήνη:*

*Ρεμέτζο στη Χίο:*

100_0854.JPG

100_0864.JPG

*Εσωτερικό:*

*Σαλόνι οικονομικής θέσης:*

100_0898.JPG

*Σαλόνι Διακεκριμένης Θέσης*

100_1176.JPG
*Διάδρομος για καμπίνες:*

100_0843.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες φωτο φίλε giorgos_249, ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## sparti

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες παιδια..............

----------


## pantelis2009

*Νήσος Χίος...13/10/2010* ξεκινώντας για ένα του ταξίδι ακόμη.
Χαρισμένες σε giorgos_249, sparti, Captain_Nionios, opelmanos, Trakman και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 77 13-10-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 78 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## sparti

Σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση φιλε μου οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι υπεροχες σαν το πλοιο...................

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Νησος Χιος...εν πλω 16-10-2010_
_DSCN7658.jpg_
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,ΑΡΗΣ,Μαγγελανος,dokimakos21,Cool Water,pantelis2009,Deep Blue,DimitrisT.,laz94,Καρολος,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,despo_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON για την υπέροχη φωτο σου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, BEEN BRUCE, DeepBlue, Dimitris T, laz94, Nisos Mykonos, despo, giorgos_249, sparti, Captain_Nionios, opelmanos, Trakman & Κάρολος :Wink: . 


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 79 13-10-2010.jpg
*Νήσος Χίος...13/10/2010 - 12.36*

----------


## laz94

T.S.S. APOLLON και pantelis2009 ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα σε άλλο θέμα! :Wink:

----------


## sparti

Φιλε Παντελη σε ευχαριστω πολυ υπεροχο πλοιο................υπεροχη η φωτογραφια

----------


## KABODETHS

OKT10 005.jpg
Αφιξη ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στη Χίο χθες την ώρα του μπουρινιου που προκάλεσε τις καταστροφές. Πάλι δεν δούλευε το πράσινο

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε 2 ακόμη???? Χαρισμένες σε T.S.S. APOLLON, BEEN BRUCE, DeepBlue, Dimitris T, laz94, Nisos Mykonos, despo, giorgos_249, sparti, Captain_Nionios, opelmanos, Trakman, Κάρολος, leo85 & KABODETHS :Wink:  :Razz: . 



ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 80 13-10-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 82 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## sparti

Φωτογρ. 0152.jpg γεφυρα μαιος 2009

----------


## sparti

Φωτογρ. 0156.jpg

Φωτογρ. 0155.jpg

Φωτογρ. 0158.jpg

Φωτογρ. 0159.jpg

Φωτογρ. 0154.jpg


> Φωτογρ. 0152.jpg γεφυρα μαιος 2009


 Αφιερωμενες σε pantelis 2009,mike rodos,Nisos Mykonos,opelmanos,Κάρολος,Dimitris T

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστώ φίλε sparti και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 84 13-10-2010.jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 87 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## sparti

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες...................

----------


## gnikles

Για τον opelmanos, Trakman,pantelis 2009 και όλους τους φίλους!!!!
DSC00999.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

> Για τον opelmanos, Trakman,pantelis 2009 και όλους τους φίλους!!!!
> DSC00999.JPG


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Razz: . 


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 88 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. 
> 
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 88 13-10-2010.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!!!!

----------


## gnikles

Να και μία νυχτερινή χαρισμένη σε όλους!!!!
DSC00987.JPG

----------


## kostas-93

Για να δουμε τον Νοεμβρη θα το δουμε φετος παλι στην Σαμο οπως πέρυσι στην ετήσια του αδερφακι του Μυκονος η θα φέρουν τον πηγασο όπως παλια

----------


## despo

Σίγουρα θα πάει στη θέση του 'Μυκονος' το 'Χιος', αλλά δεν νομίζω να γίνει αυτό το Νοέμβριο - Σίγουρα αργότερα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Για να δουμε τον Νοεμβρη θα το δουμε φετος παλι στην Σαμο οπως πέρυσι στην ετήσια του αδερφακι του Μυκονος η θα φέρουν τον πηγασο όπως παλια


*Το Νήσος Χίος θα κάνει την σκάντζα στο Νήσος Μύκονος φίλε Κώστα! Ελπίζω να μπορέσεις να μας βγάλεις κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την όμορφη πατρίδα!*

----------


## nkr

Χρονια πολλα Dimitris T.!!!!

----------


## kostas-93

> *Το Νήσος Χίος θα κάνει την σκάντζα στο Νήσος Μύκονος φίλε Κώστα! Ελπίζω να μπορέσεις να μας βγάλεις κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την όμορφη πατρίδα!*


βεβαια και θα το βγαλω οταν με το καλο ερθει παλι.

----------


## DimitrisT

> Χρονια πολλα Dimitris T.!!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε nkr ,να σαι καλα.
Ν. Χίος εν πλω για Χίο......
DSCF7418.jpg
αφιερωμένη στους φίλους nkr,pantelis2009,sparti,T.S.S.Apollon

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε nkr ,να σαι καλα.
> Ν. Χίος εν πλω για Χίο......
> DSCF7418.jpg
> αφιερωμένη στους φίλους nkr,pantelis2009,sparti,T.S.S.Apollon


Ευχαριστώ φίλε και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Razz: . 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 90 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε nkr ,να σαι καλα.
> Ν. Χίος εν πλω για Χίο......
> DSCF7418.jpg
> αφιερωμένη στους φίλους nkr,pantelis2009,sparti,T.S.S.Apollon


_Ευχαριστω φιλε DimitrisT. και ανταποδιδω_ 
_F/B Νησος Χιος..._Τηνος 25- 9 -2010
DSCN6679.jpg

----------


## sparti

Φιλε Dimitris T για την φωτογραφια σου ειναι υπεροχη.................

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πάρα πολλά ευχαριστώ στο φίλο pantelis2009 για τις αφιερώσεις στις προηγούμενες σελίδες που είδα σήμερα. Θα ανταποδώσω αλλού.......*

----------


## hayabusa

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε nkr ,να σαι καλα.
> Ν. Χίος εν πλω για Χίο......
> DSCF7418.jpg
> αφιερωμένη στους φίλους nkr,pantelis2009,sparti,T.S.S.Apollon


εξαιρετική, δείχνει σαν highspeed το πλοίο  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου από 1/11 ως 16/6
http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/..._1606chigr.pdf

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους εργης,Dimitris T,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,
Sylver23,dokimakos21,Thanasis89,nkr...στον Πειραιά προχθές το πρωί!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113494

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω φιλε vinman και ανταποδιδω

Επισης στους φιλους pantelis2009,Dimitris T.,deep blue,tss apollon,Καρολο,
giorgos_249 και σε ολη την παρεα!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, vinman, DimitrisT, hayabusa, giorgos_249, sparti, T.S.S. APOLLON, Nissos Mykonos, Thanasis89 & joyrider :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 86 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Eυχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις*
*Από την Παρασκευή του Πάσχα, ¶φιξη του Φοίβος στο λιμάνι.*

100_0145.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

> Υπέροχη φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, vinman, DimitrisT, hayabusa, giorgos_249, sparti, T.S.S. APOLLON, Nissos Mykonos, Thanasis89 & joyrider.


 
Ευχαριστώ Παντελή  :Very Happy:  


Ωρες ώρες απορώ βρε παιδιά, τι φωτογραφικές μηχανές έχετε και τραβάτε τόσο απίθανες φωτογραφίες  :Very Happy:  ...αυτό πάει και στον Vinman που με έχει τρελλάνει με τις φωτογραφίες του !

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εν πλώ για Χίο Μυτιλήνη την Παρασκευή 29/10/2010.
n.xios1.jpg

n.xios2.jpg

n.xios4.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Για τους φίλους εργης,Dimitris T,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,*
> *Sylver23,dokimakos21,Thanasis89,nkr...στον Πειραιά προχθές το πρωί!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113494


*Καταπληκτικη!!!*

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες σας παιδιά μπράβο σας!!!

----------


## diagoras

> *Για τους φίλους εργης,Dimitris T,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,
> Sylver23,dokimakos21,Thanasis89,nkr...στον Πειραιά προχθές το πρωί!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113494


Thanks Μανο.Πανεμορφη

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Maroulis Nikos,NAXOS,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Nikos_V,
dokimakos21,Αιγαιοπλόος,TSS APOLLON....Σάββατο 6 Νοεμβρίου στον Σαρωνικό!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115420

----------


## sylver23

Ωπ!Τραβάς και μέρα βρε νυχτερίδα?? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nostalgos

Είναι σαν μελτέμι ελπίδας η ύπαρξη σύγχρονων και όμορφων επιβατικών πλοίων ελληνικής ναυπήγησης το 2010. Επειδή τα ποστ είναι πάρα πολλά, γνωρίζει κανείς τι μηχανές έχει το συγκεκριμένο και το αδελφό "Μύκονος";

Επίσης, γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει ευρωπαϊκή εταιρεία που να φτιάχνει "πακέτο" μηχανές και σκαρί, όπως π.χ. κάνουν οι κορεάτες;

Τέλος, μία ερώτηση ως πρωτόμπαρκου και άσχετου περί τη ναυπηγική:

Γιατί σε όλα τα καινούργια πλοία έχουν περιοριστεί τόσο πολύ οι εξώστες (μπαλκόνια); Είναι ζήτημα "κανονισμών ασφαλείας" ή υπάρχουν πρακτικοί σχεδιαστικοί λόγοι; Πραγματικά καταστρέφει την απόλαυση του ταξιδιού αυτό το φαινόμενο...

----------


## sparti

Παιδια μεχι και στον υπνο μου το ειδα το βαπορι ειμουν υποπλοιαρχος μεσα.............. :Cool:

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> Είναι σαν μελτέμι ελπίδας η ύπαρξη σύγχρονων και όμορφων επιβατικών πλοίων ελληνικής ναυπήγησης το 2010. Επειδή τα ποστ είναι πάρα πολλά, γνωρίζει κανείς τι μηχανές έχει το συγκεκριμένο και το αδελφό "Μύκονος";
> 
> Επίσης, γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει ευρωπαϊκή εταιρεία που να φτιάχνει "πακέτο" μηχανές και σκαρί, όπως π.χ. κάνουν οι κορεάτες;
> 
> Τέλος, μία ερώτηση ως πρωτόμπαρκου και άσχετου περί τη ναυπηγική:
> 
> Γιατί σε όλα τα καινούργια πλοία έχουν περιοριστεί τόσο πολύ οι εξώστες (μπαλκόνια); Είναι ζήτημα "κανονισμών ασφαλείας" ή υπάρχουν πρακτικοί σχεδιαστικοί λόγοι; Πραγματικά καταστρέφει την απόλαυση του ταξιδιού αυτό το φαινόμενο...


το πλοιο φοραει WARTSILA 12V38 dieslar συνολικης ισχυος 31.680KW με 26μιλια υπηρεσιακη ταχυτητα.
τα καταστρωματα ειναι λιγα προς οφελος του επιβατη γιατι μεγαλωνει ο οφελιμος χωρος του πλοιου κ φτιαχνονται πιο μεγαλα σαλονια
 Οσο για το πακετο το κορεατικο που λες δεν ισχυει γιατι τηςμηχανες της φτιαχνει η WARTSILA κ τις πουλαει στο ναυπηγειο

----------


## nostalgos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Την πρώτη φορά που άκουσα αυτή τη μάρκα κινητήρων, ήταν σε σχέση με ... τραυματική ως προς την απόδοσή τους εμπειρία (Α/Γ ΧΙΟΣ). Προφανώς, άλλο μοντέλο επιλέγει το Δημόσιο για μία "παντόφλα" και άλλο μία ναυτιλιακή για το "καμάρι" της.

Πάντως, η μεγέθυνση των σαλονιών σε βάρος των καταστρωμάτων δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι προς όφελος των επιβατών και όχι των πλοιοκτητριών. Γι' αυτό είχα σκεφτεί μήπως παίζουν ρόλο τίποτα κανονισμοί ασφαλείας σε συνδυασμό και με τις αυξημένες πλέον ταχύτητες (26 μ.α.ω. με κόντρα άνεμο 7 μποφόρ θα έκανε αρκετά "ζόρικη" την κατάσταση στο κατάστρωμα).

----------


## f/b delfini

Τρια εισητηρια του Νησος Χιος

----------


## vinman

*Σάββατο 6 Νοέμβρη πάνω απο το Superfast XII!
Για τους φίλους NikosP,Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Nikos_V,leonidas,NA  XOS,
Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON,captain,gtogias,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116982

----------


## CORFU

σφαιρα παει  :Confused:  πολυ ομορφη φωτο

----------


## nkr

*Ενα πρωινο του Ιουλιου στον Πειραια.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,vinman,sylver23,sparti,tss apollon,deep blue,Dimitris T.,Diagoras,Corfu,f/b delfini,nostalgos και Καρολο*

----------


## f/b delfini

> *Ενα πρωινο του Ιουλιου στον Πειραια.....
> Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,vinman,sylver23,sparti,tss apollon,deep blue,Dimitris T.,Diagoras,Corfu,f/b delfini,nostalgos και Καρολο*


Ευχαριστώ πολυ, τέλειααααα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink: 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 47.jpg
Νήσος Χίος..... Αύγουστος 2007 στα Χανιά.

----------


## GiannisV

Επιστολή της Γενικής Γραμματέας Βορείου Αιγαίου Σοφίας Θεολογίτου στον πρόεδρο του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της HSWS για επανασύνδεση των Κυκλάδων με το Βόρειο Αιγαίο με το νήσος Χίος έστω μια φορά τη βδομάδα. Τα _επιχειτηματα της Κ.Θεολογίτου είναι πολύ εύστοχα και ελπίζω να περάσει το αιτημά της.
_

----------


## chiotis

> Επιστολή της Γενικής Γραμματέας Βορείου Αιγαίου Σοφίας Θεολογίτου στον πρόεδρο του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της HSWS για επανασύνδεση των Κυκλάδων με το Βόρειο Αιγαίο με το νήσος Χίος έστω μια φορά τη βδομάδα. Τα _επιχειτηματα της Κ.Θεολογίτου είναι πολύ εύστοχα και ελπίζω να περάσει το αιτημά της.
> _


H αληθεια ειναι οτι το Νησος Χιος μας εφερνε πολους τουριστες απο Συρο ειδικα και για εμας τους καραβολατρες ηταν μεγαλη μας χαρα να περναμε απο Συρο Μυκονο γιατι υπηρχαν πολλες συναντησεις....... :Wink: Και εγω ελπιζω να περασουν τα αιτηματα της..

----------


## KABODETHS

Ας βγει επιδοτούμενη η γραμμή να την πάρει κάποιος. Γιατί δεν πάει κάποιο άλλο πλοίο?πχ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-EUROPEAN EXPRESS. 
Ο επιβάτης της Χίου ΔΕΝ ταξιδέυει με πλοίο που έχει ενδιάμεσες προσεγγίσεις

----------


## chiotis

> Ας βγει επιδοτούμενη η γραμμή να την πάρει κάποιος. Γιατί δεν πάει κάποιο άλλο πλοίο?πχ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-EUROPEAN EXPRESS. 
> Ο επιβάτης της Χίου ΔΕΝ ταξιδέυει με πλοίο που έχει ενδιάμεσες προσεγγίσεις


Tαξιδευει ενοειτε οσες και να ειναι οι στασεις και σε πολλους αρεσει αυτο.
Ουτουσιαλλιως 7μισι ωρες ταξιδι ολοι πανε ενω το πλοιο Μυτιληνη η Εuropean θα εκαναν υπρβολικα  πολλες ωρες ειδικα το μυτιληνη.

----------


## GiannisV

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου chiotis

----------


## chiotis

............ας δουμε και μερικες φωτο..
{αφιερωμενες στους DimitrisT,Sylver23,vinman,Pantelis2009 και τον συνονοματο GiannisV.}

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε chiotis και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 92 10-12-2010.jpg
Νήσος Χίος.....10/12/2010 Πειραιάς.

----------


## chiotis

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε chiotis και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις.


Φρεσκια-φρεσκια και πολυ τελειααα

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος στις 23/12/2010 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. 
Χαρισμένη σε chiotis, GiannisV, DimitrisT, Sylver23, vinman, nkr και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου:roll:. 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 96 23-12-2010.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Στην ετήσια επισκευή του θα αντικατασταθεί με άλλο πλοίο πιθανότατα με το Αριάδνη...

----------


## gnikles

> Στην ετήσια επισκευή του θα αντικατασταθεί με άλλο πλοίο πιθανότατα με το Αριάδνη...


Θα ξαναδώ την κουκλάρα δηλαδή ξανά????Ε ρε κάτι γλέντια!!!

----------


## sotiris83

Φωτογρ. 0145.jpgπροτοχρονια στη μυτιληνη..εδω μωλισ αλλαξε ο χρονοσ και πεταει φωτοβολιδεσ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Νήσος Χίος  να αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 23/12/2010.
Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Η αγωγή που έχω πάρει απο το σπίτι μου εδώ και 55 χρόνια και τη γνωριμία που έχω κάνει με πολλά και αξιόλογα μέλη του Nautilia.gr, δεν μου επιτρέπει να απαντήσω ανάλογα μέσο οποιουδήποτε forum ( αυτά που γράφτηκαν ήταν στο You Tube)  σε κάποιον που με την κάλυψη ενός nickname μπορεί να βρίζει.
Δεν είναι ο τύπος μου και ούτε θα πέσω στο επίπεδο του.
Αφού οι δισκογραφικές εταιρείες δεν μου επιτρέπουν να ανεβάσω τα video με rock κομμάτια εμένα αυτά μου αρέσουν .....και σ' όποιον αρέσει, διαφορετικά ας μην βλέπει το video. Έτσι κι΄αλλιώς δεν τον υποχρεώνει κανείς.
Ζητώ συγνώμη για το off topic. :Sad:

----------


## gnikles

> Ας δούμε το Νήσος Χίος να αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 23/12/2010.
> Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


 Υπέροχο βίντεο ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## konigi

Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

P1220094.JPG

----------


## vinman

Συνάντηση εν πλώ στις 6 Νοεμβρίου!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122194 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122195

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά στις 27-12-2010.*
DSC_1315.JPG

----------


## zamas

n.x.p..JPG
Foto: marinetraffic

*Το "Nissos Chios" περιμένοντας* στον Πειραιά... για να μπει για την ετήσια στη δεξαμενή.

----------


## zamas

P2241676.jpg*
Το "Nissos Chios" περιμένοντας* *Σήμερα* στον Πειραιά... για να μπει για την ετήσια στη δεξαμενή.

----------


## zamas

*10:35 Πηρε το Οk απο το Piraeus Traffic* για να φύγει π*ρος Περαμα*. 
*Απ' οτι ακουσα* θα δέσει δίπλα στο *Lissos*.

----------


## zamas

> *10:35 Πηρε το Οk απο το Piraeus Traffic* για να φύγει προς Περαμα. 
> *Απ' οτι ακουσα* θα δέσει δίπλα στο Lissos.


xios.JPG
*Foto: marinetraffic*

10:59 εφτασε στο Περαμα

----------


## dokimakos21

Και επειδή έχουμε πει ότι το n@utia.gr είναι παντού....
ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ - Περνόντας την Ψυτάλεια με προορισμό το Πέραμα..
Για όλους εσάς...
P2255674.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε dokimakos21, το n@utia.gr είναι παντού.... και πάντα. :Wink: 
Και εδώ μόλις φτάνει στο Πέραμα και η μανούβρα για να πέσει δίπλα στο Λισσός :Cool:  :Razz: .
Χαρισμένες σε ολους τους φίλους του πλοίου.



ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 113 25-02-2011.jpgΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 115.jpgΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 117.jpgΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 122.jpg

----------


## zamas

P2241752.jpg
*Το "Nissos Chios" περιμένοντας* στον Πειραιά... για να μπει για την ετήσια στη δεξαμενή.
*Foto: Z*aimis *24*/*02*/2011

*Αριστερα* του το κρουαζιερόπλοιο *MSC SPLENDIDA* και το *BLUE 0CEAN* που το εφοδιαζει με καυσιμα

----------


## manos 7

Προς πώληση λοιπον το πλοιο..!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τι βόμβες με πωλήσεις είναι αυτές που πέφτουν...:roll:

----------


## emmanouil

ΩΧ???? ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ???

----------


## Ergis

Αρνουμαι να πιστεψω οτι πωλειται το συγκεκριμενο καραβι..... :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
ισως ενα απο τα πιο επιτυχημενα πλοια στο Αιγαιο.
καιρο αναφερεται εδω αλλα πιστευα οτι ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα.
ειναι σαφες οτι οι πιεσεις που δεχεται η εταιρια ειναι μεγαλες και ολοι περιμενουν απο την πεσμενη φετος κινηση του καλοκαιριου να βγαλουν τα σπασμενα.
δια βασα επισης και για το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.
αυτο τοδεχομαι καθως ηταν ενα στοιχημα απο την αρχη της θητειας του στην ακτοπλοιαμας το οποιο το εχασε πανηγυρικα η HELLENIC SEAWAYS.
Το δυδιμο ομως των ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ νομιζω οτι ειναι απο τις καλυτερες φουρνιες πλοιων μας και θα ηταν λαθος να πωληθει καποιο απο αυτα.
Αν η εταιρια εχει φτασει σε τετοιο σημειο για να το βγαλει στο "σφυρι" τοτε τα πραγματα οντως ειναι πολυ ζορικα....... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## georginio

Δυστυχως μονο αμα μπει η Ανεκ στην μεση...η χελενικ θα βρει ξανα τον δρομο της!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας ελπίσουμε να γίνει ότι το δυνατόν καλύτερο για το πλοίο και να μην το χάσουμε.
Ας δούμε κια μιά φωτο του στις 25/02 την ώρα που πήγαινε να δέσει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy: 


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 121.jpg

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Από την Καθημερινή της Κυριακής http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...02/2011_434048:

*"Πωλητήριο σε 8 επιβατηγά ακτοπλοϊκά για να πληρωθούν τα δάνεια των εταιρειών* 
 *Χειρότερη και από το 2010 η φετινή χρονιά, λόγω αύξησης των δαπανών και μείωσης των εσόδων* Του Νικου Mπαρδουνια
Αντιμέτωπες με το φάσμα του οικονομικού αδιεξόδου φαίνεται ότι θα βρεθούν το 2011 οι περισσότερες ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες, εισηγμένες και μη, καθώς παρατηρείται μείωση στη διακίνηση επιβατών και οχημάτων κατά 14% σε σχέση με το 2010, ενώ το κόστος των καυσίμων είναι αυξημένο από 35% έως και 39% ανάλογα τον τύπο του σκάφους.
Οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες εισέρχονται στο 2011 έχοντας από το περασμένο έτος ζημίες που ενδέχεται να ξεπεράσουν και τα 250 εκατ. ευρώ και συνολικό δανεισμό που ξεπερνάει το 1,1 δισ. ευρώ.
Eτσι, προκειμένου να πετύχουν ρευστότητα προχώρησαν σε δύο κινήσεις: 1. Ανακοίνωσαν αύξηση του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου τους, με διαφορετικά επίπεδα επιτυχίας. Ποιο ενδιαφέρουσα είναι η περίπτωση της ΝΕΛ, η οποία συγκέντρωσε περί τα 97 εκατ. ευρώ, σε μια δύσκολη οικονομικά χρονική περίοδο, όταν ο Ομιλος Attica συγκέντρωσε περί τα 25 εκατ. ευρώ. 2. Σχεδιάζουν να πωλήσουν πλοία τους. Σύμφωνα με τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία τουλάχιστον οκτώ επιβατηγά θα πωληθούν εντός των επόμενων εβδομάδων ώστε οι εταιρείες, με τα χρήματα που θα εισπράξουν, να επιχειρήσουν να ρυθμίσουν τις δανειακές τους υποχρεώσεις και να εξορθολογίσουν τα οικονομικά τους.
*Η λίστα των προς πώληση*
Τα προς πώληση πλοία, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, είναι τα: «*Νήσος Χίος*», «*Αριάδνη*», «High speed 1», «Φαίδρα», «Σούπερ Φέρρυ», «Αχαιός», «Αριστόβουλος», «Φλάινγκ Ντόλφιν Ερμής» και μερικά άλλα μικρότερα.
Ναυτιλιακοί κύκλοι αναφέρουν ότι το 2011 αναμένεται να είναι από τις χειρότερες χρονιές για την ακτοπλοΐα, καθώς στο παιχνίδι των πιέσεων εισήλθαν και οι τράπεζες, οι οποίες, σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις, συμμετέχουν και στο μετοχικό κεφάλαιο των εταιρειών και αναζητούν τρόπους να μην χάσουν τα χρήματα που δάνεισαν στις εταιρείες. Σύμφωνα με τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία τον υψηλότερο δανεισμό, ύψους 341,801 εκατ., εμφανίζει ο όμιλος Attica, που έχει τις εταιρείες BlueStar ferries και Super Fast Ferries και τον ελέγχει η MIG. Ακολουθεί η ΑΝΕΚ, με δάνεια 283,348 εκατ., οι Μινωικές Γραμμές που έχουν δανειακές υποχρεώσεις ύψους 275,2 εκατ. ενώ υψηλό δανεισμό ύψους 173,809 εκατ. εμφανίζει και η ΝΕΛ.

----------


## polykas

Δεξαμενή θα ανέβει τον Μάιο.

----------


## Ergis

γιατι τοσο αργα;

----------


## johny18

Πολύ αργά δεν είναι ;;; Το Μύκονος θα μείνει στη γραμμή μέχρι να επιστρέψει το Χίος ;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε αραγμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 06-03-2011.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 125 06-03-2011.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Τα δρομολόγια του Νήσος Χίος  από 17/6 ως 4/9
http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...os_high_gr.pdf

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που την έκανε το Νήσος Χίος;;;; :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 126 13-03-2011.jpg

----------


## zamas

> Για που την έκανε το Νήσος Χίος;;;;
> 
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 126 13-03-2011.jpg


*Ξεμουδιάζει πριν παει στην γνωστη του θέση*  :Wink: :grin:

----------


## zamas

> *Ξεμουδιάζει πριν παει στην γνωστη του θέση* :grin:


nissos chios piraeus 01 - ok.jpg nissos chios piraeus 02 - ok.jpg* 
To Nissos Chios σήμερα* *13/03* στην γνωστή του θέση.

nissos chios piraeus 03 - ok.jpg nissos chios piraeus 04 - ok.jpg *
Τελευταια μερεμετια* πριν την αυριανη του αναχωρηση. *Εντονα μύριζε η περιοχη γυρω απο το πλοίο* μπογιά.

*Φωτογραφίες χαρισμένες σε ολους εσας**...*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε zamas για την ενημέρωση.
Ας το δούμε στις 25/02/2011 όταν πήγαινε να αράξει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 114.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

Τώρα γύρισα από Πειραιά και βάφανε τον καταπέλτη από κάτω. Αύριο θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## gnikles

DSC00428.JPGΤο όμορφο Νήσος Χίος απο ψηλα!!!

----------


## f/b delfini

> Τώρα γύρισα από Πειραιά και βάφανε τον καταπέλτη από κάτω. Αύριο θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες.


 '
Καθυστέρησα αλλα επρεπε να αγορασω αλλο καλωδιο :Sad:  Να 'τες

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε f/b delfini !!!  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

...¶φιξη στην Τήνο στις 19.06.2010 ...

P6192269.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Ευχαριστουμε φιλε f/b delfini !!!


Χαρά μου!!!




> ...¶φιξη στην Τήνο στις 19.06.2010 ...
> 
> P6192269.jpg


Τέλεια φώτο, τέλειο καράβι, τέλειο νησί!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος στον Πειραιά στις 18/03/2011.
Χαρισμένη σε polykas, Εργης, Dimitris T, Akis Dionisis,gnikles, konigi, Nissos Mykonos, nkr, chiotis, zamas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 131 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## proussos

DSCN4384.jpg

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στον Πάτροκλο.*

----------


## despo

Βρέθηκα πρωι-πρωι σήμερα στον Πειραιά οπου στις 07.00 έφτασε το πλοίο (μισή ώρα πριν είχε φτάσει το European Express) και η εικόνα όσον αφορά την κίνηση απογοητευτική η' καλύτερα θα έλεγα τραγική. Εν κυρίως γκαράζ άδειο (ζήτημα να είχε 1-2 φορτηγά) και κάποια ΙΧ στο πάνω γκαραζ, απο δε κόσμο καπως ικανοποιητικά τα πραγματα, αλλά θύμιζε κάποια μέρα ενος Νοεμβρη η' Φλεβαρη πιο πολυ, παρά στην άνοιξη που ηδη είμαστε, λίγο πριν το Πάσχα. Αλλά και μια ματιά που έριξα στα πλάνα των κλασικών ημερών κίνησης δηλαδή Μεγάλη Πέμπτη απο Πειραιά και επιστροφή Δευτέρα του Πάσχα, δεν μπορώ να πώ σε καμμία περίπτωση οτι μπορεί κανείς να έχει ίχνος αισιοδοξίας για την κατρακύλα που (οπως όλα βέβαια) έχει πάρει η ακτοπλοία. Φυσικά την εξήγηση για όλα αυτά μπορεί εύκολα να την δώσει ο καθένας μας. Εγω ομως διερωτώμαι για πόσο ακόμα καιρό μπορεί να σταθεί το όλο οικοδόμημα, διότι το σκηνικό που όλοι μας συναντάμε καθημερινά δείχνει ένα βαθύ σκοτάδι, χωρις βέβαια να έχω καμμία δόση καταστροφολογίας ...

----------


## nikosnasia

> Βρέθηκα πρωι-πρωι σήμερα στον Πειραιά οπου στις 07.00 έφτασε το πλοίο (μισή ώρα πριν είχε φτάσει το European Express) και η εικόνα όσον αφορά την κίνηση απογοητευτική η' καλύτερα θα έλεγα τραγική. Εν κυρίως γκαράζ άδειο (ζήτημα να είχε 1-2 φορτηγά) και κάποια ΙΧ στο πάνω γκαραζ, απο δε κόσμο καπως ικανοποιητικά τα πραγματα, αλλά θύμιζε κάποια μέρα ενος Νοεμβρη η' Φλεβαρη πιο πολυ, παρά στην άνοιξη που ηδη είμαστε, λίγο πριν το Πάσχα. Αλλά και μια ματιά που έριξα στα πλάνα των κλασικών ημερών κίνησης δηλαδή Μεγάλη Πέμπτη απο Πειραιά και επιστροφή Δευτέρα του Πάσχα, δεν μπορώ να πώ σε καμμία περίπτωση οτι μπορεί κανείς να έχει ίχνος αισιοδοξίας για την κατρακύλα που (οπως όλα βέβαια) έχει πάρει η ακτοπλοία. Φυσικά την εξήγηση για όλα αυτά μπορεί εύκολα να την δώσει ο καθένας μας. Εγω ομως διερωτώμαι για πόσο ακόμα καιρό μπορεί να σταθεί το όλο οικοδόμημα, διότι το σκηνικό που όλοι μας συναντάμε καθημερινά δείχνει ένα βαθύ σκοτάδι, χωρις βέβαια να έχω καμμία δόση καταστροφολογίας ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Έχω τύχει αρκετές φορές σε αναχωρήσεις (όχι χθες) η κατάσταση είναι απογοητευτική.Αλλά τί περιμένεις αυξάνονται τα εισητήρια,μειώνεται ο πληθυσμός,(στρατός,φοιτητές κλπ) τα φορτηγά πάνε με τα ro-ro, θα το χάσουμε κι αυτό σύντομα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πράγματι με πληρώματα πλοίων που συζήταγα προχθές η κίνηση έχει πέσει κατακόρυφα. Ευτυχώς μου λέει ένας που έχουμε και τα σχολεία!!!!! Φαντάσου κατάντια και μετά λέμε για ταχύτητες των πλοίων. :Sad: 
Φωτο απο τις 18/03/2011 χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy: 


ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 132.jpgΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 133.jpg

----------


## despo

Φίλε Παντελή έχω την εντύπωση οτι τα σχολεία προτιμούν την ΝΕΛ λογω ωραρίων - αναχώρηση βράδυ - άφιξη πρωι. Με την ευκαιρία ομως να πώ οτι το European Express ως προς το γκαραζ που είναι ο βασικός παράγων επιβίωσης των πλοίων, ηταν αρκετά φορτωμένο.

----------


## Ergis

μας εκανε την τιμη να περασει απο τα μερη μας,
Καποιοι δεν εκτιμησαν την παρουσια του.
Αφιερωμενη σε ολη την παρεα του nautilia.gr!
DSC03271.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Καλοκαιρινή αναχώρηση

----------


## leo85

Νήσος Χίος 30-04-2012 σε μια άφιξη του στον Πειραιά.

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 30-04-2012 01.jpg ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 30-04-2012 02.jpg ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 30-04-2012 03.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Το πλοίο χτες στον Πειραιά
DSC04694_zpsb8ff5f8a.jpgDSC04693_zps69d7cf2a.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Βλέπω είχε βολτούλα εχθές και βγήκαν αρκετές φωτο.
Το πλοίο στολισμένο λόγο ημερών. Καλά ταξίδια να έχει.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αφιξη στις 30 Νοεμβριου 2012....με λογικη καθυστερηση αφου εβραζε το Αιγαιο εκεινη την ημερα...παραδεχομαι τα πληρωματα που αντεχουν και τους καιρους και διαφορους υστερικους επιβατες  :Sour: 

NISSOS CHIOS.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Σήμερα το πρωί στο Στενό του Καφηρέα

DSC0027.JPG

----------


## Marioukos

Mακαρι να μεινει , να ταξιδευει για χρονια στα ελληνικα νερα... Ατυχο το αδερφακι του...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δύσκολη η περσινή χρονιά για το πλοίο. Ας ευχηθούμε καλή ξεκούραση σε όλους! Δύο μέρες ακόμη...!

DSCN5915.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Προσωπο με προσωπο με το ομορφο αλλα παραμελημενο τελευταια πλοιο της HSW.

----------


## SAPPHO

Απόγευμα 25ης Ιουλίου 2011 στον καθιερωμένο χαιρετισμό στην Αγία Παρασκευή στο Καστέλο Χίου! Αφιερωμένες σε όλους εσάς!

006.jpg007.jpg008.jpg009.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Λιγο πριν το Σουνιο on board BS Naxos ο γράφων..
NISSOS CHIOS 8.9.2012.jpg

----------


## leo85

10-01-2013 στην Ε1 για την ακινησία του,

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 10-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Η αφιξη του στις 13/10/2012 .λιγο μετα την εξοδο του Sea Dream I

DSCN1298 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSCN1306 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSCN1309 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSCN1311 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSCN1316 (Αντιγραφή).jpg

----------


## ithakos

Πολύ ωραίες φίλε μου....εξαιρετικό βαπόρι ιδανικό για πολλές γραμμές του αιγαίου...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ειναι και μανουβραδορικα τα αδερφιααα να'ουμ!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS CHIOS στην μυκονο του 2009

chios (175).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Νήσος Χίος στις 18/08/2007 δεμένο στη Σούδα. Δυστυχώς με τις βραδινές .....δεν τα πήγαινα καλά.

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 48.jpg

----------


## Marioukos

img_1000.jpgimg_1001.jpgimg_1003.jpgimg_1004.jpgimg_1005.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Marioukos

img_1006.jpgimg_1007.jpgimg_1008.jpgimg_1009.jpgimg_1010.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Marioukos

img_1013.jpgimg_1014.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Aquaman

Στο Σουνιο οταν ξεπροβαλλε σαν φαντασμα μεσα απο μια πορτοκαλι ομιχλη.

----------


## george Xios

Το πλοίο επιστρέφει 7/3.. γνωρίζουμε αν θα ανέβει σε δεξαμενή; αν ναι πότε;;

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Αναχώρηση του πλοίου για την Αυλίδα αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## george Xios

από τις 06:00 το πρωί στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδας το πλοίο..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έφυγε απο τα ναυπληγεία της Αυλίδος σήμερα, αυτήν την στιγμή εν πλω  έξω απο το Πόρτο ραφτι με 19,4

----------


## MYTILENE

Με βάση το ΑΙS βγήκε για δοκιμαστικό μάλλον το βαποράκι

----------


## sparti

Πολυ σωστα φιλε μου

----------


## speedrunner

Πολύωρο το δοκιμαστικό του πλοίου :Confused:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Πολύωρο το δοκιμαστικό του πλοίου



Μόνο πολύωρο,το έχουν ''λίωσει'' το βαποράκι :Fat:

----------


## Aquaman

Το 2011 περαστικο στα ανοιχτα μιας παραλιας κοντα στο Σουνιο.

----------


## leo85

Ξεκίνησε το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για εφέτος.
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει πλήρωμα και πλοίο . 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 27-01-2013 01.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Ξέρουμε ποιος ειναι Πλοίαρχος στο πλοίο?

----------


## LOS

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση? Το πλοίο μετά τον στούκο που είχε στη Τήνο αντικατέστησε τον άξονά του με έναν άλλον(εφεδρικό ίσως?). Ο δικός του τι απέγινε? Πρεπει κάποια στιγμή να ξαναμπεί ο συγκεκριμένος??  :Sour:

----------


## Aquaman

Νομιζω φιλε πως ειχαν στειλει τον δικο αξονα στο εξωτερικο για να αποκαταστησουν την βλαβη.

----------


## P@vlos

Αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που δεν το πιεζουν και πολυ το πλοιο περαν της καταναλωσης... Λογικα καποια στιγμη θα κανει δεξαμενη οταν επιστρεψει ο επισκευασμενος....

----------


## LOS

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Ας ελπίσουμε να είναι μέσα σε αυτή τη δεκαετία αυτή η μέρα  :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## καπεταν ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΚΟΣ

παιδια ξερει κανεις γιατι το χιος δεν ανοιγει την αριστερη πορτα επιβατων

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΝΉΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στης 18-3-2013 στον Πειραιά.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 18-3-2013 01.gif

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 18-3-2013 02.gif

----------


## Aquaman

Πριν 3 χρονια ετοιμο να εξαφανιστει πισω απο τη Μακρονησο.

----------


## zizou

Είσοδος του Νήσος Χίος την μεγάλη παρασκευή στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βαπορι σημερα κατευθυνεται για το Δυσβατο μεταξυ Ανδρου και Τηνου, πραγμα που συνηθιζει να κανει στη γραμμη αυτη ο καπεταν Διαμαντης Παπαγεωργιου...

Να ευχηθουμε καλα ταξιδια.

----------


## ιθακη

Καλά ταξίδια να ευχηθούμε στον καπτα Διμαμαντή....

Εδώ στιγμιότυπα από την σημερινή του αναχώρηση 
NM1.JPG NM2.jpg NM3.JPG NM4.JPG

Για σένα Νιόνιο

----------


## καπεταν ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΚΟΣ

ξερει κανεις ποιος ειναι καπετανιος στο βαπορι μηπως ειναι ο Διαμαντης Παπαγεωργιου δεν το γνωριζω ακριβως γι αυτο το ζηταω απο εσας

----------


## ιθακη

> ξερει κανεις ποιος ειναι καπετανιος στο βαπορι μηπως ειναι ο Διαμαντης Παπαγεωργιου δεν το γνωριζω ακριβως γι αυτο το ζηταω απο εσας


Μήπως η απάντηση που ψάχνεις είναι στα ποστ 2276



> Το βαπορι σημερα κατευθυνεται για το Δυσβατο μεταξυ Ανδρου και Τηνου, πραγμα που συνηθιζει να κανει στη γραμμη αυτη ο καπεταν Διαμαντης Παπαγεωργιου...
> Να ευχηθουμε καλα ταξιδια.


και 2277




> *Καλά ταξίδια να ευχηθούμε στον καπτα Διμαμαντή*....
> 
> Εδώ στιγμιότυπα από την σημερινή του αναχώρηση 
> NM1.JPG NM2.jpg NM3.JPG NM4.JPG
> 
> Για σένα Νιόνιο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS CHIOS λιγα δευτερολεπτα μετα την πρωτη του επαφη με το νερο στις 15 νοεμβριου του 2006

chios (120).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> NISSOS CHIOS λιγα δευτερολεπτα μετα την πρωτη του επαφη με το νερο στις 15 νοεμβριου του 2006
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 144569


_Πανεμορφη     συλλεκτικη   φωτογραφια!!!  
_

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι θησαυροί του Κώστα. Σ' ευχαριστούμε που τους μοιράζεσε με μας.

----------


## Ilias 92

Σπάνιες εικόνες της Ελληνικής βιομηχανικής δραστηριότητας, ευχαριστούμε!
Άραγε η εταιρία και το ναυπηγείο κράτησαν αρχείο από τις δυο ναυπηγήσεις?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μολις εχει ξεκινησει το ταξιδι του Νησος Χιος στο νερο.

chios (97).jpg

----------


## GiannisV

Θα έχουμε φέτος την καθιερωμένη εκδρομή στη Τήνο? Κοντεύει ο Ιούνιος...

----------


## Ilias 92

> Θα έχουμε φέτος την καθιερωμένη εκδρομή στη Τήνο? Κοντεύει ο Ιούνιος...


Καλοπέρασε πέρσι και θα ξαναπάει…

----------


## GiannisV

> Καλοπέρασε πέρσι και θα ξαναπάει…


Σίγουρα έχει δυσάρεστες αναμνήσεις αλλά προς όφελος του επιβατιγού κοινού Χίου Μυτιλήνης θα το ξαναέκανε.

----------


## Giannis G.

Δεν εχει προγραμματιστει κάτι, και δεν παει να πει οτι επιδη έγινε μια φορα το κακο θα γινεται συνέχια.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Σίγουρα έχει δυσάρεστες αναμνήσεις αλλά προς όφελος του επιβατιγού κοινού Χίου Μυτιλήνης θα το ξαναέκανε.


Για 1-2 χρόνια ας πάει κάπου αλλού να ξεχαστεί και μετά ας επανέλθει, πέρσι κόντεψε να τιναχθεί στον αέρα η εταιρεία, δεν είναι αστεία αυτά
Υπάρχουν πολλά νησιά να πιάσει αν θέλει που είναι στο δρόμο του, Κέα, Κύθνο,  Σύρο,  Μύκονο,  Άνδρο, σκέψου ταξίδι στην Άνδρο από Πειραιά.

----------


## aprovatianos

> Για 1-2 χρόνια ας πάει κάπου αλλού να ξεχαστεί και μετά ας επανέλθει, πέρσι κόντεψε να τιναχθεί στον αέρα η εταιρεία, δεν είναι αστεία αυτά
> Υπάρχουν πολλά νησιά να πιάσει αν θέλει που είναι στο δρόμο του, Κέα, Κύθνο,  Σύρο,  Μύκονο,  Άνδρο, σκέψου ταξίδι στην Άνδρο από Πειραιά.


Εχει ξαναερθει το 2008, εαν θυμαμαι καλα,το νησος χιος στο Γαυριο!!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Καλοπέρασε πέρσι και θα ξαναπάει…


*Κι όμως, το αστείο είναι ότι γνωστός ακτοπλόος εφοπλιστής διαδίδει (και μάλιστα αδιακρίτως θα έλεγα) , οτι η στουκα δεν ηταν και τόσο "ατύχημα" οσο φαινεται..... 

(το αναφέρω, δεν υπονοώ ότι έχει δίκιο κιόλας, ισως και να ειναι ετσι, παντως δεν ειμαι ο αρμοδιος να το κρινω.... )

Πάντως νομίζω ότι αυτό το βαπόρι θα ήταν ιδανικό να κάνει καμιά προσέγγιση στο Γαύριο μερικές φορές την εβδομάδα.....Οπως το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ το 1999......*

----------


## GiannisV

Πληροφορίες λένε οτι το πλοίο θα κάνει την καθιερωμένη εκδρομή στην Τήνο απο Μυτιλήνη-Χίο στις 29/06 λεπτομέριες στις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## KABODETHS

29/6 1150 ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ 0045 ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝΟ

----------


## Giannis G.

έχει βγάλει σχετική ανακοίνωση η Hellenic?

----------


## KABODETHS

to eida anakoinwsh sto praktoreio sth Xio (michalakis)

----------


## Giannis G.

Και αναχώρηση από Χίο για Τήνο 11:50? Άφιξη στην Τήνο; και μετά θα παει Πειραιά και ξανα Τήνο τα μεσάνυχτα, σωστά;

----------


## GiannisV

> Και αναχώρηση από Χίο για Τήνο 11:50? Άφιξη στην Τήνο; και μετά θα παει Πειραιά και ξανα Τήνο τα μεσάνυχτα, σωστά;


¶φιξη δίνει στις 14.50
Στην ιστιοσελίδα της εταιρίας δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί κάτι αλλά πληροφορίες μπορείται να βρείτε στα κατα τόπους πρακτορεία.
Ευτυχώς και φέτος η εκδρομή θα πραγματοποιηθεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.......09-11-2011 στις 06.30 π.μ δεμένο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι και εγώ περίμενα να ξεφορτώσει για να του κάνω τροφοδοσία.
Αύριο θα είναι μαζί του στο ταξίδι για Μυτιλήνη και ο γιός μου που πάει εκεί φαντάρος.

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 273 09-11-2011.jpg

----------


## MIOU

Καλή θητεία του ευχομαι

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πιο γρηγορο και απο τον ισκιο του σημερα το βαπορι, παει σταθερα με 25.7-26 και δεν εχει φτασει ακομα Χιο.

Αυριο πρωι συμφωνα με το openseas ξεκινα τα δρομολογια της Ικαροσαμιας. Καλα ταξιδια να ευχηθουμε και καλη τυχη.

----------


## SAPPHO

Με 26.4 αυτή τη στιγμή το εργαλείο... :Fat:

----------


## superfast vi

δεν τους φτανει το μυκονος..θελουν να καψουν κ αυτο.ελεος.

----------


## hsw

Ήρεμα ρε παιδιά.. Το πλοίο τις έχει αυτές τις ταχύτητες, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που τις πιάνει, απλά έχει καιρό να τις πιάσει. Και δεν προσπαθούν να το κάψουν, απλά θέλουν να φτάσει το νωρίτερο Πειραιά για να προλάβει να αδειάσει, να αλλάξει ίσως θέση (αν δεν δέσει από την αρχή στην Ε7) και να φορτώσει για Σάμο. Και ίσως το ανοίγουν και για αύριο, να πιάσει πιο άνετα αυτές τις ταχύτητες. Μη λέμε κι ό,τι θέλουμε.

----------


## aprovatianos

> δεν τους φτανει το μυκονος..θελουν να καψουν κ αυτο.ελεος.


Και ομως φιλε μου αυτη ειναι η ταχυτητα του κανονικα!!Τωρα για το μυκονος τι να σου πω? Λες να μην εχουν κανει καλη συντηρηση η να ετυχε?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Το πλόιο συνεχίζει σταθερα με 26,6. Επιτέλους, να ξεμπουκώσει! Όσο για το Μύκονος, ήταν η κακιά η ώρα(ή η συντηρηση  :Sour: ) και θεωρώ το σχολιο σου φίλε μου superfast vi λίγο αστείο. Τα πλοία αυτά κατασκευάστηκαν για να πιάνουν αυτές τις ταχύτητες, αν ήταν να καίγονται με την υψηλή τους ταχύτητα, κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε...

----------


## superfast vi

> Και ομως φιλε μου αυτη ειναι η ταχυτητα του κανονικα!!Τωρα για το μυκονος τι να σου πω? Λες να μην εχουν κανει καλη συντηρηση η να ετυχε?


ρε παιδια για τετοια πλοια λιγο υπερβολικες δεν ειναι οι ταχυτητες αυτες??κ οταν εχεις να το πας ετσι τοσο καιρο δεν το πας με τη μια...

----------


## LOS

Όχι υπερβολικές ρε παιδιά...εδώ όταν ξεκίνησε το Ν.Μύκονος το βλέπαμε με 25.5 και λέγαμε ότι κάτι δε πάει καλά... τα πλοία αυτά φτιάχτηκαν γι'αυτές τις ταχύτητες. Τώρα τι έγινε με το Μύκονος, ίσως μάθουμε ίσως και δε μάθουμε ποτέ. Το ελλειπής συντήρηση κλπ είναι για τα καφενεία. Όποιος έχει στοιχεία και μπορεί να το αποδείξει τότε καλώς. Πάντως με όλο αυτό που έγινε η εταιρεία έδειξε τρομερά αντανακλαστικά και δεν ταλαιπωρήθηκε ο κόσμος καθόλου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το Χιος οταν το ανοιγουν εχει υπηρεσιακη που σκοτωνει, απο τοτε που ειχε δρομολογηθει στα Χανια το 2007 πηγαινε σταθερα και χωρις κανενα προβλημα με 25.7-26.3 .

Το Μυκονος στο τελευταιο "γρηγορο" καλοκαιρι του, το 2011, πηγαινε 24.5-25. Εχω φωτογραφιες που δειχνουν οτι απο την παραλλαξη του φαρου στον Ευδηλο εως και το ξεκινημα της μανουβρας στη Μυκονο, καμια 300 μετρα απο ντοκο, καναμε 1:52 για αποσταση 46-46.5 ν.μ. , δηλαδη μεση ταχυτητα 24.6-24.9 κομβων.

----------


## GiannisV

Tην προσέγγιση στην Τήνο στις 29/06 ποιό πλοίο θα την κάνει???

----------


## mastrokostas

To Αριαδνη !!!  :Wink:

----------


## KABODETHS

1234 άφιξη στη Μύκονο

Ο συντομότερος δρόμος για Μύκονο φέτος το καλοκαίρι λέγεται <<ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ>>!!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΝΉΣΟΣ ΧΊΟΣ τραβηγμένο από τον Γ.  Μπρούφα ΙΙ στον Πειραιά.  :Smile:  


ΝΉΣΟΣ ΧΊΟΣ 17-06-2013 01.gif

----------


## GiannisV

> To Αριαδνη !!!


Πολύ χέρομαι!!!!Λογικά με την ίδια ώρα άφιξης πιστεύω...

----------


## DeepBlue

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι στην Μύκονο.P1080772.jpgP1080773.jpgP1080776.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ΠΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨ.........έγραψες φίλε DeepBlue. Ειδικά η μεσαία είναι .........το κάτι άλλο. :Fat:

----------


## DeepBlue

¶λλη μια για εσένα φιλε Παντελή.P1080787.jpg

----------


## nerohitis

χτες το βράδυ ήμουν μέσα στο τελευταίο δρομολόγιο από Χίο. Αναχώρηση 23:25 από Χίο και περνούσε τα φανάρια ακριβώς 05:20. Παρά τον καιρό και τα 26 μίλια που πήγαινε η πλέυση του ήταν άριστη.Το πρωί άραξε στην Ε7 δίπλα στο hs4 και  πλάκα είχαν οι ταξιτζήδες που ενώ περίμενα στην Ηετίωνα, μόλις είδαν το καράβι να πηγαίνει να αράζει αλλόυ έτρεχαν πανικόβλητοι στην Ε7

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος πρίν από λίγο...P1080824.jpgP1080825.jpgP1080826.jpgP1080827.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το βαρύ πυροβολικό DeepBlue συνεχίζει να βαράει αλύπητα ...σε πολλά θέματα και τον ευχαριστούμε. :Fat:

----------


## GiannisV

Γενικότερα δίνει ρέστα το πλοίο αυτές τις μέρες σε σχέση με τις ημέρες που ήταν στο Π-Χ-Μ το ΙΘΑΚΗ με ταχύτητα 20,6 και το ΧΙΟΣ με 24,7 .....

----------


## mixalhs89

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι κατά την άφιξη του στο λιμάνι στο Καρλόβασι.
DSC_0066.jpgDSC_0067.jpgDSC_0071.jpgDSC_0069.jpgDSC_0073.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Εχθές το απόγευμα από το παλιό λιμάνι της Μυκόνου.P1080996.jpgP1080997.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κοκκινο Πειραια - πρασινο Ερμουπολης σε *3 ωρες και 11.5 λεπτα* σημερα για το βαπορι. Σε αυτο το δρομολογιο διενυσε 81.2 ν.μ. , οποτε η μεση ταχυτητα του συμπεριλμβανομενων επιταχυνσεων και επιβραδυνσεων ηταν 25.44 κομβοι...

ΠΥΡΑΥΛΟΣ!!! Ξεμπουκωνει για τα καλα μετα απο εναν οικονομικο Χειμωνα...

----------


## CORFU

> χτες το βράδυ ήμουν μέσα στο τελευταίο δρομολόγιο από Χίο. Αναχώρηση 23:25 από Χίο και περνούσε τα φανάρια ακριβώς 05:20. Παρά τον καιρό και τα 26 μίλια που πήγαινε η πλέυση του ήταν άριστη.Το πρωί άραξε στην Ε7 δίπλα στο hs4 και  πλάκα είχαν οι ταξιτζήδες που ενώ περίμενα στην Ηετίωνα, μόλις είδαν το καράβι να πηγαίνει να αράζει αλλόυ έτρεχαν πανικόβλητοι στην Ε7


Αυτο φιλε δεν ειναι πλακα

----------


## zozef

Η κινηση του ειναι ικανοποιητικη αυτες τις μερες???????
Γιατι το γκαραζ το βλεπω λιγο αδειο..........
Ή πατρελαια καιμε τσαμπα!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 19-06-13.P1080775.jpgP1080777.jpgP1080778.jpg

----------


## SAPPHO

Ωραιότατες, ειδικά η τελευταία..!!

----------


## zozef

Κυνηγωντας το Ιθακι!!!!!!
IMG_8046NA.JPG

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας χθες βραδυ στο λιμανι μας.
IMG_8091NA.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έξω απ' το Τάμελο Κέας αυτή τη στιγμή τα ρίχνει κανονικά στο B.S. Νάξος και περνάει πρώτο στη ρότα για Σύρα!

----------


## roussosf

> Έξω απ' το Τάμελο Κέας αυτή τη στιγμή τα ρίχνει κανονικά στο B.S. Νάξος και περνάει πρώτο στη ρότα για Σύρα!


απο τους ανταποκριτές του Λιμένος Συρου τα πλοία εφτασαν On Time
B S NAXOS 11:10
NISSOS CHIOS 11:25 και δεν εχει φτασει ακόμα (επισημα αφιξη 11:30)

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 19-06-13...P1080774.jpg

----------


## captain Stratis

Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια !!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Αναχώρηση από Μύκονο 19-06-13.P1080779.jpg

----------


## καπεταν ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΚΟΣ

ευχαριστουμε φιλε τελειες ολες οι φωτογραφιες σου

----------


## Giannis G.

Χθες στην Μύκονο πάνω απο το Superferry II 
P7150444.jpgP7150465.jpgP7150486.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Για τον Giannis G. και όλους τους φίλους του...chios (2).jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε και ανταποδίδω 
Είσοδος στην Τήνο 2/6/2012
DSC09119.jpg

----------


## roussosf

στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε την πορεία του πλοίου αυτές τις μέρες που έχει .....φρεσκαδούρες  

untitled.JPG
και η απορία μου αντί να "ψηλώνει "τόσο πολύ μετά την Μύκονο για να πάει Σαμοικαρια
γιατί δεν πάει κάτω από την Μύκονο και μετά να αρχίζει να ανεβαίνει
δεν νομίζω η διάφορα να είναι τα μίλια 
και αν θεωρήσουμε τους καιρούς ΒΒΑ το θεωρώ καλύτερα

----------


## ιθακη

Ας δούμε την σημερινή είσοδό του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι κατά το τέλος ενός ακόμα ημερήσιου δρομολογίου από Μυτιλήνη- Χίο

Μπαίνοντας στις 18:40, χαιρετώντας τον cpt. Μιχάλη Προύζο που ετοιμαζόταν να αναχωρήσει με την όμορφη του ΒΑ Αιγαίου για τα ξένα 
IMG_0217.JPG

και ακολουθώντας τον Ολυμπιονίκη
IMG_0227.JPG

έκανε την μανούβρα του μπροστά στο Liberty
IMG_0231.JPG IMG_0235.JPG IMG_0241.JPG 

για να ετοιμαστούν για την αναχώρηση των 21:00.

Για τον cpt Διαμαντή και τον φίλο μου τον captain nionio

----------


## shipsteward7

IMG_0418.jpgIMG_0419.jpgIMG_0420.jpgστη μεγαλη δεξαμενη του περαματος το 2011

----------


## KABODETHS

Απόψε παραμονή της εορτής της Αγ.Παρασκευης στη Χίο αναμένουμε τον καθιερωμένο χαιρετισμό του πλοίου.
Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε να βγάλετε καμία φωτο..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτη τη στιγμη το πλοιο κανει τον καθιερωμενο χαιρετισμο του με σβουρες και βεγγαλικα για την Αγια Παρασκευη

----------


## KABODETHS

¶φιξη σήμερα στη Χίο..HPIM0140.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Κοντεύουμε Αυγουστο μήνα και το πλοίο δεν πραγματοποιεί τα καλοκαιρινά γρηγορα δρομολογια του 6ωρου όπως κάποτε..Απορώ όμως, δεν χάνει εναντι του BS Patmos που κάνει γρήγορα ημερήσια;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μα κανει οπως βεβαια και το Πατμος, παρομοιες ωρες και με παρομοιες ταχυτητες. Καθε Παρασκευη-Σαββατο-Κυριακη το Χιος εχει ημερησιο με 25 κομβους απο Πειραια και βραδινο απο Μυτιληνη και ακριβως το αντιστροφο κανει το Πατμος.

----------


## LOS

Το Χίος όπως το βλέπω στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά τώρα που ξεχειμωνιάζει, τα υφαλά του έχουν τα μαύρα του τα χάλια. Πότε έγινε τελευταία φορά δεξαμενισμός στο πλοίο?

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Το στολίδι στον Πειραιά το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε.nissos chios.JPG

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Τί γίνεται βρε παιδιά με το πλοίο έχουμε κανα νέο?Ξεκινήσαν οι επισκευές ?Πότε ξαναμπαίνει στα δρομολόγια?

----------


## superfast vi

> Τί γίνεται βρε παιδιά με το πλοίο έχουμε κανα νέο?Ξεκινήσαν οι επισκευές ?Πότε ξαναμπαίνει στα δρομολόγια?


το μονο που εχω δει στο πλοιο φιλε μου ειναι οτι ειναι αναμμενο.ηλεκτρομηχανες δηλαδη λειτουργουν κ ειχε κ καποια κινητικοτητα στο γκαραζ.οποτε λογικα ετοιμαζεται σιγα σιγα

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Τί γίνεται βρε παιδιά με το πλοίο έχουμε κανα νέο?Ξεκινήσαν οι επισκευές ?


Αμέ!! Σημερινό πράμα!!

DSCN2432.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Τηνιος καραβολατρης βρεθηκε  στις 17-3-2014 στο μεγαλο λιμανι και λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα συναντησε και  απαθανατησε με τον φωτογραφικο του φακο τον  ''Τυφωνα'' (ετσι   αρεσει στον φιλο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ να αποκαλει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ) μετα συνοδειας ρυμουλκουμενο εχοντας  ροτα το Περαμα  

_DSCN8770 ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN8775 ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον φίλο Λέανδρο γιά την συνεισφορά του εδώ κ σε άλλα θέματα.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> _Ο Τηνιος καραβολατρης βρεθηκε  στις 17-3-2014 στο μεγαλο λιμανι και λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα συναντησε και  απαθανατησε με τον φωτογραφικο του φακο τον  ''Τυφωνα'' (ετσι   αρεσει στον φιλο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ να αποκαλει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ) μετα συνοδειας ρυμουλκουμενο εχοντας  ροτα το Περαμα  
> 
> _DSCN8770 ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN8775 ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg


Λες και ρυμουλκείται για το διαλυτήριο θυμίζουν οι φωτό παρά για επισκευή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λες και ρυμουλκείται για το διαλυτήριο θυμίζουν οι φωτό παρά για επισκευή


 E όχι, ίσως δεν θα έχεις δει πολλές τέτοιες εικόνες.

----------


## Apostolos

Η τσιμινιέρα του έχει γίνει πλέον λευκή...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σημερινή φωτό από το Πέραμα. Με λευκή πλέον την τσιμινιέρα όπως μας είπε και ο Απόστολος, και με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα της HSW από τα πλαινά.

IMG_0270.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

To πλοίο έχοντας σβησμένα τα σινιάλα στην πάντα και στην λευκή τσιμινιέρα, αναχώρησε σήμερα το μεσημέρι, 15:55 για την ακρίβεια, για Σύρο. 
IMG_5655.JPG 

Λογάριασα όμως χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο για την φωτό, μιας και το πλοίο πέρασε μεταξύ από Ψυτάλλεια και Αταλάντη, διώχνοντας μου κάθε ελπίδα που είχα ότι θα το σκίαζε λίγο η Ψυτάλλεια αν περνούσε μπροστά της, και θα έβγαιναν καλύτερες λίγο οι φωτό.....
IMG_5660.JPG IMG_5662.JPG 
Πέρασε να πεί μια καλησπέρα, στον προκάτοχο της θέση που κατείχε στην Ε1
IMG_5668.JPG

και συνέχισε την πορεία προς την πρωτεύουσα των Κυκλάδων
IMG_5669.JPG

Τεσπα, και αυτές κάτι είναι

Συριανοί ανταποκριτές, περιμένουμε.....

----------


## mixalhs89

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες. για ποιόν λόγο το πλοίο έφυγε από την Σύρο με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα του;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιατί ναυλώθηκε στην Ισπανία.

----------


## mixalhs89

Πάει δηλαδή χάσαμε για την καλοκαιρινή σεζόν ένα από τα πιο ωραία καράβια;ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάει δηλαδή χάσαμε για την καλοκαιρινή σεζόν ένα από τα πιο ωραία καράβια;ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.


Όσο κ να μη μας αρέσει,λογικό είναι με αυτή τη κρίση κάποια καράβια μας "να αναζητήσουν την τύχη " τους στο εξωτερικό. Θα έχουμε όμως φέτος κοντά μας την κούκλα μας το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ που ευτυχώς δεν ναυλώθηκε στα χασανάκια (Αλγερία).

----------


## leo85

Και το νέο του χρώμα.!!!!

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 4-4-2014.gif

----------


## captain sot

Ξέρουμε εαν θα ακολουθήσει και το Μύκονος;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημερινή φωτό του πλοίου στο Πέραμα από μεγάλη -δυστυχώς- απόσταση (Σαλαμίνα).

IMG_0230.jpg

----------


## leo85

Έπρεπε Γιώργο να πήγαινες μέσα στην ΝΑΥΣΙ έχουν γράψει στη δεξιά πλευρά του πλοίου τα νέα σινιάλα.

----------


## Apostolos

Στο Πέραμα πλέον έχει μπάρες και άνθρωπο του ΟΛΠ που απαγορευει την είσοδο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Πέραμα πλέον έχει μπάρες και άνθρωπο του ΟΛΠ που απαγορευει την είσοδο!


Zoρίζουν τα πράγματα. Πριν από 15 μέρες μπήκα με κάποια δικαιολογία.Προσωπικά,είναι ο χώρος που έκανα την "καθιερωμένη" βόλτα εδώ κ 45 χρόνια,με ΑΙΟΛΙΣ άρχισα :Pride: .Τώρα αν αρχίζουν κ ζητούν κανένα πάσο... :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και το νέο του χρώμα.!!!!
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 4-4-2014.gif


Της Balearia δλδ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξέρουμε εαν θα ακολουθήσει και το Μύκονος;


Δεν σημαίνει επειδή είναι αδέλφια ότι πάνε κ πακέτο :Fat: .

----------


## captain sot

Το είπα επειδή είχε ακουστεί πιο παλιά και πιθανή ναύλωση του Μύκονος για το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## High1

> Ξέρουμε εαν θα ακολουθήσει και το Μύκονος;


 H Balearia ενα μονο πλοιο συμφωνησε να ναυλώσει. Το Μυκονος θα παραμείνει εντος Ελλαδος

----------


## proussos

45.jpg

*NISSOS CHIOS στο Πέραμα...
Ετοιμάζεται για τα ξένα !*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 45.jpg
> 
> *NISSOS CHIOS στο Πέραμα...
> Ετοιμάζεται για τα ξένα !*


 Δλδ το πλοίο δεν μετονομάζεται κ απλώς θα λανσάρεται ως Βalearia High Speed 45'. Πρωτότυπο θα έλεγα όπως κ ο τρόπος που το έγραψαν στις πάντες κ πρύμα.Βέβαια οι μη γνωρίζοντες Ελληνικά θα προσπαθούν να διαβάσουν τι στο καλό γράφει εκεί δεξιά-αριστερά στην πρύμη.
Πάντως υπάρχουν πολλοί ξένοι καραβολάτρες που προσπαθούν κ μαθαίνουν να διαβάζουν στην γλώσσα μας το όνομα κ τον λιμένα νηολογίου.
Γνωρίζουμε πότε φεύγει γιά Ισπανία;

----------


## Takerman

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε για τα ξένα. Στο ais φαίνεται ανοικτά των Σπετσών αυτή την ώρα. Καλό ταξίδι να έχουν.

----------


## SteliosK

Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία Takerman  :Wink: 
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει πλήρωμα και πλοίο!

----------


## Nautilia News

nisos chios1.JPG
*Πλώρη για Ισπανία έβαλε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ. Θα δραστηριοποιηθεί στη γραμμή....*

----------


## leo85

Καλά ταξίδια να έχει  :Fat:

----------


## zizou

Καλοτάξιδο, πλοίο και πλήρωμα καλές θάλασσες να έχουνε.

----------


## SteliosK

Το πλοίο χτες το απόγευμα ήταν ανοιχτό για τους επισκέπτες.
4086_n.jpg

Και ένα βίντεο με εσωτερικούς χώρους



facebook.com/navierabalearia
Ceuta Television

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι ,είναι ένα ταξίδι, αυτό που κάνει το βαπόρι ,δύσκολο για την γέφυρα ,λόγο του traffic που έχει το συγκεκριμένο σημείο και θελει τα μάτια δεκατέσσερα  ,αλλά είναι κοντινό ταξίδι και χωρίς ιδιαίτερες θάλασσες !
Η Ceuta ( Σέουντα όπως την λεγαν οι ναυτικοί ) ,ήταν παλιά υπέροχος προορισμός ,διότι ήταν ένα λιμάνι transit ,και εκεί κάναμε όλοι τα ψώνια μας !!!

----------


## Markos_

Το πλήρωμα θα είναι το ίδιο ή θα αλλάξει?

----------


## SteliosK

> Το πλήρωμα θα είναι το ίδιο ή θα αλλάξει?


δεν έχει αλλάξει πλήρωμα όπως έχουμε αναφέρει *εδώ*

----------


## Markos_

> δεν έχει αλλάξει πλήρωμα όπως έχουμε αναφέρει *εδώ*


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε αυτές τις ναυλώσεις στο ξενοδοχειακό μπαίνουν κ άτομα που μιλούν την τοπική γλώσσα.Δλδ η Balearia μπορεί να έχει κ κάποιους δικούς της.

----------


## Nautilia News

nissos chios algeciras.jpg

*Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στην Ισπανία (video)
*
foto:http://www.<div style="text-align: l...ress.com</div>*
*

----------


## giorgos....

PA230006..jpg

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ πρίν 3 χρόνια στον Πειραιά

----------


## Amorgos66

> *Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στην Ισπανία (video)
> *
> foto:www.delacontecerportuario.wordpress.com*
> *


....πανάκριβα τα ναυλα....!!...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στις 17-08-2011 περιμένοντας να βγουν οι πρωινοί για να μπει στον Πειραιά.

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ 259 17-08-2011.jpg

----------


## tablet

Γεια σας παιδια γνωριζουμε στο νησος χιος ποιος ειναι πρωτος και καπετανιος???

----------


## Giovanaut

Από ότι θυμάμαι η ναύλωση του πλοίου ήταν για πάνω από χρόνο, αρα πες φθινόπωρο 15 και βάλε..
Έχει κανείς καμια εικόνα για το αν σκοπεύουν να το πουλήσουν στους Ισπανούς?

----------


## SteliosK

Στο Γιβραλτάρ 13/06/2014

2078838.jpg
© AndyDRC 
Shipspotting.com

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη Στέλιο και σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο εχει πολυ καιρο να φανει στο AIS. Γνωριζει κανεις τον λογο. Μηπως εληξε η ενοικιαση και θα το δουμε παλι στα νερα μας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοιο εχει πολυ καιρο να φανει στο AIS. Γνωριζει κανεις τον λογο. Μηπως εληξε η ενοικιαση και θα το δουμε παλι στα νερα μας


To να είναι σβηστό το ΑΙS ενός πλοίου δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα κάτι γιά το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς ή την τυχόν ναύλωση.

----------


## Giannis_lymp

Αν έληγε σύντομα η ναύλωση του πλοίου, πιστεύετε ότι θα ήταν συμφέρουσα για την εταιρεία η συμμετοχή του πλοίου στο διαγωνισμό για την άγονη του Β. Αιγαίου μετά τη λήξη της 3μηνης ανάθεσης του Μύκονος, από άποψη καμπίνων, κατανάλωσης κτλ?

----------


## thanos75

> Αν έληγε σύντομα η ναύλωση του πλοίου, πιστεύετε ότι θα ήταν συμφέρουσα για την εταιρεία η συμμετοχή του πλοίου στο διαγωνισμό για την άγονη του Β. Αιγαίου μετά τη λήξη της 3μηνης ανάθεσης του Μύκονος, από άποψη καμπίνων, κατανάλωσης κτλ?


Πιστεύω πως θα ήταν...νομίζω (εάν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με) πως οι καταναλώσεις του είναι παρόμοιες με του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και επιπλέον έχει και περισσότερα κρεβάτια.  Βέβαια για την εταιρία, νομίζω πως είναι πολύ καλύτερα εκεί που είναι τώρα το πλοίο και κάτι μου λέει πως θα επιδιωχθεί ανανέωση της ναύλωσης :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## BULKERMAN

Το Χιος εχει δρομολογηθει απο Denia-Ibiza-Palma de Majorca.

----------


## tolaras

Το Deckplan του Ν.Χίος σε φωτογραφία που τραβήχτηκε το καλοκαίρι του 2009...
DSCI0005.jpg

----------


## Ergis

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα!
από εδώ μπορείτε καθημερνά στις 9 το πρωί ωρα Ελλάδας να βλέπετε την αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος!

Ερώτηση:
Δεξαμενισμό μέχρι το τέλος της ναύλωσης δεν θα κάνει;

----------


## mpal21

DSC_0199.jpg

Το Νισσος Χιος στην IBIZA προχθες

----------


## Giovannis

Πληροφοριες λενε για επεκταση ναυλωσης

----------


## manolisfissas

> Πληροφοριες λενε για επεκταση ναυλωσης


Δηλαδή θα ναυλωθεί πάλη για 5 χρόνια.

----------


## Giovannis

> Δηλαδή θα ναυλωθεί πάλη για 5 χρόνια.


Για 1 τωρα και βλεπουμε

----------


## tablet

> Για 1 τωρα και βλεπουμε


Το εχουμε ξεχασει αυτο το σουπερ εργαλειο! ! !περιμενουμε να περασει ο καιρος......! !

----------


## LOS

To ναύλο που πέρνει η εταιρεία από τη συγκεκριμένη ναύλωση δύσκολα μπορεί να τον δει σε δρομολόγιο στο Αιγαίο. Βοηθάει αρκετά την εταιρεία. Ας ελπίσουμε βέβαια να μη πουληθεί...πιστεύω για εκεί πάει!

----------


## avvachrist

Σε μόνιμη δεξαμενή στο Γιβραλτάρ βρίσκεται το πλοίο αυτές τις μέρες. Συντήρηση ή κάποιο έκτακτο πρόβλημα για το ξενιτεμένο μας άραγε;

----------


## SteliosK

Δύο χρόνια συμπληρώθηκαν χθες από την δραστηριοποίηση του πλοίου στην γραμμή Ceuta - Algeciras για την εταιρεία Balearia.

FB_IMG_1461395776453.jpg
Φωτογραφία

----------


## dionisos

> Δύο χρόνια συμπληρώθηκαν χθες από την δραστηριοποίηση του πλοίου στην γραμμή Ceuta - Algeciras για την εταιρεία Balearia.
> 
> FB_IMG_1461395776453.jpg
> Φωτογραφία


 Τα δρομολογια που κανει τωρα ειναι PALMA - IBIZA - DENIA ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ καθημερινα με διανυκτερευση στην PALMA

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ: “Ανοίγει νέα γραμμή ”*

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο εφυγε απο την DENIA και κατευθυνεται στην VALENCIA ωστε να ξεκινησει την νεα γραμμη του. Καλη συνεχεια και καλα ταξειδια να εχει Πλοιο και Πληρωμα

----------


## dionisos

Πριν απο δυο ωρες ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια απο VALENCIA προς MOSTAGANEM. Καλα ταξειδια σε πλοιο και πληρωμα. Στην θεση του στα δρομολογια DENIA- IBIZA - PALMA μπηκε τo BAHAMA MAMA

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος αν ο Εφοπλιστής εχει κανει αφιέρωμα στο πλοίο, και αν ναι σε ποιο τεύχος; Γιατι το έψαξα και δεν βρήκα κατι....

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Υπάρχει αφιέρωμα στον Εφοπλιστή τεύχος Μαρτίου 2008.

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ: “Ξεπέρασε τις προσδοκίες της ισπανικής Balearia η δρομολόγησή του στη γραμμή Ισπανία – Αλγερία”
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...pania-algeria/ .

----------


## Nikos92

Πολύ καλά νέα για το πλοίο αλλά υποθέτω ότι μετά από τέτοια Season, δεν πρόκειται να το ξανά δούμε από τα μέρη μας!Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το πουλήσουν τελείως?

----------


## tablet

εγω πιστευω οτι θα ερθει για χειμωνα ειναι στα δρομολογια η ναυλωση τελειωνει νομιζω δεν εχουν πει για ανανεωση πρεπει να σπασει το μονοπωλιο στις κυκλαδες........

----------


## despo

> εγω πιστευω οτι θα ερθει για χειμωνα ειναι στα δρομολογια η ναυλωση τελειωνει νομιζω δεν εχουν πει για ανανεωση πρεπει να σπασει το μονοπωλιο στις κυκλαδες........


Αλλο τι πιστεύουμε και τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει και τελείως διαφορετικό τι συμφέρει την εταιρεία.

----------


## avvachrist

Από τις 4/10 επιστρέφει στην παλιά του γραμμή Denia-Ibiza-Palma. Με την επιτυχία που έχει σημειώσει το πλοίο εκεί, σε όποια γραμμή κι αν δούλεψε, δύσκολα θα το ξαναδούμε στα νερά μας...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Δυστυχώς και εγω πιστευω οτι μετα την επιτυχία που σημείωσε εκει ειναι αρκετά δύσκολο να επιστρέψει στα νερά μας. Κριμα γιατι αυτού του μεγέθους & δυνατοτήτων πλοία ειναι το μέλλον της ακτοπλοΐας μας, και ειναι πλοία πολυ πιο ταιριαστά για τα νησιά μας σε σχέση με τους επιβλητικούς και αγαπητούς  γίγαντες Νήσος Ρόδος/Σαμος.

----------


## BOBKING

> Δυστυχώς και εγω πιστευω οτι μετα την επιτυχία που σημείωσε εκει ειναι αρκετά δύσκολο να επιστρέψει στα νερά μας. Κριμα γιατι αυτού του μεγέθους & δυνατοτήτων πλοία ειναι το μέλλον της ακτοπλοΐας μας, και ειναι πλοία πολυ πιο ταιριαστά για τα νησιά μας σε σχέση με τους επιβλητικούς και αγαπητούς  γίγαντες Νήσος Ρόδος/Σαμος.


Δυστυχώς όλες οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες έχουν ανάγκη από ρευστό και πρέπει να ναυλώνουν ως και να πουλούν τα πλοία τους για να μπορέσουν να αντέξουν την οικονομική κρίση

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ: “Βάζει πλώρη για Motril και Almeria”
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα  http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...il-ke-almeria/ .

----------


## tablet

kai ustera ap auto.....ti ginetai me to vapori??paramenei akomi ispania???poio tha diplwsei to samos sti paronaxia??

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Κάτσε να μπει το Σάμος πρώτα Παροναξία και μετά βλέπουμε αν θα το διπλώσει κάποιο άλλο πλοίο ΕΚΤΟΣ του Χίος. Και λέω εκτός γιατί δε νομίζω στη HSW να έχουν το βίτσιο του να κάνουν κάτι που θα έμοιαζε με το να δούλευες σε μια δουλειά με 1500ε/μ και την άφηνες για μια με 400.

----------


## tablet

> Κάτσε να μπει το Σάμος πρώτα Παροναξία και μετά βλέπουμε αν θα το διπλώσει κάποιο άλλο πλοίο ΕΚΤΟΣ του Χίος. Και λέω εκτός γιατί δε νομίζω στη HSW να έχουν το βίτσιο του να κάνουν κάτι που θα έμοιαζε με το να δούλευες σε μια δουλειά με 1500ε/μ και την άφηνες για μια με 400.


Ναι συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες!αλλά ειναι κρίμα τετοια βαπόρα να την χαίρονται οι ισπανοί.....τέλος πάντων.

----------


## Nautilia News

*“ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ: “Δοκιμαστικά σε Μελίγια, Μάλαγα και Αλμερία, πριν από την έναρξη των νέων δρομολογίων στις 19 Δεκεμβρίου”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...19-dekemvriou/ .

----------


## robo

> *“ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ: “Δοκιμαστικά σε Μελίγια, Μάλαγα και Αλμερία, πριν από την έναρξη των νέων δρομολογίων στις 19 Δεκεμβρίου”*
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...19-dekemvriou/ .


Στο άρθρο αναφέρεται λανθασμένα η Melilla ως λιμάνι τού Μαρόκου.
Πρόκειται για Ισπανική αυτόνομη πόλη στην Β. Αφρική, όπως και η Ceuta, η οποία έχει σύνορα με το Μαρόκο, και δεν ανήκει σε αυτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο άρθρο αναφέρεται λανθασμένα η Melilla ως λιμάνι τού Μαρόκου.
> Πρόκειται για Ισπανική αυτόνομη πόλη στην Β. Αφρική, όπως και η Ceuta, η οποία έχει σύνορα με το Μαρόκο, και δεν ανήκει σε αυτό.


Σωστά κ μαζί με κάτι νησάκια είναι τα υπολείμματα του Ισπανικού Μαρόκου.

----------


## Nautilia News

*“ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ: “Σαρώνει στη γραμμή Melilla – Malaga – Almeria!”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...alaga-almeria/ .

----------


## thanos75

> *“ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ: “Σαρώνει στη γραμμή Melilla – Malaga – Almeria!”*
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...alaga-almeria/ .


Πραγματικά διαφήμιση για την ελληνική ναυτιλία το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι , όσο κι αν μας λείπει...

----------


## samurai

Αυτή η λεπτομέρεια (για το λιμένα της Μελίγια) αναφέρθηκε ήδη στο πρώτο άρθρο της σειράς http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...il-ke-almeria/

Ακολούθως το συζητάμε απο γεωγραφικής άποψης και μόνο.

----------


## Nautilia News

*“ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ: “Επιστρέφει τον Οκτώβριο στην Ελλάδα!”
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...o-stin-ellada/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*“BALEARIA: “Εγκαταλείπει το άνοιγμα της γραμμής Malaga-Nador με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ!”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...c%ce%ae%cf%82/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*“ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ: “Ανοίγει τη γραμμή Almeria-Nador!”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...almeria-nador/ .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.jpg 21/8/08

Κατά πως φαίνεται θα το έχουμε κ πάλι κοντά μας!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ γ.jpg

Στη Χίο 13-9-08.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το shippax θα παραμείνει στην Ισπανία τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο 2018.

----------


## mpal21

Έρχεται!!!! 
4/10 θα είναι Ελλάδα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έρχεται!!!! 
> 4/10 θα είναι Ελλάδα


 Θα κάνει επισκευή κ θα φύγει.

----------


## flash13

μην είμαστε τόσο σίγουροι οτι θα φύγει....και εαν φύγει οτι θα γυρισει εκει που ηταν....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> μην είμαστε τόσο σίγουροι οτι θα φύγει....και εαν φύγει οτι θα γυρισει εκει που ηταν....


Aς πούμε ότι μπορεί να πάει στην ΑΜL.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως απ' ότι βλέπω ακόμα στην Ισπανία είναι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να αναφέρουμε ότι το πλοίο είναι ακόμη στην Ισπανία. Δεν έχει ξεκινήσει για Ελλάδα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξεκίνησε την επιστροφή του. ¶φιξη στον Πειραιά 04/10/2017 σύμφωνα με το AIS του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Psytair

Αντε με το καλο να ερθει το ξενητεμενο στον πειραια μετα απο 4 χρονια οπου  δεν ειναι και λιγα .Στην πορεια θα μαθουμε αν  μεινει στην χωρα μας η θα φυγει ξανα .

----------


## pantelis2009

Συμβαίνει ....κάτι στο πλοίο?? Το πρωί το είδα και ερχόταν με 11,1 μίλια και τώρα πάει με 10,5 μίλια.

----------


## Psytair

παρατηρησα και εγω το ιδιο και ειδα οτι ερχεται πολυ σιγα

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο βρισκεται ανατολικα της αιγινας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαλώς ήλθε το ξενιτεμένο μας.

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο εδεσε στην Ν.Ε.Ζ περαματος

----------


## Psyterer

Τελικα θα μεινει το πλοιο η θα φυγει; ;;;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τελικα θα μεινει το πλοιο η θα φυγει; ;;;


Όταν το...μάθουμε,θα στο πούμε κ σένα! :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από 3,5 χρόνια ναύλωση στην Ισπανία το πλοίο γύρισε και πήγε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο προχθές που ήρθε κάνοντας ανάποδα. ¶ραγε θα παραμείνει εδώ ή θα ξενιτευτεί πάλι?? Καλή ξεκούραση και καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-295-04-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ξενιτεμένο μας σε σημερινή φωτό από την κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος.

IMG_0208.jpg
_Πέραμα - 14/10/2017_

----------


## threshtox

> Το ξενιτεμένο μας σε σημερινή φωτό από την κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος.
> 
> IMG_0208.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 14/10/2017_


Εξωτερικά πάντως, φαίνεται αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένο...
.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ πχον.jpgΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ Πχον1.jpg

Δύο ωραίες φωτό από το μέλος Πανούλης λίγο πριν το βαπόρι μας φύγει γιά την ξενιτειά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ το Νήσος Χίος θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος από 03/01/2018 έως 17/01/2018. Καλώς να μας έρθει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ το Νήσος Χίος θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος από 03/01/2018 έως 17/01/2018. Καλώς να μας έρθει.


Ti καλώς να μας έρθει.Εκεί στην ΝΕΖ είναι. :Smile New:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι να τον κάνεις..... "ου γαρ το γήρας έρχεται μόνον" !!!  Και το γνωρίζει ότι το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα, ο ίδιος το είχε γράψει (έξι ποστ πιό πάνω), και μάλιστα είχε ανεβάσει και φωτό από την άφιξη του!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τι να τον κάνεις..... "ου γαρ το γήρας έρχεται μόνον" !!!  Και το γνωρίζει ότι το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα, ο ίδιος το είχε γράψει (έξι ποστ πιό πάνω), και μάλιστα είχε ανεβάσει και φωτό από την άφιξη του!!!


Μάλλον παρασύρθηκε από το δικό μου ποστ παραπάνω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μην βαράτε.....όλοι θα πάρετε!!!!! :Stupid:

----------


## threshtox

Εγώ δε βαράω.. :Tennis:  :Tennis:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Νησος Χιος εν πλω τον  Μαιο του 2010

_DSCN1386 5-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Επίσπευση του δεξαμενισμού του Νήσος Χίος στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος από τις 30/11 έως τις 14/12/2017.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επίσπευση του δεξαμενισμού του Νήσος Χίος στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος από τις 30/11 έως τις 14/12/2017.


Αν θα δουλέψει στο Αιγαίο,λέω μήπως η σκάντζα του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ γίνει φέτος με ένα σωστό βαπόρι,αυτό ή το αδελφό του κ δεν ταλαιπωρηθεί ο κόσμος.

----------


## thanos75

> Επίσπευση του δεξαμενισμού του Νήσος Χίος στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος από τις 30/11 έως τις 14/12/2017.


Για να το επισπεύδουν, μάλλον κοντός ψαλμός αλληλλούια ..... σύντομα κάπου στο Αιγαίο.  Ίσως για σκάντζες στην αρχή, αλλά προσωπικά οσφραίνομαι Κυκλάδες (Παροναξία?) από τα τέλη Μαρτίου και μετά....

----------


## threshtox

Να κάνει αυτό που έκανε το Σάμος πέρσι, αραγε;;

----------


## proussos

> Για να το επισπεύδουν, μάλλον κοντός ψαλμός αλληλλούια ..... σύντομα κάπου στο Αιγαίο.  Ίσως για σκάντζες στην αρχή, αλλά προσωπικά οσφραίνομαι Κυκλάδες (Παροναξία?) από τα τέλη Μαρτίου και μετά....


*Το σενάριο να πάει Almeria - Nador και να επιστρέψει ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ το σκέφτεται κάποιος ?*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε proussos, από την στιγμή που το λες εσύ, περισσότερο ως βέβαιο μου ακούγεται παρά ως σενάριο.

----------


## thanos75

> Να κάνει αυτό που έκανε το Σάμος πέρσι, αραγε;;


Κατά κάποιο τρόπο ναι...η ίσως στη θέση του Πάτμος στα απογευματινα που κανει τα καλοκαίρια. Προσωπικά πάντως δεν θα με χάλαγε κ αυτό που λέει ο proussos, αν κ πιστεύω ότι είναι πιο πιθανό να μείνει ο Διαγόρας εκεί που είναι...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ισως προσωρινα παει στη θεση του Παρος μεχρι την αποκατασταση του Πατμος. Ετσι αποδεσμευεται και το Ανδρος μιας ενα εκ των Ναξος-Παρος θα επιστρεψει Σ-Τ-Μ. Σιγα σιγα θα ξεκινησουν και οι ετησιες οποτε.....

----------


## threshtox

Έχει μια βάση αυτό που λες..και η επίσπευση του δεξαμενισμού κάτι λέει...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πληροφορίες από το πρακτορείο Χίου λένε ότι θα ξεκινήσει Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μήπως παίζει καμιά αντικατάσταση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΎΚΟΝΟΣ ?? 
Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να κάνει δεξαμενισμό κι αυτό....

----------


## thanos75

> Μήπως παίζει καμιά αντικατάσταση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΎΚΟΝΟΣ ?? 
> Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να κάνει δεξαμενισμό κι αυτό....


Τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται, πάντως πιο πιθανό θεωρώ να ξεκινήσει με σκάντζα για Χϊο-Μυτιλήνη.  Για την ιστορία τα δρομολόγια του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ εμφανίζονται στο site της HSW μέχρι 28/2, άρα ο δεξαμενισμός του πάει μάλλον για Μάρτιο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα την ώρα που μπαίνει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-299-01-12-2017.jpg

----------


## leo85

Θα μας αφήσει για τα ξένα πάλη :Concern: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θα μας αφήσει για τα ξένα πάλη.


Ξέρεις κάτι καινούργιο;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Θα μας αφήσει για τα ξένα πάλη.





> Ξέρεις κάτι καινούργιο;;


Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κάτι, απλά να θυμίσω αυτό που (ανάμεσα στα διάφορα σενάρια επαναδρομολόγησης του πλοίου στην χώρα μας) είχε γράψει πριν δύο εβδομάδες ο φίλος μας _proussos_.




> *Το σενάριο να πάει Almeria - Nador και να επιστρέψει ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ το σκέφτεται κάποιος ?*

----------


## ktsim

δυστυχως με λυπη διαβασα την αποστολη του πλοιου παλι στην δυτικη μεσογειο για να ξαναγυρισει ο διαγορας....ο μεγαλοδυναμος να με βγαλει ψευτη αλλα φοβαμαι την πληρη απογυμνωση απο την hsw των σε εισαγωγικα καλων πλοιων απο το αιγαιο σε αλλες πολιτειες και θαλασσες και να ξεμενουν εδω τα πιο ετεροχρονισμενα πλοια της.....με μονο της blue star να ειναι τα πιο συγχρονα....ακραιο σεναριο δεν λεω...αλλα....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος φωτογραφημένο προχθές στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα της Balaeria από την τσιμινιέρα του.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-305-07-12-2017.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> δυστυχως με λυπη διαβασα την αποστολη του πλοιου παλι στην δυτικη μεσογειο για να ξαναγυρισει ο διαγορας....ο μεγαλοδυναμος να με βγαλει ψευτη αλλα φοβαμαι την πληρη απογυμνωση απο την hsw των σε εισαγωγικα καλων πλοιων απο το αιγαιο σε αλλες πολιτειες και θαλασσες και να ξεμενουν εδω τα πιο ετεροχρονισμενα πλοια της.....με μονο της blue star να ειναι τα πιο συγχρονα....ακραιο σεναριο δεν λεω...αλλα....


Προς το παρόν πάντως ακούγεται ότι θα σκαντζαρει τον Πήγασο στην άγονη της Λημνου το  Γενάρη

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος σήμερα το πρωί κατά τις 09.30 π.μ την ώρα που η μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος γέμιζε νερό για να αποδεξαμενιστεί . Όπως βλέπουμε η τσιμινιέρα έχει γίνει κόκκινη, αλλά στις μπάντες γράφει ακόμη Balearia. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-306-16-12-2017.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Μάλλον ακριβώς μετά τις γιορτές ξεκινάει στη θέση του Πήγασος, ενώ υπάρχουν και φήμες ότι μάλλον θα σκαντζάρει αργότερα και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στη γραμμή Ικαροσαμίας-άγονη βορείου Αιγαίου, για μετά τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο ακόμα, όπως δεν είναι σίγουρη ούτε και η παραμονή εν Ελλάδι

----------


## threshtox

Αναβάθιση όμως, ο Αϊ Στράτης.. Από το Άρτεμις πέρσι, που έφτανε-δεν έφτανε, στο Νήσος Χίος φέτος. Του χρόνου με τις ανακατατάξεις μπορεί και το Superfast XII..

Ρε, πού πάμε..

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα για δοκιμαστικό το Νήσος Χίος. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## threshtox

Μέχρι 25,8 έγραψε το marinetraffic..επιστρέφει τώρα στη βάση του..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μέχρι 25,8 έγραψε το marinetraffic..επιστρέφει τώρα στη βάση του..


Αυτό που "κληρονόμησαν" από την απασχόλησή τους σε αυτά τα μέρη  το ΝΧ αλλά κ ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ , είναι η πρόσβαση σε φυσούνα.Πρόκειται γιά μπαρκαρίζο πρύμα στο ακομοντέσιο σε σημείο κοντά στη ρεσεψιόν.
Ακόμα κ το Μαρόκο μας έχει περάσει!

----------


## threshtox

> Αυτό που "κληρονόμησαν" από την απασχόλησή τους σε αυτά τα μέρη  το ΝΧ αλλά κ ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ , είναι η πρόσβαση σε φυσούνα.Πρόκειται γιά μπαρκαρίζο πρύμα στο ακομοντέσιο σε σημείο κοντά στη ρεσεψιόν.
> Ακόμα κ το Μαρόκο μας έχει περάσει!



Σιγά το δύσκολο. Αυτή εδώ η χώρα και μόνη της να έτρεχε, δεύτερη θα ερχόταν..

----------


## mitsakos

Μήπως υπάρχουν φώτο του πλοίου μετά τον δεξαμενισμό? Παρατήρησα σε βίντεο που ανέβηκε στο Facebook ότι οι σωσίβιες λέμβοι από πορτοκαλί έγιναν άσπρες στα ύφαλα τους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο τουλάχιστον διαφορές είναι εξωτερικά εμφανείς ...από την ημέρα που γύρισε από τα ξένα. Η πρώτη είναι ότι σβήστηκε το σινιάλο της Baleria  και ξανά μπήκε το Hellenic Seaways και η δεύτερη είναι ότι όταν γύρισε (ποστ 2453) οι σωστικές λέμβοι ήταν πορτοκαλί, ενώ τώρα έγιναν άσπρες με πορτοκαλί κάλυμμα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-310-05-01-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξανά σε δοκιμαστικό εδώ και ώρα το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΟΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ







*NHΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ : ANAΚΟΙΝΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΓ.ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟ - ΛΗΜΝΟ - ΚΑΒΑΛΑ*

January 5, 2018








*Όπως σας είχαμε ενημερώσει σε προηγούμενο post* 

* Το NHΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ θα καταπλεύσει για πρώτη φορά στην Καβάλα την Τρίτη 09/01/18 και ώρα άφιξης στις 12:00 . Το πλοίο θα αντικαταστήσει το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ για το διάστημα που αυτό θα εκτελεί την ετήσια ακινησία του . Τα δρομολόγια αναρτήθηκαν και σας τα παρουσιάζουμε .* 

*Με το καλό να υποδεχτούμε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ !!!!!!!!!*















Share on Fa

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξανά δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα. Γιατί άραγε??

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ξανά δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα. Γιατί άραγε??



Για τον ίδιο λόγο που κάνει και τώρα.... 27,2 maximum έπιασε στο δοκιμαστικό...

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Για τον ίδιο λόγο που κάνει και τώρα.... 27,2 maximum έπιασε στο δοκιμαστικό...


27,6 για την ακρίβεια..

----------


## threshtox

Και τώρα δεμένο στα Λεμονάδικα. Ασυνήθιστο θέαμα..

IMG_20180108_095827.jpg
IMG_20180108_095755.jpg
IMG_20180108_095839.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Και μάλλον λογικά μέσα στην ημέρα θα πρέπει να αναχωρήσει για Λαύριο για ανάληψη δράσης.  Πάντως, όντως ποτέ δεν το θυμάμαι να δένει παλιά στα Λεμονάδικα

----------


## threshtox

Ξεκίνησε για Λαύριο το πλοίο. Σταθερά με 26+..

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγη ώρα αναχώρησε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ (09:10) με προορισμό την Καβάλα, εκτελώντας το δρομολόγιο κανονικά παρά τους ισχυρούς ανέμους τελικά όμως….

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες αναγνωστών του LimnosReport,  το πλοίο παρουσίασε πρόβλημα στην πόρτα του καταπέλτη …. βγήκε στο λιμάνι …. και  αυτη την στιγμή ξανα μπαίνει για επιθεώρηση

*10:23* Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ παραμένει στο λιμάνι της Μύρινας όπου πραγματοποιείτε  έλεγχος από την Λιμενική αρχή….
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Λήμνος: Απρόοπτο με το «Νήσος Χίος» δεν έκλεισε ο καταπέλτης*13/01/2018 - 10:21
Νικόδημος Λιανός

Κοινωνία


Tags: Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα 
HELLENIC SEAWAYS 
Λήμνος





Στη Λήμνο λένε ότι το μάτιασαν… Απλά συμβαίνουν όμως όταν μιλάμε για μηχανές… Και το πρωί της 13ηςΙανουαρίου, λίγο μετά τις 9, το «Νήσος Χίος» παρουσίασε πρόβλημα όσον αφορά την ανύψωση του καταπέλτη. Το πλοίο είχε αναχωρήσει από τη Μύρινα της Λήμνου με προορισμό της Καβάλα…  Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες αναγνωστών του _LimnosReport,_  το πλοίο παρουσίασε πρόβλημα στην πόρτα του καταπέλτη (όπως βλέπετε στη φωτό που πήραμε από τον κος Σταυρόπουλο στη σελίδα nautilia.gr). Αποτέλεσμα; Την άμεση αντίδραση του Λιμενικού Σώματος με αποστολή σκάφους και στη συνέχεια επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι για να γίνουν οι εργασίες…
Να σημειώσουμε ότι το «Νήσος Χίος» είναι ένα καινούργιο σχετικά πλοίο της εταιρείας Hellenic Seaways ναυπηγημένο στην Ελλάδα το 2007. Τα προηγούμενα τρία χρόνια είχε ναυλωθεί στο εξωτερικό κι εκτελούσε δρομολόγια στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Ισπανίας. Πρόσφατα επανήλθε στην Ελλάδα κι αυτή τη φορά για να παραμείνει. Μέχρι και τις αρχές Φεβρουαρίου το «Νήσος Χίος» θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια από το λιμάνι της Καβάλας προς Λήμνο, ¶γιο Ευστράτιο, Λαύριο και το αντίστροφο. Τα δρομολόγια είναι τρία εβδομαδιαίως. Το «Νήσος Χίος» θα αντικαταστήσει το «Εξπρές Πήγασος» που παραμένει εκτός δρομολογίων για την ετήσια επιθεώρηση και συντήρησή του.
Το «Νήσος Χίος» είναι ένα εντυπωσιακό πλοίο που εξωτερικά μοιάζει με το «Νήσος Μύκονος». Ωστόσο είναι πολύ καλύτερο, μεγαλύτερο και ταχύτερο, με περισσότερες καμπίνες. Ειδικότερα, το «Νήσος Μύκονος» διαθέτει 34 καμπίνες και το «Νήσος Χίος» 74 καμπίνες. Ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου είναι Έλληνας και πρόσφατα εργάζονταν ως καπετάνιος του «Εξπρές Πήγασος». Οπότε έχει και γνώση των λιμανιών στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο…
Να σημειώσουμε τέλος ότι μετά το Πάσχα δεν αποκλείεται να δούμε το «Νήσος Χίος» και στις Κυκλάδες…

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *
> *Στη Λήμνο λένε ότι το μάτιασαν… Απλά συμβαίνουν όμως όταν μιλάμε για μηχανές… Και το πρωί της 13ηςΙανουαρίου, λίγο μετά τις 9, το «Νήσος Χίος» παρουσίασε πρόβλημα όσον αφορά την ανύψωση του καταπέλτη. Το πλοίο είχε αναχωρήσει από τη Μύρινα της Λήμνου με προορισμό της Καβάλα…  Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες αναγνωστών του _LimnosReport,_  το πλοίο παρουσίασε πρόβλημα στην πόρτα του καταπέλτη (όπως βλέπετε στη φωτό που πήραμε από τον κος Σταυρόπουλο στη σελίδα nautilia.gr). Αποτέλεσμα; Την άμεση αντίδραση του Λιμενικού Σώματος με αποστολή σκάφους και στη συνέχεια επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι για να γίνουν οι εργασίες…Να σημειώσουμε ότι το «Νήσος Χίος» είναι ένα καινούργιο σχετικά πλοίο της εταιρείας Hellenic Seaways ναυπηγημένο στην Ελλάδα το 2007. Τα προηγούμενα τρία χρόνια είχε ναυλωθεί στο εξωτερικό κι εκτελούσε δρομολόγια στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Ισπανίας. Πρόσφατα επαν
> 
> 
> Το «Νήσος Χίος» είναι ένα εντυπωσιακό πλοίο που εξωτερικά μοιάζει με το «Νήσος Μύκονος». Ωστόσο είναι πολύ καλύτερο, μεγαλύτερο και ταχύτερο, με περισσότερες καμπίνες. Ειδικότερα, το «Νήσος Μύκονος» διαθέτει 34 καμπίνες και το «Νήσος Χίος» 74 καμπίνες. Ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου είναι Έλληνας και πρόσφατα εργάζονταν ως καπετάνιος του «Εξπρές Πήγασος». Οπότε έχει και γνώση των λιμανιών στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο…


Eντάξει συμβαίνουν κ στα καλύτερα σπίτια.Μη μας πουν ότι τους ξύνησε το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ.


Αυτός που τα γράφει αυτά,είναι βαθειά νυχτωμένος από ακτοπλοϊα.

----------


## gpap2006

Το θέμα του βαρυ καταπέλτη που δυσκολευονται οι μπουκαλες να συγκρατησουν ειναι από χρόνια υπαρκτό και στα δύο αδερφά πάντως και καλό θα ήταν η εταιρία κάποια στιγμη να το δει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το θέμα του βαρυ καταπέλτη που δυσκολευονται οι μπουκαλες να συγκρατησουν ειναι από χρόνια υπαρκτό και στα δύο αδερφά πάντως και καλό θα ήταν η εταιρία κάποια στιγμη να το δει.


Mπορεί να είναι αυτό που λες αλλά γενικότερα τα υδραυλικά είναι προβληματικά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου κάνει λόγο για _"δυσλειτουργία ανύψωσης του καταπέλτη, λόγω θραύσης του σωλήνα υψηλής πίεσης ελαίου"_. Συμβαίνουν κι αυτά, και "εις τας καλυτέρας των οικογενειών".

----------


## nissos

*ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΠΑΡΟΣ - ΝΑΞΟΣ - ΙΟΣ - ΘΗΡΑ (ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ)) ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ*https://hellenicseaways.gr/routes/view/81/511

----------


## thanos75

Και επίσημα στο site της HSW έχουν περαστεί τα δρομολόγια του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ προς Αν.Αιγαίο από 05.02 έως 29.03 ως σκάντζα στο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ
https://hellenicseaways.gr/routes/view/49

----------


## Akis Dionisis

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας by night........
DSC_0008NISSOS_CHIOS[1]PH (2)b.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Άρτι αφιχθέν εν Πειραιεί..

IMG_20180205_074453.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2011

_DSCN887 .jpg

----------


## thanos75

Το Νήσος Χϊος παραμένει στο Καρλόβασι λόγω βλάβης στον καταπέλτη του και δεν έχει ακόμα συνεχίσει το δρομολόγιό του προς Ικαρία-Μύκονο-Σϋρο

----------


## threshtox

Το πρόβλημα παραμένει...δυστυχώς.

Και έρχεται και Παροναξία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τα υδραυλικά του καταπέλτη,πρόβλημα κ στα 2 αδελφά.

----------


## threshtox

> Τα υδραυλικά του καταπέλτη,πρόβλημα κ στα 2 αδελφά.



Πάντως, έχω την εντύπωση, ότι στο Χίος είναι πιο έντονο το πρόβλημα απ'ότι στο αδερφάκι του

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.

Εδώ μιλάμε για ένα χρόνιο πρόβλημα και στα δύο καράβια, όχι για "κάτι που έτυχε". Τόσο πιά δύσκολη και κοστοβόρα είναι τέλος πάντων η οριστική επίλυση του προβλήματος ??? Ειλικρινά απορώ, είναι δυνατόν από τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα να βγάζουν άσχημο όνομα και τα δύο πλοία - στολίδια ??? Και δεν τα συζητάμε μόνο εδώ πέντε - δέκα ...καραβοφρενείς, ή νέα "περιπέτεια" βρίσκεται σε όλα τα ειδησεογραφικά sites, πριν από λίγο το άκουγα και στις ειδήσεις στο ραδιόφωνο στην δουλειά μου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντως, έχω την εντύπωση, ότι στο Χίος είναι πιο έντονο το πρόβλημα απ'ότι στο αδερφάκι του


Είναι που έχουμε πιό πρόσφατο το πρόβλημα στο ΝΧ. Στο αδελφό έχει καιρό να συμβεί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μα ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.
> 
> Εδώ μιλάμε για ένα χρόνιο πρόβλημα και στα δύο καράβια, όχι για "κάτι που έτυχε". Τόσο πιά δύσκολη και κοστοβόρα είναι τέλος πάντων η οριστική επίλυση του προβλήματος ??? Ειλικρινά απορώ, είναι δυνατόν από τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα να βγάζουν άσχημο όνομα και τα δύο πλοία - στολίδια ??? Και δεν τα συζητάμε μόνο εδώ πέντε - δέκα ...καραβοφρενείς, ή νέα "περιπέτεια" βρίσκεται σε όλα τα ειδησεογραφικά sites, πριν από λίγο το άκουγα και στις ειδήσεις στο ραδιόφωνο στην δουλειά μου.


Όχι ότι συμβαίνει παντού αλλά ενίοτε στα υδραυλικά παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα.Θυμίζω την κατάργηση των πτυσσομένων θυρών στα ΣΑΠΦΩ κ ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ γιά αυτό τον λόγο .
Φυσικά το πρόβλημα δεν το ξέρουμε από πρώτο χέρι αλλά εάν δεν λύνεται,λέω μήπως οι αρμόδιοι θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν την αντικατάσταση με συρματόσχοινα.
Εντάξει ο κάθε άσχετος που δεν έχει την τρέλλα τη δικιά μας,όταν δεν μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του θα πει το σαπιοκάραβο,το έτσι,το γιουβέτσι.Πραγματική αδικία για καράβια στολίδια όπως είπες.

ΥΓ Αυτό το καραβοφρενείς πολύ μου άρεσε φίλτατε.Εγώ θα πρότεινα το καραβοβλαβείς κατά το φρενοβλαβείς!

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Φυσικά το πρόβλημα δεν το ξέρουμε από πρώτο χέρι αλλά εάν δεν λύνεται,λέω μήπως οι αρμόδιοι θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν την αντικατάσταση με συρματόσχοινα.


Από τεχνικής άποψης είναι γνωστό, εάν είναι εφικτή η τοποθέτηση συρματόσχοινων σε σπαστό καταπέλτη;

----------


## flash13

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι, σήμερα Τρίτη 27/3/2018 και ώρα 5.00πμ  κατά τον κατάπλου του  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ  στο λιμάνι Καρλοβάσου, διαπιστώθηκε βλάβη στον ένα εκ των δυο θυροκαταπελτών, από τον οποίο επιβιβάζονται αποκλειστικά επιβάτες και ΟΧΙ στον κεντρικό καταπέλτη επιβατών και οχημάτων ο οποίος λειτουργεί κανονικά, με αποτέλεσμα την παραμονή του πλοίου στο λιμάνι. 

Μετά την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης το πλοίο αναχώρησε στις 12.05μμ με προορισμό τον Πειραιά.

Σε συνέχεια των παραπάνω  το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου διαμορφώνεται ως ακολούθως:

Τρίτη 27/3/18 από Καρλόβασι 12.05 - Εύδηλο 13.15/13.30 - Μύκονο 15.20/15.30-Σύρο 16.15/16.30   - Πειραιά 20.00 

Τρίτη 27/3/18 από Πειραιά 22.30 – (Τετάρτη 28/3/18)Σύρο 01.50/02.00-Μύκονο 02.45/02.55 - Αγ. Κήρυκο 05.00/05.20 – Φούρνοι 05.50/06.00 - Καρλόβασι 06.45/07.15 - Βαθύ 08.00/08.30 – Χίο 10.40/11.00 – Μυτιλήνη 13.15/14.00 – Λήμνο 17.40/18.10 – Καβάλα 21.00/23.30 – (Πέμπτη 29/3/18) Λήμνο 02.25/02.45 – Μυτιλήνη 06.30/07.30 – Χίος 09.45/10.05 – Βαθύ 12.20/13.00 – Καρλόβασι 13.40/14.00 – Φούρνοι 14.50/15.00 – Αγ. Κήρυκος 15.30/15.50 – Μύκονος 18.10/18.20 – Σύρο 19.15/19.25 – Πειραιά 23.25

Το πλοίο θα πλεύσει με αυξημένη ταχύτητα και θα καλύψει την όποια καθυστέρηση του δρομολογίου της Πέμπτης 29/3/18 από Καβάλα.

Οι επιβάτες ενημερώνονται με μέριμνα της εταιρείας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από τεχνικής άποψης είναι γνωστό, εάν είναι εφικτή η τοποθέτηση συρματόσχοινων σε σπαστό καταπέλτη;


 Eάν είναι ο καταπέλτης σπαστός,αυτό έχει να κάνει με την αναίρεση ή καθαίρεση του σταθερού μέρους.Άλλωστε συρματόσχοινα μπαίνουν αποκλειστικά σε μεγάλους καταπέλτες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από karavofanatikos
> 
> 
> Από τεχνικής άποψης είναι γνωστό, εάν  είναι εφικτή η τοποθέτηση συρματόσχοινων σε σπαστό καταπέλτη;
> 
> 
> Eάν είναι ο καταπέλτης σπαστός,αυτό έχει να κάνει με την αναίρεση ή καθαίρεση του σταθερού μέρους.Άλλωστε συρματόσχοινα μπαίνουν αποκλειστικά σε μεγάλους καταπέλτες.


Όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω σχήμα από το βιβλίο Cargo Work του D. J. House (ISBN 0750665556) η μπουκάλα του υδραυλικού συστήματος (ramp cylinder στο σχήμα) καλεί στο κύριο τμήμα του καταπέλτη και το σπάσιμο γίνεται από μια άρθρωση (internal link στο σχήμα). Οπότε όπως είπε και ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ το υδραυλικό σύστημα ή σύστημα με τροχαλίες και συρματόσχοινα χρησιμοποιέιται στην ανύψωση (αναίρεση είναι άλλο πράγμα) του κυρίου τμήματος.
RAMP.png
Το τεχνικό πρόβλημα έιναι ότι χρειάζεται πρόσθετος χώρος για να τοποθετηθούν τα μοτέρ, τα βίντσια και τα άλλα τμήμτατα του συστήματος με τροχαλίες σε περίπτωση που θέλουν να αντικαταστήσουν το υδραυλικό σύστημα. Οπότε η καλύτερη λύση είναι να γίνεται προσεκτική επιθεώρηση του υδαυλικού συστήματος για να προλαβαίνουν τις βλάβες.

----------


## Amorgos66

29/3 ,...φευγοντας απο Συρο για Πειραια με
1.30 ωρα καθυστερηση,...γκαζωσε τρελλα...,
για να καλυψει οσο γινεται την καθυστερηση
αυτη...
Screenshot_2018-03-29-21-25-08.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

> 29/3 ,...φευγοντας απο Συρο για Πειραια με
> 1.30 ωρα καθυστερηση,...γκαζωσε τρελλα...,
> για να καλυψει οσο γινεται την καθυστερηση
> αυτη...
> Screenshot_2018-03-29-21-25-08.jpg


...και σε 3 ωρες κ 4 λεπτα,δεμενο στον Πειραια...!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Που να έπιανε και τους 27,8 ~28 κόμβους που είναι και η ανώτατη ταχύτητα που έχει.... [αν και πιστεύω ότι θεωρητικά, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να αγγίξει και τους 30 κόμβους ανεξάρτητα αν ο "κατασκευαστής το δίνει 27,8 max].

----------


## thanos75

Και από σήμερα το απόγευμα και για όλη τη σαιζόν Παροναξία-Σαντορίνη (από σήμερα και μέχρι τις 15 Ιουνίου στις 16.30)

----------


## threshtox

Αραγμενο σε άβολη θέση για Παροναξία. Εννοώ ότι όλοι εμείς που έχουμε συνηθίσει τα πέριξ του ηλεκτρικού, το να τρεχουμε Ε2 είναι κάπως.

Καλά ταξίδια στο πλοίο και καλή σεζόν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Που να έπιανε και τους 27,8 ~28 κόμβους που είναι και η ανώτατη ταχύτητα που έχει.... [αν και πιστεύω ότι θεωρητικά, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να αγγίξει και τους 30 κόμβους ανεξάρτητα αν ο "κατασκευαστής το δίνει 27,8 max].


Μα θεωρητικά είναι τεράστια η διαφορά  ανάμεσα στις δύο ταχύτητες. Για πλοίο με το μήκος του Νήσος Χίος 141 μέτρα (~462 πόδια) έχουμε λόγό ταχύτητας προς ρίζα του μήκους σε πόδια (που δίνει την αντισταση κυματισμού) για 27,8 κόμβους 27,8/(462)½=1,29 και για 30 κόμβους 30/(462)½=1,40.

Ας δούμε και μι φωτογραφία από τα μέσα Μαρτίου με το πλοίο να βγάινει από το λιμάνι της Χίου.
IMG_20180315_094829.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Βιάστηκα το πρωί. Τελικά πήγε στον Άγιο Διονύσιο, εκεί που ήταν πέρσι το Νήσος Σάμος..

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μα θεωρητικά είναι τεράστια η διαφορά  ανάμεσα στις δύο ταχύτητες. Για πλοίο με το μήκος του Νήσος Χίος 141 μέτρα (~462 πόδια) έχουμε λόγό ταχύτητας προς ρίζα του μήκους σε πόδια (που δίνει την αντισταση κυματισμού) για 27,8 κόμβους 27,8/(462)½=1,29 και για 30 κόμβους 30/(462)½=1,40.


Κάποια στιγμή να μου κάνεις ιδιαίτερα για να τα καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα.... :Eagerness: 


Ας βάλω κι εγώ μία φωτογραφία του, όταν πήγα να το δω στη Καβάλα....[Θεσσαλονίκη - Καβάλα ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος....]


 Ro-Ro Passenger Ship "NISSOS CHIOS" 

- Τραβάει τα βλέματα ΌΛΩΝ!

- Κάνει τις φωτογραφικές μηχανές να παίρνουν φωτιά!

- Είναι πανέμορφο!

- Είναι γρήγορο και ευέλικτο!

- Είναι ένα συμβατικό ταχύπλοο!

- Είναι το "Ιπτάμενο Δελφίνι" του Αιγαίου!

- Το πλήρωμά του από τον Πλοίαρχό του μέχρι και τον τελευταίο ναύτη είναι απλά ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΌ και ΕΥΓΕΝΈΣΤΑΤΟ! 

- Κάνει περίφανους ΌΛΟΥΣ τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς και μη!

- Είναι ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΉΣ κατασκευής!

- Όλοι το λατρεύουν και το αγαπάνε!

- ΆΞΙΟΣ αντικαταστάτης φέτος του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ στις Κυκλάδες, με μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα την ταχύτητά του, αλλά με μειονέκτημά του την μικρότερη χωρετικότητά του σε επιβάτες!

- Φέτος θα είναι το αντικείμενο προς συζήτηση και φωτογράφισης στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Πάρος - Νάξος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη!

- Καλή Επιτυχία στη νέα του γραμμή και στα νέα του καθήκοντα........!!!!!!!!
DSC_0004NISSOS_CHIOS[1]PH3 (5) - anevasa Shiptravelers.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί άραγε το Νήσος Χίος είναι σταματημένο στα ανοικτά της Σαντορίνης??

----------


## threshtox

Γιατί είναι από τα ξημερώματα του Σαββάτου στο νησί και αρκετές φορές τα πλοία βγαίνουν αρόδο μέχρι να πλησιάσει η ώρα της επιστροφής. Για να φούνταρε εκεί, πιθανολογούμε ότι είχε γαρμπή. Ήδη έδεσε στον Αθηνιό. Πέρσι το Νήσος Σάμος το έκανε συνέχεια μέχρι να αρχίσει τα καθημερινά του δρομολόγια.

----------


## thanos75

> Γιατί είναι από τα ξημερώματα του Σαββάτου στο νησί και αρκετές φορές τα πλοία βγαίνουν αρόδο μέχρι να πλησιάσει η ώρα της επιστροφής. Για να φούνταρε εκεί, πιθανολογούμε ότι είχε γαρμπή. Ήδη έδεσε στον Αθηνιό. Πέρσι το Νήσος Σάμος το έκανε συνέχεια μέχρι να αρχίσει τα καθημερινά του δρομολόγια.


Ακριβώς, πέρσι μάλιστα θυμάμαι πως το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ μέχρι να ξεκινήσει το δρομολόγιο της κυριακάτικης επιστροφής απάγκιαζε και στη Θηρασιά κάποιες μέρες (ανάλογα και με τον αέρα βέβαια)

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε βραδινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Πάρου, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ” Ν.Π. 10883, ότι τόσο κατά τη διαδικασία πρυμνοδέτησης όσο και απόπλου του πλοίου από τον οικείο λιμένα, με προορισμό τους λιμένες Νάξου – Ίου και Σαντορίνης, διαπιστώθηκε βλάβη στην αναδίπλωση του καταπέλτη οχημάτων.
Από το Λιμεναρχείο Πάρου, απαγορεύτηκε αρχικά ο απόπλους του εν λόγω πλοίου, ενώ στη συνέχεια, κατόπιν αποκατάστασης της βλάβης, επιθεώρησης του από το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων και προσκόμισης σχετικού βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα, επετράπη η συνέχιση πλόων του “ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ” με διακόσιους επτά (207) επιβάτες, τριάντα (30) επιβατικά οχήματα, είκοσι δύο (22) φορτηγά και πέντε (05) δίκυκλα.    
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθεσινή απογευματινή αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

IMG_0555.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 20/04/2018_

----------


## parianos

Απο δικες μου πηγες το Νησος Χιος πιθανον θα σταματησει τα δρομολογια της Παροναξιας....τελευταιο δρομολογιο στις 1 Ιουνιου....

----------


## gpap2006

Το βλεπω για Χιο Μυτιληνη για να καλυψει το κενό του bs1 που θα κατεβει Δωδεκανησα στη θεση του SFXII.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δηλαδή να "διπλώσει" με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ.  Άλλο πλοίο το ένα κι άλλο πλοίο το άλλο.... Δε νομίζω να συμβεί αυτό, αλλά αναμονή για τις εξελίξεις....

----------


## ancd

Εγώ νομίζω θα πάρει τα δρομολόγια του Νήσος Ρόδος Ικαρία - Σάμο - Καβάλα και το Νήσος Ρόδος να ανέβει για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη μαζι με το Νήσος Σάμος.
 Το Νησος Χίος μου φαίνεται μικρό για να σκαντζαρει το Blue Star I στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.  
Έτσι θα έχουμε Blue Star στα Δωδεκάνησα και H.S.W. στο Β. Α. Αιγαίο.

----------


## thanos75

Μάλλον για Δωδεκάνησα προορίζεται παρέα με blue star 2 κ Διαγόρα.  Και πιο πιθανο για την αγονη Δωδεκανησου (plus Παροναξια). Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως έχουν αφαιρεθεί τα δρομολόγια του από 1 Ιουνίου κ μετά

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εγώ ένα πράγμα ξέρω... Πήρε τον έλεγχο η Blue Star και θα γίνει ο κακός χαμός...
Χώρια ότι τώρα τρέμουν στην έλευση του Ιταλού.
Μακάρι να πάει Χίο - Μυτιλήνη και γενικώς ΒΑ Αιγαίο [εκεί που ανήκει βάσει ονόματος το πλοίο] παρέα με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και 
το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ να πάει να παίξει μπάλα όπως πέρυσι το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ στη Παροναξία.
Η Χίος και η Μυτιλήνη έχουν το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ + ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ + το πλοίο έκπληξη....
Έτσι ώστε, να αρχίσει το μονοπώλιο και στη Παροναξία και μετά κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε.... 
Προς Θεσσαλονίκη κανένας βρε παιδιά ??? [το πόνο μου εγώ...]

----------


## despo

Μέχρι 12/6 παρατείνονται τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου στη γραμμή Πάρο - Νάξο - Ιο - Σαντορίνη, οπως ηδη ανακοινώθηκαν στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας, ενώ λειτουργεί και η on line κράτηση.

----------


## ancd

Δυο γραμμές μένουν κενές μετα την άνοδο του Νήσος Ρόδος στη Χίο Μυτιλήνη και του Blue Star Patmos στην Πάρο Νάξο. 
Η άγονη Δωδεκανήσου, νομίζω πιο σίγουρο να πάει το Διαγόρας αν ξεκινήσει, μίας και την έχει ξανακάνει και το έχουν αγαπήσει και το σινιάλο της Blue Star γνωστό στα Δωδεκάνησα!
Άρα το Νήσος Χίος θα πάει στο ΒΑ Αιγαίο και σαν όνομα και με το αδελφάκι του μαζί και την γραμμή την έκανε το χειμώνα. Περιμένουμε να δούμε!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Μαλλον στη θεση του Πατμος...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ταιριάζει και σαν μοιρασιά. Βόρειο Αιγαίο αποκλειστικά Hellenic Seaways (Νήσος Ρόδος, Νήσος Σάμος, Νήσος Μύκονος, Νήσος Χίος, Εξπρές Πήγασος) και Δωδεκάνησα αποκλειστικά Blue Star Ferries (Blue Star 1, Blue Star 2, Διαγόρας).

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εντωμεταξύ γράφτηκε ότι θα αλλάξει σινιάλα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ??
Ότι πιο αηδιαστικό υπάρχει είναι να δω το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ με τα σινιάλα της Blue Star.... 
Να κρατήσει τα δελφίνια στο φουγάρο του και τα σινιάλα του και να του βάλουν μόνο ένα αυτοκόλλητο σαν αυτά που κολλάνε στα οχήματα που να λέει Blue Star Ferries,
μια χαρά θα είναι....

----------


## flash13

> Εντωμεταξύ γράφτηκε ότι θα αλλάξει σινιάλα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ??
> Ότι πιο αηδιαστικό υπάρχει είναι να δω το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ με τα σινιάλα της Blue Star.... 
> Να κρατήσει τα δελφίνια στο φουγάρο του και τα σινιάλα του και να του βάλουν μόνο ένα αυτοκόλλητο σαν αυτά που κολλάνε στα οχήματα που να λέει Blue Star Ferries,
> μια χαρά θα είναι....


καλημέρα.που γραφτηκε?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φήμες από πρακτορείο στην Χίο  (όχι το κεντρικό ) λένε ότι θα βαφτεί στα χρώματα της BSF.
Aυτό με κάθε επιφύλαξη διότι μπορεί να είναι κ ανακύκλωση.

----------


## threshtox

Γράφτηκε και σε site, σαν είδηση με την επισήμανση ότι θα πάει Δωδεκάνησα και όχι Β Αιγαίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γράφτηκε και σε site, σαν είδηση με την επισήμανση ότι θα πάει Δωδεκάνησα και όχι Β Αιγαίο.


Ακριβώς,Δωδ/νησα.

----------


## proussos

> Εντωμεταξύ γράφτηκε ότι θα αλλάξει σινιάλα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ??
> Ότι πιο αηδιαστικό υπάρχει είναι να δω το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ με τα σινιάλα της Blue Star.... 
> Να κρατήσει τα δελφίνια στο φουγάρο του και τα σινιάλα του και να του βάλουν μόνο ένα αυτοκόλλητο σαν αυτά που κολλάνε στα οχήματα που να λέει Blue Star Ferries,
> μια χαρά θα είναι....


*Θα πρότεινα να βαφτεί από τη μία πλευρά στα χρώματα της Blue Star και έχει ο Θεός...
Αν σας αηδιάζει τόσο , θα μπορείτε να το κοιτάζετε από την άλλη πλευρά της αρεσκείας σας !*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *Θα πρότεινα να βαφτεί από τη μία πλευρά στα χρώματα της Blue Star και έχει ο Θεός...
> Αν σας αηδιάζει τόσο , θα μπορείτε να το κοιτάζετε από την άλλη πλευρά της αρεσκείας σας !*



Όταν ναυλώθηκε το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι ή ΙΙ από τη Blue Star δε θυμάμαι να του αλλάξανε σινιάλα. Του βάλανε ένα αυτοκόλλητο και τέλος.
Στη προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι "τύπου ναύλωσης" η δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στα 12νησα.
Οπότε πιος ο λόγος να του αλλάξουν σινιάλα ?? Ας βάλουν και σ'αυτή τη περίπτωση ένα αυτοκόλλητο όλα καλά!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όταν ναυλώθηκε το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι ή ΙΙ από τη Blue Star δε θυμάμαι να του αλλάξανε σινιάλα. Του βάλανε ένα αυτοκόλλητο και τέλος.
> Στη προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι "τύπου ναύλωσης" η δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στα 12νησα.
> Οπότε πιος ο λόγος να του αλλάξουν σινιάλα ?? Ας βάλουν και σ'αυτή τη περίπτωση ένα αυτοκόλλητο όλα καλά!


Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιό είναι το πρόβλημά σου.
ΒSF είναι γιά Κυκλάδες,Δωδ/νησα κ ΗSW γιά Β.Αιγαίο.Γιά τα σινιάλα έτσι αποφάσισαν.Κ ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ νομίζω θα βαφτεί στα χρώματα της ΗSW.
Mας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει,αυτό είναι.

----------


## roussosf

Και εγω θα ήθελα να του βάλουν το σήμα της ANAΝGEL MARITIME..... αλλα δεν γίνεται......

----------


## dionisos

Τελικα εχει πλακα που ασχολειστε με τι χρωμα θα βαφτει? Εγω θα προτεινα με λιγο χιουμορ οπως και ο φιλος Proussos να το βαψουν απο την μια BSF και απο την αλλη HSW. Μαλιστα στον Ενα Καταπελτη Επιβατων να βαλουν HSW και στον αλλο BSF. Ετσι θα μαθουμε τελικα ποσοι προτιμουν την μια και ποσοι την αλλη Εταιρεια.

----------


## renetoes

> Τελικα εχει πλακα που ασχολειστε με τι χρωμα θα βαφτει? Εγω θα προτεινα με λιγο χιουμορ οπως και ο φιλος Proussos να το βαψουν απο την μια BSF και απο την αλλη HSW. Μαλιστα στον Ενα Καταπελτη Επιβατων να βαλουν HSW και στον αλλο BSF. Ετσι θα μαθουμε τελικα ποσοι προτιμουν την μια και ποσοι την αλλη Εταιρεια.


Όταν είχε πρωτοέλθει το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ στο Ηράκλειο, ολοκαίνουργιο, το 1992, είχε ανοίξει τους 2 τεράστιους καταπέλτες αυτοκινήτων και ένα επιβατών, πρύμα όλα.

Έρχεται μια κυρία, που είχε συνηθίσει τα ΚΑΝΤΙΑ και ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ, και ρωτά τον διπλανό μου, χωρίς να γνωρίζει πως ήταν ο πρώτος πλοίαρχος (στην ιστορία) του πλοίου, ο αείμνηστος Λευτέρης Δημοτάκης, "-Ποιό φεύγει κύριε για Πειραιά, το δεξί ή το αριστερό?"... Έδωσε την αναμενόμενη απάντηση, .."το μεσαίο"!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιό είναι το πρόβλημά σου.
> ΒSF είναι γιά Κυκλάδες,Δωδ/νησα κ ΗSW γιά Β.Αιγαίο.Γιά τα σινιάλα έτσι αποφάσισαν.Κ ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ νομίζω θα βαφτεί στα χρώματα της ΗSW.
> Mας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει,αυτό είναι.


Πρόβλημα κανένα! Απλά λέω τη προσωπική μου άποψη τι του ταιριάζει και τι όχι.
Και για να το γυρίσουμε κι άλλο στη πλάκα και στο χαβαλέ, 
αυτό που λέει ο προυσος μου ακούγεται πιο δίκαιο... Η κάθε πλευρά με τα σινιάλα της κάθε εταιρίας...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εξαιτίας αυξημένων συγκοινωνιακών αναγκών το Νήσος Χίος με την λήξη της απεργίας απόψε τα μεσάνυχτα θα εκτελέσει έκτακτο δρομολόγιο για Εύδηλο, Καρλόβασι & Βαθύ.

----------


## thanos75

http://www.dimokratiki.gr/01-06-2018...ikikamen-quot/
Δύο φορές την εβδομάδα κάθε Τρίτη κ Πέμπτη η σύνδεση των Λειψων το καλοκαίρι με το Νήσος Χίος! Ωραία είδηση. Τα δρομολόγια παρακαλώ μέσω Παροναξιας Φούρνων Πάτμου κ ΘΑ συνεχίζει κλασικά για Λέρο Κάλυμνο Κώ Συμη κ Ρόδο

----------


## pantelis2009

Επιστρέφοντας από το δρομολόγιο του πήγε και έδεσε δίπλα στις δεξαμενές και μετά πήγε στην Ε1. Γιατί????

----------


## Amorgos66

> Επιστρέφοντας από το δρομολόγιο του πήγε και έδεσε δίπλα στις δεξαμενές και μετά πήγε στην Ε1. Γιατί????


...προφανως θα αλλαξει ροτα..
Τα προσεχη του δρομολογια για Παρο,Ναξο,...κτλ
ειναι μπλοκαρισμενα στο συστημα...

----------


## threshtox

> Επιστρέφοντας από το δρομολόγιο του πήγε και έδεσε δίπλα στις δεξαμενές και μετά πήγε στην Ε1. Γιατί????



Bάζει στα πλευρά του το Operated by Blue Star Ferries

----------


## thanos75

Τέσσερα δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα κατά πως φαίνεται θα έχει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.  3 προς την άγονη Δωδεκανήσου (Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Κυριακή μεσημέρι) και ενα προς Χίο-Μυτιλήνη κάθε Σάββατο μεσημέρι!!! Λες και δεν του φτάνουν τρία γεμάτα άγονη δρομολόγια έπρεπε να έχει δρομολόγιο και το Σάββατο!!! Βέβαια είναι και πλοίο που έχει καλό δρόμο!!!  ¶σχημο πάντως κατά τη γνώμη μου που ενώ στα δρομολόγια της Τρίτης και της Κυριακής έχει προσέγγιση στην Παροναξία, αυτή την έχει μόνο στο "κατέβασμα" όχι στην επιστροφή!  Και όχι τίποτε άλλο φαίνεται πως η Παροναξία θα έχει λιγότερα δρομολόγια συμβατικών φέτος!  Καλό θα ήταν το πλοίο να προσέγγιζε στη Νάξο και την Πάρο και στις επιστροφές.  Επιπλέον δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα της ύπαρξης του δρομολογίου -εάν εγκριθεί και επίσημα- προς Χϊο-Μυτιλήνη τα Σάββατα, τη στιγμή που λίγο νωρίτερα θα φεύγει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ προς αυτά τα νησιά (έστω με Ψαρά και Οινούσσες)

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος αφού επέστρεψε από το δρομολόγιο του και ξεφόρτωσε στον Πειραιά πήγε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Φωτο ....αύριο. :Smile New:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Νήσος Χίος αφού επέστρεψε από το δρομολόγιο του και ξεφόρτωσε στον Πειραιά πήγε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Φωτο ....αύριο.


Kάτι δουλειές θα κάνει,θα βάψουνε τα μπάννερ κ σε 2 μέρες θα γυρίσει Πειραιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Νήσος Χίος όπως βλέπουμε έχει μπει το baner της Blue Star και πριν λίγο αναχώρησε από την ΝΑΥΣΙ και πήγε στην Ε1. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-312-14-06-2018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν ξέρω πως το βλέπετε εσείς,αυτό με τα banner μου φαίνεται κάπως.
Αν είναι ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι ή παλιά το BS1 στη Βόρειο Θάλασσα εντάξει χάνεται στον όγκο του βαποριού αλλά σε μικρά σχετικώς βαπόρια όπως τώρα,χτυπάει άσχημα αυτό το "γραμματόσημο" που βάζουν κολλάει με την επιγραφή κ το όνομα.

----------


## threshtox

Ταξίδεψα για Πάρο την περασμένη Παρασκευή. Μου φάνηκε πιο άνετο εσωτερικά από το Μύκονος και ένα κλικ πιο γρήγορο (3 ώρες και 40 λεπτά από τα φανάρια του Πειραιά ως τον Άγιο Φωκά) από όλα τα ίδια -ή σχεδόν ίδια- (Μύκονος, Δήλος και Πάτμος). 

Έχω αρχίσει να θεωρώ τα Πάρος και Νάξος, είναι πλέον ξεπερασμένα στην Παροναξία. Μάλλον γιατί καλόμαθα από την άνεση του Σάμος (το ερωτεύτηκα το πλοίο) πέρσι και από την ταχύτητα του Χίος φέτος.

 Κρίμα που χάθηκε για τη γραμμή το Χίος, πάντως..

----------


## thanos75

> Ταξίδεψα για Πάρο την περασμένη Παρασκευή. Μου φάνηκε πιο άνετο εσωτερικά από το Μύκονος και ένα κλικ πιο γρήγορο (3 ώρες και 40 λεπτά από τα φανάρια του Πειραιά ως τον Άγιο Φωκά) από όλα τα ίδια -ή σχεδόν ίδια- (Μύκονος, Δήλος και Πάτμος). 
> 
> Έχω αρχίσει να θεωρώ τα Πάρος και Νάξος, είναι πλέον ξεπερασμένα στην Παροναξία. Μάλλον γιατί καλόμαθα από την άνεση του Σάμος (το ερωτεύτηκα το πλοίο) πέρσι και από την ταχύτητα του Χίος φέτος.
> 
>  Κρίμα που χάθηκε για τη γραμμή το Χίος, πάντως..


'Είναι όντως φίλε μου ιδανικό πλοίο για Παροναξία-πιο ιδανικό και από το ΣΑΜΟΣ για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.  Πάντως και εκεί που πήγε δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημα γιατί και καλές ελικτικές δυνατότητες για τα λιμάνια των μικρών νησιών της Δωδεκανήσου έχει,  και καλό δρόμο έχει προκειμένου να καλύπτει τυχόν καθυστερήσεις σε ένα τόσο μεγάλο δρομολόγιο, και αρκετές καμπίνες περιλαμβάνει (επίσης απαραίτητο για το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο).  Ευτυχώς που έστω 3 φορές την εβδομάδα θα το βλέπει η Παροναξία τουλάχιστον.  Πάντως γενικά εχω την αίσθηση ότι φέτος θα λείψει από την Παροναξία το τρίτο συμβατικό για Πειραιά που υπήρχε μέχρι πέρσι (να θυμίσω ότι πέρσι υπήρχαν ΔΗΛΟΣ/ΠΑΤΜΟΣ/ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ- δεν συμπεριλαμβάνω το ΝΑΞΟΣ που έπιανε μόνο Νάξο 3 φορές την εβδομάδα καθοδόν για μικρές Κυκλάδες) και νομίζω πωα αυτό θα φανεί ιδιαίτερα τον Αύγουστο.    Το ότι και το ΝΑΞΟΣ θα πιάνει φέτος και Πάρο στα πρωινά δρομολόγια του δε νομίζω ότι "πατσίζει" και πολλά (ξεπερασμένη η χωρητικότητά του όπως πολύ σωστά είπες)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

IMG_0030.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 16/06/2018_

----------


## maria korre

Ωραία ώρα να φτάνεις στο νησί!

IMG_2667.jpg IMG_2668.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ: Καθυστέρηση 2 ωρών στον χθεσινοβραδυνό απόπλου από Χίο λόγω βλάβης του καταπέλτη*Βλάβη στον καταπέλτη του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, Ν.Π. 10883 διαπιστώθηκε, βραδινές ώρες χθες, μετά την ασφαλή πρόσδεσή του στο λιμένα Χίου και κατά τη διάρκεια εκτέλεσης προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου του από Πειραιά για Χίο – Μυτιλήνη.
Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Χίου, απαγορεύτηκε αρχικά ο απόπλους του πλοίου, ενώ στη συνέχεια κατόπιν αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού μετά από ζημιά από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα, του επετράπη.
Το πλοίο απέπλευσε την 22:30 αντί της προγραμματισμένης 20:45, με 285 επιβάτες, 56 Ι.Χ., 3 Δ/Κ και 1 Φ/Γ, ενώ από το περιστατικό δεν αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## thanos75

Ευτυχώς πάντως μάζεψε την όποια καθυστέρηση κ έτσι έφυγε σχεδόν κανονικά σήμερα στις 13.00 για άγονη Δωδεκανήσου

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος μόλις ξεφόρτωσε από τα Δωδεκάνησα που ήρθε, μεθόρμησε στο Πέραμα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί?

----------


## thanos75

Υποψιάζομαι για εργασίες γενικά.  Εξάλλου από τη στιγμή που πια έχει απεμπλακεί από την άγονη της Δωδεκανήσου θα πρέπει να σβηστεί και το μπανεράκι "operated by blue star ferries", δεδομένου ότι το χειμώνα θα το δούμε σε γραμμή καταχωρημένη επίσημα στη Hellenic.  Μπορεί πάντως να "παίζουν" κι άλλες εργασίες

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το "συμβατικό ταχύπλοο" του Αιγαίου, στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας τον Ιανουάριο που μας πέρασε....
DSC_0018NISSOS_CHIOS[1]PH (3)PH - ANEVASA SHIPTRAVELERS.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Στο σύστημα κρατήσεων φαίνεται το ΧΙΟΣ να ξεκινάει από αύριο τα δρομολόγιά του για Ικαροσαμία στη θέση του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, το οποίο με τη σειρά του πάει (κάπως εσπευσμένα ομολογουμένως :Pirate: ) για ακινησία (ίσως και δεξαμενισμό λίγο πιο μετά)

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε σε σημερινή φωτογραφία από την Κυνόσουρα το Νήσος Χίος που έχει πάει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-315-13-09-2018.jpg

----------


## ancd

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το γράψω εδώ ή στο θέμα της Blue Star Ferries ή της Hellenic Seaways άλλα περνώντας πασά από τον Thanos 75 δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το "operated by blue star ferries " ή "operated by Hellenic Seaways" γιατί το χρησιμοποιούν σε πλοία που ανήκουν στον ίδιο όμιλο? Το Superfast 12 γιατί ταξίδευε στα Δωδεκανήσου όλα αυτά τα χρόνια χωρίς αυτή την λεζάντα?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το γράψω εδώ ή στο θέμα της Blue Star Ferries ή της Hellenic Seaways άλλα περνώντας πασά από τον Thanos 75 δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το "operated by blue star ferries " ή "operated by Hellenic Seaways" γιατί το χρησιμοποιούν σε πλοία που ανήκουν στον ίδιο όμιλο? Το Superfast 12 γιατί ταξίδευε στα Δωδεκανήσου όλα αυτά τα χρόνια χωρίς αυτή την λεζάντα?


Ίσως γιατί γιά τον πολύ κόσμο,μή κοιτάς εμείς που ασχολούμαστε,BSF κ ΗSW είναι κάτι το εντελώς διαφορετικό.
Τυπικά πρέπει να είναι ναύλωση από την μιά εταιρεία στην άλλη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το Νήσος Χίος σε δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό αυτή την ώρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και το Νήσος Χίος σε δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό αυτή την ώρα.


Αργοσαρωνικός πιάνεται ως τις Σπέτσες.Μέχρι εκεί πήγε;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι μέχρι την Αίγινα πήγε, εκεί δεν είναι ....Αργοσαρωνικός, λέγετε κάπως αλλιώς????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Όχι μέχρι την Αίγινα πήγε, εκεί δεν είναι ....Αργοσαρωνικός, λέγετε κάπως αλλιώς


Σαρωνικός που ανήκει στον Αργοσαρωνικό

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σαρωνικός που ανήκει στον Αργοσαρωνικό


Γιά να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους δεν υπάρχει κανένας Αργοσαρωνικός κόλπος.
Σαρωνικός  κόλπος νοείται μέχρι την ευθεία Σούνιο-Τσελεβίνια.
Το Αργοσαρωνικός μάλλον έχει προκύψει από τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων. Εννοούμε περιεκτικά Αίγινα-Μέθανα-Πόρο κ ό,τι είναι επί κ έναντι της Αργολίδας δλδ Ερμιόνη,Πόρτο Χέλι,Ύδρα,Σπέτσες.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το Αργοσαρωνικός μάλλον έχει προκύψει από τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων. Εννοούμε περιεκτικά Αίγινα-Μέθανα-Πόρο κ ό,τι είναι επί κ έναντι της Αργολίδας δλδ Ερμιόνη,Πόρτο Χέλι,Ύδρα,Σπέτσες.


Μήπως προέκυψε από σύντμηση του Αργολικού-Σαρωνικού; Παλιότερα τα πλοία κάνανε τη γραμμή Αργολικού-Σαρωνικού δένοντας στα νησιά του Σαρωνικού, στα λιμάνια της Τροιζηνίας και της Ερμιονίδας, φθάνοντας στο Ναύπλιο και ακόμη νοτιότερα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, θα μου επιτρέψεις (ελπίζω) να διαφωνήσω. Σαφέστατα και υπάρχει Αργοσαρωνικός κόλπος, και μπορούμε μάλιστα να δούμε _και τα νησιά που περιλαμβάνει_. Εκτός από αυτό, ακόμα και αν συμφωνούσα ότι "δεν υπάρχει" (χάριν της συζήτησης βέβαια και μόνο), είναι μία έκφραση η οποία χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα - σε καθημερινή βάση, και μία απλή αναζήτηση στο google μπορεί να σε πείσει γι αυτό.

Από εκεί και πέρα, πιστεύω (προσωπική μου άποψη) πως καλό θα είναι να μην "ψειρίζουμε την μαιμού". Όλοι κατάλαβαν (είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος και εσύ) τι ήθελε να πει ο Παντελής με την λέξη "Αργοσαρωνικός" (απόλυτα σωστό), και είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος με αστείες (κυριολεκτικά) παρατηρήσεις. Όλα τα πράγματα έχουν και κάποια όρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, θα μου επιτρέψεις (ελπίζω) να διαφωνήσω. Σαφέστατα και υπάρχει Αργοσαρωνικός κόλπος, και μπορούμε μάλιστα να δούμε _και τα νησιά που περιλαμβάνει_. Εκτός από αυτό, ακόμα και αν συμφωνούσα ότι "δεν υπάρχει" (χάριν της συζήτησης βέβαια και μόνο), είναι μία έκφραση η οποία χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα - σε καθημερινή βάση, και μία απλή αναζήτηση στο google μπορεί να σε πείσει γι αυτό.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα, πιστεύω (προσωπική μου άποψη) πως καλό θα είναι να μην "ψειρίζουμε την μαιμού". Όλοι κατάλαβαν (είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος και εσύ) τι ήθελε να πει ο Παντελής με την λέξη "Αργοσαρωνικός" (απόλυτα σωστό), και είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος με αστείες (κυριολεκτικά) παρατηρήσεις. Όλα τα πράγματα έχουν και κάποια όρια.


Φίλε EV κ βέβαια σου επιτρέπω να διαφωνήσεις.Δεν υπάρχει επίσημη ονομασία Αργοσαρωνικός κόλπος σε κανένα ναυτικό χάρτη  (  αγγλικοί χάρτες μάλιστα γράφουν γιά τον Σαρωνικό Gulf of Athens ) κ η wikipedia που επικαλείσαι,το αναφέρει ως γεωγραφική περιοχή.Aν ήθελα να ψειρίσω την μαϊμού θα επενέβαινα σε κάθε ασήμαντο λάθος κ εκεί πραγματικά θα ήταν αστεία παρατήρηση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μήπως προέκυψε από σύντμηση του Αργολικού-Σαρωνικού; Παλιότερα τα πλοία κάνανε τη γραμμή Αργολικού-Σαρωνικού δένοντας στα νησιά του Σαρωνικού, στα λιμάνια της Τροιζηνίας και της Ερμιονίδας, φθάνοντας στο Ναύπλιο και ακόμη νοτιότερα.


To ίδιο περίπου λέμε,πρόκειται γιά περιεκτική ονομασία.Γιά Ναύπλιο,Τυρό,Λεωνίδιο έχει ξεχαστεί αφού τα δρομολόγια έχουν σταματήσει εδώ κ χρόνια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωστόσο φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, το γεγονός πως η ονομασία "Αργοσαρωνικός κόλπος" δεν υπάρχει επίσημα σε κανένα ναυτικό χάρτη (δεν το γνωρίζω και δεν το αμφισβητώ), ουδόλως σε απέτρεψε από το να την χρησιμοποιήσεις και εσύ.




> Αργοσαρωνικός πιάνεται ως τις Σπέτσες. Μέχρι εκεί πήγε;;


Τελικά υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει (???),




> Γιά να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους δεν υπάρχει κανένας Αργοσαρωνικός κόλπος.


έστω και ως χιλιοχρησιμοποιούμενη στην καθημερινότητα μας ??? Είμαι βέβαιος πως μέχρι και εδώ στο φόρουμ αν κάνω μία πρόχειρη αναζήτηση θα την βρω σε εκατοντάδες ποστ (πολύ πρόχειρα, σε εξηνταέξι (66) διαφορετικά θέματα την βρίσκω). Η έκφραση του Παντελή ενόχλησε ???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Αργοσαρωνικος ειναι  γεωγραφικη περιοχη αποτελουμενη απο τον Σαρωνικο και τον Αργολικο κολπο_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> _Ο Αργοσαρωνικος ειναι  γεωγραφικη περιοχη αποτελουμενη απο τον Σαρωνικο και τον Αργολικο κολπο_


.....και άρα, για να επιστρέψουμε στο έναυσμα - αφορμή της συγκεκριμμένης συζήτησης, είτε με τον προσδιορισμό "κόλπος" (της καθομιλουμένης) είτε χωρίς αυτόν, ένα πλοίο που αποπλέει από το Πέραμα για να εκτελέσει δοκιμαστικό έως τα νότια της Αίγινας, κινείται στον Αργοσαρωνικό.




> Και το Νήσος Χίος σε δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό αυτή την ώρα.





> Αργοσαρωνικός πιάνεται ως τις Σπέτσες. Μέχρι εκεί πήγε;;

----------


## dionisos

Πιστευω οτι το Αργοσαρωνικος βγηκε απο τους Παλαιους Ναυτικους με τα Πλοια που εκαναν τα ταξειδια ακομη και μεχρι τον Τυρο τα Δελφινια. Γι'αυτο και το σημειο που δενουν σημερα τα Πλοια που πηγαινουν ακομη και μεχρι την Αιγινα λεγεται Προβλητα Πλοιων Αργοσαρωνικου.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Και άμα το πιάσανε μετά τα δελτία ειδήσεων με κάθε ευκαιρία (απαγορευτικό-δεν αναχωρούν τα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού, κακοκαιρία-άνεμοι σαρώνουν τον Αργοσαρωνικό, νέα πλοία στα δρομολόγια του Αργοσαρωνικού, απεργία-μεταβάλλονται τα δρομολόγια του Αργοσαρωνικού), άντε ξεσυνήθισέ το μετά. Εγώ τουλάχιστον απο κει το μαθα από παιδάκι. Όπως αντίστοιχα τον όρο "Παροναξία" τον πρωτοδιάβασα όταν άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με τέτοια σάιτ και φόρουμ σαν αυτό (με λίγα λόγια _καθαρά ναυτιλιάκή_ σύντμιση, μεταξύ ναυτικών και εσχάτως "καραβολατρών"). Ε, αν αρχίσουν δελτία και σάιτ να τον παίζουν με κάθε ευκαιρία θα ακούμε το επόμενο καλοκαίρι κιόλας στις καφετέριες και τις σχολές "σκέφτομαι να πάμε με το μωρό  :Love Heart:  διακοπές στην... Παροναξία ".... Δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν λόγοι μεταξύ μας "αντιπαράθεσης"...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σαρωνικός κόλπος είναι μέχρι/από την νοητή ευθεία Σούνιο-Τσελεβίνια.
Αργολικός κόλπος είναι μέχρι/από την νοητή ευθεία Σπέτσες-άκρα Τουρκοβίγλα κάτω χαμηλά στην Κυνουρία.
Από Τσελεβίνια μέχρι Σπέτσες ανήκει στο Μυρτώο πέλαγος,ναι  υπάρχει κ αυτό γιατί πολλοί το αγνοούν σήμερα.
Αργοσαρωνικός είναι ΚΑΘΑΡΑ γεωγραφική περιοχή που προφανώς έχει προκύψει σαν περιεκτικός όρος λόγω της συγκοινωνιακής σύνδεσης κ εννοούμε συλλήβδην Αίγινα,Μέθανα,Πόρο,Ύδρα,Σπέτσες,Ερμιόνη,Πόρτο Χέλι,παλαιότερα κ άλλα μέρη.
Δόξα τω Θεώ γεωγραφία έμαθα ( πιστεύω κ άλλοι συνομήλικοι ) πριν κάποιοι κυβερνώντες να διαλύσουν την Παιδεία αλλά κ είχα την  ευτυχία να περάσω από τα βαπόρια.
Αυτά κ το τερματίζω εδώ αφού έχουμε βγεί εκτός θέματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mα εννοείται φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ πως κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε κατηγορήσει ότι δεν γνωρίζεις γεωγραφία ή να αμφισβητήσει στο ελάχιστο τις εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις σου. Γι αυτό κι εγώ παραξενεύτηκα με το λάθος που έκανες (ανθρώπινο βέβαια) να ρωτήσεις τον Παντελή αν το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στο δοκιμαστικό του "πήγε ως τις Σπέτσες" γιατί "ως εκεί πιάνεται ως Αργοσαρωνικός" (υποθέτω εννοούσες τον Αργοσαρωνικό έστω και ως γεωγραφική περιοχή από τον Αργολικό κόλπο ως τις Σπέτσες).

Τέλος πάντων, όλα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι, ακόμα και τα λάθη, και με τις συζητήσεις γινόμαστε σοφότεροι. 

Να κλείσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου το "εκτός θέματος" με την παρατήρηση ότι στα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού,




> Αργοσαρωνικός είναι ΚΑΘΑΡΑ γεωγραφική  περιοχή που προφανώς έχει προκύψει σαν περιεκτικός όρος λόγω της  συγκοινωνιακής σύνδεσης κ εννοούμε συλλήβδην  Αίγινα, Μέθανα, Πόρο, Ύδρα, Σπέτσες, Ερμιόνη, Πόρτο Χέλι, παλαιότερα κ άλλα  μέρη.


παρέλειψες να συμπεριλάβεις και την Σαλαμίνα, και με μία φωτογραφία σημερινή από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στην προβλήτα βέβαια των πλοίων Αργοσαρωνικού.

IMG_0004.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το σωστό είναι Σαρωνικός.


Απλά μετά ήρθαν κάτι πλοία σαν το Άγιος Νεκτάριος Αιγίνης και το Αχαιός και μπήκε μπροστά το πρόθεμα Αργό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01814.jpg 12/8/18

Πρωινός κατάπλους εις Πειραιά,φωτό από το σπίτι μου.
Κοιτάξτε το μπανεράκι της BSF το οποίο έχει σβηστεί πλέον.

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ : ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 26/10 ΣΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ .ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΙΟΣ ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΗ ΝΑΥΛΩΣΗ*

October 24, 2018














Αλλαγή σκυτάλης φαίνεται πως θα έχουμε από την Παρασκευή 26/10/18 στα δύο αδελφά πλοία της HSW αφού ,φαίνεται ότι επιστρέφει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ,και αποχαιρετούμε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ που τελευταίες πληροφορίες το δίνουν να ναυλώνεται προσωρινά ξανά στην Ισπανία . 

Να θυμίσουμε πως το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ βρισκόταν εκτός δρομολογίων από τις 14/9 ,καθώς πραγματοποιούσε τον ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό του στον Πέραμα . Το πλοίο θα αναλάβει ξανά τα γνωστά του καθήκοντα στην άγονη γραμμή του ΒΑ Αιγαίου ,από την Παρασκευή με αναχώρηση στις 16:00 .

Tα δρομολόγια του πλοίου θα ακολουθήσουν την ίδια σκαλέτα του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ,οπότε και δεν υπάρξει καμία αλλαγή .Όσο για το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ευχόμαστε στο πλήρωμα του καλά ταξίδια στην Ισπανία και με το καλό να επιστρέψουν και πάλι στην χώρα μας .
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## thanos75

Φαίνεται πως κάποιοι στην Ισπανία το αγάπησαν πολύ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που ήταν εκεί.  Ένας από τους καλύτερους πρεσβευτές της ελληνικής ναυπηγικής, αλλά και της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας γενικά...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κάποια σκάντζα θα είναι κ οι Ισπανοί  ( Βalearia ? ) που ξέρουν το βαπόρι,το προτίμησαν.

----------


## samurai

Το πλοίο θα αντικαταστήσει προσωρινά το MOROCCO STAR της AML στη γραμμή Algeciras-Tanger Med για να πάει για επισκευή και μετά ακούγεται οτι θα υπάρξει 3μηνη ναύλωση στην ισπανική BALEARIA.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος έφυγε σήμερα το πρωί από την Ε1 και πήγε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Blue Star Delos την ώρα που έφευγε από τον Πειραιά και λίγο αργότερα φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα εκεί που πήγε. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-316-27-10-2018.jpg ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-319-27-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος έφυγε από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ και πήγε στην Ακτή Ποσειδώνος στον Πειραιά. ¶ραγε μπήκαν νέα λογότυπα στις μπάντες του?? Είναι κανείς εκεί κοντά να μας πει??

----------


## gpap2006

Οχι, για να παρει τα σωστικα του που ειχε βγαλει πηγε μονο. Θα αλλαξει σινιαλα στην Ισπανια, φευγει απόψε.

----------


## ancd

Καιρό είχα να δω άλλο σινιάλο στη θέση αυτή. Πρωινή μεθορμηση του Νήσος Χίος στα Λεμονάδικα για την τοποθέτηση των σωστικων μέσων.
Αφιερωμένες στον Pantelis 2009 που τις ζήτησε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου. Υπέροχες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να αναφέρουμε ότι το Νήσος Χίος έφυγε εχθές κατά τις 23.00 μ.μ από τον Πειραιά με προορισμό TAGGER MED όπως λέει το AIS. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ξενιτεμένο Νήσος Χίος την ώρα που βγαίνει από το λιμάνι ALGECIRAS για το βραδινό του δρομολόγιο. Ευχαριστώ το φίλο G.P που μου τις έστειλε. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-322-08-11-2018.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο για την προσεχή καλοκαιρινή περίοδο πρόκειται να εγκαινιάσει μια νέα γραμμή, όπου σε συνδυασμό με την υψηλή του ταχύτητα γίνεται άκρως ελκυστική!

Κάθε Σάββατο: Πειραιάς (13:00) - Μεστά Χίου (18:40 - 19:10) - Σίγρι Λέσβου (21:40)

Κάθε Σάββατο: Σίγρι Λέσβου (23:00) - Μεστά Χίου (01:30 - 02:00) - Πειραιάς (07:40)

----------


## threshtox

Αν και η ιδέα να χαθεί πάλι το έξτρα δρομολόγιο για Παροναξία το καλοκαίρι, δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου, ομολογώ ότι, αυτό το δρομολόγιο με αυτό το πλοίο, παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αν εξαιρέσουμε που αντί για Σίγρι πήγαινε Μυτιλήνη, αυτή τη γραμμή την εγκαινίασε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ με εβδομαδιαία προέκταση για Λήμνο και Θεσσαλονίκη το καλοκαίρι του 2016 όταν πρωτομπήκε στα δρομολόγια το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ.
Παρ'όλο που είναι ελκυστικό σε συνάρτηση με μία μία εβδομαδιαία προέκταση πάλι προς Λήμνο και Θεσσαλονίκη με επιδότηση εννοείται.
Τουλάχιστον από μέσα Ιουνίου μέχρι αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου περίπου, έχει επιβατική κίνηση και η Θεσσαλονίκη για ΒΑ Αιγαίο.
Θα μου πείτε ότι υπάρχει και η Καβάλα. Ποιος ο λόγος να τρέχει κάποιος στη Καβάλα αν μπει ένα γρήγορο πλοίο και από Θεσσαλονίκη ;;
Κάτι ανάλογο περίπου έκανε και ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ το 2009-2010 που ήταν με επιδότηση! 
Έπιανε από Θεσσαλονίκη κατευθείαν Σίγρι και Χίο αλλά όχι Λήμνο. Την είχαν εκτός.

----------


## thanos75

Έχουν αναρτηθεί αυτά τα δρομολόγια ή είναι μόνο στο σύστημα κρατήσεων? Πάντως το βρίσκω εξαιρετικά θετική εξέλιξη και σίγουρα πιο ενδιαφέρον δρομολόγιο από το περσινό μεσημεριανό που είχε τα Σάββατα για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.  Ίσως όμως θα ήταν καλά να έμπαινα έστω και τα Ψαρά στο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο αφού είναι σχεδόν ακριβώς στη ρότα του

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος τελείωσε με την ναύλωση του στη γραμμή Algeciras - Tanger Med και πριν από λίγο αναχώρησε για την Μάλτα που μάλλον θα κάνει και το δεξαμενισμό του, πριν γυρίσει στην Ελλάδα. Εδώ σε φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου όταν ξεκινούσε για ένα του ταξίδι. Καλή συνέχεια και καλή επιστροφή.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-207-23-08-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά δεξαμενή πάει στη Μάλτα

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος έχει πάει και κάθετε στην δυτική πλευρά της Μάλτας, μάλλον λόγο καιρού.

----------


## dionisos

> Το Νήσος Χίος έχει πάει και κάθετε στην δυτική πλευρά της Μάλτας, μάλλον λόγο καιρού.


Μαλλον περιμενει για να παει κατευθειαν Δεξαμενη. Συμφωνα με το δελτιο καιρου δεν εχει κακοκαιρια στην περιοχη

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος πριν λίγο βγήκε από την δεξαμενή στη Μάλτα. Πιστεύω μέσα στην μέρα να αναχωρήσει για Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Amorgos66

Δευτέρα 8 Απριλίου ¨πιάνει¨ δουλειά στη θέση του Μύκονος...

----------


## pantelis2009

To Νήσος Χίος αναχώρησε πριν λίγο από Μάλτα για Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Με αφορμή τον προσεχή επαναπατρισμό του πλοίου, ο νους μου τρέχει ασυναίσθητα στις 18 Οκτωβρίου 2018, όταν ως φαντάρος στο μυροβόλο νησί της Χίου, πήρα την πρώτη μου ολιγοήμερη άδεια. Βέβαια, όπως και να το κάνουμε, ακόμη και στον στρατό, η ιδιότητα του καραβολάτρη δεν χάνεται. Έτσι, παραμέρισα την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού και έβγαλα εισιτήριο για Πειραιά, επιλέγοντας το πλωτό διαμάντι του Αιγαίου, σ' ένα ονειρικό ταξίδι μέσα απ' τα όμορφα νησιά της άγονης γραμμής. Κι όλα αυτά, λίγες μόλις ημέρες πριν ξενιτευτεί για δεύτερη φορά στην μακρινή Ισπανία. Ας δούμε λοιπόν, μερικά φωτογραφικά στιγμιότυπα από εκείνη την φθινοπωρινή ημέρα.

Το Βαθύ μέσα απ' το πλωριό σαλόνι του πλοίου.

DSCN7542.jpg

Άφιξη στους Φούρνους, το όμορφο νησί των Κουρσάρων. 

DSCN7642.jpg

Ολιγόλεπτη παραμονή στον Άγιο Κήρυκο με τα μπαμπακένια σύννεφα να χαϊδεύουν την κορυφογραμμή του Αθέρα.

DSCN7706.jpg

Το μέχρι στιγμής ακύμαντο Ικάριο δεν είχε πει ακόμη την τελευταία του λέξη, καθώς περίμενε θυμωμένο πίσω απ' το θρυλικό ακρωτήρι του Κάβο-Πάπα. 
Η ένταση του ανέμου αύξανε κατακόρυφα, η θάλασσα γινόταν ολοένα και πιο ζωηρή, ενώ το spray που έφτανε στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα απ' τον θρυμματισμό των κυμάτων, άφηνε ως μονόδρομο την επιστροφή στη ζεστασιά του σαλονιού....

DSCN7720.jpg DSCN7731.jpg

----------


## ancd

Καλώς μας ήρθε πίσω στην Ελλάδα. 
20190405_090734.jpg20190405_104718.jpg20190405_104755.jpg
*Πειραιάς 05/04/2019*

----------


## thanos75

> Καλώς μας ήρθε πίσω στην Ελλάδα. 
> 20190405_090734.jpg20190405_104718.jpg20190405_104755.jpg
> *Πειραιάς 05/04/2019*


και από 8 Ιουλίου ξανά στα δρομολόγιά του στο Αν.Αιγαίο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νήσος Χίος έφυγε από το ΥΕΝ που ήταν και πήγε στην Ακτή Τσελέπη.

----------


## leo85

Η τελευταίες πινελιές πριν πιάσει δρομολόγια το πλοίο.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-6-4-2019-02-.jpg ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-6-4-2019-01-.jpg 

6-4-2019.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Από σήμερα επιστρέφει έστω και σταδιακά, εκεί που ανήκει!
Στο ΒΑ Αιγαίο!
'ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ' by night στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας πέρυσι.
DSC_0018NISSOS_CHIOS[1]PH - ανέβασα ΝαυτιλίαΦόρουμ+Shipspotters+Shiptravelers.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...η Ελλαδα ποτε δεν πεθαινει...
https://cyclades24.gr/2019/04/katame...xios-epibates/

----------


## Amorgos66

> ...η Ελλαδα ποτε δεν πεθαινει...
> https://cyclades24.gr/2019/04/katame...xios-epibates/


..και η συνεχεια...
https://cyclades24.gr/2019/04/nissos-xios-iperarithmoi/

----------


## sylver23

Επειδή έτυχε και ταξίδευα με το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο. 
Αρχικά φύγαμε απο Πειραιά με 30 λεπτά καθυστέρηση. 
Αφήσαμε και 2-3 φορτηγά έξω. 
Το πλοιο ταξίδευε με πληρότητα αν οχι 100% πολύ κοντά. 
Στην αρχή του ταξιδιού έκατσαν αρκετοι επιβάτες στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα (μην φανταστείτε νούμερα καλοκαιριού) αλλά πολύ γρήγορα ξεκίνησαν να μπαίνουν μέσα λόγω κρύου. 
Το sun deck άδειασε σχεδόν όλο και το εξωτερικό καταστρωμα στα everest από κάποια ώρα και μετά είχε πολύ λίγο κόσμο. 
Στους εσωτερικούς χώρους γινόταν το αδιαχώρητο. Επιβάτες σε σκάλες , διαδρόμους, τραπεζαρία κτλ 
Στο εστιατόριο δεν μπορούσαν να κάτσουν όσοι έτρωγαν επειδή ο χώρος είχε πιαστεί από επιβάτες. Το ίδιο και το βράδυ που άνοιξε αργότερα από το προγραμματισμένο. 
Το πλήρωμα πραγματικά προσπαθησε να κάνει το καλύτερο για να εξυπηρετήσει τον κόσμο. 
Αρκετά πριν την Σύρο λοιπόν έγιναν φασαρίες και η καταγγελία 
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να παραμείνουμε στην Σύρο περίπου 45 λεπτά , στην Μύκονο 40 λεπτά και στην Ικαρία να καταφέρω να βγω με το αυτοκίνητο περίπου 40 λεπτά αφού είχε ξεκινήσει η αποβίβαση (και ήμουν και σε καλή θέση) λόγω των καταμετρήσεων. 
Αυτό που κατάφερε όποιος έκανε καταγγελία ήταν όσοι κάτσαμε στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα να φάμε 1.30 ώρα ακόμα κρύο και οσοι ήταν στα εσωτερικά 1.30 ώρα παραπάνω στρίμωγμα. 
Φυσικά το πρόβλημα ήταν το θερινό πρωτόκολλο. 
Οπότε όποιος είχε θέμα επρεπε να τα βάλει με το υπουργείο ή έστω τις εταιρίες γιατί πρώτη Απριλίου στο πέλαγος κάνει ακόμα κρύο και όχι με το πλήρωμα και τους υπόλοιπους επιβάτες

----------


## idrohoos

Σήμερα στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.

20190502_154401.jpg 20190502_154839.jpg 20190502_160913.jpg 20190502_161457.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι στον Πειραιά.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-7-5-2019-01-.jpg ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-7-5-2019-02-.jpg 

7-5-2019.

----------


## Amorgos66

...διπλη Πλοιαρχια...
http://www.kaipoutheos.gr/2019/05/%c...%b1%ce%bb.html

----------


## thanos75

Ετσι πιεσμένα που θα είναι τα δρομολόγιά του και με τόσα stanby, δεν είναι καθόλου κακό!

----------


## leo85

Το Νήσος Χίος σε αντικατάσταση του Πάτμος.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-25-5-2019-01-.jpg

25-5-2019.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Με το μπανερακι της BSF κ πάλι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Νήσος Χίος* φωτογραφημένο εχθές την ώρα που έμπαινε *στη Ρόδο*. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-324-17-07-2019.jpg

----------


## npapad

Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στον Πειραιά στις 10-8-2019.
DSC_2665.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

θελω να το δω να μανουβραρει σε ηρακλεια και σε σχοινουσα, 
λογικα για να αντικαταστησει το Ναξος θα εχουν τα λιμανια αυτα το απαιτουμένο βυθισμα.

----------


## thanos75

> θελω να το δω να μανουβραρει σε ηρακλεια και σε σχοινουσα, 
> λογικα για να αντικαταστησει το Ναξος θα εχουν τα λιμανια αυτα το απαιτουμένο βυθισμα.


Πιθανόν φίλε μου να μη δούμε κάτι τέτοιο. Μια πηγή μου ανέφερε πριν λιγο ότι ο αντικαταστάτης στην άγονη Κυκλαδων θα είναι το αδελφό Πάρος ενώ το Νήσος Χίος μάλλον προορίζεται για πρωινό Συροτηνομυκονιας. Ακόμα βέβαια κάτι επίσημο δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=basilis.m;617089]θελω να το δω να μανουβραρει σε ηρακλεια και σε σχοινουσα, 
λογικα για να αντικαταστησει το Ναξος θα εχουν τα λιμανια αυτα το απαιτουμένο βυθισμα.[/QUOTE
Βύθισμα έχουν τα πλοία.Τα λιμάνια έχουν βάθος. :Friendly Wink:

----------


## basilis.m

[QUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;617094]


> θελω να το δω να μανουβραρει σε ηρακλεια και σε σχοινουσα, 
> λογικα για να αντικαταστησει το Ναξος θα εχουν τα λιμανια αυτα το απαιτουμένο βυθισμα.[/QUOTE
> Βύθισμα έχουν τα πλοία.Τα λιμάνια έχουν βάθος.


εντάξει φίλε μου σημασία έχει ότι κατάλαβες τι ήθελα να πω μιας και εδώ μέσα δεν ήμαστε όλοι θαλασσινοι για να ξέρουμε και τη τελευταία λεπτομέρεια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=basilis.m;617095]


> εντάξει φίλε μου σημασία έχει ότι κατάλαβες τι ήθελα να πω μιας και εδώ μέσα δεν ήμαστε όλοι θαλασσινοι για να ξέρουμε και τη τελευταία λεπτομέρεια


Φίλε μου δεν έχει σημασία τι κατάλαβα εγώ,σημασία έχει εσείς οι μη θαλασσινοί όπως λες, να μαθαίνετε κ κάτι που δεν είναι λεπτομέρεια,μιάς κ είμαστε ναυτικό φόρουμ.Αυτά χωρίς παρεξήγηση.

----------


## ancd

Το Νήσος Χίος ερχόμενο από Δωδεκάνησα έδεσε στα Λεμοναδικα για αναλάβει από σήμερα το απογευματινό δρομολόγιο της Παροναξιας - Άγονη Μικρών Κυκλάδων. 
20190910_091439.jpg20190910_091323.jpg20190910_091202.jpg
*Πειραιάς 10/09/2019*




> θελω να το δω να μανουβραρει σε ηρακλεια και σε σχοινουσα....


Basilis m έφτασε η στιγμή να δεις το Νήσος Χίος να μανουβραρει σε Ηράκλεια και Σχοινούσα! Σήμερα πρώτο δρομολόγιο στης 17.30 για Πειραιά - Σύρο  - Πάρο- Νάξο- Ηρακλεια- Σχοινούσα- Καταπολα.




> Πιθανόν φίλε μου να μη δούμε κάτι τέτοιο. Μια πηγή μου ανέφερε πριν λιγο ότι ο αντικαταστάτης στην άγονη Κυκλαδων θα είναι το αδελφο Πάρος....


Thanos 75 Τελικά η πηγή σου δεν ήταν τόσο έγκυρη!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Την Κυριακή 15/9 στο δρομολόγιο προς Πειραιά το πλοίο θα προσεγγίσει εκτάκτως και στο λιμάνι της Δονούσας με σκοπό την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση της επιστροφής των εκδρομέων και προσκυνητών που θα βρεθούν στο όμορφο νησάκι για την τοπική εορτή του Τιμίου Σταυρού.

DSCN7734.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Το Νήσος Χίος ερχόμενο από Δωδεκάνησα έδεσε στα Λεμοναδικα για αναλάβει από σήμερα το απογευματινό δρομολόγιο της Παροναξιας - ΚΌγονη Μικρών Κυκλάδων. 
> 20190910_091439.jpg20190910_091323.jpg20190910_091202.jpg
> *Πειραιάς 10/09/2019*
> 
> 
> 
> Basilis m έφτασε η στιγμή να δεις το Νήσος Χίος να μανουβραρει σε Ηράκλεια και Σχοινούσα! Σήμερα πρώτο δρομολόγιο στης 17.30 για Πειραιά - Σύρο  - Πάρο- Νάξο- Ηρακλεια- Σχοινούσα- Καταπολα.
> 
> 
> ...


https://forum.nautilia.gr/newreply.p...reply&p=617396

Σε αυτό το post φίλε μου διόρθωσα την πληροφορία.  Τελικά προτιμήθηκε το Χίος για αντικαταστάτης του Νάξος λόγω των περισσοτέρων φορτηγών που έχει ακόμα και το φθινόπωρο η Παροναξία

----------


## leo85

Και δυο φωτογραφίες από έμενα λίγο πριν δέσει το πλοίο. :Razz: 

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-10-9-2019-02-.jpg ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-10-9-2019-01-.jpg 

10-09-2019.

----------


## ancd

> Και δυο φωτογραφίες από έμενα λίγο πριν δέσει το πλοίο.
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-10-9-2019-02-.jpg ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-10-9-2019-01-.jpg 
> 
> 10-09-2019.


Leo85 με "'φαγες στην στροφή επάνω" που λένε. Εγώ πέρασα από το λιμάνι όταν έπεσε ο καταπέλτης!
Thanos75 δεν είχα προσέξει την αναφορά σου σε άλλο θέμα πλοίου!

----------


## leo85

Κατάπλους Του Νήσος Χίος στο λιμάνι της Πάρου με μπόλικο καιρό.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-13-9-2019-01-.jpg ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-13-9-2019-02-.jpg 

13-09-2019 Πάρος.

----------


## Blitz-X

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστούμε!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ancd

Σήμερα το απόγευμα το *Νήσος Χιος*  μεθορμησε από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στην ΝΕΖ Περάματος. Ωστόσο, το πρωί που πέρασα από τι λιμάνι, είχαν τοποθετήσει πλωτο αντιρρυπαντικο φράγμα γύρω από το πλοίο! 
Ξέρει κάποιος την αιτία? Υπάρχει κάποια ανακοίνωση? 
20191009_085631.jpg20191009_090043.jpg
*Πειραιάς 09/10/2019*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Νήσος Χίος* έφυγε εχθές από τον Πειραιά *και ήρθε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ* για επιθεωρήσεις και εργασίες. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΗΣΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-326-10-10-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

... απόφαση Πλοιάρχου...!!
Σιγά μην κάτσει να κάνει Πρωτοχρονιά
στη Σύρο με τους επιβάτες μέσα ..
https://cyclades24.gr/2019/12/syros-...s-chios-fotos/

----------


## despo

Το μοναδικό πλοίο (οπως και το Πάτμος) που κυκλοφορούσε σήμερα με απαγορευτικό ανάμεσα στις Κυκλάδες. Και καλά ο Πλοίαρχος πήρε την ευθύνη, το Λιμεναρχείο τι κάνει ;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αν οι επιβάτες ήταν τρεις και ο κούκος, καλά έκανε και έφυγε από Σύρο. Ορθή η απόφαση του πλοιάρχου!

----------


## roussosf

> Το μοναδικό πλοίο (οπως και το Πάτμος) που κυκλοφορούσε σήμερα με απαγορευτικό ανάμεσα στις Κυκλάδες. Και καλά ο Πλοίαρχος πήρε την ευθύνη, το Λιμεναρχείο τι κάνει ;


Βάσει του νόμου ο τελευταίος που παίρνει την απόφαση είναι ο πλοίαρχος.Το λιμεναρχείο απλά ενημερώνει .

----------


## GIIANNHS

Ξέρει ο καπετάνιος το καράβι του , αλλάζει  λίγο την πορεία και πάει στον προορισμό του

----------


## panthiras1

Φαντάζεστε τι θα γινόταν αν κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά; Λάθος κίνηση. Επιπλέον αν όλοι φεύγουν με απαγορευτικό στο τέλος θα καταργηθεί. Δεν νομίζω να συμφέρει κανέναν.

----------


## GIIANNHS

Επειδή μια φορά φύγαμε από Σύρο με απαγορευτικό και ευθύνη του καπετάνιου μπορώ να πω ότι δεν διέφερε και πολύ το ταξίδι από αλλά χωρίς απαγορευτικό

----------


## Akis Dionisis

*ΒΙΑΣΜΌΣ !!!!!*

*ΌΧΙ ΌΧΙ ΌΧΙ !!!!!*

*ΠΟΤΈ ΠΟΤΈ ΠΟΤΈ !!!!!*

*ΔΕ ΤΟΥ ΠΆΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΊΠΟΤΑ !!!!!*

*👎**👎**👎**👎**👎**👎**👎**👎**👎**👎*


DSC_0387NISSOS_CHIOS[1]PH2 - anevasa Shiptrains + Shiptravelers2.jpg

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Μάλλον το νορμάλ θα είναι, έστω και με 20 χρόνια καθυστέρηση!!! Βάσει της γνωστής ιστορίας της παραγγελίας του από τη Stintzis Lines (πακέτο με τα Ιθάκη και 1,2), τη μετέπειτα μετατροπή της εταιρίας σε Blue Star Ferries και τελικά την ακύρωσή τους. Αν το ονόμαζες και Blue Star Mykonos θα ήταν πιο ολοκληρωμένο!  :Devilish:

----------


## Blitz-X

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Άκη. Χάλια θα είναι έτσι, αν και θα "φέρνει" περισσότερο στα χρώματα της εταιρίας για την οποία αρχικά προοριζόταν. Με τα χρώματα του Πανιωνίου και τα δελφίνια είναι ακαταμάχητα τα αδέλφια!!!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## geokou72a

Kατα τα αλλα δεν θα υπηρχε μονοπωλιο

----------


## threshtox

Ας φτιάξουν-ανακαινίσουν-αλλάξουν το ξενοδοχειακό, που είναι απέραντο πούλμαν τα πλοία και το χρώμα είναι το τελευταίο...

----------


## fourtounakis

Με το καλό.
bs chios.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αυτή τη version δε την είχα σκεφτεί......
DSC_0387NISSOS_CHIOS[1]PH2 - anevasa Shiptrains + Shiptravelers3.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

> Με το καλό.
> bs chios.jpg


εμενα παλι με αυτη τη φορεσια μου αρεσει περισσοτερο

----------


## Enburg

Φοβερά θα γίνουν. Έτσι τα ήθελε ο ΆΡΧΟΝΤΑΣ με το Σ στην κορυφή.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Tο πλοίο εμφανίζεται κι επίσημα πλέον, τόσο στο σύστημα κρατήσεων, όσο και στο AIS με το νέο του όνομα ως Blue Star Chios.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Απο οτι ειδα σε φωτο η γραμματοσειρα σε σχεση με το Μυκονος διαφερει...Ισως η ιδεα μου? Δε ξερω...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Απο οτι ειδα σε φωτο η γραμματοσειρα σε σχεση με το Μυκονος διαφερει...Ισως η ιδεα μου? Δε ξερω...


Το "BsΜΎΚΟΝΟΣ" ήταν το πειραματόζωο. Το "ΒsΧΊΟΣ" θα γίνει κουκλί.... [άντε να πω και κάτι καλό για το αγαπημένο μου...]

----------


## fourtounakis

Η γραμματοσειρά στις μπάντες βγήκε σούπερ σε αντίθεση με το μυκονος ...

----------


## sparti

Με τα παλιά του σινιάλα στο Λαύριο

----------


## thanos75

Μόλις αλίευσα το παρακάτω δημοσίευμα από το cyclades24.  Σύμφωνα με αυτό φαίνεται ότι από αρχές Ιουλίου το Blue Star Chios θα δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Πάρο-Νάξο-Εύδηλο-Καρλόβασι.  Γνωρίζει κανείς από τα νησιά κάτι παραπάνω για αυτό? Εάν ναι, τότε στην άγονη Δωδεκανήσου ποιο θα δούμε?


https://cyclades24.gr/2020/05/se-nea...tha-exypireti/

----------


## fourtounakis

Από 12/6 την άγονη Δωδεκανήσου αναλαμβάνει το Πατμος.

----------


## thanos75

> Από 12/6 την άγονη Δωδεκανήσου αναλαμβάνει το Πατμος.


Θα έχει προλάβει μέχρι τότε να επιστρέψει από Μάλτα; Επιπλέον, εάν μπει το Πάτμος άγονη Δωδεκανήσου, αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα υπάρχει φέτος το κλασικό απογευματινό δρόμολογιο για Παροναξια-Σαντορινη (με προσεγγίσεις κ σε Ιο, Ανάφη κ Σύρο)

----------


## thanos75

Γενικά μου φαίνεται περίεργο να μην υπάρχει φέτος απογευματινό δρόμολογιο για Σαντορίνη

----------


## zizou

Γεννήθηκε κι ένα μωράκι στο Chios
https://www.e-marinews.com/coasting/...is-toy-ploioy/

----------


## parianos

Το BLUE STAR CHIOS εκανε το ποδαρικο του 2021 δεν ξερω αν ειναι η πρωτη του φορα....Ευχομαι σε ολους Καλη Χρονια με υγεια πανω απο ολα....

----------


## sparti

Καθως πηγαινε για τη Παρο στις 30/12/20 μετα το κεφαλο

----------


## thanos75

> Το BLUE STAR CHIOS εκανε το ποδαρικο του 2021 δεν ξερω αν ειναι η πρωτη του φορα....Ευχομαι σε ολους Καλη Χρονια με υγεια πανω απο ολα....


Ναι νομίζω είναι η πρώτη του φορά.  Είναι ωραίο νομίζω που έγινε ποδαρικό στο μεγάλο λιμάνι με ένα όμορφορ πλοίο φτιαγμένο από ελληνικά χέρια! Σκέφτομαι πάντως τη χρονιά που πέρασε το 2020 πως ποδαρικό στο λιμάνι είχε κάνει το Olympus  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## 2ND OFF

Με την μείωση της ταχύτητας του δεν νομiζω πλέον να καίει πανω απο 2t/h

----------


## zizou

Ένα πραγματικά όμορφο αλλά και ασφαλές πλοίο, κατασκευασμένο στην Ελλάδα, καλά ταξίδια στο πλήρωμα του, με υγεία.

----------


## alkeos

Εκεί που είχαμε χρόνια να δούμε εγ/ογ, τώρα έχουμε διαφορετικό κάθε βδομάδα (εντάξει, από συγκυρία). Απόλαυση απλά!! Η παρθενική άφιξη του "λεμβἀτου" αδερφού του Blue Star Myconos, του Blue Star Chios σήμερα το απόγευμα. Φωτο τραβηγμένες από την παλιά παραλία, μέσα σε σφυρίγματα, με τον κόσμο να χαζεύει και να φωτογραφίζει αβέρτα.

_DSC8399.jpg _DSC8406.jpg _DSC8413.jpg _DSC8416.jpg _DSC8419.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ποδαρικό και για το αγαπημένο μου Bs ΧΙΟΣ λοιπόν στη νύφη του Θερμαϊκού τη Θεσσαλονίκη!
Στο πρώτο δρομολόγιο με το Bs ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και τώρα στο δεύτερο με το ΧΙΟΣ υπήρξε ικανοποιητική κίνηση τόσο από φορτηγά όσο και από επιβάτες!
Ας ελπίζουμε θα αυξηθεί κι άλλο για να μας μείνει και το καλοκαίρι.

DSC_0023HsfBsChios_Ps_anevasa Shiptrains+travlers.jpg DSC_0056HsfBsChios_Ps_anevasa Shiptrains+travelers.jpg DSC_0192HsfBsChios_Ps_anevasa Shiptrains+travelers.jpg DSC_0220HsfBsChios_Ps_anevasa Shiptrains+travelers.jpg

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια

_DSC8423.jpg _DSC8430.jpg

Η στιγμή που περνάει τα φανάρια της ανατολικής εισόδου

_DSC8435.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Πίσω από τα συρματοπλέγματα της 1ης Προβλήτας (στα δεξιά της τρίτης φωτο διακρίνεται το ιστορικό και αρχιτεκτονικά στολίδι κτήριο του Επιβατικού Σταθμού - αναξιοποίητο και παραμελημένο)

P3130021.jpg P3130061.jpg P3130084.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μερικές "λεπτομερειακές"

Τα σινιάλα της Blue Star μετά από χρόνια (εποχή Διαγόρα, 11 χρόνια πίσω) στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης

P3130082.jpg P3130060.jpg

P3130049.jpg P3130079.jpg P3130081.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ο καιρός δε βοηθούσε σήμερα για φωτο (βροχή, συννεφιά και καταχνιά), αλλά βοηθούσε το βαπόρι. Πρώτες μου φωτό μέσα από το λιμάνι. Η προσέγγιση και η μανούβρα του

P3200030.jpg P3200039.jpg P3200044.jpg P3200051.jpg P3200056.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια της μανούβρας

P3200063.jpg P3200065.jpg P3200070.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το βαπόρι δεμένο

P3200139.jpg P3200145.jpg P3200182.jpg P3200210.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και τέλος - κλασικά - κάποιες "λεπτομερειακές"

P3200073.jpg P3200092.jpg P3200121.jpg P3200129.jpg P3200160.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Χτες το απόγευμα στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στο Θερμαϊκό Κόλπο...
DSC_0041HsfBsChios_Ps_anevasa Shiptrains+travelers+nautilia.jpg
Τα υπόλοιπα τα είπε ο Παύλος...

----------


## gpap2006

Θα βαλει το Μαιο scrubbers μολις γυρισει το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ή παει για φθινόπωρο η εγκατάσταση?

----------


## thanos75

> Θα βαλει το Μαιο scrubbers μολις γυρισει το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ή παει για φθινόπωρο η εγκατάσταση?


Με το που επιστρέφει το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, το ΧΙΟΣ θα ξεκινήσει σχεδόν άμεσα τα καλοκαιρινά του δρομολόγια στην άγονη Δωδεκανήσου, αντικαθιστώντας ως είθισται το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ

----------


## alkeos

Σάββατο για τη Θεσσαλονίκη σημαίνει άφιξη Blue Star Chios... Στιγμιότυπα από τη σημερινή άφιξη

Το βαπόρι από μακριά, όπως διακρίνεται πίσω από τον κυματοθραύστη και περνώντας τα φανάρια

_DSC8524.jpg _DSC8541.jpg _DSC8561.jpg _DSC8565.jpg _DSC8571.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Μερικές κατάπλωρες (και μία "ημι-κατάπλωρη")


_DSC8581.jpg _DSC8590.jpg _DSC8601.jpg _DSC8603.jpg _DSC8608.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η εξέλιξη της μανούβρας (περιττό ν' αναφέρουμε ότι το βαπόρι γυρίζει σε χρόνο dt, σα σβούρα)

_DSC8612.jpg _DSC8613.jpg _DSC8618.jpg _DSC8619.jpg _DSC8627.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το logo με τα 20 χρόνια της Blue Star δεν υπήρχε την προηγούμενη βδομάδα

_DSC8632.jpg _DSC8635.jpg _DSC8639.jpg _DSC8644.jpg _DSC8659.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Κάποιες ακόμα "λεπτομερειακές"

_DSC8674.jpg _DSC8676.jpg _DSC8702.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Δεμένο και φωτογραφημένο από πλώρα

_DSC8703.jpg _DSC8704.jpg _DSC8705.jpg _DSC8707.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Δεμένο και φωτογραφημένο από πρύμα

_DSC8711.jpg _DSC8717.jpg _DSC8719.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το logo με τα 20 χρόνια της Blue Star δεν υπήρχε την προηγούμενη βδομάδα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199235 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199236 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199237 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199238 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199239


Aυτό το μπανεράκι έχει μπει σε όλα τα βαπόρια της εταιρείας .

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τους φίλους alkeos και Akis Dionisis για τις άψογες ανταποκρίσεις απ' το λιμάνι της συμπρωτεύουσας.  

Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε, πως σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων το πλοίο τόσο το βράδυ της Ανάστασης, όσο και καθ' όλη την Κυριακή του Πάσχα αναμένεται να παραμείνει στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, ομορφαίνοντας έτσι με την παρουσία του την ημέρα της Λαμπρής. Έπειτα θα αναχωρήσει αργά το βράδυ ως εξής: 

Κυριακή Πάσχα (2/5): Θεσσαλονίκη (23:00) - Λήμνος - Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Βαθύ - Καρλόβασι - Φούρνοι - Εύδηλος - Μύκονος - Σύρος - Πειραιάς

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Προσωπικά δε περίμενα ποτέ να δω αυτό το πλοίο ή το αδερφό του στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Πράγματι θα ομορφαίνει το λιμάνι της πόλης μας και τη πόλη μας το Πάσχα και νομίζω ότι είναι και μία ευκαιρία να γνωρίσει και το πλήρωμά του τη Θεσσαλονίκη, 
όσοι ήρθαν για πρώτη φορά.
Ευελπιστώ με τον Παύλο [alkeos] να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε κάτι και σε αυτό όσο αφορά το φωτογραφικό κομμάτι, 
αν και αυτό για εμένα θα κριθεί από το τι θα δουλεύω εκείνη τη μέρα.
Παρ'όλα αυτά ήδη από κίνηση πάει σχετικά πολύ καλά και "ψιθυρίζεται" ότι πιθανότατα η σύνδεση δε θα κοπεί για το καλοκαίρι όπως έχει ανακοινωθεί αρχικά, 
μιας και αναμένεται περαιτέρω αύξηση της κίνησης. 
Αυτό θα το δούμε εν καιρώ με την χαλάρωση των μέτρων.

Μία ακόμα φωτογραφία, με τη άφιξη του του Bs Chios στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης...
DSC_0060HsfBsChios_Ps_anevasa Shiptrains+travelers+nautilia.jpg

----------


## alkeos

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τους φίλους alkeos και Akis Dionisis για τις άψογες ανταποκρίσεις απ' το λιμάνι της συμπρωτεύουσας.  
> 
> Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε, πως σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων το πλοίο τόσο το βράδυ της Ανάστασης, όσο και καθ' όλη την Κυριακή του Πάσχα αναμένεται να παραμείνει στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, ομορφαίνοντας έτσι με την παρουσία του την ημέρα της Λαμπρής. Έπειτα θα αναχωρήσει αργά το βράδυ ως εξής: 
> 
> Κυριακή Πάσχα (2/5): Θεσσαλονίκη (23:00) - Λήμνος - Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Βαθύ - Καρλόβασι - Φούρνοι - Εύδηλος - Μύκονος - Σύρος - Πειραιάς


Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε karavofanatikos, λίγοι είμαστε στη Θεσσαλονίκη και κάνουμε ό,τι μπορούμε... Εννοείται πως περιμένουμε, όπως είπε και ο ¶κης, το Μ. Σάββατο πώς και πώς (βασικά εγώ κάνω όνειρα για πυροτεχνήματα, σφυρίγματα, πυρσούς κλπ. απ' το πλοίο  :Smile:  :Smile: ). Ίδωμεν...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Να ονειρεύεσαι, αλλά έχε καβάτζα και ένα 300άρι καλού κακού...

----------


## manoubras 33

Παρασκευή 2 Απριλίου, απογευματινές φωτογραφίες από τον νότιο λιμενοβραχίονα της Σύρου. 

100_1058.jpg 100_1061.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Από τη χθεσινή άφιξη του Blue Star Cios... Η πλώρη να σκίζει τα νερά του Θερμαϊκού με 25 κόμβους καθώς "εφορμά" προς το λιμάνι και παίζοντας κρυφτούλι πίσω από τον κυματοθραύστη

P4100037 (3).jpg P4100040 (3).jpg P4100044 (3).jpg P4100048 (2).jpg P4100054 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η προσέγγιση και το "υπερηχητικό" με τις μπάντες ρεμέτζο του

P4100082 (2).jpg P4100084 (2).jpg P4100087 (2).jpg P4100089 (2).jpg P4100092 (2).jpg

συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια

P4100097 (2).jpg P4100109 (2).jpg P4100116 (2).jpg P4100119 (3).jpg P4100122 (2).jpg

συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια

P4100122 (2).jpg P4100123 (2).jpg P4100124 (2).jpg P4100126 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

"Λεπτομερειακές" και δεμένο

P4100146 (2).jpg P4100151 (2).jpg P4100159.jpg P4100179 (2).jpg P4100172 (2).jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Φτάνοντας στη Θεσσαλονίκη, από άλλη οπτική γωνία...
DSC_0010HsfBsChios_Ps_Ready.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το "ρεπορτάζ" από τη χτεσινή άφιξη του βάπορα... Ο ερχομός του τραβηγμένος από την Καλαμμαριά (Καραμπουρνάκι)

P4170021 (2).jpg P4170039 (2).jpg P4170051 (2).jpg P4170062 (2).jpg P4170076 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Δύο ακόμα μακρινές, καθώς κατευθύνεται προς το λιμάνι

P4170092 (2).jpg P4170101 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Λίγο πριν τον απόπλου του, έτοιμο για αναχώρηση

_DSC8749 (2).jpg _DSC8750 (2).jpg _DSC8788 (2).jpg _DSC8791 (2).jpg _DSC8814 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ο βραδινός του απόπλους

_DSC8880 (2).jpg _DSC8854 (2).jpg _DSC8912 (2).jpg _DSC8923 (2).jpg _DSC8929 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Περνώντας τα φανάρια και αποχαιρετώντας μας

_DSC8937 (2).jpg _DSC8944 (2).jpg _DSC8950 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Βραδυνές "λετπομερειακές" φωτο

_DSC8763 (2).jpg _DSC8764 (2).jpg _DSC8765 (2).jpg _DSC8768 (2).jpg _DSC8771 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και κάποιες ακόμα βραδυνές "λεπτομερειακές"

_DSC8777 (2).jpg _DSC8796 (2).jpg _DSC8805 (2).jpg _DSC8807 (2).jpg _DSC8828 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η "σαπουνάδα" στη λιμενολεκάνη από τα απόνερα... Τι δύναμη έχουν αυτές οι μηχανές...

_DSC8789 (2).jpg _DSC8823 (2).jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πλήθος κόσμου μικροί και μεγάλοι, (και ήταν κι άλλοι, σχεδόν άλλοι τόσοι ίσως και περισσότεροι πιο πίσω) ήταν το Σάββατο μαζεμένοι στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης και το περίμεναν να το δουν, να το φωτογραφίσουν και να το θαυμάσουν κατά την άφιξή του στο λιμάνι της συμπρωτεύουσας.
Νομίζω το συγκεκριμένο είναι άξιο θαυμασμού και όχι μόνο. Πόσο δε, όταν είναι και φτιαγμένο από ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ και ΕΝΤΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ.
Εν όψη Πάσχα πήρε αρκετούς επιβάτες(πάνω από 100+) και πολλά οχήματα και τα 3/4 του γκαράζ του γέμισε από φορτηγά και το υπόλοιπο από οχήματα και δίκυκλα.
Το επόμενο Σάββατο σίγουρα θα έχει περισσότερη κίνηση.
Αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η αυξητική τάση, ίσως και το καλοκαίρι να υπάρχει η σύνδεση, αλλά πιθανόν με τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ. 
Ακόμα είναι νωρίς για να ξέρουμε, αλλά σίγουρα οι νησιώτες τη θέλουν αυτή τη σύνδεση πολύ περισσότερο από τη Καβάλα.
DSC_0105HsfBsChios_Ps_Ready_CROP.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Πλήθος κόσμου μικροί και μεγάλοι, (και ήταν κι άλλοι, σχεδόν άλλοι τόσοι ίσως και περισσότεροι πιο πίσω) ήταν το Σάββατο μαζεμένοι στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης και το περίμεναν να το δουν, να το φωτογραφίσουν και να το θαυμάσουν κατά την άφιξή του στο λιμάνι της συμπρωτεύουσας.
> Νομίζω το συγκεκριμένο είναι άξιο θαυμασμού και όχι μόνο. Πόσο δε, όταν είναι και φτιαγμένο από ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ και ΕΝΤΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ.
> Εν όψη Πάσχα πήρε αρκετούς επιβάτες(πάνω από 100+) και πολλά οχήματα και τα 3/4 του γκαράζ του γέμισε από φορτηγά και το υπόλοιπο από οχήματα και δίκυκλα.
> Το επόμενο Σάββατο σίγουρα θα έχει περισσότερη κίνηση.
> Αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η αυξητική τάση, ίσως και το καλοκαίρι να υπάρχει η σύνδεση, αλλά πιθανόν με τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ. 
> Ακόμα είναι νωρίς για να ξέρουμε, αλλά σίγουρα οι νησιώτες τη θέλουν αυτή τη σύνδεση πολύ περισσότερο από τη Καβάλα.
> DSC_0105HsfBsChios_Ps_Ready_CROP.jpg


  Εάν συνεχιστεί και το καλοκαίρι η σύνδεση της Σαλόνικας, θεωρώ πιο πιθανό να κάνει το δρομολόγιο το BS Myconos που έχει την ταχύτητα να καλύψει τα παραπάνω μίλια που απαιτούνται, και να κάνει ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ τα δρομολόγια μόνο της Καβάλας.  Εξάλλου κατά πως φαίνεται το καλοκαίρι τις 2 άγονες βορείου Αιγαίου θα κάνει ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ, ενώ στην τρίτη θα παραμείνει το BS Myconos

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Εάν συνεχιστεί και το καλοκαίρι η σύνδεση της Σαλόνικας, θεωρώ πιο πιθανό να κάνει το δρομολόγιο το BS Myconos που έχει την ταχύτητα να καλύψει τα παραπάνω μίλια που απαιτούνται, και να κάνει ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ τα δρομολόγια μόνο της Καβάλας.  Εξάλλου κατά πως φαίνεται το καλοκαίρι τις 2 άγονες βορείου Αιγαίου θα κάνει ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ, ενώ στην τρίτη θα παραμείνει το BS Myconos


Κρατάω μικρό καλάθι για την ώρα... Αν υπάρξει άρση των μέτρων, το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ το βλέπω για ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονία με μία Καβάλα και το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ Καβάλα και Σαλόνικα...

----------


## alkeos

Η σημερινή του άφιξη από το "γερανό", όπως λέμε εμείς εδώ, το βιομηχανικό μνημείο στο κεφάλι της 1ης Προβλήτας

P4240364_edited.jpg P4240366_edited.jpg P4240370_edited.jpg P4240381_edited.jpg P4240385_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η στιγμή που στρίβει για να περάσει τα φανάρια

P4240388 (2).jpg P4240391_edited.jpg P4240394_edited.jpg P4240407_edited.jpg P4240410_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Τη στιγμή που περνάει τα φανάρια και κάνει τη μανούβρα στη λιμενολεκάνη

P4240411_edited.jpg P4240414_edited.jpg P4240416 (2).jpg P4240424 (2).jpg P4240440 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ολοκληρώνοντας τη μανούβρα του και δεμένο

P4240457_edited.jpg P4240466_edited.jpg P4240469_edited.jpg P4240471_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η κίνηση που δημιουργήθηκε μέσα στο λιμάνι από ΙΧ θύμιζε όχι μόνο προ-πανδημίας περίοδο, αλλά εποχή Θεόφιλου - Ταξιάρχη για το λιμάνι μας Πασχαλιάτικα (οι δρομολογήσεις Διαγόρα και Aqua Blue που μεσολάβησαν από τότε αφορούσαν μόνο την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο)... Είχαμε συνηθίσει μόνο νταλίκες απ' τα ro-ro και λόγω περιορισμών και η εικόνα της ουράς των ΙΧ και των ταξί για το φανάρι της κεντρικής πύλης για την παραλιακή ήταν πολύ "ρετρό". Δύο φωτο, μια που απεικονίζει την ουρά των ΙΧ και το "γερανό / βιομηχανικό μνημείο / σποτ για φωτογράφηση" στο κεφάλι της 1ης Προβλήτας που ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο ποστ

177141945_282704570145100_1350615502670901222_n.jpg P4240343_edited.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πρώτη φορά άνοιξε και το καταπέλτη των επιβατών.
Μπορώ να πω ότι είχε αρκετή κίνηση δεδομένου και ότι σε μία βδομάδα είναι και το Πάσχα.
Άσχημα για τα δεδομένα της Θεσσαλονίκης πλέον δε το λες.
Αυστηροί έλεγχοι και από το λιμενικό.
Μερικές φωτό και από εμένα...
DSC_0057HsfBsChios_Ps_Ready.jpg DSC_0081HsfBsChios_Ps_Ready.jpg IMG_20210424_222445_Ps_anevasa NewPortKarlovasi.jpg IMG_20210424_222907_Ps_Ready.jpg DSC_0145HsfBsChios_Ps_Ready.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η σημερινή του άφιξη από το "γερανό", όπως λέμε εμείς εδώ, το βιομηχανικό μνημείο στο κεφάλι της 1ης Προβλήτας
> 
> P4240364_edited.jpg P4240366_edited.jpg P4240370_edited.jpg P4240381_edited.jpg P4240385_edited.jpg


K εδώ είχαν κρατήσει έναν γερανό,διατηρητέο μνημείο αλλά δεν άρεσε στους Κινέζους!

----------


## tolaras

Καλησπέρα! Το πλοίο σήμερα κατά το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο από τη Θεσσαλονίκη ήταν γεμάτο με κόσμο (κανονικά θα έλεγα λίγο κόσμο, αλλά με τα νέα δεδομένα θεωρείται γεμάτο) και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των επιβατών για Μυτιλήνη ήταν φοιτητές. Στο λιμάνι περίμεναν να επιβιβαστούν πλήθος κόσμου και πολλά οχήματα, τα περισσότερα  ΙΧ. Η θάλασσα από Θεσσαλονίκη μέχρι Λήμνο έντονο κυματισμό, αλλά μετά το ταξίδι ήταν πιο άνετο.

Δεν είναι βέβαιο από όσο ξέρω, αν θα συνεχιστεί η γραμμή για Θεσσαλονίκη ή αν θα την κόψουν... παρόλαυτα πιστεύω πως θα έπρεπε η εταιρία να συνεχίσει τη σύνδεση αυτή, διότι εξυπηρετεί πολύ τους φοιτητές από Μυτιλήνη, αλλά και από τα άλλα νησιά, ενώ ο χρόνος που κάνει το βαπόρι τα δρομολόγια, είναι κοντά το ίδιο... Το καλό με την Καβάλα, είναι πως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα με μια επιπλέον επιβάρυνση, να μεταβείς στη Θεσσαλονίκη με το πούλμαν που ναυλώνει η εταιρία, κάτι που σου προσφέρει ιδιαίτερη άνεση διότι αλλιώς, θα έπρεπε ή να πάρεις αμάξι ή να περιμένεις το λεωφορείο της γραμμής, που είναι το πρωί και θα πρέπει να περάσεις εκεί τη νύχτα...

Και μία φωτο του πλοίου από τη σημερινή άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη...

4.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η "πασχαλιάτικη" άφιξη του Blue Star Chios στο λιμάνι μας, απόγευμα Μ. Σαββάτου

Ξεπροβάλλοντας από μακριά και από τα εμπορικά στη ράδα

P5010044_edited.jpg P5010046_edited.jpg 


P5010081_edited.jpg P5010092_edited.jpg P5010095_edited.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια

P5010099_edited.jpg P5010122_edited.jpg P5010130_edited.jpg P5010134_edited.jpg P5010138_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Περνώντας τα φανάρια της ανατολικής εισόδου του λιμανιού

P5010149_edited.jpg P5010150_edited.jpg P5010155_edited.jpg P5010157_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η μανούβρα του μέσα στο λιμάνι

P5010158_edited.jpg P5010161_edited.jpg P5010163_edited.jpg P5010172_edited.jpg P5010179_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η "σαπουνάδα" από τα απόνερα του bow

P5010197_edited.jpg 

Η Θεσσαλονίκη πίσω από την πλώρη του

P5010199_edited.jpg 

Και κοντινές καθρέφτη και γέφυρας

P5010203_edited.jpg P5010204_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Δεμένο και φωτογραφημένο από το κεφάλι της 2ης Προβλήτας

P5010202_edited.jpg P5010215_edited.jpg P5010214_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Κυριακή του Πάσχα, έτοιμο για αναχώρηση με τις γιρλάντες αναμμένες

P5020222_edited.jpg P5020226_edited.jpg P5020233_edited.jpg P5020250_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

"Λεπτομερειακές" by night, λίγο πριν την αναχώρησή του Κυριακή του Πάσχα από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης

P5020245 (2)_edited.jpg P5020246_edited.jpg P5020252_edited.jpg P5020264_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μερικές "πλωράτες"

P5020256_edited.jpg P5020258_edited.jpg P5020260_edited.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πασχαλιάτικο και γιορτινό Blue Star Chios λίγο πριν την αναχώρησή του.
IMG_20210503_000417_Ps_anevasa BSFfan+BSF.jpg (με το μάτι του κινητού)

Το Μεγάλο Σάββατο έφερε και πάλι αρκετό κόσμο και ανήμερα του Πάσχα το πλοίο φόρτωσε αρκετά οχήματα και ελάχιστα φορτηγά. Λογικό λόγω των ημερών. 
Τη περασμένη βδομάδα στην αναχώρησή του από Καβάλα τη Μεγάλη Τετάρτη, 
η κίνηση ήταν εξαιρετικά πεσμένη, μιας και ο περισσότερος κόσμος επιβιβάστηκε από τη Θεσσαλονίκη το περασμένο Σάββατο.

----------


## alkeos

Η χθεσινή του άφιξη στη Θεσσαλονίκη

_DSC9101_edited.jpg _DSC9110_edited.jpg _DSC9114_edited.jpg _DSC9121_edited.jpg _DSC9124_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Φωτο από την άφιξη, τη μανούβρα και την παραμονή στο λιμάνι μας... Sold out έφυγε χτες...

_DSC9126_edited.jpg P5080079_edited.jpg P5080081_edited.jpg _DSC9136_edited.jpg _DSC9173_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μερικές βραδινές από το χθεσινό απόπλου του

_DSC9192 (2).jpg _DSC9236_edited.jpg _DSC9241_edited.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Άφιξη στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Αριστερά διακρίνονται το Α/Τ "ΒΕΛΟΣ" και το Μέγαρο Μουσικής.
DSC_0047HsfBsChios_Ps_anevasa Shiptrains+travelers.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Για ακόμα μία φορά σε δρομολόγιο από τη Θεσσαλονίκη, έκανε το sold-out.
Τώρα που άνοιξαν και οι μετακινήσεις από νομό σε νομό, είναι λογικό να αυξάνεται η κίνηση, αλλά.........
Μία φωτό από τη χτεσινή του άφιξη στη Θεσσαλονίκη και για τρεις ακόμα εμφανίσεις.
Από τον άλλο μήνα θα υπάρχουν 4 δρομολόγια από Καβάλα και κανένα από Θεσσαλονίκη.
DSC_0081HsfBsChios_Ps_anevasa Shiptrains+travelers+nautilia.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Μια από τις τελευταίες - δυστυχώς - αφίξεις του το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε, Καλαμαριώθεν και με κόντρα τον ήλιο

P5220339_edited.jpg P5220344_edited.jpg P5220370_edited.jpg P5220375_edited.jpg P5220391_edited.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

Περνώντας από τη ράδα και πλησιάζοντας στη "φωλιά" του...

P5220402_edited.jpg P5220409_edited.jpg P5220414_edited.jpg P5220422_edited.jpg P5220431_edited.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

Φτἀνοντας στον προορισμό του, σε μια πόλη έτοιμη να γιορτάσει λίγες ώρες μετά  :Unconscious:  :Unconscious:  Τα ΙΧ που διακρίνονται στην τελευταία φωτο γέμισαν το ντόκο που είναι για να αφήνουν τα ξεκοτσάριστα οι τράκτορες... Sold out έφυγε κι αυτό...

P5220433_edited.jpg P5220486_edited.jpg P5220527_edited.jpg P5220530_edited.jpg P5220540_edited.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Προ τελευταία αναχώρηση από Θεσσαλονίκη και μετά τέλος!
Από Σεπτέμβριο πάλι.
Ειλικρινά που ξανακούστηκε να διακόπτεται η ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση της δεύτερης μεγαλύτερης πόλης μία χώρας τη στιγμή που ξεκινάει η θερινή περίοδος και αναμένεται αύξηση της κίνησης και κάνοντας sold out στα τελευταία του δρομολόγια από Θεσσαλονίκη...
Άντε βγάλτε συμπέρασμα...
DSC_0144HsfBsChios_Ps_Ready.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Τελευταία άφιξή του λοιπόν χτες και, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, είχε την τιμητική του από εμάς τους καραβολάτρες της Θεσσαλονίκης

Ακολουθούν κάποια ποστ με πολλές φωτο από την τελευταία του αυτή αφιξοαναχώρηση

Πλησιάζοντας στο λιμάνι, ακολουθώντας ασυνήθιστη ρότα, μιας και από λίγο την Καλαμαριά και μετά πήγαινε με 12(!) κόμβους, εξαιτίας των περιορισμών που του επιβλήθηκαν μετά τα παράπονα για τα απόνερά του από τα πλωτά μπαρ του Λευκού Πύργου. Επομένως, και σε συνδυασμό με τον κυματισμό, έπρεπε να ακολουθήσει αυτήν την πορεία.

P1000191_edited.jpg P1000193_edited.jpg P1000201_edited.jpg P1000203_edited.jpg P1000206_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Τη στιγμή που περνάει τα φανάρια...

P1000233_edited.jpg P1000234_edited.jpg P1000239_edited.jpg P1000242_edited.jpg P1000244_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Κατάπλωρη, περνώντας τα φανάρια και κατά το ρεμέτζο του...

P1000246_edited.jpg P1000250_edited.jpg P1000255_edited.jpg P1000268_edited.jpg P1000286_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η συνέχια του ρμέτζου του, συρταρώνοντας προς τη θέση πρόσδεσής του...

P1000288_edited.jpg P1000292_edited.jpg P1000293_edited.jpg P1000299_edited.jpg P1000310_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η ολοκλήρωσης της μανούβρας και δεμένο

P1000316_edited.jpg P1000317_edited.jpg P1000324_edited.jpg P1000417_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η δύσκολη ώρα του αποχωρισμού  :Sorrow: ... Η αναχώρηση εν μέσω πολλών σφυριγμάτων. Ραντεβού (τουλάχιστον με τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα) με το scrubbαρισμένο αδερφάκι του το Σεπτέμβρη (όπως λέγανε παλιά οι κινηματογράφοι...)

P1000463_edited.jpg P1000471_edited.jpg P1000483_edited.jpg P1000486_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ακολουθούν κάποιες "λεπτομερειακές"...

P1000270_edited.jpg P1000275_edited.jpg P1000341_edited.jpg P1000402_edited.jpg P1000407_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Οι τελευταίες "λεπτομερειακές" αυτού του κοσμήματος για τη γραμμή που - ομολογουμένως - μας εντυπωσίασε αυτό το μικρό διάστημα της παρουσίας του

P1000427_edited.jpg P1000439_edited.jpg P1000280_edited.jpg P1000282_edited.jpg P1000332_edited.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Που ξανακούστηκε να κόβεται η ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση της δεύτερης μεγαλύτερης πόλης μίας χώρας εν όψη καλοκαιριού ;;
Μόνο στο Ελλάντα αυτά....δυστυχώς.....
Άφιξη  - παραμονή και αναχώρηση....
DSC_0028HsfBsChiosLast_Ps_Ready.jpg DSC_0118HsfBsChiosLast_Ps_Ready.jpg DSC_0122HsfBsChiosLast_Ps_Ready.jpg DSC_0144HsfBsChiosLast_Ps_Ready.jpg DSC_0163HsfBsChiosLast_Ps_Ready.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Άψογες για άλλη μια φορά οι φωτογραφικές ανταποκρίσεις των φίλων alkeos και Akis Dionisis απ' το λιμάνι της συμπρωτεύουσας! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

Είναι πραγματικά απίστευτο στην καρδιά του καλοκαιριού το νησί της Λήμνου, όπου συγκεντρώνει πλήθος βορειοελλαδιτών για διακοπές να έχει σε εβδομαδιαία βάση 10 συνδέσεις με Καβάλα (4 Διαγόρας, 4 Aqua Blue, 1 B.S.Myconos, 1 Νήσος Σάμος), 3 συνδέσεις με Αλεξανδρούπολη (Αδαμάντιος Κοραής) και καμία με την Θεσσαλονίκη!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Άψογες για άλλη μια φορά οι φωτογραφικές ανταποκρίσεις των φίλων alkeos και Akis Dionisis απ' το λιμάνι της συμπρωτεύουσας! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
> 
> Είναι πραγματικά απίστευτο στην καρδιά του καλοκαιριού το νησί της Λήμνου, όπου συγκεντρώνει πλήθος βορειοελλαδιτών για διακοπές να έχει σε εβδομαδιαία βάση 10 συνδέσεις με Καβάλα (4 Διαγόρας, 4 Aqua Blue, 1 B.S.Myconos, 1 Νήσος Σάμος), 3 συνδέσεις με Αλεξανδρούπολη (Αδαμάντιος Κοραής) και καμία με την Θεσσαλονίκη!


Διοτι με την Εγνστια οι λιμενες αυτοι ιδιαιτερα της Καβαλας ειναι πλεον ενα πιτογυρο δρομος....

----------


## alkeos

> Άψογες για άλλη μια φορά οι φωτογραφικές ανταποκρίσεις των φίλων alkeos και Akis Dionisis απ' το λιμάνι της συμπρωτεύουσας! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
> 
> Είναι πραγματικά απίστευτο στην καρδιά του καλοκαιριού το νησί της Λήμνου, όπου συγκεντρώνει πλήθος βορειοελλαδιτών για διακοπές να έχει σε εβδομαδιαία βάση 10 συνδέσεις με Καβάλα (4 Διαγόρας, 4 Aqua Blue, 1 B.S.Myconos, 1 Νήσος Σάμος), 3 συνδέσεις με Αλεξανδρούπολη (Αδαμάντιος Κοραής) και καμία με την Θεσσαλονίκη!


Υποχρέωσίς μας φίλε Karavofanatikos, ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, ίσα ίσα, γινόμαστε και λίγο "κουραστικοί" ώρες ώρες  :Friendly Wink: .

----------


## alkeos

> Διοτι με την Εγνστια οι λιμενες αυτοι ιδιαιτερα της Καβαλας ειναι πλεον ενα πιτογυρο δρομος....


Εν μέρει ισχύει (π.χ. με ΙΧ το Θεσσαλονίκη - Καβάλα), αλλά μην ξεχνάμε και την υπόλοιπη Κεντρική και Δυτική Μακεδονία (π.χ. Κοζάνη, Καστοριά, Φλώρινα, Γρεβενά, Κιλκίς, Πιερία γενικότερα και πάει λέγοντας), σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση όσο και να έχει αλλάξει όντως τα δεδομένα η Εγνατία, δεν είναι και τόσο "πιτόγυρος" ή "ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος". Αλλά η ουσία είναι τα μίλια, τα πετρέλαια, αυτό είναι που κάνει τη διαφορά.

----------


## Ellinis

> Εν μέρει ισχύει (π.χ. με ΙΧ το Θεσσαλονίκη - Καβάλα), αλλά μην ξεχνάμε και την υπόλοιπη Κεντρική και Δυτική Μακεδονία (π.χ. Κοζάνη, Καστοριά, Φλώρινα, Γρεβενά, Κιλκίς, Πιερία γενικότερα και πάει λέγοντας), σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση όσο και να έχει αλλάξει όντως τα δεδομένα η Εγνατία, δεν είναι και τόσο "πιτόγυρος" ή "ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος". Αλλά η ουσία είναι τα μίλια, τα πετρέλαια, αυτό είναι που κάνει τη διαφορά.


Kαι αυτά τα μίλια/πετρέλαια καθορίζουν το κόστος του εισητηρίου. Άρα αν ρωτάγαμε τους ταξιδιώτες από π.χ. Κοζάνη τι θα προτιμούσαν, μάλλον όλοι θα έλεγαν φθηνότερο και 3 ώρες πιο γρήγορο ταξίδι από Καβάλα παρά από Θεσσαλονίκη. Η μιάμιση ώρα οδήγηση παραπάνω δεν νομίζω οτι αλλάζει κάτι.
Το ερώτημα για εμένα δεν είναι γιατί κόπηκε η γραμμή, αλλά γιατί καν ύπηρξε...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γιατί μέχρι και το πλήρωμα αναγνώρισε ότι η Θεσσαλονίκη σαφώς και έχει πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο από Καβάλα και δε συγκρίνεται!
Η Καβάλα ποτέ δεν είχε και ούτε έχει το κόσμο της Θεσσαλονίκης.
Οι περισσότεροι που ταξιδεύουν από Καβάλα, δεν είναι Καβαλιώτες κτλ, 
Αυτό να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε!

Εγώ θα ρωτήσω μόνο το εξής.
Πως είναι δυνατόν Μεγάλη Τετάρτη από Καβάλα να μη πήρε τόσο κόσμο όσο είχε πάρει από Θεσσαλονίκη το Σάββατο πριν αρχίσει η Μ. Εβδομάδα, ενώ παράλληλα δεν υπήρχαν καμπίνες και εισιτήρια διαθέσιμα ;;

Καβάλα - Λήμνος 3,5 ώρες και Θεσσαλονίκη - Λήμνος 5,5 ώρες. Δύο ώρες διαφορά που βγαίνει στην οδήγηση Θεσσαλονίκη - Καβάλα.
Τον Κοζανίτη ή τον Καστοριανό αν τον ρωτήσεις θα σου πει από Θεσσαλονίκη.
Και επειδή αυτό δε το λέω τυχαία, έχω φίλους που ταξιδεύουν για ΒΑ Αιγαίο από Δυτική Μακεδονία, Έδεσσα - Αμύνταιο κτλ. σαφώς και δε προτιμάνε Καβάλα.

Να πω επίσης ότι το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα προσβάσιμο από τις χώρες των Βαλκανίων ;;
Η Καβάλα μόνο τους Βούλγαρους βολεύει.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το πλοίο που έκλεισε αρχές Ιουνίου τη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - ΒΑ Αιγαίου - Σάμου και Κυκλάδων, το ίδιο πλοίο τη ξανανοίγει από τις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου και μακάρι να μην επαναληφθεί και του χρόνου το καλοκαίρι η κορυφαία γκάφα που έγινε φέτος!
Bs_Chios σε μία από τις αφίξεις του στη Θεσσαλονίκη...
DSC_0052HsfBsChiosLast_Ps_anevasa BSF+Samos.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Blue Star Chios διέκοψε την ετήσια ακινησία του, αναλαμβάνοντας εκτάκτως από σήμερα και για όσο καιρό απαιτηθεί, δρομολόγια στην άγονη γραμμή της Κασοκαρπαθίας, λόγω της σοβαρής αβαρίας (αποκοπή πτερυγίων δεξιάς προπέλας και στρέβλωση άξονα) που έχει υποστεί το Πρέβελης απ' την πρόσκρουση στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης.

Αναλυτικά ο πίνακας δρομολογίων με τα νέα ωράρια αφιξοαναχωρήσεων:

244756547_2984861578496189_8469090970185989105_n.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Χμμμ...εάν κατάλαβα καλά, με γύρω στα 20 μίλια ταχύτητα μέσο όρο (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) έχουν διαμορφωθεί τα δρομολόγια.  Αρκετά πιο χαμηλή από αυτή που μπορεί να δώσει το βαπόρι.  Μπορεί να έχει ίσως να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι δεν ειμαστε πια σε εποχή αιχμης, αλλά και πάλι η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή έχει ανάγκη από καλές ταχύτητες, και αυτή η σκάντζα ίσως να ήταν μια αρχή για να δούμε τί θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει σε αυτή την άγονη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χμμμ...εάν κατάλαβα καλά, με γύρω στα 20 μίλια ταχύτητα μέσο όρο (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) έχουν διαμορφωθεί τα δρομολόγια.  Αρκετά πιο χαμηλή από αυτή που μπορεί να δώσει το βαπόρι.  Μπορεί να έχει ίσως να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι δεν ειμαστε πια σε εποχή αιχμης, αλλά και πάλι η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή έχει ανάγκη από καλές ταχύτητες, και αυτή η σκάντζα ίσως να ήταν μια αρχή για να δούμε τί θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει σε αυτή την άγονη


Με 18 κ το τμήμα Χάλκη-Ρόδο 22.

----------


## jasonbourne

IMG_20210821_012901.jpg
Λιμένας Πάτμου 08/2021

----------


## sparti

Προσθετω μια παλια φωτογραφια του πλοιου στον Ευδηλο

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Blue Star Chios ολοκλήρωσε σήμερα την "επιστράτευσή" του στην γραμμή της Κασοκαρπαθίας, όπου για περίπου 2,5 μήνες αντικατέστησε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο το λαβωμένο Πρέβελης, ύστερα απ' την αβαρία της Σαντορίνης. Θερμές ευχές για Καλά Χριστούγεννα στα πληρώματα και των δύο πλοίων.  

Ας δούμε κι ένα όμορφο ξημέρωμα με το πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Διαφανίου, το γραφικό επίνειο της ορεινής Ολύμπου.

255953782_5319629554730545_7012972040776276802_n.jpg

Φωτό: Ρούλα Χουβαρδά Παπαβασίλη

----------


## alkeos

Μετά από 7 περίπου μήνες, σήμερα το βράδυ ξανά κοντά μας (Θεσσαλονίκη) για την ακινησία του Μύκονος.

P1040709 (2).jpg P1040717 (2).jpg P1040743_edited.jpg P1040748_edited.jpg P1040779 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

¶φιξη, παραμονή και αναχώρηση το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

P1040900_edited.jpg P1040942_edited.jpg P1040988_edited.jpg P1050178_edited.jpg P1050097_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μερικές ακόμα

P1040968_edited.jpg P1040997_edited.jpg P1050005_edited.jpg P1050022_edited.jpg P1050089_edited.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Προχτές το απόγευμα όταν τα δύο πλοία συναντήθηκαν απέναντι από το αεροδρομιο της Μυτιλήνης... Κάτι που είχα να δω από εποχής ΝΕΛ...
θ.jpgν.jpgzoom.jpgzoom2.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Βραδινή άφιξη και αναχώρηση το Σάββατο

P1050426_edited.jpg P1050479_edited.jpg P1050572_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η χθεσινή άφιξη στη Θεσσαλονίκη, σε ένα μουντό και "βαρύ" καιρό με ψιλόβροχο. Η πορεία προσέγγισης ήταν αυτή τη φορά διαφορετική, στην παραλία θα το απόλαυσαν (και τους συριγμούς του)

P1050727_edited.jpg P1050740_edited.jpg P1050757_edited.jpg P1050769_edited.jpg P1050776_edited.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

¶φιξη και μανούβρα του πλοίου στον Πειραιά από ψηλά

----------


## fourtounakis

> Προχτές το απόγευμα όταν τα δύο πλοία συναντήθηκαν απέναντι από το αεροδρομιο της Μυτιλήνης... Κάτι που είχα να δω από εποχής ΝΕΛ...
> θ.jpgν.jpgzoom.jpgzoom2.jpg


Είχα τη μεγάλη τύχη να βρίσκομαι πάνω στο Χίος και πραγματικά η στιγμή ήταν μοναδική! Παραθέτω δυο φωτο του Σαμος όπως αυτό φάνηκε πάνω από το Χίος.
FA8F1434-B838-402E-B71B-F14C73A320DF.jpg90DC65EE-8D32-469F-8C64-FA22CAE4C5BB.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είχα τη μεγάλη τύχη να βρίσκομαι πάνω στο Χίος και πραγματικά η στιγμή ήταν μοναδική! Παραθέτω δυο φωτο του Σαμος όπως αυτό φάνηκε πάνω από το Χίος.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201354Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201355


Πραγματικά ωραίες αλλά μήπως έπρεπε να ανεβούν στο θέμα του Ν ΣΑΜΟΣ::

----------


## tolaras

Όντως φίλε μου, πρέπει να ήταν πολύ ξεχωριστή εμπειρία... :Razz:  Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτο σου...

----------


## rjjjh2004

Το πλοίο χρειάζεται ριζική ανακαίνιση και πιο σχολαστική καθαριότητα, όπως συμβαίνει με τα πιο καινούρια της Blue Star. Τα καταστρώματα της τουριστικής είναι απαράδεκτα.

----------


## hayabusa

Πάμε να το δούμε και από ψηλά κατά τη διάρκεια μιας πρωινής του αναχώρησης από τον Πειραιά πριν από λίγο καιρό !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ ωραίο βίντεο.

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Μια απο τις πολλές καλοκαιρινές του αναχωρήσεις

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια απο τις πολλές καλοκαιρινές του αναχωρήσεις


Bαπόρι αγαπημένο κ ελληνικό! Καλύτερα να μην του βάλουν scrubbers.

----------


## threshtox

Βλέποντας την αισθητική κατάντια του Μύκονος, δε μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, φίλε Βίκτωρα...

----------


## thanos75

Από μεθαύριο Σάββατο (14 Ιανουαρίου) σκαντζαρει το Δήλος στο πρωινό της Παροναξιας

----------

